# Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)



## calopez (20 Dic 2018)

Venimos de Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (III)


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (20 Dic 2018)

Gracias Dorado Lidl. Es uno de los mejores y más útiles hilos de Burbuja.


----------



## Baalbek (20 Dic 2018)

Se venden 2 cincuentines de 1989 y 1992 con cápsula a 205e ambos.

Posibilidad de trato en Madrid y San Sebastián


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Dic 2018)

Tengo medallas de plata, la mayoria plata 925 a 60 centimos el gramo, medallas de varios pesos, si a alguien le interesa que me mande privado, puedo hacer entrega en mano en Granada.

Tengo del salon nautico de barcelona asi como de varios personajes ilustres catalanes.

Pongo algunas fotos para que mas o menos se vea lo que tengo. Tengo muchas.

plata-70-2

plata-99-3

PLATANN-55



Por si no me he esplicado bien añado esto.

Si la medalla pesa 100 gramos, serian 60 euros independientemente de que la medalla sea de ley 925, como hay dudas en mensajes que me han enviado lo esplico en este trozo añadido.


----------



## quimby (21 Dic 2018)

*Vendo 2 lingotes de oro de 20 gr*

Vendo 2 lingotes de oro de 20 gr., uno Sempsa y el otro Argor Heraeus. Enseño factura de compra. En mano en Toledo o Madrid. Ofertas por privado


----------



## anbal (26 Dic 2018)

*compro*

Compraria monedas o quizas lingotes, por la zona de Navalmoral de la Mata.


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (28 Dic 2018)

Buenos días.

Vendo lote de 800 monedas de 5 marcos alemanes de plata.
Ley 625 mm
peso unitario 11,2

peso total plata fina 5600 gramos

A día de hoy, 28 Diciembre según Precio de la plata hoy - Precios de la plata y cotización del oro en tiempo real - BullionVault

Serían 2500 euros, con entrega en mano en Vigo preferiblemente, 





Saludos


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (28 Dic 2018)

Pillo sitio áurico.


----------



## Mallory (28 Dic 2018)

Pakillos a 6 € la unidad. 

Si a alguien le itneresa, que mande privado


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Dic 2018)

quimby dijo:


> Vendo 2 lingotes de oro de 20 gr., uno Sempsa y el otro Argor Heraeus. Enseño factura de compra. En mano en Toledo o Madrid. Ofertas por privado




Sigo interesado en comprartelos, si al final me los vendes mandame tu telefono, no se si no respondes por que ya los has vendido...


----------



## Goldman (30 Dic 2018)

Compro en mano oro/plata en Valencia, preferiblemente en moneda. Interesados privado.


----------



## Pelopo (2 Ene 2019)

Buenos dias! 
A la venta pequeño lote de pesetas de plata a spot 
gastos de envio a cuenta del comprador. RESERVADAS!!

162.45g x 0.835 ley = 135.64g de fino x 0.434 e/g = 58.87€
ahora mismo


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (4 Ene 2019)

Se vende en mano en madrid o por correo certificado. 

Todas las monedas de 1 Oz, y estan encapsuladas:

Tokelau 2017 Kapoa Barracuda, 1 oz Plata - 22€ (1)
Niue Dragon doble 2018 - 20€ (2)
Australian Wedge Tailed 2018 - 25€ (2)
Australian Koala 2018 - 20.50€ (4)
China Panda 2018 30gr - 22.50€ (4)
Australian Kookaburra 2018 - 20.50€ (4)
Australian 2018 “Dragon” (Perth Mint) - 20€ (2)
Australian Lunar II 2019 “Año del Cerdo”, - 22€ (1)

Un saludo


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (6 Ene 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Pongo a la venta lingotes de oro en su blister original.
> Entrega en mano en Valencia.
> 
> El precio lo acordamos por privado ,pero yo me baso en el precio de los lingotes de degussa ,aunque los mios son de la casa Perth Mint , Argor-Heraeus y valcambi.
> ...




La verdad que dudo entre pagar 1850 euros por 50gr en la tienda de Degussa, con tu facturita, certificado y tal, o pagarte a tí esos mismos 1850 euros por 50 gr sin factura, sin referencias y tal ::


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2019)

vendidas.


----------



## Bohemian (7 Ene 2019)

Compro oro/plata a precio de spot por el área de Barcelona. Contactad conmigo si tenéis monedas de 1oz de plata o 1/4oz de oro. Gracias.


----------



## IzsI (8 Ene 2019)

Supongo que anteriormente se ha comentado, pero, se debe pagar el impuesto de transmisiones patrimoniales ITP, en la compraventa de oro entre particulares?

A ver si alguien sabe algo, porque a partir de cantidades elevadas (+10.000€) supongo que Hacienda ya se puede poner a investigar porque le merece la pena.

Saludos!


----------



## elKaiser (8 Ene 2019)

IzsI dijo:


> Supongo que anteriormente se ha comentado, pero, se debe pagar el impuesto de transmisiones patrimoniales ITP, en la compraventa de oro entre particulares?
> 
> A ver si alguien sabe algo, porque a partir de cantidades elevadas (+10.000€) supongo que Hacienda ya se puede poner a investigar porque le merece la pena.
> 
> Saludos!



Por supuesto, aquí todos lo pagamos; la duda ofende.


----------



## IzsI (9 Ene 2019)

Me refiero a su obligatoriedad, tengo entendido que había discrepancias entre los tribunales para saber si había que pagarlo o no respecto a la compraventa de oro de inversión entre particulares.

Un saludo


----------



## casaire (10 Ene 2019)

Los tres motivos por los que el oro es optimista en 2019

Una realidad.


----------



## El hombre bala (17 Ene 2019)

anbal dijo:


> Compraria monedas o quizas lingotes, por la zona de Navalmoral de la Mata.



Anbal,tienes un privado


----------



## Tichy (18 Ene 2019)

Renuevo oferta actualizando algunos precios y añadiendo alguna otra moneda. Todas ellas son de 1 Oz. de plata en muy buen estado, salvo donde se indica. Detallo en particular estado y características de las kookaburras, para más info, enviar MP.

Todas se entregan encapsuladas. Las australianas, chinas y conmemorativas van en su cápsula original y el resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm.

Las cantidades disponibles y los precios (unitarios) son:

1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 27,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, bastante pátina, pero moneda en muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, algo de pátina en el borde,salvo eso moneda prácticamente perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1992 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1993 ___________ 33,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 29,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, pátina, salvo eso muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 33,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy ligera pátina homogénea, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 35,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1995 ___________ 33,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado, con pátina uniforme)
1 x Kookaburra 1995 ___________ 35,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy ligera pátina homogénea, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 27,00€ (cápsula genérica, muy bien salvo algo de pátina en un borde)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 31,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1997 ___________ 36,00€ (reacuñación)
1 x Kookaburra 1998 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula genérica, algo de pátina en el borde)
1 x Kookaburra 2000 ___________ 38,00€ (reacuñación)
1 x Kookaburra 2002 ___________ 38,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2003 ___________ 34,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2005 ___________ 36,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2007 ___________ 26,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2008 ___________ 37,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2009 ___________ 30,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2010 ___________ 27,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2011 ___________ 32,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2012 ___________ 27,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2013 ___________ 26,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2014 ___________ 25,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2015 ___________	24,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2016 ___________	22,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2017 ___________	21,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2018 ___________	21,00€


1 x Koala 2009 ________________	29,00€
1 x Koala 2010 ________________	30,00€
1 x Koala 2011 ________________	27,50€
1 x Koala 2012 ________________	30,00€
1 x Koala 2013 ________________	26,50€
1 x Koala 2014 ________________	22,00€
1 x Koala 2016 ________________	22,00€
1 x Koala 2017 ________________	21,50€
1 x Koala 2018 ________________	21,00€


1 x Kanguro (RAM) 1993 __________	28,00€
1 x Kanguro (RAM) 1994 __________	28,00€
1 x Kanguro (RAM) 2012 __________	30,00€

1 x Canadian Wildlife Antílope_____ 24,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Alce________ 24,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Grizzly______ 26,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	25,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	28,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte______	21,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte_______	24,00€

1 x Elefante Somalia 2010 _______	29,00€ 
1 x Elefante Somalia 2014 _______	23,50€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2015 _______	22,00€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2016 _______	22,00€ 
1 x Elefante Somalia 2017 _______	22,00€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2018 _______	21,00€


1 x China Panda 2010 ___________ 37,00€
1 x China Panda 2011 ___________ 35,00€
1 x China Panda 2013 ___________ 29,00€
1 x China Panda 2014 ___________ 30,00€
1 x China Panda 2015 ___________ 29,00€
1 x China Panda 2016 ___________ 24,00€
1 x China Panda 2017 ___________ 22,00€
1 x China Panda 2018 ___________ 22,00€

1 x Ruanda (Guepardo) 2013______ 37,00€ 
1 x Ruanda (Suricata) 2016_______ 27,00€ 
1 x Ruanda (Hipopótamo) 2017____ 24,00€
1 x Ruanda (Jirafa) 2018_________ 23,00€


1 x Fiji Taku 2012 _____________	25,00€

1 x Britannia 1998 _____________ 36,00€ (original, algo de pátina)
1 x Britannia 2008 _____________ 37,00€
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 27,00€ (alguna mínima mancha/sombra)
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 31,00€
1 x Britannia 2011 _____________ 30,00€

A la venta también dos monedas holandesas de primeros de los 90, facial 25 ECU ediciones proof de 25g con ley .900:

- 1991. Erasmo _____ 18€
- 1992. Guillermo I____ 18€


Las dos, por 35€.

Trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, para apreciar mejor el estado de las monedas. Por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador a tarifas oficiales de Correos para envío certificado con o sin seguro adicional.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2019 at 19:05 ----------

Vendo la siguiente moneda de oro, solo Madrid en mano:

- *20$ USA* 1899 (San Francisco) _______ *1.103€* (spot + 1%)

*(VENDIDA)*

Estos 20$ (Double Eagle Liberty Head) se acompañan de certificado con foto de primera casa de subastas. MBC+. 

Precios válidos salvo variaciones del spot +-3% respecto al momento de publicación (1129,00 €/Oz).


----------



## Kratusman (19 Ene 2019)

*20 pesos mexicanos oro*

Se escuchan ofertas serías(no por debajo del precio del oro) para venta moneda 20 pesos mexicanos de año 1918(año escaso y de las primeras que se emitieron y sirvieron como moneda en circulación y no bullion reacuñadas como la de 1959) en excelente estado de conservación. Peso 16.66 gr


----------



## casaire (19 Ene 2019)

*venta de lingotes de oro.*

Nuevo mensaje para aquellos que quieran comprar oro 999.9


Se escuchan ofertas por estos 5 lingotes de oro de 10 gramos..Sellados y con factura.Enviar privado.Entrega en Valencia.
También dispongo de lingotes de 1 onza y 50 gramos de la casa Perth Mint con su sello y factura.


----------



## ido (22 Ene 2019)

recuerdo que cuando se empezo este hilo ara 10 años se ponia una lista nicK lo ofrezido y el siguiente copiaba y añadia su oferta, asi se comparaba de un vistazo ofertas y estaba ordenado e ubicacion para el mano a mano :fiufiu:

comienzo 

IDO K12 moneda española (karlillo) 13€- Barcelona


----------



## conde84 (22 Ene 2019)

ido dijo:


> recuerdo que cuando se empezo este hilo ara 10 años se ponia una lista nicK lo ofrezido y el siguiente copiaba y añadia su oferta, asi se comparaba de un vistazo ofertas y estaba ordenado e ubicacion para el mano a mano :fiufiu:
> 
> comienzo
> 
> IDO K12 moneda española (karlillo) 13€- Barcelona



Pero eso si no me equivoco era en el hilo donde se vendian k 12 y 2000 pesetas, en este hilo nunca lo he visto.


----------



## ido (22 Ene 2019)

conde84 dijo:


> Pero eso si no me equivoco era en el hilo donde se vendian k 12 y 2000 pesetas, en este hilo nunca lo he visto.



pues sera en ese que no lo encuentro... demasiado viejo::


----------



## Pelopo (23 Ene 2019)

Hola a todos! RESERVADOS
pongo a la venta 66 monedas de 100 pesetas de 1966 en buen estado.
suman 1kg de plata fina 
SPOT del momento de la venta 
en estos momentos 432 euros (ENVIO TIPSA ASEGURADO 5 EUROS)


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Ene 2019)

A la venta hasta 350 karlillos (monedas de 12 euros) a 12,52 €/u en mano en Madrid

BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV) - Página 45

@ido este es el hilo que buscabas

Valoraciones de intercambios con otros foreros (a mitad de página)

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Ene 2019)

Añado unos Hércules franceses a los karlillos anteriores. 50 francos y 10 francos, todos de plata .900

15 monedas de 50 F (30 g Ag .900 por moneda) 450 g Sin Circular S/C











22 monedas de 10 F (25 g Ag .900) 550 g Sin Circular S/C











Total: 37 monedas 1000 g plata .900
Precio: 15 50 F x 18 € = 270 €
22 10 F x 15 € = 330 € 
*TOTAL: 600 euros*







En mano en Madrid (descontaría 10 €) o envío certificado + embalaje a mi coste previo pago. Si queréis envío totalmente asegurado por 600 euros sumadle 24 euritos (2 € por cada 50 euros de seguro) a cargo del comprador.

10 francos plata hercules en venta - Monedas y billetes | eBay

50 francos francia plata Hercules en venta - Monedas y billetes | eBay

Valoraciones de intercambio con otros foreros. A mitad de página

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

Gracias


----------



## joanmiro (25 Ene 2019)

Busco comprar PLATA a SPOT en mano en Barcelona. Ofertas por MP. Gracias.


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Ene 2019)

aureus dijo:


> Busco interesados en comprar lingotes de oro de inversión LBMA hasta un 15% mas baratos. Privado



No hay duros a 4 pesetas :no:ienso:

Wolframio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Ene 2019)

me confundido.. queria mandar un privado y lo puesto aqui, edito.


----------



## MONTAGU (28 Ene 2019)

Buenas
Pongo a la venta 4 Maple Leaf (3 de 2011 y 1 del 2017) de 1/2 onza. Precio a 615 euros por unidad.
Trato en mano en Burgos, Valladolid o Madrid


----------



## frankie83 (30 Ene 2019)

Anuncios de este tipo no dejan de levantar suspicacia.. la primera opción es sin duda la más segura y sensata (pensar que es un engaño, sin más). Sin entrar en el caso específico, quería comentar otro caso que me parece al límite de la ley.. seguramente habeis visto sus pancartas colgando de todos los muros de Madrid (una publicidad bien invasiva y pesada), para preguntaros.. que os parece ese anuncio, en el que se dice: "fundicion sin intermediarios en frente de trafico, compro oro/plata"? lo curioso el precio de la plata que supuestamente pagan, es decir, nada menos que 700 euros/kg. (me imagino que una vez allí con tu plata se quedarán tan anchos diciendóte que ese precio es viejo (de hace 5 años?) y que te pagan na mas que 250-300..


----------



## Kratusman (31 Ene 2019)

Se escuchan ofertas para venta de moneda oro 5 dolares Estados unidos 1886 S, buen estado de conservación.


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (31 Ene 2019)

*venta 800 monedas 5 marcos plata*

Ofrecido de nuevo.



solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Vendo lote de 800 monedas de 5 marcos alemanes de plata.
> Ley 625 mm
> ...


----------



## casaire (31 Ene 2019)

*venta de oro 999.9 en València*

Nuevo mensaje para aquellos que quieran comprar oro 999.9


Pongo en venta 5 lingotes de oro de 10 gramos..Sellados y con factura.Enviar privado.Entrega en Valencia.
También dispongo de lingotes de 1 onza y 50 gramos de la casa Perth Mint con su sello y factura.
Tenéis foto de los lingotes en el mensaje anterior mío.También tengo de Perth Mint , Argos Heraeus y Valcambi comprados en sitio físico en valencia.


----------



## galan (2 Feb 2019)

*Compro plata en malaga*

Hola 
Busco comprar plata por un peso de 2 kg en moneda o lingote 
También busco pakillos
Precio a mercado 
Zona de malaga


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Feb 2019)

Tengo algun lingote de 1kg de plata a 580 euros el lingote.

Hay de varias marcas, si alguien le interesa puede escribirme, en Granada trato en mano.


Tambien tengo unos 5 kg que me han pedido que venda de medallas de plata, medallas en plata 925, hay varios tipos pero casi todas son de personajes ilustres catalanes, estas de 925 a 450 el kg.

Igualmente trato en mano en Granada.


----------



## mundofila (4 Feb 2019)

Hola
Pongo a la venta dos lotes iguales de 60 monedas de 100 Ptas Franco 1966
Monedas de 19 gramos, plata .800, fina 15,20 gramos
En bastante buen estado, limpitas.
VENDIDOS LOS DOS
Precio por lote 415€ (a 6,91€ pieza). 
Los dos lotes por 820€ (a 6,83€ pieza).

En ambos casos, gastos de envío incluídos.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (4 Feb 2019)

galan dijo:


> Hola
> Busco comprar plata por un peso de 2 kg en moneda o lingote
> También busco pakillos
> Precio a mercado
> Zona de malaga



Hola, te he mandado un privado.


----------



## Baalbek (5 Feb 2019)

Se venden en Madrid lotes de 70 unidades de 100 pesetas plata a 6,95e.
También posibilidad de envío urgente certificado por +13e.


----------



## alejo_ (5 Feb 2019)

Baalbek dijo:


> Se venden en Madrid lotes de 70 unidades de 100 pesetas plata a 6,80e.
> También posibilidad de envío urgente certificado por +13e.



Tienes un privado. Saludos


----------



## Neo_jc (13 Feb 2019)

He estado un tiempo desconectado y se me ha pasado la moneda de spiderman de marvel, sabeis donde puedo conseguirla a un precio razonable??? Gracias


----------



## DraghiEmpire (13 Feb 2019)

Vendo Vreneli 1935 en perfecto estado y con factura.
215 euros en mano (Madrid)


----------



## alvono (15 Feb 2019)

VENDIDO

Vendo dos monedas de 1/2 oz de oro puro de 100€ alemanas, años 2010 y 2011, con certificados, capsula y caja como se ven en la foto, en perfecto estado. Compradas nuevas en Coininvest: Gold Euro Coins | Germany | FIFA, UNESCO etc. | coininvest.com

Precio 650€ cada una o 1250€ las dos, venta en mano en Valencia o envío a cargo del comprador. Podéis buscar referencias mías en el foro.


----------



## davitxin (17 Feb 2019)

Muy buenas, vendo las siguientes monedas de oro:


Bufalo
Canguro
Krugerrand
Maple
10 Francos oro
Soberano 1884

Venta en mano en Madrid, fotos por privado , un saludete! , también a quién esté interesado tengo un lingote de oro de 50 gr y uno de plata de 100 gr.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Feb 2019)

Vendo los siguientes lotes de plata.

El envio a 8 euros por certificado, si se cogen varios lotes solo cobraria un envio.

Pongo foto de anverso y de reverso de cada lote. Casi todas son de personajes o eventos Catalanes.

45 centimos el gramo, es decir 450 el kg.

Son de plata de ley 925.

Lote uno; 627,5 gramos. 9 medallas, son de plata 925.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Feb 2019)

Lote dos; 646,8 gramos, plata de ley 925. 
9 medallas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Feb 2019)

Lote tres; 655,8 gramos de plata 925 de ley.
Lote de 9 medallas, plata de ley 925.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Feb 2019)

Lote 4 de 464 gramos de plata de ley 925.

7 medallas de plata de ley 925.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Feb 2019)

Lote 5 de 599,7 gramos de plata de ley 925.

6 medallas de plata de ley 925.


----------



## davitxin (18 Feb 2019)

Hola, Es del 2016 y es suelto, saludos.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (19 Feb 2019)

Buenas, pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas:


10 onzas Panda 2011 a 37 €/ud, en perfecto estado y encapsuladas.
60 monedas de 12 € (karlillos) a 12'50 €/ud (las saqué en su día de los horribles plásticos y las tengo en un archivador).

Trato en mano en Málaga o por mensajería a cargo del comprador (si no se asegura la mercancía, no me hago responsable de la misma).
Absténganse pomperos y gente poco seria. Solo hago tratos con foreros de cierta trayectoria. Son mis reglas y tal.
Para fotos y más información, por privado. Gracias.


----------



## inver999 (21 Feb 2019)

Vendo: (Monedas de oro compradas en Kitco)

20 dollars USA Head - Double Eagle 1898 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1180€
4 Florines 1892 Austria 3,23gr Pureza 0.900 Precio Spot ahora 110€
1 Ducado Austria 1915 3,49gr Pureza 0.986 Precio Spot ahora 131€
100 Reales Isabel II Madrid 1860 Estado EBC 8,34gr Pureza 0.900 320€
50 Francos Napoleon III 1857 16,13gr Pureza 0.900 Precio Spot ahora 549€
10 Yuan Panda 1/10 oz 1990 Pureza 0.999 135€
10 Pesos Mexico 1959 8,33gr Pureza 0.900 300€
2 Pesos Mexico 1945 1,67gr Pureza 0.900 60€
10 Rublos Zar Nicolas II Rusia 1900 8,6gr Pureza 0.900 344€
20 Dolares USA Head - Double Eagle 1894 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1180€
20 Dolares Liberty St. Gaudens 1924 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1220€
1 Libra Peru 1907 (Golpecito arriba) 7,99gr Pureza 0.917 292€
5 Soles Peru 1965 2,34gr Pureza 0.900 85€
50 Francos Napoleon III 1856 16,13gr Pureza 0.900 Precio Spot ahora 549 €
1 Soberano George V Gran Bretaña 1911 7,99gr Pureza 0.917 Precio Spot ahora 280€
20 Coronas Austria 1915 6,78gr Pureza 0.900 Precio Spot ahora 231€
5 Rublos Zar Nicolas II Rusia 1899 4,3gr Pureza 0.900 198€
20 Coronas Dinamarca Christian X 1914 8,96gr Pureza 0.900 350€
10 Coronas Dinamarca MS 65 Frederick VIII 1909 4,48gr Pureza 0.900 198€
1 Ducado Austria 1915 3,49gr Pureza 0.986 Precio Spot ahora 131 €
4 Ducados Austria 1915 13,97gr 40mm Pureza 0.986 558€
Monedas de Platino:

Koala 1/4 oz Platino 1992 7,78gr Pureza 0.999 280€
Britannia 1/4oz Platino 25 Pounds 2007 PF64 ULTRA CAMEO 320€
Eagle Liberty USA 2004 1/4oz Platino MS69 320€


----------



## la eterna duda (21 Feb 2019)

Buenas:
Parece que mi mensaje se perdió en la "mudanza".
Lo pongo de nuevo.
Vendo los dos soberanos de las fotos.
Mantengo el precio: 275 euros cada uno.
Envío por SEUR o correo certificado a cuenta del comprador.
En mano en Gipuzkoa.
Cualquier duda, por privado.
Saludos.


----------



## inver999 (22 Feb 2019)

Vendo: (Monedas de oro compradas en Kitco)

20 dollars USA Head - Double Eagle 1898 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1180€ Reservado
4 Florines 1892 Austria 3,23gr Pureza 0.900 Precio Spot ahora 110€ Vendido
1 Ducado Austria 1915 3,49gr Pureza 0.986 Precio Spot ahora 131€ Vendido
100 Reales Isabel II Madrid 1860 Estado EBC 8,34gr Pureza 0.900 320€ Vendido
 
50 Francos Napoleon III 1857 16,13gr Pureza 0.900 Precio Spot ahora 549€ Vendido
10 Yuan Panda 1/10 oz 1990 Pureza 0.999 Vendido 135€ 
  
10 Pesos Mexico 1959 8,33gr Pureza 0.900 300€
  
2 Pesos Mexico 1945 1,67gr Pureza 0.900 60€ Vendido 20190221-140602 20190221-140543
10 Rublos Zar Nicolas II Rusia 1900 8,6gr Pureza 0.900 344€
 
20 Dolares USA Head - Double Eagle 1894 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1180€
20 Dolares Liberty St. Gaudens 1924 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1220€ Reservado
1 Libra Peru 1907 (Golpecito arriba) 7,99gr Pureza 0.917 292€ Vendido
 
5 Soles Peru 1965 2,34gr Pureza 0.900 85€ Vendido
 
50 Francos Napoleon III 1856 16,13gr Pureza 0.900 Precio Spot ahora 549 € Vendido
 
1 Soberano George V Gran Bretaña 1911 7,99gr Pureza 0.917 Precio Spot ahora 280€ Vendido
20 Coronas Austria 1915 6,78gr Pureza 0.900 Precio Spot ahora 231€ Vendido
5 Rublos Zar Nicolas II Rusia 1899 4,3gr Pureza 0.900 198€
 
20 Coronas Dinamarca Christian X 1914 8,96gr Pureza 0.900 350€
 
10 Coronas Dinamarca MS 65 Frederick VIII 1909 4,48gr Pureza 0.900 198€


----------



## inver999 (22 Feb 2019)

1 Ducado Austria 1915 3,49gr Pureza 0.986 Precio Spot ahora 131 € Vendido
 
4 Ducados Austria 1915 13,97gr 40mm Pureza 0.986 558€
 
Monedas de Platino:

Koala 1/4 oz Platino 1992 7,78gr Pureza 0.999 280€
 
Britannia 1/4oz Platino 25 Pounds 2007 PF64 ULTRA CAMEO 320€
 
Eagle Liberty USA 2004 1/4oz Platino MS69 320€


----------



## mundofila (22 Feb 2019)

Hola
Pongo a la venta dos lotes de monedas de plata a spot:
Las monedas están en general bastante bien, aunque también hay algunas con manchas o con pátina negra.

1) 31 monedas Mexico 25 pesos 1968, de 22,50 gramos, ley .720, en numeros redondos 500 gramos de plata fina; más
31 monedas Mexico de 50 centavos entre 1919 y 1945, 8,33 gramos, ley .720, en total 183 gramos de plata fina (peso total del lote en plata fina, 683 gramos)
Precio: 308€ + 4€ de gastos de envío

2) 28 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco, de 19 gramos, ley .800, 15,2 gramos fino, a 6,85€/pieza
Precio lote: 192€ + 4 de gastos de envío.

En caso de comprar ambos lotes, no se cobrarán gastos de envío.


----------



## Pintxen (22 Feb 2019)

la eterna duda dijo:


> Buenas:
> Parece que mi mensaje se perdió en la "mudanza".
> Lo pongo de nuevo.
> Vendo los dos soberanos de las fotos.
> ...



Me interesan, te he enviado un pribado.


----------



## DraghiEmpire (23 Feb 2019)

Vendo tubo de 25 canguros de plata en mano en madrid. 425 euros


----------



## Baalbek (27 Feb 2019)

Hola,

Se vende lote de 100 unidades de 100 pesetas plata a 6,90e la unidad. Muchas de ellas además sin circular!
En mano en Madrid o posibilidad de envío certificado.

_*Vendido un lote, queda 1*_


----------



## Txanete (28 Feb 2019)

Baalbek dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Se vende lote de 100 unidades de 100 pesetas plata a 6,90e la unidad. Muchas de ellas además sin circular!
> En mano en Madrid o posibilidad de envío certificado.




Tienes un privado


----------



## meanboy (2 Mar 2019)

Lo pongo aqui. Un familiar desea vender 2 lingotes de 250gr + 1 de 100gr. cuanto puede valer.


----------



## Orooo (2 Mar 2019)

meanboy dijo:


> Lo pongo aqui. Un familiar desea vender 2 lingotes de 250gr + 1 de 100gr. cuanto puede valer.



Pero es oro o plata?


----------



## Pintxen (3 Mar 2019)

Meanboy, lo mejor es que te acerques a algún profesional y negociar con él. Un particular no creo que te los compre, yo no, desde luego. Los lingotes de ese tamaño son difíciles de verificar, se necesitan aparatos muy caros de los cuales solo dispones los profesionales, y aún así no son fiables al 100 %. Hay miles de lingotes de wolframio bañados en oro pululando por ahí.


----------



## nicklessss (3 Mar 2019)

Vendo las siguientes colecciones completas. Trato en mano en Madrid o envío por certificado de Correos a otras provincias.

*Set Lunar I plata 1oz (1999-2010) 975€*














*Set Lunar II plata 1oz (2008-2019) 400€*














*Set Lunar II plata 2oz (2008-2019) 1400€*














*Set Lunar II plata 5oz (2008-2019) 2850€*


----------



## Ulisses (4 Mar 2019)

calopez dijo:


> Venimos de Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (III)



Tú compras o vendes?


----------



## nando551 (4 Mar 2019)

Una preguntita por favor, entre que me gusta el ajedrez y la plata estoy pensando en comprarme este ajedrez de plata












He visto que está por 1.900 euros. ¿Que tal lo veis?

(1.900/2.900)/0.925=+- 0.70 euros el gramo.
La cotización está hoy a 0.41.

Gracias.


----------



## ppest070 (5 Mar 2019)

*Tengo 10 Monedas de Oro Filarmónica de Austria 2018 1 oz disponibles para su venta*

Moneda de Oro Filarmónica 2018 de 1 Onza de Austria. Estas monedas que contienen 31,1 gramos de Oro puro están acuñadas con un valor facial de 100€ por Münze Österreich. 

Con factura o sin factura.

Se escuchan ofertas. Trato en mano en Valencia en la entidad bancaria depositaria.

Saludos


----------



## MONTAGU (5 Mar 2019)

Hola
Pongo a la venta lo siguiente:
Dos kookaburras high relief del 2012 (1 oz). Vienen numeradas (son 10.000 de tirada) y en su correspondiente caja. A 70 € la unidad.
Y una de 100 soles de oro (de Peru) de 1966. Pesa 46,80 gr y tiene 42,13 gr de oro puro. De estas monedas no hay reacuñaciones, en fisico es una monedon espectacular. Su precio es de 1900 €.
Trato en mano en Burgos, Valladolid o Madrid.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2019)

Hola, nando551: Eso es un "capricho" y si te lo puedes permitir, ¿Por qué, no? Yo tengo monedas que se pueden encuadrar ahí y sé que he pagado mucho más de la Plata que contienen. Sin embargo, NO las he comprado para "especular", sino para mi disfrute personal. Tú, si lo deseas, puedes hacer lo mismo con ese juego de Ajedrez. Y te diré que el mismo es muy bonito, aunque las fotos NO suelen hacer justicia a las obras de arte.

Saludos.


----------



## Txanete (7 Mar 2019)

Acredito, te dejé un privado de ayer por la mañana, antes de que editases tu venta, de cuando tenías las 20 filarmónicas de 2010 a 270€ Y las 25 Mapple Leaf también de 2010 a 335€.


----------



## kragh (7 Mar 2019)

Son de 1 onza? No lo indicas y la calidad de la foto deja mucho que desear.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: miaavg es un conforero muy antiguo y de total FIABILIDAD.

Saludos.


----------



## Martes i13 (9 Mar 2019)

Buenas, alguien me puede decir cuales son los foros más adecuados para vender un dispositivo para verificar monedas mediante el sonido que emiten al ser golpeadas?
Ya que os hago la pregunta, podes ver el vídeo que tengo en youtube metiendo en el buscador: Monedas de oro y plata como comprobar que son verdaderas.


Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2019)

Pues, puede ser por aquí y si hay interesados ya te contactarán. También en eBay, en el apartado de monedas de MPs, u otros lugares similares.

Saludos.


----------



## Martes i13 (10 Mar 2019)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Iremos realizando tareas comerciales. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Martes i13 (10 Mar 2019)

ESTE LOTE HA SIDO VENDIDO (29.3.19)

Vendo las monedas de la foto.
Precio: Cotización + 5%.
Trato en mano, posible en: Valladorlid, Burgos, Logroño, Zaragoza, Tarragona, y Barcelona (Son provincias por las que paso ocasionalmente por temas de trabajo).


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 Mar 2019)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Buenas, alguien me puede decir cuales son los foros más adecuados para vender un dispositivo para verificar monedas mediante el sonido que emiten al ser golpeadas?
> Ya que os hago la pregunta, podes ver el vídeo que tengo en youtube metiendo en el buscador: Monedas de oro y plata como comprobar que son verdaderas.
> 
> ¿Puedes poner un enlace concreto?, es que aparece de todo con lo que dices que pongamos en el buscador.
> ...


----------



## Vzorak (10 Mar 2019)

Buenas,

Me gustaria hacer cambios en Madrid / Valladolid. Dispongo de las sisguientes repetidas:

Dragon Rectangular 1018 1oz
koala 2009,2013,2018 1oz
kookaburra 1992,1993,1994,2012,2018 1oz
Año del perro 2018 1oz y 2oz
Wedge-Tailed Eagle 2018 1oz
Austris 2019 Leopoldo V 1oz
Maple Leaf 2015 Blister 1oz
Maple Leaf 2017 1oz
Canada 2017 lince 1oz
Canada 2017 Voyageur 1oz
Canada 2017 30 aniversario 1oz
Canada 2018 Incuse 1oz
Canada 2018 Lobo 1oz
Panda 2016,2017,2018 1oz
COngo gorilla 2016 1oz
bounty 2018 1oz
Libertad 2015 2oz
Atenea buho 2018 1oz
ruanda 2017 Hippopotamo 1oz
ruanda 2017 gallo 1oz
ruanda 2019 shoebil 1oz
elefante 2018
cocodrilo de agua 2014 1oz
araña 2015 1 oz australia
krugerrand 2018
black bull clarence 2oz
Unicornio de escocia 2oz
britania oriental border 2018 1oz
iguana 2015 1oz
bounty 1oz varios años
austria 25 schilling varios modelos
canada juegos de calgary proof
francia juegos de albertville completo
Holanda 25 ecus Proof (varios modelos)
Rusia 1oz Proof (anna pavlova, ballet, mapa del mundo,futbol, belgorod,sky, academia de ciencias,)
morgan dollar, peace, francos franceses, louis philippe 5 fr, mexicanas, maria theresia, canoa y ganso de canada 196x, algunas de suedia, dinamarca, noruega, etc
juegos olimpicos atenas - grecia 1oz varias
Austria 100 schilling Proof en cajas y con certificados (1991 a 1999)
También un montón de monedas proof de varios tipos y colecciones


Me interesan monedas de todo tipo pero por poner ejemplos:
koala 2015, 2017 1oz
Wedge-tailed eagle 2015,2016,2017 1oz
Beast queen's: Red dragon of wales, yale of beaufort, griffin edwards 2oz
Lunar UK 2015 oveja 1oz
Dragon & Fenix 1oz
Two Dragon UK 1oz
Britania Landsmark: Tower Bridge, Big Ben,Buckingham 1oz
COngo gorilla 2017 1oz
Ruanda 2018 HMS ENdeavour, año del perro
Ruanda 2019 Año del cerdo
Monedas de colecciones Niue, Marvel, Scottsdale, Santa Helena, Korea, angeles de ukrania, san jorge de rusia, isla de man... 1oz
y más... pasar listas!!!

Saludos


----------



## pedro.rgo (12 Mar 2019)

Vendo moneda de oro de 1 onza pura. Año del perro, Australia. Es del año 2018.
Precio: 1160 euros. Con factura de compra.

Entrega en mano en Barcelona o Vallès Occidental.


----------



## Martes i13 (12 Mar 2019)

MAS ARRIBA DE TU COMENTARIO HE PUESTO EL VIDEO, PUES NO PUDE PONER EL ENLACE DEBIDO A QUE POR ALGÚN MOTIVO QUE DESCONOZCO ME DABA PROBLEMAS.
YA ME DIRÁS LO QUE TE PARECE EL INVENTO, DESDE LUEGO QUE PARA DESCUBRIR MONEDAS DE TUNGSTENO CHAPADAS EN ORO ES EFICAZ.
UN SALUDO.


----------



## oinoko (13 Mar 2019)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Buenas, alguien me puede decir cuales son los foros más adecuados para vender un dispositivo para verificar monedas mediante el sonido que emiten al ser golpeadas?
> Ya que os hago la pregunta, podes ver el vídeo que tengo en youtube metiendo en el buscador: Monedas de oro y plata como comprobar que son verdaderas.
> 
> 
> Gracias.



No es mala idea.

Testear una moneda por el sonido es muy viejo, pero vuestro diseño lo hace sin hacerle marcas a la moneda, lo cual es interesante y además si la sujección es buena, podrá generar un sonido que no dependa de las condiciones de la prueba.

Ahora os falta hacer una APP para movil que identifique por el sonido que moneda estamos probando y la pureza de la misma.

Esas Apps ya existen pero el sonido se suele generar golpeando la moneda a probar con otra, lo que tiene dos problemas: que las monedas se marcan y, que al no disponer de un soporte fijo, el sonido de una misma moneda varía ligeramente cada vez que se testea dependiendo de las condiciones de la prueba.

Yo empezaría mirando si de de las apps que ya existen, alguna se adapta a vuestro diseño, o si el que la hizo os lo puede adaptar.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Baalbek (13 Mar 2019)

Hola, se venden las siguiente monedas:

Cartucho de la Fnmyt de 2e de la Muralla de Ávila. 25 monedas de 2e cada una: 85e
2 unidades por 155e

Panda 2013: 27e
Moneda de 10 oz de Queen Beats León (1ª de la serie): 340e
Rwanda 2010 León: 100e
Africa Lion 2015 con certificado: 34e
Kookaburra 1996: 28e
Britannia 2007: 39e
Africa Monkey 1998,1999,2001: 180e las 3 unidades

También se vende lote de:
35 monedas de 100 pesos México (20grs plata pura cada una)
10 Monedas de 25 pesos (16,25grs de plata pura cada)
10 Monedas de 5 pesos (20 grs de plata pura cada)
Todas a un precio de 560e

Posibilidad de trato en Madrid o envío certificado. Saludos


----------



## Martes i13 (13 Mar 2019)

Buenas, agradezco vuestros comentarios, pero tampoco quiero ocupar este foro que es para compra-venta de monedas (Magnifica afición, y más con los tiempos que se pueden avecinar).

Sobre la APP para móvil, seguro es una buena idea, con tiempo me informaré y no la descarto, pero ahora no me quiero complicar pues no sabría cómo hacerla.

Este dispositivo que como bien dices no marca las monedas, es un dispositivo económico, sencillo pero eficiente y fiable para descubrir el tungsteno chapado en oro, o cobre plateado. Es una barrera de seguridad más para minimizar sustos: Inspección visual, control dimensiones y peso, y verificación del sonido. 

Ultrasonidos, los conozco y los he visto utilizar en ensayos no destructivos en la industria para medición de espesores de componentes metálicos (Tuberías, depósitos, etc), es una técnica compleja que necesita de formación específica y muchas horas de experiencia (Años..), además requiere la preparación de la superficie: Eliminar la pintura, el oxido y aplicar un gel para mejorar el contacto del palpador, e insisto tener mucha experiencia para evaluar los resultados que no siempre es fácil..?? Desconozco su aplicación en monedas pues no tienen ninguna superficie lisa…??, para lingotes con alguna superficie lisa perfecto.

He realizado pruebas con Maple Leaf (24K) de onza y de 1/2 onza, y afirmativo sí que suenan, pero menos que el Soberano (22K) o el Krugerrand (22).

Sin embargo probé un lingote de 10 Gr. de 24 K que es bueno, pero este no sonaba entiendo que quizás por su geometría.

Maple Leaf de plata (9999), no la he probado, pero he probado un Panda (30gr 999) que es similar, y afirmativo sí suena, pero menos que las aleadas. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 Mar 2019)

He procedido a borrar los vidrios que puse para no dejar tan atras los anuncios de compra-venta.


----------



## Martes i13 (16 Mar 2019)

"Ganas de complicarse la vida habiendo sistemas mas fiables y rápidos de autentificar una onza". 

Paraisofiscal: Nos interesa a todos en conocer estos sistemas fiables y rápidos que dices, para verificar monedas. Lo de los ultrasonidos no nos sirve por razones obvias (Precio, fiabilidad, etc). La verificación del peso y de las dimensiones también sabemos que no siempre es suficiente (Tungsteno..?)

Un saludo.


----------



## crufel (17 Mar 2019)

Ganas de complicarse la vida. Hay una aplicación de móvil que tiene registrado el sonido de las principales monedas. El que vale para una Mapple no vale para un Krugerrand y diferente.
A primera vista parece muy segura y te la bajas al móvil por unos euros.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (17 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> @*Martes i13 Tienes un mensaje privado mío sin contestar del Domingo pasado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero eso se llama análisis espectral del sonido, no análisis por ultrasonidos.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (17 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tu lo puedes llamar como te salga de los cojones, pero los que entienden del tema lo llaman "análisis por ultrasonidos"
> 
> https://www.sicocv.es/images/adjuntos/td-gold.pdf
> 
> ...



No, las aplicaciones que señalas y que podemos utilizar para el móvil analizan los picos espectrales del sonido emitido por las monedas en la banda audible por debajo de los 20Khz, que no son ultrasonidos.


----------



## Orooo (17 Mar 2019)

crufel dijo:


> Ganas de complicarse la vida. Hay una aplicación de móvil que tiene registrado el sonido de las principales monedas. El que vale para una Mapple no vale para un Krugerrand y diferente.
> A primera vista parece muy segura y te la bajas al móvil por unos euros.




Yo la tengo y funciona perfectamente. No he conseguido aun engañar a esa aplicacion.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (17 Mar 2019)

Cada prueba tiene su fiabilidad y cada uno sabrá cuanto querrá invertir en minimizar el riesgo.

En cuanto a la comparativa entre análisis espectral del sonido y el análisis que comenta paraísofiscal por ultrasonidos ambos se basan en el mismo principio físico de base que es el de la velocidad de transmisión del sonido en los materiales, si bien usan técnicas y frecuencias distintas.

Para muchas monedas y para muchos particulares los métodos tradicionales junto con el análisis espectral del sonido con aplicación para el móvil es más que suficiente.


----------



## Pintxen (17 Mar 2019)

Bueno, creo que se está ensuciando el hilo. Esto es solo para compraventa. El resto de comentarios tienen más cabida en el hilo de evolución del precio del oro de este mismo foro.
Cada cual que compruebe sus monedas como mejor le parezca, es su responsabilidad.


----------



## Condemor (18 Mar 2019)

Quisiera hacer una pregunta sobre comprobaciones y también una oferta. Estoy interesado en comprar soberanos de oro, preferiblemente en mano en Madrid.

Ahora bien, no tengo material para comprobar la autenticidad. ¿Debería comprarme báscula, calibre, etc y comprobarlas en medio de la calle? ¿No es un poco farragoso? En tal caso casi prefiero comprarlas online en alguna tienda de prestigio. A menos que fuese bastante más barato, no merecería la pena el rollo de quedar comprobarlas. Aunque supongo que también me podrían colar alguna ¿No? ¿Que opinan ustedes?


----------



## frankie83 (18 Mar 2019)

Condemor dijo:


> Quisiera hacer una pregunta sobre comprobaciones y también una oferta. Estoy interesado en comprar soberanos de oro, preferiblemente en mano en Madrid.
> 
> Ahora bien, no tengo material para comprobar la autenticidad. ¿Debería comprarme báscula, calibre, etc y comprobarlas en medio de la calle? ¿No es un poco farragoso? En tal caso casi prefiero comprarlas online en alguna tienda de prestigio. A menos que fuese bastante más barato, no merecería la pena el rollo de quedar comprobarlas. Aunque supongo que también me podrían colar alguna ¿No? ¿Que opinan ustedes?



pues.. veo muchas pero que muchas ganas de complicarse la vida.. no es suficiente ir a una tienda (una a la azar.. Numismatica mayor) y pagar el material en peso (a +4-5% spot, eso sí) y dejarse de tantas tonterías? si compras a un desconocido por la calle a spot, pues entiendo que tú sabras lo que haces, pero llevaría una bascula por lo menos..


----------



## skipyy (18 Mar 2019)

Buenas
Vendo 5 onzas de plata, Panda 2010, encapsulada
El precio 125 euros envío a parte o trato en mano en Málaga, posibilidad de enviar más fotos a interesados
Hace años que no púbico nada pero sigo siendo honrado 
Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros


----------



## brigante 88 (18 Mar 2019)

Vendo...
-Disponibles 55 duros (5 pesetas) diferentes años, Amadeo, Alfonso XII, Alfonso XIII

Algunos con con estrellas algo visibles. Ideal para adquirir plata respaldada con moneda histórica Española. Ley 0.900

Precio 11,2€ unidad... precio de venta para el lote entero.

Vendidas!!!


----------



## pedro.rgo (20 Mar 2019)

*Vendo:*
Maple leaf 1 onza de oro puro. Es del año 1985.
Precio: 1150 euros

Entrega en mano en Barcelona o Vallès Occidental.


----------



## Condemor (20 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tu mismo te respondes al decir que prefieres comprarlas online por no molestarte un poco en aprender e investigar.
> Si no te importa que luego se sepa cuándo, cuánto y cómo compraste porque no tienes nada que esconder...
> 
> Nadie ha hablado de hacer comprobaciones en el medio de la calle, creo que con un poco de sentido común eso son cosas que ni se preguntan.
> ...



Estimado conforero, llevo registrado en este foro ya casi 8 años. Entro con frecuencia a los hilos del oro, ya que aunque nunca he comprado siempre me ha interesado. Recientemente he pensado en adquirir alguna moneda, y por eso he hecho la pregunta. No es cuestión de no molestarme en aprender o investigar, se que para comprobar una moneda es necesario medir sus dimensiones con un pie de rey, su peso con una bascula y su composición mediante ultrasonidos. Los 300 euros usted comenta que valen esas 3 cosas pueden no parecerle mucho, pero a mi de entrada me suponen una barrera. Por otra parte, la logística de una eventual transacción en mano también se me escapa. Dice usted que eso ni se pregunta, pues yo nunca he comprado oro a un particular en la calle y la verdad no se como se hace la comprobación. 

Por esa razón aventuro que para pequeñas compras, tal vez las primeras, sea menos engorroso y sobre todo barato comprarlas online, a pesar de tener que pagar un premium de 4-5% y los gastos de envío. Quería saber que me aconsejaban al respecto. Me parece que no son preguntas tontas o de alguien vago y sin ganas de investigar. Creo que hay que pensárselo dos veces antes de mandar a la gente a leer con tanta ligereza.




frankie83 dijo:


> pues.. veo muchas pero que muchas ganas de complicarse la vida.. no es suficiente ir a una tienda (una a la azar.. Numismatica mayor) y pagar el material en peso (a +4-5% spot, eso sí) y dejarse de tantas tonterías? si compras a un desconocido por la calle a spot, pues entiendo que tú sabras lo que haces, pero llevaría una bascula por lo menos..



No he encontrado numismáticas a pie de calle que vendan a 4-5% de premium, normalmente es mucho más. Tiendas online sí, pero hay que sumarles los gastos de envío. Si conoce alguna en Madrid a precios razonables le agradecería que lo comentase.


----------



## ppest070 (20 Mar 2019)

ppest070 dijo:


> *Tengo 10 Monedas de Oro Filarmónica de Austria 2018 1 oz disponibles para su venta*
> 
> Moneda de Oro Filarmónica 2018 de 1 Onza de Austria. Estas monedas que contienen 31,1 gramos de Oro puro están acuñadas con un valor facial de 100€ por Münze Österreich.
> 
> ...




¿¿¿A nadie le interesa hacer una oferta por el lote???


Saludos


----------



## pedro.rgo (20 Mar 2019)

Por favor, dejad de ensuciar este hilo, que es exclusivamente para la compra y venta. Teneis muchos posts donde debatir larga y tendidamente de esos temas.
Gracias.


----------



## Pintxen (20 Mar 2019)

pedro.rgo dijo:


> Por favor, dejad de ensuciar este hilo, que es exclusivamente para la compra y venta. Teneis muchos posts donde debatir larga y tendidamente de esos temas.
> Gracias.



Aquí podeis debatir todo esto y aprender mucho. 

Evolución del precio del Oro VI

Para todo lo demás Mastercard jajaja.


----------



## demokratos (21 Mar 2019)

Vendo maples, napoleones en Madrid o Barcelona a precio de Bruselas 
También tengo otras monedas con valor de colección.


----------



## Goldman (25 Mar 2019)

Vendo moneda de 20 francos de oro (año 1854) a spot en Valencia. (RESERVADA)


----------



## Txanete (25 Mar 2019)

pedro.rgo dijo:


> *Vendo:*
> Maple leaf 1 onza de oro puro. Es del año 1985.
> Precio: 1150 euros
> 
> Entrega en mano en Barcelona o Vallès Occidental.




Pedro, te dejé un mensaje privado, ya me comentarás algo, un saludo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Mar 2019)

Vendo soberano 1911, 275 del ala.


----------



## Condemor (26 Mar 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 94101
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 94103
> ...



Me interesa. He intentado mandarte un privado pero no puedo acceder a tu perfil.


----------



## pep007 (26 Mar 2019)

ppest070 dijo:


> ¿¿¿A nadie le interesa hacer una oferta por el lote???
> 
> 
> Saludos



El lote es muy grande y tu eres pompero. No tenemos referencias tuyas. Esto del horo es asin! Con el tiempo y fallos se cura...


----------



## TORREVIEJO (26 Mar 2019)

Busco monedas de plata de la república


----------



## ppest070 (27 Mar 2019)

pep007 dijo:


> El lote es muy grande y* tu eres pompero*. No tenemos referencias tuyas. Esto del horo es asin! Con el tiempo y fallos se cura...




Yo soy pompero y los de la Pampa pamperos.

Hay factura legal de todo.

Saludos


----------



## brigante 88 (27 Mar 2019)

*RESERVADAS*... gracias y un saludo a todos los interesados

Vendo estas dos monedas de oro

-25 pesetas años 1877 estrellas no visibles y 1880 con estrellas visibles

Precio 278€ cada una (se vende las dos juntas)

NOTA: Indicar que solo a precio de oro a estas horas es de 271€ cada una


----------



## pep007 (27 Mar 2019)

ppest070 dijo:


> Yo soy pompero y los de la Pampa pamperos.
> 
> Hay factura legal de todo.
> 
> Saludos



No te enfades. Lo digo por si no recibes ofertas, debe ser por eso. Es normal.
De todas maneras, si te ves apurado, en barnatown tienes a el andorrano, y en madriz a the gold house. Ambos de plena confianza.


----------



## conde84 (27 Mar 2019)

A LA VENTA:

*i 6% de descuento del importe total de la compra si el metodo de pago utilizado es paypal !*


-Coleccion ''Encuentro entre dos mundos'' 1ª Serie Iberoamericana 1992
En su expositor de madera y metacrilato original,no lleva certificados ni carton exterior.

14 monedas de 27 g plata 925 cada una

Precio:240 euros


-Canguro australia 2004 1 oz .999 - 36 €


-Canguro in outback 2012,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros
-Canguro in outback 2013,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros
-Canguro in outback 2014,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros

-Canguro at sunset 2010 1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros

-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2015 ''Agro.jr'' (en blister) - 29 €
-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2016 ''Monty'' (en blister) - 29 €

-Australian koala 2009 - 23 €
-Australian koala 2012 - 22 €
-Australian koala 2014 - 21 €
-Australian koala 2015 - 21 €
-Australian koala 2016 - 21 €


-Australian Stock Horse 2016 (con certificado) - 31 €

-Australian Wedge-Tailed Eagle 2016 - 26 €

-Canada 2011 Lobo - 26 €
-Canada 2011 Oso - 22 €
-Canada 2012 Puma - 22 €
-Canada 2012 Alce - 22 €
-Canada 2013 Antilope - 22 €
-Canada 2013 Bisonte - 22 €


- Australia Lunar I 2004 ''mono'' - 45 €


-Somalia The African Monkey 1999 - 34 €

-Fiji Iguana 2015 en su blister certi-look - 24 €


-Panda 2014 - 24 €
-Panda 2015 - 23 €
-Panda 2016 - 20 €


-American Eagle 2001 Proof (con estuche y certificado) 40 €

-Britannia 1998 - 24 € (alguna pequeña mancha de leche)
-Britannia 2008 - 31 €

-Queen beast -Lion of England (1º de la serie) - 2 oz .999 - 59 €


-Britannia 2013 proof (diseño exclusivo para proof) con certificado, estuche y carton originales - 69 €
-Britannia 2015 proof (diseño exclusivo para proof) con certificado, estuche y carton originales - 69 €

- Lunar Gran Bretaña 2016 year of the monkey - 22 €


-3 Rublos Rusia 1993 ''Ballet'' 34,8 g plata 900 proof - 26 €


Todas monedas vienen encapsuladas.

Gastos de envio segun tarifas de correos


Cualquier duda o peticion de fotos por mensaje privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## ppest070 (27 Mar 2019)

pep007 dijo:


> No te enfades. Lo digo por si no recibes ofertas, debe ser por eso. Es normal.
> De todas maneras, si te ves apurado, en barnatown tienes a el andorrano, y en madriz a the gold house. Ambos de plena confianza.



No me enfado hombre, es una broma.

No tengo ninguna prisa. Si se venden bien, y si no se venden también.

Saludos
No


----------



## brigante 88 (28 Mar 2019)

Disponible plata.

100 Oz. Silver Eagle años 2018/19 - - - - - - 1690€

Solo trato en mano Burgos, Valladolid.


----------



## skipyy (30 Mar 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> Buenas
> Vendo 5 onzas de plata, Panda 2010, encapsulada
> El precio 125 euros envío a parte o trato en mano en Málaga, posibilidad de enviar más fotos a interesados
> Hace años que no púbico nada pero sigo siendo honrado
> ...



Buenas
Lo subo ajustando el precio
110 euros!!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 Mar 2019)

Estradibarius. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 94101
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 94103



Dado el estado de la cara de Carlos , como bien me ha apuntado otro forero, parece que se le ha caido el pelo y la barba de tiñoso, rebajo a 250, posiblemente este soberano estuvo engarzado en algun colgante.

Está comprobado en 2 compro oro y por un forero experimentado en soberanos, tambien con bulliontest.


----------



## walkerheras (30 Mar 2019)

buenas. Estaría interesado en comprar alguna moneda de oro de menos de 1/4 de onza . 

saludos


----------



## fff (1 Abr 2019)

Tiene golpecitos ese soberano, pero por el color no me parece colgado... aunque no es descartable.
Cuanto pesa?

Por cierto, no es Carlos, sino Jorge ...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Abr 2019)

fff dijo:


> Tiene golpecitos ese soberano, pero por el color no me parece colgado... aunque no es descartable.
> Cuanto pesa?
> 
> Por cierto, no es Carlos, sino Jorge ...



Se me fué la neurona con Carlos 





Retirada de la venta.


----------



## ppest070 (1 Abr 2019)

Se vende Moneda de Oro Filarmónica de Austria 2018 1 oz en Valencia. 

1 ---> 1175 €. 
3 ---> a 1150 € la unidad = 3450 €.


----------



## trisqueljb (4 Abr 2019)

Busco comprar monedas de Ruanda de la serie náutica y de la de animales salvajes


----------



## Pelopo (5 Abr 2019)

Buenas tardes a todos :
Un poquito de plata a spot.
RESERVADAS !!
Monedas de 100 pesetas 1966 Franco a precio de la plata del momento de la compra.
en este momento 432 euros kg 
envio gratis para compras de 66 o mas unidades (1kg de fino)


----------



## Acredito (10 Abr 2019)

Vendo en Málaga en mano el siguiente joro:

- 50 pesos mexicanos
- 1 krugerrand

Precio al spot del día que hagamos el intercambio.


----------



## trisqueljb (13 Abr 2019)

Compraría Ruanda 2010 leon en blister original


----------



## walkerheras (14 Abr 2019)

hola se venden estas onzas encapsuladas.trato en mano en Burgos o posible envío. Precios -.
1 oz plata lunar pig 2019 colored------23e 
1 oz plata niue panda 2017-----22e 
30gr plata panda 2019 yuan 10-----22e 
1 oz plata year of the monkey 2016------22e 
1 oz plata uk rooster 2017-----20e 
1 oz plata spider 2015-------23e 
1 oz plata cougar 2012-----21e 
1oz plata somalia elephant 2019-----19e 
1 oz plata somalia elephant 2018----19e 
1 oz plata starfish 2019-----20e


----------



## walkerheras (14 Abr 2019)

Continuación post anterior
1 oz plata koala 2018 ------- 19,5e
1 oz plata 825th aniversary austrian mint leopold v 2019 ------20e
1oz plata arca de noe armenia 500 Dram -------18,5e 
1 oz plata dragon de somaliland 2012 --------23e 
1oz plata pacific dollar fiji 2018 ------- 20e
1 oz St. Helena el dólar de Comercio Indias Orientales 2018 -----22e 
1 oz Spade Guinea St. Saint Helena 2019 East India------19e
1 oz superman canada 2016 ------19e


----------



## walkerheras (14 Abr 2019)

Ultimas
1 oz plata cameroon imperial dragon 2018 -----27e
1 oz plata lobster 2018 eastern caribean -----27e
1 oz plata seaplane 2018 eastern caribean----27e
1 oz plata st.lucia 2018 eastern caribean ------27e
1 oz palta fiji samurai archives 2018------27e
1 oz plata cameroon cheetah 2019------27e


----------



## Lucimax (22 Abr 2019)

Buenas tardes aunque soy un forero que llevo mucho tiempo registrado este es mi primer mensaje para los expertos en metales.
Me gustaría empezar a invertir un poco en metales (plata inicialmente) a raíz de los comentarios de foreros recomendando una web alemana,he visto que ofrece un kilo de plata en forma de monedas y medallas mezcladas (no digo el nombre por si parece spam) ¿veis bien este producto para empezar? Mi i atención es en ir adquiriendo algo de plata poco a poco.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pintxen (22 Abr 2019)

Pon el enlace para que veamos la calidad y el precio para poder darte una opinión.


----------



## Lucimax (22 Abr 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Pon el enlace para que veamos la calidad y el precio para poder darte una opinión.



Aquí está el enlace (no es pan )
Gracias.
www.heubach-edelmetalle.de/verkauf/1-kilo-silbermuenzen-und-medaillen-und-silberbarren-form-von-999-mix/?mobilizer=ca1fceb30b1519e93c061a51f51a2ecb


----------



## Pintxen (22 Abr 2019)

Lucimax dijo:


> Aquí está el enlace (no es pan )
> Gracias.
> www.heubach-edelmetalle.de/verkauf/1-kilo-silbermuenzen-und-medaillen-und-silberbarren-form-von-999-mix/?mobilizer=ca1fceb30b1519e93c061a51f51a2ecb



Evolución del precio del Oro VI
Aquí podrás encontrar gente que te aconsejará mejor.
He visto lo que tienen y la foto es muy bonita, ahora, luego lo que te manden...


----------



## Josebs (28 Abr 2019)

buenas tardes, estoy mirando para comprarme unos paquillos de plata, seria un lote de 20 monedas, que precio maximo creeis que seria recomendable, gracias.


----------



## Nanote (28 Abr 2019)

Si son los de la subasta del andorrano seguramente en el ultimo momento les peguen un empetón para arriba, recuerda que hay que añadir gastos de envio... son de plata 800, asi que cada monedica serían 15,2 gramos de plata pura, asi que tu mismo...


----------



## Josebs (29 Abr 2019)

si son los lotes del andorrano, el envio en esta subasta es gratuito, voy a pujar en 2 a ver si tengo suerte, a precio de spot actual son 131 euros de plata, 20 monedas...Estaban sobre 112 y subieron hasta 121/122


----------



## Josebs (29 Abr 2019)

me he podido adjudicar un lote, 121 eurillos en paquillos


----------



## Silverado72 (1 May 2019)

Hermosa moneda y fotos muy buenas.


----------



## brigante 88 (1 May 2019)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Hermosa moneda y fotos muy buenas.



Gracias... creo que es lo minimo que se debe hacer cuando ofrecemos piezas de valor en el foro, la conservación es fundamental para determinar el valor. Un saludo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 May 2019)

*VENDIDO el lote a un estupendo forero y paisano (15/05/2019)*


VENDO *4 monedas de 1 Oz de oro*, encapsuladas, no circuladas.
Se trata de *1 Krugerrand (1979), 2 Philarmoniker (2018) y 1 Maple Leaf (2018)*.

Krugerrand 1155 € /u
Filarmónicas 1185 € /u
Maple leaf 1187 € /u

*Precio las 4 juntas = 4690 €. Ligeramente negociable.*

Hay factura de compra para las 4 en conjunto.

Posibilidad de entrega en mano en Reus o Barcelona esta semana.

También se envían en unidades individuales, previo pago por transferencia bancaria.

*Fotos*


----------



## Josebs (8 May 2019)

foto por favor


----------



## skipyy (14 May 2019)

Pongo a la venta otras 5 monedas de plata de una onza, Pandas plata año 2010, encapsulada, perfecto estado

Precio 110 euros + 10 euros envío certificado y asegurado


----------



## ppest070 (16 May 2019)

ppest070 dijo:


> Se vende Moneda de Oro Filarmónica de Austria 2018 1 oz en Valencia.
> 
> 1 ---> 1175 €.
> 3 ---> a 1150 € la unidad = 3450 €.
> ...




Hay 3 monedas más a la venta.

Mismo precio y condiciones.

Saludos


----------



## Vzorak (16 May 2019)

Venta en mano en Getafe / Madrid / Valladolid

Antigua y Barbuda 2018, rum runner 1oz - 20€
Anguilla 2018, lobster 1oz - 20€
st. Lucia 2018, falmingos 1oz - 20€
Australia 2018, Tigre y Dragon 1oz - 27€
Australia 2019, año del cerdo 1oz - 20€
Australia 2019, año del cerdo 2oz - 38,50€
Canada 2012, Puma 1oz - 20€
Chad 2017, scorpion 1oz - 22€
Congo 2018 gorilla 1oz -20,50€
Congo 2016 gorilla 1oz - 24€
Ruanda 2016, meerkat 1oz -27€
Ruanda 2017 nautical Santa Maria 1oz - 28€
Ruanda 2017, año del gallo 1oz - 25€
Ruanda 2018, año del perro 1oz - 23€
Ruanda 2017, hipopotamus 1oz - 25,50€
Australia 2012, koala 1oz - 23€
Australia 2013, koala 1oz - 23€
Australia 2017, año del gallo 2oz - 45€
Australia 2018, Wedge-tailed eagle 1oz- 23€
Canada 2016, superman 1oz - 19€
Australia 2018, rectangular dragon 1oz - 17,50€
Australia 2018, koala 1oz - 18,50€
Asutralia 2018, kookaburra 1oz - 18,50€
Australia 2019, birds of paradise 1oz manucodia - 21€
Australia 2019, double dragon 1oz - 23€
Austria 2019, 825aniversario leopoldo 1oz - 19€
Austria 2019, 825aniversario viena 1oz - 19€
UK 2018, Buckingham Palace 1oz - 21,50€
Fiji 2015, Iguana1oz - 25€
Cameroon 2018, imperial dragon 1oz - 20€
Canada 1995, maple leaf blister 1oz- 25€
canada 2017 maple leaf 1oz - 20€
Canada 2018, Lynx predator 1oz - 18€
Canada 2017, Wolf predator 1oz - 18€
Canada 2018, maple leaf incuse 1oz - 18€
Canada 2017, 30aniversario 1oz - 18€
Canada 2017, 150 voyager 1oz - 18€
Fiji 2018, samurais series koyimori 1oz - 20€
Niue 2018, mickey 90aniversario 1oz - 20€
Niue 2018, scrooge mcduck 1oz - 19€
Niue 2019, clone trooper star wars - 19€
niue 2018, athena buho 1oz - 16,50€
niue 2019, athena buho 1oz - 16,50€
Ruanda 2018, girafa 1oz - 23€
Somaliland 2016, Año del mono 1oz - 22€
Sudafrica 2018, krugerrand 1oz - 17€
St Helena 2018, British Trade 1oz - 26€
St Helena 2018, US Trade 1oz - 24,50€
st Helena Spade Guinea 2019 1oz - 20€
Tuvalu Marvel Deadpool 1oz- 22,50€
TuvaLu Marvel Thor 1oz- 24,50€
Uk 2018, año del perro 1oz - 22,50€
UK blackbull of clarence 2oz - 35€
UK Unicorn of scotland 2oz - 35€
Uk Yale of beaufort 2oz - 35€
UK britannia Oriental Border 2018 - 20€
Mexico 2015 libertad 2oz - 43€
Australia 1992, kookaburra 1oz - 33,50€
Australia 1993, kookaburra 1oz - 32€
Australia 2012, kookaburra 1oz - 29€
Somalia 2018, Elephant 2oz - 44€
Canada 2014, Birds of Prey Falcon - 21,50€


Monedas PROOF:
Rusia 1994, Kremlin in Ryazan 1oz - 31€
Rusia 1994, The Cathedral Of the Nativity in Suzdal 1oz - 32€
Rusia 1994,The Smolny Institute and Cloister in St. Petersburg 1oz- 28€
Rusia 1993, The Cathedral Of Intercession on The Moat 1oz- 29€
Rusia 1993, The Map Of The Voyage 1oz - 28€
Rusia 1992, The Academy Of Sciences 1oz -28€
Rusia 1993, Anna Pavlova 1oz - 30€
Rusia 1993, Russian Ballet 1oz - 27€
Rusia 1993, Football 1910 1oz - 27€
Rusia 1995, The Millennium Of Belgorod 1oz - 31€
Rusia 2002, Sky 1oz - 28€
URSS 1990, Peter and Paul Fortress 1oz - 30€
URSS 1991, Arch of triumph 1oz -30€
Ucrania 2004, Mundial de Alemania 1oz - 24€


Coleccion Austrian Mint - PROOF con caja, cartoncillo y certificado.
Austria 1991, 100 schilling Mozart en Salzburgo - 17€
Austria 1991, 100 schilling Mozart en Viena - 17€
Austria 1991, 100 schilling Rudolph I - 17,50€
Austria 1992, 100 schilling Maximilian I - 17,50€
Austria 1992, 100 schilling emperador Carlos V - 17,50€
Austria 1993, 100 schilling Kaiser leopold I - 17,50€
Austria 1994, 100 schilling Revolution 1948 - 17,50€
Austria 1994, 100 schilling Kaiser Franz Joseph I - 17,50€
Austria 1995, 100 schilling First Republic - 17,50€
Austria 1996, 100 schilling Markgraf Leopold III - 18,50€
Austria 1997, 100 schilling Emperor Maximilian - 18,50€
Austria 1999, 100 schilling Franz Ferdinand and Sophie - 22€
Austria 2000, 100 schilling Roman Empire Marcus Aurelius -21€
Austria 2000, 100 schilling celtic Period - 21€
Austria 2001, 100 schilling Herzog Rudolf IV - 21€
Austria 2001, 100 schilling Karolus Magnus -21€


----------



## kapandji (18 May 2019)

buenas noches,
alguien me podría indicar donde esta el antiguo post para la compra/venta de monedas de 12 euros de plata, ¿o se venden ahora en este post?.
gracias


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (18 May 2019)

kapandji dijo:


> buenas noches,
> alguien me podría indicar donde esta el antiguo post para la compra/venta de monedas de 12 euros de plata, ¿o se venden ahora en este post?.
> gracias



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...&share_tid=422367&share_fid=6084&share_type=t


----------



## kapandji (18 May 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...&share_tid=422367&share_fid=6084&share_type=t



gracias por responder, pero me dice que tiene problemas y no la encuentra???

edito,
BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV) 

gracias


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (21 May 2019)

Tenía mi oro en una cajita, la verdad es que trabajé en una joyería.

Cuando trabajé en esa joyería mi ex y yo nos hicimos bastantes regalos en oro. Nunca me gustó el oro, aunque llevaba un pergamino con un "Te quiero", supongo, (se borró de trabajar en el campo con él) y nuestra fecha de novios.

No sé, tenía varias cosas en oro, se las di a una medio amiga que venía por aquí, y digo medio amiga porque el otro día hablé con ella por la calle y me di cuenta de que yo sí era cierto amigo de ella, pero creo que ella por mí no siente ni amistad.

Se lo di todo, el pergamino, alguna cadenita, no sé, tres o 4 cosas. Me quedó la cadena con la que llevaba el pergamino, que estaba en otra caja, junto a una aguja de corbata y unos gemelos (joyería en acero), que era fina y larga (yo le regalé un cordón corto y enrollado con un corazón y una circonita), pues me dieron 70€ en un Compro oro por la cadenita, no me lo creía. Le dije a la mujer "ese photus está demasiado blanco" (un photus que tenía en una maceta fuera del escaparate blindado) y me dijo "no sé, llevatelo si quieres", me quedé flipando, no sé que quiso decir con eso.


----------



## Pintxen (22 May 2019)

No entiendo nada. Tienes oro para vender? Quieres comprar oro?
Mírate el título del hilo, por favor...


----------



## necho (25 May 2019)

- *Destacados*:

Australian 2019 “Kangaroo” (Perth Mint)  = Desde *15,39* EUR 


Maple Leaf 2019, 1 oz  = Desde *15,39* EUR 


Filarmónica de Viena 2019  = Desde *15,59* EUR 


krugerrand 2019, 1 oz Plata  = Desde *15,69* EUR 


Britannia 2019  = Desde *15,89* EUR 


American Silver Eagle 2019   = Desde *16,29* EUR 


Somalia Elephant 2019  = Desde *16,79* EUR 


Australian 2019 “Dragon” Rectangular (Perth Mint)  = Desde *15,99* EUR 


Mexico Libertad 2019, 1 oz  = Desde *18,79* EUR 


China Panda 2019, 30 g  = Desde *19,30* EUR 


The Queen's Beasts 2019 "Yale of Beaufort" *2 oz*  = Desde *32,29* EUR


*** *Pinchar aquí para ver un listado de todas las monedas de 1 oz ordenadas de menor a mayor precio*

*Gastos de envío módicos*. Desde *6,90 EUR* (hasta 11 oz).
*Oferta!* Sólo *12,90 EUR* de gastos de envío (hasta 400 oz) para bullion en tubo. Contactarnos una vez hecha la compra y se aplica el descuento.

Mi antigüedad como usuario y ventas satisfactorias tanto en mano como por correo postal a otros foreros avalan mi fiabilidad. 
Si os pasáis por el hilo "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo antiguo)" o "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo nuevo)" podréis ver mis referencias.


----------



## pedro.rgo (31 May 2019)

*Vendo:

1 onza de oro Maple Leaf año 1985. 
Precio: spot *

Entrega en mano en Barcelona


----------



## Scouser (31 May 2019)

Soberanos de varios años (escudo, no) a 272€.
Zona Valladolid


----------



## ACondeFer (31 May 2019)

Scouser dijo:


> Soberanos de varios años (escudo, no) a 272€.
> Zona Valladolid



Puedes poner alguna foto?


----------



## Scouser (1 Jun 2019)

Uno seria éste pero es mejor que mande fotos por WhatsApp.
Contactar por privado


----------



## Baalbek (1 Jun 2019)

Muy buenas,
Lote de 45 unidades de 100 ptas plata a 6,95e la unidad envío certificado incluído.


----------



## zorba (1 Jun 2019)

estoy interesado .Enviame un correo y concretamos


----------



## brigante 88 (5 Jun 2019)

*Plata de la buena...*. 
Dispongo de este lote de duros. 
-Opción 1ª..... cambio por oro (bullion o numismatico). Cada moneda de 5 pesetas se valora en 11.90€
-Opción 2ª .... Se vende lote minimo 100 unidades, precio 11,7€ unidad ( solo trato en mano, Burgos, Valladolid Vitoria y posibilidad Madrid y Bilbao)
*Quedan disponibles 150 duros*


----------



## mundofila (5 Jun 2019)

Hola
Pongo a la venta este lote de 29 monedas de 100 Ptas. Plata 1966 (19 gramos, ley 0.800= 15,2 gramos plata)
Precio a spot = 6,44€ /pieza, es decir, 186,76€ + 2,24€ gastos de envío = 190€
Algunas están mas relucientes que otras, sólo hay una que tiene algunos "pegotes" (la he separado en la foto)
*VENDIDAS*


----------



## apeche2000 (15 Jun 2019)

Tengo Karlillos de 12 euros disponibles
Precio negociar segun cantidad


----------



## Pintxen (16 Jun 2019)

Vendo moneda de 1/2 escudo o durillo. Es una falsificación del siglo XIX hecha en oro de una de Carlos III de 1760 con su pátina original. 
Precio 95 €. Envío gratis.


----------



## Joaquin Sanchez (18 Jun 2019)

Yo tengo pakillos a 8 € la unidad.


----------



## asqueado (18 Jun 2019)

*COMPRO*

*Las siguientes monedas de plata*
















*Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766*







*Gibraltar 1 Royal 1998 1 onza Querubines KM-753a*








*Gibraltar 1 Royal 1999 1 onza Querubines KM-832a*







*Gibraltar 1 Royal 2000 1 onza Querubines KM-892a*








*Gibraltar 1 Royal 2001 1 onza Querubines KM-900a*








*Gibraltar 1 Royal 2002 1 onza Querubines KM-976a*

contacto MP


----------



## Baalbek (20 Jun 2019)

Hola, muy buenas,

Se vende pack de 45 pakillos a 7,10e la unidad, envío certificado incluído.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Jun 2019)

Lingotes de plata de 1kg a 550 euros el lingote, trato en mano en Granada o cercanias.

Tambien medallas de plata en su mayoria ley 925 a 450 euros el kg, trato en mano, Granada, Malaga, Jaen.


----------



## brigante 88 (20 Jun 2019)

brigante 88 dijo:


> *Plata de la buena...*.
> 
> *Actualizo---- Solo quedan disponibles 100 duros*
> Dispongo de este lote de duros.
> ...


----------



## Bohemian (20 Jun 2019)

Compro en zona Barcelona 1/4 o 1/10 oz de moneda de oro. También compro 6 monedas de plata de 1 oz. Todas las quiero a 0.999 de pureza, aunque las de oro me daría igual si son de algo menos 0,800 lo mínimo. Gracias.


----------



## Higadillas (21 Jun 2019)

Hola, estoy interesado en comprar tubo de maples, filarmónicas o krugers de plata. Contacto por MP.

Saludos


----------



## Kid (22 Jun 2019)

Hola

Vendo 4 Krugerrands de oro de 1 onza.
Años: 1978, 1981, 1981 y 1983.
Transacción en mano en la provincia de Barcelona.
Dispongo de factura del Andorrano.
Precio: Spot + 2% (en este momento 5.023€)
Mantengo la oferta siempre que el total supere los 5.000€

Salut


----------



## walkerheras (23 Jun 2019)

buenas, os dejo esta página de una tienda en burgos . no tiene mucha variedad de oro pero ahora mismo los precios 1/4 de onza y 1/10 de onza, creo que son de lo mejor que he visto, si la página está bien claro. Ya me direis.
http://www.numisbur.es/index.php?route=product/category&path=64

vivo en burgos , así que los gtos de envio serian 0


----------



## brigante 88 (23 Jun 2019)

Disponible lingote de plata.... Con blister y n°certificado en tarjeta. 
Precio. 550€
NOTA. Como observación personal puedo decir que es de los lingotes más bellos que visto.


----------



## apeche2000 (24 Jun 2019)

Hola
Estoy interesando en en YALE OF BEAUFORT de 2 OZ de la serie Queen's Beasts de UK.

Asi como cualquiera de la serie posterior al YALE si ya ha salido

Contactar por MP, Gracias


----------



## pedro.rgo (28 Jun 2019)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas de oro.

- 1 onza canada año 1985 a 1.215 euros
- 1 soberano año 1967 a 290 euros
- 20 francos suizos 1949 a 225 euros




Solo entrega en mano en Barcelona o alrededores.
Mas informacion o fotos por privado


----------



## bondiappcc (28 Jun 2019)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Disponible oro con valor numismatico
> -Si alguien desea tener oro y a la vez que sea en moneda histórica con respaldo de valor numismatico las "isabelinas" pueden ser una de las mejores formas de adquirir oro.
> Nota: Conservación entre MBC+ y EBC y tal como se ve en foto se ven perfectamente las puntas de las estrellas y el numero correspondiente la del 18*68*
> Peso 8,40 g ----- Ley 0,900
> ...



Son muy bonitas.


----------



## Tumama (28 Jun 2019)

walkerheras dijo:


> buenas, os dejo esta página de una tienda en burgos . no tiene mucha variedad de oro pero ahora mismo los precios 1/4 de onza y 1/10 de onza, creo que son de lo mejor que he visto, si la página está bien claro. Ya me direis.
> http://www.numisbur.es/index.php?route=product/category&path=64
> 
> vivo en burgos , así que los gtos de envio serian 0



Buenas. ¿Sabes si tienen oficina/sucursal para hacer compras en persona o es sólo con envíos?

En la web veo que tienen una dirección, les he escrito y aún no me han respondido. Pero como no soy de allí y quizá esté de viaje dentro de un par de semanas, quería saber si puedo aprovechar para hacerme de algunas monedas.


----------



## conde84 (28 Jun 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> Buenas. ¿Sabes si tienen oficina/sucursal para hacer compras en persona o es sólo con envíos?
> 
> En la web veo que tienen una dirección, les he escrito y aún no me han respondido. Pero como no soy de allí y quizá esté de viaje dentro de un par de semanas, quería saber si puedo aprovechar para hacerme de algunas monedas.



Si tienen tienda, con poner numisbur en Google te sale su dirección.


----------



## Tumama (28 Jun 2019)

conde84 dijo:


> Si tienen tienda, con poner numisbur en Google te sale su dirección.



Si, ya visité el sitio y todo, lo que quería saber es si uno puede ir y comprar en persona. A veces hay empresas que tienen tienda pero sólo entregan por encargo. De todos modos gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## walkerheras (28 Jun 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> Si, ya visité el sitio y todo, lo que quería saber es si uno puede ir y comprar en persona. A veces hay empresas que tienen tienda pero sólo entregan por encargo. De todos modos gracias por la respuesta.



Estuve en la tienda hace tiempo. Ahora mismo no te puedo confirmar . Con una llamada telefónica se soluciona. 
En la web tienen la opción de recogida en tienda


----------



## Tumama (28 Jun 2019)

walkerheras dijo:


> Estuve en la tienda hace tiempo. Ahora mismo no te puedo confirmar . Con una llamada telefónica se soluciona.
> En la web tienen la opción de recogida en tienda



Buenísimo. Muchas gracias


----------



## nicklessss (2 Jul 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Alguien conoce a la alemana gold-silber-bullion.de? Habéis comprado alguno ahí? Me podéis dar alguna opinión?
> 
> Gracias, saludos.



De absoluta confianza. Florian es un proveedor serio y formal.


----------



## Berciano230 (2 Jul 2019)

nicklessss dijo:


> De absoluta confianza. Florian es un proveedor serio y formal.



Dato apuntado Gracias!!


Namasté


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Jul 2019)

Soberano barato, está mas chupao que la pipa de un indio.
Veo ofertas por privado.

*Vendido.*







Vale que los detalles están bastante pulidos pero es una moneda totalmente auténtica, pongo un precio de 250 eur.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Jul 2019)

Vendo lote + 4 Maple Leaf ('14 Horse, '16 Panda, '18 Edison y 18 Perro) por 380€, todos en cápsula menos los 4 de abajo que van en plástico. El Halcón Peregrino y el Krugerrand tienen algún pegote mínimo, los demás están perfectos.

También tengo Krugerrand de oro 1/2 oz en perfecto estado por 675€.

Envío a cargo del comprador.


----------



## walkerheras (4 Jul 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> Si, ya visité el sitio y todo, lo que quería saber es si uno puede ir y comprar en persona. A veces hay empresas que tienen tienda pero sólo entregan por encargo. De todos modos gracias por la respuesta.



buenas ,la web no está actualizada. hoy he estado en la tienda y no tenía nada interesante.


----------



## Rebuja (5 Jul 2019)

Alguien que compre o venda en Canarias?


----------



## Jebediah (5 Jul 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Vendo lote + 4 Maple Leaf ('14 Horse, '16 Panda, '18 Edison y 18 Perro) por 380€, todos en cápsula menos los 4 de abajo que van en plástico. El Halcón Peregrino y el Krugerrand tienen algún pegote mínimo, los demás están perfectos.
> 
> También tengo Krugerrand de oro 1/2 oz en perfecto estado por 675€.
> 
> Envío a cargo del comprador.



Rebajo el Krugerrand a 650€.


----------



## Kid (6 Jul 2019)

*Oportunidad.*
Vendo 250 Karlillos de 12€ (años 2009 y 2010) en su bolsita original de la FNMT
3.100 €. Trato en mano en la zona de Barcelona.


250 monedas por 3.100€ supone pagar un 0,033 % de premium respecto al valor facial de 12€.
Cada Karlillo tiene 0,5354 oz de plata pura, si la plata llegara a los 23,16 €/oz ya se recuperaría el valor de compra, y por encima, todo sería beneficio neto.
Por debajo de este precio, siempre se conserva el valor de 3.000 €.
Para los que confían en que la plata ha de subir, pues un precio tan bajo no tiene justificación y el desacople con el oro, aún menos ¿no es una buena inversión? 
Sólo se arriesgan 100€ (0,033 %) con la esperanza de conseguir varios cientos.
Por ejemplo, si llega al máximo de 31,94 €/oz (27/03/2011) ya se obtendría un beneficio de 250€, eso contando que se vendan a spot y sin IVA (mucho más baratas que las bullion)
Y si tienes paciencia, aún se le puede sacar un rendimiento enorme vendiéndolas (independientemente del precio de la plata) por unidades en eBay.

Salut.


----------



## zorba (8 Jul 2019)

Kid dijo:


> *Oportunidad.*
> Vendo 250 Karlillos de 12€ (años 2009 y 2010) en su bolsita original de la FNMT
> 3.100 €. Trato en mano en la zona de Barcelona.
> 
> ...



supogo que no mandaras por correo, pues yo estoy interesado pero vivo lejos de barcelona


----------



## Kid (8 Jul 2019)

zorba dijo:


> supogo que no mandaras por correo, pues yo estoy interesado pero vivo lejos de barcelona



Hola
Si elimino mi riesgo, no debería tener ningún problema, pero ¿Has calculado lo que vale enviar un paquete de casi 5 Kg. asegurado por 3.000 €?
Salut


----------



## p_pin (8 Jul 2019)

Vendo:

*VENDIDAS*

En tubo:
Maple año 2013 x 20 unid.
Filarmónica 2013 x 20 unid.

Incluye además, un estuche individual (valorado en unos 10 euros) más 1 mapple

Total 41 monedas de plata + estuche: 660 euros, envío certificado estandar incluído o podría quedar en Madrid o zona sur (preguntar mp)

Fotos:


Spoiler











Estuche:


Spoiler











Maple:


Spoiler











Filar:


Spoiler


----------



## olestalkyn (9 Jul 2019)

zorba dijo:


> supogo que no mandaras por correo, pues yo estoy interesado pero vivo lejos de barcelona



Aquí BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV) tienes donde elegir tu compra


----------



## alvono (11 Jul 2019)

*VENDIDAS*​Vendo monedas de 1/2 onza de oro puro, monedas de colección de la German Mint, a *precio spot*, incluyendo certificados y estuches originales.


----------



## Baalbek (17 Jul 2019)

Se venden monedas de plata de un peso total en plata de 1kg (1kg de contenido en plata). Monedas de plata de 10 Shilling Austria.
Precio de 525e.

Lote de 75 monedas de 10 Schilling Austria + 10 monedas de 100 pesos méxico: 300e con envío certificado incluído.

(Monedas variadas con contenido en plata pura de 560grs)


----------



## BaNGo (19 Jul 2019)

VENDO MONEDAS DE ORO:

1 moneda de 20$ de 1907 a 1.250€.
14 monedas mexicanas de 2 pesos y medio de 1945 a 80€/ud
1/4 de Kruger de 1980 a 325€.
100 francos franceses de 1882 a 1.225€. ***RESERVADA***
Soberanos a 305€
1/2 soberanos a 155€
1 chervonetz ruso de 1978 a 335€ ***RESERVADA***

Preferentemente en mano en Vitoria/Bilbao. Más información por privado.


----------



## BaNGo (22 Jul 2019)

VENDO MEDALLAS DE ORO:


GRAN BRETAÑA. Reproducción Soberano. 1897. VICTORIA. 7,97 grs. Oro de 800 mil. Fecha no coincidente con busto. SPOT-10%

Medalla. Pablo VI. Concilio Vaticano II. 17.49g. 32.00mm. Oro de 917 mil. PROOF. SPOT-5%

Medalla. Pablo VI. Concilio Vaticano II. 10.55g. 26.00mm. Oro de 917 mil. PROOF. SPOT-5%

Medalla. 1968. Conmemoracions Mercedaries 1218-1868. Barcelona. 165,79 g. 60 mm. Oro de 999 mil. En estuche. SPOT-5%


Preferentemente en mano en Vitoria/Bilbao. Más información por privado.


----------



## casaire (22 Jul 2019)

Vendo lingotes de oro en su blister original y sellado ,comprados en tienda física, a precio 41 euros gramo. Diferentes peso y gramos . Tengo facturas de todos.Trato en mano en València. 
Excepeccionalmente puedo hacer envíos una vez recibido el dinero por transacción o por paypal como amigo.
Los lingotes están lógicamente certificados, tengo buenas referencias en este foro.


----------



## Lovecraf (26 Jul 2019)

He abierto una cuenta en BullionVaul para comprar oro y que forme parte de mi cartera. 
En una cartera boblehead a largo plazo tendré en oro el 10 por ciento. Alguna recomendación? Hace falta el 720 de hacienda? Compra en USD o en EUR. Muchas gracias


----------



## elKaiser (26 Jul 2019)

Lovecraf dijo:


> He abierto una cuenta en BullionVaul para comprar oro y que forme parte de mi cartera.
> En una cartera boblehead a largo plazo tendré en oro el 10 por ciento. Alguna recomendación? Hace falta el 720 de hacienda? Compra en USD o en EUR. Muchas gracias



Eso creo, si la cuenta supera los 50.000 €.


----------



## angel220 (26 Jul 2019)

Lovecraf dijo:


> He abierto una cuenta en BullionVaul para comprar oro y que forme parte de mi cartera.
> En una cartera boblehead a largo plazo tendré en oro el 10 por ciento. Alguna recomendación? Hace falta el 720 de hacienda? Compra en USD o en EUR. Muchas gracias



PREGUNTAS FRECUENTES MOD 720

Consultar pregunta 36


----------



## casaire (30 Jul 2019)

RETIRADO DE LA VENTA.


Buenas tardes. Vuelvo a poner el anuncio y adjuntaré fotos.
Vendo lingotes de oro en su blister original y sellado ,comprados en tienda física, a precio 41 euros gramo. Diferentes peso y gramos . Tengo facturas de todos.Trato en mano en València.
Excepeccionalmente puedo hacer envíos una vez recibido el dinero por transacción o por paypal como amigo.
Los lingotes están lógicamente certificados, tengo buenas referencias en este foro.
Señores, que estamos en un hilo de compra-venta de metales preciosos y no en forocoches .... Jeje.


----------



## Holonio (1 Ago 2019)

Estimados foreros. Espero que podais ayudarme 

Me mudo por trabajo a otro pais de la union europea. ¿Puedo llevar monedas de plata en el avión? Son bastantes y seguro que cantan en el scaner ¿podria tener problemas? ¿es mejor que las mande por mensajero aseguradas?

Quizas sea mas facil venderlas y llevar efectivo. Se trata de filarmonicas de 2009 en tubo

Gracias anticipadas por vuestros consejos


----------



## xyz123 (1 Ago 2019)

Que yo sepa tu puedes viajar con 9999 pavos encima


----------



## Holonio (1 Ago 2019)

las filarmonicas tienen un valor facial de 1.5 euros. ¿Puedo decir que valen eso?


----------



## Pintxen (1 Ago 2019)

Holonio dijo:


> Estimados foreros. Espero que podais ayudarme
> 
> Me mudo por trabajo a otro pais de la union europea. ¿Puedo llevar monedas de plata en el avión? Son bastantes y seguro que cantan en el scaner ¿podria tener problemas? ¿es mejor que las mande por mensajero aseguradas?
> 
> ...



Hola Holonio. En este hilo seguro que te dan buenos consejos al respecto...
Evolución del precio del Oro VI
... y tiene más cabida la pregunta que en el hilo de compra-venta, a no ser que decidas venderlas.


----------



## Pintxen (1 Ago 2019)

De todas formas, y a riesgo de equivocarme, mi respuesta es que sí, seguramente el segurata nunca haya visto una Philarmónica, ni siquiera una moneda de plata, por lo tanto puedes alegar que tienen ese valor.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2019)

Hola, Holonio: NO tienes porqué tener problemas. Se puede viajar con el límite de 10.000 € entre Efectivo y MPs. Y olvídate del valor facial, aún pensarán que los tomas por "mongolos"...

Si tienes factura/s de los MPs mejor llevarlas también contigo. Y para una mayor claridad te dejo el siguiente enlace: ¿Cuánto dinero en efectivo puedo llevar en España o el extranjero?

# Pintxen: Hoy en día en los aeropuertos los Vigilantes de Seguridad están bien formados, pero es que además para determinadas situaciones están allí también la Guardia Civil y el Cuerpo Nacional de Policía.

Saludos.


----------



## Arctic (2 Ago 2019)

Pongo a la venta monedas de 1 onza de oro. El trato sería en mano en Madrid y el precio el spot en el momento del trato.

Saludos.


----------



## Haz in to (5 Ago 2019)

Compro plata a quien este interesado


----------



## Jebediah (5 Ago 2019)

Haz in to dijo:


> Compro plata a quien este interesado



Yo vendo estas 19 oz. de plata por si te interesan, todas es cápsula menos 4 (no caben en cápsulas normales). 

380€ envío incluido.


----------



## cav (5 Ago 2019)

Buenas tardes.

Vendo lingote de oro de 1 onza (Heraeus) y moneda Krugerrand de oro de 1 onza a precio spot menos 2% cada uno de ellos. Si se quieren fotos, las mando por privado.

Trato en mano en Sevilla.

Saludos.


----------



## ppest070 (6 Ago 2019)

Hola, un amigo tiene estas monedas y no sabe muy bien lo que tiene.

Obviamente yo tampoco lo sé porque no me dedico al coleccionismo.

Si alguien que entienda o al ver las monedas las reconoce me pudiera decir que tiene realmente y su valor aproximado, le estaría muy agradecido.

Si se precisan mas fotos me las pedís, porque he intentado hacer mejores fotos... y es complicado, por lo menos con mi cámara. 

Saludos.


----------



## casaire (6 Ago 2019)

Buenos días señores del foro.....He vendido algunos lingotes a 41 euros...Chollazo para el que los ha comprado , pero veo que esto está parado. Los quito de la venta en este hilo y los pondré en otro foro.
Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## casaire (6 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No veo el chollo por ninguna parte, y menos tratándose de lingotes, que tienen peor salida que las monedas.



Tienes razón....Lingote 999.9 en su blister y su código de autenticidad a 41 euros gramos estando el oro a 42,21 euros gramo ahora es un atraco. Por eso me voy de este hilo, para no sentirme culpable de engañar a la penya. Vaya tela lo que hay que oir.


----------



## casaire (6 Ago 2019)

No , si lo de las monedas es solo para tí, solo te las vendo a tí...He recibido mensajes en estos 5 minutos preguntando por precio de las onza pero las tengo reservadas para tí.......Solo falta quedar en el precio que tú creas que es un chollo..Como decías y hablabas de lingotes falsos en referencia a mis lingotes pues he saltado. En 5 minutos quito lo de las monedas, las tengo como inversión. Quiero vender lingotes para comprar plata , que el ratio está muy alto.Ya lo decía la alcaldesa Rita....."SI SABES COMO ME PONGO , PARA QUE ME LLAMAS".Por lo de prepotencia...O acaso las iba a enseñar si tú no me la lías con lo de falsedad.
Lo único que he dicho es que las quitaba de este hilo y lo avisaba y tú me has salido con que a 41 euros gramos no es un chollo, caramba.
En 3 días si no tengo mensaje tuyo , ya no te las vendo.
Un saludo y en serio , entra en los foros de compra.venta para comprar o vender pero no opines...para eso están otros hilos.


----------



## bondiappcc (6 Ago 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Buenos días señores del foro.....He vendido algunos lingotes a 41 euros...Chollazo para el que los ha comprado , pero veo que esto está parado. Los quito de la venta en este hilo y los pondré en otro foro.
> Un saludo y suerte.



Lo mejor es que los mantengas en este foro y, además, en otros.


----------



## PalPueblo (6 Ago 2019)

Alguien de Asturias, que quiera vender, aunque sea mal momento... por mp.

También acepto consejos de en que tiendas comprar. Llevo mucho sin seguir el hilo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Ago 2019)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Lo mejor es que los mantengas en este foro y, además, en otros.



He preguntado al forero por las monedas, no las vende pero me pregunta si estaría interesado en los lingotes. Le digo que sí, me responde que ya no los vende en este foro. Surrealista.


----------



## conde84 (6 Ago 2019)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Alguien de Asturias, que quiera vender, aunque sea mal momento... por mp.
> 
> También acepto consejos de en que tiendas comprar. Llevo mucho sin seguir el hilo.
> 
> Un saludo.



¿Vender plata u oro?


----------



## pep007 (6 Ago 2019)

Yo llevo unos cuantos años por aqui. Y el precio que a puesto casaire me a parecido un chollo. Por eso le he comprado. Es un vendedor honrado y muy rapido en servirte.

Me parece de afortunados poder comprar y vender al spot.

Por esto mantengamos la paz en este hilo.

Es de los pocos sitios donde poder manejar dinero real sin pagar sobreprecio ni ser robados por la bestia del estado.

Estamos creando una gran comunidad de shurmanos foreros, contactos, que nos ayudaran a la hora de salir de matrix.

Saludos y paz a todos.


----------



## LoL LoL (6 Ago 2019)

Gracias


----------



## PalPueblo (6 Ago 2019)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿Vender plata u oro?



Ambos. Claro está.


----------



## casaire (6 Ago 2019)

pep007 dijo:


> Yo llevo unos cuantos años por aqui. Y el precio que a puesto casaire me a parecido un chollo. Por eso le he comprado. Es un vendedor honrado y muy rapido en servirte.
> 
> Me parece de afortunados poder comprar y vender al spot.
> 
> ...



Gracias Pep. Un placer haber hecho trato contigo.Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Ago 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Buenos días señores del foro.....He vendido algunos lingotes a 41 euros...Chollazo para el que los ha comprado , pero veo que esto está parado. Los quito de la venta en este hilo y los pondré en otro foro.
> Un saludo y suerte.





No dejes el foro este por que siempre habra alguien con ganas de cargar, esta vez igual has tenido mala suerte, normalmente esque esta epoca tambien es mas chunga para vender incluso siendo oro a precio de spot.


----------



## Gorgoth (7 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El precio no es para decir que es un "chollazo", es un precio normal de venta, además, los lingotes suelen ser más baratos que las monedas.
> 
> Tampoco nadie ha dicho que sea un atraco, eso lo dice usted irónicamente.
> 
> ...



Del último caso soy parte implicada y al menos dicho individuo pisara la cárcel, y al tener recursos resarcira a todos los perjudicados parece.
Cuando acabe el tema judicial quizá lo explique detenidamente


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ago 2019)

Escorpio dijo:


> Hola, yo he puesto a la venta unos lingotes que no llevan blister. Si el que compra no se fía le dejo que los parta en “mil pedazos”, eso sí.............una vez comprobada autenticidad se lo queda sí o sí. Además digo la tienda donde se efectuó la compra para más información.
> 
> Entiendo que la gente no se fíe con la cantidad de estafadores que hay, pero pienso que si alguien está interesado éstos son unos ítems (como vendedor) a tener en cuenta y que dan un plus de seguridad.
> Saludos




Yo he comprado ya varios lingotes por el foro y nadie me ha puesto pegas para hacerlos pedazos como comentas......... ademas si no me deja ni los quiero........ luego estoy pensando en si seran o no seran.......

Tambien tengo que decir que cuando los hago polvo el mismo vendedor nunca esta seguro al 100% de que no haya sorpresa dentro, siempre hay un resoplamiento por parte del vendedor jajajajaja


----------



## valerossigp (7 Ago 2019)

Buenos días señores!

Aprovecho para presentarme ya que soy nuevo en el foro. No se si este es el proceder para presentarse, nunca he sido miembro de un foro por lo que os pediría paciencia si no es correcto presentarse por aquí.... Si os puedo prometer que me adaptaré rápido!

No se si alguien estaría interesado en comprar filarmónicas de viena de plata 2018. Las compré a empresa especialilzada de este sector en Noviembre de 2018. Me querría deshacer de 1.000 unidades a spot +0,50€/moneda. Entiendo tambien que soy nuevo y que son temas delicados, pero tengo factura de compra y no tengo problema en que el interesado las chequee físicamente. Estoy por la zona de Madrid, por si a alguien pudiera intersarle.

Gracias por dejar escribir a los novatos y un placer ser parte de la comunidad!.


----------



## brigante 88 (7 Ago 2019)

Tienes un mensaje privado 



QUOTE="valerossigp, post: 25455777, member: 160053"]
Buenos días señores!

Aprovecho para presentarme ya que soy nuevo en el foro. No se si este es el proceder para presentarse, nunca he sido miembro de un foro por lo que os pediría paciencia si no es correcto presentarse por aquí.... Si os puedo prometer que me adaptaré rápido!

No se si alguien estaría interesado en comprar filarmónicas de viena de plata 2018. Las compré a empresa especialilzada de este sector en Noviembre de 2018. Me querría deshacer de 1.000 unidades a spot +0,50€/moneda. Entiendo tambien que soy nuevo y que son temas delicados, pero tengo factura de compra y no tengo problema en que el interesado las chequee físicamente. Estoy por la zona de Madrid, por si a alguien pudiera intersarle.

Gracias por dejar escribir a los novatos y un placer ser parte de la comunidad!.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## cav (7 Ago 2019)

cav dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Vendo lingote de oro de 1 onza (Heraeus) y moneda Krugerrand de oro de 1 onza a precio spot menos 2% cada uno de ellos. Si se quieren fotos, las mando por privado.
> 
> ...



Ya sólo vendería el lingote, pues tengo comprometida la moneda a alguien del foro. 
Un saludo.


----------



## cav (8 Ago 2019)

cav dijo:


> Ya sólo vendería el lingote, pues tengo comprometida la moneda a alguien del foro.
> Un saludo.



Moneda vendida, ya solo dispongo del lingote de 1onza para vender.


----------



## Baalbek (8 Ago 2019)

Se venden monedas de plata de contenido total de 950grs de contenido en plata). Monedas de plata de 10 Shilling Austria.
Precio de 500e.

Lote de 75 monedas de 10 Schilling Austria + 5 monedas de 100 pesos méxico + 10 unidades de 100 ptas plata: 338e con envío certificado incluído.

(Monedas variadas con contenido en plata pura de 612grs)

*Se añade a cada uno de los dos lotes, 10-20 duros de plata variados a 12,90e la unidad!*


----------



## S.dev (8 Ago 2019)

Hola a todos!

@*valerossigp tienes un mp*

Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de inversión de 1oz de plata en tubos. Al menos 150 uds o más. Solo trato en persona.

Si no me tengo que desplazar si que compro menos de 150.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Ago 2019)

Tengo muchas medallas de plata a precio de spot en estos momentos, medallas de plata de ley 925, diversos motivos.

Tambien tengo una fuente de plata en plata 925 tendria que pesarla pero pesa sobre el kg creo, plata de ley 925.

Solo trato en persona en Granada, si alguien que me haya comprado anteriormente quiere si puedo seguir vendiendole aunque no sea en persona.


----------



## ppest070 (9 Ago 2019)

ppest070 dijo:


> Hola, un amigo tiene estas monedas y no sabe muy bien lo que tiene.
> 
> Obviamente yo tampoco lo sé porque no me dedico al coleccionismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ppest070 (9 Ago 2019)

Hola amig@s, tengo onzas Britannia 2016 a la venta en Valencia.

Quien esté interesado enviar MP.

Saludos


----------



## ppest070 (9 Ago 2019)

Onzas de oro Filarmónica a 1300 € la unidad.

Unidades limitadas.

Trato en mano.

Enviar MP.

Saludos


----------



## walkerheras (9 Ago 2019)

Trato en mano donde? gracias


----------



## Pintxen (10 Ago 2019)

walkerheras dijo:


> Trato en mano donde? gracias



Walkerheras tiene razón. Concretar donde sería el trato en mano facilitaría mucho las cosas.
Yo si veo "trato en mano" paso del anuncio, pero si leo "trato en mano en mi misma zona" se me van los ojos!!!


----------



## KaraKono (10 Ago 2019)

Buenas tardes a todos,

Quisiera presentarme ante todos. Soy Karakono.
Dede hace ya bastante tiempo que soy asiduo lector de este hilo. Al que debo agradecer todo lo aprendido respecto a los Mp's. Mi no participación activa en él, responde a que soy un neófito, que se limita a leer y aprender. Poco puedo aportar, más de los que ya hacen todos los expertos aquí congregados.

Por otro lado, tambien quisiera informar que me interesaría comerciar con algunas onzas de Au a nivel personal y en las proximidades de Barcelona.

Interesados, por favor mediante MP.

Sin otro particular, aprovecho para enviarles un cordial saludo!!!!!


----------



## cav (12 Ago 2019)

cav dijo:


> Moneda vendida, ya solo dispongo del lingote de 1onza para vender.



Dejo el lingote por 1300 euros. Trato en mano en Sevilla o provincia.


----------



## galan1987 (14 Ago 2019)

Buenos dias ofrezco para su venta 3 soberanos y una de 10 dólares de oro
Precio a spot
Trato en mano en Málaga o cercanías
Tambien por correo gastos por cuenta del comprador


----------



## cav (15 Ago 2019)

cav dijo:


> Dejo el lingote por 1300 euros. Trato en mano en Sevilla o provincia.



Por las últimas subidas, dejo el lingote de 1 onza a 1330€.


----------



## bondiappcc (19 Ago 2019)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Disponible:
> *ORO*
> -10 Pesos Cubanos año 1916 (16,718g - ley 900)-------- 665€
> 
> ...



¿Trato en mano a dónde?


----------



## Pintxen (19 Ago 2019)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Disponible:
> *ORO*
> -10 Pesos Cubanos año 1916 (16,718g - ley 900)-------- 665€
> 
> ...



Si vienes a donde vivo yo te la compro, trato en mano!!!


----------



## brigante 88 (19 Ago 2019)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Trato en mano a dónde?




En este caso no he puesto ninguna localidad por varias posibilidades de zona norte...
De todas formas quien este interesado, que me cite por "Privado" y le puedo indicar.
Gracias.


----------



## Bananino (21 Ago 2019)

¿Alguien que venda 20 francos de oro en Barcelona? enviar MP


----------



## Dr Strangelove (22 Ago 2019)

¿Alguien que quiera vender oro en zona de Valencia? MP gracias


----------



## DraghiEmpire (22 Ago 2019)

Vendo 16 monedas de plata Kanguro de 1 oz del 2018. 285 euros (17.8 la unidad). Incluyo el tubo original.
Preferiblemente en mano en Madrid, aunque puedo hacer envíos.
VENDIDO


----------



## bondiappcc (24 Ago 2019)

Es buena idea decir a dónde es el trato en mano (el interés por la pieza puede aumentar si sabes que es en tu ciudad).


----------



## Atanor (26 Ago 2019)

Compro 50 onzas de plata (Maple, Libertad, American Eagle o Filarmónicas)

- Trato en mano en Asturias


----------



## cav (26 Ago 2019)

cav dijo:


> Moneda vendida, ya solo dispongo del lingote de 1onza para vender.



Con la posibilidad de hacer el trato en mano en Málaga en los días 28 al 30


----------



## inver999 (27 Ago 2019)

Vendo: (Monedas de oro compradas en Kitco)

20 dollars USA Head - Double Eagle 1898 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1375€

 
10 Pesos Mexico 1959 8,33gr Pureza 0.900 348€
 
10 Rublos Zar Nicolas II Rusia 1900 8,6gr Pureza 0.900 393€
 
20 Dolares USA Head - Double Eagle 1894 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1375€

 
20 Dolares Liberty St. Gaudens 1924 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1392€


5 Rublos Zar Nicolas II Rusia 1899 4,3gr Pureza 0.900 206€
 
20 Coronas Dinamarca Christian X 1914 8,96gr Pureza 0.900 398€
 
10 Coronas Dinamarca MS 65 Frederick VIII 1909 4,48gr Pureza 0.900 216€


----------



## inver999 (27 Ago 2019)

4 Ducados Austria 1915 13,97gr 40mm Pureza 0.986 638€
 
Monedas de Platino:

Koala 1/4 oz Platino 1992 7,78gr Pureza 0.999 280€
 
Britannia 1/4oz Platino 25 Pounds 2007 PF64 ULTRA CAMEO 320€
 
Eagle Liberty USA 2004 1/4oz Platino MS69 320€


----------



## galan1987 (27 Ago 2019)

Buenos dias ofrezco para su venta 3 soberanos y una de 10 dólares de oro
Precio soberanos 335 euros unidad
10 dólares 690 euros
Trato en mano en Málaga o cercanías
O mando por correo certificado
Ver archivo adjunto 139539
Ver archivo adjunto 139540
Ver archivo adjunto 139541
Ver archivo adjunto 139542

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dr Strangelove (27 Ago 2019)

inver999 dijo:


> Vendo: (Monedas de oro compradas en Kitco)
> 
> 20 dollars USA Head - Double Eagle 1898 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1375€
> 
> ...



¿En que ciudad o zona?


----------



## nicklessss (27 Ago 2019)

En venta las siguientes colecciones y piezas:

Set completo Lunar I 1oz (se incluye caja para la colección) 950€
Set completo Lunar II 2oz (se incluye caja para la colección) 1100€
Set completo Lunar II 5oz (se incluye caja para la colección) 2700€
Moneda plata Lunar II 2010 Tigre 1 Kilo en cápsula original 625€

Envío fotos por privado.


----------



## Pelopo (28 Ago 2019)

Buenas a todos !! RESERVADAS
Disponibles monedas de 100 pesetas 1966 de franco de plata
Posibilidad de envio
Trato en mano en sevilla o en cieza ( murcia)
Spot en el momento de la venta


----------



## L'omertá (28 Ago 2019)

Vendo 203 gramos de oro 24k a precio de Spot en el momento de la venta. Con factura y certificados. Detalles por MP. En mano en CyL o Madrid. Posibilidad de envío.


----------



## Haz in to (28 Ago 2019)

Hola a todos, busco plata y oro, monedas o lingotes, trato en mano por Avila Madrid o alrededores, un saludo


----------



## Baalbek (29 Ago 2019)

Muy buenas,
Se venden a spot -1% monedas de 100 ptas plata, o a spot -2% para más de 30 unidades.

Trato posible en mano en Madrid o por envío certificado también,

Saludos!


----------



## ppest070 (30 Ago 2019)

Onzas de oro Filarmónica a 1350 € la unidad.

Unidades limitadas.

Última unidad en venta.

Trato en mano.

Enviar MP.

Saludos


----------



## bondiappcc (30 Ago 2019)

ppest070 dijo:


> Onzas de oro Filarmónica a 1350 € la unidad.
> 
> Unidades limitadas.
> 
> ...



¿Trato en mano a dónde? Que no somos adivinos


----------



## ppest070 (30 Ago 2019)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Trato en mano a dónde? Que no somos adivinos



Jejejeje, tienes razón, lo puse en el anterior mensaje y en éste lo olvidé.
Valencia.

Saludos


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Sep 2019)

Oferta especial vuelta al cole

Monedas de 12 Euros del banco de España (Karlillos) a 12,35. El mejor precio del Hilo Bid-Ask.

Mínimo 80 otras cantidades inferiores precio a negociar

BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Sep 2019)

Me interesaria comprar plata en granalla. plata 999

tambien puedo cambiarla por plata 925.


----------



## Higadillas (3 Sep 2019)

Buenas tardes.

Estaría interesado en comprar moneda de un cuarto de oz de au, preferiblemente eagle, mexicana, kruger o maple.

Saludos


----------



## bondiappcc (3 Sep 2019)

¡Hay que ver cómo se ha animado esta sección!


----------



## Baalbek (3 Sep 2019)

Se vende lote de 960grs de plata fina en monedas de 10 schilling Austria a 0.526e el gramo. Es decir, a 505e.
Trato en mano en Madrid / La Rioja


----------



## El Gato de Oro (4 Sep 2019)

Vendo moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos (37,50 gramos) por 1550 €, bastante por debajo del spot porque me urge vender. Entrega en mano en Vizcaya o en Cantabria. La oferta durará 5 días, después de lo cual la subiré el precio si sigue subiendo el precio del oro. Contactar por privado.


----------



## galan1987 (4 Sep 2019)

Buenos dias 
ofrezco para su venta: 3 soberanos y 10 dólares de oro
Precio a spot
Trato en mano en Málaga o cercanías
Tambien por correo gastos por cuenta del comprador


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (4 Sep 2019)

Moneda conmemorativa México 68 - peso 35 gr de oro 917 (32.095 gr.) Numismática Ibérica con estuche. Precio spot. Intercambio en mano Oviedo y cercanías.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Sep 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo vendo estas 19 oz. de plata por si te interesan, todas es cápsula menos 4 (no caben en cápsulas normales).
> 
> 380€ envío incluido.



Ha habido fuerte subida este último mes, mantengo precio del lote a quien interese. 380€ envío incluido.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Sep 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ha habido fuerte subida este último mes, mantengo precio del lote a quien interese. 380€ envío incluido.



Pongo fotos, que no se han adjuntado en el anterior mensaje.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Sep 2019)

Krugerrand 1/2 oz oro, 700€ envío incluido.


----------



## cav (5 Sep 2019)

cav dijo:


> Con la posibilidad de hacer el trato en mano en Málaga en los días 28 al 30



Vendido


----------



## casaire (5 Sep 2019)

Vendo lingotes de oro 999.9 en su blister original y número de certificado..........De diferentes gramos cada uno, en total son 100 gramos divididos en varios pesos, precio 43 euros/ gramo. Trato en mano en Valéncia. Contactar por privado. Un saludo.


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Sep 2019)

Buenas noches busco la serie aves de presa 1oz plata por privado Gracias 


Namasté


----------



## conde84 (7 Sep 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches busco la serie aves de presa 1oz plata por privado Gracias
> 
> 
> Namasté



Tienes mp


----------



## apeche2000 (7 Sep 2019)

Oferta fin de semana: Karlillos de 12 Euros a 12,15 Euros, el mejor precio del hilo BID-ASK

BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV)


----------



## Aceituno (8 Sep 2019)

*VENDIDAS *(fuera del foro)


Vendo estas 2 monedas de 12 euros de plata:

-Año 2002 - presidencia de la UE
-Año 2004 - Felipe y Letizia

Las imágenes se han descolocado, la correspondencia es la que pongo arriba.

Precio 24 euros (Zona Ciudad Real). Se pueden enviar por 4€ (certificado).


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Sep 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Krugerrand 1/2 oz oro, 700€ envío incluido.



te mande privi pero no respondes


----------



## casaire (9 Sep 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Vendo lingotes de oro 999.9 en su blister original y número de certificado..........De diferentes gramos cada uno, en total son 100 gramos divididos en varios pesos, precio 43 euros/ gramo. Trato en mano en Valéncia. Contactar por privado. Un saludo.




VENDIDOS 50 GRAMOS. QUEDAN 50 .HAGO ENVÍOS TAMBIÉN.


----------



## David Finanzas (10 Sep 2019)

calopez dijo:


> Venimos de Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (III)



escelente


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (10 Sep 2019)

zerepe dijo:


> Moneda conmemorativa México 68 - peso 35 gr de oro 917 (32.095 gr.) Numismática Ibérica con estuche. Precio spot. Intercambio en mano Oviedo y cercanías.



Vendido


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Sep 2019)

Tengo plata 925 a precio de spot, trato en mano en Granada, hay variedad, si alguien esta interesado que mande privado.

Tambien podria tener algo de oro en monedas si alguien esta interesado a precio de spot, solo trato en mano en granada capital.


----------



## inver999 (11 Sep 2019)

Vendo: (Monedas de oro compradas en Kitco)

20 dollars USA Head - Double Eagle 1898 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1375€

 
10 Pesos Mexico 1959 8,33gr Pureza 0.900 348€
 
10 Rublos Zar Nicolas II Rusia 1900 8,6gr Pureza 0.900 393€
 
20 Dolares USA Head - Double Eagle 1894 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1375€

 
20 Dolares Liberty St. Gaudens 1924 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1392€


5 Rublos Zar Nicolas II Rusia 1899 4,3gr Pureza 0.900 206€
 
20 Coronas Dinamarca Christian X 1914 8,96gr Pureza 0.900 398€
 
10 Coronas Dinamarca MS 65 Frederick VIII 1909 4,48gr Pureza 0.900 216€


----------



## inver999 (11 Sep 2019)

4 Ducados Austria 1915 13,97gr 40mm Pureza 0.986 638€ Vendido
 
Monedas de Platino:

Koala 1/4 oz Platino 1992 7,78gr Pureza 0.999 280€ *238€*
 
Britannia 1/4oz Platino 25 Pounds 2007 PF64 ULTRA CAMEO 320€ *248€*
 
Eagle Liberty USA 2004 1/4oz Platino MS69 320€ *248€*


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (11 Sep 2019)

Hola.
Os traigo 9 monedas de 1/10 de onza Panda de 1997. Entrega en mano, en Vigo. Precio 1700





saludos


----------



## shark91 (12 Sep 2019)

anbal dijo:


> *compro*
> 
> Compraria monedas o quizas lingotes, por la zona de Navalmoral de la Mata.



Hola
A que precio comprarías las monedas de oro? Que tipo buscas?


----------



## Sony Crockett (12 Sep 2019)

inver999 dijo:


> Vendo: (Monedas de oro compradas en Kitco)
> 
> 20 dollars USA Head - Double Eagle 1898 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1375€
> 
> ...



Buenos días ,en que zona está?


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (14 Sep 2019)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes OZ de plata, todo encapsulado. En Madrid o envio por correo certificado

Australian Wedge Tailed 2018 - 25€ (2)
Tokelau 2017 Kapoa Barracuda, 1 oz Plata - 22€ (1)
China Panda 2018 30gr - 22.50€ (4)
Niue Dragon doble 2018 - 20€ (1)
Australian Koala 2018 - 20.50€ (2)
Australian 2018 “Dragon” (Perth Mint) - 20€ (1)
Niue Buho 2018 - 20€ (2)
Australian Stock Horse 2017 con certificado - 36 (2)


----------



## silverados (15 Sep 2019)

Buenas a todos, tengo algunas monedas para vender, pero hasta ahora solo había comprado y nunca vendido. Alguien me puede explicar a parte de trato en mano que otras opciones hay para vender que sean seguras? eBay, WALAPOP,etc? Cuando haceis una compra venta entre fororeros a distancia como lo hacéis? 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Aceituno (16 Sep 2019)

silverados dijo:


> Buenas a todos, tengo algunas monedas para vender, pero hasta ahora solo había comprado y nunca vendido. Alguien me puede explicar a parte de trato en mano que otras opciones hay para vender que sean seguras? eBay, WALAPOP,etc? Cuando haceis una compra venta entre fororeros a distancia como lo hacéis?
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



Hola compañero, anúncialas por aquí y pon la zona por la que estás (si así lo quieres por supuesto).


----------



## silverados (17 Sep 2019)

Aceituno dijo:


> Hola compañero, anúncialas por aquí y pon la zona por la que estás (si así lo quieres por supuesto).



Ahí va la lista:

Monedas de 1oz

-Rectangular Dragon 2018 -Perth Mint, Maple Leaf, Buho Niue,Filarmónicas, Canguros 2016-2018, Britannia, American Eagle, Arca de Noé: 19€

OTRAS:
-Kangaroo nugget 2015 1 OZ ORO : 1.375€
-Koala 1 Kilo Plata 2015 : 600€
-Koala 10 OZ Plata 015 : 190€
-Kookaburra 10 OZ Plata 2015 : 190€
-The Queen Beast unicorn 2OZ Plata: 40€
-Lunar II Hund 2018 ORO - 1/10 OZ : 150€

VENDIDO. 

Zona Suroeste

Saludos.


----------



## Donmera (17 Sep 2019)

Buenas tardes,

Tengo en venta un lingote de 1kg de plata a precio de cotización actual en bolsa.

​También me interesa comprar oro a precio de cotización de bolsa de londres, maximo 1/2 oz. Ya sea en monedas o lingotes pequeños.

Por la zona de Barcelona. 

Gracias un saludo!


----------



## apeche2000 (17 Sep 2019)

Karlillos de 12 Euros a 12,15 ofrecidos de nuevo en el hilo BID/ASK. 

BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV)


----------



## Toniceman (17 Sep 2019)

Buenas noches, a la venta un soberano 2016, s/c, comprado en Andorrano. Precio Spot. *VENDIDO*

Trato en mano zona Valencia.


----------



## olestalkyn (18 Sep 2019)

*VENDO*

- 6 x 100 Rublos CCCP proof oro JJOO Moscú 1980 - 17,28 g oro Au .900 - 15,55 g 1/2 onza oro fino .999 - *710 €/moneda*. Juego completo; también monedas sueltas No disponibles

- 6 x 150 rublos platino CCCP JJOO Moscú 1980 - 15,55 g platino pt .999 - 1/2 onza platino - *540 €/moneda*. Juego completo; también monedas sueltas Alguna disponible

2 x 10 rublos oro RSFSR Chervonetz 1976 8,6 g oro Au .900 - 7,74 g oro Au fino .999 SC (sin circular) *430 €/moneda Alguna disponible*

Valoración intercambios entre foreros (mitad de página)

*Fotos por privado/telegram. Todas las monedas SC / perfectas. Entrega en mano en Madrid.*


----------



## inver999 (18 Sep 2019)

Rebajo precios:
Vendo: (Monedas de oro compradas en Kitco)

20 dollars USA Head - Double Eagle 1898 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1375€ *1360€*


10 Pesos Mexico 1959 8,33gr Pureza 0.900 348€ Vendido
 
10 Rublos Zar Nicolas II Rusia 1900 8,6gr Pureza 0.900 393€ Vendido
 
20 Dolares USA Head - Double Eagle 1894 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1375€ *1360€*


20 Dolares Liberty St. Gaudens 1924 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1392€ *1360€*


5 Rublos Zar Nicolas II Rusia 1899 4,3gr Pureza 0.900 206€ Vendido
 
20 Coronas Dinamarca Christian X 1914 8,96gr Pureza 0.900 398€ Vendido
 
10 Coronas Dinamarca MS 65 Frederick VIII 1909 4,48gr Pureza 0.900 216€ Vendido


----------



## inver999 (18 Sep 2019)

Rebajo Precios:

4 Ducados Austria 1915 13,97gr 40mm Pureza 0.986 638€ Vendido
 
Monedas de Platino:

Koala 1/4 oz Platino 1992 7,78gr Pureza 0.999 280€ *238€*
 
Britannia 1/4oz Platino 25 Pounds 2007 PF64 ULTRA CAMEO 320€ *248€*
 
Eagle Liberty USA 2004 1/4oz Platino MS69 320€ *248€*


----------



## apeche2000 (18 Sep 2019)

En Venta, serie Lunar de Australia completa de 1 onza, Lunar I completa y Lunar II hasta 2019 incluida, en capsulas originales:

Precio 1490 Euros


----------



## silverados (19 Sep 2019)

silverados dijo:


> Ahí va la lista:
> 
> Monedas de 1oz
> 
> ...



Bajo precios.


----------



## Scouser (21 Sep 2019)

*Se venden estas monedas de 1oz *
Libertad 1991 - 18€ (muy rayada)
Libertad 2013 - 21€ (muy bien - x8 disponibles)
Libertad 2015 - 21€ (muy bien - x15 disponibles)
Lunar II Tigre - 42€ (Excelente)
Lunar II Buey - 33€ (Excelente)
Lunar II Perro - 22€ (x5 aún en el rollo)
Lunar II Cerdo - 21,50€ (x5 aún en el rollo)
Eagle 2000 - 20€ (bien)
Panda 2011 - 27€ (x8)
Britannia 2016 - 19€ (manchita en la mejilla)

*Se venden estas monedas de 2oz encapsuladas:*
Libertad 2017 - 44€ (x5)
Libertad 2018 - 43€ (x2)

Fotos por WhatsApp. En mano cerca de Valladolid. Si son muchas, voy hasta Palencia (con P)


----------



## Mrbcn (21 Sep 2019)

Scouser dijo:


> *Se venden estas monedas de 1oz *
> Libertad 1984 - 20€ (bien)
> Libertad 1991 - 19€ (muy rayada)
> Libertad 1992 - 20€ (bien)
> ...



De donde eres?


----------



## Donmera (21 Sep 2019)

Donmera dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Tengo en venta un lingote de 1kg de plata a precio de cotización actual en bolsa.
> Ver archivo adjunto 155293
> ...



*VENDIDO*


----------



## NicoTesla (21 Sep 2019)

Hola:

Busco onza de plata del Elefante de Somalia de 2018.

Preferiblemente zona de Valencia o alrededores.

Saludos


----------



## casaire (21 Sep 2019)

casaire dijo:


> VENDIDOS 50 GRAMOS. QUEDAN 50 .HAGO ENVÍOS TAMBIÉN.




QUEDAN LOS 50 GRAMOS EN VARIOS LINGOTES A PRECIO POR DEBAJO DE SPOT.......43 EUROS GRAMO.EN MANO EN VALENCIA O ENVÍOS PREVIO PAGO.


----------



## kragh (22 Sep 2019)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Busco onza de plata del Elefante de Somalia de 2018.
> 
> ...



Somalia Elefant Silber | Preise vergleichen auf GOLD.DE

Envio directo de Alemania a la puerta de tu casa o dónde quieta jeje!


----------



## Pintxen (22 Sep 2019)

Minerales National Geographic 2019
En este coleccionable de National Geografic de minerales la primera entrega por un euro ofrecen oro en un frasco lleno de agua. Supongo que las laminillas que hay en el tarro son tan finas que pesarán miligramos, si no todos a asaltar los kioscos del barrio!!!


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (22 Sep 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Minerales National Geographic 2019
> En este coleccionable de National Geografic de minerales la primera entrega por un euro ofrecen oro en un frasco lleno de agua. Supongo que las laminillas que hay en el tarro son tan finas que pesarán miligramos, si no todos a asaltar los kioscos del barrio!!!



Es papel ultra fino tipo pan de oro que casi "flota" en el líquido. No pone el peso pero no creo que llegue ni a 10mg.

Tengo el de la tirada de hace tres años creo.

Lo compré por curiosidad y por la gracia del botecillo.


----------



## ppest070 (22 Sep 2019)

ppest070 dijo:


> Onzas de oro Filarmónica a 1350 € la unidad.
> 
> Unidades limitadas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toniceman (22 Sep 2019)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Busco onza de plata del Elefante de Somalia de 2018.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes, no se si te interesa, yo tengo una del 2016.
Un saludo.


----------



## Goldman (22 Sep 2019)

Busco duros de plata en Valencia. No importa conservación.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Sep 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Es papel ultra fino tipo pan de oro que casi "flota" en el líquido. No pone el peso pero no creo que llegue ni a 10mg.
> 
> Tengo el de la tirada de hace tres años creo.
> 
> Lo compré por curiosidad y por la gracia del botecillo.




Yo lo compre y lo fundi por hacer la gracia y ver que pasaba.

No quedo nada..........practicamente se evaporo....... luego el minimo resto que quedo lo fundi con un gramo de plata por que no se perdiera del todo........ no se donde tengo el gramo de plata....... por algun sitio estara........



Si alguien quiere plata o oro a spot en granada que avise por privado, tengo monedas de oro y plata 925.


----------



## casaire (23 Sep 2019)

casaire dijo:


> QUEDAN LOS 50 GRAMOS EN VARIOS LINGOTES A PRECIO POR DEBAJO DE SPOT.......43 EUROS GRAMO.EN MANO EN VALENCIA O ENVÍOS PREVIO PAGO.




RESERVADOS.


----------



## inver999 (23 Sep 2019)

Rebajo precios:
Vendo: (Monedas de oro compradas en Kitco)

20 dollars USA Head - Double Eagle 1898 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1375€ *1352€*


20 Dolares USA Head - Double Eagle 1894 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1375€ *1352€*


20 Dolares Liberty St. Gaudens 1924 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 1392€ *1352€*


Monedas de Platino:

Koala 1/4 oz Platino 1992 7,78gr Pureza 0.999 280€ *226€*
 
Britannia 1/4oz Platino 25 Pounds 2007 PF64 ULTRA CAMEO 320€ *232€*
 
Eagle Liberty USA 2004 1/4oz Platino MS69 320€ *232€*
 

*Si alguien desea comprar todas las monedas las dejaría a peso de spot(tambien las de platino), y yo me haría cargo del envío asegurado (Entre 15 y 20€).*


----------



## brigante 88 (24 Sep 2019)

-Vendo 50 duros de plata, (Alfonso XII, Alfonso XIII y Amadeo)

Precio 12,9€ unidad

-Onzas Filarmonicas 2012 (Tubo de 20oz.) 380€

-Onzas Silver Eagle 2018 (tubo de 20oz) 390€ Vendidas


----------



## silverados (24 Sep 2019)

silverados dijo:


> Ahí va la lista:
> 
> Monedas de 1oz
> 
> ...




VENDIDO.


----------



## casaire (24 Sep 2019)

casaire dijo:


> RESERVADOS.





silverados dijo:


> VENDIDO.



VENDIDOS


----------



## inver999 (24 Sep 2019)

Tengo 3 monedas de 1/4 de oz de platino, si compras las 3 podría dartelas a spot. Dos de ellas son certificadas por el ngc estadounidense.


----------



## conde84 (25 Sep 2019)

-Coleccion ''Encuentro entre dos mundos'' 1ª Serie Iberoamericana 1992
En su expositor de madera y metacrilato original,no lleva certificados ni carton exterior.

14 monedas de 27 g plata 925 cada una (350 gramos de plata 999)

Precio:230 euros

-Canguro australia 2004 1 oz .999 - 36 €

-Canguro in outback 2012,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 49 euros
-Canguro in outback 2013,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 49 euros
-Canguro in outback 2014,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 49 euros

-Canguro at sunset 2010 1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 49 euros

-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2015 ''Agro.jr'' (en blister) - 29 €
-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2016 ''Monty'' (en blister) - 29 €

-Australian koala 2009 - 24 €
-Australian koala 2012 - 23 €
-Australian koala 2014 - 22€
-Australian koala 2015 - 22 €
-Australian koala 2016 - 22 €


-Australian Stock Horse 2016 (con certificado) - 31 €


-Canada 2011 Lobo - 26 €
-Canada 2011 Oso - 22 €
-Canada 2012 Puma - 22 €
-Canada 2012 Alce - 21 € (mancha leche en cara reina)
-Canada 2013 Antilope - 22 €
-Canada 2013 Bisonte - 22 €


- Australia Lunar I 2004 ''mono'' - 45 €


-Somalia The African Monkey 1999 - 34 €

-Fiji Iguana 2015 en su blister certi-look - 24 €


-Panda 2014 - 25 €
-Panda 2015 - 23 €
-Panda 2016 - 22 €


-American Eagle 2001 Proof (con estuche y certificado) 40 €

-Britannia 1998 - 22 € (alguna pequeña mancha de leche)
-Britannia 2008 - 29 €

-Britannia 2013 proof (diseño exclusivo para proof) con certificado, estuche y carton originales - 64 €
-Britannia 2015 proof (diseño exclusivo para proof) con certificado, estuche y carton originales - 64 €

- Lunar Gran Bretaña 2016 year of the monkey - 22 €


-3 Rublos Rusia 1993 ''Ballet'' 34,8 g plata 900 proof - 26 €


Todas monedas vienen encapsuladas.
Los precios son finales, por favor abstenerse de regateos.

Gastos de envio segun tarifas de correos


Cualquier duda o peticion de fotos por mensaje privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## skipyy (26 Sep 2019)

Vendo las siguientes monedas de oro:

25 pesetas alfonso XII 18-81 315 euros

200 euros oro boda Felipe y Leticia, 13,5 gr. Oro 999, en cápsula, estuche y certificado
580 euros envío incluido. *Vendida*

Mando más fotos a los interesados

Posibilidad de trato en mano en Málaga, o hago envíos


----------



## casaire (26 Sep 2019)

Goldman dijo:


> Busco duros de plata en Valencia. No importa conservación.



Tengo duros para vender y soy de Valencia . Un saludo.


----------



## casaire (27 Sep 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Tengo duros para vender y soy de Valencia . Un saludo.





casaire dijo:


> Tengo duros para vender y soy de Valencia . Un saludo.


----------



## casaire (27 Sep 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 159886
> Ver archivo adjunto 159887



Como te he explicado están pulidos para realzar el brillo . Quedan bonitos y su valor es por la plata que contienen. Hay 40 duros 1 kilo de plata .


----------



## Baalbek (28 Sep 2019)

Muy buenas, 

Se vende lote conjunto de 20 duros de plata algunos con estrella visible a 13,20e y lote de contenido en plata de 201.6 grs de monedas de plata de Austria 10 Schilling a 105e, precio del lote en conjunto con envío certificado incluído: 370e 

También trato en mano.


----------



## casaire (28 Sep 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Como te he explicado están pulidos para realzar el brillo . Quedan bonitos y su valor es por la plata que contienen. Hay 40 duros 1 kilo de plata .



Los vendo a precio spot de la plata en mano en València. Se podrían negociar unos euros pero poco. Un saludo.


----------



## damnit (29 Sep 2019)

Igual es pronto, pero en diciembre voy a españa y estoy interesado en comprar oro por la zona de Madrid. A ser posible en lingotes de 50 o 100 gramos, pero también monedas por supuesto. 

según la fecha se acerque ya postearé si no encuentro nada decente, pero prefiero comprárselo a foreros


----------



## Forcopula (30 Sep 2019)

Busco entre 1/2 onza de platino y 3/4 de onza, en formato moneda y precio cercano a spot. Zona de Madrid.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (30 Sep 2019)

*¡VENDIDAS!*

Vendo 15 monedas de 1oz de plata. En la foto falta un kookaburra del 2018. Están impolutas en su cápsula.

Debido a que siempre ando viajando por trabajo, envío las monedas gratis, 270€. Si se quiere contra reembolso +20€ que es lo que quitan.


----------



## Erzam (30 Sep 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Vendo 15 monedas de 1oz de plata. En la foto falta un kookaburra del 2018. Están impolutas en su cápsula.
> 
> Debido a que siempre ando viajando por trabajo, envío las monedas gratis, 270€. Si se quiere contra reembolso +20€ que es lo que quitan.



Buenas tardes, compañero.
Te he enviado conversación. No se si es la forma correcta de ponerme en contacto contigo de forma privada. Si no lo es, ruego me contactes. Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## skipyy (30 Sep 2019)

Buenas

Vendo 16 monedas de 1 onza Buho de Atenas, las envío con el tubo
290 euros envío incluido


----------



## casaire (1 Oct 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Los vendo a precio spot de la plata en mano en València. Se podrían negociar unos euros pero poco. Un saludo.



500 euros el kilo de plata..En mano en València.Son 40 duros tipo bullion por que están pulidos y brillantes,parecen monedas de piratas,jejeje. . Un saludo.


----------



## Núm3r0 7 (3 Oct 2019)

Compro Krugerrand o Eagle, 1 Onza.
Valencia


----------



## Clinker (3 Oct 2019)

Buenas tardes compañeros del metal.
Vendo moneda belga de *50 ECU*, conmemorativa de los 30 años del Tratado de Roma, Año 1987.
De *oro, ley 900 milésimas*. Peso total 17,28gr, contenido en oro puro: 15,55gr (*1/2 oz*)
Sin circular. Precio: *670€*
Preferiblemente entrega en mano en *Madrid*.




Datos del catalogo World Coins:


----------



## asiqué (5 Oct 2019)

hola, alguien que venda plata 999 en mano zona Bilbao o vizcaya o cantabria occidental? puedo desplazarme. Me interesa monedas 1oz o lingotes pequeños, igual oro 999.9 en piezas 1gr o 2 gr tambien

gracias


----------



## ppest070 (9 Oct 2019)

Todas las onzas de oro VENDIDAS.

Muchas gracias a los compradores.

Saludos


----------



## ardidas_esp (9 Oct 2019)

Vendo 3 monedas de 12 euros de plata 2 de 2002 ( presidencia de la unión europea ) y una de 2010 por 40 euros preferible entrega en mano en León


----------



## casaire (11 Oct 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Total 1 kilo de plata fina. Duros pulidos en maquina para que queden tipo "bullion". Precio negociable, muy negociable. Trato en mano en Valencia.Por debajo de spot de la plata. 40 duros.



Precio de saldo 400 euros 900 gramos de plata fina en 40 duros . Mirar las fotos en mis mensajes anteriores. Trato en mano en Valencia . Ahorra euros. Mandar privado.


----------



## casaire (14 Oct 2019)

Precio de saldo 400 euros 900 gramos de plata fina en 40 duros . Trato en mano en Valencia .

vendidos


----------



## skipyy (15 Oct 2019)

Buenas


Vendo un tubo de filarmónica de plata año 2009 (20 monedas de onza)

El precio 360 euros envío incluido, posibilidad de entrega en mano en Málaga
*Vendido *


----------



## apeche2000 (20 Oct 2019)

Sigo teniendo Karlillos de 12 euros de plata a 12,15.
El mejor precio del foro


----------



## Platerito (20 Oct 2019)

Hola 
Vendo Karlillos zona de Sevilla.
12.4 unidad


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Oct 2019)

si


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Oct 2019)

Año


----------



## Baalbek (23 Oct 2019)

Se vende pack de 45 monedas 100 ptas plata Franco a 359e. Envío certif incluído. O trato en mano en Madrid. Con 5 unidades incluídas SC, sin circular! (*Vendidas*. Preguntar para próxima disponibilidad).

*Kookaburra de 1kg en cápsula a 645e*

Saludos


----------



## Razkin (24 Oct 2019)

Buenas,
¿alguien interesado en monedas onza plata serie africa (antique finish. 1 oz. Ag 999)?
Vendo 15 monedas. Adjunto lista. Todas en su capsula original y con su certificado. 

Atenderé vuestros correos

Gorila 2014. Congo
Suricatas 2013. Congo
Cebras 2015. Congo
Búfalo 2015. Gabon
Jirafa 2016. Gabon
Loro 2016. Ghana
Flamenco 2016. Ghana
Rinocerontes 2015. Congo
León 2013. Gabon
Serpiente 2013. Gabon
Guepardos 2015. Gabon
Avestruz 2014. Gabon
Rinoceronte 2012. Congo
Gorila 2015. Ghana
Hipopótamos 2013. Congo


----------



## Razkin (24 Oct 2019)

supongo que para la persona interesada, bien porque las aprecia, porque ya tenga algunas, ... no será perder el tiempo. No las vendo a spot. Si a mejor precio del que se ven en internet. Dependerá de cuantas se quiera.


----------



## Higadillas (25 Oct 2019)

Buenos días,

Pongo a la venta moneda histórica de 8 reales columnarios de Carlos III ceca de Mexico











275,00 € envío incluido


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (28 Oct 2019)

Hola, en esta ocasión pongo en venta un lote de 200 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco, por 1600 euros en mano en Vigo.
Saludos.


----------



## skipyy (30 Oct 2019)

Buenas

Estoy interesado en comprar algún lingote de plata, también podría interesarme alguna moneda de kilo.


----------



## Higadillas (30 Oct 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Pongo a la venta moneda histórica de 8 reales columnarios de Carlos III ceca de Mexico
> 
> ...



Rebajada a 260,00 €

Saludos


----------



## largofondista (30 Oct 2019)

Karlillos de 12 Euros a 12,10 ofrecidos en el hilo BID/ASK

BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV)

-Onzas Filarmónicas 2013 (3 tubos de 20oz) 1050€

En mano en Guipuzcoa o Navarra.


----------



## CarlosPS (1 Nov 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Estoy interesado en comprar algún lingote de plata, también podría interesarme alguna moneda de kilo.


----------



## javigz (2 Nov 2019)

Alguien vende monedas o lingotes de alta pureza en Vigo o Santiago?

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## apeche2000 (2 Nov 2019)

*Superoferta fin de semana,* exclusivamente entrega en mano en Valencia mañana Domingo, se desplaza el comprador a recogerlas donde yo le indique

*KARLILLOS DE 12 EUROS SIN PREMIUM, a 12 EUROS, por riguroso orden de confirmación de reserva*

No se admiten peticiones concretas de años, pueden ser en tiras de 10 o fracciones de esas tiras.

*Pedido Mínimo 30 monedas*

Oferta muy limitada!!!!


----------



## Higadillas (3 Nov 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Pongo a la venta moneda histórica de 8 reales columnarios de Carlos III ceca de Mexico
> 
> ...



ÚLTIMO PRECIO: 245,00 € envío incluido. Aceptaría también cambio por oro. 

Se incluye factura de compra



Saludos


----------



## ciberobrero (4 Nov 2019)

Vendo Maple de *paladio *1 oz


----------



## Kid (4 Nov 2019)

Alamar92 dijo:


> Compro alfonsina en zona Barcelona, trato en mano.



¿Buscas año, calidad, o sólo quieres metal?

Salut.


----------



## AHOREITOR (4 Nov 2019)

Compro onzas de plata, Canguros, Maple, Kruger, Eagle.
Solo trato en mano en
Huelva, Cadiz, Sevilla...


----------



## Pelopo (6 Nov 2019)

Buenos dias!
Vendo monedas de 100 pesetas de 1966 de franco a spot del momento de la compra 
Trato en mano en sevilla o envio


----------



## Pipor (11 Nov 2019)

Buenos días.
Compra onzas de plata modernas; Maple, Eagle, etc
De 1 Oz o 10 Oz, a spot.
Solo en mano, zona Gipuzkoa y Navarra


----------



## brigante 88 (11 Nov 2019)

Pipor dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Compra onzas de plata modernas; Maple, Eagle, etc
> De 1 Oz o 10 Oz, a spot.
> Solo en mano, zona Gipuzkoa y Navarra



Joder!!!
El primer anuncio en el foro, y ya andas buscando onzas de plata a spot..... Venga!!!, los milagros en Lourdes


----------



## Kid (11 Nov 2019)

Pipor dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Compra onzas de plata modernas; Maple, Eagle, etc
> De 1 Oz o 10 Oz, a spot.
> Solo en mano, zona Gipuzkoa y Navarra



Y el IVA que pagó por ellas el que te las va a vender, que se lo coma él, ¿no?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2019)

Novato, novato... "Los Sueños, Sueños son..."

Saludos.


----------



## Scouser (12 Nov 2019)

Si logras comprar onzas a spot (15,20€), ya te las compro yo a spot más 1€ cada una; beneficio instantáneo!!!


----------



## miguelaneglesp (13 Nov 2019)

hola buenas tardes....alguien que venda oro o plata por la zona de murcia para entrega en mano??

un saludo


----------



## mk73 (14 Nov 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> A ver si me aclaro, vendes bullion puro y duro a 24€ la onza? Mucha suerte con esa venta, la vas a necesitar.



pues si las vende a ese precio , hay que darle la medalla de oro


----------



## Pintxen (16 Nov 2019)

No seáis malos con el chaval! A ver Pipor, lo que te quieren decir es que nadie en su sano juicio te va a vender bullion (monedas lingote), es decir, monedas de una onza de plata a precio de SPOT, ya que cuando las compró tuvo que pagar el spot + el I.V.A. + el margen de beneficio de la empresa que las vende.
Si quieres plata a spot te tienes que ir a duros o pakitos (monedas de 100 pts del dictador).
Es más, si alguien te vende pandas de plata a spot sal corriendo, ya que con total seguridad son falsas.

Una onza de Troya 999 fina plata búfalo USA moneda
Aquí en aliexpres tienes la onza a 11,88, "una onza de troya" dicen los artistas, tú. Compra un par de tubos y nos cuentas!!! Jur jur

En eldoradocoins tienes las más baratas con gastos de envío muy asequibles y son de total confianza.
Suerte.


----------



## conde84 (16 Nov 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues te equivocas, no es una onza... son 3.
> 
> El lote de 3 a 11,88 Eur.
> 
> ...



Igual no ha picado, sabía perfectamente lo que compraba para luego ya sabes.....


----------



## Pintxen (16 Nov 2019)

Tienes razón, son tres. Es que ni lo he leído en su totalidad...


----------



## necho (20 Nov 2019)

- *Novedades*:

Niue 2019 Disney - Mickey Mouse "Navidad"  Desde = *23,79* EUR 
Tirada de sólo 15.000 unidades! 



*** *Pinchar aquí para ver un listado de todas las monedas de 1 oz ordenadas de menor a mayor precio*

*Gastos de envío módicos*. Desde *6,90 EUR* (hasta 11 oz).
*Oferta!* Sólo *12,90 EUR* de gastos de envío (hasta 400 oz) para bullion en tubo. Contactarnos una vez hecha la compra y se aplica el descuento.

Mi antigüedad como usuario y ventas satisfactorias tanto en mano como por correo postal a otros foreros avalan mi fiabilidad. 
Si os pasáis por el hilo "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo antiguo)" o "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo nuevo)" podréis ver mis referencias.


----------



## alvono (22 Nov 2019)

Vendo *monedas Krugerrand de oro de 1oz a precio spot*, solo *trato en mano en Valencia* y con foreros que tengan un mínimo de historial (abstenerse de contactar recién registrados). Más información y contacto por *mensaje privado*.


----------



## Baalbek (23 Nov 2019)

Se vende pack de 30 monedas 100 ptas plata Franco a 7,80e la unidad. Envío certif sólo+ 3e. O trato en mano en Madrid. Con 5 unidades incluídas SC, sin circular!.

*Kookaburra 1996 de 1kg en cápsula a 645e, /Rebajada hasta el 29 de noviembre a 625e. *

Pack de 2 Britannias 2011 en perfecto estado* en Blister original a 49e.*


----------



## brigante 88 (24 Nov 2019)

Discúlpenme... Y gracias Estupeharto


----------



## Wolfpack (24 Nov 2019)

Hola,

Hace años compré un Krugerrand de una onza ¿Es buen momento para venderla? ¿Qué tienda de Barcelona me recomendaríais?

Gracias


----------



## PLACOINS (24 Nov 2019)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Hace años compré un Krugerrand de una onza ¿Es buen momento para venderla? ¿Qué tienda de Barcelona me recomendaríais?
> 
> Gracias



Hola Wolfpack. Si quieres venderla puedes ponerla por aquí o bien acudir al Andorrano . Un saludo


----------



## Wolfpack (24 Nov 2019)

Gracias, Placoins. Pues si a alguien le interesa un Krugerrand de una onza que me contacte por privado.

Gracias


----------



## casaire (25 Nov 2019)

casaire dijo:


> GRAN LOTE DE MONEDAS DE PLATA DEL MUNDO - INCLUYE UNA ONZA 999.9 - EXCELENTE INVERSION.
> 
> Lotazo de monedas de plata para inversión y numismática. Muy variado y solo plata. Incluye 1 onza 999.9 de plata pura . 2 morgan dollars . 5 duros de plata del gobierno provisional . 2 monedas de 500 liras italianas. 1 moneda de dolar de plata Canadá . Una moneda de 5 francos de principios del siglo XIX . 5 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco .3 Monedas de Venezuela.
> 
> ...




Bajo el precio a 150 euros.....150 euros solo. trato en mano en València. 

OFERTA SOLO ESTA SEMANA. GRACIAS.


----------



## Pintxen (25 Nov 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Bajo el precio a 150 euros.....150 euros solo. trato en mano en València.
> 
> OFERTA SOLO ESTA SEMANA. GRACIAS.



Yo si estás dispuesto a enviar te pillo el lote.


----------



## casaire (25 Nov 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo si estás dispuesto a enviar te pillo el lote.



Puedo enviarlo certificado. Costes por tu parte. Háblame por privado . Un saludo.


----------



## alejandrojuan (27 Nov 2019)

Hola, compro 100 onzas de plata en la provincia de Madrid o Granada, indiferente monedas o lingotes


----------



## Berciano230 (27 Nov 2019)

Imagino que esto es así, oferta y demanda, hay oferta y no tiene porque ser mala pero no hay demanda. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (27 Nov 2019)

Mira Casaire, he comprado a varios usuarios de este foro, pero a ti después de la que me liaste la última vez no te compro NI PIPAS!. 

BIPOLAR DE LOS COJONES

Y deja de llorar cuando la gente no te compra lo que vendes, retira el anuncio en silencio y así no pareces un bebé llorón.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Nov 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Mira Casaire, he comprado a varios usuarios de este foro, pero a ti después de la que me liaste la última vez no te compro NI PIPAS!.
> 
> BIPOLAR DE LOS COJONES
> 
> ...



Yo tengo entre 6 y 10 kg de medallas de plata a precio de spot, voy vendiendo algunas conforme alguien me pide, logicamente si no las vendo no pasa absolutamente nada, no me pongo a llorar y mira que tengo cosas muy chulas......

No entiendo que alguien se encabrone vivo si no vende algo..........

El oro si lo he vendido muy rapido cada vez que he puesto algo.................


----------



## romanillo (28 Nov 2019)

casaire dijo:


> BUSCAIS BULLION , COMO LOS ÑUS LA OTRA ORILLA Y NO OS DÁIS CUENTA DE QUE OS OFREZCO MÁS 415 GRAMOS DE PLATA FINA A 150 EUROS....INCREIBLE. SIN CONTAR EL VALOR NUMISMATICO.




Somos ÑUS que queremos pastos de calidad, no cuatro moneduchas ralladas, tampoco era ninguna gran oferta lo que pusiste en venta.





casaire dijo:


> QUITO DEL HILO LA OFERTA Y LAS VENDO A CUALQUIER NUMISMÁTICA QUE POR LO MENOS LAS SABRÁN APRECIAR MÁS.
> 
> UN SALUDO Y SIN ACRITUD.




Véndelas donde las quieran, aquí no las queremos.......... en las numismática donde las lleves no creo que te den los 150 euros que pides.

SIN ACRITUD


----------



## romanillo (28 Nov 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El oro si lo he vendido muy rapido cada vez que he puesto algo.................




El oro tiene mas salida, la plata me gusta pero para venderla es mas lenta y la pagan peor que el oro.


----------



## romanillo (28 Nov 2019)

casaire dijo:


> NO DISPONIBLES.




Como van a estar disponibles si ya las habrás vendido en la numismática esa que dices que valoran mucho tus monedas.


----------



## bondiappcc (28 Nov 2019)

casaire dijo:


> HAY QUE JODERSE CON ESTE HILO. SOY YO O NO TENÉIS NI IDEA , OS OFREZCO 462,82 GRAMOS DE PLATA EN TORNO A UNA MEDIA DE .860 % DE PUREZA.....MORGAN DOLLARS, DUROS Y VENEZUELA SON 90% , PAKITOS Y CANADÁ SON . 800%. LAS ITALIANAS .835% . LA MONEDA FRANCESA DL SIGLO XIX ES DE 90% Y ENCIMA UNA ONZA PURA DE PLATA 999.9.
> 
> BUSCAIS BULLION , COMO LOS ÑUS LA OTRA ORILLA Y NO OS DÁIS CUENTA DE QUE OS OFREZCO MÁS 415 GRAMOS DE PLATA FINA A 150 EUROS....INCREIBLE. SIN CONTAR EL VALOR NUMISMATICO.
> 
> ...



¡Chico, chico, no hace falta que te enfades! Que da mal rollo y asustas.

A veces el producto no se vende aunque el precio sea bastante bueno.

Hace años te las habría comprado yo (en mano).

Pero mi situación económica no es nada boyante y hay ciertas alegrías que de momento no me puedo permitir.

Me alegro de que las hayas vendido finalmente.


----------



## walkerheras (28 Nov 2019)

Este mensaje me mandaron ayer:

*¡No te pierdas el envío gratis durante el fin de semana del Black Friday!*
Se acerca la temporada navideña y en coininvest te ofrecemos envío gratuito para pedidos superiores a 1.000 EUR durante el fin de semana del Black Friday.

Realiza tu compra entre el* 29 de noviembre y el 1 de diciembre a medianoche* para conseguir envío gratuito en las entregas europeas.

*código: BLACKFRIDAY*


----------



## Karlillos (29 Nov 2019)

Buenas shurs, paso a ofrecer las siguientes onzas para trato en mano en Valencia, todas en tubos y cápsulas originales y sin circular. NO DISPONIBLES.

80 Filarmónicas del 2013 (4 tubos de 20) a 21,5€/onza.
37 Kookaburra 2009 a 23,5€/onza
36 Lunar Calendar Serie II, Year of the Ox 2009 a 25€/onza

Además ofrezco 4 lingotes de oro de 5 gr. Heraeus a 230€/unidad. (VENDIDO)

Fotos por privado si estás interesado.


----------



## casaire (30 Nov 2019)

Pongo a la venta moneda de 50 pesos de oro . 1650 euros la pieza. 37, 5 gramos de oro puro . Tengo 2 monedas a la venta.Trato en mano en Valencia.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## casaire (2 Dic 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Pongo a la venta moneda de 50 pesos de oro . 1650 euros la pieza. 37, 5 gramos de oro puro . Tengo 2 monedas a la venta.Trato en mano en Valencia.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes foro. Las monedas que vendo son de 1947 . Ha habido un error y esa foto es de otra que ya vendí. Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## miguelaneglesp (2 Dic 2019)

hola buenos dias.

estoy interesado en comprar 1 o 2 monedas de spiderman de marvel.....si alguien tiene alguna que me envie un privado.

un saludo


----------



## casaire (2 Dic 2019)

Buenas tardes.. Vendo 109 pakillos a 7,50 euros la pieza. Oportunidad única. Trato en mano en València. Un saludo.


----------



## casaire (3 Dic 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Buenas tardes.. Vendo 109 pakillos a 7,50 euros la pieza. Oportunidad única. Trato en mano en València. Un saludo.



VENDIDAS.


----------



## munzen6 (4 Dic 2019)

Buenas noches, 
Estoy buscando monedas de 2 onzas y media onza del año lunar australiano, también estoy interesado en dolares morgan.

Un saludo


----------



## Bananino (4 Dic 2019)

Vendo lote de 50 monedas de 100 pesetas de plata de Franco a 7.5 €. Trato en mano en Barcelona.
.


----------



## dragunov (4 Dic 2019)

Buenas, vendo lingote/lámina de oro antigua de 89 gramos de oro puro, debe tener más de 30-40 años, las inscripciones "RAFAEL PRIEGO; METALES PRECIOSOS; CÓRDOBA". Precio spot -5%. Preferiblemente trato en mano por la zona de Ciudad Real o alrededores, dependiendo de la distancia podría desplazarme.

Saludos


----------



## yopyop (4 Dic 2019)

Vendo en mano en Madrid (barrio de Valdebebas) o envío (certificado o certificado asegurado a elección y coste del comprador).

-*VENDIDAS* 306 monedas 100 pesetas de España de 1966. Pakillos. 19 gramos unidad de plata 0.800. A 7,50 euros la unidad (las vendo también sueltas).


-*VENDIDA *​1 moneda de 5 Ecus de España de 1989. 33,62 gramos de plata 0.925. A 15,50 euros.



-*VENDIDA *​1 moneda de 20 euros de España de 2010. 18 gramos de plata 0.925. A 23 euros.



-*VENDIDAS* ​10 monedas colección de Acuñaciones Ibéricas monedas de 25 gramos en plata 0.999. En total 250 gramos. Monedas muy bonitas en plata brillo y mate. Incluye caja de madera, dos bandejas y 15 capsulas más y hueco para otras tantas monedas. A 125 euros.


-*VENDIDAS* ​24 monedas colección Historia de la Peseta de la FNMT en plata 0.925 (7 monedas bañadas en oro de 24 kilates) con su certificado. En total 550,82 gramos. Incluye caja de madera con su bandeja. A 270 euros.


----------



## casaire (5 Dic 2019)

*Buenas tardes. Pongo a la venta MONEDA DE PLATINO. Rusia 100 RUBLOS 1979, juegos olímpicos 1980.

17,28 GRAMOS PLATINO .900

PRECIO: 675 euros.







TRATO EN MANO EN VALENCIA.*


----------



## casaire (5 Dic 2019)

Buenas tardes. Pongo a la venta MONEDA DE PLATINO . 
Rusia 150 rublos

Juegos olímpicos 1980

PÈSA 15,54 GRAMOS Y ES PLATINO PURO. 999.9





PRECIO :550 EUROS

TRATO EN MANO EN VALÈNCIA.


----------



## casaire (5 Dic 2019)

Buenas tardes. Pongo en venta MONEDA DE 500 FRANCOS .1989.(15,64 GRAMOS ORO 999.9) .J . OLIMPIADAS ALBERTVILLE . PATINAJE ARTÍSTICO.

PRECIO: 720 EUROS.

VENDIDA


----------



## casaire (5 Dic 2019)

Buenas tardes. BAJO DE PRECIO LAS MONEDAS DE 50 PESOS.

1600 EUROS LA PIEZA.

Trato en mano en València .










DISPONGO DE 2 PIEZAS.

VENDIDAS LAS 2.


----------



## casaire (11 Dic 2019)

casaire dijo:


> *Buenas tardes. Pongo a la venta MONEDA DE PLATINO. Rusia 100 RUBLOS 1979, juegos olímpicos 1980.
> 
> 17,28 GRAMOS PLATINO .900
> 
> ...


----------



## casaire (11 Dic 2019)

VENDIDA


----------



## casaire (11 Dic 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Pongo a la venta MONEDA DE PLATINO .
> Rusia 150 rublos
> 
> Juegos olímpicos 1980
> ...



VENDIDA.


----------



## casaire (14 Dic 2019)

Buenas tardes....Vendo 2 monedas de 500 francos de oro República Francesa Olimpiadas. Albertville 92.
Skating y Alpine skiing......Solo 19.000 del Alpine y 10.000 del skating acuñadas.
En su estuche original.






VENTA EN MANO EN VALÈNCIA A PRECIO SPOT DEL DÍA.


Vuelven a estar disponibles...Precio negociable. Trato en mano en València.


----------



## Atanor (16 Dic 2019)

*1 onza Maple Leaf 2018*

Tiene una abolladura en un canto, que lógicamente no afecta en nada al peso.

Precio de Venta: *1.300 euros *
Por debajo de SPOT de hoy !!

Exclusivamente durante unos días y en Asturias

Interesados contacto por privado.

*Retirada de la venta*


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Dic 2019)

Atanor dijo:


> *1 onza Maple Leaf 2018*
> 
> 
> Tiene una abolladura en un canto, que lógicamente no afecta en nada al peso.
> ...



Si estarias por Bizkaia hablariamos, que pena.


----------



## casaire (18 Dic 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Buenas tardes....Vendo 2 monedas de 500 francos de oro República Francesa Olimpiadas. Albertville 92.
> Skating y Alpine skiing......Solo 19.000 del Alpine y 10.000 del skating acuñadas.
> En su estuche original.
> Ver archivo adjunto 200380
> ...



LO DICHO...VUELVEN A ESTAR DISPONIBLES EN VALÈNCIA. PODEMOS HABLAR DEL PRECIO POR PRIVADO ,PERO ES POR DEBAJO DE SPOT DEL DÍA.


----------



## Orooo (18 Dic 2019)

Vendo tarjeta Maplegram 8.
Son 8 monedas Maple leaf de 1 gramo (8 gramos de oro puro)

La vendo a precio spot. Zona de Alicante. Puedo enviarlo a cargo del comprador.
Tengo factura de compra en Coininvest.

VENDIDA.


----------



## casaire (20 Dic 2019)

casaire dijo:


> LO DICHO...VUELVEN A ESTAR DISPONIBLES EN VALÈNCIA. PODEMOS HABLAR DEL PRECIO POR PRIVADO ,PERO ES POR DEBAJO DE SPOT DEL DÍA.




DURANTE ESTOS DIAS BAJO EL PRECIO A 42 EUROS EL GRAMO DE ORO. TRATO EN MANO EN VALENCIA, HAGO ENVIOS PAGA EL COMPRADOR. FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS.


----------



## yopyop (20 Dic 2019)

yopyop dijo:


> Vendo en mano en Madrid (barrio de Valdebebas) o envío (certificado o certificado asegurado a elección y coste del comprador).
> 
> -306 249 monedas 100 pesetas de España de 1966. Pakillos. 19 gramos unidad de plata 0.800. A 7,50 euros la unidad (las vendo también sueltas, mínimo 10 unidades).
> Ver archivo adjunto 195974
> ...



Edito


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Dic 2019)

Baja el precio, se dispara la venta....mal fario para el oro....6000 años para nada....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Dic 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Baja el precio, se dispara la venta....mal fario para el oro....6000 años para nada....



El oro, en su planeta, debe estar bajando. En La Tierra no parece que así sea. Lo que sin duda está al alza, en el mundo en el que usted habita, son los puntos suspensivos.
En todo caso, este hilo es para la venta de metal, como su propio nombre indica. Los comentarios anti-oro quizás debieran ir en este:

Evolución del precio del oro

O tal vez en este otro. El cual, al parecer, ya conoce:

Evolución del precio del Oro VII

Un cordial saludo


----------



## DaniElTirado (23 Dic 2019)

Hola a todos, me gustaría tantear negocio y que me puedan aportar datos o soluciones. 

En primer lugar, quiero saber si queréis comprar oro por gramos a 50 € el gramo, con envío gratuito en Madrid o recogida en mano en tienda o envío a domicilio. Si es de vuestro interés me mandáis un privado con la cantidad de gramos que os gustaría comprar. Si hay interés vuestro, con precios negociables por cantidad, podría empezar un negocio con vosotros. También plata a 0.5 € gramo contenido, con hasta spot -5%

En segundo lugar, me gustaría contactar con alguien que compre Oro para reciclar o invertir, de medio kilo a kilo y medio mensual inicialmente proveniente de compro-oro. A precio de spot el contenido de oro o que me indique el precio que paga. Y si os interesaría este tipo de oro y qué cantidad mensual podríais destinar a ello, por si entre varios puedo cubrir esa necesidad, a precio spot e incluso spot -1% o menos si ya empezamos a trabajar de manera continuada. Mi proveedor actual recoge metal cada semana y paga poco. El recoger cada semana me bloquea la liquidez hasta el día de recogida, si tuviera más personas a quien venderle esto, en días diferentes, puedo conseguir liquidez el mismo día sin esperar fin de semana, y ofrecer buenos precios a los compradores. 

El oro que se vende es calculado por gramos contenidos, y puede ser granalla, monedas, objetos... todo lo que se venda en tienda compro-oro. Mi otra alternativa es venderlo a refinería, pero se destruye todo el producto (suelen tocar joyas, alianzas, monedas antiguas...) y a veces da pena fundir ciertas cosas, pero por falta de liquidez y para realizar nuevas compras, a veces no queda otra. Hay moneditas de oro que he visto a precios del 20% y 50% por encima del spot en internet y por no dedicarme a vender cada cosa de manera individual, se acaba vendiendo al peso.

No me veo subiendo cada anillo, cada moneda o cada cadena, por eso me gustaría que me contactara por privado gente que compre al peso independientemente de lo que salga, y que pueda comprar mercancía a ser posible más de 1 vez por semana. 

También, me gustaría que me pueda contactar algún "caza gangas", que tenga buena liquidez en cualquier momento y de manera inmediata, y a quien acudir en caso de necesidad para una operación que sea grande y no pueda realizarla, por falta de liquidez. Ofreciendo un 5% o más de rentabilidad por operación y con garantía de metal, en Madrid, para tienda física. También se podría ver la opción, si alguien tiene metal, y si es rentable venderlo para recomprar nuevo metal, ganando un aumento de gramos en la operación. Por ejemplo, vender una onza de oro 999 para recomprar el contenido de oro de una onza 999 + 3 gramos adicionales por onza contenida, habiendo comprando oro 18K a precio spot -10%. 

Y si hay alguien interesado en revender plata u oro de mi propiedad (Y arte) y ganarle un diferencial, sin tener que invertir, me vendría bien y puedo dar trabajo a comisión por venta. Si hay interesados en ganarse un extra con la numismática o vendiendo monedas de plata 1 oz en otros lugares a 21 o 25 euros como he visto, yo dispuesto a ofrecer mi stock para lo mismo, e igual para las joyas que se van adquiriendo. Yo pongo un precio por encima del spot, y la persona le añade su diferencial de ganancia, o poner una especie de franquicia. 

Para febrero, voy a ampliar tiendas a nivel nacional de compro oro y empeños. Y este tipo de negocios requiere bastante liquidez, sobre todo en operaciones puntuales que sino se las llevaría otro. El problema principal son los 21 días que tiene que estar la mercancía comprada en espera de la policía y que no haya denuncias, por lo que no se puede vender lo que se compra al día siguiente, y hay que diversificar la liquidez total en varios días laborables de trabajo. Además, con empeños, tampoco se sabe cuándo se liberarán los productos, pero te va garantizando un interés. A veces se han visto casos de querer empeñar cosas de más de 100.000 euros y no haber dinero en ese momento, perdiendo la operación. Como podéis imaginar, los bancos no prestan para este tipo de negocio, por lo que todo se hace con capital privado. Puede que haga compra-venta de bitcoins también, cobrando diferenciales del 5 al 10%, por lo que si alguno tiene bitcoins sin uso o quiere comprar bitcoins con descuento de 200 a 400 $ del precio spot, que me avise. Desconozco la cantidad de transacciones que se podrían hacer en las tiendas físicas con BTC, pero me puedo quedar corto con los pocos que tengo en el monedero, y luego el problema será recomprarlos, si no hay gente que venda en la tienda, si enlazo compradores y vendedores me puedo ganar una comisión sin tocar un solo BTC. En realidad, no voy a tener liquidez para todo, pero la diferencia entre poner unas tiendas más o poner 50, depende de si cuento con más socios y amigos metaleros que tengan dinero para comprar metal barato o poder dar un empeño temporal, cuando yo ya no tenga liquidez. Me ha pasado con la Navidad que mucha gente ha necesitado dinero y he tenido que preguntar a amigos y familiares si querían invertir. En mis planes estaban el crear nuevas tiendas en 2020, antes que saliera el impuesto del 4% hace unos días que afecta a todas empresas que compren a particulares. Se me pasaba por la mente un negocio de metal que junte comprador y vendedor, y gane una comisión el trámite, así como hacen las inmobiliarias. Junto vendedor de oro con comprador de Oro, hago de intermediario y gano mi parte. El oro nunca se me vendió a mi, por lo que el 4% de impuesto a la compra no debería existir. Y se produce una situación de gana-gana, ya que normalmente la gente de la calle no tiene acceso a comprar un oro por debajo del spot, y el vendedor puede cobrar más por su oro, o el comprador comprar con un descuento adicional sin perjudicar al vendedor. 


Básicamente vengo a por contactos para el futuro, porque no voy a poder con todo. Si hay interesados en algo de lo que cuento, les espero en privado. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Frankiesc (23 Dic 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Baja el precio, se dispara la venta....mal fario para el oro....6000 años para nada....



¿Qué gráficos estás viendo para afirmar eso?
Este foro, como su propio nombre indica, es para la compra y venta de oro entre foreros, no para decir lo primero que a uno le pase por la cabeza sin ninguna base ni fundamento!!


----------



## DaniElTirado (23 Dic 2019)

Frankiesc dijo:


> ¿Qué gráficos estás viendo para afirmar eso?
> Este foro, como su propio nombre indica, es para la compra y venta de oro entre foreros, no para decir lo primero que a uno le pase por la cabeza sin ninguna base ni fundamento!!



No alimentes al troll  

De momento veo que el oro que se vende a precio spot en burbuja, se compra todo. Cuando eso no ocurra ya sí me preocuparía.


----------



## pep007 (24 Dic 2019)

Hola shurs. Tengo a la venta 71 karlillos de 12 e y 29 de 2000 pts. Total 100 piezas a 
13,20 euros.

Saludos.


----------



## DaniElTirado (24 Dic 2019)

Gracias Casaire, en tu caso me da por pensar que al estar en Valencia no es lo mismo que si estás en Madrid. Mucha suerte con las ventas.


----------



## casaire (24 Dic 2019)

elfranco dijo:


> Gracias Casaire, en tu caso me da por pensar que al estar en Valencia no es lo mismo que si estás en Madrid. Mucha suerte con las ventas.



DE Nada , de todas maneras HAGO ENVÍOS costes del comprador...Acepto paypal como amigo y transferencia bancaria. Mantengo la oferta unos 3 días más aunque el oro se vaya a máximos. Gracias .


----------



## DaniElTirado (24 Dic 2019)

Si amigo, pero bien sabes que lo ideal siempre es quedar en mano, que pagar por adelantado. Por eso creo que es parte del problema. En bolsa e inversiones abrí un hilo sobre un club de metales justo para que no te ocurran estas cosas.


----------



## Kid (24 Dic 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Preocúpate por que en este foro no se vende nada....He puesto algunas y las vendí fuera del foro a conocidos( las de platino y los 50 pesos por ejemplo) , y tengo en el foro A LA VENTA 2 monedas de oro acojonantes a 42 euros el gramos ( 1 euro y 26 céntimos por debajo del spot) , de esas de tirada limitada de los juegos de Albertville y preguntó un tal *Nico-Tesla y desapareció cuando íbamos a quedar*.........Este foro de compra-venta de oro está igual de muerto que Franco.
> 
> PD- También he vendido en este hilo , lingotes y monedas pero por lo visto, en estos tiempos que corren, no hay dinero ahora. Seguramente las quite esta semana si no se han vendido y las coloque por otro lado. lógicamente pondré vendidas para que no pregunten por ellas.
> 
> EN TODOCOLECCIÓN SE MUEVE MUCHO MÁS DINERO EN METALES QUE AQUÍ . ESTO ESTÁ MUERTO. D.E.P Hilo de compra-venta.



Hola

Al leer tu mensaje he detectado una coincidencia muy curiosa.
Yo también había quedado con un forero para venderle una onza de oro.
Teníamos lugar y hora y en el último momento dijo que no le interesaba, así sin más, (el spot estaba estable).
Como el tuyo, el mío también desapareció. era un pompero con 0 mensajes de nick "-Alquimista-".
Y te doy la razón, yo llevo meses intentando vender 4 krugerrand de oro de 1oz, a spot, y no hay manera.

Saludos.


----------



## anarcotirania (24 Dic 2019)

Kid dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Al leer tu mensaje he detectado una coincidencia muy curiosa.
> Yo también había quedado con un forero para venderle una onza de oro.
> ...



Buenas,

Yo te compraría encantado dos -o al mínimo una- Krugerrands pero el problema es que no vivo en Barcelona.

A mi me interesan algunas ofertas de este hilo pero los foreros solamente tratan en mano en Burgos, Málaga, Barcelona... y aunque hagan envíos yo creo que todos ya seamos compradores o vendedores tendemos a preferir el trato en mano.

Paciencia ya seas vendedor o comprador. Existen otros medios si eres vendedor donde podrás captar otros posibles compradores.


Un saludo,


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Dic 2019)

Yo compraria 1oz de krugerrand en madrid


----------



## casaire (24 Dic 2019)

elfranco dijo:


> Si amigo, pero bien sabes que lo ideal siempre es quedar en mano, que pagar por adelantado. Por eso creo que es parte del problema. En bolsa e inversiones abrí un hilo sobre un club de metales justo para que no te ocurran estas cosas.



Está claro amigo. Yo aquí ya he enviado lingotes a Mallorca y vendido oro a Murcia.....tengo buenas referencias y siempre doy mi móvil por privado y el número del correo certificado , me preocupo de que el producto llegue a su destino. Pero en estos días y como están las cosas y lo que nos viene la gente recula. Lo veo lógico , que entren los comunistas , etarras ,indepes mesiánicos y demás fauna en el gobierno es para volverse un "prepper " nivel dios con recortada y pastillas depuradoras incluido. un saludo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Dic 2019)

Kid dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Al leer tu mensaje he detectado una coincidencia muy curiosa.
> Yo también había quedado con un forero para venderle una onza de oro.
> ...



Quizas sea por el tamaño de la moneda.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Dic 2019)

anarcotirania dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Yo te compraría encantado dos -o al mínimo una- Krugerrands pero el problema es que no vivo en Barcelona.
> 
> ...




Yo he llegado a ir tres veces a malaga a comprar en mano............ prefiero trato en mano para estas cosas.

He visto cosas que me interesaban y tampoco las he comprado por no estar cerca de mi ciudad.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Dic 2019)

casaire dijo:


> DE Nada , de todas maneras HAGO ENVÍOS costes del comprador...Acepto paypal como amigo y transferencia bancaria. Mantengo la oferta unos 3 días más aunque el oro se vaya a máximos. Gracias .




La gente esta sin un duro.............. o vendes monedas pequeñas que no pasen de 300 euros o es complicado,

Me encuentro el otro dia a un muchacho, universitario, con trabajo mal pagado.......... me dice que a donde voy......... digo de vender unas monedas, voy ya para mi casa.......

Las abras vendido por un buen paston no ??

Bueno, las he vendido a precio de spot, no es tanto el negocio, me venia bien el dinero para no tocar la cuenta corriente..........

Un buen paston, claro por lo menos te habran dado 30 o 40 euros no ??

Osea el universitario pensando que un paston son 30 o 40 euros de mierda................... pues asi esta todo el mundo............


----------



## Pintxen (25 Dic 2019)

Para todos estos comentarios es más apropiado el hilo de evolución del precio del oro Evolución del precio del Oro VII


----------



## casaire (25 Dic 2019)

casaire dijo:


> DURANTE ESTOS DIAS BAJO EL PRECIO A 42 EUROS EL GRAMO DE ORO. TRATO EN MANO EN VALENCIA, HAGO ENVIOS PAGA EL COMPRADOR. FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS.



RESERVADA LA DE SKATING.


----------



## casaire (25 Dic 2019)

Me queda ésta...




Me queda esta preciosidad. 42 euros el gramo. Hago envíos paga el comprador o trato en mano en València.
felices fiestas.


----------



## casaire (26 Dic 2019)

casaire dijo:


> Me queda ésta...
> Ver archivo adjunto 204913
> Ver archivo adjunto 204914
> 
> ...



VENDIDA.


----------



## Muttley (26 Dic 2019)

Buenas tardes, 
Compro las siguientes monedas lunar I de 2 ozs.
Dragon
Conejo
Cerdo
Raton 
Buey 
Ofertas por privado.
También puedo cambiar una cabra 2003 2oz que tengo repetida por una de las anteriores si alguien está interesado. 
Gracias.


----------



## XXavier (27 Dic 2019)

¿Alguien conoce una tienda on-line de oro en monedas o lingotes. He visto en Google una de Andorra, y los precios y el servicio parecen interesantes, pero ese país tiene mala fama, y prefiero un sitio de España o de la UE... No creo que haya problemas con la importación, porque el oro de inversión carece de aranceles y de IVA...


----------



## anarcotirania (27 Dic 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce una tienda on-line de oro en monedas o lingotes. He visto en Google una de Andorra, y los precios y el servicio parecen interesantes, pero ese país tiene mala fama, y prefiero un sitio de España o de la UE... No creo que haya problemas con la importación, porque el oro de inversión carece de aranceles y de IVA...



Compra y Venta de Oro, Plata y Metales preciosos de Inversión online
Degussa Metales Preciosos, S.L.

Existirán otras. Estas son las que yo conozco y donde he comprado en alguna ocasión.


----------



## Frankiesc (27 Dic 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce una tienda on-line de oro en monedas o lingotes. He visto en Google una de Andorra, y los precios y el servicio parecen interesantes, pero ese país tiene mala fama, y prefiero un sitio de España o de la UE... No creo que haya problemas con la importación, porque el oro de inversión carece de aranceles y de IVA...



Te refieres a Andorrano Joyería? Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería

Porque si es así, esa tienda (a pesar de su nombre) está en Barcelona y sí es de fiar. 
También está Degussa (en Madrid), pero si lo que quieres es comprar algunas monedas de oro o plata lo mejor que puedes hacer es comprársela a alguien de este foro, siempre lo podrás comprar a mejor precio, puesto que estas tiendas on-line tienen una prima por encima del precio spot y aquí lo consigues a spot (sin esa prima). No sé, es tu dinero, pero teniendo esta opción, yo no me lo pensaría dos veces!! Feliz Año!! y mucha suerte!!


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (27 Dic 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce una tienda on-line de oro en monedas o lingotes. He visto en Google una de Andorra, y los precios y el servicio parecen interesantes, pero ese país tiene mala fama, y prefiero un sitio de España o de la UE... No creo que haya problemas con la importación, porque el oro de inversión carece de aranceles y de IVA...



yo he comprado en Andorrano por internet y en Degussa en tienda física, sin problemas, pero llevo un tiempo comprando en Coininvest CoinInvest.com – La compañía de confianza para sus inversiones en oro y plata y no puedo estar más satisfecho con los precios, con la atención al cliente y con la rapidez de los envíos. 100% serios y profesionales.


----------



## XXavier (27 Dic 2019)

Muchas gracias a los foreros que me han contestado. Ahora tengo las cosas mucho más claras...


----------



## Berciano230 (27 Dic 2019)

El dorado coins tiene buenos precios y es forero.
Saludos


----------



## Frankiesc (27 Dic 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Muchas gracias a los foreros que me han contestado. Ahora tengo las cosas mucho más claras...



También te puedo recomendar como dijo *Dr. Bancolchonista *a Coininvest, están en Frankfurt, Alemania, pero tienen un buen servicio y buenos precios!!


----------



## XXavier (30 Dic 2019)

Frankiesc dijo:


> También te puedo recomendar como dijo *Dr. Bancolchonista *a Coininvest, están en Frankfurt, Alemania, pero tienen un buen servicio y buenos precios!!



Muy interesante Coininvest... Es el que más me ha gustado. He hecho un pedido de prueba...

Muchas gracias a todos...


----------



## Frankiesc (30 Dic 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Muy interesante Coininvest... Es el que más me ha gustado. He hecho un pedido de prueba...
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos...



Celebro que te haya servido la información!!! 

En realidad, Coininvest ofrece un buen servicio y atención al cliente en castellano, Raquel es muy atenta y eficiente si necesitas alguna tipo de ayuda o aclaración, aunque en la página web está todo muy bien explicado.

Un saludo!!


----------



## ivanill0 (31 Dic 2019)

Buenas chicos,

estoy mirando de comprar oro o plata, iba a ir a por el oro en principio, ya que está exento de iva, pero veo que la plata puede dar un buen pelotazo de aqui a 5/10 años...

qué recomendariais?

Estoy entre bullionbypost o andorrano... ¿cual creeis que suelen tener mejores precios? y ¿temas de aduanas? ya que supongo que cuando lleguen a españa habrá que pagar los impuestos en el caso de la plata...


----------



## bondiappcc (31 Dic 2019)

ivanill0 dijo:


> Buenas chicos,
> 
> estoy mirando de comprar oro o plata, iba a ir a por el oro en principio, ya que está exento de iva, pero veo que la plata puede dar un buen pelotazo de aqui a 5/10 años...
> 
> ...



¿Y no hay manera de comprar plata y pasarla por la frontera sin declararla?

Si eres canario, ¿no puedes comprar plata allí (que creo que no paga IVA) y luego traerla a la península?


----------



## Silver94 (31 Dic 2019)

Yo para plata tengo claro que eldoradocoins siempre. El andorrano no lo he podido probar nunca porque no hace envios a canarias.

Si eres canario es una putada, porque varias webs te cobran más por enviar a las islas, y encima después tienes que pagar el despacho de aduanas. Además tampoco hay mucho mercado en las islas, y al final no quedan más cojones que pasar por el aro y pagar un poco más si quieres conseguir oro.


----------



## Muttley (31 Dic 2019)

Este hilo se supone que es exclusivamente para oferta y demanda de oro, plata y otros metales. Esto es para que dichas ofertas no queden camufladas entre comentarios variados o se vean relegadas a quinta página, donde los potenciales compradores o vendedores puedan pasarlas por alto. 

Para preguntas, sugerencias,agradecimientos etc, hay muchos hilos, con solo poner en el buscador las palabras adecuadas o retroceder un par de páginas en este foro, hay post abiertos que en el que se habla del 99% de las cuestiones. Si hay algo que no se ha abordado se abre hilo nuevo o si se busca una actualización o desarrollar cuestiones ya tratadas se sube uno de esos hilos y listo.

Que el moderador borre este mensaje (y los que no sean de compra-venta) cuando lo considere necesario. 

Gracias a todos. Feliz salida de 2019 de acumulación y una gran entrada en 2020, año que esperemos de consolidación en precio de oro y plata.


----------



## yopyop (31 Dic 2019)

yopyop dijo:


> Vendo en mano en Madrid (barrio de Valdebebas) o envío (certificado o certificado asegurado a elección y coste del comprador).
> 
> -*VENDIDAS* 306 monedas 100 pesetas de España de 1966. Pakillos. 19 gramos unidad de plata 0.800. A 7,50 euros la unidad (las vendo también sueltas).
> Ver archivo adjunto 195974
> ...



TODAS VENDIDAS, ¡gracias!


----------



## Goldman (2 Ene 2020)

Vendo onza de oro Mapple a 1.350€

Trato en mano en Valencia.

Reservada


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Ene 2020)

Me interesa comprar plata en granalla si alguien tiene que me avise.

Tambien la cambiaria por plata en 925 que tengo.


----------



## Scouser (4 Ene 2020)

*Se venden estas monedas de 1oz*
Libertad 1989 - 23€ (x6 disponibles)
Libertad 1992 - 21€
Lunar II 2008 - Ratón - 27€ (x4 disponibles)
Lunar II 2012 - Dragón - 27€
Lunar II 2013 - Serpiente - 28€ (x3 disponibles)
Lunar II 2018 - Perro - 22€ (x5 aún en el rollo)
Lunar II 2019 - Cerdo - 21€ (x5 aún en el rollo)
Britannia 2016 - 18,50€ (manchita en la mejilla)
Panda 2011 - 27€ (x6)
Koala 2017 - 21€ (x3)
Kookaburra 2018 - 20€ (cápsula rayada)
Reino Unido Lunar Mono - 23€
Reino Unido Lunar - Gallo - 23€
Rwanda - Hipopótamo - 26€

*Se venden estas monedas de 2oz *_*encapsuladas*:_
Libertad 2017 - 44€ (x5)
Libertad 2018 - 43€

Fotos por WhatsApp. En mano cerca de Valladolid. Si son muchas, voy hasta Palencia (con P).


----------



## Pelopo (7 Ene 2020)

Buenas a Todos !!
Pongo a la venta monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco
19g de plata 0.800
15,2g de fino cada moneda

precio de venta spot -3% en el momento de la venta.
envio segun peso y/o empresea de transporte

entrega en mano en sevilla


----------



## L'omertá (8 Ene 2020)

Vendo oro 24 k en diversos formatos, precio spot. Detalles por privado.


----------



## casaire (9 Ene 2020)

Se veden 2 monedas de 100 dolàres de oro , proof , Canada.
1991 Empress of India oro 14k. y 1988 Bowhead Whale 14k. 13,3 gramos cada una , total de oro puro 7,7 gramos. Tiradas de solo 50.000 piezas cada una.





Entrega en mano en València o envío a cargo del comprador. Precio spot del oro -5% del día.
Contacto por privado.


VENDIDAS .


----------



## miguelaneglesp (10 Ene 2020)

Buenos días 

ando buscando la moneda de 2 oz de la familia simpson si alguien está interesado en vender que se ponga en contacto.

un saludo


----------



## Goldman (11 Ene 2020)

Vendo onza Krugerrand en Valencia, precio 1370€.

Vendida.


----------



## Bananino (12 Ene 2020)

Vendo lote de 50 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco. Trato en mano en Barcelona, -3% del spot del día de la venta.


----------



## dragunov (16 Ene 2020)

Vendo dos láminas de oro de 24k, son 173gr fundidos a 7200€, trato en mano en Madrid, Ciudad Real, Jaén, Granada o alrededores de estas.


----------



## moklinowski (17 Ene 2020)

*VENDIDO*

Hola. Siempre hay una primera vez para un pompero como les decís a los novatos.

* *Qué*: lingotes de oro 999,9 ARGOR-HERAEUS; 1 x 250 gramos + 2 x 100 gramos + 1 x 50 gramos
* *Origen*: 2 facturas de agosto de 2012 emitidas por Oro Direct SLU en Málaga (oficina luxury que tenían en Calle Larios) a nombre de mi señora esposa, la cual estaría presente en la transacción.
* *Cuánto*: precio spot del día de la transacción
* *Dónde*: preferentemente Málaga y alrededores, en el interior de alguna sucursal bancaria (BBVA o Bankia, por ejemplo)
* *Cómo*: efectivo o transferencia inmediata y documento acreditativo de la transacción para las 2 partes
* *Seguridad*: certificados de autenticidad y si es preciso tasamos en Compro-Oros asentados









Lleavamos 8 años esperando. Si se puede bien, y si no, no hay prisa.

Un saludo.


----------



## XXavier (17 Ene 2020)

Estoy interesado en la moneda de oro peruana de CIEN SOLES. Trato en mano, en Madrid.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (20 Ene 2020)

La composición sin la estrella y sin el colgante de Psicología. Sí el cordón que lo sujeta.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (20 Ene 2020)

Simbología



Más joyería



Bisutería



Bolsitas para poner joyas, símbolos y bisutería


----------



## conde84 (20 Ene 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Los que tenéis experiencia en los tratos, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión sobre el tema de trato en mano o envío.
> 
> Cada uno tiene sus ventajas y desventajas.
> 
> ...




Asegurar el envio obviamente sale mas caro, en correos son 2 euros de mas por cada 50 euros asegurados.
Este tema se habla con el comprador y se deja claro, si se quiere certificada son solo 30 euros lo que devuelve correos, si se quiere asegurada, toca pagar mas, yo suelo asegurarlas cuando vendo y pagar a medias el seguro con el comprador, si no quiere seguro dejar bien claro que en caso de perdida solo se devuelven 30 euros, si se habla esta cuestion antes de hacer el trato te puedes quitar muchos problemas posteriores.

Y obviamente el que compra se tiene que fiar del que vende, por eso hay que mirar bien a quien se compra y que tenga cierta "reputacion", y registro si es por transferencia obviamente queda registro de ella.


----------



## conde84 (20 Ene 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Se suele hacer por transferencia supongo. ¿O hay otra opción mejor?
> 
> Y sale un poco caro asegurarlo



Yo tambien acepto paypal, osea transferencia y paypal, a distancia no se me ocurren mas medios de pago.

Y si, asegurarlo segun cuanto quieras asegurar sale caro, y los certificados no suelen perderse, pero claro, piensa que te toca a ti el certificado que se pierde (que a veces pasa, aunque sea solo el 1%) y dentro va una onza de oro, veras tu que gracia mas buena.

Muchas veces se asegura solo una parte del envio y no todo, correos digamos que al ver que va asegurado le da otro ''trato''.


----------



## Somedus (20 Ene 2020)

¿Cómo veis Bizum para tratos a distancia? Tanto desde la posición del comprador como la del vendedor, ¿cuáles serían las ventajas e incovenientes? Una duda que tengo es, si soy vendedor y voy a enviar una moneda de oro, pero el comprador no quiere asegurar el envío. Si se pierde esa moneda y el comprador te denuncia por estafa (el ha realizado una transferencia pero no recibe nada), ¿cómo te cubres ante esa situación? ¿Lo aseguras igual aunque no quiera el comprador? ¿O na hay de qué preocuparse ya que no nos puede reclamar nada?

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Ene 2020)

Si hay constancia por escrito no debera pasar nada no?


----------



## romanillo (21 Ene 2020)

Escorpio dijo:


> Vendo a precio Spot:
> 
> * 1 lingote oro 100 g
> 
> ...




Estos comentarios son de niño chico..


----------



## romanillo (21 Ene 2020)

Escorpio dijo:


> Seguro que tú no los ibas a comprar, eso ya lo sé.........si no tienes ni para pipas. Por suerte me puedo permitir el no venderlos y tal como está subiendo la cotización......parece que he acertado.





Tenemos que unirnos los potenciales compradores y no dar mucho mas de lo que den en un compro oro, por suerte parece que lo estamos haciendo.


----------



## Forcopula (21 Ene 2020)

Hay un par de personajes que se rebotan si nadie les compra sus chapas, y en vez de retirar el anuncio elegante y discretamente, sienten la necesidad de decirle a todos la oportunidad que han perdido cuando de repente deciden retirar el anuncio.

La frase de este último forero diciendo "no tienes ni para pipas" coincide con la del otro personaje que se pilla los mismos rebotes en cuestión. Posiblemente una doble cuenta. 

A ver si conseguimos entre todos que este hilo sirva para lo que se abrió, que no es ni más ni menos que comprar y vender metales.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## moklinowski (21 Ene 2020)

A ver merry gentlemen, no creo que haya que ponerse _asín_.

Si se vende/compra bien, y si no, pues nada. En mi humilde opinión, los comentarios sobre capacidades de venta y compra de cada cual están de más.

He tanteado una joyería local y me ofrecían 10.000 por el lingote de 250 gramos. En Degussa y TGH ofrecen alrededor de 10.500 (está por ver si luego le van a "descontar" el TPO). En Málaga los precios de compra son bajos respecto a otras partes (Sevilla sin ir más lejos). Y en Madrid un poco más altos. Si tengo que coger el AVE a Madrid (120€), lo hago.

En mi caso llevo desde 2012 esperando el momento propicio. De hecho, hice la cuenta en Burbuja en septiembre de 2012 para tener una opción más de venta. Vino el bajón de precio y el bajón me lo llevé yo porque fui el que le aconsejó a la parienta que metiera SU dinero en el oro ante los nubarrones sobre el euro. No pretendemos "hacernos de oro", pero tampoco perder.


----------



## Baalbek (22 Ene 2020)

Se venden 50-100 unidades de 100 ptas plata a 8,35e la unidad. Trato en Mano en Madrid o Envío certificado 5e más sólamente.
Dispongo de muchas valoraciones en el hilo de valoración entre foreros.


----------



## Chila (22 Ene 2020)

Vendo 10 francos de plata 1967 y One Dollar Morgan 1885.
30 euros, gastos de envío por correo certificado, incluidos.
Contactar por privado para cerrar trato.
No tengo referencias recientes, ya que hace mucho que no me conectaba, pero sí antiguas,


----------



## Kid (25 Ene 2020)

Hola

Vendo 3 Krugerrands de oro de 1 onza, a Spot.
Años: 1978, 1981 y 1983.
Transacción en mano en la provincia de Barcelona.
Dispongo de factura del Andorrano.

Oferta durante el fin de semana: 
4.250€ las 3 monedas.

Salut


----------



## alvono (27 Ene 2020)

VENDIDOS


----------



## XXavier (28 Ene 2020)

Somedus dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis Bizum para tratos a distancia? Tanto desde la posición del comprador como la del vendedor, ¿cuáles serían las ventajas e incovenientes? Una duda que tengo es, si soy vendedor y voy a enviar una moneda de oro, pero el comprador no quiere asegurar el envío. Si se pierde esa moneda y el comprador te denuncia por estafa (el ha realizado una transferencia pero no recibe nada), ¿cómo te cubres ante esa situación? ¿Lo aseguras igual aunque no quiera el comprador? ¿O na hay de qué preocuparse ya que no nos puede reclamar nada?
> Saludos.


----------



## moklinowski (29 Ene 2020)

Un ingreso y alguien sin la mercancía.

¿En concepto de qué te habría hecho ese ingreso? ¿Amor?

Si se pierde la mercancía no estando asegurada, y hay un pago previamente, alguien va a perder su dinero.

El comprador tiene muchos argumentos para poner denuncia por estafa, a no ser que el vendedor le reingrese lo pagado.


----------



## moklinowski (29 Ene 2020)

Al final fui a Madrid a vender los lingotes en The Gold House. Ofertas ridículas en Málaga y por Wallapop ya ni digamos.

Precio fijado a 43,346€/gr.

Transferencias inmediatas. Como curiosidad, el ITP no salió a relucir.


----------



## XXavier (29 Ene 2020)

Quiero recomendar dos sitios de venta de monedas de oro por internet. Soy bastante nuevo en esto, en el foro me recomendaron Coininvest, y me han funcionado muy bien. Por diversificar, he buscado más sitios, y he hecho pequeñas compras a Celtic Gold y a Geiger Edelmetalle. Ambos han funcionado también perfectamente. Celtic Gold es particularmente rápido...


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Ene 2020)

moklinowski dijo:


> Al final fui a Madrid a vender los lingotes en The Gold House. Ofertas ridículas en Málaga y por Wallapop ya ni digamos.
> 
> Precio fijado a 43,346€/gr.
> 
> Transferencias inmediatas. Como curiosidad, el ITP no salió a relucir.



También recomiendo The Gold House en Madrid. Buenos precios y buen trato


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Ene 2020)

moklinowski dijo:


> Un ingreso y alguien sin la mercancía.
> 
> ¿En concepto de qué te habría hecho ese ingreso? ¿Amor?
> 
> ...



Si queda por escrito en algun sitio que el vendedor no se hace cargo de perdidas en caso de que el comprador no pague el seguro del envio y que queda bajo su responsabilidad pedir ese seguro o no pedirlo.......... me parece que el vendedor tiene las espaldas cubiertas en caso de esa denuncia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Ene 2020)

moklinowski dijo:


> Al final fui a Madrid a vender los lingotes en The Gold House. Ofertas ridículas en Málaga y por Wallapop ya ni digamos.
> 
> Precio fijado a 43,346€/gr.
> 
> Transferencias inmediatas. Como curiosidad, el ITP no salió a relucir.




Si te han pagado a 43,34 esta muy bien.


----------



## Aceituno (29 Ene 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> También recomiendo The Gold House en Madrid. Buenos precios y buen trato



Pues otro más por aquí que recomienda The Gold House. Una atención excelente.


----------



## Frankiesc (31 Ene 2020)

Aceituno dijo:


> Pues otro más por aquí que recomienda The Gold House. Una atención excelente.



La atención no dudo que sea buena, pero los precios...


----------



## galan1987 (2 Feb 2020)

buenos dias
Pongo a la venta 5 soberanos a 350 euros la unidad, son soberanos antiguos en buenestado de conservacion que no han sido uasdos en joyeria.
Pongo a la venta tent dollars a 740 euros, no usada en joyeria.
Trato en mano en malaga y cercania. 
Envios a cargo del comprador.
Todas las monedas han sido comprobadas en un densimetro de quilataje de joyeria.


----------



## XXavier (2 Feb 2020)

galan1987 dijo:


> (...)
> (...)
> Todas las monedas han sido comprobadas en un densimetro de quilataje de joyeria.



No tengo ninguna experiencia en el comercio de monedas de oro, pero recurrir a la densidad como garantía me parece un procedimiento poco fiable, salvo quizá para el caso de monedas muy pequeñas, donde no valga la pena el esfuerzo de imitar la densidad global. Porque poderse, se puede...
Comprendo que se recurra a la densidad, por ser rápido y barato, pero para estar bien seguros, habría que usar algo mejor. Se me ocurre la fluorescencia de rayos X...


----------



## XXavier (2 Feb 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> No tengo ninguna experiencia en el comercio de monedas de oro, pero recurrir a la densidad como garantía me parece un procedimiento poco fiable, salvo quizá para el caso de monedas muy pequeñas, donde no valga la pena el esfuerzo de imitar la densidad global. Porque poderse, se puede...
> Comprendo que se recurra a la densidad, por ser rápido y barato, pero para estar bien seguros, habría que usar algo mejor. Se me ocurre la fluorescencia de rayos X...



Me cito a mí mismo para comentar, con sorpresa, que no se suelen utilizar procedimientos de verificación (ensayo no destructivo, claro) que sean de fiar. En esta página que acabo de mirar, los métodos recomendados son de risa... How to test if a Gold Bar is real.

El único que mencionan de pasada, el análisis de las vibraciones, sí suena algo más serio... A Gold Bar Purity Testing Method Based on Vibration Characteristics

Saco la conclusión de que es más seguro comprar oro de monedas pequeñas, de 1/2 onza para abajo, y no comprar más que mini-lingotes...


----------



## moklinowski (2 Feb 2020)

El spot estaba en torno a 46,05€. El precio que he puesto es el precio medio. Hubiera sacado algo más si los lingotes de 100 gramos no hubiesen llevado estampado en el reverso "Oro Direct"... Pagan algo mejor los que son revendibles sobre la marcha. Los míos de 100 iban a fundición. Podía haber intentado venderlos por ebay, wallapop pero preferí cerrar una etapa de 8 años.

Por ejemplo, ahora mismo, el spot está a 46,07€/gr.

TGH (actualiza cada mañana sobre las 9:30) compra el lingote de 100 grs (LBMA-ready-to-sell & The Coconuts) a 4.571,70€, es decir, a 45,72€/gr. El de 50 gramos al mismo precio el gramo. Los "mamuts" (1000-500-250) a algo menos: 43,23€. Está claro dónde hay más demanda.

Creo que son muy buenos precios.



Frankiesc dijo:


> La atención no dudo que sea buena, pero los precios...



Dime un sitio donde paguen mejor y te regalo la tarjeta de transportes de la CAM con 8 viajes.


----------



## Orooo (2 Feb 2020)

moklinowski dijo:


> El spot estaba en torno a 46,05€. El precio que he puesto es el precio medio. Hubiera sacado algo más si los lingotes de 100 gramos no hubiesen llevado estampado en el reverso "Oro Direct"... Pagan algo mejor los que son revendibles sobre la marcha. Los míos de 100 iban a fundición. Podía haber intentado venderlos por ebay, wallapop pero preferí cerrar una etapa de 8 años.
> 
> Por ejemplo, ahora mismo, el spot está a 46,07€/gr.
> 
> ...




The Gold House esta muy bien. Son muy transparentes con los precios de compra.

Has hecho una buena venta teniendo en cuenta los pedruscos y cantidad de metal que querias vender, yo creo que no se puede pedir mas teniendo en cuenta las condiciones que has tenido para venderlos (al momento y toda esa cantidad de golpe)

Aqui en el foro no creo que los hubieses vendido, es mucha pasta.

Eso si, yo no los hubiese vendido a no ser por extrema necesidad, me encantan los lingotes, tener ese de 250 gramos en la mano y admirarlo tomando una buena copa tiene que ser el summum.


----------



## moklinowski (2 Feb 2020)

He pasado a mejor vida y menor sueldo (prejubilata) y es época de reducir costes y tener más disponible mensualmente.

El 50% ha ido a reducir la hipoteca. Y la otra mitad para acristalar una terraza de 15 m2 y algo de remanente.

He visto muchos años la onza en torno a 1200 dólares. Creo saber cuándo comprar algo de nuevo y en qué formato.


----------



## Será en Octubre (2 Feb 2020)

En The Gold House atienden sin cita y pagan al momento?
Es decir, un buen día me da por ahí y me presento allí con 2 lingotes y unas cuantas onzas y atienden y pagan sin más historias?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Feb 2020)

no queda,.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (2 Feb 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Me cito a mí mismo para comentar, con sorpresa, que no se suelen utilizar procedimientos de verificación (ensayo no destructivo, claro) que sean de fiar. En esta página que acabo de mirar, los métodos recomendados son de risa... How to test if a Gold Bar is real.
> 
> El único que mencionan de pasada, el análisis de las vibraciones, sí suena algo más serio... A Gold Bar Purity Testing Method Based on Vibration Characteristics
> 
> Saco la conclusión de que es más seguro comprar oro de monedas pequeñas, de 1/2 onza para abajo, y no comprar más que mini-lingotes...



Lo mejor son onzas o fracciones de monedas típicas de patrón de sonido conocido y verificable con el móvil con aplicaciones como Bulliontest.

Toquecito a la moneda y verificación con la app y me quedo totalmente tranquilo.

Nunca fue tan fácil verificar el oro.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (2 Feb 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Me cito a mí mismo para comentar, con sorpresa, que no se suelen utilizar procedimientos de verificación (ensayo no destructivo, claro) que sean de fiar. En esta página que acabo de mirar, los métodos recomendados son de risa... How to test if a Gold Bar is real.
> 
> El único que mencionan de pasada, el análisis de las vibraciones, sí suena algo más serio... A Gold Bar Purity Testing Method Based on Vibration Characteristics
> 
> Saco la conclusión de que es más seguro comprar oro de monedas pequeñas, de 1/2 onza para abajo, y no comprar más que mini-lingotes...



Te parecerán métodos de risa, pero es absolutamente fiable. Debido a la densidad del oro, si una pieza pesa lo que tiene que pesar y mide lo que tiene que medir, es oro. Con un pie de rey y una báscula de precisión.


----------



## XXavier (2 Feb 2020)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Te parecerán métodos de risa, pero es absolutamente fiable. Debido a la densidad del oro, si una pieza pesa lo que tiene que pesar y mide lo que tiene que medir, es oro. Con un pie de rey y una báscula de precisión.



No es fiable, porque se puede imitar exactamente la densidad del oro, con un 'sandwich' de cobre y tungsteno debidamente dimensionados. Luego se reviste de una delgada capa de oro electrolítico y eso pasa hasta un test de fluorescencia de rayos X...


----------



## XXavier (2 Feb 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Lo mejor son onzas o fracciones de monedas típicas de patrón de sonido conocido y verificable con el móvil con aplicaciones como Bulliontest.
> 
> Toquecito a la moneda y verificación con la app y me quedo totalmente tranquilo.
> 
> Nunca fue tan fácil verificar el oro.



Ese método sí suena bien...


----------



## Berciano230 (2 Feb 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Lo mejor son onzas o fracciones de monedas típicas de patrón de sonido conocido y verificable con el móvil con aplicaciones como Bulliontest.
> 
> Toquecito a la moneda y verificación con la app y me quedo totalmente tranquilo.
> 
> Nunca fue tan fácil verificar el oro.



Conocéis aplicación para iphone?
Saludos


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (2 Feb 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> No es fiable, porque se puede imitar exactamente la densidad del oro, con un 'sandwich' de cobre y tungsteno debidamente dimensionados. Luego se reviste de una delgada capa de oro electrolítico y eso pasa hasta un test de fluorescencia de rayos X...



Pero suena totalmente diferente al oro, porque la velocidad de propagación del sonido/vibraciones es totalmente distinta.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (2 Feb 2020)

berciano230 dijo:


> Conocéis aplicación para iphone?
> Saludos



Lo siento, solo conozco la de Android.


----------



## BaNGo (2 Feb 2020)

Este es el hilo de la compra venta. 
Intentad no ensuciar mucho que para estos temas hay otros hilos abiertos. 
Gracias.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (2 Feb 2020)

berciano230 dijo:


> Conocéis aplicación para iphone?
> Saludos



En su defecto tienes los analizadores de espectro de sonido (Espectroid en android) que seguro que alguno hay para iOS que te saca los picos espectrales de sonido y puede servir para lo mismo aunque menos fácil, cómodo y rápido que Bulliontest.


----------



## alvono (3 Feb 2020)

Compañeros, hay muchos usuarios suscritos a este hilo para enterarse rápidamente de las ofertas, que quedan diluidas entre tanto "off topic". Tenéis estos otros hilos en el foro para aclarar cualquier duda relacionada:

Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos!

Tiendas, sitios y webs, donde COMPRAR y VENDER oro, plata, platino y paladio


----------



## pedro.rgo (5 Feb 2020)

Vendo las siguientes monedas de oro:
- 20 francos Suiza 1949 a 270€
- 25 pesetas 1880*80 a 330 euros
- soberano 1967 a 330 euros

Dispongo de factura de compra. Trato en mano en Barcelona o Vallès Occidental


----------



## casaire (6 Feb 2020)

pedro.rgo dijo:


> Vendo las siguientes monedas de oro:
> - 20 francos Suiza 1949 a 270€
> - 25 pesetas 1880*80 a 330 euros
> - soberano 1967 a 330 euros
> ...




Les vendries abans si poses l'anunci en català. Broma de la bona. Au cacau.


----------



## Berciano230 (9 Feb 2020)

Saludos pongo a la venta dos lotes

Serie Predators – Serie de 4 piezas – 

100€ envio incluido correos certificado.


----------



## Vzorak (9 Feb 2020)

Buenas,
A la venta las siguientes monedas:

- Francia 1901 10 francos 0.900 3.21g -- 135euro
- USA 1986 5 dolares 1/10oz 0.917 -- 155euro
- Mongolia 1999 1000 tugrik 0.999 1.24g Proof -- 58euro
- Francia 2005 10 euro 0.920 8.45g Proof 1/4oz -- 360eu
- Chile 1926, 100 Pesos 10 condores 20,34g 0.900 - 860euro

Valladolid o Madrid entrega en mano. También posibilidad de cambios por otros modelos en oro (consultar)
Saludos


----------



## alvono (10 Feb 2020)

VENDIDO


----------



## miguelaneglesp (11 Feb 2020)

Buenos días 

estaría interesado en comprar una oz de oro maple, canguro o panda preferiblemente en mano por la zona de murcia o alrededores.

gracias


----------



## demokratos (12 Feb 2020)

Vendo en mano en Madrid y Barcelona napoleones, Vrenelis, maples y krugerrands. Precio por debajo del de Bruselas.


----------



## Palpatine (14 Feb 2020)

Alguno os dara el palo


----------



## Martes i13 (15 Feb 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> No es fiable, porque se puede imitar exactamente la densidad del oro, con un 'sandwich' de cobre y tungsteno debidamente dimensionados. Luego se reviste de una delgada capa de oro electrolítico y eso pasa hasta un test de fluorescencia de rayos X...



Lo que comentas es cierto, pero si como dices en el "sandwich' de cobre y tungsteno", hay cobre lo podrás descubrir con el peso suponiendo que la moneda tiene sus dimensiones ok, pues el cobre pesa 8,93 gr/cc; el oro 19,32 gr/cc; y el tungsteno 19,25 gr/cc, es decir si meten cobre a mismo volumen (Dimensiones) la moneda pesara menos, si por el contrario solo meten tungsteno solo lo podrás descubrir mediante el sonido que emite la moneda al ser golpeada, y por supuesto con técnicas de ultrasonidos, o cortándola....para ver su interior... 
Para el que este interesado en el tema puedo informar por lo privado de los comprobadores de monedas por sonido que dispongo.


----------



## XXavier (15 Feb 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Lo que comentas es cierto, pero si como dices en el "sandwich' de cobre y tungsteno", hay cobre lo podrás descubrir con el peso suponiendo que la moneda tiene sus dimensiones ok, pues el cobre pesa 8,93 gr/cc; el oro 19,32 gr/cc; y el tungsteno 19,25 gr/cc, es decir si meten cobre a mismo volumen (Dimensiones) la moneda pesara menos, si por el contrario solo meten tungsteno solo lo podrás descubrir mediante el sonido que emite la moneda al ser golpeada, y por supuesto con técnicas de ultrasonidos, o cortándola....para ver su interior...
> Para el que este interesado en el tema puedo informar por lo privado de los comprobadores de monedas por sonido que dispongo.



Si se apunta a un oro de 22 kt, como el de muchas monedas, y se dimensionan correctamente los componentes del 'sandwich', la imitación es perfecta. La densidad global de una moneda de 22 kt = 91,67% oro, resto cobre es 0,9167 x 19,32 + 0,0833 x 8,93 = 18,455
Esa densidad se puede imitar perfectamente con un 'sandwich' con la composición relativa W + Cu 0,923 x 19,25 + 0,077 x 8,93 = 18,455
Luego, la superficie se reviste electrolíticamente con una capa finísima de Au + Cu en las proporciones de 22 kt, y así escapa a la detección por fluorescencia de rayos X.

No conozco los procedimientos 'sonoros'. Seguramente funcionarán. El problema del alto precio actual del oro es que, para piezas acuñadas de una onza, puede ser negocio recurrir a realizar un 'sandwich' como el apuntado, confiando en no ser detectados con medidas de densidad, en las que algunos ponen una confianza excesiva. Por eso creo más seguro, puestos a invertir en monedas de oro, ir a piezas más pequeñas, de 1/2 onza o mejor de menos...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Feb 2020)

Precisamente es en las de 22kt Donde el tungsteno da más el cante. No pasa el Ping test ni de coña. las monedas de 22kt como los Krugerrands suenan igual que una campanilla. El tungsteno tiene un sonido seco, sin la reverberación propia del oro de 22kt. Cualquier persona sin necesidad de ser un experto puede distinguir la diferencia perfectamente. Sin embargo, el oro de 24kt como los Maples leaf, tienen un sonido más apagado, y una menor reverberación, por lo que En un test de sonido hay que tener el oído más hecho para distinguir la diferencia entre el oro y el sándwich de tungsteno. 
Si con un pie de rey y una báscula la moneda está en los parámetros correctos, y tiene el sonido al golpeo correcto, esa moneda es auténtica. El tungsteno puede engañar a las “máquinas” pero no al oído. Al menos a día de hoy


----------



## XXavier (16 Feb 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Precisamente es en las de 22kt Donde el tungsteno da más el cante. No pasa el Ping test ni de coña. las monedas de 22kt como los Krugerrands suenan igual que una campanilla. El tungsteno tiene un sonido seco, sin la reverberación propia del oro de 22kt. Cualquier persona sin necesidad de ser un experto puede distinguir la diferencia perfectamente. Sin embargo, el oro de 24kt como los Maples leaf, tienen un sonido más apagado, y una menor reverberación, por lo que En un test de sonido hay que tener el oído más hecho para distinguir la diferencia entre el oro y el sándwich de tungsteno.
> Si con un pie de rey y una báscula la moneda está en los parámetros correctos, y tiene el sonido al golpeo correcto, esa moneda es auténtica. El tungsteno puede engañar a las “máquinas” pero no al oído. Al menos a día de hoy



Eso de que 'da el cante' no es serio. No dudo de que la prueba de sonido pueda ofrecer resultados interesantes, pero habrán de expresarse en números, y no en percepciones subjetivas como 'un sonido más apagado', un 'sonido seco', o una 'menor reverberación'...

No me extrañaría que hubiese muchísimas monedas falsas en circulación, que cumplieran perfectamente la prueba de densidad (y hasta la de fluorescencia de rayos X) porque ya se sabe que la 'falsa monea' 'de mano en mano va, y ninguno se la quea'...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Feb 2020)

No será serio, pero es real como la vida misma. Ningún metal suena como el oro. Incluso la plata tiene su sonido característico. Tienes infinidad de vídeos en YouTube que lo atestiguan si no me crees. Y si no te fías de tu oído tienes APPs para el móvil que hacen el análisis por ti. Como por ejemplo bulliontest o cointrustapp:



Si eres muy torpe y no sabes golpear una moneda con un bolígrafo Bic o con la uña o hacerla bailar encima de una mesa, tienes este tipo de aparatos que lo hacen por ti, además en este vídeo publicitario puedes ver la brutal diferencia de sonido que hay entre el oro 22kt auténtico con las falsificaciones: 



Ya te digo que si te cuelan tungsteno por oro de 22kt es por que eres sordo o por que no tienes móvil. 
De todos modos estas cosas deberíamos tratarlas en el hilo del oro y no ensuciar el de compraventa.

Un saludo.


----------



## Berciano230 (16 Feb 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No será serio, pero es real como la vida misma. Ningún metal suena como el oro. Incluso la plata tiene su sonido característico. Tienes infinidad de vídeos en YouTube que lo atestiguan si no me crees. Y si no te fías de tu oído tienes APPs para el móvil que hacen el análisis por ti. Como por ejemplo bulliontest o cointrustapp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forofgold (16 Feb 2020)

@End olvida eso que acabas de Zankear, te lo dije estando jodido de la cabeza, lo habria borrado si lo hubiera visto de nuevo.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (16 Feb 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Eso de que 'da el cante' no es serio. No dudo de que la prueba de sonido pueda ofrecer resultados interesantes, pero habrán de expresarse en números, y no en percepciones subjetivas como 'un sonido más apagado', un 'sonido seco', o una 'menor reverberación'...



Hombre, yo supongo que la aplicación dará el ok o no lo dará en función de la frecuencia de vibración. Es decir, en función de números que si se corresponden con el rango correcto lo traduce en una respuesta afirmativa, y si no, en una negativa.


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Feb 2020)

ABRID UN HILO PARA OTRAS COSAS, ESTE ES PARA COMPRA-VENTA


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Feb 2020)

*vendidas*


----------



## demokratos (18 Feb 2020)

demokratos dijo:


> Vendo en mano en Madrid y Barcelona napoleones, Vrenelis, maples y krugerrands. Precio por debajo del de Bruselas.



Se acabaron los maples de oro. Tengo también onzas de plata (eagles, filarmónicas, maples, pandas)


----------



## brigante 88 (19 Feb 2020)

En la subasta efectuada esta tarde en "Tauler y Fau" si no es mucha intromisión, 
¿Que comisión de compra pagas al adquirir monedas? 
Porque viendo las piezas que ofreces, veo que los precios que señalas son "casi" a precio de coste para cualquier persona que se haya adjudicado algún lote. 

Que viene a ser, precio de adjudicación mas 18%

Por ej. el medio Krugerrand te a debido costar 620 + 18% = 733€ 






Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ademas de las que he puesto arriba tengo mas monedas de oro para vender,
> 
> En principio serian estas;
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ademas de las que he puesto arriba tengo mas monedas de oro para vender,
> 
> En principio serian estas;
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

Le pido disculpas previas por meterme donde no me llaman, pero sería quizá aconsejable que pusiera usted el peso fino, y no el peso bruto de las monedas, o en todo caso ambos. Para evitar sorpresas posteriores si el interesado no está familiarizado con el material a la venta.

Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## brigante 88 (19 Feb 2020)

Tengo 100 "pakillos" (100 pesetas plata) 15gr de plata pura

El lote preferiblemente lo vendo completo, algunas piezas estas "practicamente" sin circular

Precio por unidad 8€ 
Lote de 100 monedas 790€

En la imagen se puede ver las piezas que están "casi" sin circular


----------



## asqueado (19 Feb 2020)

*Compro






Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766 

Contacto MP*


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Digo yo que el interesado se pondra a mirar por internet que tipo de monedas son y que tipo de oro llevan, normalmente estas monedas suelen llevar oro 900, me pareceria de autenticos subnormales no mirar un poco en un par de paginas antes de comprar, no solo el tipo de oro que llevan si no los precios que se manejan con este tipo de monedas.
> 
> No creo que estemos en un foro en donde predomine la subnormalidad, creo que gente que compre oro y plata tendran un minimo de inteligencia.
> 
> ...



Realmente, siento haberle importunado con mis dudas, no era en absoluto mi intención. Para gente como yo, incorporados recientemente al ahorro en metales, y que solo tiene cierto conocimiento de las monedas de bullion puro, tipo krugerrand, Maples, Filarmonicas, etc, las monedas clásicas o contemporáneas circuladas son grandes desconocidas. En todo caso, le reitero mis disculpas y le agradezco sus aclaraciones.

Me despido deseándole una rápida venta, reciba usted un cordial saludo.


----------



## Berciano230 (20 Feb 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Realmente, siento haberle importunado con mis dudas, no era en absoluto mi intención. Para gente como yo, incorporados recientemente al ahorro en metales, y que solo tiene cierto conocimiento de las monedas de bullion puro, tipo krugerrand, Maples, Filarmonicas, etc, las monedas clásicas o contemporáneas circuladas son grandes desconocidas. En todo caso, le reitero mis disculpas y le agradezco sus aclaraciones.
> 
> Me despido deseándole una rápida venta, reciba usted un cordial saludo.



Buenos días. Palabras de Respeto y Educación , últimamente una carencia notable por estos lares.. 
Mis felicitaciones.


----------



## Muttley (20 Feb 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Realmente, siento haberle importunado con mis dudas, no era en absoluto mi intención. Para gente como yo, incorporados recientemente al ahorro en metales, y que solo tiene cierto conocimiento de las monedas de bullion puro, tipo krugerrand, Maples, Filarmonicas, etc, las monedas clásicas o contemporáneas circuladas son grandes desconocidas. En todo caso, le reitero mis disculpas y le agradezco sus aclaraciones.
> 
> Me despido deseándole una rápida venta, reciba usted un cordial saludo.



Una recomendación:
Antes de comprar una moneda de oro, hay que hacer una pequeña investigación que toma unos 5 minutos.
Muy poco tiempo si se va a gastar 300 euros o más.

Busque usted la moneda que pretende comprar, si es una moneda estándar en wikipedia aparecerá.
Si es un poco más complicada le recomiendo a usted que la busque en portal Numista. En este portal aparecen casi todas las monedas y medallas de uso común y muchísimas series limitadas, todas con información sobre las acuñaciones por año.
En la descripción de la moneda figura diámetro, peso en bruto, ley, denominación según catálogo, años de emisión etc.
Fíjese bien que la moneda expuesta sea la misma que a usted le interesa. Tenga usted cuidado porque hay monedas que son muy parecidas y que el peso o la ley puede variar según año de emisión.
Abajo del todo, la misma página le actualiza el precio a spot de esa misma moneda en el momento en el que usted está mirando y una idea de la rareza de la moneda de 0 a 100.

Un ejemplo, los 5 rublos de oro del zar Nicolas II
5 Rubles - Nikolai II, Russia

Con todo esto, valora usted la compra según el precio ofertado, las preferencias personales, el precio del oro en ese momento, la rareza de la pieza etc.

El vendedor puede o no dar datos como la ley en monedas comunes, tipos isabelinas, centenario etc.
En subastas, sólo se da el precio en bruto, no la ley por ejemplo. En portales de venta en algunos sí (coinvest) en otros no (goldsilver.be).

Lamento el offtopic. No veo de esta manera que falte información en el anuncio de notrabajo34 y por supuesto tampoco veo ningún problema en que usted pregunte cualquier aclaración que considere como cliente potencial.

Edito: un conforero me ha avisado que podría haber malentendidos con este mensaje, los 5 rublos de Nicolas II que pongo como ejemplo NO es una moneda que se suela encontrar a spot por lo que suele llevar premium asociado. Se ha tratado de un ejemplo ilustrativo del uso que puede tener numista. y no he entrado a valorar lo que puede costar esta moneda en el mercado.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Feb 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Una recomendación:
> Antes de comprar una moneda de oro, hay que hacer una pequeña investigación que toma unos 5 minutos.
> Muy poco tiempo si se va a gastar 300 euros o más.
> 
> ...



Sin animo de ensuciar más el hilo de lo que ya lo he hecho, quiero agradecerle la valiosa información aportada. Será de gran utilidad para todos los foreros que se encuentren en una situación similar a la mía. 

Le reitero mi agradecimiento, y le envío un cordial saludo.


----------



## Scouser (20 Feb 2020)

*IDEM mi menasje de ayer (ya borrado por cierto - a ver si algunos se enteran y limpian su (a mi juicio) porquería del hilo y que se enteren de una vez para qué estamos aquí) 
Se venden estas monedas de 1oz*

Eagle 1995 - 22€
Libertad 1989 - 23€ (x6 disponibles)
Libertad 1992 - 21€
Libertad 2015 - 20€ (x5 - con alguna mancha, puntito)
Lunar II 2008 - Ratón - 27€
Lunar II 2012 - Dragón - 27€
Lunar II 2012 - Dragón - 26€ (punto donde la reina)
Lunar II 2013 - Serpiente - 28€ (x2 disponibles)
Lunar II 2018 - Perro - 22€
Lunar II 2019 - Cerdo - 22€ (x10 aún en el rollo)
Britannia 2016 - 20€ (manchita en la mejilla)
Panda 2011 - 27€ (x3)
Panda 2017 - 23€ (x9)
Panda 2019 - 22€ (x10)
Koala 2017 - 21€ (x2)
Kookaburra 2014 - 21€ (cápsula rayada)
Kookaburra 2018 (x2) - 21€ (cápsulas rayadas)
Reino Unido Lunar Mono - 23€
Reino Unido Lunar - Gallo - 23€
Rwanda - Hipopótamo - 26€

*Se venden estas monedas de 2oz *_*encapsuladas*:_
Libertad 2017 - 44€ (x3)

Fotos por WhatsApp. En mano cerca de Valladolid. Si son muchas, voy hasta Palencia (con P)


----------



## Baalbek (21 Feb 2020)

Coincido con mi compañero Scouser , en qué éstas conversaciones légimitas y/o interesantes, una vez se desarrollan más, es más interesante se abran en otro hilo.

*Se vende* pack de 46 monedas de 100 ptas plata "pakillos" a 356e envío certificado incluído.

Se Vende Marvel Spiderman en Certificado. Muy pocas unidades. Has leído bien. A 90e

Saludos


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Feb 2020)

Saludos pongo a la venta dos lotes

Serie Predators – Serie de 4 piezas – 

100€ envio incluido correos certificado.


----------



## Disolvente (21 Feb 2020)

Vendo krugerrand 1oz. oro a precio spot -4% , en Barcelona, sólo foreros con historial.

Interesados envíen MP.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Feb 2020)

vendido todo.


----------



## inver999 (24 Feb 2020)

Vendo: (Monedas de oro compradas en Kitco)

20 dollars USA Head - Double Eagle 1898 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 
A precio de Spot 1498€


20 Dolares USA Head - Double Eagle 1894 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 
A precio de Spot 1498€


20 Dolares Liberty St. Gaudens 1924 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900 
A precio de Spot 1498€


Monedas de Platino:

Koala 1/4 oz Platino 1992 7,78gr Pureza 0.999 
244€
 
Britannia 1/4oz Platino 25 Pounds 2007 PF64 ULTRA CAMEO 
248€
 
Eagle Liberty USA 2004 1/4oz Platino MS69 0.999 
248€


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Feb 2020)

Vendo Krugerrand 1 oz

A spot y si es en Bitcoin/Litecoin/Bitcoin Cash/Ethereum a spot -5%

en Madrid/Madrid sur


*VENDIDO*


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Feb 2020)

inver999 dijo:


> Vendo: (Monedas de oro compradas en Kitco)
> 
> 20 dollars USA Head - Double Eagle 1898 EBC 33,48gr Pureza 0.900
> A precio de Spot 1498€
> ...




estaria bien que pusierais de donde sois para saber si haceis tratos en mano o solo envio...


----------



## brigante 88 (25 Feb 2020)

Disponible PLATA

60 monedas de 50 Francos Franceses. Peso 30g Ley 900 (27g de plata pura)-----Precio 16,2€ unidad

120monedas de 10 Francos Franceses. Peso 25g Ley 900 (22,5g de plata pura)------Precio 13,2€ unidad

Las monedas entán en estado de "Sin circular" y muchas con pátina. Puedo enviar fotos por watsap.

Trato en mano zona Burgos y posibilidad en provincias de alrededor.


----------



## Forcopula (26 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cambio mascarilla por onza de oro.
> 
> Tambien acepto plata, todo seria ver la cantidad............
> 
> Homologada FFP2.



Mira que eres miserable, y en otro hilo diciendo que lo harías como favor. Eres de la peor calaña que he visto.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2020)

no queda nada.


----------



## Anuminas (26 Feb 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Mira que eres miserable, y en otro hilo diciendo que lo harías como favor. Eres de la peor calaña que he visto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



No hagas caso a un troll, son unos pobres desgraciados y solo se alimentan de tu atención, se les debe reportar e ignorar


----------



## Berciano230 (26 Feb 2020)

Posteo de nuevo para por lo menos ver monedas que es lo que toca.. 

Serie Predators – Serie de 4 piezas – 

100€ envio incluido correos certificado.


----------



## bondiappcc (26 Feb 2020)

Hoy he pasado por una tienda de compro oro (Gold converters, c/Sant Vicent, 222, Valencia) y he preguntado si tenían monedas. Por curiosidad más que nada, porque hace meses que no tengo dinero disponible.

Me han dicho que monedas tienen pocas porque las funden y hacen lingotes.

Me han enseñado la que tenían disponible, una Maple de una onza de 1997.

El precio: 1.550 euros.

Lo digo por si interesa a alguien.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (26 Feb 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Hoy he pasado por una tienda de compro oro (Gold converters, c/Sant Vicent, 222, Valencia) y he preguntado si tenían monedas. Por curiosidad más que nada, porque hace meses que no tengo dinero disponible.
> 
> Me han dicho que monedas tienen pocas porque las funden y hacen lingotes.
> 
> ...



Pues eso, si sucede en bastantes tiendas, significa que hay tendencia a almacenar en manos de clientes mayoristas...


----------



## conde84 (26 Feb 2020)

-Canguro in outback 2012,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros
-Canguro in outback 2013,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros
-Canguro in outback 2014,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros

-Canguro at sunset 2010 1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros

-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2015 ''Agro.jr'' (en blister) - 32 €
-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2016 ''Monty'' (en blister) - 32 €

- Australia Lunar I 2004 ''mono'' - 49 €

-Australian Stock Horse 2016 (con certificado) - 32 €

-Media onza australia 2014 ''tiburon blanco'' - 14€
-Media onza australia 2015''tiburon martillo'' - 14€
-Media onza australia 2016 ''tiburon tigre'' - 14€


-Canada 2012 Puma - 25 €
-Canada 2012 Alce - 24 € (mancha leche en cara reina)
-Canada 2013 Antilope - 25 €
-Canada 2013 Bisonte - 25 €

-Canada 2016 ''Puma'' - 25€

-Somalia The African Monkey 1999 - 34 €

-Fiji Iguana 2015 en su blister certi-look - 27 €


-Panda 2015 - 29 €
-Panda 2016 - 29 €


-Britannia 1998 - 26 € (alguna pequeña mancha de leche)
-Britannia 2008 - 29 €

-Britannia 2013 proof (diseño exclusivo para proof) con certificado, estuche y carton originales - 64 €
-Britannia 2015 proof (diseño exclusivo para proof) con certificado, estuche y carton originales - 64 €

- Lunar Gran Bretaña 2016 year of the monkey - 24 €

-Tokelau 2016 - ''hakula-sailfish'' - 25 €


-3 Rublos Rusia 1993 ''Ballet'' 34,8 g plata 900 proof - 28 €

-5 ecus 1989 carlos V (33,6 g plata 925) sin certificado ni estuche - 22 €
-5 ecus 1990 alfonso x (33,6 g plata 925) sin certificado ni estuche - 22€
-5 ecus 1991 averroes (33,6 g plata 925) sin certificado ni estuche - 22€
-5 ecus 1992 carlo III (33,6 g plata 925) sin certificado ni estuche - 22€

Los precios son finales, por favor abstenerse de regateos.

Gastos de envio segun tarifas de correos


Cualquier duda o peticion de fotos por mensaje privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## goacida (28 Feb 2020)

vendo 3 onzas de oro pilarmonicas y tres , *Krugerrand, se pueden vender por separado, trato *en mano en Madrid, precio por privado.


----------



## dabuti (29 Feb 2020)

¿Dónde está el hilo de las de 12 euros de plata?


----------



## Berciano230 (29 Feb 2020)

Fachadolid dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el hilo de las de 12 euros de plata?




BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV)


----------



## yopyop (1 Mar 2020)

Vendidos.


----------



## esseri (2 Mar 2020)

perdón, edito al subir un post al hilo equivocado.
Un saludo.


----------



## chustazo (5 Mar 2020)

Yo también pregunté y... nada.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Mar 2020)

Preguntó medio foro, y todos recibimos la misma respuesta, el silencio administrativo...igual fué tanta la avalancha de interés que entre todos desincentivamos la venta.


----------



## Orooo (5 Mar 2020)

Deberia ser norma en este hilo poner precio y foto del producto.


----------



## yopyop (5 Mar 2020)

Vendido todo.


----------



## Higadillas (7 Mar 2020)

Buenos días,

Estoy buscando 1 moneda de oro de máximo 1/4 oz, preferiblemente moneda histórica tipo alfonsina, francos franceses o soberano.

Saludos


----------



## Higadillas (7 Mar 2020)

BaNGo dijo:


> ¿De dónde eres?



Me muevo por al zona noreste de Teruel. También puedo desplazarme por el sur de Tarragona-norte de Castellón


----------



## Mininota (7 Mar 2020)

Buenos días.
Querría vender un lingote de 100 gramos de oro. Pero no me apetece quedar por ahí en la calle, con desconocidos. La verdad, me da miedo que pase alguna cosa. Mi lingote es "legal" , vamos, que tengo las facturas y lo compré via banco, todo legal, nada que ocultar a Hacienda. ¿Alguien sería tan amable de hacerme una indicaciòn de cómo proceder? ¿SAbéis cómo actúan las casas que se dedican a esto? Y si álguien está interesado, pues todo es cuestión de hablarlo. Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Pintxen (8 Mar 2020)

Mininota dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Querría vender un lingote de 100 gramos de oro. Pero no me apetece quedar por ahí en la calle, con desconocidos. La verdad, me da miedo que pase alguna cosa. Mi lingote es "legal" , vamos, que tengo las facturas y lo compré via banco, todo legal, nada que ocultar a Hacienda. ¿Alguien sería tan amable de hacerme una indicaciòn de cómo proceder? ¿SAbéis cómo actúan las casas que se dedican a esto? Y si álguien está interesado, pues todo es cuestión de hablarlo. Muchas gracias y un saludo.



Respeto tu opinión, pero aunque te parezca mentira la gente que se mueve en este foro es en un 99% gente de fiar, a pesar de que hay gente de lo más variopinta, sobre todo a lo que ideología política se refiere. Si que es verdad que 100 gr. es bastante, pero si lo vendieses en mano a algún forero en un lugar donde haya cámaras (dentro de un cajero automático, la entrada de un centro comercial, etc...) no tendrías por qué tener problemas. 
Suerte


----------



## L'omertá (8 Mar 2020)

Sigo con intención de vender:
203 grs de oro 24k en monedas proof con certificados y factura a precio spot, información por privado.
Aviso de que vendo el lote entero no lo fracciono.
Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (8 Mar 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Respeto tu opinión, pero aunque te parezca mentira la gente que se mueve en este foro es en un 99% gente de fiar, a pesar de que hay gente de lo más variopinta, sobre todo a lo que ideología política se refiere. Si que es verdad que 100 gr. es bastante, pero si lo vendieses en mano a algún forero en un lugar donde haya cámaras (dentro de un cajero automático, la entrada de un centro comercial, etc...) no tendrías por qué tener problemas.
> Suerte



Quería preguntar, a todos en general, si es que creeis que la presencia de una camara le importe de algo a un ladrón.. realmente, es probable que atrapen a alguien por un robo de poca entidad (la policia así lo consideraría no?) y a lo mejor sin ni siquiera heridos, con tal solo tener la policia una imagen (y quizás pixelada).. yo por una o dos monedas me fiaría.. quizás para 100 gramos ya empieza a ser un riesgo, no? Allí cada cual lo valora de forma sujetiva pero ya veís que yo por ejemplo estoy con Mininota. (De todas formas vete a una tienda, no? Es que querer sin riesgo y sin comision y sin impuestos es pretender demasiado a mi modo de ver)


----------



## Toniceman (8 Mar 2020)

Buenas tardes, alguien me puede indicar el foro de compra venta monedas peseta?

Gracias.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 Mar 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Quería preguntar, a todos en general, si es que creeis que la presencia de una camara le importe de algo a un ladrón.. realmente, es probable que atrapen a alguien por un robo de poca entidad (la policia así lo consideraría no?) y a lo mejor sin ni siquiera heridos, con tal solo tener la policia una imagen (y quizás pixelada).. yo por una o dos monedas me fiaría.. quizás para 100 gramos ya empieza a ser un riesgo, no? Allí cada cual lo valora de forma sujetiva pero ya veís que yo por ejemplo estoy con Mininota. (De todas formas vete a una tienda, no? Es que querer sin riesgo y sin comision y sin impuestos es pretender demasiado a mi modo de ver)



Por partes:

- Con una imagen de una cámara, sí, es probable que atrapen a un ladrón. Las cámaras se ponen para eso. Si está fichado desde luego se puede dar por cogido, y si no lo está, la probabilidad de cogerlo tampoco es pequeña.
- La policía no lo consideraría de poca entidad en cuanto supere la cantidad de 400 euros y, de acuerdo con el Código Penal, se convierte en un delito grave.
- Que haya heridos o no los haya es irrelevante a efectos de la tipificación penal. En cuanto hay intimidación o violencia en las personas, ya no es hurto, es robo, que es un delito sustancialmente más grave. Si además hubiera lesiones, esto último se suma como otro delito.
- Si encaja en el tipo penal de robo y no de hurto, ni siquiera es necesario llegar a la cantidad de 400 euros para que sea tipificado como tal.

Como en otras ocasiones han señalado algunos foreros, para tratar este tipo de cuestiones es mejor hacerlo en otros hilos a fin de no desviar la atención sobre el tema de este hilo. He respondido porque dada la pregunta que se ha planteado, me parece de capital importancia dejar el asunto claro para mantener la confianza precisamente en la compra venta de oro entre particulares.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Mar 2020)

vendido todo.


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2020)

VENDO, por correo o en Barcelona o Girona

PLATA: 
Dollar Morgan 1885 26.73 gr (0,9 Ag) 13 e.
Dollar Morgan 1878 26.73 gr (0,9 Ag) 13 e.
10 Francos 1967 25 gr 12 e.
2 paquillos 66*68 y 66*66 19 g (,8 Ag) 8 e/u

Contactar por privado

Asimismo, dispongo de numerosas monedas de pesetas.
Preguntad lo que os puede interesary miramos si tengo o no.

Gracias


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 Mar 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi me hicieron una cosa bien gorda, no puedo entrar en detalles y habia camaras, el comercio donde estaban las camaras dijo que no estaban activadas ya que era ilegal tener camaras enfocadas a la calle.
> 
> La policia sabia quien habia sido, sabia que habia mentido en todo y que habia sido el.
> 
> ...



Es decir, que no había pruebas. Si las pruebas que pudiera haber se hubieran obtenido ilegalmente (tal y como describes que pudieran haber existido), no sirven. No sé qué pretendías entonces que hicieran. "Saber" algo en un procedimiento penal no vale nada, hay que probarlo. 

Eso habría sido igual en España, que en Francia o Alemania. Quizá en Irán no. 

Si queréis seguir hablando de esto abrimos otro hilo.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (10 Mar 2020)

Compro onzas de platino de segunda mano en Galicia.


----------



## Mininota (10 Mar 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Respeto tu opinión, pero aunque te parezca mentira la gente que se mueve en este foro es en un 99% gente de fiar, a pesar de que hay gente de lo más variopinta, sobre todo a lo que ideología política se refiere. Si que es verdad que 100 gr. es bastante, pero si lo vendieses en mano a algún forero en un lugar donde haya cámaras (dentro de un cajero automático, la entrada de un centro comercial, etc...) no tendrías por qué tener problemas.
> Suerte



No me cabe duda de que le gente del foro en su inmensa mayoría es de fiar.
Gracias por tus consejos.
Un saludo


----------



## mabv1976 (11 Mar 2020)

Mininota dijo:


> No me cabe duda de que le gente del foro en su inmensa mayoría es de fiar.
> Gracias por tus consejos.
> Un saludo



Desde 2012 he hecho tratos con foreros, digamos que más de 30 tratos en persona, a cada cual mejor, y como te han comentado cada uno somos de diferente pelaje, pero el simple hecho de tener esta afición a los metales crea una complicidad, si vas a tratar con un forero con relativa antiguedad o algún trato previo no deberías tener ningún problema, o como te han dicho se puede hacer el trato en el interior de una entidad bancaria, así hay cámaras e ingresas el dinero inmediatamente en la cuenta(recomiendo cantidades menores a 500 € de una sola vez)

Un saludo a todos los metaleros y perdón por continuar el off-topic


----------



## demokratos (11 Mar 2020)

Últimos días en Barcelona para quien quiera Krugerrands a spot.


----------



## Scouser (12 Mar 2020)

Vendo soberano de oro de 1888 - precio 340€
En mano - zona de Valladolid
Por correo, con los gastos a elegir por parte del comprador (seguro etc.)
Mensaje por privado y fotos por Whatsapp


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2020)

Vendido todo.


----------



## galan1987 (12 Mar 2020)

Pongo en venta a precio de Spot el siguiente lote:
5 soberanos de diferentes años
10 dolares Liberty
Trato en mano en Malaga
Se puede mandar a cargo del comprador
Ninguna de las morenas han sido usadas en joyería


----------



## noobie (12 Mar 2020)

Que es esto? 
yo también estoy interesado con lo que nos viene...


----------



## elias2 (13 Mar 2020)

Mejor di que buscas y haz trato en mano en la ciudad donde vives en un sitio publico, no creo que nadie ponga objeción a eso.


----------



## jaimito2 (13 Mar 2020)

Buenos dias a todos
Compraría onzas krugerrad o filarmonica, solamente en mano. Valencia
Gracias


----------



## Aceituno (13 Mar 2020)

Estimado compañero,

Creo que no se trata de tener 1 mensaje o de tener 5. Es mas bien la confianza que sienta el vendedor. Cada uno ve las cosas de una manera.

Te recomiendo que pongas un anuncio con el tipo de piezas que buscas y seguro que encuentras a alguien interesado en vender!!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Mar 2020)

Vendido todo.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

Cambio 1 onza de Oro Maple por 1 BTC .

Oferta sólo para hoy.


----------



## conde84 (16 Mar 2020)

Tengo curiosidad por ver si alguien estos dias vende algo de plata y si asi fuese a que precio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Mar 2020)

Vendido.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por ver si alguien estos dias vende algo de plata y si asi fuese a que precio.



Vendo kilo de plata en monedas y/o barras por 1 BTC. Máx 20 kilos, por ejemplo.

Sólo hoy.

p.d. privi, please...k ya voy sobráo de hilos k leer.


----------



## elKaiser (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Vendo kilo de plata en monedas y/o barras por 1 BTC. Máx 20 kilos, por ejemplo.
> 
> Sólo hoy.
> 
> p.d. privi, please...k ya voy sobráo de hilos k leer.



Por favor, no desvirtuemos el hilo; estas gracietas en guarderia.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Por favor, no desvirtuemos el hilo; estas gracietas en guarderia.



Gracietas ? Si no te da la psique, véte tú a la guardería, bocazas.

La oferta está ahí y es seria y hábil. La de la onza de Oro por BTC, lo mismo.

El bitcoñero k no haya hecho sus deberes...k pague.

Si no te interesa, mús...pero no jodas los biznez del hilo, k para éso está.


----------



## elKaiser (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Gracietas ? Si no te da la psique, véte tú a la guardería, bocazas.
> 
> La oferta está ahí y es seria y hábil.
> 
> ...



Al ignore.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Al ignore.



Vaya, vaya... un pillaéte. 

*"Es una figura de cuña según el AT; si tiene el pico hacia arriba debiera romper al alza, aunque vete a saber"* 

el 17/12 y con BTC a 7000 y pico pavos en el hilo de BTC.  A mamarla a la wardería, niño...y si quieres metal, ya sabes. A PRECIO REAL.

Así están HOY las cosas. Pero tendrás k aprender solita. Reza para ese rebote.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Allá donde pisas lo ensucias todo de prepotencia, vaya un elemento que estás hecho...
> 
> Mal pago tengas.



Sí, reza para ello. Un enano como tú no se lo da ni a su maruja.

Aparta tus complejos del hilo, k no está para k ahorres en psiquiatra, plimplín.

Lo mismo k al otro : Si no hay biznezz...al margen y dejas a los mayores. A k es fácil de comprender hasta para tí ?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Vaya, vaya... un pillaéte.
> 
> *"Es una figura de cuña según el AT; si tiene el pico hacia arriba debiera romper al alza, aunque vete a saber"*
> 
> ...



Tontucio. 

Al ignore.


----------



## Iliev (18 Mar 2020)

Compro oro y plata zona Barcelona. Consultas y ofertas por privado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Mar 2020)

Vendido.


----------



## nicklessss (18 Mar 2020)

Compro monedas y lingotes de plata en Madrid. Contactar por privado.


----------



## schopenhauer (18 Mar 2020)

Compro oro y plata en granada, preferiblemente oro. Enviadme privados


----------



## frankie83 (19 Mar 2020)

nicklessss dijo:


> Compro monedas y lingotes de plata en Madrid. Contactar por privado.



Se puede saber como lo harias? Te desplazas tranquilamente hasta la casa del forero en coche?


----------



## frankie83 (19 Mar 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Se puede saber como lo harias? Te desplazas tranquilamente hasta la casa del forero en coche?



Además.. queda alguien que venda? Y a qué precio? 100€ una onza creo sería razonable.. raro no haya aparecido nadie aún planteándolo


----------



## bondiappcc (19 Mar 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Se puede saber como lo harias? Te desplazas tranquilamente hasta la casa del forero en coche?



Siempre se puede quedar en algún supermercado o cajero automático. Una vez allí dentro, se hace el trueque.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Mar 2020)

vendido


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Mar 2020)

No quiero ensuciar el hilo, seré breve valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros. Saludos


----------



## casaire (22 Mar 2020)

Compro joyas de oro en buen estado (cadenas , anillos, collares , pulseras,etc) , zona de València. Pago muy bien . Mandad un privado. Tengo buenas referencias.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Mar 2020)

Hola,

Vendo lo siguiente:

5 onzas de plata Liberty de 2017 - 23 eur cada una

Estoy en Santiago de Compostela, así que hago trato en mano aquí (en supermercados o cajero) o envío por correo certificado previa transferencia.

Absoluta seriedad. Monedas compradas en Andorrano y en El Dorado.

Contactos por privado para cerrar el trato.

Gracias!


----------



## Anuminas (23 Mar 2020)

CHICOS

QUEDATE EN TU PUTA CASA
QUEDATE EN TU PUTA CASAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
YA hareis tratos mas tarde pero
QUEDATE EN TU PUTA CASAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## CMarlow (23 Mar 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> CHICOS
> 
> QUEDATE EN TU PUTA CASA
> QUEDATE EN TU PUTA CASAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...



Si pongo estas piezas a la venta es porque desgraciadamente necesito el dinero ahora. Las vendo por una cuestion de emergencia, no por gusto. Y los envíos postales siguen funcionando. Un saludo


----------



## Anuminas (23 Mar 2020)

CMarlow dijo:


> Si pongo estas piezas a la venta es porque desgraciadamente necesito el dinero ahora. Las vendo por una cuestion de emergencia, no por gusto. Y los envíos postales siguen funcionando. Un saludo



Lo comprendo pero lo de trato en mano sobra, por correos seria mejor, suerte con la venta y animo


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Mar 2020)

Cuidado con los envíos, asegurarse antes, no están llegando, mi cartera ya me aviso que esta todo retenido.
Saludos


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (24 Mar 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Lo comprendo pero lo de trato en mano sobra, por correos seria mejor, suerte con la venta y animo



Si se puede ir al cajero a cambiar certificados digitales de deuda bancaria por dinero publico en efectivo (retirar dinero), que menos que poder también cambiar dinero real universal por dinero público en efectivo con un compatriota.

¿O es que los bancos son privilegiados? Retórico....


----------



## Martes i13 (25 Mar 2020)

CMarlow dijo:


> Si pongo estas piezas a la venta es porque desgraciadamente necesito el dinero ahora. Las vendo por una cuestion de emergencia, no por gusto. Y los envíos postales siguen funcionando. Un saludo



Di que sí, toma precauciones guantes, mascarilla, distancia de seguridad y vende donde tu consideres mejor, que otros salen para nada a la calle y nadie se queja!!!!
Animo saludos y suerte!!!


----------



## senormartin (25 Mar 2020)

Hola, compro onzas de oro a spot, en Madrid, hacia mil años que no entraba en el foro y me toco abrir una cuenta nueva. Os daría referencias de numismaticos a niviel nacional para tranquilidad. Pido lo mismo. Solo gente seria.

Saludos.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Mar 2020)

Te acabo de responder ppr 
Te acabo de responder por privado


----------



## Arraez (25 Mar 2020)

Hola compro onzas de plata en Valencia. Enviar privado por favor

Enviado desde mi SM-T510 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## luis fernandez (29 Mar 2020)

*Buenas,

Compro plata en Galicia*


----------



## nicklessss (29 Mar 2020)

Moderador, visto lo visto últimamente, yo creo que a este hilo habría que cambiarle el título de "compra y venta" por el de "compra" a secas, ¿no?

Y dejad de ensuciar el hilo, coño!


----------



## Higadillas (29 Mar 2020)

Buenas tardes,

Un conocido se plantea dar salida a algunas monedas de oro históricas (20 francos, soberanos, alfonsinas...procedentes de subastas). Le he hablado de este foro.

A 56 euros/gramo previo pago por transferencia las envía por correos o mensajero. Si alguien está interesado, escribidme por privado y os paso contacto.

Saludos


----------



## romanillo (29 Mar 2020)

Por que no compráis en degussa que siguen teniendo monedas de oro mas baratas que muchas de las que por aquí se ofrecen y en degussa siempre han sido serios, no entiendo tanta sicosis con el tema de querer comprar oro, se sigue vendiendo apesar de lo que dicen los asustaviejas.

1 soberano Elisabeth II (pelo trenza) 1957-1968 Moneda de oro


----------



## frankie83 (30 Mar 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Por que no compráis en degussa que siguen teniendo monedas de oro mas baratas que muchas de las que por aquí se ofrecen y en degussa siempre han sido serios, no entiendo tanta sicosis con el tema de querer comprar oro, se sigue vendiendo apesar de lo que dicen los asustaviejas.
> 
> 1 soberano Elisabeth II (pelo trenza) 1957-1968 Moneda de oro



Hombre, a 55 euros/g ? Es que estos no tienen verguenza.. antes de comprarle a Degussa tengo otros canales, si no, directamente no compro


----------



## galan1987 (31 Mar 2020)

Sigen en venta, por por necesidades tengo que venderlas con rapidez as que por todo el lote puedo rebajar un 1.5% el precio de spot
5 soberanos de diferentes años
10 dolares Liberty
Trato en mano en Malaga, ahora complicado. Cuando pase el covid
Se puede mandar a cargo del comprador 
Ninguna de las monedas han sido usadas en joyería


----------



## yopyop (31 Mar 2020)

Todo vendido.


----------



## Wiflhy (1 Abr 2020)

Buenas,
Vendo colección monedas de plata.

32 monedas, todas con factura de compra.

14 uds Niue Athenian OWL 22€/ud
1 ud Britania 2018 22€
1 Krugerrand 2018 22€
1 Silver Eagle 2018 22€
1 Mexico Libertad 2017 24€
1 American Buffalo 24€
1 Rum Runner 2018 Eastern Caribbean 24€
1 Fiji Mermain Rising 2018 24€
1 Cougar 2016 Predators 24€
1 Lynx 2017 Predators 24€
1 Wolf 2018 Predators 24€
1 Panda 2017 24€
1 Filarmonica 2018 22€
1 Maple Leaf 2018 22€
1 Kangaroo 2018 22€
1 Noah's Ark Armenia 23€
1 Voyageur (150 Aniversary) 2017 23€
1 Fiji Samurai 2018 25€
1 Rectangle Dragon 2019 24€

Las 32 monedas con capsulas a 22€/ud. (704€), si es por envío, se pagará a medias.

Compras mínimas de 4 monedas.


*VENDIDO*


----------



## L'omertá (1 Abr 2020)

Tengo a la venta 203 gr de monedas de oro 24 K de la FNMT, proof, certificadas y con factura. Precio por privado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Abr 2020)

Tengo un soberano de oro, Georgius V a 380 euros, 7,97 gramos de 1931.

Tambien 7 kg de plata en formato plata medalla, ley de la plata 925 a 520 euros el kg.

Trato en mano en granada.


----------



## arbones (4 Abr 2020)

estoy interesado en la compra de monedas de oro o pequeños lingotes a poder ser entrega en mano en galicia(vigo), a precios razonables


----------



## hazaña (4 Abr 2020)

..............


----------



## arbones (5 Abr 2020)

quiero comprar alguna moneda de plata ya que estoy empezando, visto que no hay nadie que viva cerca mia podria estar interesado en comprar con envio, si alguien me envia un mensage privado explicandome el proceso de envio de este tipo de monedas podria comprar alguna a dicha persona.

saludos


----------



## Pintxen (5 Abr 2020)

arbones dijo:


> quiero comprar alguna moneda de plata ya que estoy empezando, visto que no hay nadie que viva cerca mia podria estar interesado en comprar con envio, si alguien me envia un mensage privado explicandome el proceso de envio de este tipo de monedas podria comprar alguna a dicha persona.
> 
> saludos



Si pones de dónde eres o la zona de entrega quizás alguien quiera venderte algo.


----------



## arbones (6 Abr 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Si pones de dónde eres o la zona de entrega quizás alguien quiera venderte algo.




escribi hace unos dias otra respuesta, soy de Galicia mas concretamente de Vigo.

gracias


----------



## yopyop (6 Abr 2020)

Vendidas.


----------



## mazinger-z (7 Abr 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Pongo a la venta algunas monedas de plata, de la mayoría tengo varias unidades.
> 
> Mando fotos a interesados, salvo canguros, krugerrand y alguna otra, las demás vienen en cápsula original.
> 
> ...


----------



## mazinger-z (7 Abr 2020)

me gustaría ver foto krugerrand 2017


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Abr 2020)

Tengo medallas de plata ley925

Medallas de tematica personajes de Cataluña-

Tambien medallas del salon nautico de barcelona plata de ley 925

Enseño foto por wassap

550 euros el kg.

Se pueden enviar.

A partir de 2 kg envio gratuito.


----------



## Baalbek (7 Abr 2020)

Se vende por envío de mensajería 24h lote de 24 onzas muy variadas, al precio de 24e con envío incluído. 
Valoraciones positivas en el hilo de valoración de foreros.

Saludos


----------



## Forcopula (9 Abr 2020)

Billy el niño... buena adquisición y muy buen precio. Con un vendedor como Edu, adquisición perfecta.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yopyop (10 Abr 2020)

Vendidas


----------



## Muttley (11 Abr 2020)

Compro moneda de 2 oz lunar I año de la rata 2008.


----------



## mosquin1 (12 Abr 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Tengo a la venta 203 gr de monedas de oro 24 K de la FNMT, proof, certificadas y con factura. Precio por privado.



Hola.
Compro grandes lotes de estas monedas y me podría interesar comprar todo el conjunto de oros de FNMT.
Necesitaría relacion y precio.
Saludos


----------



## Javier Jc (14 Abr 2020)

Hola buenas, tengo una duda. ¿A cuanto se puede valorar el Maple Leaf de plata de 1 onza del año 2020? En algunas lo veo a 25 otras llegan a 37e la moneda y me parece un robo. Sabría alguien decirme sobre cuanto rondaría su valor real?


----------



## paraisofiscal (14 Abr 2020)

Se ha comentado en diversas ocasiones que el valor oscila entre el binomio oferta/demanda y el nivel de ética/avaricia que posea el vendedor.

El ejemplo lo tienes en algo tan poco valioso como una mascarilla que hace 3 semanas costaba 8 céntimos de euro y ahora las venden a x12 o más.

Si se hace con un trocito de fibra sintética y 2 gomas, cómo esperas que no se haga con los metales preciosos que realmente tienen un valor intrínseco mucho mayor.


----------



## Kruger (14 Abr 2020)

Vendo moneda de oro 10 ECU emitida en el año 1989 por la FNMT. Calidad: Flor de cuño.
1/10 onza Troy de oro fino. Con certificado de autenticidad y en su estuche de madera original.
Precio 170€. En mano en Valladolid o envío por cuenta del comprador.
Contactar por MP.


----------



## galan1987 (14 Abr 2020)

Dispongo aun en venta de las siguientes monedas:
5 Soberanos de diferentes años.
10 dollares Liberty.
Podría realizarse en mano en malaga o por envio.
Precio SPOT + 5%
Si alguien se lleva todas de una vez se hace un descuento importante.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (15 Abr 2020)

Molaría especificar en los anuncios si se vende plata u oro . En algunos casos puede no quedar claro.


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (15 Abr 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Molaría especificar en los anuncios si se vende plata u oro . En algunos casos puede no quedar claro.



Viendo los precios ya te haces a una idea de que metal es.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (15 Abr 2020)

Gaysenberg20 dijo:


> Viendo los precios ya te haces a una idea de que metal es.



Por eso especifiqué "en algunos casos". Algunos no postean precios y piden más detalles por privado


----------



## daputi ha muerto (16 Abr 2020)

Buenos dias .... algún forero me podría por favor explicar cómo está el tema de las monedas de 12 € de plata conmemorativas ???

El precio de cambio a euros y el peso de cada moneda en gramos de plata, si es calidad óptima y como está el precio de la plata por gramo o kilo ... o como vaya el asunto.

Tengo 396 monedas de 12 € que compré en la anterior crisis, en 2009 y recuerdo que había varios hilos aquí del valor y de cómo hacerse con ellas, los pobres no teníamos acceso ni medios para adquirir oro.

Gracias y un saludo a todo el hilo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Abr 2020)

El hijo de kalopez dijo:


> Buenos dias .... algún forero me podría por favor explicar cómo está el tema de las monedas de 12 € de plata conmemorativas ???
> 
> El precio de cambio a euros y el peso de cada moneda en gramos de plata, si es calidad óptima y como está el precio de la plata por gramo o kilo ... o como vaya el asunto.
> 
> ...



Tienen 16,65 gr. de plata pura y el resto aleación con cobre, o lo que es lo mismo, media onza de plata (1 onza=31’10 gr.). 

El precio actual de la plata es de 14 euros la onza, es decir, 7 euros de plata cada moneda de 12 euros.

Al cambio de sus 12 e de facial tienes 4752 napos, para casi 3 onzas de joro.


----------



## daputi ha muerto (16 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Tienen 16,65 gr. de plata pura y el resto aleación con cobre, o lo que es lo mismo, media onza de plata (1 onza=31’10 gr.).
> 
> El precio actual de la plata es de 14 euros la onza, es decir, 7 euros de plata cada moneda de 12 euros.
> 
> Al cambio de sus 12 e de facial tienes 4752 napos, para casi 3 onzas de joro.



muchas gracias, me he guardado la contestación para tener los datos de referencia, gracias compañero.


----------



## cacho_perro (16 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Tienen 16,65 gr. de plata pura y el resto aleación con cobre, o lo que es lo mismo, media onza de plata (1 onza=31’10 gr.).
> 
> El precio actual de la plata es de 14 euros la onza, es decir, 7 euros de plata cada moneda de 12 euros.
> 
> Al cambio de sus 12 e de facial tienes 4752 napos, para casi 3 onzas de joro.



Efectivamente, ahora mismo sacas más revendiéndolas al Banco de España donde cualquier sucursal está obligada comprártelas por su valor facial (12 euros) que en tiendas de compro oro donde sólo te darían 7 pavos por su contenido en plata... que ya está bien. Lo que son una estafa mayúscula son las monedas de plata actuales de la FNMNT, que conteniendo la MISMA cantidad de plata (media onza) te piden por ellas... 30 euracos...  Normal que les compense recomprar las antiguas, nos ha jodío...


Un saludete


----------



## snafu (16 Abr 2020)

@El hijo de kalopez, para eso está el hilo BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV), donde ahora mismo las puedes vender a 12,25, o a 17 o 27 algunas según el año. Este hilo es para otra cosa. Tu pregunta y el debate que ha suscitado me ha inspirado algunas reflexiones, que he dejado en ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL, donde sería más apropiado continuar el tema u otras cuestiones que aquí, donde estaría muy bien ceñirnos al título del hilo.
Saludos.


----------



## chustazo (16 Abr 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Disponible : ORO
> 
> Lingote 10g de oro, Hargor Heraeus (en blister precintado) numerado en la tarjeta como serigrafiado el lingote.
> 
> ...



¿Dónde lo vendes?


----------



## roybatty (17 Abr 2020)

Una pregunta, ¿Creéis que hay mercado entre particulares para joyas de oro (tasadas, lógicamente) o es mejor invertir en monedas y lingotes?
Gracias


----------



## Aceituno (17 Abr 2020)

roybatty dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿Creéis que hay mercado entre particulares para joyas de oro (tasadas, lógicamente) o es mejor invertir en monedas y lingotes?
> Gracias



Las monedas y lingotes (especialmente las monedas) tienen unas dimensiones y un peso muy bien definidos, por lo que su valoración se vuelve más sencilla. Suelen ser 22 o 24 kilates.

En cambio las joyas, y es una opinión personal, son más difíciles de tasar. Yo no las barajaría como inversión, además el oro usado en joyería (si no me equivoco) suele ser de un máximo de 18 kilates.

Para mí no hay lugar a dudas.


----------



## Wiflhy (19 Abr 2020)

Wiflhy dijo:


> Buenas,
> Vendo colección monedas de plata.
> 
> 32 monedas, todas con factura de compra.
> ...



Actualizo precios y añado al lote Soberano 2018 por 320€ (comprando el lote, plata+oro)

*VENDIDO*


----------



## luis fernandez (20 Abr 2020)

*Hola

Compro metales en Galicia

Saludos*


----------



## Hoju (20 Abr 2020)

Perdonar que soy nuevo en este mundo, por qué el precio de la onza son 15 dolares y aquí solo las venden por 22€ como mínimo¿? Entiendo que siempre debe haber una diferencia al precio de spot, pero siempre hay tantísima diferencia ? Cuanto es lo normal?


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (20 Abr 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Perdonar que soy nuevo en este mundo, por qué el precio de la onza son 15 dolares y aquí solo las venden por 22€ como mínimo¿? Entiendo que siempre debe haber una diferencia al precio de spot, pero siempre hay tantísima diferencia ? Cuanto es lo normal?



Vivimos tiempos convulsos. Más vale onza en mano que fiat volando.

Aparte, del valor real de la plata ya nos iremos enterando. ¿Alguien ha podido saber lo que se paga por ella para uso industrial?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Abr 2020)

Busco bufalo americano oro BBB.


----------



## Ricardgar (21 Abr 2020)

Según he podido leer, la primera empresa que citas (ESG Edelmetalle) sólo vende dentro de territorio alemán y, respecto al segundo enlace (Philoro Edelmetalle) sólo vende en territorio austríaco.
Un saludo.


----------



## contrabajos (21 Abr 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Que le vamos a hacer, nadie es perfecto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace cosa de tres o cuatro años un forero realizó una compra en esa misma web. No encuentro el hilo ahora mismo.


----------



## Alamar92 (22 Abr 2020)

Estoy interesado moneda conmemorativa cubana de plata.


----------



## ladirecta100 (23 Abr 2020)

Estoy interesado en comprar lingotes de plata, pago buen precio. Solo lingotes.
Un saludo


----------



## BaNGo (23 Abr 2020)

Vendo centenarios mexicanos de 50 pesos a precio spot en mano en Vitoria o Barakaldo. O a Spot+1% incluyendo envío asegurado.
Más información por privado.

****RESERVADAS****


----------



## arbones (25 Abr 2020)

VENDIDO


Pongo a la venta un lote de monedas de plata 900 todas ellas con valor numismatico tambien, paso fotos a los interesados.
TOTAL 1522,28gr

19 monedas de 1 peso cuba (26,72gr)
12 monedas 5 bolivar (25gr)
20 monedas de 1 dolar (26,73gr)
4 monedas de 10 francos franceses (25gr)
1 moneda de 50 francos franceses (30gr)
2 monedas 5 francos belgica (25gr)

lote completo 756 euros

fotos o años de las monedas por privado.


----------



## BaNGo (25 Abr 2020)

VENDO MEDALLAS DE ORO:


GRAN BRETAÑA. Reproducción Soberano. 1897. VICTORIA. 7,97 grs. Oro de 800 mil. Fecha no coincidente con busto. SPOT-10%

Medalla. Pablo VI. Concilio Vaticano II. 17.49g. 32.00mm. Oro de 917 mil. PROOF. SPOT-5%

Medalla. Pablo VI. Concilio Vaticano II. 10.55g. 26.00mm. Oro de 917 mil. PROOF. SPOT-5%

Medalla. 1968. Conmemoracions Mercedaries 1218-1868. Barcelona. 165,79 g. 60 mm. Oro de 999 mil. En estuche. SPOT-5%. 8.100€


Preferentemente en mano en Vitoria/Barakaldo. Todas tienen certificados de numismáticas. Más información por privado.

*Adjuntos*


Joyería GB 1897 sob.jpg



Medalla Barcelona.jpg



medalla Pablo VI peq.jpg



medalla Pablo VI.jpg


----------



## unsueño75 (25 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> Pakillos a 6 € la unidad.
> 
> Si a alguien le itneresa, que mande privado



Hola buenas !!
de cuantas unidades dispone?
saludos.


----------



## unsueño75 (25 Abr 2020)

ignacio_almuzara dijo:


> Se vende en mano en madrid o por correo certificado.
> 
> Todas las monedas de 1 Oz, y estan encapsuladas:
> 
> ...



Hola buenas!!
Estaria interesado en algunas de las piezas del lote que tienes puesto a la venta ¿el lote es divisible?
Saludos y gracias de antemano-


----------



## Aceituno (25 Abr 2020)

unsueño75 dijo:


> Hola buenas !!
> de cuantas unidades dispone?
> saludos.



Al ver el precio he levantado las orejas como un conejillo. Luego he visto que has citado un mensaje de 2018...


----------



## unsueño75 (25 Abr 2020)

Aceituno dijo:


> Al ver el precio he levantado las orejas como un conejillo. Luego he visto que has citado un mensaje de 2018...



La verdad es que en su momento entre a este foro y decidi seguir otros caminos,no se muy bien como funciona esto y estoy aqui practicando,pero no veo el problema,su oferta me interesa.


----------



## PLACOINS (25 Abr 2020)

unsueño75 dijo:


> Hola buenas!!
> Estaria interesado en algunas de las piezas del lote que tienes puesto a la venta ¿el lote es divisible?
> Saludos y gracias de antemano





unsueño75 dijo:


> La verdad es que en su momento entre a este foro y decidi seguir otros caminos,no se muy bien como funciona esto y estoy aqui practicando,pero no veo el problema,su oferta me interesa.



Buenas tardes. Entiendo que es la primera vez.... El compañero lo que ha intentado decirle es, que el anuncio es de hace tiempo y le han parecido extraño esos precios para estos tiempos... Los mensajes para contactar con un compañero, que venda o compre , es mejor hacerlo por mensaje privado y utilizar este hilo exclusivamente para anuncios. Un saludo.


----------



## unsueño75 (25 Abr 2020)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Entiendo que es la primera vez.... El compañero lo que ha intentado decirle es, que el anuncio es de hace tiempo y le han parecido extraño esos precios para estos tiempos... Los mensajes para contactar con un compañero, que venda o compre , es mejor hacerlo por mensaje privado y utilizar este hilo exclusivamente para anuncios. Un saludo.



Muchisimas gracias por la aclaracion , pero no tengo ni idea como se manda un mensaje por privado,si me lo pudieras explicar respetando tu tiempo libre, quiero decir cuando puedas,te lo agradeceria.


----------



## unsueño75 (26 Abr 2020)

Hola muy buenos días!!
Estaría interesado en la compra de onzas de la emisión Marvel ,también estoy interesado en onzas de la serie lunar II.
También me dedico a la venta de estas onzas de diferentes emisiones por otras plataformas.
Si alguno de los compañeros busca algo en concreto solo tiene que preguntar.
saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Aceituno (27 Abr 2020)

unsueño75 dijo:


> La verdad es que en su momento entre a este foro y decidi seguir otros caminos,no se muy bien como funciona esto y estoy aqui practicando,pero no veo el problema,su oferta me interesa.



Estimado compañero,

Disculpa si mi intervención se malinterpretó. 

No hay problema alguno en que estés interesado, pero siendo un post de hace 2 años es muy posible que esas monedas se vendieran hace tiempo, y en caso de seguir disponibles dudaría de que ese fuese su precio hoy en día.

En ningún momento he pretendido ofender, simplemente hacía referencia como ha dicho el compañero, a que no me cuadraba el precio del anuncio con la cotización actual de la plata. Te pido disculpas si no me expresé bien.

Un saludo


----------



## vdke (28 Abr 2020)

Alguien tiene Filarmónicas en oro para venta en mano, soy de Madrid??


----------



## Jebediah (29 Abr 2020)

necho dijo:


> - *Novedades*:
> 
> The Queen's Beasts 2020 "Yale of Beaufort", *10 oz*  = *210,50* EUR (21,05 EUR / oz)
> 
> ...



Pedido realizado a través de la web. ¡Gracias por el aviso de las novedades!


----------



## rubicon (30 Abr 2020)

Tasei coins, la firma de subastas de Tokio esta rematando la moneda Una y el Leon. La subasta va por los $500.000 y cierra el domingo 3 de mayo.

Subasta de Una y el León, moneda de 1839


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Abr 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Tasei coins, la firma de subastas de Tokio esta rematando la moneda Una y el Leon. La subasta va por los $500.000 y cierra el domingo 3 de mayo.
> 
> Subasta de Una y el León, moneda de 1839
> 
> ...



Impresionante


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (30 Abr 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Tasei coins, la firma de subastas de Tokio esta rematando la moneda Una y el Leon. La subasta va por los $500.000 y cierra el domingo 3 de mayo.
> 
> Subasta de Una y el León, moneda de 1839
> 
> ...



Y un poco burbujeada, por mucha afición numismática que se tenga.


----------



## Tichy (30 Abr 2020)

Nuevamente, up...


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (30 Abr 2020)

Hola.

Vendo un par de kilos de monedas de 5 y 10 marcos de Alemania. 

700 euros, en mano en Vigo, o 715 si hay que realizar envío.

saludos


----------



## arbones (30 Abr 2020)

pongo a la venta.

1 tubo de 20 filarmonicas de 1oz 2012 23 euros unidad, solo vendo completo
1 gorila del congo 2019 1oz 24euros
1 jirafa 2019 de 1oz 24 euros
1 elefante 2020 de 1oz 24 euros.

se puede entregar en mano en Vigo o enviar.


----------



## Forcopula (3 May 2020)

Para entrega en mano en Madrid, vendo las siguientes monedas de 1 oz
16x Maple 2017 (con manchas de leche) *Vendidas*
5x Rwanda Lunar Dog 2018 *25e/ud*
2x Australian Wedge-Tailed High Relief 2016 NGC69 + certificado *42e/ud*


----------



## rubicon (6 May 2020)

Se estuvo hablando bastante estos días de que las refinerías suizas Valcambi y Heraeus han vuelto a estar productivas al 85%.

También se ha reactivado el mercado de diamantes en Bélgica, que al parecer venía parado casi al 100%

Esto nos va dando la pauta de que al reactivarse la industria de metales los precios se irán acomodando en una estabilidad más real, tanto del oro que está sobrecotizado como de la plata que viene muy relegada.


----------



## trisqueljb (6 May 2020)

Se venden monedas de plata : 
1/2 onza plata brittania 2001 1 libra ---- 50 euros
1 Onza Ruanda 2017 Santa Maria ---- 35
1 Onza Ruanda 2018 HMS Endeavour---- 28
1 dolar Benjamin Franklin 300 Aniversario 2006 Usa----65
1 dolar Bicentenario del capitolio 1994 Usa----65
Recogida en mano en Asturias
Envios a toda España, gastos de envio por cuenta del comprador
Se adjuntan fotos


----------



## frankie83 (8 May 2020)

qué quieres decir con eso ? que vas a intentar subastarla en catawiki?


----------



## rubicon (8 May 2020)

La segunda edición más rara de Silver Eagle

Esta rareza numismática se debe al cambio de emergencia en la producción y, como la mayoría de los problemas modernos de esta importancia, se espera que su precio aumente considerablemente en los próximos años. 
Llevará la leyenda *"Acuñada en Philadelphia Mint, 2020 (P) Eagle S$ 1, Producción de emergencia"*


----------



## Daviot (8 May 2020)

Vaya, ahora resulta que esa moneda tan fea con una mancha enorme en la sien del indio aparece pristina e impoluta y sin rastro de esa mancha en la subasta de catawiki

Por que has editado el mensaje original eliminando las fotos de la moneda ? Cuando podías simplemente haber añadido un mensaje posterior.

Algo me dice que no eres trigo limpio.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2020)

Haya paz hermanos.


----------



## Daviot (10 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Estimado @Daviot
> 
> No tengo el gusto de conocerle a usted, ni tampoco al señor @putabolsa. Pero por las excelentes referencias que de él me han dado foreros de reconocido prestigio con los que he hecho tratos, y con los que he acabado trabando una buena amistad, pondría la mano en el fuego por él sin dudarlo. Estoy convencido de que el forero @putabolsa no ha tratado de engañar a nadie. Es más, desde el primer momento ha dado amplia información tanto gráfica como escrita respecto al estado de la moneda que ponía a la venta. Por otro lado, el precio fijado me ha parecido más que bueno. No he comprado yo mismo la moneda, por no descapitalizarme mas de lo razonable frente al períodos de atraco fiscal anual en el que nos encontramos inmersos. Si hubiese puesto a la venta la moneda hace 3 de meses, se la habría comprado sin dudarlo.
> En todo caso, este es el foro de compra venta y lo estamos ensuciando con comentarios ajenos a tal fin.
> ...



Estimado conforero Bruce Lee....

No tengo absolutamente nada en contra del conforero @putabolsa, lo único que trato es de aclarar porque pone una moneda a la venta y luego edita el mensaje haciendo creer que la ha subastado, simplemente no entiendo eso, y le preguntaba si podía aclararlo. Si se ha sentido ofendido le pido disculpas.

Como este hilo es de compraventa entre foreros creo que lo ideal es que sea lo más fiable posible para que el resto de foreros que tengan intención de comprar vea que somos lo más transparentes posible.


----------



## frankie83 (10 May 2020)

Por favor, las cosas en su sitio, no sé porqué me quieres acusar ahora de querer vender tu moneda en catawiki o en subasta, cosa que, por otra parte sería perfectamente legítima si antes te la hubiera comprado. yo no me he contestato a mi pregunta.. lo que quería decir con ella, y espero que pareciera evidente a cualquiera, era simplemente, que si crees que vas a poder vender algo al mismo precio al que lo hacen estos señores puedes esperar sentao. Si crees poder establecer un precio de venta a tu moneda en base a lo que ves en catawiki, lo estás casi seguramente sobrevalorando.

Y digo más, que si pudiera vender a los precios a los que se venden allí las cosas, vendería toda mi colección de inmediato. De hecho animo a cualqiuera a poner ofertas de compra a esos precios en esta pagina, seguro que aparece un vendedor muy muy rapidamente.

Hace tiempo que no entro en esa pagina ni a verla, porque lo considero una perdida de tiempo, pero en el pasado me acuerdo haber visto verdaderos abominios, como 20 francos, a 350 euros, en un momento en el que los compraba en tienda a 220 sin problemas.

Así que sí, puede que sea una manera para decir que una moneda vale mucho, pero no deja de ser un precio imaginario, un precio muy deseable para el vendedor.


----------



## brigante 88 (10 May 2020)

Siguen disponibles.  LOTE VENDIDO

-Lote de 100 paKillos ------- precio 8,4€ unidad ( 15g de plata cada pieza )

La equivalencia es como comprar onzas a 17,4€ , pienso que a día de hoy es lo mas barato con diferencia para comprar plata.

Mínimo 25 monedas


-------------------------------------------



Trato en mano zona Burgos, otra modalidad consultar por privado.


----------



## luis fernandez (11 May 2020)

Recordatorio del Hilo de compra&venta de MP

El hilo es para publicar anuncios de venta y compra de metales preciosos de Inversión y moneda historica, tambien granalla o cualquier derivado de uso industrial de los MPs, incluidos metales nobles raros, tambien monedas circulantes o conmemorativas si asi se desea.

Por ello iniciar conversaciones o consultas, mensajes de contesto privado o consultas al Vendedor o Comprador es mejor enviar un mensaje privado, para cualquier duda es mejor crear un mensaje nuevo o mejor ir a los hilos de posts ya creados de MP.


----------



## bondiappcc (11 May 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Siguen disponibles.
> 
> -Lote de 100 paKillos ------- precio 8,4€ unidad ( 15g de plata cada pieza )
> 
> ...



¡Qué imagen! Parece un tesoro (lo es)


----------



## Forcopula (12 May 2020)

Vendo:
5x Rwanda Lunar Dog 2018 1Oz *25e/ud*
2x Australian Wedge-Tailed High Relief 2016 NGC69 + certificado *40e/ud*
7x Libertad Mexico 1 Oz PROOF 2018 *30e/ud*

Puedo enviar fotos, preferiblemente trato en Mano en Madrid.


----------



## rubicon (12 May 2020)

Octodrachm de oro subastado en más de 20 mil dólares, tiene más de 2 mil años


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 May 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Octodrachm de oro subastado en más de 20 mil dólares, tiene más de 2 mil años
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 317521



No olvidemos que aparte del interés numismático que pueda suscitar semejante pieza, el oro del resto de las monedas existentes también tiene más de 2000 años.

Prefiero 12 onzas recién acuñadas que una de estas.


----------



## Tichy (12 May 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Octodrachm de oro subastado en más de 20 mil dólares, tiene más de 2 mil años
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 317521



¿Y usted por cuánto lo vende?


----------



## rubicon (12 May 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> ¿Y usted por cuánto lo vende?



Si tuviese una de estas no la vendería, estas maravillas no tienen precio.


----------



## rubicon (12 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No olvidemos que aparte del interés numismático que pueda suscitar semejante pieza, el oro del resto de las monedas existentes también tiene más de 2000 años.
> 
> Prefiero 12 onzas recién acuñadas que una de estas.



Varias teorías respaldan que el oro ha venido del choque de la tierra con un meteorito. No será la criptonita, pero ha sido el fundamento de valor monetario en este mundo. 
Lo que tiene esta moneda es un valor histórico inconmensurable, eso es la numismática.


----------



## Tichy (12 May 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Si tuviese una de estas no la vendería, estas maravillas no tienen precio.



Pues si es para hablar de ello y no para comprar o vender, tiene muchos hilos para hacerlo, incluso puede abrir uno.
Respete el fin de este hilo y cíñase a él, por favor. No es tan complicado.


----------



## rubicon (12 May 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Pues si es para hablar de ello y no para comprar o vender, tiene muchos hilos para hacerlo, incluso puede abrir uno.
> Respete el fin de este hilo y cíñase a él, por favor. No es tan complicado.



Disculpame colega, no era mi intención contaminar el hilo


----------



## Anuminas (13 May 2020)

Compro plata de inversion a spot+5% maximo, prefiero modedas o lingotes pequeños, soy del pais vasco, si hay algun interesado MP por favor.


----------



## Kid (14 May 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Compro plata de inversion a *spot+5% *maximo, prefiero modedas o lingotes pequeños, soy del pais vasco, si hay algun interesado MP por favor.



Supongo que te refieres a "*spot + 21% + 5%*", porque sino, también me apunto yo.
Salut


----------



## JaviGoesOutdoors (14 May 2020)

Hola, me han recomendado este foro para vender oro.

Tengo un lingote 10G Good Delivery en 520 +Envio o en mano en Baix llobregat
*
VENDIDO*


----------



## Manzano1 (18 May 2020)

Compro plata por la zona de Salamanca, +21%+5%


----------



## Ruinapura (19 May 2020)

Buenas, soy lector de hace años. Me acabo de registrar por que me interesa vender; 100 Elisabeth II de Canada. 50 Filarmónica y 50 eagle de USA todas de 2012. zona Alicante o Murcia. van en sus tubos excepto 10 Eagle. contacto por privado. tengo tambien 5 pandas de 2012


----------



## Kruger (19 May 2020)

VENDO MONEDA de ORO. Vendida. 
Moneda de 4 escudos Fernando VII México año 1820 GJ. Peso 13,5 gr.
Precio 660 €. En mano en Valladolid o envío certificado.


----------



## romanillo (19 May 2020)

No me queda nada, todo vendido, gracias.


----------



## romanillo (19 May 2020)

Multinick2020 dijo:


> Yo soy facha que te cagas, te canto el cara al sol si me haces un 20% de descuento.



Para eso ya lo vendo en tienda de recompra.

Voy enserio, mi anuncio no es ninguna broma.

Necesito venderlos para un negocio inmobiliario que me ha salido.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (19 May 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Puedes tener varios miles de euros sin problema alguno, hay latas que caducan en 2026.
> Las latas de atún y otras actualmente están regaladas, actualmente se pueden encontrar por ejemplo 3 latas de atún a 1 euro o poco mas aunque sean sin marca conocida.
> Alguien puede pensar que esas latas seguirán a ese precio dentro de 5 años ?
> El que tenga una despensa cargada de latas es el que acabara ganando pasta, también me vale lo que estáis comentando de licores, alcohol de diferentes tipos, etc
> ...


----------



## romanillo (19 May 2020)

también tengo latas de atún de sobra, si dudas pongo foto, pero he recibido estos metales de forma inesperada y los vendo a buen precio teniendo en cuenta que no he visto este precio en ninguna web de compra venta de plata.

Tampoco me dan a mi este precio en ninguna tienda, ya he estado preguntando, dan bastante menos, así que para el que quiera invertir en este metal podría ser una buena oportunidad, los dos ganamos.

No tengo ninguna ilusión en conservar estos lingotes de plata, quiero venderlos, ya tengo otro negocio visto en el que invertir el dinero que saque de la plata.

Yo no creo en la plata, prefiero otro tipo de inversiones.

Pero creo que este sitio es para compra venta de metales no para inútiles que vienen a ensuciar todo el rato.


----------



## luca (20 May 2020)

Ponerlos en Ignorar y se clarifica el hilo.


----------



## Jake el perro (20 May 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> En caso de haber varios interesados para mis lingotes daría preferencia a gente de mis ideas, de este modo garantizo que mis lingotes vayan a un buen hogar, en cuanto a mi punto de vista de entender como tal a un buen hogar, también consigo que al estar en la misma sintonia el comprador y yo, el trato saldrá mejor, todos estaremos mas contentos, soy votante de derechas, cuanto mas de derechas seáis vosotros, mas preferencia para el trato,



Me encanta tu manera de pensar

Arriba España


----------



## Spielzeug (20 May 2020)

Al tal romanillo le tenía en ignorados, he visto que ha participado en el hilo porque le citais...
Si lo tenía en ignorados es porque es un troll sin gracia un spamer o directamente gilipollas.
No me fiaría mucho de él.


----------



## casaire (20 May 2020)

VENDIDAS



Vendo 460 gramos de monedas de plata de diferentes países , años y pureza.
Hay monedas con valor numismático ..... Imperio alemán , corona inglesa 1821, duro español, Alemania nazi , Perú , Gran Bretaña, Francia siglo XIX, etc, etc.
Muchas de ellas con una bonita patina. Ideal numismáticos y coleccionistas , inversores también.
Precio 325 euros, entrega en mano en València . Si se hace envío consultar antes el precio del envío.


----------



## casaire (20 May 2020)

VENDIDAS

Vendo 60 monedas de media corona 50% plata . A partir de 1924 hasta 1946.
Total 848 gramos de plata y 424 de plata fina.
Algunas en muy buen estado y con bonita patina.
275 euros total.-Envío preferiblemente en mano en València. Puedo hacer envíos si se acuerda precio de envío.


----------



## Scouser (23 May 2020)

*ACTUALIZO: se venden estas onzas de plata*

Lunar II 2012 - Dragón - 28€
Lunar II 2012 - Dragón - 25€ (punto/manchita donde la reina)
Lunar II 2019 - Cerdo (x5 aún en el rollo) - 24€
Britannia 2016 - 20€ (manchita en la mejilla)
Panda 2016 - 26€
Panda 2017 (x7) - 23€
Koala 2017 (x3) - 23€
Reino Unido Lunar 2016 - Mono - 23€
Reino Unido Lunar 2017 - Gallo (x2) - 23€
Rwanda 2016 - Suricata - 27€
Rwanda 2017 - Hipopótamo (x2) - 26€
Rwanda 2017 - Gallo - 28€
Somaliland 2013 - Serpiente - 26€ (pedir fotos)


----------



## Josebs (23 May 2020)

¿¿Alguien ha comprado en eldoradocoins ??


----------



## cacho_perro (23 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> ¿¿Alguien ha comprado en eldoradocoins ??



No será que no hay hilos pertinentes para preguntar eso en vez de ensuciar este macho....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 May 2020)

¿Tienes oro a la venta? Yo sé que tú manejas oro también.


----------



## brigante 88 (24 May 2020)

Disponible plata.


1kg kookaburra 1992.............720€


----------



## fff (24 May 2020)

Interesado en onzas españolas


----------



## Strategos (24 May 2020)

Compro monedas de Oro en onzas, soberanos o similares. Tambien compro onzas de plata. En mano, zona de Almería o alrededores. Interesados MP


----------



## Mazinger Z (25 May 2020)

Buenas tardes. Vendo monedas de una onza de oro, Krugerrand, Maple Leaf y Filarmónicas. También soberanos. Trato en mano en Madrid donde nos permita nuestra recién estrenada Fase 1. Precio Andorrano-5%. Interesados MP


----------



## Jake el perro (25 May 2020)

Mazinger Z dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Vendo monedas de una onza de oro, Krugerrand, Maple Leaf y Filarmónicas. También soberanos. Trato en mano en Madrid donde nos permita nuestra recién estrenada Fase 1. Precio Andorrano-5%. Interesados MP



Un único mensaje desde 2014 y es este, da un poquito de miedo, la verdad


----------



## pp0247073 (25 May 2020)

Hola a todos
Conozco una inversión en una mina. Parece rediculo y suena ridiculo, pero es real. Cualquera que quiera saber más que me contacte por privado y le doy más información. Despues de informarte, valoras y haces lo que quieras.
Un saludo a todos.
PD: Sí, me acabo de registrar y puede parecer sospechoso. También doy explicación a eso.


----------



## pp0247073 (25 May 2020)

Jajajaja. Sí, suena a coña


----------



## cdametalero (25 May 2020)

Jajaja....los hilos metaleros estaban un poco "paraditos" hoy, un poco de vidilla no va mal


----------



## Mazinger Z (25 May 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Un único mensaje desde 2014 y es este, da un poquito de miedo, la verdad



Sí, entiendo que suene extraño. Compré algunas monedas en 2014 a través del foro y tenía más mensajes, tampoco muchos, pero por algún motivo el contador se ha puesto a cero a lo largo de estos años. En aquella época tuve tratos con Demokratos y algún forero más. Soy viejo en el lugar, ya leía a PP.CC. y a visillófilas pepitófagas. Lo dicho, si queréis comprar bullion en Madrid me decís. Saludos a Calópez.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 May 2020)

Mazinger Z dijo:


> Sí, entiendo que suene extraño. Compré algunas monedas en 2014 a través del foro y tenía más mensajes, tampoco muchos, pero por algún motivo el contador se ha puesto a cero a lo largo de estos años. En aquella época tuve tratos con Demokratos y algún forero más. Soy viejo en el lugar, ya leía a PP.CC. y a visillófilas pepitófagas. Lo dicho, si queréis comprar bullion en Madrid me decís. Saludos a Calópez.



Tiene ustec un privado.


----------



## Kruger (25 May 2020)

VENDO TRES MONEDAS DE ORO. 

20 Francos Louis Napoleón Bonaparte año 1852. 320 €  Vendido
10 Escudos Isabel II año 1868 estrellas 18*68. 420 €  Vendido
25 Pesetas Alfonso XII año 1881 estrellas 18*81. 395 €  Disponible 
En mano en Valladolid. Envío certificado 5€.


----------



## romanillo (26 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Al tal romanillo le tenía en ignorados, he visto que ha participado en el hilo porque le citais...
> Si lo tenía en ignorados es porque es un troll sin gracia un spamer o directamente gilipollas.
> No me fiaría mucho de él.



Yo seré un gilipollas pero tu debes de ser otro, yo tampoco me fiaría de ti, piensa el ladrón que todos son de su misma condición.


----------



## zorex74 (29 May 2020)

Hola,vendo varias monedas de oro krugerrand de 1 onza.
1600€/moneda
Entrega en mano en zona Castellon de la plana.


----------



## Higadillas (31 May 2020)

Buenos días,

Pongo a la venta la siguiente moneda Ex-Jesús Vico, sólo envíos:

25 Pesetas Alfonso XII año 1877 estrellas *18*77. 380 €


----------



## unsueño75 (31 May 2020)

Hola muy buenas compañeros del foro!!
Estaria interesado en adquirir algunos DEADPOOL serie marvel.
Tambien estaria interesado en pandas del año 2018.
Por favor mandarme vuestras ofertas por privado,saludos.


----------



## ido (1 Jun 2020)

no cuesta tanto buscar por Internet si de verdad lo quieres lo encuentras

Perth Mint 1 oz silver 2018 MARVEL DEADPOOL $1 - GOLDSILVER.BE

PD: supongo que te gusta mucho el personaje, porque la moneda no dice mucho, iron man hulk u otros marvel estan mejor tengo algunas ingluso la del tito gilito con un saco de monedas mola.


----------



## Higadillas (5 Jun 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Pongo a la venta la siguiente moneda Ex-Jesús Vico, sólo envíos:
> 
> ...




REBAJAS! 370,00 €


----------



## arbones (5 Jun 2020)

vendo tubo de 20 filarmonicas a 21 euros unidad en perfecto estado.
entrega en mano en vigo o envio.


----------



## shark91 (6 Jun 2020)

Hola
Tengo idea de vender varias monedas de plata de 1kg y krugerrand de oro de 1 onza. Si alguien está interesado en la compra se puede poner en contacto conmigo por WhatsApp en este teléfono 627336482. Lo vendería a precio de mercado.


----------



## Forcopula (7 Jun 2020)

Vendo:
5x Rwanda Lunar Dog 2018 1Oz *25e/ud*
7x Libertad Mexico 1 Oz PROOF 2018 *30e/ud*
20x ASE 2018 1 Oz *23e/ ud 450e/tubo*
25x Britannia 2019 1 Oz *21´50e/ud 535/tubo*
20x Voyageur 2017 1Oz (150 years anniversary, Canadá) *24e/ud* o *480e/20x*

Un saludo


----------



## Kruger (16 Jun 2020)

Moneda 25 pesetas oro Alfonso XII año 1881 MSM.


365€, envío incluido. Vendido


----------



## Desplumado (21 Jun 2020)

Hola gente,
Quiero comprar algunas filamónicas (da igual año), Libertad (da igual año) y Britanias (2020). Aclaro que vivo en Canarias, yo asumo gastos de envío.
Precio de "jamigo".

Saludos


----------



## rubasic (24 Jun 2020)

Compro soberanos. Seriedad.


----------



## brigante 88 (25 Jun 2020)

Disponible


Plata:

120 monedas de 100 ptas (Pakillos) 8,2€ unidad


Trato en mano: Burgos, Valladolid, Palencia (posibilidad Madrid) para otros zonas intermedias tratar por privado.




upload your image


----------



## Higadillas (25 Jun 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> REBAJAS! 370,00 €



Sigue a la venta, el forero al que se la había reservado no ha finalizado la compra. Ofrezco en las mismas condiciones pactadas estas 25 pesetas procentes de subasta (Jesús Vico), 370 € y me hago cargo del envío por GLS, mensajeros de gran confianza en mi opinión.

Saludos

*RESERVADA*


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 356543
> 
> 
> 30 monedas de 10 francos Hércules, sin circular todas menos 4 levemente .
> ...



¿Eso tiene plata?

Tengo varios centenares de monedas del mundo, coleccion que hice de pequeño, tengo varias monedas gordas en plata...

Tibur eso tiene plata o es por su valor de coleccion???


----------



## frankie83 (25 Jun 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Eso tiene plata?
> 
> Tengo varios centenares de monedas del mundo, coleccion que hice de pequeño, tengo varias monedas gordas en plata...
> 
> Tibur eso tiene plata o es por su valor de coleccion???



25 gr a 0.9 de ley=22,5g de plata cada moneda


----------



## Kid (25 Jun 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Eso tiene plata?
> 
> Tengo varios centenares de monedas del mundo, coleccion que hice de pequeño, tengo varias monedas gordas en plata...
> 
> Tibur eso tiene plata o es por su valor de coleccion???



Para tu información.

Salut


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 Jun 2020)

30 monedas de 10 francos Hércules, sin circular todas menos 4 levemente .
Rebajo a 400 € , envío cert. incluído.

*Vendidas*







45 monedas de 5 francos, como se puede ver bastante derroídas.
Rebajado 200€ envío cerificado incluído.[/QUOTE]

*Vendidas.*




22 de 2 francos, 12gr Plata 0.835 . 50e certificado incluído.
En la foto salen menos pero son 22.

*Vendidas*




Tambien entrega en punto intermedio entre Madrid y Talavera.


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Jun 2020)

83 Tons Of Fake Gold Bars: Gold Market Rocked By Massive China Counterfeiting Scandal

Me parece que alguien puede decir como en esa cancion , "no tengo oro pero tengo cobre..."


----------



## Scouser (30 Jun 2020)

Se vende esta corona de Gran Bretaña del año 1889. 
34€ con los gastos incluidos


----------



## Aceituno (30 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> 83 Tons Of Fake Gold Bars: Gold Market Rocked By Massive China Counterfeiting Scandal
> 
> Me parece que alguien puede decir como en esa cancion , "no tengo oro pero tengo cobre..."



Como ya dije, no es difícil encontrarlos en las webs del lejano oriente, sobre todo de la perth, aunque también los hay de la pamp... no queda otra que tener muuucho cuidado y/o comprar solo en sitios de confianza...


----------



## miguelaneglesp (30 Jun 2020)

buenas tardes....vendo lingote de oro 100Gr a spot

preferiblemente en mano zona murcia-Alicante

acepto cryptos como medio de pago.


----------



## xhyztxhyzt (30 Jun 2020)

Vendo varias Kruger, año 2013.
Preferiblemente en mano, Galicia o norte Portugal.


----------



## Frankiesc (3 Jul 2020)

miguelaneglesp dijo:


> buenas tardes....vendo lingote de oro 100Gr 5.200
> 
> preferiblemente en mano zona murcia-Alicante



100g Lingote de Oro | Valcambi | coininvest


----------



## Goldssmith (5 Jul 2020)

Buenos días a todos!

Saco a la venta lote de 1.000 bullions de plata. Filarmónicas de Viena 2018. Vienen en sus respectivas cajas de 500 unidades. La mayoria están precintadas en sus tubos, tal y como las envía la casa de la moneda de Viena, menos alguno de ellos que abrí aleatoriamente.

Condiciones:

- Cantidad mínima a la venta 500uds 
- Spot + 21% + 5%
- Zona de Madrid y en persona

Pretendo liquidarlas esta misma semana.

Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## Arraez (5 Jul 2020)

Vendo 2 Krugerrand de oro 1 OZ año 1982 en perfecto estado, precio spot +3% o cambio por onzas de plata bullion sin premium. Preferentemente en mano en Valencia

Enviado desde mi SM-T510 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## valerossigp (6 Jul 2020)

Buenos días

Saco a la venta 500 filarmónicas de Viena de plata. En su caja y con sus tubos la mayoría precintados. Dispongo de factura de compra. Entiendo que soy relativamente nuevo en el foro, si bien, no tengo problema en que el forero que estuviese interesado hiciese las comprobaciones que requiera con las monedas. Por otro lado, se cerraría en Madrid y en mano. De cara a que todos estemos cómodos, podríamos cerrarlo en cualquier hotel de Madrid (espacio público, etc... etc...).

No vendo menos de 250uds y de precio, spot + 21%

Cualquier duda, encantado de resolverla.

Por favor, yo ofrezco toda la seriedad necesaria; tan sólo pido lo mismo por la parte compradora.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (6 Jul 2020)

Buenos días.

Pongo este lote a la venta, 230 piezas de 100 pesetas, entrega en mano en Vigo, 1850 euros.

Saludos


----------



## brigante 88 (6 Jul 2020)

Buenos días, mira que no me gusta entrar al foro por temas polémicos, pero en este caso creo que me gustaría después de ver tu anuncio hacer hincapié en tu ultima frase:

*Por favor, yo ofrezco toda la seriedad necesaria; tan sólo pido lo mismo por la parte compradora.*

Aparte de de ser un forero sin ningún trato, ofrecer el producto que ofreces sin una misera foto y pidiendo seriedad...... y despuésde anunciarte el 7 de Agosto de 2019 en este hilo, anunciar este mismo producto y despues de que varios compañeros nos "intentaríamos" poner en contacto contigo sin tu dar ninguna señal...... Pues!!! la frase esa de que pides *seriedad y lo mismo a la parte compradora*, me la paso por el forro.

Espero que con este anuncio que pongo pueda servir de aviso y mucha precaución por si alguien entabla trato con este compañero, 

No digo que no tenga el material que dice supuestamente vender.... mas bien, que pongo en duda su palabra.

Yo me puse en contacto,con el ,y sigo esperando su contestación.

Aqui enlace su mensaje de hace un año:
Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)





valerossigp dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Saco a la venta 500 filarmónicas de Viena de plata. En su caja y con sus tubos la mayoría precintados. Dispongo de factura de compra. Entiendo que soy relativamente nuevo en el foro, si bien, no tengo problema en que el forero que estuviese interesado hiciese las comprobaciones que requiera con las monedas. Por otro lado, se cerraría en Madrid y en mano. De cara a que todos estemos cómodos, podríamos cerrarlo en cualquier hotel de Madrid (espacio público, etc... etc...).
> 
> ...


----------



## paraisofiscal (6 Jul 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Buenos días, mira que no me gusta entrar al foro por temas polémicos, pero en este caso creo que me gustaría después de ver tu anuncio hacer hincapié en tu ultima frase:
> 
> *Por favor, yo ofrezco toda la seriedad necesaria; tan sólo pido lo mismo por la parte compradora.*
> 
> ...




Además parece como si este forero valerossigp y el de 2 post más arriba *Goldssmith son el mismo vendiendo lo mismo.

Para desconfiar el hecho de andar haciendo esas cosas raras...

Ojalá me equivoque, pero eso es lo que parece.*


----------



## Dadaria (6 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ofertón en monster box de filarmónicas a 10.160€ el primer anuncio, y a 9.753€ el segundo...
> 
> MONSTER BOX 500 x 1 oz Philharmoniker 2020 - GOLDSILVER.BE
> 
> Y con Goldsilver tienes total garantía de autenticidad y factura con la que mitigar el palo de las obligaciones impositivas sobre futuras ganancias



Te pillas dos de estos y te sale más barato 

MONSTER BOX 250 X 1oz silver KANGAROO 2020 - GOLDSILVER.BE


----------



## valerossigp (6 Jul 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Buenos días, mira que no me gusta entrar al foro por temas polémicos, pero en este caso creo que me gustaría después de ver tu anuncio hacer hincapié en tu ultima frase:
> 
> *Por favor, yo ofrezco toda la seriedad necesaria; tan sólo pido lo mismo por la parte compradora.*
> 
> ...




Qué díficil lo poneis de verdad... Si no te conteste probablemente sería porque aun no se muy bien manejarme dentro de un foro, supongo que para algunos usuarios esto es algo común. Hay inversores que tenemos esas cantidades, más, menos... Hay de todo... Usualmente en cualquier operación que hago, mando fotos por privado y si el comprador está interesado, nos citamos, lo ve y si encaja, adelante. No soy muy fan de hacer ni de que me hagan perder el tiempo. Gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## brigante 88 (6 Jul 2020)

*valerossigp*
-Créeme cuando te digo que por aquí estamos encantados de que haya diversidad y oferta en productos que se ofrecen en el hilo,... pero no me digas que no sabes manejarte por el foro para contestar los mensajes cuando ademas te estén indicando que "Tienes un privado" 
Mucho mas sencillo contestar los mensajes que "poner anuncios ". Y ya, con unas fotos estaría... "GENIAL".

-Toma nota y aplícate esta frase que expones en tu ultimo mensaje:

* -No soy muy fan de hacer ni de que me hagan perder el tiempo.-*

Borrare este mensaje en unas horas para no seguir ensuciando el hilo, y aquí dejo cerrado este tema.


----------



## valerossigp (7 Jul 2020)

Gracias a todos. Un saludo!


----------



## miguelaneglesp (8 Jul 2020)

miguelaneglesp dijo:


> buenas tardes....vendo lingote de oro 100Gr 5.200
> 
> preferiblemente en mano zona murcia-Alicante



up!!!


----------



## Kid (11 Jul 2020)

Hola

Durante el fin de semana,
Vendo hasta 3 Krugerrands de oro de 1 onza, a 1.600€ und.
Años: 1978, 1981 y 1983.
Transacción en mano en la provincia de Barcelona.
Dispongo de factura del Andorrano.

Salut


----------



## trader (13 Jul 2020)

Vendo las siguientes monedas:

Centenarios 50 Pesos Mexico (37.5 Gramos de oro puro) x ( 2050 Euros) *VENDIDO*
Soberanos (7.32 Gramos de oro puro) x ( 400 Euros) *VENDIDO*
Napoleones (5.801 Gramos de oro puro) x ( 350 Euros) *VENDIDO*
Krugerrand 1 Oz (31.10 Gramos de oro puro) x (1650 Euros) *VENDIDO*

Se puede hacer entrega en mano en la Comunidad valenciana. Otros lugares consultar.

Acepto Bitcoin, efectivo o transferencia.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Jul 2020)

valerossigp dijo:


> Qué díficil lo poneis de verdad





trader dijo:


> Vendo las siguientes monedas:
> 
> Centenarios 50 Pesos Mexico (37.5 Gramos de oro puro) x ( 2050 Euros)
> Soberanos (7.32 Gramos de oro puro) x ( 400 Euros)
> ...



Napoleónes 6.45 gr ley 900.... 5.80 de fino.


----------



## trader (13 Jul 2020)

Corregido gracias


----------



## miguelaneglesp (13 Jul 2020)

miguelaneglesp dijo:


> buenas tardes....vendo lingote de oro 100Gr a spot
> 
> preferiblemente en mano zona murcia-Alicante
> 
> acepto cryptos como medio de pago.




up


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (16 Jul 2020)

solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Pongo este lote a la venta, 230 piezas de 100 pesetas, entrega en mano en Vigo, 1850 euros.
> 
> ...



sigue en venta


----------



## pep007 (16 Jul 2020)

Vendo dos lingotes 5 gr oro, total 10 gr, con su funda y numero de serie. Al spot.


----------



## bondiappcc (16 Jul 2020)

solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> sigue en venta



Hace gozo.

Parece el tesoro del bandolero Ximo Latorre.

Espero que lo vendas pronto y des una alegría al nuevo amo.


----------



## necho (18 Jul 2020)

- *Destacados*:

Wiener Philharmoniker 2020 1 oz plata = Desde *20,19 EUR* 


*** *Pinchar aquí para ver un listado de todas las monedas de 1 oz ordenadas de menor a mayor precio*

*Gastos de envío módicos*. Desde *6,90 EUR* (hasta 11 oz).

Mi antigüedad como usuario y ventas satisfactorias tanto en mano como por correo postal a otros foreros avalan mi fiabilidad. 
Si os pasáis por el hilo "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo antiguo)" o "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo nuevo)" podréis ver mis referencias.


----------



## pedro.rgo (20 Jul 2020)

a la venta las siguientes monedas de oro:

- 20 francos suizos de 1912 (6,45 gramos de ley 0.900)
Precio: 295 euros (vendida) 

- 20 francos suizos de 1927 (6,45 gramos de ley 0.900)
Precio: 295 euros (vendida) 

- 20 francos suizos de 1949 (6,45 gramos de ley 0.900)
Precio: 295 euros (vendida) 

- 25 pesetas de 1880 (8,06 gramos de ley 0.900)
Precio: 385 euros

- 25 pesetas de 1876 (8,06 gramos de ley 0.900)
Precio: 385 euros


Entrega en mano en Vallès Occidental o alrededores. Mas info por privado.


----------



## zorex74 (21 Jul 2020)

zorex74 dijo:


> Hola,vendo varias monedas de oro krugerrand de 1 onza a precio de cotización diaria.
> 1630€/moneda
> Entrega en mano en zona Castellon de la plana.



IMG 20200417 144328 — Postimage.org

IMG 20200609 125621 BURST001 COVER — Postimage.org

IMG 20200609 125258 — Postimage.org


IMG 20200609 125519 — Postimage.org


----------



## Anuminas (22 Jul 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Dispongo de monedas francesas de :  VENDIDAS
> 
> -50 centimos franceses.
> -1 Franco.
> ...



Me quedo con los pakitos si puede ser


----------



## mundofila (22 Jul 2020)

Hola
Pongo a la venta esta moneda de 20 Francos de oro, 1907,perfecto estado, de 6,45 gramos (oro fino 5,80 gramos)
Precio con envío incluído: 305€
_VENDIDA_


----------



## Forcopula (22 Jul 2020)

Compro de la serie Black Flag, la moneda Queens Anne Revenge, formato 1 oz de plata. Enviar MP

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manzano1 (23 Jul 2020)

Vendo 13 kilos de plata 999.9 de maxima calidad, se vende granulada en bolsas de kilo.
Precio kilo 713€ a fecha jueves 23/07/20, contactar por privado, admito pruebas y quedar en sitio videovigilado.
Otras cantidades de plata oro bajo pedido, el precio queda confirmado al cerrar el trato.


----------



## L'omertá (23 Jul 2020)

Acepto ofertas por 203 gr de oro 24K en monedas de la FNMT. (Certificadas, proof y con factura)


----------



## miguelaneglesp (23 Jul 2020)

miguelaneglesp dijo:


> buenas tardes....vendo lingote de oro 100Gr a spot
> 
> preferiblemente en mano zona murcia-Alicante
> 
> acepto cryptos como medio de pago.




up up


----------



## conde84 (24 Jul 2020)

-Canguro in outback 2012,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros
-Canguro in outback 2013,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros
-Canguro in outback 2014,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros

-Canguro at sunset 2010 1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros

- Australia Lunar I 2004 ''mono'' - 49 €


-Media onza australia 2014 ''tiburon blanco'' - 15€
-Media onza australia 2015''tiburon martillo'' - 15€
-Media onza australia 2016 ''tiburon tigre'' - 15€


-Canada 2012 Puma - 28 €
-Canada 2012 Alce - 26 € (mancha leche en cara reina)
-Canada 2013 Antilope - 28 €
-Canada 2013 Bisonte - 28 €

-Canada 2016 ''Puma'' - 28€

-Somalia The African Monkey 1999 - 34 €

-Fiji Iguana 2015 en su blister certi-look - 28 €


-Panda 2015 - 33 €
-Panda 2016 - 33 €


-Britannia 1998 - 28 € (alguna pequeña mancha de leche)
-Britannia 2008 - 32 €


- Lunar Gran Bretaña 2016 year of the monkey - 28 €

-Tokelau 2016 - ''hakula-sailfish'' - 28 €


-3 Rublos Rusia 1993 ''Ballet'' 34,8 g plata 900 proof - 30 €

-5 ecus 1989 carlos V (33,6 g plata 925) sin certificado ni estuche - 24 €
-5 ecus 1990 alfonso x (33,6 g plata 925) sin certificado ni estuche - 24€
-5 ecus 1991 averroes (33,6 g plata 925) sin certificado ni estuche - 24€
-5 ecus 1992 carlo III (33,6 g plata 925) sin certificado ni estuche - 24€

Los precios son finales, por favor abstenerse de regateos.

Gastos de envio segun tarifas de correos


Cualquier duda o peticion de fotos por mensaje privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## brigante 88 (27 Jul 2020)

Disponibles PLATA:

"PAKILLOS" 100 pesetas Franco (plata fina 15gr.)

Precio: 0,62€ gr.

Mínimo 100 monedas.
Solo trato en mano (preguntar por privado)


----------



## Pedrusco Filosofal (27 Jul 2020)

Pongo a la venta :
50 Pesos mexicanos (37,5gr) varias monedas, varios años, todas en buen estado.

100 Coronas (Austria) (30,48gr)
varias monedas, diferentes años. Todas buen estado.

Krugerrand varios, de una onza, varias monedas, distintos años, todas buen estado.(31,10gr)

*Precio del momento*, 
*SIN* sobre spot.
Preferentemente trato en mano, en Madrid y alrededores. (para otras zonas península, consultar.)
Mensajes por privado, para dudas y detalles.

Salud metaleros.


----------



## AmadorValencia (27 Jul 2020)

Vendo blister sin abrir de 20 monedas de 1 onza cada una de koalas de 2013. Precio 26 euros cada onza. Posibilidad de entrega en mano en Valencia


----------



## Kruger (27 Jul 2020)

Moneda de oro. 999 en su blister original. Panda 8 gr. Año 2020
Precio 470 €, envío incluido. En mano en Valladolid. Reservado.


----------



## NUMISONZA (28 Jul 2020)

Ofrezco 50 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco a 9,50 euros. _VENDIDO_

SOLO ENTREGA EN MANO EN VALENCIA O CERCANÍAS, CON LA POSIBLIDAD DE BARCELONA Y MADRID EN OCASIONES


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Jul 2020)

Veuhu


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (29 Jul 2020)

Vendo Colección Historia de la peseta. En plata 925, en mano en Vigo, 340, o enviado por correo 350.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## casaire (29 Jul 2020)

Vendo 34 monedas de Half-crown y 4 Florines años 1921 - 1946...TODAS DE PLATA .500

En total son más de MEDIO KILO DE PLATA .500 y en torno a 260 gramos de PLATA FINA 999.


200........ EUROS , Practicamente a precio plata.

TODAS LAS MONEDAS ESTÁN EN EXCELENTE ESTADO DE CONDICIÓN Y ALGUNAS ESTÁN SIN CIRCULAR..GRAN VALOR NUMISMÁTICO.

ENTREGA EN MANO EN VALENCIA ,


----------



## Manzano1 (30 Jul 2020)

*VENDO PLATA 999 A PRECIO DE COTIZACION *​
Vendo varios kilos de plata 999.9 de maxima calidad, se vende granulada en bolsas de kilo.
Precio fixing más pequeña cotización, contactar por privado, admito pruebas y quedar en sitio videovigilado.
El precio queda confirmado al cerrar el trato.


----------



## skipyy (30 Jul 2020)

Buenas tardes 


Estoy buscando el donut de los Simpson, una onza de plata de Tuvalu en caja y tal, si alguien lo tiene que me envíe privado.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 Jul 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> *Vendo 250g de PLATA PURA en perfecto a 17 euros/gramo.*
> 
> Almeria capital en mano.
> 
> Si estás interesado, MP.



¿puede usted poner algo coherente en el anuncio?, si tal.


----------



## Concursante (30 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿puede usted poner algo coherente en el anuncio?, si tal.



Perdón coño, queria poner onza


----------



## Anuminas (30 Jul 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> Perdón coño, queria poner onza



Y subir 1€ ya de paso, ya si eso recomiendo pensar antes de escribir Y PONER FOTOS, ¿que es plata pura en perfecto? no entiendo el idioma 
en monedas? en granalla? lingotes? bullion?


----------



## Concursante (30 Jul 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Y subir 1€ ya de paso, ya si eso recomiendo pensar antes de escribir Y PONER FOTOS, ¿que es plata pura en perfecto? no entiendo el idioma
> en monedas? en granalla? lingotes? bullion?



Se me habia quedado pillado el telefono por su mal estado y se ha posteado el mensaje sin querer, perdona.


----------



## arbones (31 Jul 2020)

No posteo mucho pero simplemente decir que hay que tener cuidado y mas con alguno que ofrece lingotes por aqui, lo digo por si alguno no quiere perder el tiempo como acabo de hacerlo yo.

que si primero a 17 luego a 18 luego calculamos y el precio seria 144,69 vendiendolo a 18 luego resulta que me lo pretende vender a 260 euros.

finalmente despues de perder media hora me suelta la joya de: "Te lo dejo a ese precio por ahora, aunque me gustaria esperar unos dias minimo a ver si otra persona contesta (y me da una contraoferta mejor, espero que lo entiendas) yo ya nose si reirme o seguir perdiendo el tiempo

solo lo escribo por que me parece indignante poner un anuncio y luego andar haciendo ese tipo de cosas, si no quieres vender no vendas pero no hagas perder el tiempo y si quieres sacar mas dinero ponlo mas caro.

no tengo nada mas que decir, Un saludo


----------



## Manzano1 (31 Jul 2020)

arbones dijo:


> No posteo mucho pero simplemente decir que hay que tener cuidado y mas con alguno que ofrece lingotes por aqui, lo digo por si alguno no quiere perder el tiempo como acabo de hacerlo yo.
> 
> que si primero a 17 luego a 18 luego calculamos y el precio seria 144,69 vendiendolo a 18 luego resulta que me lo pretende vender a 260 euros.
> 
> ...



Estaría bien que citarás a quien te refieres para no desprestigiar al resto


----------



## arbones (31 Jul 2020)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Estaría bien que citarás a quien te refieres para no desprestigiar al resto



Creo que sin, dar nombres queda bien claro a quien me refiero. Simplemente lo escribo con animo de que nadie pierda el tiempo y quien valla sepa a lo que va, no voy a entrar en mas polemicas.


----------



## QuepasaRey (31 Jul 2020)

TODO VENDIDO!!!
A la venta monedas de 1oz oro:

American Buffalo 2011 en blister aun. 1675€ VENDIDO



American Eagle 2011. 1675€


Panda 2013. 1675€



De 1/4oz oro:

Kruger 1980. 475€



De 1/10oz oro:

Moneda de 100eur año 2010 Francia 210eur



Trato en mano: Valladolid, Palencia y Mallorca.
Hago envíos sin hacerme cargo de los gastos.


----------



## Manzano1 (31 Jul 2020)

arbones dijo:


> Creo que sin, dar nombres queda bien claro a quien me refiero. Simplemente lo escribo con animo de que nadie pierda el tiempo y quien valla sepa a lo que va, no voy a entrar en mas polemicas.



Comprar a gente que tenga experiencia y que no venda puntualmente, que sea capaz de vender a cotizacion más pequeño porcetaje, sea 11$ o a 26€$ onza


----------



## elias2 (31 Jul 2020)

Vendo onzas libertad mexicanas y eagle americanas a 24 euros. Solo hoy, en mano, en Zaragoza.


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (31 Jul 2020)

Hola .
Vendo esta colección de medallas de plata. Son de 925 mm, 100 en total. La mayoría son de la Franklin Mint, otras de Argentina, y 4 de otros países.

Son 2572 gramos de plata total, aprox. 2379 de plata fina.

En mano 1600, si hay que enviarlo, 15 más.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Razkin (31 Jul 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> 
> Estoy buscando el donut de los Simpson, una onza de plata de Tuvalu en caja y tal, si alguien lo tiene que me envíe privado.



Si no encuentras algun forero, la tienes en :
https://lamasbolano.com/tienda/reme...-con-certificado-garantia-y-autenticidad.html


----------



## skipyy (31 Jul 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Si no encuentras algun forero, la tienes en :
> https://lamasbolano.com/tienda/reme...-con-certificado-garantia-y-autenticidad.html
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 389482



Te agradezco la aportación pero esta es la que busco:


----------



## Ricardgar (31 Jul 2020)

arbones dijo:


> Creo que sin, dar nombres queda bien claro a quien me refiero. Simplemente lo escribo con animo de que nadie pierda el tiempo y quien valla sepa a lo que va, no voy a entrar en mas polemicas.



Gracias Arbones.
Forero directo al ignore.
Para hacer lo que comentas, hay portales muy conocidos donde se pueden subastar artículos.
Este hilo es de compra/venta. El que quiera hacer subastas que se vaya a otro sitio o monte un bazar.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## miguelaneglesp (31 Jul 2020)

hola buenas tardes

ando buscando moneda de la familia simpons...si alguien la tiene y quiere venderla que se ponga en contacto por privado.

Un saludo


----------



## Berciano230 (31 Jul 2020)

Compro onzas calendario azteca en varios formatos. Privado


----------



## Concursante (1 Ago 2020)

arbones dijo:


> No posteo mucho pero simplemente decir que hay que tener cuidado y mas con alguno que ofrece lingotes por aqui, lo digo por si alguno no quiere perder el tiempo como acabo de hacerlo yo.
> 
> que si primero a 17 luego a 18 luego calculamos y el precio seria 144,69 vendiendolo a 18 luego resulta que me lo pretende vender a 260 euros.



No difames, ya te dije que cometi un error en la calculadora añadiendo una operacion que habia hecho antes, si lo cuentas, ten cojones y honradez y cuentalo todo.






arbones dijo:


> finalmente despues de perder media hora me suelta la joya de: "Te lo dejo a ese precio por ahora, aunque me gustaria esperar unos dias minimo a ver si otra persona contesta (y me da una contraoferta mejor, espero que lo entiendas) yo ya nose si reirme o seguir perdiendo el tiempo
> 
> solo lo escribo por que me parece indignante poner un anuncio y luego andar haciendo ese tipo de cosas, si no quieres vender no vendas pero no hagas perder el tiempo y si quieres sacar mas dinero ponlo mas caro.
> 
> no tengo nada mas que decir, Un saludo



Siento hablar con ofendiditos, si nunca te han subido el precio en mitad de una negociacion me parece que poco has hecho tu,yo llevo haciendolo desde hace ya 10 años por lo menos y es totalmente normal, aunque no te lo creas, hay mas gente además de ti. Si a mi, por lo que sea, me sale de los cojones subir el precio, se sube. EL TRATO NO ESTABA CERRADO (aunque ya lo he vendido, de eso no te preocupes).

No tengo ningun problema en decir que cometi errores y que los errores que cometi fueron solamente porque, iba con el telefono que tiene la bateria hecha una mierda, y cuando tiene menos de 15% de la misma, va como el culo. El telefono se me quedo pillado justamente cuando la bateria alcanzo ese 15% (no me di cuenta de que iba por ahi) y se me apago. Tuve que encenderlo otra vez y a duras penas arregalr (un comentario que se posteo sin querer) ya que ahora me encuentro en un pueblo con una conexion a internet de mierda y con una corriente floja.

Un saludo, y la proxima vez que hables de mi, ten la decencia de citarme.


----------



## Somedus (1 Ago 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> No difames, ya te dije que cometi un error en la calculadora añadiendo una operacion que habia hecho antes, si lo cuentas, ten cojones y honradez y cuentalo todo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 389914
> 
> ...



Pues yo sí voy a comprar cualquier cosa por la que el vendedor fija un precio, y este precio (ya fijado por él) me lo quiere subir, lo que hago es mandar a tomar por el culo a dicho vendedor. No sé. Llámame raro. 
Saludos.


----------



## Concursante (1 Ago 2020)

Somedus dijo:


> Pues yo sí voy a comprar cualquier cosa por la que el vendedor fija un precio, y este precio (ya fijado por él) me lo quiere subir, lo que hago es mandar a tomar por el culo a dicho vendedor. No sé. Llámame raro.
> Saludos.



Eso es lo que hizo, cada uno por su lado y aqui no ha pasado nada. No hay que montar dramas.

Saludos.


----------



## Anuminas (1 Ago 2020)

Somedus dijo:


> Pues yo sí voy a comprar cualquier cosa por la que el vendedor fija un precio, y este precio (ya fijado por él) me lo quiere subir, lo que hago es mandar a tomar por el culo a dicho vendedor. No sé. Llámame raro.
> Saludos.



AMEN que te puedes esperar de alguien asi


----------



## Daviot (1 Ago 2020)

Me encanta esta canción de Maniobras Orquestales en la Oscuridad.


----------



## Concursante (1 Ago 2020)

Scouser dijo:


> *Se venden estas onzas en mano (o codo) en Valladolid o se hacen envíos*
> 
> Britannia 2016 - 22€ (Una mancha en la mejilla de la reina)
> Panda 2016 - 27€
> ...



Tienes MP


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2020)

SIEMPRE he considerado arriesgado quedar con un desconocido a intercambiar dinero x metal....vete a saber como acaba la cosa....solo hay que ver Wallapop....por eso es importante ver las opiniones, referencias y fiabilidad del vendedor...

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


----------



## QuepasaRey (2 Ago 2020)

TODO VENDIDO!!!
A la venta 3 monedas mas de 1oz de oro.
El precio por moneda es de 1675 + gastos de envio. 
Editado , he añadido un kruger que olvide subir foto.
Para trato en mano, solo Valladolid, Palencia y Mallorca.


----------



## Anuminas (3 Ago 2020)

*VENDO Pakillos\ Monedas de 100 pesetas de plata a 10€ precio por debajo de SPOT*




*PRECIO: *Por debajo de SPOT a 10€/unidad para cantidades grandes se puede hablar algo

*CANTIDAD:* La que me pidáis, en total tengo 300 a la venta

*ESTADO:* Buen estado, no hay ninguna desgastada, fea, ni con marcas de consideración, muchas brillantes

*ENVIÓ:* A cargo del comprador, o en mano (preferible) estoy en el País Vasco.

*COMPROBACIÓN: *Todas han sido pesadas y se les ha pasado el imán.

*REFERENCIAS MÍAS COMO VENDEDOR: *En el foro tengo una valoración positiva, ademas tengo excelentes perfiles en otras plataformas que podéis verificar.

*PAGO: *Por bizum, paypal como amigo, trasferencia y si es en mano también me vale efectivo.

----Más información por privado.


----------



## canoso (3 Ago 2020)

Buenas tardes, Vendo 1 onza Maple Leaf oro 2017 (Canada) , Precio a spot en el momento de la compra, trato en mano, zona León. VENDIDA!!


----------



## Escorpio (3 Ago 2020)

Vendo a precio Spot:

* 1 lingote oro 100 g

* 1 lingote oro 50 g

Trato en mano zona Tarragona o Lérida.

Más informacion por privado.


----------



## centenario (4 Ago 2020)

vendo 4 series V centenario descubrimiento de america en oro y plata con certificados a precio Spot oro y plata,trato en mano zona de Cantabria y Vizcaya


----------



## casaire (4 Ago 2020)

casaire dijo:


> Vendo 34 monedas de Half-crown y 4 Florines años 1921 - 1946...TODAS DE PLATA .500
> 
> En total son más de MEDIO KILO DE PLATA .500 y en torno a 260 gramos de PLATA FINA 999.
> 
> ...




Rebajdo a 175 euros...Entrega en mano en València.

OCASIÓN PARA INVERTIR EN PLATA Y NUMISMÁTICA.

Vendidas


----------



## Forcopula (4 Ago 2020)

Vendo moneda de 5 onzas de plata fina del Bicentenario de la fundación del Goznak. 25 Rublos calidad proof, con certificado.

Precio 200€

Continúo vendiendo las onzas de libertad de plata proof al mismo precuo también.


----------



## brigante 88 (5 Ago 2020)

Vendo lote de "duros" Alfonso XII- XIII y Amadeo. (varios años) máximo 100

Precio: *15,75€ unidad * (ahora mismo su valor en plata ronda los 16,4€)

Precio solo durante el día de hoy, y con posibilidad de entrega zona Burgos, Madrid y Valencia.


----------



## psiloman (5 Ago 2020)

Hola compañeros, compro onzas bullion de plata, preferiblemente con trato en mano en Murcia, Almería o Granada.

Pago bien si el estado de conservación de las monedas es bueno, no me interesan monedas en mal estado, por privado tratamos el precio. Ofrezco total seriedad en el trato. Gracias.


----------



## jaimito2 (5 Ago 2020)

Buenos dias chicos y chicas
Tengo onzas de plata para vender. Alguien me puede decir dónde las compran a precio de spot, más o menos?
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (5 Ago 2020)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Buenos dias chicos y chicas
> Tengo onzas de plata para vender. Alguien me puede decir dónde las compran a precio de spot, más o menos?
> Saludos y gracias



Aquí mismo en el.hilo de compra venta

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bondiappcc (5 Ago 2020)

Me han ofrecido esta moneda de 2 pesetas de la República por 10 euros.

¿Es buena compra ?


----------



## Higadillas (5 Ago 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Me han ofrecido esta moneda de 2 pesetas de la República por 10 euros.
> 
> ¿Es buena compra ?
> 
> ...



No es sitio para ello, pero ya te avanzo que no. A precio plata vale menos, y tiene 0 interés numismatico ya que está hecha unos zorros.


----------



## vigobay (5 Ago 2020)

Pues a mi de primeras no me suena nada bien. Cuanto menos manipuladas estén las onzas y más se respeten los tubos de la mint originales mucho mejor. Piensa no solo en el momento de la compra sino también en cuando las quieras vender.

Por si te ayuda en mi caso siempre intento comprar por tubos originales de la mint (de 20 en 20 en Silver Eagles, Filarmónicas, etc... o de 25 en 25 en las Maples) salvo monedas que ya vienen encapsuladas como kookaburras, Koalas, Pandas, etc. que ahí me da igual comprarlas por unidades sueltas.

En mi opinión es mejor y más seguro comprar a un forero en este hilo aunque tengas que pagar un poco más (que lo dudo) aunque veo que hay poca oferta de onzas de plata.

Saludos


----------



## necho (6 Ago 2020)

Buenas noches,

Te iba contestar al privado que me has enviado pero mejor lo hago por aquí. Por cierto, comentar que por aquí apenas inicio sesión y encima no recibo por e-mail las notificaciones cuando alguien me manda un privado. Así que la mejor manera de contactar es escribiendo al e-mail de la tienda o al formulario de contacto de la misma.

Comentarte que lo que te ha dicho la persona que te atendió por teléfono es prácticamente lo que te voy a decir yo. A continuación cito textualmente lo que ponemos en el apartado "_presentación_" para las monedas que vienen originalmente en tubo:

"_*Cápsula Lindner. Si te llevas 10 ó más unidades se envían en el tubo original de la Mint.*_" (se adjunta captura de pantalla como referencia).



Por lo tanto si el tubo viene originalmente de la Mint con 20 o 25 oz entonces al llevarte sólo 10 oz de una referencia obviamente se va a tener que romper el precinto para sacar esa decena, cómo si no? Que hayamos metido dos decenas de distintas referencias en un mismo tubo (10x Filarmonica + 10x Kruger en un solo tubo), de acuerdo fallo nuestro en no haberte mandado cada decena en su propio tubo (las 10x Filarmonicas en su tubo de la Austrian Mint y las 10x Kruger en su tubo de la South African Mint). Por lo demás, dónde está la publicidad engañosa o el linde con la estafa? Has comprado 3 referencias y las 3 referencias se te han enviado. Si se quieren los tubos sin abrir / romper precinto hay que comprarlos enteros, 20 oz en el caso de las Filarmonicas y 25 en el caso de las Krugerrand. Las Queen's Beasts de 2 oz vienen en tubos de 10 unidades sin precintar.

Por otra parte, cualquier moneda que se fabrica a granel como en el caso de las bullion que vienen en tubo es susceptible a que venga de la ceca con manchas de leche u otros detalles como pueden ser micro-rayas o golpes. Si bien algunas cecas son menos proclives a esto, lo cierto es que ninguna está exenta. El problema no son las tiendas o vendedores, sino las cecas. Nosotros cogemos los tubos de las Monsterboxes y tal cual le damos salida. No nos podemos poner a revisar tubo por tubo y/o moneda por moneda que sino no acabaríamos nunca y no saldrían los números. A parte que estas monedas no las ofrecemos como monedas graduadas, ni les metemos ningún premium por ese concepto. Además que las ofrecemos a un precio competitivo de mercado (unas pueden ser más caras, otras más baratas pero en la media del mercado alemán).

Para ponernos más en contexto, si ofreciéramos por poner un ejemplo la Britannia 2020 Proof Box + CoA tirada de 3000 unidades por ~100 EUR y me dices que no quisieras que tuviera defectos ya te digo yo que sería perfectamente comprensible y por supuesto que en una moneda Proof de 1 oz con ese premium NO sería algo admisible. O pongamos por ejemplo otra moneda algo más barata y que ofrecemos actualmente en nuestro catalogo; la Kookaburra 2012 High Relief con una tirada de 10.000 unidades (73,90 EUR), pues tampoco sería normal esos "detalles". Y no te quito razón, las monedas deberían venir perfectas aunque sean bullion a granel. Pero los distribuidores y las cecas no lo ven así (y aquí matizo, para ellos SÍ es algo normal y admisible que las bulliones de "inversión" puedan venir con estos "detalles" de fabricación).

Perdón por el ladrillo, sólo quería explicar que si una moneda _bullion de inversión_ que viene en tubo sale "fea" no es cosa del la tienda/vendedor que se las quiere colar. Cosa distinta sería si la moneda se ofrece graduada y se cobra a un precio acorde o sin son monedas de calidad superior como las Proof u otras ediciones especiales.

Y para finalizar, si se tienen dudas del producto que se quiere comprar como por ejemplo cuantas unidades vienen por tubo, si los tubos vienen con precinto, etc... siempre se puede preguntar antes de comprar y nosotros responderemos rápidamente a todas vuestras consultas. A vosotros no os cuesta nada y así nos ahorramos malos entendidos o malas interpretaciones.


----------



## vdke (6 Ago 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> No es sitio para ello, pero ya te avanzo que no. A precio plata vale menos, y tiene 0 interés numismatico ya que está hecha unos zorros.



Y encima es republicana...


----------



## kawalimit (6 Ago 2020)

No se si tendrás más o menos razón en lo de las monedas con rayitas, que no te contestaban al email y tal, pero esta frase te deja a la altura del betún... ¿Que esperabas? ¿Que teletransportara las otras 10/15 monedas fuera del tubo con la mente?¿Que te las regalara para que el tubo te llegara sin abrir y sin desprecintar?. Vamos, no me jodas... que somos adultos, coño.
Y luego le das cera con lo de que no es "particular" y que no debería publicitar su mercancía en este hilo cuando el hilo se llama "Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre FOREROS" (¿Necho no es forero?). Otro argumento "de peso", sí...
Yo alucino, de verdad...


----------



## kawalimit (6 Ago 2020)

Lo justo es escuchar a todas las partes antes de dar una opinión (y más cuando tu exposición del caso era poco clara; aunque igual soy yo, que soy algo corto). No tengo nada ni a favor ni en contra de Necho ni de tí, pero convendrás conmigo que, en vista de las explicaciones ofrecidas por Necho, darte la razón en lo de los tubos con onzas mezcladas es harto difícil.
Lo del asesoramiento legal me parece lo más lógico si después de todo sigues pensando que la razón te asiste, pero desde luego a mi me parece más una pataleta que otra cosa.


----------



## Baalbek (6 Ago 2020)

Se venden 100 ptas de plata, hasta 90 unidades a 10,80e la unidad. Cantidad mínima 10 unidades. Precio por debajo del precio de la plata, (11,40e por moneda).
Bien en Madrid o por envío. Saludos


----------



## Juanyuge (6 Ago 2020)

La pataleta es bestial.

Enviado desde mi SM-J600FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arraez (6 Ago 2020)

En el tema de los tubos abiertos estás quedando ya no solo como ignorante, si no como gilipollas ¿Qué quieres, que fabriquen tubos originales a medida para ti para tu mierda-compra de 10 onzas? ¿O que te regalen 10 onzas? Suerte con la denuncia esa jajajaja

Enviado desde mi SM-T510 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Creo que sobran los descalificativos.

Un forero ha puesto un comentario con dudas que tenía sobre una compra. 
Al final son dudas que él tenía y que ha querido comentar. Y que también pueden servir a otros.

Luego también hay una respuesta del vendedor o relacionado con la tienda, que también me parece correcta en las explicaciones.

Más allá de si la descripción del producto en cuanto a que viene el tubo original si compras 10 o si la descripción puede no ser 100 % clara...

Yo, en mi juicio, cada uno tendrá el suyo, creo que no está bien reírse o hacer saña o comentarios descalificativos, etc.. 
Bien que nos ayudamos y miramos el floro para adquirir conocimientos que de forma desinteresada van poniendo unos y otros, etc. Creo que sobran esos comentarios despectivos. Mi opinión.

También añado que no veo tampoco que se tenga que denunciar por ese motivo, la verdad. 

Yo he comprado "mitad y mitad" (en otro sitio) junto con otros tubos enteros y me han venido en un tubo la mitad y mitad. No me he planteado que me dieran dos tubos. Y no me hubiera gustado que me vinieran sin ningún tubo tampoco, si hubiera sido el caso.
Precinto de tubo original y "machacado", hasta el punto de que no estoy seguro si ha sido abierto, también me ha pasado. Y no he dicho nada. Porque veo que las monedas están bien y entiendo que no todo es perfecto en la fabricación, manipulación, etc.

Como digo, mi opinión, en plan conciliador y de ver las cosas como son. 

Peor es que compres una moneda de oro y luego tengas dudas de su autenticidad, aunque la hayas comprado en una casa de subastas o numismática conocida y con renombre. ¿Qué haces entonces? Si tampoco lo tienes claro claro, te lías en una reclamación, etc. cada vez que tengas dudas?
Yo creo que en este caso, uno se tiene que cerciorar bien para ir sobre seguro. Por ejemplo con mediciones, equipos de comprobación, etc.

Y en el caso de los tubos y las monedas del tema que comentamos, lo veo de poca importancia. Siempre que las monedas sean de plata y estén bien, por descontado.

Y me viene a la mente ahora, yo he comprado una onza de joro en una numismática, me lo han cobrado con visa. 
Estaba a buen precio bajo spot (hace tiempo, no ahora). Y me envían un email al día siguiente, diciendo que con lo del covid no habían repasado los precios de la tienda .... y que no tenían la moneda, y que disculpe las molestias y que me devolvían el dinero (no, si te parece no lo devolváis tampoco).
Pues me tuvieron retenido el cargo en la visa unos buenos días. Si la hubiera necesitado para otra compra me fastidiaron por ahí también.
Seguramente lo que hicieron no es legal. Pero pasé de complicarme la vida. Y seguramente no les compraré nunca (tampoco lo había hecho antes ahí).
Sigo mi camino. No me interesa meterme en los charcos que otros van tendiendo por el camino. No vale la pena.

Y nada, son mis dos céntimos de tocho, con la intención de esparcir tranquilidad. Que nos va a hacer falta...


----------



## vdke (6 Ago 2020)

Menuda mierda de discusión de patio de colegio... 

Que cierren la puerta los que tengan que salir, pero sin hacer ruido que el resto estamos concentrados en lo que interesa. 

En otros foros las pataletas se moderan y se mandan donde se debe.


----------



## Baalbek (6 Ago 2020)

Se venden Cincuentines diferentes años y precios desde 125e a 175e. Batalla Lepanto a 130e.

Saludos

Pregunta (no es necesaria respuesta); podemos tener un poco de empatía y no ensuciar mucho el hilo? Gracias


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (6 Ago 2020)

Yo lo que creo es que los errores existen. No he prestado mucha atención a la controversia, pero sí que te digo que Necho no es el típico fullero que se puede uno encontrar.


----------



## Arraez (6 Ago 2020)

Vendo tubo de Maples años diversos, 700€. Trato en mano en Valencia o alrededores

Enviado desde mi SM-T510 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arraez (6 Ago 2020)

Oye, vete a dar por culo a otra parte, majo.

Repito: Vendo tubo de Maples años diversos, 700€. Trato en mano en Valencia o alrededores

Enviado desde mi SM-T510 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Ago 2020)

Vendo 5kg de plata.

Formato medallas 925

710 euros el kg.

Solo trato en mano eb Granada, las ves y te llevas las que te gusten hasta que formes el kg o lo que quieras llevarte.


----------



## Arraez (6 Ago 2020)

Mira, solo por este párrafo se te puede llamar de gilipollas para arriba:

"A mi entender Si te llevas 10 ó más unidades se envían en el tubo original de la Mint." no significa que vayas a darme el canutillo sino a qué viene original, sin abrir y con el precinto, que es el único plus por el cual se las adquiriría a una tienda y no a un partícular."

Tú entiendes como tubo original que esté nuevo y lleno por la Tanned Balls University. Así que si tanta falta te hace, que necho te mande el tubo vacío que te falte y humo. Hay que ser tonto.

Enviado desde mi SM-T510 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vdke (6 Ago 2020)

Vas a llamar multi a tu PM. Majo.
Echa a comprobar a ver si existo luego no soy una mierda de multi en otros muchos foros. Espabilao.

A llorar a la llorería joer ya


----------



## conde84 (6 Ago 2020)

¿Porque no abrís un hilo para discutir y dejáis este para lo que es?


----------



## casaire (6 Ago 2020)

TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO. Cuando un cliente de cualquier sector se gasta 1000 euros ó 2000 ó 3000 euros en un producto no es comprarse un chicle en casa Charito de gosolinas..Estamos hablando de bastante dinero . En este caso le ofrecen un producto que no es el que recibe....Yo tengo un restaurante y si ofrezco paellas de marisco no le doy arroz del senyoret o arroz negro. Es fácil, tu compras 10 monedas en su cápsula original de la mint correspondiente y te tiene que proporcionar eso que te ofrece , no me vale 10 por aquí y 10 por allá en el mismo blister......No es de recibo.


----------



## Anuminas (6 Ago 2020)

BAYA PUTO COÑAZO ¿podéis abrir un hilo de lloros y preguntas? Dejad esto solo para anuncios de compra-venta


----------



## Muttley (6 Ago 2020)

....


----------



## conde84 (6 Ago 2020)

Si lo entiendo, y no entro en que tengas razon o no, pero si precisamente quieres visibildad de esto, abres un hilo, que lo va a ver mucha mas gente al entrar en el foro y alli expones todas tus quejas, y dejas este para lo que es, porque ahora mismo es imposible que nadie anuncie nada en este hilo porque en un par de horas su anuncio se va a ver rodeado de otros mensajes que nada tienen que ver en comprar y vender metales.

PD: Veo que el compañero muttley ha expuesto lo mismo que yo de mejor forma, tambien borrare esto mañana.


----------



## conconde (6 Ago 2020)

Me gustaría comprar alguna moneda conocida de plata en Alava, me refiero alguna de las más populares, no numismatica. Por debajo del spot, si es posible. A lo mejor es una barbaridad. Me da igual si están en un tubo o no. Si el mensaje es inconveniente o no corresponde a esta sección, me decis y lo borro.


----------



## BaNGo (6 Ago 2020)

conconde dijo:


> Me gustaría comprar alguna moneda conocida de plata en Alava, me refiero alguna de las más populares, no numismatica. Por debajo del spot, si es posible. A lo mejor es una barbaridad. Me da igual si están en un tubo o no. Si el mensaje es inconveniente o no corresponde a esta sección, me decis y lo borro.



El mensaje está en el sitio correcto.
Si por "más populares" te refieres a onzas bullion, el precio rondará spot+21% porque al comprar en tienda se paga IVA.


----------



## vdke (6 Ago 2020)

Pero pedazo de puto trafullero, donde yo he escrito eso. Puñetero trolll...
Creando quotes que no existen... madre mía. TROLLLLLLLLL


----------



## vdke (6 Ago 2020)

Aquí que coño pasa, no hay moderación. Por favor baneen mi ip *YA *si soy un multinick.
Y si no que echen a este subnormal al estercolero...


----------



## Angelillo23 (6 Ago 2020)

A la venta:

colección completa lunar II perth mint de 1 onza de plata en caja de madera 570€
colección completa Australian Roadsign 1oz plata(emu + koala + canguro) en cajas originales con certificado numerado 300€

onzas de plata sueltas :

PANDA CHINA 2013 - 40€
KOOKABURRA 2013 - 35€
KOALA AUSTRALIA 2013 - 35€

Un saludo


----------



## Escorpio (7 Ago 2020)

Vendo a precio Spot:

* 1 lingote oro 100 g

* 1 lingote oro 50 g ****VENDIDO****

Trato en mano zona Tarragona o Lérida.

Más informacion por privado.


----------



## Arraez (7 Ago 2020)

Rectifico precio: Vendo tubo de Maples años diversos, 725€. Trato en mano en Valencia o alrededores


----------



## vdke (7 Ago 2020)

Alguien puede echar de este hilo a este puto majara???


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Ago 2020)

Ahora mismo te he leido a ti, no se ni me importa la historia borrar los post y abrir otro hilo si lo veis oportuno, no ensucies este.
Borrerare este sms en un rato para no ensuciar.
Aplicarse el cuento


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Ago 2020)

A nadie le importa otra cosa q anuncios de compra y venta. Lo demás sobra


----------



## Escorpio (7 Ago 2020)

Vendo a precio Spot:

* *1 lingote oro 100 g*

Trato en mano zona Tarragona o Lérida.

Más informacion por privado.


----------



## vdke (7 Ago 2020)

Pero tu estás loco loco, pero loco de atar. Pero vamos a ver, tu te crees que te tengo que contestar en 4 minutos, de hecho ¿tengo algún deber para contigo, anormal?
¿Qué coño sabrás de la foto colgada si son de plata, cobre o baquelita? Me mandó la foto, no el material...
¡¡¡Pero que tio más loco, joer!!!
Estoy aquí pq me ha estado interesando comprar. Jamás he vendido nada. Se me han escapado ciertas oportunidades y otras no. Y punto.
De hecho ya son informaciones personales que ni te incumben ni te interesan atontao.
Busca con mi nick, en otros foros. Lo uso desde el 98. Antes de que tu supieras lo que era internet. Anormal.
Y deja de decir que soy un multinick, pq te puedo demostrar que son acusaciones falsas demostrables por las ips que si les llegan a los moderadores de cada uno que escribimos. De hecho ni me menciones y deja de dar por saco, puto loco.


----------



## pakito330 (7 Ago 2020)

Compro oro a particular a precio spot, lingote o monedas, en torno a 1onza.
Sólo trato en mano en Madrid.


----------



## Pintxen (8 Ago 2020)

Solo anuncios de compra o de venta de oro o plata. Para pelearos iros a forocoches y dejadnos en paz


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (8 Ago 2020)

Es posible que parezca un poco offtopic, pero me la voy a jugar.

Después de más de un año sin comprar, busco ampliar mi stock de plata. Vivo en Barcelona (aunque hasta el 1 de septiembre no estoy por ahí). Busco monedas.
El año de acuñación me importa entre cero y nada, únicamente me interesa el metal.

Pago por transferencia o en mano a forero fiable.

Primera vez que lo intento en este foro.

MP


----------



## arbones (8 Ago 2020)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Vendo las siguientes monedas de oro de Panda de 2015:
> 
> ...




Te escribi un privado. 

Saludos


----------



## Desplumado (8 Ago 2020)

Saludos,
¿Alguien vende lingotes de plata? Quiero ampliar mi stock. Interesados, mandar privado. Por cierto, añado que soy de Canarias, si hay algún "paisano" que quiera comerciar, mejor que mejor.
gracias, saludos


----------



## Baalbek (8 Ago 2020)

Se venden 60 unidades de100 ptas de plata, unidades a 10,90e la unidad. Cantidad mínima 10 unidades. Precio por debajo del precio de la plata, (11,73e por moneda). *Vendido*
Bien en Madrid o por envío. Saludos


----------



## Scouser (8 Ago 2020)

*Se venden estas onzas en mano en Valladolid o se hacen envíos*

Panda 2016 - 28€
Panda 2017 - 27€
Lunar II Dragon 2012 - 27€ (mancha en el reverso)
Lunar II Dragon 2012 - 30€
Lunar II Cerdo 2019 (x4) - 27€
Reino Unido Lunar Mono 2016 - 27€
Ruanda Suricata 2016 - 29€
Ruanda Hipopotamo 2017 (x2) - 28€
Ruanda Gallo 2017 - 29€
Somaliland 2013 Serpiente - 28€ (algo de patina)


----------



## centenario (8 Ago 2020)

Vendo las siguientes monedas correspondientes a las series del V centenario del descubrimiento de America
80,000 pesetas 27 gr, oro
40.000 pesetas 13,5 gr. oro
20.000 pesetas 6,75 gr, oro
10.000 pesetas 3,37gr. oro
5,000 pesetas 1,68gr, oro cada serie y son cuatro

plata son 10.000, 5000,2000,1000, 500,200,100 con un total de plata de 275,05 gramos de plata 925 o lo que es lo mismo 254,3 gr de plata pura cada serie y como la anterior son cuatro.

todas las monedas con sus certificados correspondientes.

Precio Spot Oro y Plata trato en mano zona de Cantabria y Euskadi


----------



## BaNGo (8 Ago 2020)

VENDO:

México. 10 pesos 1949. Spot
México. 50 pesos 1928. Spot
México. 50 pesos 1943. Spot
México. 50 pesos 1945. Spot
México. 50 pesos 1945. Spot
México. 50 pesos 1945. Spot
Austria. 4 ducados 1915. Spot
Austria. 20 coronas 1915. Spot
España. 10.000pesetas V centenario. Spot-3%
España. 10.000pesetas V centenario. Spot-3%

Preferiblemente en mano en Barakaldo o envío a cargo del comprador.


----------



## QuepasaRey (9 Ago 2020)

A la venta, diferentes monedas de oro.
*VENDIDO*
1 ONZA DE ORO, KRUGERRAND. *1715eur*




20$ EstadosUnidos, año 1924, Saint Gaudens, 33,436gr de peso, de los cuales 30,08 gramos son de oro = 0.9675 oz *1695eur VENDIDO


*

Serie Europa 2016, moneda de 200eur de oro 24k de la FMNT 13,5gr de oro, con certificado autenticidad y estuche. *740eur*
Opcionalmente puede venderse junto a su homonima de plata, que tambien tiene su slot en el estuche, siendo esta de 27gr.




Tuvalu 1$, serie Marine Life 2010, moneda de 0,5gr de oro, encapsulada, proof. (varias unidades) *50eur


*

Tuvalu 2$ moneda de oro, Los Reyes sailing ship. 24k 1,24gr oro* 110eur




Gastos de envio corren por cuenta del comprador.
Entrega en mano, Valladolid y Palencia del 8 al 13 de Agosto. Mallorca del 14 al 27.
Tambien puedo hacer envios por agencia si es necesario.*


----------



## conde84 (10 Ago 2020)

5 onzas de plata 999 ''Fort Mc Henry'' de EE.UU (encapsulada)

126 euros envío incluido











Cualquier duda o peticion de fotos por mensaje privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ago 2020)

yua esta


----------



## jaimito2 (12 Ago 2020)

Alguien vende por aqui onzas de oro? Soy de Valencia.


----------



## pedro.rgo (13 Ago 2020)

Pongo a la venta estas monedas de oro:

- 20 liras del año 1882 (5,8 gramos de oro puro) 
Precio: spot

- 10 pesos mexicanos del año 1959 (7,5 gramos de oro puro)
Precio: spot

- onza maple leaf año 1985 (31,1 gramos de oro puro)
Precio: spot -3%


Entrega en mano en Barcelona/área metropolitana


----------



## Razkin (13 Ago 2020)

Muy buenas

¿Algún forero en este hilo que sea de Navarra para compra-venta-intercambio en mano?

Gracias a todos, un saludo


----------



## MagicTaly (13 Ago 2020)

Por si alguien está interesado. Pongo a la venta estas monedas de oro. Todo por mensaje privado. Muevo por Huelva & Madrid y podría transportarme. Precio spot - 5-10% (depende de cantidad) o (47 euros/g)

2x Estados Unidos 20 dólares, 1924
Ejemplo: 20 dólares 1924 - Doble Águila, Estados Unidos - Valor de moneda - uCoin.net
Aleación: 0.9
Peso: 33.5g
Fotos:





16x 25 Pesetas 1878 *18*78 Madrid DE M.
Ejemplo M166: Moneda 25 Pesetas 1878 *18*78 Madrid DE M | Numismática española
Aleación
Oro: 8.06g
Fotos:





3x México 50 pesos oro puro, 1821-1947
3x México 50 pesos oro puro, 1824-1947
Ejemplo: 50 pesos 1921-1947, México - Valor de moneda - uCoin.net
Aleación: 0.9
Peso: 41.66g
Oro: 37.5g
Fotos:





6x Moneda oro de la reina Victoria de Reino Unido INGLATERRA 1905 (3 con corona 3 sin corona). La rareza de esta pieza es que en el año 1905 reinaba el REY EDUARDO VII. El anverso corresponde a una moneda de 1 libra de 1871-1885, reverso de SAN JORGE matando al dragón y el año 1905
Ejemplo: MONEDA / MEDALLA ORO DE LA REINA VICTORIA DE REINO UNIDO / INGLATERRA 1905 ( LEER DESCRIPCION).
Oro de 22 kilates
Peso: 3.9g
Fotos:






9x Canadian Gold Sovereign "George V" del año 1879
Ejemplo: Canadian Gold Sovereign "George V" 1911-1919 coin value KM# 20 | coinscatalog.NET
Aleación: 0.9167
Peso: 7.99g
Fotos:


----------



## Tichy (13 Ago 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Por si alguien está interesado. Pongo a la venta estas monedas de oro. Todo por mensaje privado. Muevo por Huelva & Madrid y podría transportarme. Precio spot - 5-10% (depende de cantidad) o (47 euros/g)
> 
> 2x Estados Unidos 20 dólares, 1924
> Ejemplo: 20 dólares 1924 - Doble Águila, Estados Unidos - Valor de moneda - uCoin.net
> ...



Una cosa es una "rareza" y otra una imitación de joyería, con años imposibles, eso sí, para hablar de imitación y no de falsificación. Pero seamos claros. 
Por cierto, la de la Reina Victoria joven es bastante burda.


----------



## Lonchafinistaman (13 Ago 2020)

Busco oro para invertir. Subsidiariamente plata. El primero lo prefiero en lingotes pequeños, la segunda en monedas. De momento busco cantidades modestas (500 euros aproximadamente). Necesario pureza máxima (24 carat, 999 silver) y precio por debajo de spot. Zona Barcelona.


----------



## MagicTaly (13 Ago 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Una cosa es una "rareza" y otra una imitación de joyería, con años imposibles, eso sí, para hablar de imitación y no de falsificación. Pero seamos claros.
> Por cierto, la de la Reina Victoria joven es bastante burda.



Buenas!, No soy un experto en monedas, sino que es la descripción que me ha dado al numismática de "confianza" de mi ciudad tras verla. Volveré a chequear. Gracias por el aviso. Cómo bien dices, seguramente sea una imitación. Aunque al menos el oro es oro xD


----------



## Lonchafinistaman (13 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> El nombre te viene al pego. Lonchafinisima
> Suerte en tu cruzada
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Cada uno gasta lo que ve oportuno. No sé cuál el problema.


----------



## Lonchafinistaman (13 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> No me mal interpretes, no era mi intención ofenderte pero por debajo de spot incluso aqui a spot no creo q te vendan plata.
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Hay anuncios en este hilo de foreros ofreciendo por debajo de spot. Para comprar por encima de spot lo haría mejor en una tienda especializada. Asimismo, el forero que compre de mi, aunque lo haga por debajo de spot, normalmente sacará más de lo que le ofrezca un comprador mayorista.

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Ago 2020)

Lonchafinistaman dijo:


> Hay anuncios en este hilo de foreros ofreciendo por debajo de spot. Para comprar por encima de spot lo haría mejor en una tienda especializada. Asimismo, el forero que compre de mi, aunque lo haga por debajo de spot, normalmente sacará más de lo que le ofrezca un comprador mayorista.
> 
> Saludos.



Perfecto suerte  con tu cruzada de nuevo


----------



## conde84 (13 Ago 2020)

A la venta lote indivisible de 20 pakillos (100 pesetas de plata de franco) en diversas conservaciones.
19 gramos de pata 800 por moneda, lo que hace 15,2 gramos de 999 en cada una de ellas.

200 euros mas 6 de gastos de envio


Por lo que vendo cada moneda a 10 euros y su precio a spot actual seria 11,25 euros por moneda.

Precio cerrado, no regateos por favor.

Cualquier duda o peticion de fotos por mensaje privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## Manzano1 (13 Ago 2020)

Lonchafinistaman dijo:


> Hay anuncios en este hilo de foreros ofreciendo por debajo de spot. Para comprar por encima de spot lo haría mejor en una tienda especializada. Asimismo, el forero que compre de mi, aunque lo haga por debajo de spot, normalmente sacará más de lo que le ofrezca un comprador mayorista.
> 
> Saludos.



Por debajo de spot es complicado, (salvo que no sea 999) normalmente suele ser spot más pequeño porcentaje, yo por ejemplo tengo disponible toda la que queráis a spot más entre el 5 y 10% dependiendo de cantidad, spot a 11$ o a 27$


----------



## pep007 (15 Ago 2020)

Hola, buenas.

Vendo dos lotes: (*VENDIDOS*)

Uno de oro, 2 lingotillos de 5 gr., por 500 euros.

Uno de plata, 31 onzas variadas:

11 maple
12 kokaburras
3 pandas
5 diners

Por 700 €

En mano en Mallorca o por correo (gastos envio a cargo comprador)


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 Ago 2020)

Vendo esta moneda, está impecable, se ve una mota que es polvo a la derecha de la D,con cápsula que no es de su medida pero apañá. 110e. Envío incluído.








Moneda: 5 Diners (XVIII Winter Olympic Games 1998 Nagano) (Andorra) (Olimpiadas de Invierno 1998) WCC:km141


----------



## Pintxen (15 Ago 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Muy buenas
> 
> ¿Algún forero en este hilo que sea de Navarra para compra-venta-intercambio en mano?
> 
> Gracias a todos, un saludo



Te interesa comprar o vender? Oro o plata?


----------



## Pintxen (15 Ago 2020)

Vendo cinco pakillos a SPOT en el momento de la venta. Entrega en mano en Navarra.


----------



## chustazo (16 Ago 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Por si alguien está interesado. Pongo a la venta estas monedas de oro. Todo por mensaje privado. Muevo por Huelva & Madrid y podría transportarme. Precio spot - 5-10% (depende de cantidad) o (47 euros/g)
> 
> 2x Estados Unidos 20 dólares, 1924
> Ejemplo: 20 dólares 1924 - Doble Águila, Estados Unidos - Valor de moneda - uCoin.net
> ...



Hola MagicTaly:
La foto del Soberano ¿es del tuyo? Me llama la atención que figure el año 1824 en vez de 1821...


----------



## Razkin (16 Ago 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Te interesa comprar o vender? Oro o plata?



Gracias por tu atención, Pintxen, . Estoy abierto a todo. Oro y plata, compra, venta o intercambio pero de monedas bullion. No de coleccionismo o antiguas, aunque alguna tengo. En oro principalmente los soberanos, napoleones, vreneli, o similares principalmente. Monedas de inversión. 
En plata onzas bullion. (eagles, libertades, koalas y pandas entre mis favoritas). Solo busco antiguo algún panda (anterior a 2005 si la,oportunidad es buena). 
Por ejemplo: Ahora se me ha antojado una 1 oz oro bufalo. Me la puso en mano un compañero de trabajo y me ha enamorado. Este es también un mundo de sensaciones. Buscaría un intercambio a spot de esta moneda por algunos de mis monedas que he comentado: soberanos, napoleones, vreneli y un peso similar a la onza, o incluso algo en plata si le viene bien. Entiendo que puede haber gente interesada dado que el premium que pagas por monedas tipo soberano o vreneli es mayor que el de 1 oz y pueda resultar conveniente tener gran parte en estos "formatos" para su posterior uso o liquidez. Más aun con el precio que se está alcanzado, llegados tiempos muy malos, tendremos que partir las onzas para comerciar con oro.
Pero como digo, lo del búfalo es un antojo. Yo seguiré acumulando principalmente en formatos de menos valor, +/- 1/4 de oz. si puede ser.
Pero prefiero a ser posible en mano. 
Solo he realizado un intercambio y hace mucho tiempo con un forero muy conocido pero que ya no anda por aquí. Fernandojcg, muy correcto y amable en el trato, supongo que andarán por ahí nuestra mutuas valoraciones. 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (16 Ago 2020)

Hola de nuevo.
Hoy voy a ofertar un lote de: 85 de 5 marcos y 83 de 10 marcos, de Alemania . Son: 2,238 kilos, 1,400 neto a 1000 euros. Envío incluido o en mano en Vigo.

saludos


----------



## Dr Strangelove (16 Ago 2020)

chustazo dijo:


> Hola MagicTaly:
> La foto del Soberano ¿es del tuyo? Me llama la atención que figure el año 1824 en vez de 1821...



Las "monedas" que ha puesto el forero son falsas. Faltaría comprobar si son de oro y si es así de cuantos quilates...


----------



## antoniussss (16 Ago 2020)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Las "monedas" que ha puesto el forero son falsas. Faltaría comprobar si son de oro y si es así de cuantos quilates...



Este es el problema que le veo a este hilo..... Que te la peguen y no lo sabes.


----------



## elKaiser (16 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Este es el problema que le veo a este hilo..... Que te la peguen y no lo sabes.



Son imitaciones de joyería, en las fotos está claro.


----------



## Berciano230 (16 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Este es el problema que le veo a este hilo..... Que te la peguen y no lo sabes.



Para eso tenemos el hilo de valoraciones entre foreros 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## paraisofiscal (16 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Este es el problema que le veo a este hilo..... Que te la peguen y no lo sabes.



Solo se la pegan a los tontos que compran y no saben lo que compran, ni como identificarlo.

En este foro se explica cómo comprobar con total fiabilidad si una moneda es auténtica o no.

Si por ahorrarte de leer unas cuantas páginas de valiosa información, prefieres comprar sin saber, es que eres tonto y firme candidato a ser estafado en cualquier asunto donde metas tu nariz.


----------



## Berciano230 (16 Ago 2020)

*VENDIDAS*











*VENDIDAS*


----------



## Orooo (16 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Este es el problema que le veo a este hilo..... Que te la peguen y no lo sabes.



Se nota a leguas que es falsa. Sobre todo la cara donde esta el dragon y san jorge.

Antes de que nadie compre se advierte por aqui.


----------



## Pintxen (16 Ago 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Se nota a leguas que es falsa. Sobre todo la cara donde esta el dragon y san jorge.
> 
> Antes de que nadie compre se advierte por aqui.



A mi de entrada me hace sospechar que alguien venda oro por debajo de SPOT, un 10% nada más y nada menos...


----------



## Tichy (16 Ago 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Se nota a leguas que es falsa. Sobre todo la cara donde esta el dragon y san jorge.
> 
> Antes de que nadie compre se advierte por aqui.



Hombre, cuando aparece alguna "rareza" de este tipo, lo normal es que algún forero solidario lo advierta, ejem.


----------



## bondiappcc (16 Ago 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> A mi de entrada me hace sospechar que alguien venda oro por debajo de SPOT, un 10% nada más y nada menos...



El spot, si no me engaño, es el precio actual de venta, ¿no?

Si alguien tiene monedas compradas hace años, supongo que si las vende por debajo del spot actual continúa sacando beneficio.

No veo el problema en vender una moneda ahora por debajo del spot.


----------



## bondiappcc (16 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> El compañero entiendo que se refiere que nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas, si el spot esta a 20 aunque tu la compraras a 10 no la vas a vender a 15 por el simple hecho de q le ganas 5 cuando lo normal seria venderla a 19 o incluso 18 si tienes necesidad, ya q en las tiendas estaran a 21, 22 etc. y volarán.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



No es mi manera de pensar.

Si compraste una onza a 950 euros a final del 2013 y ahora necesitas dinero, sabes que si la vendes por 1.400 euros la venderás antes y continuarás obteniendo un buen beneficio.

Pero bueno, seguramente no soy buen negociante y me conformo con poco.


----------



## Forcopula (16 Ago 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> No es mi manera de pensar.
> 
> Si compraste una onza a 950 euros a final del 2013 y ahora necesitas dinero, sabes que si la vendes por 1.400 euros la venderás antes y continuarás obteniendo un buen beneficio.
> 
> Pero bueno, seguramente no soy buen negociante y me conformo con poco.



Si necesitas dinero lo venderás al maximo posible y en el menor tiempo posible claro, antes de venderla por 1400 la pones por 1500 y vas bajando según apriete la necesidad. Al menos es lo que haría yo. Las cifras son a título de ejemplo.

Borraré este mensaje más tarde


----------



## antoniussss (17 Ago 2020)

Muy buenas, no se si este hilo es el más indicado pero a ver si me podéis ayudar. 

Es la primera vez que compro monedas de plata, a 28 euros la onza en coinvest como soléis decir y me ha llegado el pedido... 
No me han pedido firma y resulta que han venido las monedas sin encapsular, simplemente con una triste bolsita de plástico. 

Mi pregunta es que alguna, como el pulpo canadiense, tiene alguna pequeñisima imperfeccion, no se si esto es lo normal o se ha dañado en el transporte.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Ago 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> A 28 euros onza supongo que querrás decir.
> 
> El bullion común, filarmónica, canguros, maples... vienen sin cápsula, estas monedas vienen en tubos, hay roce entre las monedas y al manipularlas (sacar x unidades para el pedido) pueden sufrir algún roce también.



Ok, entonces es normal, gracias!


----------



## antoniussss (17 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Bolsita o tubo de plástico duro?
> Cuando compras, normalmente te indican en las páginas la cantidad mínima para que te las envíen en tubo.
> Si el tubo es de 20 o 25 unidades, si las compras justas te lo tendrían que dar.
> Si compras 2 sólo de ese tipo entonces no.



Compre 1 de cada tipo, en total 9.... Bolsa de plástico guarrindonga donde los yonkis de mi parque guardan la marihuana xD


----------



## Angelillo23 (17 Ago 2020)

A la VENTA

Pack indivisible:


10 paquillos, años variados
6 monedas de 50 francos hercules 197X francia
1 onza libertad 1992 méxico
4 monedas de 5 pesos 194X (plata 900) méxico
12 monedas de un cuarto de dolar anteriores a 1964 (plata 900) estados unidos
6 monedas 2000 pesetas plata, años variados


total 621 gramos plata fina - 520€
en mano, o envíos a cargo del comprador.
cualquier duda por privado.















2 Disponibles: colección completa lunar II perth mint de 1 onza de plata en caja de madera 570€ (*1 reservada*)
colección completa Australian Roadsign 1oz plata(emu + koala + canguro) en cajas originales con certificado numerado 300€

onzas de plata sueltas :

PANDA CHINA 2013 - 40€
KOOKABURRA 2013 - 35€
KOALA AUSTRALIA 2013 - 35€


----------



## Macbeth (17 Ago 2020)

Saludos,

Pongo a la venta estas monedas:

- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2012 - Bison - *150 euros*


Spoiler











- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2012 - Year of the dragon - Amber - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2013 - Year of the snake - Amber - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2014 - Africa Silver Ounce - Mursi - African Art & Culture - *70 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2012 - Africa Silver Ounce - Baby Lions - *90 euros*


Spoiler












_Gastos de envío y seguro (opcional) a cargo del comprador.
Acepto también intercambios (ajustando la diferencia) por Pandas (91, 93, 94, 95, 98, 99, 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05 y 06) y monedas de oro._


----------



## Kid (18 Ago 2020)

A la venta (hasta 5 und.)

*1.5 oz 2013 Canadian Polar Bear Silver Coin BU*




Encapsuladas y en perfecto estado, *50€ und.*

Salut.


----------



## Asdasd (18 Ago 2020)

*VENDO: *

(x3) France 200 Euro Gold 2012 Regions 999,9 4gr. (x3) (5.000 uds.) en cartera y encapsuladas > *240€ ud.* */ Pack completo de 3 monedas, 690€.*

Monedas canjeables en el Banco de Francia por su valor facial.

En mano en Madrid o por mensajería privada con portes a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Kid (18 Ago 2020)

Interesado en *comprar* (a un precio razonable).

*2001 Great Britain 1 oz Silver Britannia BU*




Contacto por M.P.

Salut.


----------



## mundofila (18 Ago 2020)

Hola
Pongo a la venta un variopinto lote de monedas de plata, según relación:
9 x 5 Pesetas 224 gramos x ley 0.900 = 201,5 gramos
18 x 2 Pesetas 177 gramos x ley 0.835 = 147,75 gramos
29 x 1 Peseta 138 gramos x ley 0.835 = 115 gramos
9 x 1 Franco Francés 45 gramos x ley 0.835 = 37,50 gramos
13 x ½ Dollar USA 162 gramos x ley 0.900 = 145,80 gramos
1 x Mexico 25 Pesos 1968 22,50 gramos x ley 0.720 = 16,20 gramos
6 x Mexico 1 Peso 99 gramos x ley 0.720 = 71,20 gramos
2 x 1 Gulden holandés 13 gramos x ley 0.720 = 9,35 gramos
53 x Quarters USA 329 gramos x ley 0.900 = 296,10 gramos-
Total peso plata: +/-1040 gramos

En general están regular, algunas mejor, algunas peor (si hay un grupillo de unas 10 piezas de 1 peseta que están bastante deterioradas).
Son monedas para peso, no son piezas buenas de colección. Espero que se pueden ver bien en las imágenes
Precio, envío incluído, 750€


----------



## elbruce (20 Ago 2020)

Interesado en comprar la siguiente moneda https://agaunews.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/2020-BHM-Congo-Prehistoric-Life-TRex-REV.jpg


----------



## Campestre (20 Ago 2020)

Yo quiero vender monedas (si veo que merece la pena,no tengo prisa) si hay algún interesado subiré fotos.
De la que me acuerdo ahora es de una moneda de diez dólares americanos que lleva un indio de 1932, cuánto creéis que podría valer? Es igual que esta


Indian Head Monedas de Oro | Comprar


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 Ago 2020)

Pues a precio de metal 793€. Pero dependiendo de otros múltiples factores, como año, ceca y sobre todo estado de la moneda, podría superar los 1000€ tranquilamente. Y si la tuvieras sin circular y gradada, no sé, pongamos de un MS 66, quizá hasta multiplicaría esa cifra por 18. Creo que el récord de una subasta para la moneda del año 32 fue una NGC MS67 que se adjudicó por 22.000$ 
El caso es que tu moneda es del año más común de toda la serie histórica, con aproximadamente 4.500.000 de acuñaciones. Además será de Filadelfia. Y sin verla aventuró que tendrá un estado entre VF y 55+ o a lo sumo 62+ Lo que supone que no te darían por ella en los USA Mucho más allá de 1000$, o lo que es lo mismo 850€. Aunque en Europa podrías venderla algo por debajo de esos 1000€.
Hay compañeros en el foro que saben de esto muchos más que yo, y que podrían ampliarte esta información. aunque ni el conocimiento ni el tiempo son gratis, y lo justo sería que recompensases sus servicios de tasación numismática, aunque fuese, ofreciendo unas cervezas.


saludos


----------



## bondiappcc (21 Ago 2020)

Campestre dijo:


> Yo quiero vender monedas (si veo que merece la pena,no tengo prisa) si hay algún interesado subiré fotos.
> De la que me acuerdo ahora es de una moneda de diez dólares americanos que lleva un indio de 1932, cuánto creéis que podría valer? Es igual que esta
> 
> 
> Indian Head Monedas de Oro | Comprar



Esta moneda ¿es de una onza o de media onza?

Pon un par de fotos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 Ago 2020)

Tiene un peso bruto de 16,72 gramos de oro 900. lo que supone un peso neto de 15,048 gramos de oro.

He encontrado esto al respecto;

Lohmann Münzen & Barren - | USA 10 Dollars Gold Indian Head 1932, Slab (PCGS MS63) | Gold, Goldbarren, Goldmünzen, Silbermünzen, Anlagemünzen, Goldbullion

Un saludo.


----------



## elKaiser (21 Ago 2020)

Sin fotos es como jugar a las adivinanzas.


----------



## Razkin (21 Ago 2020)

Campestre dijo:


> Yo quiero vender monedas (si veo que merece la pena,no tengo prisa) si hay algún interesado subiré fotos.
> De la que me acuerdo ahora es de una moneda de diez dólares americanos que lleva un indio de 1932, cuánto creéis que podría valer? Es igual que esta
> 
> 
> Indian Head Monedas de Oro | Comprar



a modo de ejemplo, puedes encontrar similar en todocoleccion, web de venta en 850 euros. Compara su estado con el de tu moneda. 
Moneda de oro 10 dollars or eagle. In god we trust on reverse


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ago 2020)

Todo vendido, gracias.


----------



## Campestre (21 Ago 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pues a precio de metal 793€. Pero dependiendo de otros múltiples factores, como año, ceca y sobre todo estado de la moneda, podría superar los 1000€ tranquilamente. Y si la tuvieras sin circular y gradada, no sé, pongamos de un MS 66, quizá hasta multiplicaría esa cifra por 18. Creo que el récord de una subasta para la moneda del año 32 fue una NGC MS67 que se adjudicó por 22.000$
> El caso es que tu moneda es del año más común de toda la serie histórica, con aproximadamente 4.500.000 de acuñaciones. Además será de Filadelfia. Y sin verla aventuró que tendrá un estado entre VF y 55+ o a lo sumo 62+ Lo que supone que no te darían por ella en los USA Mucho más allá de 1000$, o lo que es lo mismo 850€. Aunque en Europa podrías venderla algo por debajo de esos 1000€.
> Hay compañeros en el foro que saben de esto muchos más que yo, y que podrían ampliarte esta información. aunque ni el conocimiento ni el tiempo son gratis, y lo justo sería que recompensases sus servicios de tasación numismática, aunque fuese, ofreciendo unas cervezas.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas @Razkin

Éstá nueva y "reluciente" (no sé si es bueno o no, pero como dato destacable), parece que la hicieron ayer. Gradada si significa lo que yo creo entiendo que no está.

Pues efectivamente el conocimiento no es gratuito, si sabéis de un compañero que se dedique a hacer tasaciones me planteo hacer una, que lo tengo pendiente (no sé si virtualmente se puede hacer si digo el peso y lo que miden)) porque las cervezas quizás nos pillamos lejos .

Por cierto si al final hay un reajuste de las reservas de oro entiendo que todo el oro va a subir verdad? Quizás me conviene esperarme para tasar


----------



## Forcopula (21 Ago 2020)

Por favor, no os desviéis del tema del hilo, hay hilos más apropiados para lo que estáis hablando.


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Ago 2020)

A lo que venimos aquí...

*VENDO colección 1.607 g de "junk silver" Ag .900 plata por 1150 € (0,7156 €/g) **Reservado*

*





Mercury dimes 10 cents +-*270 g - 108 monedas x 2,5 g Ag .900 plata- *1916 a 1945 casi todos los años y cecas (más de los últimos)






Washington Quarters 25 cents +-*950 g - 152 monedas x 6,25 g Ag .900 plata- *1932 a 1964 casi todos los años y cecas (más de los últimos)






Franklin Half Dollars* *50 cents* +-387,5 g - 31 monedas x 12,5 g Ag .900 plata *1948 a 1963 casi todos los años y cecas

Envío certificado por correos + embalaje a España (sólo península): 10 € o en mano al sol andaluz sin cargo alguno (cervecita)*
2 euros más por cada 50 euros de seguro aparte, en caso de querer asegurar
Pago por adelantado. Mi responsabilidad se circunscribe a lo que pague el comprador por el envío con/sin seguro.
No se adjunta álbum, sólo monedas. Conservaciones desde BC hasta EBC
Este precio, 1.150 euros, es por todo el lote, es el mínimo posible ahora y *no es negociable.* Si alguien quiere monedas sueltas, puede negociarse *a mayor precio monedas específicas.
Doy prioridad a la venta del lote completo (+-1.607,5 g Ag .900 = +-1446,75 g Ag .999)
Me reservo el derecho a modificar precio si la plata sufre movimientos especulativos intensos y/o de carácter impulsivo/irracional

Mis valoraciones a mitad de página * *https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/valoraciones-de-intercambios-entre-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.362864/*

*¡Gracias!*

*P.S. El próximo sábado 29 por la tarde-noche subiré otro lote aún mayor con Mercuries y Roosvelts (dimes), Whashingtons (quarters) and Franklins y JFKs (halves), además de alguna que otra sorpresa en forma de barbers y/o liberties*


----------



## antoniussss (22 Ago 2020)

Es normal que el andorrano pida fotocopia de dni? Les he dicho que me acrediten la normativa específica donde diga eso.


----------



## Anuminas (24 Ago 2020)

*VENDO Pakillos\ Monedas de 100 pesetas de plata a 9,9€ precio por debajo de SPOT*




*PRECIO: *Por debajo de SPOT a 9,9€/unidad 

*ESTADO:* Buen estado, no hay ninguna desgastada, fea, ni con marcas de consideración, muchas brillantes

*ENVIÓ:* A cargo del comprador, o en mano (preferible) estoy en el País Vasco.

*CANTIDAD:* La que me pidáis, tengo bastantes


----------



## zorex74 (24 Ago 2020)

A la venta 28 krugerrand 1 oz. de oro,1680€/moneda
Trato en mano en Castellon.


zorex74 dijo:


> IMG 20200417 144328 — Postimage.org
> 
> IMG 20200609 125621 BURST001 COVER — Postimage.org
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Ago 2020)

Vendo esta moneda, está impecable, se ve una mota que es polvo a la derecha de la D,con cápsula que no es de su medida pero apañá.

Rebajas Black wednwesday .100 e. Envío incluído.



Ver archivo adjunto 402902

Ver archivo adjunto 402903


Moneda: 5 Diners (XVIII Winter Olympic Games 1998 Nagano) (Andorra) (Olimpiadas de Invierno 1998) WCC:km141
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Berciano230 (27 Ago 2020)

Busco cápsulas para lingotes 5 onzas. 
Si alguien conoce o tiene se agradece información por privado.


----------



## Arctic (27 Ago 2020)

Hola,

Pongo a la venta tubos de Filarmónicas de 20 monedas de 1 onza de plata del año 2013 en perfecto estado (nunca han salido del bote). El precio es 27 euros por moneda, se puede negociar algo si se compran varios botes. Para entrega en mano en Madrid.

Saludos.


----------



## amar35 (27 Ago 2020)

Pongo a la venta lingote de plata de 1 Kg de la sociedad española de metales preciosos.
Envio fotos por privado a quien me las pida.
Precio 875 mas envio


----------



## Pintxen (28 Ago 2020)

Yo tenía entendido que en empresas como Coininvest no avisaban con compras inferiores a 3.000 €.


----------



## MIP (28 Ago 2020)

Yo la primera compra que hice en el Andorrano era de 200€ y me pidio también el DNI... que tampoco es que me importara mucho.


----------



## Forcopula (29 Ago 2020)

Vendo 

10x monedas de 25g de plata 999 en acabado proof, con sus cápsulas y estuche de acuñaciones ibéricas.

Total 250 de plata fina, precio 200€ (a unos 25€/onza)

Trato preferiblemente en Madrid o envío.


----------



## wolker (29 Ago 2020)

Cerrado.


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Ago 2020)

Voy con el segundo lote USA, con mayor variedad y más monedas

*VENDO colección +-2900 g de "junk silver" Ag .900 plata por 2112 € (0,7286 €/g) Parcialmente reservado







Mercury dimes 10 cents +-500* g 200 monedas x 2,5 g Ag .900 plata- *1916 a 1945 casi todos los años y cecas (más de los últimos)







Roosevelt dimes 10 cents +-1.187* *g* 475 monedas x 2,5 g Ag .900 plata- *1946 a 1964 casi todos los años y cecas (más de los últimos)







Washington Quarters 25 cents +-*937 g - 150 monedas x 6,25 g Ag .900 plata- *1932 a 1964 casi todos los años y cecas (más de los últimos)







Franklin Half Dollars* *50 cents* +-312,5 g - 25 monedas x 12,5 g Ag .900 plata *1948 a 1963 casi todos los años y cecas

Tengo dimes, quarters y halves Barber y Standing/Walking Liberty...pero estos no puedo venderlos a spot....aunque si a buen precio 
Si a alguien le interesan, Mensaje Privado y lo hablamos (JFKs no disponibles)*

Este precio, 2.112 euros, es por todo el lote, es el mínimo posible ahora y *no es negociable.* Si alguien quiere* elegir* *por años* monedas sueltas, puede negociarse *a mayor precio monedas específicas. *

También acepto formar lotes con varios tipos (mínimo dos) sin elección de fechas a precio de referencia (0,7286 €/g), manteniendo la variedad y/o rareza específica de cada lote tipo de moneda. Pedido mínimo en este caso: 400 euros

*Doy prioridad a la venta del lote completo (+-2.112 g Ag .900 = +-1900,8 g Ag .999)

Envío certificado por correos + embalaje a España (sólo península): 10 € (hasta 2 kg) o en mano al sol andaluz sin cargo alguno (cervecita)*
2 euros más por cada 50 euros de seguro aparte, en caso de querer asegurar
Pago por adelantado. Mi responsabilidad se circunscribe a lo que pague el comprador por el envío con/sin seguro.
No se adjunta álbum, sólo monedas. Conservaciones desde BC hasta EBC

*Me reservo el derecho a modificar precio si la plata sufre movimientos especulativos intensos y/o de carácter impulsivo/irracional

Mis valoraciones a mitad de página * *https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/valoraciones-de-intercambios-entre-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.362864/*

*¡Gracias!*


----------



## Forcopula (30 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Vendo
> 
> 10x monedas de 25g de plata 999 en acabado proof, con sus cápsulas y estuche de acuñaciones ibéricas.
> 
> ...



Rebajo precio a 190€ (menos de 24€/oz) hasta las 24h de hoy y adjunto foto.


----------



## amar35 (31 Ago 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Pongo a la venta lingote de plata de 1 Kg de la sociedad española de metales preciosos.
> Envio fotos por privado a quien me las pida.
> Precio 875 mas envio



Regalo el envio urgente 24 Horas con seguro incluido.


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (1 Sep 2020)

Compro.

- Silver Junk 
- Silver Bullion de 1oz


Envío a Barcelona

MP


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (2 Sep 2020)

solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> Hoy voy a ofertar un lote de: 85 de 5 marcos y 83 de 10 marcos, de Alemania . Son: 2,238 kilos, 1,400 neto a 1000 euros. Envío incluido o en mano en Vigo.
> 
> saludos
> ...




Sigue en venta.

saludos


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (2 Sep 2020)

solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> Hola .
> Vendo esta colección de medallas de plata. Son de 925 mm, 100 en total. La mayoría son de la Franklin Mint, otras de Argentina, y 4 de otros países.
> 
> Son 2572 gramos de plata total, aprox. 2379 de plata fina.
> ...



Sigue a la venta

saludos


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (2 Sep 2020)

solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> Vendo Colección Historia de la peseta. En plata 925, en mano en Vigo, 340, o enviado por correo 350.
> 
> Saludos a todos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 387618



sigue a la venta

saludos


----------



## Anuminas (2 Sep 2020)

solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> sigue a la venta
> 
> saludos



Deja de spamear una y otra vez el sigue a la venta, gracias

Saludos


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (2 Sep 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Deja de spamear
> 
> Saludos



¿Me quiere decir que no puedo poner a la venta de nuevo mis artículos?

Saludos


----------



## manolo058 (2 Sep 2020)

zorex74 dijo:


> A la venta 28 krugerrand 1 oz. de oro.Trato en mano en Castellon.


----------



## Daviot (2 Sep 2020)

Tú que eres, una tienda ?


----------



## Aceituno (2 Sep 2020)

Llega un pompero y anuncia 28 krugers de golpe. 

Al poco, otro pompero con un único mensaje cita el anuncio sin decir nada mas.

Curioso cuanto menos...

Ojo! No digo que no sea cierto, pero es raro...


----------



## manolo058 (3 Sep 2020)

Aceituno dijo:


> Llega un pompero y anuncia 28 krugers de golpe.
> 
> Al poco, otro pompero con un único mensaje cita el anuncio sin decir nada mas.
> 
> ...





Aceituno dijo:


> Llega un pompero y anuncia 28 krugers de golpe.
> 
> Al poco, otro pompero con un único mensaje cita el anuncio sin decir nada mas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Sep 2020)

Si tenéis intención de comprar algo, haced el favor de aseguraros que el burbujo es de confianza, que parece que están saliendo trolls con vete a saber qué intenciones poco claras


----------



## amar35 (3 Sep 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Si tenéis intención de comprar algo, haced el favor de aseguraros que el burbujo es de confianza, que parece que están saliendo trolls con vete a saber qué intenciones poco claras



No te falta razon,en mi caso participo poco pero soy antiguo, en caso de interesar mi articulo tengo mi perfil de ebay con muchisimas valoraciones positivas,por si da mas seguridad en tratos a distancia.


----------



## 852 (3 Sep 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Si tenéis intención de comprar algo, haced el favor de aseguraros que el burbujo es de confianza, que parece que están saliendo trolls con vete a saber qué intenciones poco claras



Le pedi ayer precio, a ver qué tal, para las monedas, y han pasado 22 hs sin contestación.


----------



## serbal (4 Sep 2020)

Buenas. Soy nuevo en el foro. Estoy interesado en vender tres Krugerrand 1 oz años 1981. Perfecto estado. Solo Madrid.
Un saludo.


----------



## goacida (4 Sep 2020)

Venta de monedas de plata.
solo en Madrid en mano.

20 uds de 1 oz Filarmónica de plata 2013 25 euros cada una (mínimo 5 uds)
10 uds de 1 oz Koala de plata 2014. 35 euros cada una( minimo 5 uds)
1 uds de 10 oz kookaburra 2014. 300 euros

cualquier info por privado.


----------



## zorex74 (4 Sep 2020)

852 dijo:


> Le pedi ayer precio, a ver qué tal, para las monedas, y han pasado 22 hs sin contestación.



1680€/moneda trato en mano en Castellon,anuncio serio.No tengo mucho tiempo para entrar al foro.


----------



## manolo058 (5 Sep 2020)

zorex74 dijo:


> 1680€/moneda trato en mano en Castellon,anuncio serio.No tengo mucho tiempo para entrar al foro.



Como contactar en Castellón?


----------



## zorex74 (5 Sep 2020)

manolo058 dijo:


> Como contactar en Castellón?



tienes mensaje privado


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (5 Sep 2020)

solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> Sigue a la venta
> 
> saludos





solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> Hoy voy a ofertar un lote de: 85 de 5 marcos y 83 de 10 marcos, de Alemania . Son: 2,238 kilos, 1,400 neto a 1000 euros. Envío incluido o en mano en Vigo.
> 
> saludos
> ...



*...........Vendidas. *


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (5 Sep 2020)

Lote de 86 piezas de 50 escudos de Portugal, peso unitario 18 gramos, ley 650 mm, peso total 1548 gramos, peso neto plata 1006 gramos

se vende por 725 euros, portes incluidos.




saludos


----------



## Macbeth (5 Sep 2020)

Saludos,

Pongo a la venta estas monedas:

- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2012 - Bison - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2012 - Year of the dragon - Amber - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2013 - Year of the snake - Amber - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2014 - Africa Silver Ounce - Mursi - African Art & Culture - *50 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2012 - Africa Silver Ounce - Baby Lions - *90 euros*


Spoiler












_Trato en mano en zona de Palencia/Valladolid o gastos de envío y seguro (opcional) a cargo del comprador.
Acepto también intercambios (ajustando la diferencia) por Pandas (91, 93, 94, 95, 98, 99, 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05 y 06) y monedas de oro._


----------



## skipyy (6 Sep 2020)

Vendo 23 monedas de una onza de plata, Canguro 2020, las envío en su tubo.

25 euros unidad

Las 23 envío certificado incluido en el precio

(Vendidas)


----------



## amar35 (8 Sep 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Pongo a la venta lingote de plata de 1 Kg de la sociedad española de metales preciosos.
> Envio fotos por privado a quien me las pida.
> Precio 875 mas envio





amar35 dijo:


> Regalo el envio urgente 24 Horas con seguro incluido.



A

vendido fuera del foro


----------



## amar35 (9 Sep 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> A
> Ver archivo adjunto 425599
> Ver archivo adjunto 425600
> 
> ...



vendido fuera del foro


----------



## Daviot (9 Sep 2020)

No hombre esa moneda no hay que venderla. Es la primera en su tipo con un acabado sobresaliente y gran diámetro. Mejor guárdela un tiempo.


----------



## Daviot (10 Sep 2020)

El mejor diseño de las 3 que se han hecho hasta el momento y la primera de la serie. La de 2019 y 2020 tienen el mismo diseño sólo cambia la fecha.


----------



## Comprobacion de monedas (10 Sep 2020)

Hola, foreros, vendo a ofrecer aquí un servicio que creo que es interesante para los poseedores de bullion y monedas de metales preciosos, y también para los que deseen comprarlas.
Compruebo a través de 6 diferentes aparatos distintos la autenticidad de monedas de oro, plata, paladio y platino.
Por un precio razonable, confirmo o descarto la autenticidad de las monedas que tengais o querais comprar..
En principio sería por el área de Madrid.
Para más información, contactar conmigo por privado, iré respondiendo si puedo a diario.
Seriedad total doy y espero lo mismo a cambio. Trolles y similares serán mandados al ignore.
Si alguien piensa que es conveniente que abra un hilo nuevo en este subforo, que lo diga y eso haré.
Saludos.


----------



## senormartin (10 Sep 2020)

Hola, compro onzas de plata en tubo, minimo 100uds. trato en mano en *Madrid*, doy referencias de foreros o numismatios. Pido la misma seriedad. A spot +7/8%. dependiendo del estado y cantidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Scouser (10 Sep 2020)

A la venta, cuatro monedas "históricas" de Gran Bretaña:
Shilling de 1826 (George IV), Florin Gótico de 1853 (Victoria), Media Corona de 1907 (Edward VII), Florin de 1921 (George V);
Total de las cuatro monedas - 48€ con envío incluido. (se pueden vender por separado)
Fotos por WhatsApp


----------



## Comprobacion de monedas (11 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Puedes citar cuáles son esos aparatos?








Dos balanzas de precisión con centésimas, un calibre de precisión con centésimas y 3 aparatos para medir la conductividad del metal precioso, más concretamente diseñados para comprobar monedas.
Nada de ácidos ni métodos agresivos.


----------



## Multinick2020 (11 Sep 2020)

Comprobacion de monedas dijo:


> Hola, foreros, vendo a ofrecer aquí un servicio que creo que es interesante para los poseedores de bullion y monedas de metales preciosos, y también para los que deseen comprarlas.
> Compruebo a través de 6 diferentes aparatos distintos la autenticidad de monedas de oro, plata, paladio y platino.
> Por un precio razonable, confirmo o descarto la autenticidad de las monedas que tengais o querais comprar..
> En principio sería por el área de Madrid.
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Sep 2020)

Hola a todos!

Estoy interesado en comprar ésta moneda de 2 onzas de plata, y no la encuentro disponible por ningún lado:




Norse Goddesses – Freya 2017 2oz Silver Antiqued High Relief Coin | The Perth Mint

Si alguien la tiene y está interesado en vender, que se ponga en contacto please! O si alguien sabe donde conseguirla, también me vendría bien. Gracias! Un saludo muy cordial


----------



## scratch (13 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> El mejor diseño de las 3 que se han hecho hasta el momento y la primera de la serie. La de 2019 y 2020 tienen el mismo diseño sólo cambia la fecha.



Por favor, disculpadme el offtopic, pero siento una enorme curiosidad por saber cómo el conforero @Daviot ha podido hacer esa foto teniendo las manos ocupadas, al final va a ser cierto aquello de los 30 cm. de los foreros en burbuja.


----------



## vdke (13 Sep 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Ebay
> 
> Australia y EEUU
> 
> A partir de 150 +envío +aduana



+iva


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Vendo esta moneda, oro 14 quilates, está impecable, se ve una mota que es polvo a la derecha de la D,con cápsula que no es de su medida pero apañá. 95e. Envío incluído.
> 
> Resubo post y rebajo precio.
> Ahora mismo a spot su peso en oro son 95 leuros.
> ...


----------



## asqueado (14 Sep 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Estoy interesado en comprar ésta moneda de 2 onzas de plata, y no la encuentro disponible por ningún lado:
> 
> ...



No se si te servira algun enlace de los siguientes, al ser de una tirada reducida por estos lares no la vas a encontrar

2017 P Norse diosas Freya Alto Relieve Antiqued 2 OZ (approx. 56.70 g) Moneda De Plata $2 NGC PF70 er | eBay

Australia 2017 Tuvalu Norse Goddesses Freya 2oz Silver Antiqued High Relief Coin | eBay

Australia 2017 Tuvalu Norse Goddesses Freya 2oz Silver Antiqued High Relief Coin | eBay

2017 2 oz Tuvalu Norse Goddesses Freya Silver High Relief Coin (Box + CoA)

2017 2 oz Silver Tuvalu Norse Goddesses Freya High Relief Coins

2017 Tuvalu Norse Goddesses Freya High Relief 2 oz Silver Coin with Box & CoA


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Sep 2020)

Gracias a los foreros que me han orientado acerca de donde adquirir esa moneda en concreto. Mi intención con mi mensaje, era COMPRAR PLATA a algún forero, con lo que no creo que estuviese fuera de tema. Que aunque fuese difícil que alguien tuviese esa moneda, podría haber sonado la flauta... al tener limitado quién puede enviarme mensajes privados, los compañeros han tenido que escribir en el hilo. Agradezco de nuevo muy mucho a todos la ayuda, seguramente la compre en muenzdachs.de, os pido que no contestéis más a ese mensaje mio en concreto para no desplazar los anuncios/ofertas de otros foreros, y pido disculpas si alguien ha pensado que mi mensaje estaba fuera de lugar. Un saludo muy cordial a todos!


----------



## NUMISONZA (14 Sep 2020)

Hola ofrezco 23 monedas de 5 ecus, que tienen 1 ONZA de plata a precio SPOT ahora 22,75 euros
Cada moneda pesa 33,62 gramos de 925 milésimas, o sea 31,1 gramos de plata.
Algunas están completas con caja y certificado y otras solo en cápsula.

Trato en mano en Barcelona, Madrid o Valencia


----------



## Vistalegre (14 Sep 2020)

Hola buenas. Tengo un lote de acciones antiguas que me gustaría cambiar por onzas de plata. Está valorado en 270 € pero haría un precio especial para el foro. Para más información MP. Disculpad si no es procedente, en ese caso borro. Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (14 Sep 2020)

*COMPRO
Moneda de Mexico 10$ 2005 1 oz silver KM-766 IV Centenario 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino*










*contacto por mp*


----------



## asqueado (15 Sep 2020)

COMPRO

Las siguientes monedas

*- Gibraltar 1 Royal 2001 plata 1 onza Querubines KM-900a

- Gibraltar 1 Royal 1999 plata 1 onza Querubines KM-832a

- Gibraltar 1 Royal 2000 plata 1 onza Querubines KM-892a

- Gibraltar 1 Royal 2002 Plata 1 onza Querubines KM-976a

- Gibraltar 1 Royal 1998 plata 1 onza Querubines KM-753a












años 1998-1999-2000-2001 y 2002


contacto por mp*


----------



## BaNGo (16 Sep 2020)

Vendo en Vitoria o cercanía en mano:

Centenarios mexicanos a SPOT
Soberanos/Napoleones a SPOT+3%
Alfonsinas a SPOT
80 reales según estado SPOT a SPOT+5%
100 francos 1909 SPOT+5%

Más información por privado.


----------



## Kruger (16 Sep 2020)

VENDO. Serie lunar II, años 2008 a 2019. Doce onzas de plata emitidas por la Perth Mint (Australia).
Incluida la caja para el alojamiento de las monedas.
Precio 500€. En mano en Valladolid o Segovia. Envío 15€.


----------



## Anuminas (17 Sep 2020)

Hola compro onzas de inversión de plata a *25€ unidad*, me da igual años o si es Maple, Filarmónica o lo que sea, prefiero tubos completos a ser posible, tengo buenas referencias en el hilo de compra venta.


----------



## mundofila (17 Sep 2020)

Hola
Pongo a la venta estos dos cincuentines del año 1989, diámetro 73 mm., peso 168,75 gramos (ley 925), es decir, 156 gramos, 5 onzas
Están en buen estado, en su cápsula original, pero sin caja ni certificado.
Precio 115€/cada
*VENDIDAS*
Si se compran los 2, envío gratuito. En caso de adquirir uno sólo, sumar 4€ de gastos de envío
.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (17 Sep 2020)

Buenas. Vendo lo siguiente:

MONEDAS DE PLATA:

-- 46 45 x 1 *Onza Filarmónica* de Viena de 2012 (*26 € la onza*)
-- 45 44 x 1 *Onza Maple Leaf* Canadá de 2012 (*27 € la onza*)
-- 47 46 x 1 *Onza Liberty Eagle* USA de 2012 (*28 € la onza*)


MONEDAS DE ORO:


-- 2 x *1/4 Oz Maple Leaf* Canadá de 2012 (*450 € cada una*) *VENDIDAS*
-- 2 x *1/4 Oz Krugerrand* Sudáfrica de 2012 (*450 € cada una*)

* Las monedas de plata se encuentran en cápsulas Leuchtturm, tal y como se ven en las fotos.

* Dispongo de los tubos de plástico originales, los cuales puedo incluír siempre que se completen su capacidad con las monedas compradas. (20 el tubo de Eagle, 20 el tubo de Filarmónica y 25 el tubo de Maples).

* Dispongo de factura de compra de joyería El Andorrano.

* Trato en mano en Marbella o alrededores o envío a cargo del comprador por el método que prefiera. Pago por bizum o transferencia bancaria.

Gracias! Un saludo!
_Edito: - Vendidas 3 oz de plata a "El_tácito". _
_- Vendidas las 2 maples de 1/4 Oz de oro a "Pintxen". Actualizo cantidades disponibles._


----------



## senormartin (18 Sep 2020)

Hola, un poco de orientacion por favor; que sería mejor compra? solo para inversion onzas de plata tipo Filarmonica a 25,5€ o duros de plata a 16,70€ con el spot a 22,70 ahora. (Estaria hablando de cantidad)

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## senormartin (18 Sep 2020)

perdon, es a mi?


----------



## Higadillas (18 Sep 2020)

Este hilo es solo para anuncios de compra-venta, comenta tus dudas en el hilo del oro y la plata.

Saludos


----------



## senormartin (18 Sep 2020)

Sorry, ok.


Higadillas dijo:


> Este hilo es solo para anuncios de compra-venta, comenta tus dudas en el hilo del oro y la plata.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Desplumado (18 Sep 2020)

¿Alguien con lingotes de oro de 5gr a la venta? ¿Lingote de plata máximo 100gr? (Envío a Logroño, asumiendo gastos yo) Please, mp
saludos


----------



## scratch (19 Sep 2020)

Cambio "a pelo" lingote de 1 Oz, en blister sin abrir, de Argor-Heraeus (Tengo factura de compra) por un Krugerrand.
En mano, Madrid ó "Toledo norte".


----------



## mundofila (21 Sep 2020)

Por curiosidad, ¿hay alguien interesado en comprar karlillos o ya no se llevan?


----------



## amar35 (21 Sep 2020)

mundofila dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿hay alguien interesado en comprar karlillos o ya no se llevan?



Me sumo a tu pregunta ¿y Pakillos?


----------



## bondiappcc (21 Sep 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Me sumo a tu pregunta ¿y Pakillos?



Hace pocos días recuerdo haber visto un bello anuncio de paquillos por aquí o por otro hilo.

Si estás atento, de vez en cuando salen.

En numismáticas supongo que si preguntas te ofrecerán.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (21 Sep 2020)

Venga. Si alguno se anima le vendo 100 karlillos en sus blísters de plástico originales por 1500€.

En mano en Valencia esta misma tarde.

Mensajes por privado.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## goacida (21 Sep 2020)

Venta de tubos de filarmónicas 20 uds,me quedan los últimos 4.
En mano en Madrid.
Precio por privado.
Saludos.


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2020)

goacida dijo:


> Venta de tubos de filarmónicas 20 uds,me quedan los últimos 4.
> En mano en Madrid.
> Precio por privado.
> Saludos.



No sé por qué no lo dices en público y así a quién no le interese el precio no pierde el tiempo ni te lo hace perder


----------



## Pintxen (21 Sep 2020)

mundofila dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿hay alguien interesado en comprar karlillos o ya no se llevan?



Yo si quieres te los compro a 12 €.


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo si quieres te los compro a 12 €.



Y yo


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo hasta por 12 los compraría



Pues a la cola porque ya estamos @Pintxen y yo delante


----------



## mundofila (21 Sep 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo si quieres te los compro a 12 €.



Hombre, pues a 12€ no, pero 12,30€ sí (alguna minucia tendré que ganar)


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

Una cosa he de decir ya que andáis de chanza.

En este foro se han vendido tubos por debajo de los 14 euros la onza y tardaban en venderse.

En este foro se han puesto tubos de onza a 13 la onza y el vendedor acabo vendiéndolos por ebay por que no los vendía en el foro y le mandabais ofertas por debajo de ese valor.

Dicho esto, podéis seguir con las bromillas, las chanzas y demás.


----------



## Manzano1 (23 Sep 2020)

APROVECHANDO LA BAJADA ACTUAL Y LA POSIBLE CAÍDA MAYOR, ACTUALIZO Y COMUNICO QUE DISPONGO DE PLATA 999.9 POR KILOS EN FORMATO LINGOTE O GRANALLA, PRECIO DE COTIZACION MÁS PEQUEÑO PORCENTAJE, SEAN 11$ O LOS 23 ACTUALES.


----------



## Gusman (23 Sep 2020)

Manzano1 dijo:


> APROVECHANDO LA BAJADA ACTUAL Y LA POSIBLE CAÍDA MAYOR, ACTUALIZO Y COMUNICO QUE DISPONGO DE PLATA 999.9 POR KILOS EN FORMATO LINGOTE O GRANALLA, PRECIO DE COTIZACION MÁS PEQUEÑO PORCENTAJE, SEAN 11$ O LOS 23 ACTUALES.



Cual es el pequeño porcentaje? Porque ahí está el interés en adquirirlos.


----------



## Manzano1 (23 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Cual es el pequeño porcentaje? Porque ahí está el interés en adquirirlos.



Entre el 5% y 10% dependiendo de la cantidad, a más cantidad más cerca del 5%.


----------



## casaire (24 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Cual es el pequeño porcentaje? Porque ahí está el interés en adquirirlos.



Donde estás?.


----------



## Manzano1 (24 Sep 2020)

casaire dijo:


> Donde estás?.



Tienes mp


----------



## casaire (24 Sep 2020)

Lo mío es escueto.....Compro oro , plata , platino en València. Joyas también. Precio a spot y para joyas,lógicamente, pago algo más que las casas de compraventa .


----------



## amar35 (24 Sep 2020)

Vendo dos lingotes de 1 kilo a precio de cotizacion + 21%
Tambien tengo algunos Pakillos a 10,50 €

Puedo hacer algun descuento si se compran los dos lingotes.
Envio fotos de los lingotes por privado a quien me lo solicite.


----------



## amar35 (26 Sep 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Vendo dos lingotes de 1 kilo a precio de cotizacion + 21%
> Tambien tengo algunos Pakillos a 11 €
> 
> Puedo hacer algun descuento si se compran los dos lingotes.
> Envio fotos de los lingotes por privado a quien me lo solicite.



Subo fotos de los Pakillos,de diferentes años y muy brillantes


----------



## bondiappcc (26 Sep 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 442829
> 
> 
> Subo fotos de los Pakillos,de diferentes años y muy brillantes



Los franquitos o paquillos dan un gustirrinín....

Lástima que ahora esté más pelado que un pollo.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (28 Sep 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 442829
> 
> 
> Subo fotos de los Pakillos,de diferentes años y muy brillantes



Aceptarías 113€ por 11 Pakillos?


----------



## amar35 (28 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Aceptarías 113€ por 11 Pakillos?



Te respondo por privado


----------



## bus_ca_dor (28 Sep 2020)

No se si está fuera de lugar. Si lo está que borren el post.

Aquí se puede vender un lingote de un kilo de oro? O se sale de lo habitual. Lo compré hace años a andorrano joyerías y pensaba revenderselo a ellos.


----------



## Daviot (28 Sep 2020)

bus_ca_dor dijo:


> No se si está fuera de lugar. Si lo está que borren el post.
> 
> Aquí se puede vender un lingote de un kilo de oro? O se sale de lo habitual. Lo compré hace años a andorrano joyerías y pensaba revenderselo a ellos.



Va a ser difícil que lo vendas aquí ya que estamos hablando de más de 51.000 euros y con poca antigüedad en el foro por tu parte y supongo que con cero referencias.

Puedes intentarlo pero seguro que lo vendes antes en el andorrano o en cualquier tienda de oro de inversión.


----------



## bus_ca_dor (28 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Va a ser difícil que lo vendas aquí ya que estamos hablando de más de 51.000 euros y con poca antigüedad en el foro por tu parte y supongo que con cero referencias.
> 
> Puedes intentarlo pero seguro que lo vendes antes en el andorrano o en cualquier tienda de oro de inversión.



Sí, cero antigüedad y cero referencias. Me apunté solo por el tema del lingote y voy bastante verde. De hecho miré la lista de compradores de "confianza" donde obviamente no estoy yo.

Bueno, lo pongo en venta unos días por si a alguien le interesa y nos ponemos de acuerdo. Quería evitarme (parte d)el spread y que me descontaran el TPO. Zona de Barcelona. Haríamos factura de compra-venta, aunque sea manuscrita.


----------



## Koyotee (29 Sep 2020)

Hola, Estaría interesado en comprar algunas Monedas de Plata o lingotes pequeños.

Por la Zona de Almeria O si alguien hace envios.

Solo quiero plata y a ser posible a precio spot.


----------



## Angelillo23 (29 Sep 2020)

COMPRO monedas de oro pequeñas (vrenelli, napoleones...) a cambio de bitcoins.

Si hay algún interesado que me mande un MP. 
ABSTENERSE foreros nuevos o sin valoraciones.


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (1 Oct 2020)

solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> Lote de 86 piezas de 50 escudos de Portugal, peso unitario 18 gramos, ley 650 mm, peso total 1548 gramos, peso neto plata 1006 gramos
> 
> se vende por 725 euros, portes incluidos.
> 
> ...




Siguen en venta 650 euros en mano o por correo certificado.

saludos


----------



## amar35 (3 Oct 2020)

Vendo dos lingotes de 1 kilo a precio de cotizacion + 21%



Subo fotos de los Pakillos,de diferentes años y muy brillantes


*50 vendidas*

Estas son las que quedan:

19 unidades del 66
53 unidades del 67
53 unidades del 68

Total 125 monedas,si compra el lote las rebajo a 10,50 mas envio.


----------



## pep007 (6 Oct 2020)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> COMPRO monedas de oro pequeñas (vrenelli, napoleones...) a cambio de bitcoins.
> 
> Si hay algún interesado que me mande un MP.
> ABSTENERSE foreros nuevos o sin valoraciones.



Hombre, me ha gustado esto!

Yo tambien, lo mismo y tambien karlillos, pero por Miotas.


----------



## Pintxen (9 Oct 2020)

Esto se mueve menos que los ojos de Espinete!!!
Vendo lote de 6 pakillos por 65 €.
Entrega en mano en Navarra o envío a cuenta del comprador.


----------



## wolker (10 Oct 2020)

Cerrado


----------



## Hiro (10 Oct 2020)

Estoy pensando en comprar unos duros de plata del año 1898. Qué precio sería razonable, sin que estén muy rayados o machacados?


----------



## Razkin (11 Oct 2020)

Muy buenas a todos.
Vendo el siguiente lote:
1- Maple Leaf 1/10 oz oro 1987. En capsula
1- Philamonica 1 oz plata 2010
1- Germania 1 oz plata 2020. en capsula y con certificado.

En mano en Navarra 240 euros o más gtos. en envío certificado.

*VENDIDO*


----------



## Forcopula (13 Oct 2020)

Vendo:
10x Rwanda Lunar dog en blister (2018) 28e/ud
Tubo Arca Noe 2019 (20 uds)- 540
10x 1/2 Oz libertad 2016 proof (en cápsulas) 18e/ud 

Entrega en mano en Madrid o envío a cuenta del comprador. Si se compra todo el lote portes gratis.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Oct 2020)

Sigue en venta . rebajada
Vendo esta moneda, está impecable, se ve una mota que es polvo a la derecha de la D,con cápsula que no es de su medida pero apañá.

90 e. Envío incluído.



Ver archivo adjunto 402902

Ver archivo adjunto 402903


Moneda: 5 Diners (XVIII Winter Olympic Games 1998 Nagano) (Andorra) (Olimpiadas de Invierno 1998) WCC:km141
[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]


----------



## mundofila (13 Oct 2020)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta esta moneda norteamericana de 20$ 1875S, con un peso de 33,18 gramos (ley .900)
Se trata de una moneda que fue usada como joya, por lo que está bastante castigada con múltiples golpecillos y rayas, tiene restos de soldadura a las 12 y marcas de los engarces en varios puntos del canto. 
Precio, envío incluído 1550€ (aprox.spot -1%))


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 Oct 2020)

80 leuros con envío, la estoy cogiendo manía. * Vendida.*


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Oct 2020)

A los buenos días, 24 Pakos 240 euros. 

Envío a cargo de comprador.


----------



## Kid (16 Oct 2020)

Hola

Durante el fin de semana.
Vendo hasta 3 Krugerrands de oro de 1 onza, a spot + 0%.
Años: 1978, 1981 y 1983.
Transacción en mano en la provincia de Barcelona.
Dispongo de factura del Andorrano.

*1983 VENDIDA*

Salut


----------



## Chila (16 Oct 2020)

Buenas tardes
Vendo la serie de monedas de 12 euros de plata. 
Sin circular y encapsuladas.
160 euros, envío por Certificado de Correos incluido.

Saludos


----------



## Forcopula (16 Oct 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Vendo:
> 10x Rwanda Lunar dog en blister (2018) 28e/ud
> Tubo Arca Noe 2019 (20 uds)- 540
> 10x 1/2 Oz libertad 2016 proof (en cápsulas) 18e/ud
> ...



Oferta de fin de semana, lote completo 940 (60€ de rebaja) envío certificado gratis y entrega en mano en Madrid más gratis aún


----------



## Kid (17 Oct 2020)

Chila dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Vendo la serie de monedas de 12 euros de plata.
> Sin circular y encapsuladas.
> 160 euros, envío por Certificado de Correos incluido.
> ...



Para los despistados deberías especificar que se trata de 10 monedas de 0,5354 oz./und. de plata fina.

2002 Presidencia española del Consejo de la Unión Europea 2002
2003 XXV Aniversario de la Constitución Española
2004 V Centenario de la muerte de Isabel I de Castilla
2004 Enlace de Felipe y Letizia
2005 IV Centenario de la publicación de El Quijote
2006 V Centenario de la muerte de Cristóbal Colón
2007 50º Aniversario del Tratado de Roma
2008 Año Internacional del Planeta Tierra
2009 X Aniversario de la Unión Económica y Monetaria
2010 Presidencia española de la UE

Salut.


----------



## mundofila (21 Oct 2020)

Hola
Pongo a la venta este lote de 20 monedas de 100 pesetas franco (peso 19 gramos ley .800).
Las hay mas y menos brillantes, mas y menos sucias.
200€ (gastos de envío incluídos)_*VENDIDAS*_


Y sigo teniendo a la venta esta moneda americana de 20$ (actualizo precio)


mundofila dijo:


> 1875S, con un peso de 33,18 gramos (ley .900)
> Se trata de una moneda que fue usada como joya, por lo que está bastante castigada con múltiples golpecillos y rayas, tiene restos de soldadura a las 12 y marcas de los engarces en varios puntos del canto.
> Precio, envío incluído 1520€ (aprox.spot -2%))
> Ver archivo adjunto 457608


----------



## Anuminas (21 Oct 2020)

Buenas, vendo monedas de 100 pesetas de franco a * 10€/unidad, cada una tiene 15,2 gramos de plata*

Tengo 50 unidades pero hago el lote que venga bien, tengo buenas referencias de ventas anteriores


----------



## jose4747 (22 Oct 2020)

Hola, vendo tres tubicos de 20 filarmonicas del 2013 a 500€ cada tubico. Las monedas estan en perfecto estado, de hecho creo que las saque cuando las recibí en ese año, las volvi a meter y no las he vuelto a tocar. No tengo ni idea de lo que puede costar mandarlas por correos de la manera mas segura, pero si no es mucho hasta yo correria con los gastos de envio. Saludos

VENDIDAS


----------



## amar35 (22 Oct 2020)

jose4747 dijo:


> Hola, vendo tres tubicos de 20 filarmonicas del 2013 a 500€ cada tubico. Las monedas estan en perfecto estado, de hecho creo que las saque cuando las recibí en ese año, las volvi a meter y no las he vuelto a tocar. No tengo ni idea de lo que puede costar mandarlas por correos de la manera mas segura, pero si no es mucho hasta yo correria con los gastos de envio. Saludos



Al ser nuevo usuario,¿enviarias antes del pago a usuarios con buena reputacion y antiguos?


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (22 Oct 2020)

solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> Siguen en venta 650 euros en mano o por correo certificado.
> 
> saludos




*VENDIDAS*


----------



## jose4747 (22 Oct 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Al ser nuevo usuario,¿enviarias antes del pago a usuarios con buena reputacion y antiguos?



No es lo que había pensado, pero entiendo que genera desconfianza que me acabe de registrar y me pongo a vender plata, nunca lo he hecho y si lo hago es por necesidad, he visto que tienes buenas referencias en el hilo de valoraciones, aunque todas son muy recientes....quizás podíamos llegar a un termino medio. La mitad del pago antes de enviarlas y la otra mitad cuando te lleguen....yo confio en ti, tu confias en mi, que te parece?


----------



## amar35 (22 Oct 2020)

jose4747 dijo:


> No es lo que había pensado, pero entiendo que genera desconfianza que me acabe de registrar y me pongo a vender plata, nunca lo he hecho y si lo hago es por necesidad, he visto que tienes buenas referencias en el hilo de valoraciones, aunque todas son muy recientes....quizás podíamos llegar a un termino medio. La mitad del pago antes de enviarlas y la otra mitad cuando te lleguen....yo confio en ti, tu confias en mi, que te parece?



Edito:
Es posible que haga trato si me las envia antes.Si fuera asi dejo constancia en este hilo.


----------



## amar35 (22 Oct 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Sería interesante que pusieras de donde eres y la posibilidad de trato en mano, lo mismo sois de la misma provincia.



Finalmente me las he quedado.
Dejo aqui constancia de que cuando las reciba enviare el pago.


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Oct 2020)

Hola a todos. Soy de los viejos de por aquí, pero también es cierto que hace años que no entraba en este foro.

El caso, es que hace muchos años compraba monedas de 12 euros, y llegue a vender algunas también pero me quede con una buena cantidad, hoy puse a la venta un lote de ellas porque necesito el dinero para otra inversión, y llamé al Andorrano para preguntarle cuanto las estaban pagando, para mi sorpresa, me dijo que 12 euros menos impuestos lo cual me hace pensar que estoy desactualizado con estas cosas

En fin, si a alguien le interesa, tengo un lote de unas 500 en total con bolsitas originales, que me contacte y hablamos. También tengo algunas monedas y cincuentines FNMT (completas con cajitas de madera, cajitas de cartón y certificados de autenticidad) que también me interesa vender

Si estoy publicando en mal sitio, mil perdones y ya me dicen donde publicarlo

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Oct 2020)

Hola putabolsa, si me refiero a que están selladas con el plástico original

Impuesto, no recuerdo cual me nombró, pero era algo así como el 0,5%, supongo porque lo pagaba al precio de la plata como si fuese una cuchara de plata o un lingote. Que se yo?

Voy a mirar bien que es lo que tengo, porque hace años de esto y ya no me acuerdo bien. Saco unas fotos y las paso por aquí, así de paso me ayudan con los precios de venta y eso

Saludos


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Oct 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola a todos. Soy de los viejos de por aquí, pero también es cierto que hace años que no entraba en este foro.
> 
> El caso, es que hace muchos años compraba monedas de 12 euros, y llegue a vender algunas también pero me quede con una buena cantidad, hoy puse a la venta un lote de ellas porque necesito el dinero para otra inversión, y llamé al Andorrano para preguntarle cuanto las estaban pagando, para mi sorpresa, me dijo que 12 euros menos impuestos lo cual me hace pensar que estoy desactualizado con estas cosas
> 
> ...



Hola!

¿Eres el mismo Rafacoins que estuvo hace años en "anverso y reverso"? El foro de monedas.

Saludos


----------



## Rafacoins (24 Oct 2020)

Hola, bueno, como lo prometido es deuda, aquí les dejo el lote del que les hable ayer...

2 monedas de 5 mil pesetas año 1992 y 1991 de 500 aniversario
Un cincuentín 1990 también 500 aniversario
Y el estuche con las 5 monedas de 500 aniversario de 1989 de 100/200/500/1000 y 2000 pesetas

En total, unas 10 onzas de plata fina (algo mas en plata 925)

Las vendo en 260€ el lote. Después de comparar en muchos sitios y hablar con varios de vosotros sobre lo que pueden valer, lo considero un precio justo

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Oct 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> A los buenos días, 24 Pakos 240 euros.
> 
> Envío a cargo de comprador.
> 
> ...




Resubo mis brillantes Paquillos , se incluye envío cert. en el precio.


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Oct 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola, bueno, como lo prometido es deuda, aquí les dejo el lote del que les hable ayer...
> 
> 2 monedas de 5 mil pesetas año 1992 y 1991 de 500 aniversario
> Un cincuentín 1990 también 500 aniversario
> ...




Ayer te pregunté si eres el mismo "Rafacoins" que hace años estuvo por anverso y reverso. Quizá no me has leído, o no me has querido leer. 

Cuando respondas, eliminaré los mensajes. No he vuelto a ver el nick activo de "Rafacoins" desde aquella historia con DHL y los cartuchos de 10€, y no es un nick muy habitual.....


----------



## Rafacoins (26 Oct 2020)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Ayer te pregunté si eres el mismo "Rafacoins" que hace años estuvo por anverso y reverso. Quizá no me has leído, o no me has querido leer.
> 
> Cuando respondas, eliminaré los mensajes. No he vuelto a ver el nick activo de "Rafacoins" desde aquella historia con DHL y los cartuchos de 10€, y no es un nick muy habitual.....



Hola, te respondí el otro día, no se bien porque no esta mi mensaje

No, no soy ese Rafacoins, no he estado en ese foro y no se de que me hablas de DHL ni de cartuchos

Un saludo


----------



## mundofila (27 Oct 2020)

Hola
Pongo a la venta este lote de 30 duros de plata.
Precio, envío incluído, 445€
_*VENDIDOS*_


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (27 Oct 2020)

Hola, vendo este lote de monedas de plata de 5 schillings de Nueva Guinea, plata 925 mm, peso total 645 gramos, plata fina 596 gramos.
Se vende por 410 euros preferiblemente en mano, en Vigo.

Gracias.


----------



## Emsen (28 Oct 2020)

NUMISONZA dijo:


> Hola ofrezco 23 monedas de 5 ecus, que tienen 1 ONZA de plata a precio SPOT ahora 22,75 euros
> Cada moneda pesa 33,62 gramos de 925 milésimas, o sea 31,1 gramos de plata.
> Algunas están completas con caja y certificado y otras solo en cápsula.
> 
> ...



Hola!
Acabo de aterrizar y estoy familiarizandome con el foro, y he sido incacpaz de ver si el post sigue vigente ¿todavía te queda alguna?
Gracias!


----------



## amar35 (28 Oct 2020)

Emsen dijo:


> Hola!
> Acabo de aterrizar y estoy familiarizandome con el foro, y he sido incacpaz de ver si el post sigue vigente ¿todavía te queda alguna?
> Gracias!



Cuando se vende,se deberia actualizar y poner un "VENDIDAS"
Lo mejor que mandes mensaje privado y asi sales de dudas.


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (28 Oct 2020)

solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> Hola, vendo este lote de monedas de plata de 5 schillings de Nueva Guinea, plata 925 mm, peso total 645 gramos, plata fina 596 gramos.
> Se vende por 410 euros preferiblemente en mano, en Vigo.
> 
> Gracias.
> Ver archivo adjunto 470277



*VENDIDAS*


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Oct 2020)

Ajusto el precio del lote de monedas...

2 monedas de 5 mil pesetas año 1992 y 1991 de 500 aniversario
Un cincuentín 1990 también 500 aniversario
Y el estuche con las 5 monedas de 500 aniversario de 1989 de 100/200/500/1000 y 2000 pesetas

En total, unas 10 onzas de plata fina (algo mas en plata 925)

Las vendo en 260€ 230€ el lote con envío GLS incluido a península.

También la entregaría en mano


----------



## Arbeyna (29 Oct 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola, te respondí el otro día, no se bien porque no esta mi mensaje
> 
> No, no soy ese Rafacoins, no he estado en ese foro y no se de que me hablas de DHL ni de cartuchos
> Un saludo



Hola,

Te lo pregunté porque no es un "nick" habitual, y además, mira que es raro encontrar a dos "Rafacoins" y que ninguno de los dos se llamen Rafa. Pero claro, lógicamente, seguro que no eres el tipo aquel, han pasado muchos años.

Una pena que ese tipo desapareciera sin dar explicaciones sobre la compra que gestionó.....

Suerte con la venta.


----------



## Orooo (29 Oct 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Ajusto el precio del lote de monedas...
> 
> 2 monedas de 5 mil pesetas año 1992 y 1991 de 500 aniversario
> Un cincuentín 1990 también 500 aniversario
> ...




Tienes un MP


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Oct 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Tienes un MP



Si, ya te he respondido


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Oct 2020)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Te lo pregunté porque no es un "nick" habitual, y además, mira que es raro encontrar a dos "Rafacoins" y que ninguno de los dos se llamen Rafa. Pero claro, lógicamente, seguro que no eres el tipo aquel, han pasado muchos años.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, porque ya me estas cansando. Te mande un MP el otro día pidiéndote explicaciones y no me has contestado, has esperado a que actualice el anuncio para venir a tocarme otra vez los h... por lo que esta claro que quieres difamarme ¿de que gestión me hablas?, ya te he dicho que no se de que me hablas y te repito que no soy ese rafacoins del que hablas, ni se cuantos rafacoins hay en el planeta, ni me importa, ni tampoco te voy a decir si me llamo Rafa o si no. Si alguien con un nickname similar al mío te ha molestado, dirígete a el por el mismo medio, pero no vayas por la vida acusando a todo el mundo. Lo que si se es que las ventas que he hecho yo (y que fuero muchas), en el pasado, están todas reflejadas aquí en este foro con muy buenas referencias.


----------



## Arbeyna (29 Oct 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Vamos a ver, porque ya me estas cansando. Te mande un MP el otro día pidiéndote explicaciones y no me has contestado, has esperado a que actualice el anuncio para venir a tocarme otra vez los h... por lo que esta claro que quieres difamarme ¿de que gestión me hablas?, ya te he dicho que no se de que me hablas y te repito que no soy ese rafacoins del que hablas, ni se cuantos rafacoins hay en el planeta, ni me importa, ni tampoco te voy a decir si me llamo Rafa o si no. Si alguien con un nickname similar al mío te ha molestado, dirígete a el por el mismo medio, pero no vayas por la vida acusando a todo el mundo. Lo que si se es que las ventas que he hecho yo (y que fuero muchas), en el pasado, están todas reflejadas aquí en este foro con muy buenas referencias.



Tranquilo.... no te sulfures. Si te digo que no te llamas Rafa (como el otro) no lo consideres como una pregunta. A ver si recuperamos la info del otro foro y te doy más detalles, se cambió de servidor y mira, se ralentiza todo, a Morgana tampoco le conoces, ¿verdad?. 

Si te vas a alterar, puedes meterme en ignorados, pero ni te he difamado, ni acusado, sólo preguntado por un nick idéntico al tuyo (no similar como marcas), que tuvo que ver con una compra de rollos 10€ Alemania envío por DHL a España, Y como diría aquella "hasta aquí puedo leer".


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (29 Oct 2020)

Editado:

Ya encontré lo que buscaba.

Gracias, muchachos.


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Oct 2020)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Tranquilo.... no te sulfures. Si te digo que no te llamas Rafa (como el otro) no lo consideres como una pregunta. A ver si recuperamos la info del otro foro y te doy más detalles, se cambió de servidor y mira, se ralentiza todo, a Morgana tampoco le conoces, ¿verdad?.
> 
> Si te vas a alterar, puedes meterme en ignorados, pero ni te he difamado, ni acusado, sólo preguntado por un nick idéntico al tuyo (no similar como marcas), que tuvo que ver con una compra de rollos 10€ Alemania envío por DHL a España, Y como diría aquella "hasta aquí puedo leer".



Pero mira tu, quien me iba a decir que terminarías por alegrarme el día XDDD, claro que no te meto en ignorados, no, igual en favoritos XXDDD

Vamos a ver, osea que dices que te compré monedas de 10 euros desde Alemania a España por DHL?, te las pagué al menos?, o estas esperando que te mande el cheque? XXDDD. Pero tu estas en Alemania?, es que en la web de Todocolección donde vendes los billetes de 50€ a 550€, pones que los envías desde España

¿Que si conozco a Morgana?, Si claro, la conocí en la sabana africana cazando elefantes con arco y flecha. Casualmente el fin de semana estuvimos tomando el té de las cinco en su casa. Me contó que un Arbeyna le tocó el culo mientras juntaba fresas silvestres en el bosque del norte, ¿no habrás sido tú, ¿verdad?. Sólo espero que no haya amanecido muerta con un cuchillo en la espalda marca rafacoins XXDD

Googlea bien tío, que después de darle al teclado un rato noté que no soy el único rafacoins que hay por ahí con las historias de las monedas así que ya me imagino por donde van los tiros, busca bien verás de que te hablo. Y para la próxima vez aprende humildad y envía/contesta un MP antes de acusar a nadie gratuitamente


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Oct 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Ajusto el precio del lote de monedas...
> 
> 2 monedas de 5 mil pesetas año 1992 y 1991 de 500 aniversario
> Un cincuentín 1990 también 500 aniversario
> ...





Rafacoins dijo:


> Ajusto el precio del lote de monedas...
> 
> 2 monedas de 5 mil pesetas año 1992 y 1991 de 500 aniversario
> Un cincuentín 1990 también 500 aniversario
> ...





Rafacoins dijo:


> Ajusto el precio del lote de monedas...
> 
> 2 monedas de 5 mil pesetas año 1992 y 1991 de 500 aniversario
> Un cincuentín 1990 también 500 aniversario
> ...





Rafacoins dijo:


> Ajusto el precio del lote de monedas...
> 
> 2 monedas de 5 mil pesetas año 1992 y 1991 de 500 aniversario
> Un cincuentín 1990 también 500 aniversario
> ...



*Gracias a todos los que me preguntaron, pero ya están vendidas*


----------



## Arbeyna (29 Oct 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Pero mira tu, quien me iba a decir que terminarías por alegrarme el día XDDD, claro que no te meto en ignorados, no, igual en favoritos XXDDD
> 
> Vamos a ver, osea que dices que te compré monedas de 10 euros desde Alemania a España por DHL?, te las pagué al menos?, o estas esperando que te mande el cheque? XXDDD. Pero tu estas en Alemania?, es que en la web de Todocolección donde vendes los billetes de 50€ a 550€, pones que los envías desde España
> 
> ...




Vaya, hace un rato ibas de doncella afligida por un supuesto atentado contra tu honor y honradez, y ahora destapas a la mujerzuela brabucona y pueril.

Empleas la táctica del barro, pretendes embarrar y confundir, eso, o tu capacidad comprensiva roza el nivel de merecer tutor. Yo no he dicho que me compraste, ni que me las pagaras, ni que resida en Alemania. No te voy a dar más detalles que los que he dado.

Puede que en la red más de uno emplee el nick de "Rafacoins", pero ¿sabes lo que me resultó llamativo? Que no te llamas Rafa, como el otro "rafacoins" del foro numismático, y que tu verdadero nombre, coincide con el verdadero nombre del otro "rafacoins" del foro numismático. Demasiadas coincidencias ¿no te parece?. También noto una coincidencia, y es la falta de educación y respeto hacía tí mismo que demuestras con el uso de tu "habilidad comunicativa", por definirlo de alguna manera, coincidente con la del otro "rafacoins", pero esto es una valoración personal, no está basada en hechos objetivos como el tema del nombre, u otros, que por la obviedad de lo público de esta entrada, no daré.

Con esto finaliza mi entrada en este hilo para contigo. Si Morgana logra la info que está buscando, ya contactará contigo, ahora sabe cómo. 

Ah! Te puedes poner en modo docella o mujerzuela, te va a dar lo mismo, no voy a dar respuesta.


----------



## Rafacoins (30 Oct 2020)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Vaya, hace un rato ibas de doncella afligida por un supuesto atentado contra tu honor y honradez, y ahora destapas a la mujerzuela brabucona y pueril.
> 
> Empleas la táctica del barro, pretendes embarrar y confundir, eso, o tu capacidad comprensiva roza el nivel de merecer tutor. Yo no he dicho que me compraste, ni que me las pagaras, ni que resida en Alemania. No te voy a dar más detalles que los que he dado.
> 
> ...





Anuminas dijo:


> Hola os pido educadamente QUE OS VAYAIS A TOMAR POR CULO tanto los de la discusión, como los que ponen mensajes de las transacciones y dan las gracias en el hilo en vez de por privado, ¿no os da la cabeza para hacer un privado?
> 
> SOLO mensajes de COMPRA o de VENTA ninguno mas joder.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón si. Yo también borraré mis mensajes para no ensuciar mas el hilo y no contestaré mas provocaciones gratuitas sinsentido.

Aunque sea a mi pesar porque cuando estas buscando en internet reputación sobre un vendedor, te puedes encontrar con un energúmeno maleducado de éstos con los que no se puede razonar amablemente y terminar ganando un buen dolor de cabeza, y en el peor de los casos, perdiendo dinero.

Mis disculpas


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 Oct 2020)

Parriba por si se queda fosil . 24 Pacos 240 e. envío incluído. * VENDIDAS*


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (31 Oct 2020)

Buenos días.

Vendo estas monedas de 2000 ptas. En mano en Vigo o certificadas, 115 euros.




Gracias


----------



## Pintxen (31 Oct 2020)

A ver, solo compras y ventas, por favor, para esas chorradas hay hilos como este: ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL


----------



## amar35 (1 Nov 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Vendo dos lingotes de 1 kilo a 850
> Tambien tengo algunos Pakillos a 10,50 €
> 
> 
> ...



Actualizo,quedan 33 con estrella 68 y los dos lingotes de 1 kilo cada uno


----------



## olestalkyn (2 Nov 2020)

*Vendo *moneda 25 rublos 1990 Pedro I de 1 onza* de **Paladio
Цена 25 рублей 1990 года, ЛМД, преобразователь Proof*









*Precio 2450 euros con envío certificado incluído.* Este precio es válido siempre que no haya una variación en el fixing/spot de más de 50 euros arriba o abajo. Spot de ahora mismo: 2112 $/oz
2 euros más cada 50 euros de seguro a cargo del comprador, si así lo desea.
Fotos reales y detalles por mensaje privado
Mis valoraciones en intercambios en el foro Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II) a mitad de página
Gracias
*PS Enlaces y precios a otras monedas de Paladio, metal raro, raro 
Comprar monedas de paladio - Tienda online Degussa*


----------



## apeche2000 (2 Nov 2020)

Hola
He conseguido un lote de Karlillos (12 euros de plata) si a alguno le interesan a 12,50 que me contacte.
Preferible en mano en Valencia.
No se puede elegir años.
Saludos


----------



## Forcopula (3 Nov 2020)

VENDIDA


----------



## miguelaneglesp (3 Nov 2020)

Buenas tardes

vendo algunas monedas de oro, preferiblemente en mano zona murcia o alicante, para envíos se puede hablar tmb, añado una 1oz de oro mas.

1oz KRUGERRAND 1973
1oz AUSTRALIAN KANGAROO—1650€
1oz LIBERTY BÚFALO —*VENDIDA*
50 PESOS MEJICANOS —2050€
100 SOLES PERU — 2400€
1/4 oz AUSTRALIAN KANGAROO *VENDIDA*


----------



## Daviot (4 Nov 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> VENDIDA



Jojojo.......eso si que es una venta express.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Nov 2020)

Trolear un poco es sano, ¡cojones!


----------



## estupeharto (4 Nov 2020)

Tranquilízate un poco hamigo.
También tú deberías reflexionar si es justo o necesario hacer un comentario como el que has hecho.
También, antes de, valorar y evaluar si es una mierda de comentario o es de un capullín con mala folla, o es un comentario "friendly" que sirve a todos para que el hilo sea mejor y que haya buen rollo. Seguro que hay más movimientos y se anima más gente si hay buen rollo que si hay mal rollo.
Ya sabemos que es un hilo de compra y venta. Tampoco hay muchos comentarios que no sean estrictamente sobre eso.
Luego, esos comentarios se borran y aquí paz y después gloria.

También te digo que yo no pensaba que se borran todos los mensajes después de vender, más bien al revés. No hay más que mirar.
Si bien cada cual hace lo que quiere con su comentario y le veo la lógica por discreción de borrarlo. En este caso fue una venta flash y un borrado flash. Es más, la hubiera comprado esa mapel por 1600 si no me falla la memoria (que no tengo ninguna), pero no era de mi zona. Buena compra y felicitaciones a ambos.

Por cierto, me interesaban tus duros y te iba a hacer una propuesta por privado. Pero ahora estoy confuso.


----------



## Daviot (4 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Tranquilízate un poco hamigo.
> También tú deberías reflexionar si es justo o necesario hacer un comentario como el que has hecho.
> También, antes de, valorar y evaluar si es una mierda de comentario o es de un capullín con mala folla, o es un comentario "friendly" que sirve a todos para que el hilo sea mejor y que haya buen rollo. Seguro que hay más movimientos y se anima más gente si hay buen rollo que si hay mal rollo.
> Ya sabemos que es un hilo de compra y venta. Tampoco hay muchos comentarios que no sean estrictamente sobre eso.
> ...



Así es, sólo son comentarios cortos y positivos nada de troleo. Así ya sabemos a que atenernos según el producto que se venda y el conforero que lo ponga a la venta se venderá más rápido o no y habrá que espabilar más o no.


----------



## Chila (5 Nov 2020)

Buenas tardes
Vendo la serie de monedas de 12 euros de plata. (10 monedas)
Sin circular y encapsuladas.
150 euros, envío por Certificado de Correos incluido.

Saludos


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (6 Nov 2020)

Buenos días.

Vendo estas monedas de 2000 ptas. En mano en Vigo o certificadas, 115 euros.









Gracias 

Todavía en venta


----------



## Scouser (6 Nov 2020)

*Se venden estas onzas*
Lunar II - Cerdo (x2) -* 27€*
Reino Unido (Lunar - Mono -2016) - *27€*
Reino Unido (Lunar - Gallo - 2017) - *27€*
Eagle USA 1993 2010 2012 (x2) 2013 2014 (x3) 2015 (x2) 2016 (x2) 2020 - *25,50€ *_RESERVADAS_
Maples (x4) - *25€ [no son mías, y no sé los años, pero son recientes]*
Britannias (x9) - *25€ [no son mías, y no sé los años, pero son recientes]*
Philharmonikas (x4)* - 25€ [no son mías, y no sé los años, pero son recientes]*

Valladolid en mano (guante) o envío

*Aprovecho para pedir si alguien tiene algún "penny" o "half-penny" de la Reina Victoria de Gran Bretaña de antes de 1895 en buen estado (o mejor), que me puede interesar. También, monedas de plata de plata de Gran Bretaña de antes de 1911. 
Un saludo y cuidaros mucho *


----------



## Desplumado (6 Nov 2020)

Buenos días,
Pongo en venta las siguientes medallas:

- Estuche con medalla de la aprobación de la moneda única europea. Euro. Madrid 15/16-XII-1995 37.grs Plata 999 70€
- Medalla de plata pura "Francisco Franco" conmemorativa 1892-1975 1oz Plata pura 45€
- Medalla de plata pura "Francisco Franco" conmemorativa 1892-1975 1oz Plata pura 45€

La verdad que estas medallas no son mi pasión, por lo que si alguien en vez de dinero ofrece otro tipo de onzas, podemos hablar o cryptos. Privados, please.


----------



## mundofila (6 Nov 2020)

Hola
Pongo a la venta esta monedilla mexicana de 2 pesos y medio, año de las reacuñaciones, 1945, de peso 2,08 gramos y ley 900
Precio 100€ (envío incluído) Prácticamente a spot.
*VENDIDA*


Y sigo teniendo una moneda de 20$ USA 1875S, con un peso de 33,18 gramos (ley .900), 29.86 gramos oro puro
Se trata de una moneda que fue usada como joya, por lo que está bastante castigada con múltiples golpecillos y rayas, tiene restos de soldadura a las 12 y marcas de los engarces en varios puntos del canto.
Mantengo el precio a pesar de que el oro ha subido un poco, envío incluído, 1520€ (aprox.spot -3,5%).


----------



## Kid (7 Nov 2020)

Hola

Durante el fin de semana.
Vendo 1 o 2 Krugerrands de oro de 1 onza, a spot + 0%.
Años: 1978 y 1981.
Transacción en mano en la provincia de Barcelona.
Dispongo de factura del Andorrano.

Salut


----------



## wolker (7 Nov 2020)

Cerrado


----------



## wolker (7 Nov 2020)

Cerrado


----------



## brigante 88 (7 Nov 2020)

-Moneda de 10 Oz. Kookaburra 2014 ..............270€ (encapsulada ) perfecta!
Pago PayPal


----------



## amar35 (8 Nov 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Vendidos los Pakillos



Actualizo:
Loa pakillos vendidos,solo me quedan 2 lingotes de 1 kilo plata 999 a 850 cada uno.


----------



## Haran (8 Nov 2020)

Buenas, entiendo que esta pregunta no es, técnicamente apropiada para este hilo, pero me parece demasiado abrir un hilo.
Estoy buscando unas onzas de plata 2020 para terminar la decena que me he propuesto comprar cada año. El tema es que quiero 6 determinadas y no las encuentro en la misma tienda todas juntas. Serían todas del 2020:
Koala
Panda
Eagle
Libertad
Britannia
Y chronos de tokelau
Claro quiero comprar esas y solo una de cada, y necesito 3 tiendas para comprarlas todas a 25 lereles por porte.
Andorrano, coininvest y europeanmint.
Sabéis de alguna más, o hay alguien que tenga alguna y se la quiera quitar de enmedio?


----------



## MIP (8 Nov 2020)

Haran dijo:


> Claro quiero comprar esas y solo una de cada, y necesito 3 tiendas para comprarlas todas a 25 lereles por porte.
> Andorrano, coininvest y europeanmint.
> Sabéis de alguna más, o hay alguien que tenga alguna y se la quiera quitar de enmedio?



Yo las he visto todas aquí en algún momento 

GOLDSILVER.BE

Pero ahora mismo podrían no estarlo, mira a ver.


----------



## Haran (8 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Yo las he visto todas aquí en algún momento
> 
> GOLDSILVER.BE
> 
> Pero ahora mismo podrían no estarlo, mira a ver.



Buena web que no tenía, buenos precios, pero las de este año no están muchas ya... Creo que ando tarde...


----------



## meusac (8 Nov 2020)

hay alguien por los alrededores de Alicante que venda monedas de plata de 12 euros para poder comprar yo?


----------



## Silver-Jose (9 Nov 2020)

Hola,hay alguien por los alrededores de Madrid que venda monedas de plata de 12 euros para poder comprar yo?


----------



## bondiappcc (9 Nov 2020)

Silver-Jose dijo:


> Hola,hay alguien por los alrededores de Madrid que venda monedas de plata de 12 euros para poder comprar yo?



Pega una mirada aquí:

MILANUNCIOS | Intercambio y venta de monedas de colección plata en Madrid


----------



## bondiappcc (9 Nov 2020)

meusac dijo:


> hay alguien por los alrededores de Alicante que venda monedas de plata de 12 euros para poder comprar yo?



MILANUNCIOS | Intercambio y venta de monedas de colección plata en Alicante


----------



## frankie83 (9 Nov 2020)

Haran dijo:


> Buenas, entiendo que esta pregunta no es, técnicamente apropiada para este hilo, pero me parece demasiado abrir un hilo.
> Estoy buscando unas onzas de plata 2020 para terminar la decena que me he propuesto comprar cada año. El tema es que quiero 6 determinadas y no las encuentro en la misma tienda todas juntas. Serían todas del 2020:
> Koala
> Panda
> ...



mira a ver eldoradocoins edelmetalle


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Nov 2020)

Por si a alguien le interesa, dispongo de un lote de monedas de plata de 12€ de varios años. Estoy en Galicia y podría entregar en mano, si a alguien le interesa, que contacte conmigo por privado y hablamos también del precio


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Nov 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, dispongo de un lote de monedas de plata de 12€ de varios años. Estoy en Galicia y podría entregar en mano, si a alguien le interesa, que contacte conmigo por privado y hablamos también del precio



Hoy estuve viendo las monedas y son 270 unidades. El 70/80% tiene blister, y hay monedas de muchos años aunque la mayoria son de 2005 y 2006
Las vendo todas en 14€, cualquier cosa, contactarme por privado

Les dejo unas fotos que se que nos gustan verlas


----------



## csan (11 Nov 2020)

Retiradas de la venta

Saludos


----------



## recollons (12 Nov 2020)

Alguien vendiendo de Valencia a Murcia?


----------



## amar35 (12 Nov 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Actualizo:
> Loa pakillos vendidos,solo me quedan 2 lingotes de 1 kilo plata 999 a 850 cada uno.



Actualizo:
- 1 Lingote de plata de 1 kilo 850€
- 1 Lingote de oro de 10 gramos Sempsa en blister con factura,
en la que viene reflejado el numero de serie del lingote 560€
(la foto no es del lingote de oro,es igual pero con otro numero de serie)


----------



## miguelaneglesp (12 Nov 2020)

recollons dijo:


> Alguien vendiendo de Valencia a Murcia?
> 
> hola buenas tardes.
> 
> yo tengo algo en venta..... zona murcia


----------



## Asdasd (13 Nov 2020)

En mano en *Madrid* o por mensajería privada con portes a cargo del comprador.


- *(x3) France 200 Euro Gold 2012 Regions 999,9 4gr. (x3) (5.000 uds.) *en cartera y encapsuladas > *240€ ud.* */ Pack completo de 3 monedas, 690€.* Monedas canjeables en el Banco de Francia por su valor facial.

- *American 2014 Golden Enigma Edition (5000 uds.)* – Walking Liberty 1oz > *190€*

- *4 blisters de la colección AUSTRALIAN SALTWATER CROCODILES* en *perfecto estado de conservación*, sin blister amarilleados por el sol y todas ellas 1 onza troy (31,10 g) .999 de fineza, 40 mm, en estado Frosted Uncirculated y con una *tirada de 10.000* uds. para todo el mundo:


*2013 Australian Saltwater Crocodile “Bindi”, 1 oz Plata > 55€*
*2014 Australian Saltwater Crocodile “Graham”, 1 oz Plata > 50€*
*2015 Australian Saltwater Crocodile “Agro Jr.”, 1 oz Plata > 45€*
*2016 Australian Saltwater Crocodile "Monty", 1 oz Plata > 40€*


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (13 Nov 2020)

Hola.

Vendo este lote de schilling de Austria. Total 37 monedas, 26 de 100 y 11 de 50. 
Se venden por 400, con entrega en mano en Vigo.

Gracias


----------



## Electrumunocinco (13 Nov 2020)

Buenas, a todos soy nuevo por aqui os he conocido por una cita en una entrevista que he escuchado, no se si hay apartado de presentacion si es asi haganmelo saber para presentarme alli si no lo hay , les saludo a todos y espero aportar y recibir algo de esta comunidad, en un principio el moticvo de darme de alta es que estaba interesado en comprar plata de inversion, bien en onzas unas 80 unidades aproximadamente o en otro formato monedas de 12 € o otras monedas de plata, pongansse en contadcto conmigo los interesados, gracias.


----------



## scratch (13 Nov 2020)

@miaavg ¿Ese peso de los 20 Napoleones esta bien? Si es así, póngame dos docenas a ese precio.


----------



## Razkin (14 Nov 2020)

Hola. Vendo siguiente lote 2 monedas:

- 1 x 5 cedis (1 onza plata .999) Ghana. Gorila serie Africa. 1915. Antique finish. En capsula original y con certificado. Tirada 2.000 uds.
- 1 x 20 francos. 2ª república. 1851. Oro. En capsula.

340 euros con gastos envío nacional incluidos o 335 euros en mano Navarra.

*RESERVADO*


----------



## wolker (14 Nov 2020)

*C E R R A D O*


----------



## wolker (14 Nov 2020)

*C E R R A D O*


----------



## Kruger (14 Nov 2020)

EN VENTA:
5 Duros de plata (Gobierno Provisional, Amadeo I, Alfonso XII (2), Alfonso XIII. 15 €/ud. VENDIDOS
5 Monedas plata 100 pesetas Franco, año 1966 - 19*68. 10€/Ud. DISPONIBLES


Todas las monedas encapsuladas.
En mano en Valladolid o envío.


----------



## scratch (14 Nov 2020)

wolker dijo:


> En venta, monedas de plata, lingote de oro, moneda de oro. En dos post.
> 
> Lote 12 onzas. 24 €. 288 €
> 
> ...



¿En serio @wolker ? ¿Eres tú el de esas 12 onzas que te compraba yo, que reservaste para mí, que te pedí el número de cuenta para hacerte el ingreso y del que nunca más supe?.


----------



## galan1987 (14 Nov 2020)

Buenas tardes
Estoy interesado en adquirir lotes grandes de pakitos o 12 euros o onzas de plata INCLUSO LINGOTES
Zona malaga o cercania
Gracias.


----------



## olestalkyn (14 Nov 2020)

*Vendo* 100 K12 (karlillos) o, lo que es lo mismo, monedas de *12 euros plata del Banco de España*
18 g plata .925 = 16,65 g Ag .999 (plata fina)

Algunos en blíster original, otros no, todos Sin Circular, algunos con pátina.
Pedido mínimo 50 monedas. *Precio por moneda: 15 euros.* No se pueden elegir aunque enviaré variados (no serie completa)

Envío certificado a mi cargo (vendedor - límite de responsabilidad 30 euros). Opción de seguro a cargo del comprador (2 € cada 50 euros asegurados)
*Detalles por privado MP. Algo más de 1/2 onza asegurada por 12 € de facial* 

Mis valoraciones de intercambio en el foro, a mitad de página *Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)*

*













Monedas de 12 Euros 2002-2010 - FNMT
Precio de la Serie completa en la Casa de la Moneda: 220 euros + iva + envío *


----------



## scratch (14 Nov 2020)

wolker dijo:


> En venta, monedas de plata, lingote de oro, moneda de oro. En dos post.
> 
> Lote 12 onzas. 24 €. 288 €
> 
> ...



¿Ves lo que esta en negrita? MENTIRA, sinvergüenza.


----------



## Electrumunocinco (15 Nov 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> Monedas ''Proof'' olimpiadas montreal 78.
> 
> Peso total 146 gramos de plata 925, lo que hacen 135 gramos de plata 999.
> 
> Precio a spot, lo que es 90,5 euros + 4,5 de gastos de envio, total 95 euros.



Hola Conde84, Yo estoy interesado ya te he mandado un privado, hablamos.


----------



## apeche2000 (15 Nov 2020)

Hola

Si a alguno le interesan 12 euros de plata, o algún tipo de moneda tipo bullion que me contacte

Para trato en mano en Valencia

Saludos


----------



## Xenomorfo (16 Nov 2020)

Vendido


----------



## csan (16 Nov 2020)

Buenas,
Vendo las siguientes monedas de 8 escudos de la FNMT

1 Moneda de 80.000 pesetas de 1989 (reyes católicos) 27 gramos de oro puro 24 K. (tirada de 6.994 piezas )
1 Moneda de 80.000 pesetas de 1993 (año jacobeo) 27 gramos de oro puro 24 K. (tirada de 1500 piezas ) 
1 Moneda de 80.000 pesetas de 2001 (casa de Segovia) 27 gramos de oro puro 24 K. (tirada de 2500 piezas) 

Las tres monedas con un impecable acabado espejo (proof). vendidas 

Monedas en cápsula protectora.

Trato en mano en Barcelona o envío a cargo del comprador

Saludos


----------



## Jebediah (16 Nov 2020)

A la venta:

- Tubo 10ud serie Queen's Beasts Yale de 2oz de plata. 590€

- Lingote de plata Fiji Coin Bar de 1kg. 750€ - *RESERVADA*

- Lingote de plata Doduco de 1kg. 750€ - *RESERVADA*

- Moneda de plata de 1 kg Kookaburra del 2017. 850€

- Moneda 10oz de plata serie Queen's Beasts Yale, 4 uds. 280€/ud

- Moneda 10oz de plata serie Queen's Beasts Falcon, 1 ud. 280€ - *VENDIDA*

- Juego monedas de oro, Maple Leaf, de:

1oz: 1.600€ - *RESERVADA*

1/2: 850€

1/4, 1/10, 1/20 y 1gr : 850€


*Envío certificado incluídos.*


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Nov 2020)

Compro...

Monedas de *oro* FNMT completas (con certificado de autenticidad, caja de cartón, caja de madera y cápsula, todo original)





También podrían interesarme otras monedas y lingotes de oro pequeños, pero documentadas con factura de compra

Por favor, contactarme por mensaje privado, gracias


----------



## Kruger (17 Nov 2020)

VENDO 5 MONEDAS DE PLATA 50 FRANCOS. VENDIDAS
Fechas 1975-1977(3)-1978.
Peso 30 gr., ley 900 mls. Excelente conservación. 
En mano en Valladolid o envío certificado.

Todavía disponibles 5 Monedas 100 pesetas Franco 1966 19*68 10€/ud.


----------



## amar35 (18 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿qué pasa si el envío se "extravía"?
> ¿Quién paga el pato?



Entiendo que el comprador debe encargarse de pagar el seguro,si no lo hace corre de su riesgo.


----------



## amar35 (18 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y el seguro cubre todo?
> Por ejemplo, una moneda de 1000 leuros,
> ¿cuánto vale si se asegura eso? *EN CORREOS CREO QUE ERA 2 EUROS POR CADA 50 QUE ASEGURES* ¿Y no despertaría sospechas? *ES UN VALOR DECLARADO,YA TENDRAN CUIDADO DE NO PERDERLO O TENDRAN QUE PAGARLO.*
> Casi sería peor hacer ese seguro.
> ...


----------



## Porestar (18 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y el seguro cubre todo?
> Por ejemplo, una moneda de 1000 leuros,
> ¿cuánto vale si se asegura eso? ¿Y no despertaría sospechas?
> Casi sería peor hacer ese seguro.
> ...



@amar35, si pierden una carta certificada sin seguro ni valor declarado sólo te indemnizan con 30€.


----------



## csan (18 Nov 2020)

Buenas,

Correos (que el que conozco) asegura hasta 6000 euros, pero en los paquetes nunca pone el valor del envío. 
Unicamente "valor declarado", con lo que los carteros tratan el paquete con más cariño para que no se pierda. Pero no saben si el contenido vale 20 euros o 2000. Por suerte a mi me han llegado siempre los paquetes con correos asegurados o no. Lo que siempre es necesario es certificarlo para saber donde anda el paquete


----------



## amar35 (18 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si le presentas una factura a Correos, no creo que te la paguen. Más que nada porque no se puede saber si en el paquete iba eso o no.
> Nadie se haría cargo de algo así. Para eso está el seguro.



La factura se presenta en correos porque en correos se ha contratado el seguro.Logicamente no saben si era eso lo que llevaba el paquete,pero tu al hacer el envio y contratar el seguro declaras lo que va dentro,si lo pierden tienes que presentar la factura de lo que en principio declaraste.Por ejemplo si declaras un movil luego tienes que presentar una factura de un movil.


----------



## amar35 (18 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Volviendo al tema, si para 1000 hay que sobrepagar 50 de envío, entonces es un sobreprecio importante.
> Y si no se hace, que supongo que será lo más corriente, se corre un riesgo de problemas.
> Ese es el inconveniente que le veo yo a este tema.



El sobreprecio del envio serian 40,ya depende de cada uno correr el riesgo o no.


----------



## Forcopula (18 Nov 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> La factura se presenta en correos porque en correos se ha contratado el seguro.Logicamente no saben si era eso lo que llevaba el paquete,pero tu al hacer el envio y contratar el seguro declaras lo que va dentro,si lo pierden tienes que presentar la factura de lo que en principio declaraste.Por ejemplo si declaras un movil luego tienes que presentar una factura de un movil.



Y si envías una antigüedad y la aseguras, también tienes que presentar la factura?

No creo que sea como dices compañero, aseguras el envío y si lo pierden te pagan el valor asegurado.


----------



## amar35 (18 Nov 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Y si envías una antigüedad y la aseguras, también tienes que presentar la factura?
> 
> No creo que sea como dices compañero, aseguras el envío y si lo pierden te pagan el valor asegurado.



Sabes que tu,como vendedor particular (no empresa) puedes emitir una factura de venta y el seguro la suelen aceptar.
Cuidado que hay mercancias que estan "prohibidas" para enviar en muchas mensajerias,entre ellas metales preciosos y aunque le hagas el seguro luego en caso de problemas no cobras el importe contratado.


----------



## csan (18 Nov 2020)

Al mandar un paquete y asegurarlo en correos no te preguntan que contiene , solo si son productos de los que no se pueden enviar, inflamables, explosivos y cosas así. 
Pero al declarar el valor, solo tienes que decir por cuanto quieres asegurarlo, en correos no saben si es un libro o un abanico. 
Eso sí no puedes enviar dinero en efectivo eso lo envías por medio de giro, pero el oro y la plata no se considera dinero en correos a efecto de envío.


----------



## amar35 (18 Nov 2020)

csan dijo:


> Al mandar un paquete y asegurarlo en correos no te preguntan que contiene , solo si son productos de los que no se pueden enviar, inflamables, explosivos y cosas así.
> Pero al declarar el valor, solo tienes que decir por cuanto quieres asegurarlo, en correos no saben si es un libro o un abanico.
> Eso sí no puedes enviar dinero en efectivo eso lo envías por medio de giro, pero el oro y la plata no se considera dinero en correos a efecto de envío.



No mando nunca directamente en correos,siempre lo hago a traves de comparadores de mensajeria y ellos si lo preguntan (aunque sea correos)


----------



## Rafacoins (18 Nov 2020)

csan dijo:


> Al mandar un paquete y asegurarlo en correos no te preguntan que contiene , solo si son productos de los que no se pueden enviar, inflamables, explosivos y cosas así.
> Pero al declarar el valor, solo tienes que decir por cuanto quieres asegurarlo, en correos no saben si es un libro o un abanico.
> *Eso sí no puedes enviar dinero en efectivo* eso lo envías por medio de giro, pero el oro y la plata no se considera dinero en correos a efecto de envío.



Solo como curiosidad...

Una vez leí, que el dinero en efectivo se envía en tres sobres...

Rompes el billete en tres partes iguales, envías el primer sobre, y cuando lo reciben, envías el segundo, en cuanto lo reciben el tercero.
Si uno de los sobres se pierde, por tener mas del 50% del billete (alguna de las dos partes), el banco de España te lo cambia por un billete nuevo.

No se si será cierto


----------



## csan (18 Nov 2020)

Es verdad. El banco de España te canjea cualquier billete que tenga más del 50 % , no importa si se ha quemado, roto o cualquier otra causa...dicho lo cual, para que no me riñan por ensuciar el hilo de compraventa ,prometo no salirme más del tema.

Saludos


----------



## Electrumunocinco (18 Nov 2020)

csan dijo:


> Es verdad. El banco de España te canjea cualquier billete que tenga más del 50 % , no importa si se ha quemado, roto o cualquier otra causa...dicho lo cual, para que no me riñan por ensuciar el hilo de compraventa ,prometo no salirme más del tema.
> 
> Saludos



Es imprescindible que tenga la numeracion por las dos caras si falta unnumero solamente un numero no te lo cambian, lo se por experiencia


----------



## amar35 (18 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> La pregunta era si no se hace el seguro qué pasa si se pierde.
> Contestaste que se presenta factura y te lo pagan.
> 
> Pero según tu posterior mensaje parece que habías entendido otra cosa.
> ...



Si no se hace seguro correos responde por 30€ el envio certificado.


----------



## csan (19 Nov 2020)

La verdad es que correos ofrece varias opciones de envío y seguro. Por ejemplo el paquete azul son 2 euros cada 50 y es un 4% lo que es carillo. Otros como el paquete standard, o el ligero solo cobran un 1,5% que está muy bien. 
De todos modos, si quieres este es el enlace con las tarifas de correos para el 2020

https://www.correos.es/ss/Satellite...goBlobs&blobwhere=1366093450310&ssbinary=true

Lo coloco, ya que yo mismo tengo una venta y es información relevante para los interesados en la compra

Saludos


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Nov 2020)

Qué manera de complicarse la vida, con lo bonito que es hacer transacciones en mano, pagar en efectivo y conocer gente nueva en cada ocasión.
Hay que salir de la cueva de vez en cuando para evitar que te salgan raíces y moho.
¡Cuanto daño ha hecho Amazon!


----------



## Porestar (19 Nov 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Qué manera de complicarse la vida, con lo bonito que es hacer transacciones en mano, pagar en efectivo y conocer gente nueva en cada ocasión.
> Hay que salir de la cueva de vez en cuando para evitar que te salgan raíces y moho.
> ¡Cuanto daño ha hecho Amazon!



Inténtalo donde vivo yo y con las restricciones de movilidad. Unos pakillos y gracias.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Nov 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> A la venta:
> 
> - Tubo 10ud serie Queen's Beasts Yale de 2oz de plata. 590€
> 
> ...



ACTUALIZO, como decía aquel, las dudas en otro hilo o por privado, en este compra-ventas:

A la venta:

- Tubo 10ud serie Queen's Beasts Yale de 2oz de plata. 590€

- Lingote de plata Fiji Coin Bar de 1kg. 750€ - *VENDIDA*

- Lingote de plata Doduco de 1kg. 750€ - 

- Moneda de plata de 1 kg Kookaburra del 2017. 850€

- Moneda 10oz de plata serie Queen's Beasts Yale, 4 uds. 280€/ud

- Moneda 10oz de plata serie Queen's Beasts Falcon, 1 ud. 280€ - *VENDIDA*

- Juego monedas de oro, Maple Leaf, de:

1oz: 1.600€ - *VENDIDA*

1/2: 850€

1/4, 1/10, 1/20 y 1gr : 850€


*Envío certificado ASEGURADO incluídos (por UPS)*


----------



## csan (19 Nov 2020)

csan dijo:


> Buenas,
> Vendo las siguientes monedas de 8 escudos de la FNMT
> 
> 1 Moneda de 80.000 pesetas de 1989 (reyes católicos) 27 gramos de oro puro 24 K. (tirada de 6.994 piezas )
> ...





csan dijo:


> Buenas,
> Vendo las siguientes monedas de 8 escudos de la FNMT
> 
> 1 Moneda de 80.000 pesetas de 1989 (reyes católicos) 27 gramos de oro puro 24 K. (tirada de 6.994 piezas )
> ...



*VENDIDAS*

Saludos


----------



## SheldonCooper (19 Nov 2020)

Vendo 100 buhos a 23€ unidad, si se compran +20 rebajo a 22€/unidad. *TODOS RESERVADOS/VENDIDOS, ME QUEDAN ALGUNOS SUELTOS QUE YA PONDRÉ.*


2020 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Athenian Owl Stackable Silver Coin BU

Van en tubos de 20. Alguno tiene alguna manchita pero la mayoría están tal como llegaron en tubos.

Tengo unas cientos de monedas de plata que vendo baratas y las ire poniendo a la venta, si alguien está interesado que me escriba.

Estas a 24€, los canguros tienen manchas de leche, tengo 20-40 de cada.


2019 1 oz €1.50 EUR 825th Anniversary of Austrian Wiener Neustadt Silver Coin BU2018 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Disney Scrooge Mcduck Silver Coin BU2019 1 oz $2 NZD Niue STAR WARS Darth Vader Silver Coin BU2016 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Kangaroo Coin - *VENDIDOS*2019 1 oz £2 GBP Great Britain Lunar Silver Year of the Pig Coin BU (In Capsule)2017 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Kangaroo Coin *20* *VENDIDOS - QUEDAN 10*2018 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Koala Coin BU (In Capsule)


Estas a 26€, una de cada:

2019 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Chronos Coin BU2020 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Vivat Humanitas Coin BU2019 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Equilibrium Butterfly Coin BU2018 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Equilibrium Coin BU

Y por último 1x por 280€:


2019 10 oz $10 AUD Australian Silver Crocodile Piedfort Coin BU (In Capsule)


Las envío desde Madrid, posible entrega en mano.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Nov 2020)

Que bonita es la mexicana....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> La más bonita, y en mano no tiene parangón. Anímese used, Maese Dubitativo, no creo que halle mejor moneda ni mejor vendedor.



Tal vez más adelante....y en un formato algo más pequeño.....


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (20 Nov 2020)

La mía próxima será un Krugerrand... Quizá la pille a un forero, depende del precio.


----------



## SheldonCooper (20 Nov 2020)

Hola,

Actualizo el listado de monedas de plata que tengo disponibles a buen precio:


monedamaterialpesocantidad2020 1 oz South African 1 Rand Silver Krugerrand Coin BUplata1 oz12019 1 oz £2 GBP UK Silver The Royal Arms Coin BUplata1 oz12020 1 oz $1 USD American Silver Eagle Coin BUplata1 ozVENDIDA2020 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Kangaroo Coin BU - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz11 oz €1.5 EUR Austrian Silver Philharmonic Coin BU (Random Years) MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12019 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Silver Hawksbill Turtle Coin BUplata1 ozVENDIDA2011 1oz $5 CAD Canadian Wildlife Series Silver Timber Wolf Coin - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12011 1oz $5 CAD Canadian Wildlife Series Silver Grizzly Bear Coin - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12013 1 oz $5 CAD Canadian Wildlife Series Silver Pronghorn Antelope Coin - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12014 1 oz $5 CAD Canadian Birds of Prey Series Silver Peregrine Falcon Coin - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12014 1 oz $5 CAD Canadian Birds of Prey Series Silver Bald Eagle - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12017 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Disney Mickey Mouse Steamboat Willie Silver Coin BUplata1 oz12010 1 oz $5 CAD Canadian Silver Maple Olympic Hockey Coin BU - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12020 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Kookaburra Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1 oz12012 1oz $5 CAD Canadian Wildlife Series Silver Moose Coin - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12019 1 oz €1.50 EUR 825th Anniversary of Austrian Wiener Neustadt Silver Coin BUplata1 oz12020 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Koala Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1 oz12020 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Vivat Humanitas Coin BUplata1 ozVENDIDA2019 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Equilibrium Butterfly Coin BUplata1 oz12019 1 oz €1.50 EUR 825th Anniversary of Austrian Mint Leopold V Silver Coin BUplata1 oz12020 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Athenian Owl Stackable Silver Coin BUplata1ozVENDIDAS2019 10 oz $10 AUD Australian Silver Crocodile Piedfort Coin BU (In Capsule)plata10oz12019 1 oz €1.50 EUR 825th Anniversary of Austrian Wiener Neustadt Silver Coin BUplata1oz102018 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Disney Scrooge Mcduck Silver Coin BUplata1ozVENDIDAS2019 1 oz $2 NZD Niue STAR WARS Darth Vader Silver Coin BUplata1ozVENDIDAS2019 1 oz £2 GBP Great Britain Lunar Silver Year of the Pig Coin BUplata1oz162017 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Kangaroo Coinplata1ozVENDIDAS2018 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Koala Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1oz142020 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Terra Coin BUplata1oz12015 1 oz 500 Drams Armenian Silver Ark Noah Coinplata1oz12018 1 oz £2 GBP UK Silver Landmarks of Britain Tower Bridge Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1oz12020 1 oz Silver Rwanda African Bushbaby Coin BUplata1oz12019 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Celestial Animals The White Tiger Silver Coin BUplata1ozVENDIDA2019 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Celestial Animals The Green Dragon Silver Coinplata1ozVENDIDA2020 30g ¥10 CNY Chinese Silver Panda Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1ozVENDIDA2018 30g ¥10 CNY Chinese Silver Panda Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1oz12020 1 oz Somalian African Silver Elephant Coin BUplata1oz12020 1 oz $1 Australian Perth Mint Silver Marvel Venom Tuvalu Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1oz12018 1 oz $1 Australian Perth Mint Silver Marvel Deadpool Tuvalu Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1oz12019 1 oz $1 Australian Perth Mint Silver Marvel Captain America Tuvalu Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1oz22019 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Disney Lion King 25th Anniversary Silver Coin BUplata1oz12018 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Dragon & Tiger Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1oz1


Las canadiense es una pena porque son muy bonitas y tienen manchas de leche. Hay algunas muy buenas, la de Tigre y Dragon es espectacular por menos de 50 no la vendo.

Las de Viena puedo venderlas a 24, un tubo. Muy bonitas.

Buenos precios si comprais en cantidad.

Saludos!


----------



## csan (21 Nov 2020)

Buenas,

Vendo las siguientes monedas

1 moneda de 100 ecu de 1993 (Don Juan). Oro 900 milésimas; Plata 100 milésimas. Peso total: 34,55 gramos Contenido de oro fino: 31,10 gramos (1 onza Troy). Tirada de 2020 piezas.

1 moneda de 100 ecu de 1996 (Mendez Nuñez). Oro 900 milésimas; Plata 100 milésimas. Peso total: 34,55 gramos Contenido de oro fino: 31,10 gramos (1 onza Troy). Tirada de 2020 piezas.

Ambas monedas completas, con su caja de madera, certificado y envoltorio de cartón

Trato en mano en Barcelona, o envío a cargo del vendedor (si alguien se queda con ambas, el envío asegurado corre de mi cuenta)

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## Nostromos (21 Nov 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Disponible!!!
> 
> 50 pesos Mexico 1947 -----------------1920€
> 
> ...



Hola buenas tardes a todos.

Hola Brigante, estoy interesado en la moneda de 80 reales, le he mandado un privado.

Un saludo.


----------



## csan (21 Nov 2020)

Buenas,

En venta las siguientes monedas de la FNMT:

1 Moneda de 2 escudos de 20.000 de 1993 (año Jacobeo) oro puro de 24 K. de 6,75 gramos de peso (tirada de 1867 piezas)
1 Moneda de 4 escudos de 40.000 del 2000 (proclamación del rey) oro puro de 24 K. de 13,5 gramos de peso (tirada de 2000 piezas) 

Ambas en cápsula protectora, la de 40.000 tiene la caja de madera, el certificado y el envoltorio de cartón...pero la caja es de la edición de plata y oro y no está la de plata.

Trato en mano en Barcelona o envío a cargo del comprador

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## goacida (21 Nov 2020)

Venta de tubos de filarmónicas 20 uds, a 22 ud
En mano en Madrid.
Mandar privado.


----------



## csan (21 Nov 2020)

Hola,

Añado la siguiente moneda

1 Moneda de 8 escudos de 80.000 pesetas de 1999 (Apostol Santiago) 27 gramos oro puro 24 K. (tirada de 2500 unidades) 

Moneda en cápsula protectora y con el certificado de autenticidad.

Trato en mano en Barcelona, envío a cargo del comprador

*VENDIDA*


----------



## csan (22 Nov 2020)

Buenos dias,
Añado la siguiente moneda:

1 Moneda de 50 ecu de 1998 de Bélgica, 15,55 gramos de oro puro 24 K. (tirada de 1137 piezas)

Moneda en cápsula protectora

Trato en mano en Barcelona o envío a cargo del comprador

*VENDIDA*


----------



## csan (22 Nov 2020)

Hola,
Añado la siguiente moneda a la lista:

1 moneda de 500 francos franceses de 1992 (juegos de Albertville) 17 gramos de oro ley 920 (15,64 de oro fino) Tirada de 10351 piezas

Con cápsula, caja y certificado numerado de la monnaie de Paris

Trato en mano en Barcelona o envío a cargo del comprador

*VENDIDA*


----------



## Kruger (23 Nov 2020)

DISPONIBLE PLATA:
12 Monedas 50 Francos V República. Peso 30 gr, ley 0.900.
Años 1975(2), 1976(2), 1977(5) y 1978(3). 20,50 €/ud. 
5 Monedas 100 pesetas Franco 1966 19*68. 10€/ud. Encapsuladas
5 Duros de Alfonso XII, años 1882(2), 1884(1) y 1885(2). 15,50€/ud. Encapsuladas. 
En mano en Valladolid o envío.


----------



## csan (23 Nov 2020)

Buenas,

Pongo a la venta la siguiente moneda:

1 moneda de 100 dólares australianos (canguro) de 2018 de 1 onza troy (31,1 gramos) de oro puro de 24 K.
Curiosamente pese a ser un año reciente, es más dificil de conseguir que otros años más antiguos.
VENDIDA

Moneda impecable en su cápsula protectora

Trato en mano en Barcelona o envío a cargo del comprador.


----------



## csan (23 Nov 2020)

Buenas,
Añado las siguientes monedas de la FNMT de las olimpiadas del 92:

1 Moneda de 10.000 pesetas de 1990 (hockey) de 3,37 gramos de oro puro de 24k. (tirada de 3101 piezas) 
1 Moneda de 10.000 pesetas de 1991 (tae-kwondo) de 3,37 gramos de oro puro de 24 k. (tirada de 2.679 piezas) 
1 moneda de 10.000 pesetas de 1992 (beisbol) de 3,37 gramos de oro puro de 24 k. (tirada de 1496 piezas) 
1 Moneda de 20.000 pesetas de 1992 (palacio S.J.) de 6,75 gramos de oro puro de 24 k. (tirada de 1.495 piezas) 

Todas las monedas están completas con su caja de madera, el cartón y el certificado de autenticidad.Todas son en flor de cuño (bastante más escasas que la edición proof)

Trato en mano en Barcelona o envío a cargo del comprador

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## csan (23 Nov 2020)

como solo se pueden publicar 10 fotos pongo las dos cajas que faltan


----------



## disken (23 Nov 2020)

Post eliminado por privacidad.


----------



## Minory (23 Nov 2020)

disken dijo:


> Vendo *Monster de Silver Eagle 2014 *con el precinto de la US Mint, 500 monedas.
> 
> Es decir la caja viene conforme salió de la Casa de la Moneda de Estados Unidos.



Buenas, que precio tiene. Gracias


----------



## disken (24 Nov 2020)

Minory dijo:


> Buenas, que precio tiene. Gracias





TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Tan difícil es poner precios y si es en mano (y dónde) o por mensajería?



Listo, ya está indicado en el mensaje.


----------



## amar35 (24 Nov 2020)

50 Pakillos a 10,30.
Lingote 1 kilo plata 850
Envío a cargo del comprador


----------



## disken (24 Nov 2020)

(post eliminado por privacidad)


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Nov 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hoy estuve viendo las monedas y son 270 unidades. El 70/80% tiene blister, y hay monedas de muchos años aunque la mayoria son de 2005 y 2006
> Las vendo todas en 14€, cualquier cosa, contactarme por privado
> 
> Les dejo unas fotos que se que nos gustan verlas
> ...



Aún tengo este lote disponible. Actualizo precio a 13,50€ negociables según cantidad, y agrego otra foto con los años. Si a alguien le interesa, hablamos por privado. Gracias


----------



## yopyop (25 Nov 2020)

Compro Sigma metalytics. Preferiblemente el modelo normal con los tres conectores.
Ofertas por MP.
Gracias.


----------



## amar35 (26 Nov 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Actualizo:
> - 1 Lingote de plata de 1 kilo 850€
> - 1 Lingote de oro de 10 gramos Sempsa en blister con factura,
> en la que viene reflejado el numero de serie del lingote 560€
> (la foto no es del lingote de oro,es igual pero con otro numero de serie)



rebajo el lingote de plata a 830€ y el de oro a 540€
50 Pakillos a 10,30


----------



## apeche2000 (26 Nov 2020)

Hola
Estoy interesado en COMPRAR las monedas inglesas de 2 onzas de plata de la serie Queen's Beast

QB the white greyhound of richmondQB the white horse of hanover
ofertas por privado, gracias


----------



## Erikkka (26 Nov 2020)

Es buen momento para comprar oro?


----------



## Daviot (26 Nov 2020)

Que yo sepa no lo puedes comprar en España en tienda física ya que es un aparato que viene de USA. Puedes hacerlo a través de Ebay pagando transporte y un buen mordisco de aduanas.

Perdón por el off topic.


----------



## Daviot (26 Nov 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Aduanas? Creo que la tienda europea esta en Serbia o algún país cerca y te lo envían desde Europa, que aduanas vas a pagar? No hace falta comprarlo en eBay, tienen su web en Europa y lo compras en Euros.
> 
> Edito: el warehouse en Europa esta en Eslovaquia.



Tienes toda la razón, no sabía que tuviera distribuidor en Eslovaquia que pertenece a la Unión Europea y por lo tanto no hay aduanas.

Pongo el enlace. Cuesta 829 euros el modelo original y 1599 el modelo Pro que es el más interesante. A esto habrá que sumar gastos de envío.

Buy Precious Metal Tester Original PMV | Sigma Metalytics Precious Metal Verifier

Pido perdón a los conforeros por ensuciar el hilo pero es una información que puede resultar de interés para todos.


----------



## mundofila (27 Nov 2020)

Hola
Pongo a la venta dos lotes de monedas de plata:
*VENDIDOS AMBOS LOTES*
1) Cincuentín del V centenario Año 1989, 70 mm., 168 gramos de plata .925
Sin cápsula, certificado ni caja, tiene varios golpes en el canto. Mal cuidada. Precio 90€ (algo por debajo de spot)
2) 14 monedas de 100 Pesetas Franco. Precio 130€
En ambos casos, envío incluído


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Nov 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hoy estuve viendo las monedas y son 270 unidades. El 70/80% tiene blister, y hay monedas de muchos años aunque la mayoria son de 2005 y 2006
> Las vendo todas en 14€, cualquier cosa, contactarme por privado
> 
> Les dejo unas fotos que se que nos gustan verlas
> ...



Vuelvo a ajustar a 13€ negociables según cantidad, a ver si alguien se anima


----------



## disken (28 Nov 2020)

Vendido!


----------



## galan1987 (28 Nov 2020)

galan1987 dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Estoy interesado en adquirir lotes grandes de pakitos o 12 euros o onzas de plata INCLUSO LINGOTES
> Zona malaga o cercania
> Gracias.



Up


----------



## SheldonCooper (28 Nov 2020)

Hola,

Actualizo el listado de monedas de plata disponibles, ya se han vendido casi todas las baratas, si comprais en cantidad hay descuento.

Ya tengo valoraciones positivas de tratos realizados.

Envío en correos certificado.



monedamaterialpesocantidad2020 1 oz South African 1 Rand Silver Krugerrand Coin BU - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12019 1 oz £2 GBP UK Silver The Royal Arms Coin BUplata1 oz12020 1 oz $1 USD American Silver Eagle Coin BUplata1 ozVENDIDA2020 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Kangaroo Coin BU - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz11 oz €1.5 EUR Austrian Silver Philharmonic Coin BU (Random Years) MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12019 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Silver Hawksbill Turtle Coin BUplata1 ozVENDIDA2011 1oz $5 CAD Canadian Wildlife Series Silver Timber Wolf Coin - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12011 1oz $5 CAD Canadian Wildlife Series Silver Grizzly Bear Coin - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12013 1 oz $5 CAD Canadian Wildlife Series Silver Pronghorn Antelope Coin - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12014 1 oz $5 CAD Canadian Birds of Prey Series Silver Peregrine Falcon Coin - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12014 1 oz $5 CAD Canadian Birds of Prey Series Silver Bald Eagle - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12017 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Disney Mickey Mouse Steamboat Willie Silver Coin BUplata1 oz12010 1 oz $5 CAD Canadian Silver Maple Olympic Hockey Coin BU - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12020 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Kookaburra Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1 oz12012 1oz $5 CAD Canadian Wildlife Series Silver Moose Coin - MANCHA LECHEplata1 oz12019 1 oz €1.50 EUR 825th Anniversary of Austrian Wiener Neustadt Silver Coin BUplata1 oz12020 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Koala Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1 oz12020 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Vivat Humanitas Coin BUplata1 ozVENDIDA2019 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Equilibrium Butterfly Coin BUplata1 oz12019 1 oz €1.50 EUR 825th Anniversary of Austrian Mint Leopold V Silver Coin BUplata1 oz12020 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Athenian Owl Stackable Silver Coin BUplata1ozVENDIDAS2019 10 oz $10 AUD Australian Silver Crocodile Piedfort Coin BU (In Capsule)plata10oz1 x 270€2019 1 oz €1.50 EUR 825th Anniversary of Austrian Wiener Neustadt Silver Coin BUplata1oz10 x 235€2018 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Disney Scrooge Mcduck Silver Coin BUplata1ozVENDIDAS2019 1 oz $2 NZD Niue STAR WARS Darth Vader Silver Coin BUplata1ozVENDIDAS2019 1 oz £2 GBP Great Britain Lunar Silver Year of the Pig Coin BU ENCAPSULADAplata1oz16 x 24 c/u2017 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Kangaroo Coinplata1ozVENDIDAS2018 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Koala Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1oz14 x 24 c/u2020 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Terra Coin BUplata1oz12015 1 oz 500 Drams Armenian Silver Ark Noah Coinplata1oz12018 1 oz £2 GBP UK Silver Landmarks of Britain Tower Bridge Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1oz12020 1 oz Silver Rwanda African Bushbaby Coin BUplata1oz12019 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Celestial Animals The White Tiger Silver Coin BUplata1ozVENDIDA2019 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Celestial Animals The Green Dragon Silver Coinplata1ozVENDIDA2020 30g ¥10 CNY Chinese Silver Panda Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1ozVENDIDA2018 30g ¥10 CNY Chinese Silver Panda Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1oz12020 1 oz Somalian African Silver Elephant Coin BUplata1oz12020 1 oz $1 Australian Perth Mint Silver Marvel Venom Tuvalu Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1oz12018 1 oz $1 Australian Perth Mint Silver Marvel Deadpool Tuvalu Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1ozVENDIDA2019 1 oz $1 Australian Perth Mint Silver Marvel Captain America Tuvalu Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1ozVENDIDAS2019 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Disney Lion King 25th Anniversary Silver Coin BUplata1oz12018 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Dragon & Tiger Coin BU (In Capsule)plata1oz1


Saludos!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Nov 2020)

16 duros de plata, precio 235, envío incluído. VENDIDAS.


----------



## Desplumado (28 Nov 2020)

Saludos, 

Estoy interesado en comprar un lingote de oro de 20g o de 50g, además de algún soberano, pakillos y bullion de plata extranjera. Por favor, los interesados en vender, por privado.

Gracias


----------



## Martes i13 (29 Nov 2020)

Buenas,

Estoy interesado en comprar Soberanos, Vrenelis, o similares; posibilidad de trato en mano los días 2 y 3 de Diciembre en Madrid Centro, o San Sebastián de los Reyes.

Saludos.


----------



## shark91 (29 Nov 2020)

Hola
Estoy interesado en hablar contigo sobre los krugerrand que vendes.


----------



## Lonchafinistaman (30 Nov 2020)

Hola, vendo canguros de plata del año 2020. Lote de 17 por 400€. Barcelona.


----------



## Alvarions23 (30 Nov 2020)

Alguien vende plata u oro a precio spot en valencia? Me interesaría para mañana.

Un abrazo!


----------



## Kid (30 Nov 2020)

Alvarions23 dijo:


> Alguien vende *plata *u oro a precio *spot* en valencia? Me interesaría para mañana.
> 
> Un abrazo!



La plata no te la van a vender a spot, ni siquiera en Valencia.
Supongo que quieres decir a spot + 21% (por aquello del IVA, ya sabes ...).

Salut.


----------



## Porestar (30 Nov 2020)

Kid dijo:


> La plata no te la van a vender a spot, ni siquiera en Valencia.
> Supongo que quieres decir a spot + 21% (por aquello del IVA, ya sabes ...).
> 
> Salut.



Hay monedas viejas que se venden a spot, y tiendas que venden bullion con menos del 21% de sobreprecio.


----------



## amar35 (30 Nov 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> 50 Pakillos a 10,30. *VENDIDOS*
> Lingote 1 kilo plata 850 820
> Envío a cargo del comprador



Paquillos vendidos.
Siguen a la venta lingote de plata 1 kilo y lo rebajo a 820 Envio Incluido.
Lingote de oro 10 gramos 540 incluye factura y Envio incluido


----------



## frankie83 (30 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Hay monedas viejas que se venden a spot, y tiendas que venden bullion con menos del 21% de sobreprecio.





Kid dijo:


> La plata no te la van a vender a spot, ni siquiera en Valencia.
> Supongo que quieres decir a spot + 21% (por aquello del IVA, ya sabes ...).
> 
> Salut.



Apruebo el razonamiento y veo que aquí entre particular los precios siempre cuentan con iva.. pero el iva.. con los coches por ejemplo se la come siempre el que compra primero.. con las monedas, pues si tengo que comprarlas más iva igual pueda preferir una de las tantas tientas que mas o menos se acercan. Cual sería la ventaja de comprar a particulares en este caso? Los precios son realmente mejores de comprar en tiendas? Yo miro mucho por aquí pero a veces para comprar unos 20’francos o unos duros no veo mucha conveniencia.
También es verdad que muchas tiendas no hacen buen precio pero a veces algo en subastas se puede sacar.
Es solo una reflexión


----------



## amar35 (30 Nov 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Apruebo el razonamiento y veo que aquí entre particular los precios siempre cuentan con iva.. pero el iva.. con los coches por ejemplo se la come siempre el que compra primero.. con las monedas, pues si tengo que comprarlas más iva igual pueda preferir una de las tantas tientas que mas o menos se acercan. Cual sería la ventaja de comprar a particulares en este caso? Los precios son realmente mejores de comprar en tiendas? Yo miro mucho por aquí pero a veces para comprar unos 20’francos o unos duros no veo mucha conveniencia.
> También es verdad que muchas tiendas no hacen buen precio pero a veces algo en subastas se puede sacar.
> Es solo una reflexión



El precio a veces es similar,una ventaja que le veo es que entre particulares al dia siguiente las tienes en casa.En tiendas hay veces que dan de plazo para la entrega un mes,y en un mes puede llover mucho.


----------



## amar35 (30 Nov 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Paquillos *vendidos*
> Lingote de oro 10 gramos 540 incluye factura y Envio incluido *VENDIDO*
> Sigue a la venta lingote de plata 1 kilo y lo rebajo a 820 Envio Incluido.


----------



## Anuminas (1 Dic 2020)

Compro *ONZAS DE PLATA a 22€/unidad *me la sopla que dibujito o año sea, a ser posible minimo un tubo de 25 aunque me amoldo a lo que sea




Vendo pakillos, monedas de *100 pesetas de plata a 9,9€ la unidad*, tengo bastantes.







Tengo bastantes valoraciones en el hilo de compra-venta


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Dic 2020)

Hola 
Compro Koala 2020 de una onza de plata y tambien el de 2021 si alguien lo tiene
Ofertas por privado


----------



## apeche2000 (3 Dic 2020)

Buenas
¿Se pueden anunciar monedas numismáticas de calidad en el hilo? Monedas que no sean de oro/plata me refiero
Saludos


----------



## Rafacoins (3 Dic 2020)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Buenas
> ¿Se pueden anunciar monedas numismáticas de calidad en el hilo? Monedas que no sean de oro/plata me refiero
> Saludos



Yo creo k si, pero igual x aqui entra la gente para ver oro y plata.
Quiza te sea mejor abrir un hilo nuevo, no crees?


----------



## brigante 88 (3 Dic 2020)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Buenas
> ¿Se pueden anunciar monedas numismáticas de calidad en el hilo? Monedas que no sean de oro/plata me refiero
> Saludos



Por supuesto, un buen duro Segoviano, un columnario, una buena pelucona o un cincuentín original, siempre tienen cabida en este hilo. Como aficionados a la numismática muchos que por aquí andamos , estaría genial que el hilo muestre monedas de valor numismatico.


----------



## amar35 (3 Dic 2020)

Lo unico que se deberia especificar claramente que no es oro/plata para que no de lugar a error ya que es el hilo de compra venta de *ORO Y PLATA*


----------



## amar35 (3 Dic 2020)

ACTUALIZO:

Lingote de plata 1 kilo orispania 830€ Envio incluido
10 duros de plata 155€ mas gastos de envio.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Dic 2020)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Buenas
> ¿Se pueden anunciar monedas numismáticas de calidad en el hilo? Monedas que no sean de oro/plata me refiero
> Saludos



A Algunos podría interesar


----------



## Blue Heaven (6 Dic 2020)

Buenas a todos.

Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de oro en Burgos. Mensajes por privado.

Saludos.


----------



## kaikus (6 Dic 2020)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Lingote de Plata SEMPSA de 1 Kg por 850 euros



El lingote tiene factura ???...


----------



## casaire (6 Dic 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> A Algunos podría interesar



Es buena idea. Es una inversión también. Yo te animo.


----------



## amar35 (7 Dic 2020)

ACTUALIZO:

Lingote de plata 1 kilo orispania 830€
10 duros de plata 155€ 
150 pakillos a 10,30


----------



## Haran (8 Dic 2020)

Igual nos echan la bronca por ponerlo aquí (este hilo es para compra-venta pura y dura). Yo he comprado en coininvest (Alemania) y tengo ganas de probar Eldoradocoins (también Alemania). Tienes monedas y lingotes...
Si incluyes España andorrano joyería está muy bien... Y gastos de envío más razonables...


----------



## yopyop (8 Dic 2020)

Vendidas.


----------



## rojiblanco (8 Dic 2020)

*½ oz.*

Lunar II 2012 dragón…13 euros. (reservada)

Lunar II 2014 caballo…13 euros. (reservada)

Koala 2013…14 euros (cápsula no original).


*1 oz.*

Austria 2019 Leopold V…30 euros.

Britannia 2013…30 euros.

Canada wildlife 2011 oso…28 euros.

Canada wildlife 2012 puma…28 euros. (reservada)

Koala 2012…32 euros. (reservada)

Koala 2013…30 euros. (reservada)

Koala 2017…28 euros.

3x1 Kookaburra 2013…30 euros. (2 reservadas)

Panda 2011…40 euros.

Panda 2012…38 euros.

Panda 2013…35 euros. (reservada)

Queen Beasts 2 oz 2021 white Greyhound of Richmond…50 euros. (reservada)

Congo 2013 antique finish hipopótamo…45 euros.

Rusia 2014 3 rublos 250 years state hermitage (plata 0,925, con certificado)…60 euros.

Canguro 2011…35 euros. (reservada)

Canguro 2012…35 euros. (reservada)

Bielorrusia Bisón 2012 ojos circonita (con certificado)…60 euros.


*2 oz.*

Togo Bisón 2012 ojos Swarovski (con certificado)…125 euros.


*3 oz.*

Congo 2013 antique finish rinoceronte…110 euros.


Madrid posibilidad de entrega en mano.

Precios fijos.

Forma de pago: Transferencia o bizum.

Envío a través de Correos, certificado.


----------



## Topitok (9 Dic 2020)

Busco Krugerrand de oro, y que el vendedor acepte pago en Bitcoin.

Trato en mano en Zaragoza o Valencia.


----------



## walkerheras (9 Dic 2020)

Se venden onzas de plata en burgos , también se pueden enviar.

1 oz plata cameroon imperial dragon 2018 -----27e
1 oz plata lobster 2018 eastern caribean -----27e
1 oz plata seaplane 2018 eastern caribean----27e
1 oz plata st.lucia 2018 eastern caribean ------27e
1 oz palta fiji samurai archives 2018------27e
1 oz plata cameroon cheetah 2019------27e


----------



## Xenomorfo (10 Dic 2020)

Vendido


----------



## FCO (10 Dic 2020)

Hola, alguien sabe dónde encontrar, hoy en día, monedas de plata de ocho reales columnario que no sea en subastas?
Gracias


----------



## casaire (10 Dic 2020)

FCO dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe dónde encontrar, hoy en día, monedas de plata de ocho reales columnario que no sea en subastas?
> Gracias



Usted se refiere a esta moneda...Son monedas con un alto valor numísmático. No se venden por la plata que contienen si no por la historia de la moneda. Piense que esta moneda fue la principal moneda de cambio en el mundo en el siglo XVIII , aceptada en todos los rincones...China prefería el real de 8 a cualquier moneda inglesa hasta que les metieron el opio .
Es una moneda de plata .917 con un diámetro de 39 mm y un peso de 27,07 gramos.
Si alguién está interesado en esta moneda por privado le doy precio.


----------



## akiles69 (10 Dic 2020)

Hola,

Estoy a la busqueda de lote de karlillos (12 euros de plata). Por favor no precios disparatados.
Dependiendo del tamaño del lote, si es más grande o más pequeño mi rango de precio empieza en 12,9 euros
En mano en Madrid.
No me importa demasiado su estado mientras pesen lo que deben.
Saludos


----------



## TomBolillo (10 Dic 2020)

akiles69 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Estoy a la busqueda de lote de karlillos (12 euros de plata). Por favor no precios disparatados.
> Dependiendo del tamaño del lote, si es más grande o más pequeño mi rango de precio empieza en 12,8 euros
> ...



Hay un hilo específico para la compra-venta de K12. Tira de buscador.


----------



## miguelaneglesp (12 Dic 2020)

miguelaneglesp dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> vendo algunas monedas de oro, preferiblemente en mano zona murcia o alicante, para envíos se puede hablar tmb, añado una 1oz de oro mas.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## csan (12 Dic 2020)

Buenas

Pongo a la venta un estuche con las siguientes monedas:
1 Moneda de plata pura 999 de 1 kg (Kookaburra 1997)
1 Moneda de plata pura 999 de 10 onzas (Kookaburra 1997)
1 Moneda de plata pura 999 de 2 onzas (Kookaburra 1997)
1 Moneda de plata pura 999 de 1 onza (Kookaburra 1997)

trato en mano en Barcelona *VENDIDAS*


----------



## Anuminas (13 Dic 2020)

*COMPRO* Onza de oro de inversion, cerca de spot.


----------



## Furillo (14 Dic 2020)

A poder ser trato en mano en Comunidad Valenciana.


----------



## Miguel371 (14 Dic 2020)

FCO dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe dónde encontrar, hoy en día, monedas de plata de ocho reales columnario que no sea en subastas?
> Gracias


----------



## Anuminas (16 Dic 2020)

_TRUEQUE_

Cambio mis onzas de PLATA de Inversión (Buhos) x 1 Onza de ORO de inversion




Para saber el numero de onzas de plata que corresponderían a la onza de oro, lo buscariamos en una web que tenga ambas onzas a la venta.

No se si se ha propuesto algo así antes, pero creo que tiene cabida en el hilo, a ver si equilibro un poco el porcentaje de oro-plata de mi cartera.


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (16 Dic 2020)

Como algún forero me preguntó si las vendía por correo, voy a ofrecerlas también con esa opción.
Gastos envío mensajería +5 euros.

Vendo este lote de schilling de Austria. Total 37 monedas, 26 de 100 y 11 de 50.
Se venden por 400, con entrega en mano en Vigo.

Gracias









Añado también este otro lote:

27 monedas de 1 $ de Canadá años: 1958, 64, 67, 71 a 1994 ambos inclusive, en estuche, en mano en Vigo 310, por correo añadir 5 euros más.

Saludos


----------



## mundofila (16 Dic 2020)

Hola
Pongo a la venta esta moneda de 20 Francos 1859A, peso 6,40 gr.(5,80 fino)
Precio 285€ (redondeando, a spot) (envío incluído en el precio)
VENDIDA


----------



## amar35 (17 Dic 2020)

ACTUALIZO:

Lingote de plata 1 kilo orispania 830€
10 duros de plata 155€
150 pakillos VENDIDOS
*50 monedas 1 gulden,325 gramos,720 milesimas 7,52 onzas de plata pura 999 VENDIDOS*


----------



## Gekko_ (17 Dic 2020)

Hola. Soy un particular que, como aficionado a la numismática, suelo seguir estos hilos aunque no suelo participar porque soy comprador y no suelo ser vendedor y me interesan más las monedas de colección que las bullion.

Sin embargo, tengo alguna que otra monedilla de plata de colección "repes" que me podría interesar vender. 

Tengo una moneda de 10000 ptas de la casa de Segovia de 2001. Pesa 168 gramos con plata de ley 0.925, con lo que se queda en 5 onzas de plata neta. La tirada de esa moneda fue de 7000 ejemplares. La vendería solo con cápsula, no dispongo de la caja ni del certificado de esa moneda que suele acompañar a esas colecciones de monedas. 

El precio de venta sería de 115 euros, a lo que habría que sumarle los gastos de envío que quisiera el comprador (no acepto envío ordinario, como mínimo envío certificado, y luego ya si desea seguro adicional sería a mayores). Adjunto foto del anverso y reverso de la moneda.


----------



## frankie83 (17 Dic 2020)

mundofila dijo:


> Hola
> Pongo a la venta esta moneda de 20 Francos 1859A, peso 6,40 gr.(5,80 fino)
> Precio 285€ (redondeando, a spot) (envío incluído en el precio)
> VENDIDA
> Ver archivo adjunto 517107



Cuantos minutos (o segundos) pasaron antes de recibir una respuesta? Pregunto porque sigo esta página desde hace años y todavía no he podido ni reservar una moneda que me guste.. cuando sale alguna 20 francos ni hablarlo pero es que incluso las onzas a veces vuelan


----------



## csan (17 Dic 2020)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Hola. Soy un particular que, como aficionado a la numismática, suelo seguir estos hilos aunque no suelo participar porque soy comprador y no suelo ser vendedor y me interesan más las monedas de colección que las bullion.
> 
> Sin embargo, tengo alguna que otra monedilla de plata de colección "repes" que me podría interesar vender.
> 
> ...



Además si alguien es nostálgico, que piense que esa colección fueron las útimas pesetas acuñadas . 
Teóricamente la FNMT acuñó una colección de "las últimas pesetas", pero de hecho, por unos días, esta colección de la casa de Segovia fueron las últimas monedas en pesetas


----------



## yopyop (18 Dic 2020)

Vendidas.


----------



## Orooo (18 Dic 2020)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Hola. Soy un particular que, como aficionado a la numismática, suelo seguir estos hilos aunque no suelo participar porque soy comprador y no suelo ser vendedor y me interesan más las monedas de colección que las bullion.
> 
> Sin embargo, tengo alguna que otra monedilla de plata de colección "repes" que me podría interesar vender.
> 
> ...




Hola. Me interesa la moneda pero no puedo enviarte mensajes privados. Supongo que no los tienes activados.


----------



## Gekko_ (18 Dic 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Hola. Me interesa la moneda pero no puedo enviarte mensajes privados. Supongo que no los tienes activados.



Hola Buenas.

Pues es raro, porque ayer estuve hablando en un privado. También es verdad que hoy me ha parecido extraño que no podía dar zanks, cosa que ayer sí podía. Y ahora ya sí puedo dar zanks de nuevo, así que supongo que mi cuenta ya chutara otra vez. En fin, las cosas de calopez, que se pone a tocar y ya sabemos lo que pasa.

Te mando yo un privado.


----------



## Gekko_ (18 Dic 2020)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Hola. Soy un particular que, como aficionado a la numismática, suelo seguir estos hilos aunque no suelo participar porque soy comprador y no suelo ser vendedor y me interesan más las monedas de colección que las bullion.
> 
> Sin embargo, tengo alguna que otra monedilla de plata de colección "repes" que me podría interesar vender.
> 
> ...



VENDIDA


----------



## brigante 88 (19 Dic 2020)

Disponible lote de *PLATA 30oz.*

*30 Monedas de 5 Ecus 1989 *
Acuñación por la F.N.M.T. peso 33,62 Ley 925 Equivalente a *1 onza de plata*

Lote compuesto por 30 monedas preferiblemente venta del lote completo *precio 21,9€ unidad (0,705€/g)*

Envío a cargo del comprador o entrega en mano zona Burgos y Valladolid.

*

*


----------



## amar35 (20 Dic 2020)

ACTUALIZO:

Lingote de plata 1 kilo orispania 830€
10 duros de plata 155€
50 monedas 1 gulden,325 gramos,720 milesimas 7,52 onzas de plata pura 999 por 170€


----------



## Dylan Thomas (22 Dic 2020)

Compro 1/4 oz oro Krugerrand. Solo en mano en Madrid


----------



## Arbizuko (23 Dic 2020)

Buenos días,

Vendo Kookaburra de 1kg de plata .9999.
Es del año 2018 y viene en estuche.

Lo entrego en mano en Navarra y si la tengo que enviar costos a cuenta del comprador.

Saludos

VENDIDA!


----------



## Porestar (23 Dic 2020)

Arbizuko dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Vendo Kookaburra de 1kg de plata .9999.
> Es del año 2018 y viene en estuche.
> ...



Si viviera en Navarra o no fuera tu primer mensaje te la compraba.


----------



## I'm back (23 Dic 2020)

A quién le interese, tengo 4 monedas mexicanas a la venta:

Dos onzas troy de 1979, ley 0,925
Dos onzas de 1992, ley 0,999


Soy de Madrid, si eres de fuera deberías venir a por ellas o encargarte del envío.



________________
VENDIDO 
______________


----------



## amar35 (23 Dic 2020)

Trato hecho a distancia,dejo constancia por aqui.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Dic 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Trato hecho a distancia,dejo constancia por aqui.



La fortuna sonríe a los audaces...ya nos contarás que tal ha ido la audacia, y si no ha mermado tú fortuna.


----------



## amar35 (23 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> La fortuna sonríe a los audaces...ya nos contarás que tal ha ido la audacia, y si no ha mermado tú fortuna.



De los cobardes nunca se ha escrito nada, pero 100% que mal no sale aunque podría ser que bien tampoco.
Hay que dar una oportunidad a todos, sin perder pasta claro.


----------



## amar35 (24 Dic 2020)

ACTUALIZO:

Lingote de plata 1 kilo orispania 830€
10 duros de plata RESERVADOS 
50 monedas 1 gulden,325 gramos,720 milesimas 7,52 onzas de plata pura 999 por 170€


----------



## Gekko_ (25 Dic 2020)

Buenas tardes.

Vendo 3 monedas de plata de 2000 pesetas de la serie de Barcelona 92. Son las de futbol, jinete ibérico y sogatira. Las vendo con la cápsula y certificado tanto de la de sogatira como la de jinete. Son monedas de 27 gramos de plata 0.925, por lo que en total suman 75 gramos netos de plata. 

Las vendo en un pack completo por 50 euros + 5 de gastos de envío certificado (no rebajable). Adjunto foto de las monedas.




Un saludo.


----------



## Kruger (25 Dic 2020)

LOTE 8 DUROS DE PLATA (4 Alfonso XII, 4 Alfonso XIII). 
Se entregan encapsulados. 
Precio 130€, envío certificado incluido.


----------



## Scouser (25 Dic 2020)

Se venden estas onzas: (en sus cápsulas originales, cuando proceda)
Mensaje por privado y fotos por Whatsapp. En guante en Valladolid o envío

Lunar UK 2016 - Mono - 24,50€
Lunar UK 2017 - Gallo - 24,50€
Lunar II 2019 - Cerdo (x2) - 26€


----------



## Miguel371 (26 Dic 2020)

Hola. Vendo moneda de oro 4 Escudos Carlos IIII del año 1794 M.F. Ceca Madrid. Peso 13,5 gramos. Entrego en San Javier o envio certificado .Precio 800 euros.Mando fotos por Whatsapp.


----------



## mr nobody (26 Dic 2020)

alguien ha vendido oro en el andorrano? que tal la experiencia?


----------



## bondiappcc (26 Dic 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> alguien ha vendido oro en el andorrano? que tal la experiencia?



Me parece que quien compra una moneda de oro es difícil que luego la revenda al Andorrano. 

Tiene que ser más provechoso venderla por aquí, en persona, sin papeles, con la fuerza ancestral de la palabra y del cara a cara.


----------



## csan (27 Dic 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> alguien ha vendido oro en el andorrano? que tal la experiencia?



Además del pequeño detalle que gracias a la sentencia del supremo de hace un año, la venta de oro de un particular a un compraventa de oro paga el ITP...un pellizco de entre un 4% y un 6%, según la comunidad autónoma


----------



## Vzorak (27 Dic 2020)

Buenas,

Estoy interesado en cambios (no quiero comprar nada) de monedas sueltas o preferiblemente lotes.

Algunas de las que tengo disponibles son estas:


BULLION
----------------------------------------------
bestias de la reina: unicornio of scotland - blackbull of clarence
koala 2009, 2013, 2018 1oz
kookaburra 1992, 1993, 1996, 2012, 2018 1oz
saltwater cocrodrile, funnel web spider
ruanda hippopotamus 2017, año del gallo 1 oz
krugerrand 2018 1oz
Australia 2018 DRagon REctangular 1oz, Lunar II Año del gallo 2017 1oz y 2oz, AÑo del perro 2018 2oz, Dragon y Tigre, Dragon & Dragon
Canada superman 2016
Elefante de somalia 2018 2oz
Australia 2018 AGuila moteada 1oz, Moon landing apollo, manucodia 2019, koala & baby 2oz
Maple leaf 2018 incuse 1oz
Maple leaf 2018 30 aniversario 1oz
Niue 2018 buho 1oz
Maple leaf 1995 1oz (en blister)
COngo 2016 Gorilla 1oz
Fiji 2015 Iguana 1oz
Mexico 2009, 2015 libertad 2oz
Canada 2017 Lince 1oz
Canada 2018 Lobo 1oz
Canada 2012 PUma 1oz
Canada 2014 Halcon Peregrino 1oz
Canada 2017 Maple leaf 1oz
Canada 2017 Voyageur 150years 1oz
Australia 2014 araña 1oz
chad deathstalker scorpion
EC1 eastern caribbean: anguilla, Flamingo, antigua y barbuda 2018
Panda 2016, 2017 y 2018
Fiji Kuyimori
st Helena britihs trade dollar, US trade dollar y spade guinea 2019
marvel: deadpool y thor
UK britannia 2014,y 2018, buckinghan palace, royal arms 2018
somaliland año del mono
camerun dragon imperial
niue athena owl 2018, micky aniv 90, the clone trooperç



COMMEMORATIVAS RUSAS (3 rublos)
-------------------------------------------------
URSS 1990 Fortaleza San Pedro y Pablo 1 oz
URSS 1991 Arco del triunfo 1oz
Rusia 1992 Academia de ciencias 1oz
Rusia 1993 Anna Pavlova 1oz
Rusia 1993 Ballet 1oz
Rusia 1993 Mapa del Mundo 1oz
Rusia 1993 Futbol en 1910 1 oz
Rusia 1995 Milenium de Belgorod 1oz
Rusia 2002 Sky 1oz
he Cathedral Of Intercession on The Moat
The Smolny Institute and Cloister in St. Petersburg
Kremlin in Ryazan
The Cathedral Of the Nativity in Suzdal
The Millennium Of Belgorod

OTRAS COMMEMORATIVAS EN PLATA
-------------------------------------------------
100, 250 y 500 dinares YUGOSLAVIA 1993 (sarajevo95) PROOF
USA 1990 Eishenhower BU
Canada 1985 20 dolares PROOF (Calgary88) - Varios modelos 1oz
Francia 1989-1992, 100 francos PROOF ( Serie Albertville92)
Francia 1994- 100 francs Javelina PROOF 1oz
Paises Bajos 1990 - 1994 , 25 ecu PROOF - varios modelos (Frederik, erasmus, leighwater,gert groote...)
Noruega 1994 - 100 kroner 1oz (lillehammer94) PROOF
Portugal 2004-2005, 8 euros Programa europeo plata - UE 1oz PROOF
Eslovaquia, Karol Kuzmany 2006 PROOF
Tonga 1991, Jakob Le Marie PROOF
Seychelles 1993, 25 rupias PROOF
España 1992, 2000 pesetas (Barcelona92) - PROOF varios modelos
REp CHeca 2006 Jaroslav Jezek
Canada 1992-1995, McIntosh, Stanley Cup, Hudson Bay PROOF
Bulgaria 1993, 500 leva Stralitat PROOF
Belgica 2002 , 10 euro Ferrocarriles PROOF
Nepal 1992, 500 rupias - varios modelos deportes PROOF
Andorra 1993-1998, 10 diners PROOF varios modelos
Hungria 1994 1000 forint Atlanta96 PROOF natacion
HUngria 1995 1000 forint Atlanta96 PROOF esgrima
España 2004 10 euros UE PROOF
ESpaña2004, 10 euros Juegos Olimpicos PROOF
Grecia 2004, onzas juegos olimpicos con certificados
Series Austria 100 schilling proof (cajas y certificados)
Polonia coleccion de 10 zlotych proof (varios modelos)


ORO
-------------------------------------------------
Mongolia 1999 1000 tugrik Leonardo Da VInci 1,24gr proof en capsula
COok 1990 Elefante 1,21gr Proof, SOlar Eclipse 1,24gr Proof, james cook 1,24gr
Niue kennedy 1,24g
Costa de marfil muralla china 1g


Para facilitar un poco, por ejemplo monedas que me interesan (pasar lista si disponible):

- bestias de la reina 2oz: griffin edward, red dragon wales, white horse hannover, white lion mortimer
- ruanda: Año del cerdo, año de la rata, año del Buey, mayflower, HMS victory, bushbaby,okapi
- congo: gorilla 2020 y 2021
- kookaburra 2020
- koala 2020
- angel de isla de man 1oz
- Chad series celtic animals y mandala
- st helena Chinese ,japanese y french trade dollar
- Panda 2020
- Serbia Nikola Tesla 2018 y 2020
- Somalia Elefante 2020 y 2021, series african wildlife
- Marvel: Venom,Wolverine, Hulk, Spiderman, Captain America
- Bhutan series año chino
- Niue años leon checo, star wars, micky mouse, año rata, celestial animals
- Serie simpsons
- UK the valiant, elton john, año rata, tower bridge, bowie
- Tokalau vivat humanitas 2020
- rusia san jorge 1oz
- ucrania arcangel 1oz
- Ghana series Giants of the Ice age
- Australia: año de la rata 1oz y 2oz, Año del buey 2oz, great white shark, quokka, EMU,superpit, end of war world
- Cook island bounty 2oz
- Canada 2oz kraken, policia montada, goose 2020
- Eastern caribbean series EC2 y EC3
- cameroon madrill, barbados trident, fiji great wave


Si os intersa alguna cosa, por favor enviar propuestas para cambios en mano en Getafe/Madrid/Valladolid o simplemente contactar para comunicarnos via email/whatsapp y organizarlo.

Saludos


----------



## oscar135 (27 Dic 2020)

Vendo lote de plata. *VENDIDO*

-*21 duros* ( 1 de la 1ª republica, 2 de Amadeo I, 9 de Alfonso XII y 9 de Alfonso XIII) Algunos mejor, otros peor pero en general bastante trillados.

-*2 Pakillo*s

-*1 Onza troy México*.

Todo por 360 euros, trato en mano en Burgos o envio a cuenta del comprador.

Saludos


----------



## NUMISONZA (28 Dic 2020)

Hola OFREZCO 24 monedas de 1 onza de plata.
Monedas de 5 ecus y algunas de 5 euros con un peso individual de 33,62 gramos de plata de 925
La mayoría en su caja de madera y certificado, 5 de ellas sueltas
El conjunto por 530 euros.
Entrega en mano en Madrid o Valencia

Actualizo QUEDAN 14 disponibles


----------



## amar35 (29 Dic 2020)

ACTUALIZO:


----------



## Pixabrava (30 Dic 2020)

Join the Big Pump Signal - Bitcoin Investment Group Discord Server!

Ahí lo llevas


----------



## Arbizuko (31 Dic 2020)

Buenas,
Vendo juego de arras de plata bañados en oro de 24k.
Vienen en estuche y certificado.

Se entrega en mano en Navarra y si se hace envío a cuenta del comprador.

VENDIDO.


----------



## disken (1 Ene 2021)

Mensaje eliminado. Disculpas.


----------



## Escorpio (2 Ene 2021)

Vendo oro a precio Spot:

* 1 lingote oro 100 g

Trato en mano zona Tarragona o Lérida.

Más informacion por privado.


----------



## DaniElTirado (7 Ene 2021)

Cambio bitcoins o efectivo por granalla de plata o lingotes. También compro granalla o plata y doy bitcoins. Cualquier cantidad, se puede dar factura. Habla o calla para siempre. Madrid, Mensaje privado. Si hay volumen de verdad me pongo a ello y os hago de Rey Mago. Gente seria.


----------



## DaniElTirado (7 Ene 2021)

Errete dijo:


> Vendo tubo de 20 Maples o Britanias por 460.
> Trato en mano en Madrid.



Mías. Cuando quieras quedamos. Me quedo las 2.


----------



## Forcopula (7 Ene 2021)

DaniElTirado dijo:


> Cambio bitcoins o efectivo por granalla de plata o lingotes. También compro granalla o plata y doy bitcoins. Cualquier cantidad, se puede dar factura. Habla o calla para siempre. Madrid, Mensaje privado. Si hay volumen de verdad me pongo a ello y os hago de Rey Mago. Gente seria.



Habla con @Notrabajo34 , eres exactamente lo que está buscando.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

DaniElTirado dijo:


> Cambio bitcoins o efectivo por granalla de plata o lingotes. También compro granalla o plata y doy bitcoins. Cualquier cantidad, se puede dar factura. Habla o calla para siempre. Madrid, Mensaje privado. Si hay volumen de verdad me pongo a ello y os hago de Rey Mago. Gente seria.




Lo de que haces de rey mago es lo que no se entiende.


----------



## DaniElTirado (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo de que haces de rey mago es lo que no se entiende.



Te acepto 500k en cash o más y cambio por otra cosa sin preguntar, con un pequeño diferencial Y no te parece de Rey Mago... Pues hay a quien le sea útil, ya tengo mensajes. X cierto también se puede hacer con oro, llegó un interesado. El esfuerzo es organizar todo bien y que todos podamos hacer los cambios y quedar satisfechos. Eso es de Rey Mago también, me puedo encargar de cruzar las ordenes de todo el foro durante unos días hasta que todos estemos con nuestra cartera bien puesta.


----------



## Anuminas (7 Ene 2021)

*COMPRO* *ONZAS DE PLATA a 24€/unidad *me la sopla que dibujito o año sea, a ser posible minimo un tubo de 25 aunque me amoldo a lo que sea

Ver archivo adjunto 502370


*VENDO* pakillos, monedas de *100 pesetas de plata a 10€ la unidad*, tengo bastantes.







Tengo bastantes valoraciones en el hilo de compra-venta


----------



## amar35 (8 Ene 2021)

Lingote de plata 1 kilo orispania VENDIDO
10 duros de plata vendidos
50 monedas 1 gulden,325 gramos,720 milesimas 7,52 onzas de plata pura 999 por 170€
200 pakillos a 10€ unidad *todos reservados*


----------



## bricabrac (8 Ene 2021)

Compro 1/4oz bullion oro en Madrid.


----------



## Orooo (10 Ene 2021)

Vendo moneda de 10 onzas de plata Kookaburra año 2017.
En perfecto estado con su capsula.

Precio 240 euros.
Entrega en mano por la zona de Alicante o envio a cargo del comprador.

VENDIDA


----------



## Miguel371 (10 Ene 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Vendo moneda de 10 onzas de plata Kookaburra año 2017.
> En perfecto estado con su capsula.
> 
> Precio 240 euros.
> ...



Hola. Todavia tienes la moneda ?


----------



## Manzano1 (12 Ene 2021)

Compro onzas de plata , mapple, filarmonicas... A precio competitivo (mejor que cmc oro) interesados al privado


----------



## FCO (12 Ene 2021)

Hola compañeros,
Compro monedas de oro krugerrand o 50 pesos mexicanos. Cualquier oferta podéis enviarme privado.
Un saludo

edit: Estoy por la zona de Barcelona ciudad. Prefiero tratos en mano a ser posible.


----------



## kragh (12 Ene 2021)

*Vendo lote de 19 monedas de México.*

Peso Total 472,42g
Peso Plata Fina 362,67g

Precio (envío incluído): 250€ (spot + 7€ envío)

*VENDIDO*


----------



## casaire (12 Ene 2021)

Compro lingotes de plata 999 .Precio negociable. En mano en València. Ya he hecho algún trato con foreros. Enviarme privado los interesados.


----------



## Kruger (13 Ene 2021)

VENDO PLATA VIEJA A SPOT.
Cuatro duros de plata (2 Alfonso XII y 2 Alfonso XIII)
Tres monedas 100 pesetas Franco.
Una moneda 5 Chelines. Aniversario Ciudad del Cabo 1652-1952.
Peso bruto 185 gr. Fino 149,6 gr x 0,67€/gr= 100€. Envío certificado 6,50€.


----------



## Manzano1 (13 Ene 2021)

*CAMBIO O VENDO COLECCIÓN DE 10 MEDALLONES de 7,5 GRS DE LA PLAZA MAYOR DE SALAMANCA EN PLATA DE 800mm
CÓMO LAS SE ESTE ANUNCIO PERO 1 MAS*:​MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Medallones de la plaza mayor de salamanc

CAMBIO POR DOS ONZAS DE PLATA, ME DA IGUAL EL TIPO, PARA VENTA POR LA COLECCION 60 EUROS

En mano en Salamanca preferiblemente


----------



## Furillo (15 Ene 2021)

Trato preferentemente en persona en la Comunidad Valenciana.


----------



## Macbeth (17 Ene 2021)

Saludos,

Pongo a la venta estas monedas:

- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2012 - Bison - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2012 - Year of the dragon - Amber - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2013 - Year of the snake - Amber - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2014 - Africa Silver Ounce - Mursi - African Art & Culture - *75 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2012 - Africa Silver Ounce - Baby Lions - *90 euros*


Spoiler












_Trato en mano en zona de Palencia/Valladolid o gastos de envío y seguro (opcional) a cargo del comprador.
Acepto también intercambios (ajustando la diferencia) por Pandas (91, 93, 94, 95, 98, 99, 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05 y 06) y monedas de oro._


----------



## kragh (18 Ene 2021)

kragh dijo:


> *Vendo lote de 19 monedas de México.*
> 
> Peso Total 472,42g
> Peso Plata Fina 362,67g
> ...




Rebajo a 235€ por debajo de spot y envío incluído.

*VENDIDO*


----------



## Arbizuko (21 Ene 2021)

Buenas,
Vendo lingote de 1 oz de oro Heraeus (Con recibo de compra)


Saludos

VENDIDO


----------



## Manzano1 (22 Ene 2021)

*VENDO COLECCIÓN DE 10 MEDALLONES de 7,5 GRS DE LA PLAZA MAYOR DE SALAMANCA EN PLATA DE 800mm*

60 EUROS

*VENDO O CAMBIO MONEDA 1 ONZA PLATA PURA 999 Quetzalcóatl 50 EUROS


*


LOTE COMPLETO 100 EUROS O 5 ONZAS NORMALES

En mano en Salamanca preferiblemente
Fotos y demás por privado


----------



## Kruger (23 Ene 2021)

VENDO CINCUENTIN PLATA. 
Año 1989. Peso 168,75gr, ley 925 mls, contiene 5 onzas de plata pura. 
Anverso Familia Real. Reverso V Centenario. Autonomías. 
Precio 135€ envío incluido. 

VENDIDO


----------



## Roque III (24 Ene 2021)

Compro 2 onzas de plata a precio spot, o muy cercano, en mano en Madrid. En su defecto, también me valen 2 duros de plata o equivalentes.


----------



## csan (24 Ene 2021)

Ya que veo un cincuentin a la venta pongo a la venta el del año siguiente por si alguien se anima a completar.
Año 1990. Peso 168,75gr, ley 925 mls, contiene 5 onzas de plata pura.
Anverso Familia Real. Reverso V Centenario. Personajes y descubridores.
*VENDIDA*


----------



## I'm back (24 Ene 2021)

A quién le interese, tengo 4 monedas mexicanas a la venta:

Dos onzas troy de 1979, ley 0,925
Dos onzas de 1992, ley 0,999


Soy de Madrid, si eres de fuera deberías venir a por ellas o encargarte del envío.
Ver archivo adjunto 522932


*Al mejor postor* (no me hago cargo de los costes de envío, en su caso)

____________
VENDIDO
_____________


----------



## amar35 (24 Ene 2021)

Actualizado:

50 monedas 1 gulden,325 gramos,720 milesimas 7,52 onzas de plata pura 999 por 170€
80 pakillos VENDIDOS


----------



## Erzam (26 Ene 2021)

VENDIDO


----------



## casaire (26 Ene 2021)

Erzam dijo:


> Buenas tardes, pongo a la venta 2 artículos:
> 
> - Lingote 5 gramos de oro Sempsa, comprado en Andorrano ( dispongo de factura )
> - Moneda de oro de 10.000 pesetas V Centenario. 3.37 gramos de oro 999 milésimas. Encapsulada.
> ...



Donde vives?. Un saludo.


----------



## Erzam (26 Ene 2021)

Alzira, provincia de Valencia


----------



## shark91 (28 Ene 2021)

Estoy interesado en la compra de krugerrand. Vivo en Madrid.


----------



## Blue Heaven (28 Ene 2021)

Estoy interesado en la compra de monedas de oro en Burgos o alrededores.


----------



## Gekko_ (29 Ene 2021)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Vendo 3 monedas de plata de 2000 pesetas de la serie de Barcelona 92. Son las de futbol, jinete ibérico y sogatira. Las vendo con la cápsula y certificado tanto de la de sogatira como la de jinete. Son monedas de 27 gramos de plata 0.925, por lo que en total suman 75 gramos netos de plata.
> 
> ...



VENDIDAS


----------



## mundofila (29 Ene 2021)

Hola
Pongo a la venta medio kilo de plata (fino) en forma de las siguientes monedas:

*VENDIDAS*

Descripción Peso Ley Fino
Cuba 3 x 1 Peso 1953 26,72 .900 24 gramos x 3 = 72 gramos
España 2 x 25 Pesetas 24,90 .900 22,4 x 2 = 42,80 gramos
España 3 x 100 Ptas 1966 19 .800 15,2 x 3 = 45,60 gramos
USA 1/2$ 1964  12,5 .900 11,20 gramos
Mexico 5 Pesos 1953 27,75 .720 20 gramos
Mexico 5 Pesos 1948 30 .900 27 gramos
Mexico 25 Pesos 1972 22,5 .720 16,20 gramos
Mexico 1 Peso 1938 16,60 .720 11,95 gramos
Holanda 3 x 1 Gulden
1954,1955 y 1958 6,50 ,720 4,65 x 3 = 13,95 gramos
Venezuela 2 x 1 bolivar
1954 y 1960 5 .835 4,17 x 2 = 8,34 gramos
Venezuela 2 x 2 boli. 1960 10 .835 8,35 x 2 = 16,70 gramos
Polonia 10 Zloty 1932 22 .750 16,50 gramos
Polonia 10 Zloty 1933 22 .750 16,50 gramos
Bulgaria 100 Leva 1934 20 .500 10 gramos
Bulgaria 5 Leva 1971 20,50 .900 18,45 gramos
Bulgaria 5 leva 1973 20,50 .900 18,45 gramos
Canada 2 x 25 Ctvos 1965 5,83 .800 4,66 x 2 = 9.30 gramos
Canada 10 Ctvos 1966 2,33 .800 1,85 gramos
Francia 50 Francos 1978 30 .900 27 gramos
Francia 10 Francos 1965 25 .900 22,50 gramos
Francia 5 Francos 1873A 25 .900 22,50 gramos
Francia 100 Francos 1985 15 .900 13,50 gramos
Francia 100 Francos 1990 15 .900 13,50 gramos
Francia 3 x 5 Francos 1962 12 .835 3 x 10 = 30 gramos
Suma total fino +/- 505 gramos

Las hay mas bonitas y limpias, mas sucias,... se trata de un lote a peso que vendo a spot 355€ (envío incluído)

Edito: a pesar de que yo lo he puesto todo en columnas, han salido todos los pesos mezclados, bastante lioso


----------



## Scouser (29 Ene 2021)

Se vende estas dos coronas de Gran Bretaña de la Reina Victoria
1844 - 49€ (+4€ gastos) 
1887 - 49€ (+4€ gastos)

Las dos por 100€ (gastos inc.)


----------



## mosquin1 (30 Ene 2021)

Compro monedas de oro y plata de FNMT de las series emitidas en pesetas.


----------



## Macbeth (30 Ene 2021)

Saludos,

Resubo hilo con monedas en venta:

- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2012 - Bison - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2012 - Year of the dragon - Amber - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2013 - Year of the snake - Amber - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2014 - Africa Silver Ounce - Mursi - African Art & Culture - *75 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2012 - Africa Silver Ounce - Baby Lions - *90 euros*


Spoiler












_Trato en mano en zona de Palencia/Valladolid o gastos de envío y seguro (opcional) a cargo del comprador.
Acepto también intercambios (ajustando la diferencia) por Pandas (91, 93, 94, 95, 98, 99, 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05 y 06) y monedas de oro._


----------



## apeche2000 (31 Ene 2021)

Buenas

Estoy interesado en comprar estas monedas (plata 1 onza)

Queens Beasts White Greyhound of Richmond
Koala 2020
Panda 2021
Britannia 2021
Kookaburra 2021
Lunar III 2021 

Preferiblemente a forero que las tenga todas o el máximo numero posible. En mano en Valencia o por correo (para por correo por favor no me oferteis si no teneis al menos TRES de las pedidas)

Gracias


----------



## scratch (31 Ene 2021)

*VENDIDO*
Vendo lotes de paquillos
Plata 800, todos en buen estado (más o menos limpios pero sin daños físicos relevantes).
Tengo 70 unidades.
En lotes de 10.
A spot + envío


Ver archivo adjunto 560137


Ver archivo adjunto 560140


----------



## Rafacoins (1 Feb 2021)

Dispongo de algunas monedas de 12€ de plata para vender.

Si hay algún interesado, que me contacte por privado y hablamos de cantidades y precio


----------



## Q The Punisher (1 Feb 2021)

VEO el hilo y entro solo para decir que se como ganar dinero fácil con el ORO, pero no tengo un chelín para invertir, y no me refiero a intentar especular con el tiempo, me refiero a cogerlo y soltarlo en un chasquido de dedos. Pero como digo ando corto de cash.

Si hubiera cambiado de negocio cuando lo pensé, habría empezado con gramos y ahora tendría kilos.


----------



## Arctic (1 Feb 2021)

Vendo tubos de Monedas filarmónicas de plata en mano en Madrid. Son del año 2012 aprox, nunca han salido del bote. El precio son 30 euros la moneda.

Un saludo.


----------



## mundofila (1 Feb 2021)

Hola
Pongo a la venta 24 monedas de 2000 pesetas. Están sueltas, sin bolsita, muchas brillantes pero también alguna sucia.
Son monedas de 18 gramos y plata .925, 16,65 gramos fino, ahora mismo algo mas de 13€ a spot.
Vendo el lote a 305€ (12,70€/unidad) Envío incluído
VENDIDAS


----------



## mundofila (1 Feb 2021)

Y también vendo:
Cincuentín del V Centenario Serie II Año 1990, 168.75 gramos (ley .925) Precio 130€
Colección Plata Borbones Serie III Año1999 compuesta de un cincuentín y tres monedas de 27 gramos (misma ley). Precio 200€
En ambos casos el precio incluye envío, y las monedas están en su caja de madera, pero SIN CERTIFICADOS NI ENVOLTORIO DE CARTON.


----------



## goacida (1 Feb 2021)

vendo estas monedas de plata.
Todas encapsuladas, sin abrir nunca.
Trato en mano por Madrid.
12 unidades de 1 onza koala 2014 por 30 euros/ud
10 unidades de 1 onza kookaburra 1990-2015. 30 euros /ud
2 ud de 10 onzas kookaburra 1900-2015. por 290 euros/ud
1 ud de 10 onzas kookaburra 2014. por 290 euros/ud


----------



## oscar135 (1 Feb 2021)

PLATA.* Vendido*

Vendo lote de 40 paquillos a 472€ envío por agencia incluido (11'80€/unidad)

Interesados por privado.

Saludos


----------



## asqueado (2 Feb 2021)

*Sigo interesado en la compra de estas monedas, contacto por MP


- Gibraltar 1 Royal 2001 plata 1 onza Querubines KM-900a

- Gibraltar 1 Royal 1999 plata 1 onza Querubines KM-832a

- Gibraltar 1 Royal 2000 plata 1 onza Querubines KM-892a

- Gibraltar 1 Royal 2002 Plata 1 onza Querubines KM-976a

- Gibraltar 1 Royal 1998 plata 1 onza Querubines KM-753a




















Mexico 10$ 2005, plata 1 oz Cervantes














.*


----------



## jose4747 (2 Feb 2021)

Buenas noches, estoy interesado en vender 20 monedas de plata de 2000 pesetas de 1995 en perfecto estado, se conservan en su blister original. Me gustaría conocer quien estaría interesado y que precio ofrecería ya que he visto precios de venta muy dispares en muchos sitios y no me queda claro que precio de venta fijar. Saludos y gracias


----------



## edrehe (3 Feb 2021)

Buenas tardes.

Vendo onzas de plata Kooaburra Australian en tubos precintados, múltiplo de venta de 10 en 10, precio 27€ por onza. Entrega en mano Madrid, envíos asegurados por mensajería . Dispongo también de monedas de 2.000 pesetas y 12€ de diferentes años, mandar privado para acordar precio. Saludos.
VENDIDAS MONEDAS DE 12€ Y 2.000PTS. SIGUEN A LA VENTA LOS TUBOS DE 10 ONZAS. GRACIAS


----------



## brigante 88 (3 Feb 2021)

ORO Disponible

-20 pesos Mexico 1959

-100 pesos Chile "10 condores"

-50 pesos Mexico 1947

Precio 49,5€/g

Todos las piezas esta Sin Circular 
*"Solo" trato en mano zona Burgos*


----------



## Nerblu (5 Feb 2021)

Compro lingotes de plata en zona Barcelona. 850/kg.

También estoy interesado en las siguientes monedas de la coleccion The Queen's Beasts
The White horse of hanover 2oz plata
The Yale of Beaufort 2oz plata
The White lyon of Mortimer 2oz plata


----------



## Kruger (5 Feb 2021)

EN VENTA MONEDAS DE PLATA.
8 DUROS, 6 Alfonso XII y 2 Alfonso XIII. 15,90€/ud
8 Monedas 100 pesetas Franco. 10, 90€/ud
3 Monedas 5 Chelines, 2 Jorge VI (Padre Isabel II de Inglaterra), 1 Aniversario Unión Sudafricana. 12, 50€/ud.
Lote completo. (19 monedas) 250€, envío incluido. También las vendo sueltas. Todas encapsuladas. 

CINCO Monedas de 50 francos plata, años 1974-1975-1976-1977 y 1978. Lote 115€, envío incluido.


----------



## Orooo (5 Feb 2021)

No sabia si poner esto aqui, pero bueno lo pongo por si hay algun jugador de poker y le interesa.

Vendo este cubrecartas de poker de plata, no es una moneda. Investigando he visto que es de un torneo de poker 888, las he visto por internet (pocas) que las venden entre 50 y 60 euros.

Tiene grabado que contiene una onza de plata 999. 
Yo no se nada de poker ni de este cubrecartas, solo se que pone que contiene una onza de plata pura. Le he pasado el iman y no lo atrae y con la aplicacion de bulion test del movil, poniendo onza estandard, por el sonido me indica que si es plata.

La pongo aqui a la venta por si algun jugador de poker la reconoce y le interesa.

La vendo por 30 euros mas envio, o recogida por la zona de alicante.


----------



## amar35 (6 Feb 2021)

Pongo a la venta 120 pakillos a 11,25 €uros unidad.
En mano o envios a cuanta del comprador.


----------



## brigante 88 (7 Feb 2021)

Compro Kookaburra 1kg pago máximo 800€ (el año me da igual) Si alguien le interesa que se ponga en contacto conmigo.

Pago a través de PayPal (amigo)

Nota : también podría valer otra pieza de kilo (consultar ya que es por un compromiso)


----------



## csan (7 Feb 2021)

Compro moneda de oro de la FNMT, de 2009 en adelante, ofertas por privado


----------



## oscar135 (7 Feb 2021)

Vendo 40 monedas de 100 pesetas.

Se vende el lote completo a 10,80 la unidad. (432€).
ACTUALIZO: Se venden sueltas (al mismo precio) siempre que el comprador pague el envio. 

Trato en mano en Burgos o envio a cuenta del comprador.

Saludos


----------



## edrehe (8 Feb 2021)

edrehe dijo:


> Vendo onzas de plata Kookaburra Australian en tubos precintados, múltiplo de venta de 10 en 10, precio 27€ por onza. Entrega en mano Madrid, envíos asegurados por mensajería . Dispongo también de monedas de 2.000 pesetas y 12€ de diferentes años, mandar privado para acordar precio. Saludos.
> VENDIDAS MONEDAS DE 12€ Y 2.000PTS. SIGUEN A LA VENTA LOS TUBOS DE 10 ONZAS. GRACIAS



VENDIDAS KOOABURRAS A VARIOS FOREROS, GRACIAS POR LA CONFIANZA.

Pongo a la venta tubos de *Canguros del 2.019*, como las Kookaburras las he vendido a *25€* , traslado este precio al resto de foreros, precio no negociable, múltiplos de venta de 10 en 10, portes pagados.
VENDIDAS TODAS LAS ONZAS DE CANGUROS, GRACIAS A LOS FOREROS QUE HAN CONFIADO EN MI, HA SIDO UN VERDARERO PLACER HACER TRATOS CON VOSOTROS.

Saludos.


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (8 Feb 2021)

Hola.
Vendo este lote compuesto por 78 medallas de plata 925 de la Franklin Mint de EEUU y 8 de Argentina, también de 925, con un total de 86 medallas. Todas contrastadas y con un peso bruto de 2230 gramos, y fino de 2062 gramos de plata pura. Precio en mano en Vigo 1490 euros, si se ha de enviar se añadiría 15 euros.
Gracias.


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Feb 2021)

Vendo:

Lote 5 x 1oz libertad 2015 encapsuladas ( 29€ unidad ) *vendidas*
Lote 5 x 1 oz eagles 2017 encapsuladas (29€ unidad) *vendidas*

Moneda 5 oz libertad 2018 encapsulada 160€ *Vendidas*


----------



## csan (11 Feb 2021)

csan dijo:


> Compro moneda de oro de la FNMT, de 2009 en adelante, ofertas por privado



resubido


----------



## kragh (12 Feb 2021)

Pongo a la venta lote *Liberty Head* ...


*VENDIDO*


----------



## wolker (13 Feb 2021)

*C E R R A D O*


----------



## SheldonCooper (14 Feb 2021)

Hola!

vendo 2 lingotes y algunas monedas de oro bullion compradas en 2020

todos de 1oz .999 Precio unidad 1550€

saludos.


----------



## oscar135 (14 Feb 2021)

*Buenos días.*

Vendo:

40 monedas de 100 pesetas a 10,80€ la unidad. VENDIDAS 

25 duros a 16€/unidad  VENDIDAS


Una moneda de *dos *onzas de plata conmemorativa del Segundo Milenio por 60€, (tiene un pequeño golpe en el canto, a la altura de la S del "segundo Milenio") 

Pongo a la venta una onza de plata de 5 Ecus con estuche de madera, por 22 € VENDIDA




Saludos


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Me temo que debe tener deshabilitados los mensajes privados. Sería usted tan amable de detallar que tipo de onzas y de que años son las que tiene a la venta.
> 
> muchas gracias.



y de que zona es, por si las moscas, gracias tambien


----------



## SheldonCooper (14 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Me temo que debe tener deshabilitados los mensajes privados. Sería usted tan amable de detallar que tipo de onzas y de que años son las que tiene a la venta.
> 
> muchas gracias.



Es extraño, sí puedo recibir mensajes privados.

Vendo estas onzas, 1550€ unidad:


2020 1 oz £100 GBP UK Gold Britannia Coin BU2008 1 oz $50 CAD Canadian Gold Maple Leaf RESERVADA2020 1 oz €100 EUR Austrian Gold Philharmonic Coin BU2017 $150 Canada 1 oz Gold 150 Voyageur .9999 Coin (Assay Card)1 oz 9999 Gold Bar Argor Heraeus (In Assay)2020 1 oz £100 GBP UK Gold Queen's Beasts White Lion of Mortimer Coin BU 1 oz 9999 Gold Bar Random Brands (In Assay)




Notrabajo34 dijo:


> y de que zona es, por si las moscas, gracias tambien



Madrid


----------



## Josebs (16 Feb 2021)

Es un hilo de compra/venta .


----------



## amar35 (18 Feb 2021)

Edito cantidad y rebajo el precio a 11 €uros unidad 
RESERVADOS



amar35 dijo:


> Pongo a la venta 99 pakillos a 11 €uros unidad.
> En mano o envios a cuanta del comprador.


----------



## yopyop (18 Feb 2021)

Vendo 289 pakillos. 100 pesetas de 1966. 15,20 gramos de plata pura por unidad.
Calidades variadas, desde SC (50 unidades proceden de cartucho) a MBC.

11 euros unidad.

En mano en Madrid o con envío a cargo del comprador.

VENDIDAS


----------



## trisqueljb (18 Feb 2021)

Pongo a la venta serie completa de 2 Onzas de Bestias de la reina, con caja grabada.
850 Euros, envio por agencia incluido


----------



## brigante 88 (18 Feb 2021)

Vendo

3 cincuentines FNMT-----------Precio 130€ cada uno. (Se entregan tal como se ven en la foto los tres juntos) VENDIDAS

Moneda 2 oz Mexico "Copa mundial de Futbol"-----------Precio 56€ VENDIDA

Trato en mano en Burgos o Paypal. (envío a cargo del comprador)


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Feb 2021)

Mío! si no os parece abuso.


----------



## Razkin (20 Feb 2021)

Hola amigos,
Pongo a la venta esta moneda

*Moneda*MetalAñoPaísDiámetroGrosorNominal*Peso*Pureza*Peso fino*10 florines GuillerminaOro1932Países Bajos22,41,210 G6,730,90006,06

300 euros en capsula y con gastos de envío incluidos.

*VENDIDA*


----------



## pcbyte (20 Feb 2021)

Vendo 5 lingotes de oro de 1 gramo PAMP.

Lingote Acuñado PAMP de 1g de OroLingote
Dimensiones: 85mm x 54mm x 0.8mm (con embalaje)

Lingote de un gramo de oro en su funda, producido por PAMP. Este lingote de 1 gramo de oro tiene estampada la imagen de la famosa Lady Fortuna, el sello de la refinería PAMP. Incluye el certificado de autenticidad original.

Cada uno 55 €.
Trato en mano en València.

VENDIDOS


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien me cambia 1 oz de oro bullion o krugger x 65 onzas de plata? negociables, privado. Tengo varias onzas para cambiar, en mano en Madrid. Yo doy oro.


----------



## Silvergan78 (21 Feb 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> ¿Alguien me cambia 1 oz de oro bullion o krugger x 65 onzas de plata? negociables, privado. Tengo varias onzas para cambiar, en mano en Madrid. Yo doy oro.



Yo cambio lingote sempsa 500 gr plata 999,por lingote oro 10 gr, en mano solo Valencia


----------



## Silvergan78 (21 Feb 2021)

pcbyte dijo:


> Vendo 5 lingotes de oro de 1 gramo PAMP.
> 
> Lingote Acuñado PAMP de 1g de OroLingote
> Dimensiones: 85mm x 54mm x 0.8mm (con embalaje)
> ...



A 50 te los compro todos


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Feb 2021)

Bienvenido Silbeggar, a ver si nos consigues regatear a todos


----------



## DARUMA77 (22 Feb 2021)

Hola.
Saludos a todos.
Mi usuario es nuevo, pero llevo siguiendo estos foros muchos años ...

Vendo moneda 1oz paladio : American Eagle 2020 One Ounce Palladium Uncirculated Coin, con la caja , certificado y factura de la USmint. En perfectas condiciones. 2350 EUR.
Soy de Madrid, Alcobendas. Trato en mano o paypal.

VENDIDA


----------



## SheldonCooper (22 Feb 2021)

Actualizo listado de onzas/monedas de oro disponibles a la venta:


2020 1 oz £100 GBP UK Gold Britannia Coin BU1947 MEXICO. 50 Pesos. (Au. 41,74g/37mm). 1947. (Km#481). SC (2200€)2020 1 oz €100 EUR Austrian Gold Philharmonic Coin BU2017 $150 Canada 1 oz Gold 150 Voyageur .9999 Coin (Assay Card)1 oz 9999 Gold Bar Argor Heraeus (In Assay)2020 1 oz £100 GBP UK Gold Queen's Beasts White Lion of Mortimer Coin BU RESERVADA1 oz 9999 Gold Bar Random Brands (In Assay)2021 1 oz £100 GBP UK Gold Queen's Beasts White Greyhound of Richmond Coin BU2020 1 oz $100 AUD Australian Gold Kangaroo Nugget Coin BU2019 1 oz $50 USD American Gold Eagle Coin BU


----------



## The Grasshopper (22 Feb 2021)

A la venta en Madrid, entrega en mano, zona norte de la ciudad.

- 2013 1 Oz (10 monedas) Canadá Mapple Leaf BU 295€ las 10 -sin cápsula
- 2013 1 OZ (4 monedas) Armenia Arca de Noé 1 oz BU 120 € las 4 -en cápsula


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Feb 2021)

skifi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿La moneda ha estado engarzada o unida a alguna joya? Lo pregunto por las tres marcas que parecen verse en las fotos.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo, borraré el mensaje una vez contestado para no ensuciar el hilo.



Creo que son puntos de sujeción de la propia cápsula


----------



## DARUMA77 (22 Feb 2021)

skifi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿La moneda ha estado engarzada o unida a alguna joya? Lo pregunto por las tres marcas que parecen verse en las fotos.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo, borraré el mensaje una vez contestado para no ensuciar el hilo.



Hola.
Son apoyos o sujeciones internas de la cápsula, forman parte de la capsula.
Las cápsulas de las pandas de plata también las tienen..
Saludos.


----------



## Scouser (22 Feb 2021)

*Se venden estas onzas de plata*

Kookaburra 2015 - 29,50€
Kookaburra 2014 - 29,50€
Maple 2014 - 29€
Maple 2015 - 29€
Panda 2001 - 70€
Panda 2002 - 70€
Panda 2003 - 75€ (pequeña manchita)

Gastos de envío (asegurados etc.) a gusto del comprador
En mano en Valladolid

Fotos por Whatsapp


----------



## Brian2103 (23 Feb 2021)

Hola , compro metales en Valencia, doy buenos precios , sobré todo plata , si te interesa vender y no pasar por banco avisa , plata y oro , en todos los formatos, pagos al contado , a partir de 5 kg , gracias.


----------



## The Grasshopper (23 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> A la venta en Madrid, entrega en mano, zona norte de la ciudad.
> 
> - 2013 1 Oz (10 monedas) Canadá Mapple Leaf BU 295€ las 10 -sin cápsula
> - 2013 1 OZ (4 monedas) Armenia Arca de Noé 1 oz BU 120 € las 4 -en cápsula
> ...



resubo para compradores en Madrid que seguro hay alguno. Gracias!

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (23 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> resubo para compradores en Madrid que seguro hay alguno. Gracias!



Las vendes más caras que en una tienda, igual es por eso. Pásate por la veta de oro y compara precios.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (23 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Están más caras en coininvest o el dorado a lo que hay que sumar los gastos de envío. Son pocas y para quien quiera ahorrarse el envío pues ahí están. Muchas gracias igualmente.



Están más baratas en CMC incluso añadiendo el envío. Puedes ordenar por precios y premium, ahí aparecen listadas.


----------



## The Grasshopper (23 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Están más baratas en CMC incluso añadiendo el envío. Puedes ordenar por precios y premium, ahí aparecen listadas.



Entrega a partir del 27 de marzo


----------



## apeche2000 (23 Feb 2021)

Hola

Compro el "White Greyhound of Richmond" de la serie Queen's Beasts de plata de 2 onzas de Uk

Tambien compro de 1 onza de plata Britannia de 2021, Panda de 2020 y 2021, Koala 2020 y 2021, Kookaburra 2021, Lunar III 2021

Ofertas por privado. Gracias


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (24 Feb 2021)

Compro/Cambio onzas de plata acuñadas en el 84 y en el 95

Cambio onzas de plata por otros modelos, busco todas aquellas que NO tengo en la lista p.e. Elefante Somalia, Eagles, Queen's beasts...
Ofrezco para los cambios, todas en perfecto estado (algunas en tubos de la mint sin abrir):

Arcas de Noé
Canguros
Filarmónicas


----------



## Desplumado (24 Feb 2021)

Buenas,

Pongo en venta los siguientes tubos de monedas de plata:
1 Tubo de 20 unidades 1OZ American Silver Eagle 2009----620€ VENDIDO
2 Tubos de 20 unidades 1 OZ (total 40 monedas) de Filarmónicas de Viena 2013----1080€ VENDIDO
Gastos de envío a cargo de comprador. Doy preferencia a quien compre todo junto. Acepto cryptos con pequeño premium para protegerme la fluctuación del momento. Negociable el precio aunque hay poco margen y estoy abierto a cambio por oro.
Mandar privado.

Saludos


----------



## mr.joker (25 Feb 2021)

Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de plata. No busco valor numismático, sino que voy a peso. En Valencia.

Saludos!


----------



## recasayo (25 Feb 2021)

Vendo dos cincuentines de plata. 169gr de plata pura, encapsulados con certificado numerado y estuche.



Precio: 0.0036BTC cada uno.


----------



## TradingMetales (25 Feb 2021)

Compro Pakillos y duros. Cambio por oro o euros o monedas numismáticas de sol. Por miles, privado.

Cambio 1 oz de oro Bullion en moneda x 65 onzas de plata. Doy oro

Compro cobre y aluminio al peso en chatarra reciclable, onzas o lingotes. Zona Av. América, Chamartín, Polígono Industrial de Vallecas o cerca de toledo norte.


----------



## recasayo (26 Feb 2021)

recasayo dijo:


> Vendo dos cincuentines de plata. 169gr de plata pura, encapsulados con certificado numerado y estuche.
> Ver archivo adjunto 582131
> Ver archivo adjunto 582133
> 
> Precio: 0.0036BTC cada uno.




Venga chicos animaros, que hoy el BTC está cayendo bastante y los cincuentines os salen súperbien de precio


----------



## andresenciso (26 Feb 2021)

Pues aprovecho para anunciar lo que busco:

- monedas de estados unidos anteriores a 1920 de cualquier tipo, desde medio centavo hasta dólar. 
- Dólares de plata de USA. 
- Dólares y medios dólares conmemorativos de plata de cualquier año. 
- monedas de oro de USA de finales del 19 o principios del 20 de hasta 10 dólares. 

Interesados mandad MP. 

Gracias

Edito: zona Alicante para los que solo vendan en mano.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Feb 2021)

Si que esta la venta de oro paradita....


----------



## oscar135 (27 Feb 2021)

Compro Kookaburra de Kilo.

En principio no me interesa ningún año en particular.
Lo que si que pido es un poco de cordura con el precio ya que en Goldsilver.be la de 2021 está en 927€ con envio.

Interesados por privado.


----------



## casaire (27 Feb 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> No me puedo creer, cabrones, que no me vendáis plata ni queráis oro a cambio. HDP



Yo te puedo vender candelabros , collares , cadenas ,anillos , etc..Todo de plata.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Feb 2021)

Yo vendo oro del que cagó el moro.


----------



## Kanime (27 Feb 2021)

yo quiero lamoneda de pesata q vale 6mil euros hahahahah a falsificar se a dicho!! xD internet esta llenismo de estafadores hahahah


----------



## Kanime (27 Feb 2021)

tengo un duro de plata es una maravilla pensar q no vale nada.. es terrible


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Feb 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> No me puedo creer, cabrones, que no me vendáis plata ni queráis oro a cambio. HDP



No seas un rumanillo 2.0 y paga lo que vale, o no lloriquees.


----------



## TradingMetales (27 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No es descabellado, es insultante. En fin, voy a borrar estos mensajes.



Si tan feo te parece vendeme 65 onzas a 30 € cada una y compra el oro que te salga del culo, digo yo...


----------



## oscar135 (27 Feb 2021)

oscar135 dijo:


> Compro Kookaburra de Kilo.
> 
> En principio no me interesa ningún año en particular.
> Lo que si que pido es un poco de cordura con el precio ya que en Goldsilver.be la de 2021 está en 927€ con envio.
> ...




Up.

Parece mentira que en 4 horas habéis sepultado todos los anuncios bajo un montón de comentarios,que por cierto, ya podriais borra para no ensuciar el hilo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Feb 2021)

oscar135 dijo:


> Parece mentira que en 4 horas habéis sepultado todos los anuncios bajo un montón de comentarios,que por cierto, ya podriais borra para no ensuciar el hilo









*Dies Märchen wird wohl niemals wahr - Das Leben lehrt sei klug und spar*
Este cuento de hadas probablemente nunca se hará realidad: la vida te enseña a ser inteligente y a ahorrar.


----------



## DARUMA77 (28 Feb 2021)

Vendo 3 Pandas plata de 150 gr ( 4,82 oz ) Proof , Con su caja y certificado, en perfectas condiciones.
220 eur cada una, en mano , con envio certificado 225 eur.
Pago por paypal ( como amigo), Bizum, o en mano en la zona norte de madrid ( Alcobendas ).  VENDIDAS!!




Vendo 1oz plata , 2012 Autralian Lunar Serie II DRAGON , Version dorada , con caja y certificado , perfecto estado. 50 eur en mano , 55eur con envio certificado.



Vendo 9 monedas de 1oz plata, 2016 USS ENTERPRISE , STAR TREK.. por 30 eur cada una en mano , 35 eur con envio certificado.
*Vendidas.*
El coste de envio combinado certificado para multiples monedas no sube, se mantieneen en 5 eur en total.


----------



## DonBlasDeLezo (28 Feb 2021)

solocomolaconcongrelos dijo:


> Hola.
> Vendo este lote compuesto por 78 medallas de plata 925 de la Franklin Mint de EEUU y 8 de Argentina, también de 925, con un total de 86 medallas. Todas contrastadas y con un peso bruto de 2230 gramos, y fino de 2062 gramos de plata pura. Precio en mano en Vigo 1490 euros, si se ha de enviar se añadiría 15 euros.
> Gracias.
> 
> ...



Por qué nadie las compró aún? Sólo porque es mucho desembolso comprar las 86 juntas? O se me escapa algo? Si son de 26 gramos brutos cada una, estarían a spot prácticamente...
A cuánto las valoraríais si se vendiesen por unidad? Gracias.


----------



## TradingMetales (1 Mar 2021)

DonBlasDeLezo dijo:


> Por qué nadie las compró aún? Sólo porque es mucho desembolso comprar las 86 juntas? O se me escapa algo? Si son de 26 gramos brutos cada una, estarían a spot prácticamente...
> A cuánto las valoraríais si se vendiesen por unidad? Gracias.



Lo vi hace tiempo, pero lo de vigo y en mano me tiró atrás. Ya le he contactado, a ver si son mías.


----------



## bonoce (2 Mar 2021)

Vendo 200 onzas de plata en tubo Filarmonicas 2014 a 27 euros unidad y 100 onzas de plata Canadian Maple Leaf 2014 a 27 euros unidad. Envío por Seur incluido a partir de 20 onzas (1 tubo). Pago por Bizum, Paypal, transferencia. Estoy en Asturias pero me desplazo a provincias limítrofes para compras grandes (León, Galicia, Santander y País Vasco).

Vendidas.


----------



## brigante 88 (2 Mar 2021)

Disponibles duros de plata :

150 duros variados (Amadeo, Alfonso XII, Alfonso III) Precio 16€ unidad.....minimo 25


----------



## trisqueljb (2 Mar 2021)

Se vende onza plata Black flag 2018.
Escasa y muy buscada.
80€ envío a parte
Vendida


----------



## jose4747 (3 Mar 2021)

jose4747 dijo:


> Buenas noches, estoy interesado en vender 20 monedas de plata de 2000 pesetas de 1995 en perfecto estado, se conservan en su blister original. Me gustaría conocer quien estaría interesado y que precio ofrecería ya que he visto precios de venta muy dispares en muchos sitios y no me queda claro que precio de venta fijar. Saludos y gracias



Siguen en venta, interesados enviar privado, gracias

VENDIDAS


----------



## Kruger (3 Mar 2021)

EN VENTA PLATA:
- 8 Monedas 100 ptas Franco. 10,80€/ud
- 10 Duros de plata (3 Alfonso XII, 7 Alfonso XIII) 16€/ud. RESERVADOS
- 5 Monedas 50 francos, V República Francia (1975,76,77(2),1978) 20€/ud
- 4 Monedas 5 Chelines Sudáfrica (Jorge VI e Isabel II) 12€/ud
Serie lunar II completa, 12 onzas plata 2008-2019, estuche incluido. 480€


----------



## DonBlasDeLezo (3 Mar 2021)

DARUMA77 dijo:


> Vendo 3 Pandas plata de 150 gr ( 4,82 oz ) Proof , Con su caja y certificado, en perfectas condiciones.
> 220 eur cada una, en mano , con envio certificado 225 eur.
> Pago por paypal ( como amigo), Bizum, o en mano en la zona norte de madrid ( Alcobendas ).
> Ver archivo adjunto 584839
> ...



Recibí hoy la moneda trekkie, en perfecto estado y preciosa. La recomiendo!


----------



## DonBlasDeLezo (3 Mar 2021)

jose4747 dijo:


> Siguen en venta, interesados enviar privado, gracias



Pues verás, realmente hay gente en mundoanuncios que pide 40 euros, y siempre habrá un pardillo que compre una. Pero lo cierto es que esas monedas no tienen valor de coleccionista, valen lo que vale la plata que contienen, más el sobreprecio ("premium") que quieras ponerle (y alguien te lo quiera pagar) . Como referencia: pesan 18 gramos y de ellos son plata el 92,5%, o sea 16,65 gramos de plata en cada moneda. Hoy el gramo está a 70 céntimos, y por tanto el precio de referencia ("spot" ) sería de sólo 11,66 euros por moneda. Te compensaría más llevarlas al Banco de España de tu provincia, porque te las cambian por 12 euros. No obstante, es común pagar cierto sobreprecio. Para esa cantidad de monedas, yo creo que a 14 vuelan (yo mismo, creo que las pillaría), a 15 también habrá quien las quiera, y alguno paga 16, 17, aunque por monedas sueltas. Si fuesen mías y quisera vender, yo las pondría a 15. Suerte!


----------



## IvanRios (4 Mar 2021)

DonBlasDeLezo dijo:


> Pues verás, realmente hay gente en mundoanuncios que pide 40 euros, y siempre habrá un pardillo que compre una. Pero lo cierto es que esas monedas no tienen valor de coleccionista, valen lo que vale la plata que contienen, más el sobreprecio ("premium") que quieras ponerle (y alguien te lo quiera pagar) . Como referencia: pesan 18 gramos y de ellos son plata el 92,5%, o sea 16,65 gramos de plata en cada moneda. Hoy el gramo está a 70 céntimos, y por tanto el precio de referencia ("spot" ) sería de sólo 11,66 euros por moneda. Te compensaría más llevarlas al Banco de España de tu provincia, porque te las cambian por 12 euros. No obstante, es común pagar cierto sobreprecio. Para esa cantidad de monedas, yo creo que a 14 vuelan (yo mismo, creo que las pillaría), a 15 también habrá quien las quiera, y alguno paga 16, 17, aunque por monedas sueltas. Si fuesen mías y quisera vender, yo las pondría a 15. Suerte!



Las de 12 euros sí; las de 2000 pesetas, no recuerdo si es este año o el pasado cuando ya dejan de ser canjeables en el banco de España.


----------



## DonBlasDeLezo (4 Mar 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Las de 12 euros sí; las de 2000 pesetas, no recuerdo si es este año o el pasado cuando ya dejan de ser canjeables en el banco de España.



El canje era hasta el fin de año pasado, pero fue prorrogado hasta el próximo 30 de Junio.


----------



## JaShAA (4 Mar 2021)

Tengo 10 unidades de African Lion Congo 2016 de 1Oz plata, en cápsula y nuevas.

Precio: 30€ unidad

Entrega en mano en Toledo capital o se pueden enviar con portes a cargo del comprador.

Gracias


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Mar 2021)

El hilo tendría que borrar lo de "oro" y dejarlo solo con la "plata"....xk nadie quiere vender su tesorito dorado ahora que baja eh ?........en cambio el truño infumable de la plata esta on fire....


----------



## Castelar (8 Mar 2021)

Compro plata en Valladolid


----------



## Aceituno (8 Mar 2021)

Castelar dijo:


> Compro plata en Valladolid



@brigante 88 te buscan


----------



## L'omertá (9 Mar 2021)

Busco 100 Soles Peruanos. MP.


----------



## Rafacoins (9 Mar 2021)

Hola, vendo 100 monedas de 12€ de varios años 14€, 

Preferiblemente en mano, Galicia


----------



## Bullion10 (11 Mar 2021)

*A LA VENTA LAS SIGUIENTES ONZAS DE PLATA*

*Benin Protection de la Nature 1994*. 1ª Edición de la Serie. Tirada 5.000 unidades -----------> *40 €* (3 uds disponibles)
*Benin Protection de la Nature 1995*. 2ª Edición de la Serie. Tirada 5.000 unidades -----------> *38 €*







*Australian Stock Horse 2014*. 2ª Edición de la Serie. Tirada numerada de 10.000 unidades ------> *85 €*






*Isle of Man Saint Michael 2014*. 1ª Edición de la Serie. Tirada: Desconocida -----------------------> *40 €*






*Royal Australian Mint Kangaroo 1998*. 6ª Edición de la Serie. Tirada 49.398 unidades -----------> *45 €*






*Ukraine Archangel Michael 2014*. 2ª Edición de la Serie. Tirada 49.398 unidades -----------------> *45 €*





*Britannia 2014 PROOF*. Edición Limitada 2.500 unidades ------------------------------------------>* 180 €*






Todas las monedas van encapsuladas
Es posible solicitar más fotos para comprobar el estado de las monedas
Gastos de envío a cuenta del comprador
_*¡¡ATENCIÓN!! Gastos de envío por correo certificado GRATIS para pedidos de 2 o más onzas*_
Contacto: mensaje privado


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Mar 2021)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola, vendo 100 monedas de 12€ de varios años 14€,
> 
> Preferiblemente en mano, Galicia



Actualizo porque se han vendido algunas, me quedan 75 monedas


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Mar 2021)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Actualizo porque se han vendido algunas, me quedan 75 monedas



Actualizo otra vez, me quedan 55 monedas a 14€


----------



## bonoce (17 Mar 2021)

Vendo 4 tubos con Maple Leaf de Canada (2020). Precio 750 euros cada tubo con 25 onzas. Trato en mano en Asturias o transferencia Paypal (amigo). Si alguien quiere las 100 las dejo a 28.50 cada onza. Portes Seur incluidos. 

Bajado el precio a 690 euros cada tubo de Maples (a 27.50 euros la onza).


----------



## bonoce (18 Mar 2021)

Pongo a la venta dos lingotes de 1 kg de plata pura. Precio por cada lingote 820 euros. Portes con Seur incluidos.


----------



## brigante 88 (18 Mar 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Disponibles duros de plata : * QUEDAN 90 VENDIDOS*
> 
> 150 duros variados (Amadeo, Alfonso XII, Alfonso III) Precio 16€ unidad.....minimo 25


----------



## Arctic (18 Mar 2021)

Pongo en venta tubos de 20 Filarmónicas de plata de una onza, año 2013.
25 euros por moneda para entrega en mano en Madrid.

Saludos.

Vendidas, gracias


----------



## bonoce (19 Mar 2021)

Vendo una Kookaburra de 1 kg. Está en perfecto estado y encapsulada. Envio por Seur con seguro incluido. Trato en mano, paypal o Bizum. Precio 850 euros.




VENDIDA.


----------



## Mediterrand (19 Mar 2021)

Buenos días,
Tras años retirado de los terrenos de juego he decidido desempolvar algunas moneditas del armario:

Vendo 9 onzas del Canguro de 2004 en su blister original y en perfecto estado a 42€ cada una.
Entrega en mano en Barcelona o envío a cargo del comprador.
Voy a buscar qué más tengo...


----------



## Aceituno (19 Mar 2021)

bonoce dijo:


> Pongo a la venta dos lingotes de 1 kg de plata pura. Precio por cada lingote 820 euros. Portes con Seur incluidos.



Te mando MP


----------



## dmb001 (19 Mar 2021)

Mediterrand dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Tras años retirado de los terrenos de juego he decidido desempolvar algunas moneditas del armario:
> 
> Vendo 9 onzas del Canguro de 2004 en su blister original y en perfecto estado a 42€ cada una.
> ...



¿Es correcto 42€ la onza?


----------



## mundofila (24 Mar 2021)

Hola
Pongo a la venta estas 19 monedas de 100 pesetas 1966, diferentes conservaciones.
Precio del lote 200€ (envío incluído)
_RESERVADAS_


----------



## csan (24 Mar 2021)

Buenas,

Pongo a la venta la siguiente moneda:
1 onza año lunar del perro 2018 31,1 gramos de oro puro 24 k. VENDIDA


----------



## trasgukoke (24 Mar 2021)

Buenas
Llevo tiempo fuera de circulación..
Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas de plata....
Todas con cápsula.

(Añado fotos)

2 Panda 2014 = 2 x 36.00€ cada una

(Reservados)




1 Koala 2014 = 40.00€ Vendida





5 Libertad Eagle USA = 5 x 30.00€ cada una





1 Poseidon Isla De Man 2014 = 35.00€ cada una. Vendida




10 Arca De Noe 2014 = 10 x 27.00€ cada una (Reservadas)



10 Maple Leaf 2014 =10 x 27.00€ cada una







Alguna de las Maple tienen alguna mancha de leche..

Ofertas por privado..
Trato en mano zona Benidorm y alrededores. O en Valencia se podría acordar algo..
Se hacen envíos a cargo del comprador, con número de seguimiento...
En mano, Bizum, PayPal entre amigos...
Cualquier duda me tenéis..
Y disculpad que haya tardado en subir fotos y contestar...
Estaba fuera y no tenía las fotos a mano...

Un saludo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 Mar 2021)

Buenos días.

Vendo preciosa moneda de 100 pesos mexicanos de 1kg de plata.

CALENDARIO AZTECA 2010

Muy complicada de encontrar a la venta en Europa.

Con cápsula original pero sin caja.

Estado impecable 

Para muchos coleccionistas de moneda moderna la Moneda más bonita, una verdadera joya.

Espectacular en mano.

Precio 2000€ envío asegurado incluido o entrega en mano en Valencia.

Tirada de 1500 ejemplares


















Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zaphod 2012 (25 Mar 2021)

*ACTUALIZADO*
A la venta las siguientes monedas

*3 tubos de Maple Leaf de Canada (25 onzas cada uno) del año 2009..... Precio 650 euros cada uno gastos de envio incluidos
*(VENDIDAS)*
* 1 Tubo de Filarmónicas Austriacas (20 onzas) del año 2009.................. Precio 525 euros gastos de envio incluidos *(VENDIDAS)*

Envio a Península por SEUR (con seguro incluido)
Para Baleares y Canarias consultar.

Pago por Bizum o transferencia Paypal (amigo).
Contacto: mensaje privado


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (25 Mar 2021)

De esa moneda se valora en extremo la presentación. Si la compras debería ser tal cual sale de la Ceca, con estuche, caja de madera, certificado de autenticidad e incluso con la lupa que trae para observar los detalles. Esta pieza es "ella" y sus circunstancias.

Si como dices eres novato, en estas condiciones, no me metería. Es una pieza para tener completa. En mano (y tengo dos) es brutal, pero la caja y certificado cuenta mucho.





Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Vendo preciosa moneda de 100 pesos mexicanos de 1kg de plata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Altor (26 Mar 2021)

Hola, es la primera vez que escribo en el foro, aunque llevo mucho tiempo leyendolo...por cierto con el tiempo me he ido pasando de leer posts de "consumo responsable" a los de "bolsa e inversiones".

Al grano:
Vendo 15 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco, de varios años, en diferente estado de conservación, se entregan con cápsula. Precio 160 euros. VENDIDAS

También vendo 4 monedas conmemorativas de cinco euros/ecus de 33,62 gr. 925 milesimas 1 onza de plata pura, de diferentes años. También se entregan con cápsula. Precio 105 euros. VENDIDAS

Se envían fotos.

Preferiblemente tratos en mano en Madrid.


----------



## The Grasshopper (26 Mar 2021)

Onza de oro 9999 Maple Leaf 2013, excelente estado de conservación y cápsula LEUCHTTURM QUADRUM.










1.500€ entrega en mano en Madrid en zona norte -Plaza de Castilla, Vaguada y alrededores. Preferiblemente a foreros con cierta antigüedad y con un historial de compras en este hilo. Muchas gracias!


----------



## The Grasshopper (26 Mar 2021)

Vendo también en las mismas condiciones estas onzas de plata.

2 X 1oz cocodrilos de agua salada 2014 Australia: 31€ cada uno, 62€ los dos ( se reservó según redacto el post)
3 X 1oz antílope 2013 Canadá: 35€ cada uno 105 los tres
1 oz bisonte 2013 Canadá: 35 €
1 oz peregrine falcon collección birds of prey 2013 Canadá: 32€ (pequeña mancha borrable, no milk spots)
1 oz Liberty 2014 USA: 32 €
1 oz britannia 2013 UK: 30


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Mar 2021)

Buenas,

Busco lingotes de plata, de 1oz a 10oz y de 1gr a 250gr. No caseros. Ofertas por privado.

Añado, me da igual que sean piezas tipo lingote, que piezas tipo sello, medallas, etc. Eso sí, ley 999. 

Un saludo.


----------



## TradingMetales (26 Mar 2021)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Vendo preciosa moneda de 100 pesos mexicanos de 1kg de plata.
> 
> ...



Perdón por pisarte la oferta, la tengo a mano (puesta en una mesa, la única que siempre queda expuesta). Vendo la misma moneda (tal vez otro año, no sé), con cápsula, caja de madera y soporte original. Mismo precio, algo menos o cambio x 2 kilos de plata. Madrid.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Mar 2021)

poco oroy mucha plata....


----------



## TradingMetales (27 Mar 2021)

Cambio Lingotes SEMPSA 1 Kilo, En blister. Por 64 monedas de 12 € o 2000 pts, Por 40 monedas de 20 €, por 27 monedas de 30 €, Por 52 duros o 75 Paquillos.

Por BTC y efectivo o transferencia también disponible, para fijar precio, muéstrame el mejor precio de tu proveedor en línea y lo mejoro, a más busques mejor precio encontrarás y a menor precio te lo dejaré.

No acepto regateos en € como si esto fuera un bazar (guiño a novato metalero que piensa que me puede robar como si tuviera necesidad y él querer aprovecharse) , doy el mejor precio del mundo ahora mismo en cantidad y hasta que pueda mantenerlo.

En mano en Madrid y Murcia, o envíos. Hasta que alguno se quede sin producto. Ánimo! Jueguen a dejarme sin pila.

EDITO: Ha venido King Kong y paraliza nuevas compras temporalmente. Los que ya tengo acuerdo, cuenten con ello. Los nuevos se ponen en cola indeterminada.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (27 Mar 2021)

Estoy buscando Hercules 50F. Si alguno tenéis contadme por privado precio y condiciones


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Cambio Lingotes SEMPSA 1 Kilo, En blister. Por 52 duros o 75 Paquillos. En mano en Madrid o envíos. Hasta que alguno se quede sin producto. Ánimo!



Entiendo que son de los modernos acuñados.


----------



## TradingMetales (27 Mar 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Entiendo que son de los modernos acuñados.


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Mar 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Mmm, diría que esta foto la he visto en reddit.



Ya os tengo abandonados, Calopez no puso foro metalero. Ya sabes entonces al precio que compré


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Mar 2021)

3000 paquillos en venta a ser posible por transferencia bancaria para obtener un regateo, disponibles hasta el 2 de abril. Envíos nacionales o en mano Madrid, Murcia, Sevilla, o Málaga. Se permiten pedidos más pequeños.

Como dato, cambié oro x plata a ratio 57 en tienda especializada, el viernes. Vendí oro.


----------



## andresenciso (28 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> 3000 paquillos en venta a ser posible por transferencia bancaria para obtener un regateo, disponibles hasta el 2 de abril. Envíos nacionales o en mano Madrid, Murcia, Sevilla, o Málaga. Se permiten pedidos más pequeños.
> 
> Como dato, cambié oro x plata a ratio 57 en tienda especializada, el viernes. Vendí oro.



A ese ratio es como si te valorasen la plata a 26 euros la onza aprox??


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Mar 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> A ese ratio es como si te valorasen la plata a 26 euros la onza aprox??



No lo he mirado en euros para no encabronarme. Sé que mi plata la podré cambiar por mucho más oro más adelante. Y no me he complicado en venderlo por aquí para recomprar por allá. Podría haber sacado más.


----------



## andresenciso (28 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> No lo he mirado en euros para no encabronarme. Sé que mi plata la podré cambiar por mucho más oro más adelante. Y no me he complicado en venderlo por aquí para recomprar por allá. Podría haber sacado más.



Yo creo que no es mal cambio, ya que el ratio oro plata debería ajustarse en un futuro a favor de la plata.


----------



## hazaña (28 Mar 2021)

Compro onzas de plata en Málaga, quizá alguna monedilla de oro si a buen precio. 
Propuestas por privado, gracias.


----------



## casaire (28 Mar 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Busco lingotes de plata, de 1oz a 10oz y de 1gr a 250gr. No caseros. Ofertas por privado.
> 
> ...



De donde eres?.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Mar 2021)

casaire dijo:


> De donde eres?.





Arbeyna dijo:


> Buenas,
> Busco lingotes de plata, de 1oz a 10oz y de 1gr a 250gr. No caseros. *Ofertas por privado.*
> Añado, me da igual que sean piezas tipo lingote, que piezas tipo sello, medallas, etc. Eso sí, ley 999.
> Un saludo.



Ofertas y detalles al privado. Gracias.


----------



## trasgukoke (29 Mar 2021)

Actualizo el anuncio, gracias

Estoy buscando una unidad de cada de los siguientes años..

Kookaburras
2005 - 2015 - 2016 - 2017 - 2018 - 2019 - 2020 - 2021

y Koalas de los siguientes años...
2015 - 2016 - 2017 - 2018 - 2019 - 2020 - 2021

Ofertas por privado
Gracias.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A la venta

2 Panda 2014 = 2 x 36.00€ cada una

Vendidas
Ver archivo adjunto 608968



1 Koala 2014 = 40.00€ Vendida
Ver archivo adjunto 608970

Ver archivo adjunto 608970


10 Libertad Eagle USA = 10 x 30.00€ cada una Vendida
Ver archivo adjunto 608973

Ver archivo adjunto 608973


1 Poseidon Isla De Man 2014 = 35.00€ cada una. Vendida
Ver archivo adjunto 608980

Ver archivo adjunto 608980

10 Arca De Noe 2014 = 10 x 27.00€ cada una Vendidas

Ver archivo adjunto 608983

3 Maple Leaf 2014 =10 x 27.00€ cada una
Ver archivo adjunto 608984

Ver archivo adjunto 608984




Alguna de las Maple tienen alguna mancha de leche..

Ofertas por privado..
Trato en mano zona Benidorm y alrededores. O en Valencia se podría acordar algo..
Se hacen envíos a cargo del comprador, con número de seguimiento...
En mano, Bizum, PayPal entre amigos, transferencia Bancaria...
Cualquier duda me tenéis..
Y disculpad que haya tardado en subir fotos y contestar...
Estaba fuera y no tenía las fotos a mano...

Un saludo


----------



## TradingMetales (29 Mar 2021)

r/WSSEspana


r/WSSEspana: Españoles y Latinoamericanos unidos por una causa común: La Plata es Dinero. Aquí compramos, vendemos, intercambiamos y ayudamos a …




www.reddit.com





Os animo a meter spam de vuestras compras y ventas, aunque sea para animar a los que miran.

COMPRO GRANALLA o cambio por otros tipos de plata. Saca tu arsenal que me lo llevo. Pago en varios modos. O ayúdame a embolsarlos en gramitos y ver si los vendemos por reddit.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> r/WSSEspana
> 
> 
> r/WSSEspana: Españoles y Latinoamericanos unidos por una causa común: La Plata es Dinero. Aquí compramos, vendemos, intercambiamos y ayudamos a …
> ...



Será "Hispanoamérica".


----------



## racional (29 Mar 2021)

Voy reservando espacio aqui para vender plata. Estoy harto de tenerla y que no suba.


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> Voy reservando espacio aqui para vender plata. Estoy harto de tenerla y que no suba.



Como si te vacunas...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Mar 2021)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Compro onzas de oro o fracciones, zona Costa del Sol o Madrid



A mal sitio has venido....AQUI solo se vende morrall digo plata....


----------



## mundofila (30 Mar 2021)

Hola
Pongo a la venta esta bonita pieza de 20$ 1904 USA, de peso 33,42 gramos (oro 900, unos 30,07 gramos de oro puro)
Precio 1415€ (envío asegurado incluído)
*VENDIDA*


----------



## INE (30 Mar 2021)

Qué poco dura el oro, se ve que hay sed de metal.


----------



## The Grasshopper (31 Mar 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Onza de oro 9999 Maple Leaf 2013, excelente estado de conservación y cápsula LEUCHTTURM QUADRUM.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 608666
> ...



*VENDIDA*


----------



## Rafacoins (31 Mar 2021)

Me quedan las últimas 50 unidades de monedas de 12€ de plata de años variados, las vendo en 14€/unidad.

Dispongo de muchos años de valoraciones de muchas ventas en este foro


----------



## Que viene (1 Abr 2021)

Vendo 3 soberanos de oro. 355 € cada uno *VENDIDOS*










Preferiblemente venta de los 3 conjuntamente en Madrid.

Dispongo de otros soberanos con valor de coleccionismo/premium (1817, 1821, 1824, 1827, 1861, 1868, 1980 proof, 1981 proof, 1982 proof, 1996 proof, 2003 proof, 2015 proof, 2016 proof, 1989 proof, 2017 proof, 2005 Australia, ... consultar por MP)


----------



## dmb001 (2 Abr 2021)

¿Alguien por BCN que quiera desprenderse del Tío Gilito? Me haría gracia tenerla.

*Edito-Ya la conseguí.*


----------



## Vzorak (3 Abr 2021)

Buenas,

me gustaría intercambiar (no venta) monedas. Preferiblemente en lotes o modelos sueltos de las mismas series./similares Para cambio en Madrid-Segovia-Valladolid.

Me interesan por ejemplo:

Chad serie celtic Animals, Celestial Animals, Mandala (Rhino, elephant,hippo), Cryptos
Tuvalu serie Marvel (wolverine, hulk, venom, spiderman, cap america)
St helena Japanese, Chinese trade, Tiger
Rwanda Mayflower, Victoria, Rat
Bhutan serie Lunar
Congo serie predators, giraffe 2020
Australia Wedge tailed 2020, Serie Swan, Quokka, Serie Horse, Serie EMU, dragon y fenix, Rectangular Dragon 2020, simpsons, bear and bull, rat, koala y kooka 2020, panda 2020
RAM new map, redback spider, dolphin, triangular series
Ukraine serie Archangel
Rusia Serie Saint George
South Korea serie Chiwoo
Serbia Tesla 2018, 2020
Tokelau Vivat 2020
Niue Czech lion 2017a 2020, Year of the ox 2021, rat 2020, roaring lion, lucky coin
UK Big Ben, Tower Bridge, Rat 2020, Elton John , Bowie, Valiant, White lion Mortimer, white horse hannover
Ghana Giants of Ice
Austria robin hood
Scotsdale EC7 2020, EC8 (2 a 4)
camerun mandrill, Laos tiger 2020, somalia leopard, gibraltar macaque, virgin island mayflower. south africa dinosaurios
somalia 2019 2oz elefante
isla de man noble y angel series


Tengo muchas repetidas: Bu, coleciones proof, algun cincuentin, morgan, peace, theresa, hercules, ...

Antigua barbuda, anguilla lobster, lucia flamingo 2018 EC1, stkitts, aguilla , granadinas 2020, Ec3
Australia kookabaurra 1992, 1993, 1996, 2012, 2018
australia koala 2009, 2012, 2013, 2018
Saltwater cocodrile, funnel web-spider, dragon y tigre, wegde tailed 2018, year of rooster 2017, year dog 1oz y 2oz, rectangular dragon 2018, koala & baby 2oz, manucodia, dragon y dragon, year pig, apollo landing, traingular zeewgiz 2021
canada puma, falcon, superman, maple leaf (varios años), lynx, 150 voyaguer, 30 aniversario, incuse, wolf
chad deathwalker scorpion
panda 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019
gorilla 2016, 2018
cook bounty (varios años), bounty 2018
rwanda hippo, year rooster, meerkat, year dof, endeavour, shoebill
britannia 2014, 2018, 2021, oriental border, buckingham, blackbull clarence, unicorn scotland, greyhound richmond
austria leopoldV, wiener
camerun imperial dragon
fiji iguana 2015, kiyomori 2018
mexico 2009 2oz, 2015 2oz
st helena british trade , US trade, french trade , spade guinea 2019
tuvale deadpool, thor
tokelau zodiac series, vivat 2021, chronos, terra , icon, athena owl 2018 y 2019, clone trooper
niue 90aniversario disney, black turtle, pac man, kong / godzilla
somaliland monkey, congo the whale, somalia elephant 2oz 2018
bhutan 2021 ox, maple leaf 2021 coloreada


Saludos


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Abr 2021)

Hola,


----------



## Nostromos (3 Abr 2021)

Te he mandado un MP @Arbeyna....


----------



## oscar135 (4 Abr 2021)

Vendo dos lingotes de plata de medio Kilo cada uno con certificado de autenticidad y en envoltorio original. .

-Lingote de Islas Cook.
El plastico se encuentra en mal estado y el lingote presenta una mancha de pátina y dos golpes en las esquinas de la derecha, siendo el mas fuerte el de la esquina inferior derecha.  VENDIDo


- Lingote IAR.
Precioso lingote en estado excepcional. VENDIDO

Mensajes por privado.

Un saludo


----------



## Alamar92 (5 Abr 2021)

Buenas tardes,

Me interesan monedas conmemorativas de Cuba, si tiene algo que ofrecerme no dude escribirme.

Gracias.


----------



## Goldaurum (7 Abr 2021)

Hola burbujeros, nuevo por aquí. Espero ver vuestras ofertas y demandas con interés. 
Gracias, Saludos.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

¿Cuántos paquillos me darían por onzas 999? ¿Con qué Ratio jugamos en el foro?


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Vendo lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Por cierto, que buenas piezas y que tacaño soy. Esa del dragón la venden a 500 € no sé si es por menor tirada, pero compré una por 300 € en thegoldhouse y creo que hice buen negocio al verlo luego.


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Abr 2021)

Cambio Lingote de kilo SEMPSA (lo doy) x 1200 gramos de Granalla 999 o 1350 gramos de granalla 925. (Negociable en cantidad) También lingotes de 5 kilos y 15.

Esta semana recibo unos 30 o 40 lingotes más. Cambiables por 52 Duros o 80 paquillos (subo a 80 paquillos temporalmente, por el retraso esperado del lingote y el stock de paquillos que me habéis soltado). Los retrasos de los siguientes lingotes son desconocidos, pero lentamente me van a ir dando (más lento que hasta ahora). En 2 meses unos pocos cientos de lingotes listos.

Se me empieza a pasar por la cabeza el ofreceros una rentabilidad del 3 o 5% (no lo he calculado en realidad) por prestarme un lingote de kilo, con una garantía inmediata de granalla en mano u otro tipo de plata de menor calidad pero similar o superior en su peso fino. (De ese modo, por ejemplo alguien me presta 5 kilos SEMPSA, le doy una bandeja de 6 o 7 kilos de garantía, y puedo comerciar el lingote ya que la bandeja me da más problema. Al recuperar mi bandeja, te doy 5 kilos Sempsa + por ejemplo 250 gramos de granalla u otra plata 999, o euros equivalentes. De momento no lo necesito, pero tal vez en semanas o meses sí. Si te puede gustar la idea para poner metal con garantía instantánea, puedes ir pasándome un stock de lo disponible para saber al menos que se puede contar con ello.

Por 30 € Kilo te convierto cualquier chatarra en granalla 999. Por 100 € Kilo te lo convierto a Lingote SEMPSA. Por un adicional, lingotes de 50, 100 y 250 gramos.

El CAMBIO BASE es de 2.5 paquillos x onza. ó 1,6 Duros

Por 24000 Paquillos o 16000 Duros te doy 10000 onzas 999 en 20 x monsterbox antigua a elegir y sin abrir algunas.

Por 1 paquillo extra cada 10 onzas, Monsterbox sin abrir.

Por 1 paquillo extra cada 10 onzas, Monedas con más de 6 años de antigüedad (En Mosterbox).

También admito ECUS como intercambio.

Las onzas 999 serán las que tenga a mano. Salvo interés especial con coste especial.

También cambio las onzas 999 por granalla u otras denominaciones (Lingotes más grandes, lingotes más pequeños, monedas más grandes, monedas más pequeñas) incluso 925, 900, 800 o cualquier otro tipo. Negociables por privado

También cambio 11 onzas cualquiera por 10 onzas que quieras.

Mi pila de monedas Kong se basa en maples, filarmónicas, elefantes y libertades mexicanas, aunque tengo de todo un poco. A más me jodan mi stock, mejores tesoros podrán salir.

Y para quien quiera comprar plata y no tenga tiempo o quiera ahorrar en su compra, ya sabe que me va a tener disponible totalmente para él. Puedo ir encargándome de tus compras plateadas a largo plazo e ir asegurándote un suministro disponible según tus necesidades mensuales o trimestrales. Siempre buscando el mejor precio posible disponible.

Veo a Andorrano vendiendo granalla por 100 gramos a unos 85 €, yo mejoro la oferta y multiplico la cantidad disponible. Y mis precios FIAT por lingote son lo mejor de Europa. No tanto en monedas, que las vendo a 30-31 € las que quieras cuando no haya por España, pero trato de conseguirte a mejor precio o te indico la moneda más barata de momento. Las monsterbox las vendo a 15000 con transporte incluído y entrega inmediada si se paga por transferencia bancaria desde cualquier país. O a 14000 en cantidad, sin transporte.

Hagamos trading. 622681659.

PD: Plata a nuevos apilladores de bienvenida o novatillos o vecinos de la zona de Barrio Salamanca-Chamartín que vengan por Avenida de América, a 0.5€ el gramo de granalla.


----------



## Arbeyna (10 Abr 2021)

Hola,


----------



## Arbeyna (10 Abr 2021)

Hola,


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (10 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Vendo colección completa Queen’s Beasts 2016-2021 - Plata - 10 monedas - 2Oz (Total 20Oz) presentada en caja de madera grabada.
> 
> ...



Vale, que quedan muy bien en su cajita Queen's Beast de primera calidad y eso, pero yo os propongo hacer algo creativo con las monedas, para que vuestros adorables amigos sepan que las tenéis.

En una palabra: Decoración


----------



## Josebs (10 Abr 2021)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Vale, que quedan muy bien en su cajita Queen's Beast de primera calidad y eso, pero yo os propongo hacer algo creativo con las monedas, para que vuestros adorables amigos sepan que las tenéis.
> 
> En una palabra: Decoración



*
"para que vuestros adorables amigos sepan que las tenéis." *MALA IDEA HAMIJO.


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Abr 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> *"para que vuestros adorables amigos sepan que las tenéis." *MALA IDEA HAMIJO.



Bueno, al menos sabes que pierdes un amigo si te roban unas onzas, podrían robarte mucho más, es barato.

PD: Lingote Degusssa oro 250 gramos, para intercambiar por plata o euros, criptos etc... disponible si llegáis a acuerdo, de otro forero.  Vendido a uno que escribe por aquí.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Abr 2021)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Vale, que quedan muy bien en su cajita Queen's Beast de primera calidad y eso, pero yo os propongo hacer algo creativo con las monedas, para que vuestros adorables amigos sepan que las tenéis.
> 
> En una palabra: Decoración



Pues antes de decorar que arregle el desastre de cables que tiene detrás.

Luego borro esto

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (10 Abr 2021)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues antes de decorar que arregle el desastre de cables que tiene detrás.
> 
> Luego borro esto
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Son los de la televisón, llevan más de 10 años parados.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (10 Abr 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> *"para que vuestros adorables amigos sepan que las tenéis." *MALA IDEA HAMIJO.



No, en serio, me propuse comprar, pero me dije ¿qué hacen en una cajita? "¿para mirarlas y mirarlas?", pues para eso me compro unas pegatinas 3M de doble cara y las pego en un lugar a la vista, (las mías son baño de oro y la de plata es de Altaya). Quiero llenar hasta una altura de una línea más, hoy compré una de los parakas estadounidenses, existen muy guapas.


----------



## Josebs (10 Abr 2021)

Respetable.


----------



## trisqueljb (10 Abr 2021)

Se vende coleccion completa de onzas Big Five Sudafrica. 
En su sobre original. 675 € , envio por agencia de transporte incluido.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (10 Abr 2021)

trisqueljb dijo:


> Se vende coleccion completa de onzas Big Five Sudafrica.
> En su sobre original. 675 € , envio por agencia de transporte incluido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 623411
> ...



Estás reportado.


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Abr 2021)

Voy a empezar a apilar Carlillos 12€ . Por favor, me van indicando los interesados la cantidad y el precio o lo que quieren por ellos. No sería inmediato, según necesidad. También monedas de 20 y 30 en masa. Gracias. El hilo de Carlillos creo que murió.


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Abr 2021)

VENDO ONZAS .999 por TRANSFERENCIA BANCARIA o EFECTIVO

1 x 31 €
5 x 30 €
10 x 29 €
15 x 28 €
20 x 27 €
>20 x 26.5 €
>100 x 26 € (precio temporal)

También puedes ir ahorrando 1 € al día, o 7 € a la semana.

ó a 26 € cualquier onza en cualquier cantidad siempre que esperes a la entrega con paciencia.

Dependiendo de la cantidad de compra y de mi stock a mano, puede sufrir retrasos de hasta 3 meses (es compra conjunta)

Britanias, canguros, pandas,filarmónicas y buhos disponibles con espera (puedes pedir el que quieras) Cantidad limitada, cuando se acabe el stock cierro el mío. Compré hoy 1150 britanias, llegan en unos meses. Veremos si mañana reponen, dejé stock a 0. Como me tienen que entregar, quien quiera que aproveche a cargar. Puedo ir garantizando con otro tipo de plata mientras se espera, y comerciarla mientras está en tu mano para ir ganando gramos extras y tú un adicional por la ayuda.

Barras vertidas de 10 Oz 999 a mano, ya disponibles (Opcional con sello propio), en forma cuadrada y fácilmente apilable. A 300 € se venden, a 300 € se recompran como precio mínimo. El precio mínimo de compra subirá con el tiempo. Negociables entre foreros para sus intercambios como StableCoin y transferible entre usuarios virtualmente por apunte contable.

RAIDEA LA PLATA!

Entrega en mano Madrid, Barcelona y Valencia. Anónimo. Si tienes criptos es más caro en cantidad.

Acepto 250 paquillos x 100 onzas. 25 x 10.

También 40 Monedas de 20 Francos de Oro (5.8 Gr) disponibles en Mano no baratas pero necesarias y premium.


----------



## apeche2000 (12 Abr 2021)

Buenas

Compro Koala 2020 y Panda 2020 de plata de una onza

Ofertas por privado, Gracias

Factibles cambios (pagando diferencia de valoración ojo, no me refiero 1 por 1) por alguna/s de las siguientes monedas que tengo a la venta.

Koalas
Koala 2011 
Koala 2009 
Kookaburras
Kooka 2012 
Kooka 2011
Kooka 2010
Kooka 2007 
Kooka 2006
Australia LUNAR series
Year of the Rabbit 2011 
Year of the Dragon 2012 
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 
5 dolares alce Canada 2012 
Pandas
Panda 2009
Panda 2011
Otras
Canguro 1998


----------



## Goldaurum (12 Abr 2021)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> No, en serio, me propuse comprar, pero me dije ¿qué hacen en una cajita? "¿para mirarlas y mirarlas?", pues para eso me compro unas pegatinas 3M de doble cara y las pego en un lugar a la vista, (las mías son baño de oro y la de plata es de Altaya). Quiero llenar hasta una altura de una línea más, hoy compré una de los parakas estadounidenses, existen muy guapas.



Pues estupendo, las 'joyas' están para contemplarlas. Si te gusta, continua y ya nos enseñarás el mural.


----------



## belkun (12 Abr 2021)

Si, y si miras las monedas que se venden por Wallapop o Milanuncios la cosa ya se desmadra


----------



## dmb001 (12 Abr 2021)

Si buscas onzas de plata a 22€ y de oro a 1450 € lo tienes jodido en cualquier parte. Si alguien vende plata a 22€ que avise por privado, ya que estamos.


----------



## amar35 (12 Abr 2021)

Pongo a la venta 67 pakillos a 11€ + gastos de envio.
Daré prioridad a quien quiera el lote completo.


----------



## Atanor (12 Abr 2021)

Hace años que no escribo por aqui, pero no viene mal recordar unas reglas básicas que nos han permitido llegar hasta aqui con un hilo maravilloso por más de una década.

1.- El hilo de compra-venta de oro y plata entre foreros *no es un hilo de discusión* sobre los metales. Hay otros hilos para eso.

2.- *Los precios no se discuten*. Esto no es wallapop, ni milanuncios. El vendedor pone el precio *al que está interesado en vender,* y si hay interesados se le contacta. Si un comprador está interesado en comprar a un precio determinado puede poner un anuncio con un precio y si a alguien le interesa vender le contacta.

Salud y suerte, que vienen tiempos interesantes!


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Abr 2021)

*A 26 ahora mismo te vendo todas las que quieras, y a 25 te recompro todas.* Trataré de sostener ese precio mínimo de 25 € todo lo que pueda. Que la gente sepa que lo que tiene, vale. *Por 800 € vendo lingotes de plata 1 kilo Sempsa por transferencia bancaria y 830 € usando bitpay o cripto.*

Me alegra que no se discutan los precios, sin embargo no faltan los buitres que intentan darte siempre mucho menos, buscando tu desesperación. Yo he pagado tranquilamente 27 €, 29 € y hasta 31 € por cocodrilos, estas semanas atrás, sin rechistar demasiado.

Luego, había una buena oferta de Vigo que ya la tengo en casa (Han pasado muchas semanas, estoy pobre) Y es un set maravilloso el de los presidentes de EEUU con su historia detrás, sirve para aprender. Y otras cosas que me ha vendido el forero y estoy encantado. Ya me tiene reservadas más cosas para enseñarme mañana, además supongo que mientras yo siga teniendo liquidez, él me seguirá vendiendo todas las cosas que vaya sacando. Hasta me dijo que me la iría guardando sin prisa, que no necesita ir soltando tampoco, le hicisteis esperar muchísimo a sus productos y tenía más escondidos. *He ganado un nuevo amigo y un suministro de metal barato* para fundir en lingotes de kilo Sempsa poco a poco.

Está claro que quien busque gangas éste tal vez ya no sea el hilo ideal, y las que he visto tarde han volado, como unos paquillos sin circular que duraron pocos días.* Hice una propuesta al foro y Carlos va a introducir una tienda o mercado dentro de burbuja* para nuestros metales y criptos. Así ponemos nuestro stocks y precios, y comerciamos mejor. *Y dejo el coñazo de Spam* a cada producto que tengo o nueva oferta.

Os quiero a todos. Muchas gracias, me hacéis feliz.
Ahí os dejo un ejemplo de barrita 10 oz sin sello, perfectamente apilable. Con sello serán 300 € c/u y recompra al mismo precio mientras viva. Sin sello 260 precio temporal. Se pueden ir reservando de palabra.


----------



## csan (13 Abr 2021)

Buenas,
Pongo a la venta moneda del canguro 2017 , 1 onza de oro puro 24 k. .Envío incluido o trato en mano Barcelona descontando el coste de envío. VENDIDA


----------



## jgomealm (13 Abr 2021)

Hola,

Vendo algunas monedas, para hacer hueco a otras.

*Actualizado/Continua en post 25/04/2021*

*Onzas de plata:*

1 - Moneda de Plata Arca de Noe 1 oz. 2020. VENDIDO
1 - Moneda de Plata Australian Brumby 1 oz. 2020.
4 - Moneda de Plata Australian Dragon 1 oz. 2021.
1 - Moneda de Plata Britannia 1 oz. 2020. VENDIDO
1 - Moneda de Plata Britannia 1 oz. 2021. VENDIDO
1 - Moneda de Plata Canguro 1 oz. 2020. VENDIDO
1 - Moneda de Plata Canguro 1 oz. 2021. VENDIDO
2 - Moneda de Plata Elefante Somalí 1 oz. 2021.
1 - Moneda de Plata Emu 1 oz. 2020.
1 - Moneda de Plata Filarmónica 1 oz. 2021. VENDIDO
1 - Moneda de Plata Hoja de Arce 1 oz. 2020. VENDIDO
1 - Moneda de Plata Koala 1 oz. 2015.
2 - Moneda de Plata Koala 1 oz. 2021.
1 - Moneda de Plata Kookaburra 1 oz. 2020. VENDIDO
2 - Moneda de Plata Krugerrand 1 oz. 2020. VENDIDO
1 - Moneda de Plata Lunar Series III 1 oz. 2020.
2 - Moneda de Plata Niue Búho 1 oz. 2020. VENDIDO
1 - Moneda de Plata Niue Star Wars - Darth Vader 1 oz. 2020.
10 - Moneda de Plata Niue Tortuga 1 oz. 2020.
1 - Moneda de Plata Tuvalu Los Simpson 1 oz. 2020.

Todas en cápsula.

*Monedas plata FNMT:*

1992. Estuche moneda 200 pesetas.
1996. 1000 pesetas. Juegos Paraolimpicos.
1997. 1 euro.
1998. 1000 pesetas. Mundial 98.
1998. 1000 pesetas. Expo 98.
1998. 3 euros. Aniversario tierra firme.
1999. 1000 pesetas. Juegos Olimpicos.
1999. 2000 pesetas. Gobierno de Barcelona.
2000. 1000 pesetas. J. Paralimpicos. Atletismo.
Bicentenario de Carlos III.

Entrega en mano en Córdoba o envio a cargo del comprador.

Mas detalles por privado.


----------



## TradingMetales (13 Abr 2021)

Abrí un alijo 999 y encontré tubos (rollos) de 20 oz mexicanas originales (cartón) en rollos de plástico envolviendo 5 rollos de cartón, (100 oz) unos 3 packs disponibles. Se venden las 100 oz sin abrir a ser posible. ¿Alguien ofrece algo decente? puedo intercambiar a mi favor por otros 999. No he mirado año. Vendidas

Monsterboxs de elefantes 2014 premium, disponibles para venta, intercambio o préstamo. Por tubos también o unidades en mano (no envíos de unidades). Se acepta transferencia bancaria u otra plata. Algunos por euros en cash. También bitpay.

Acepto medallas o monedas 925 u de otro tipo de chatarra para intercambiar por 999.

Hay 1500 Britanias a 25.5 € que sería una pena dejar pasar.  Ya no hay. Por 25.75 € más puedes elegir Pandas 2015, filarmónicas 2021, Por 0.15 € más,Kanguros y Búhos 2021.
con 3 semanas de espera si se paga por transferencia SEPA. Puedo ir dando garantía de otro tipo de plata mientras se espera.

Granalla 999 a 700 € Kilo cualquier cantidad.

7 lingotes de 500 gramos SEMPSA, Escucho ofertas o intercambios.


1 kilo año del Caballo, lo mismo.

Tira de monedas 30 €, 7 unidades por tira, edición Museo del prado. 

IMG_20210414_153606.jpg

IMG_20210414_153709.jpg

IMG_20210414_153819.jpg

IMG_20210414_153812.jpg

Próxima semana, SEMANA DEL KOOKABURRA 2020 edición limitada especial 30th aniversario, tirada de 2500 unidades. Suelto las primeras 100, escucho ofertas o intercambios. De kilo (no tengo fotos ahora a mano)


----------



## Goldaurum (15 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Si buscas onzas de plata a 22€ y de oro a 1450 € lo tienes jodido en cualquier parte. Si alguien vende plata a 22€ que avise por privado, ya que estamos.



No estaría mal, me apunto. El Doradoland.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Abr 2021)

Queremos horoh, plata go home.....


----------



## financ (15 Abr 2021)

Pues aquí tenéis algo más de plata...

Vendo 40 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco. 
El precio es de 11 euros por moneda.
Prefiero entregarlas en mano a alguien en Madrid.


----------



## Anuminas (15 Abr 2021)

Vendo monedas 100 pesetas de plata a SPOT, ahora mismo será a 10,5€\unidad, tengo bastantes

Vendo duros de plata a 16€ (casi spot)

A la noche subo fotos, contactar por privado.


----------



## TradingMetales (15 Abr 2021)

vetet
[/QUOTE]
Muy buen lote para el futuro.
[QUOTE="El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Queremos horoh, plata go home.....



¿Me compraríais oro en granalla, algo por encima del precio industrial? Para ganarle yo algo. Cualquier cantidad de granalla disponible, a partir de 250 gr, certificada y sellada en bote. Menos de 250 gramos, granalla suelta al peso exacto y certificada por mi tienda. Oro SEMPSA. Mañana pregunto si hay botes sellados de menor tamaño. Esa será mi única propuesta de oro para la comunidad. Y o me dáis un fee de un paquillo, o la granalla la tengo que vender por encima del precio al que la obtengo, y cerrar pedidos cada 250 gramos vendidos. Si no queréis plata por vuestra ceguera, os lleno de oro hasta que explotéis de gusto.

Como ejemplo, Grano de Oro Puro 24 Kilates | Cooksongold ES puedo mejorar esos precios.


----------



## Anuminas (15 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> mias



No reservo, se las lleva el que las pague antes


----------



## SheldonCooper (15 Abr 2021)

Vendo 21 monedas 100 pesetas Franco a 11€ y 3 duros Alfonso XII por 16€/unidad

también vendo:

2000 pesetas1995
onza principe Asturias 1968
5000 pesetas 1989 Santa Maria

he visto que hay interesados en oro, puedo vender 2 lingotes 1 oz a 1600/unidad y me queda alguna moneda


----------



## SheldonCooper (16 Abr 2021)

Abro otro mensaje para vender esta preciosidad de medalla de oro, ya sé que por aquí no se vende mucho oro con premium, pero antes de sacarla en subasta y para evitar comisiones y demás, os doy la oportunidad a vosotros de comprarla 

Son 71,9g, medalla de oro de Isabel II, Exposición Pública al Merito en las Artes, Madrid 1850. Con certificado de casa de subastas de cuando la compré.










Precio 5500€

Si en unos días no la vendo la mandaré a subasta!

Se entrega en mano en Madrid o mediante mensajero pagado por el comprador.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (16 Abr 2021)

Vendo:

100 Karlillos a 16€ unidad 

200 Karlillos a 15,5€ unidad

400 karlillos a 15€ unidad 

Años variados, todos en sus blísters originales

Trato en mano en Valencia o envío a cargo del comprador.

Precios no negociables.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bonoce (16 Abr 2021)

Vendo dos lingotes de 1 kg. de plata pura. Uno de Orispania -Bilbao- y otro de M.C.D. Portes Seur con seguro incluidos. Pago Paypal, Bizum o BTC. 810 euros. Lo acabo de mirar y hoy están a 951 € en el Andorrano.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Abr 2021)

Comprados 5 Hercules 50F a @Kruger

Todo perfecto


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

bonoce dijo:


> Vendo dos lingotes de 1 kg. de plata pura. Uno de Orispania -Bilbao- y otro de M.C.D. Portes Seur con seguro incluidos. Pago Paypal, Bizum o BTC. 810 euros. Lo acabo de mirar y hoy están a 951 € en el Andorrano.



Espero llegar a tiempo para pagar x BTC.


Por cierto, tengo LLAVEROS Porta Onzas, de Plata. mete tu onza en un llavero. Stock muy limitado, fotos (pronto) reserva el tuyo, producción de la propia red ExchangePaco. Interesados avisen, precio cuando se terminen de hacer al precio que marque la plata + X % premium. maravillosos y sólidos.







ahora mismo 4 disponibles que no se venden. Cientos en camino. Reserva tu monsterbox de llaveros.


----------



## jgomealm (16 Abr 2021)

Buenas noches compañeros,

*Actualizado/Continua en post 25/04/2021*

Voy a deshacerme de algo de oro, para comprar valores de mas peso:

5 lingotes Heraeus 1 gramo cada uno.




2 Monedas de Oro Filarmónica 1/10 oz. 2021.




Entrega en mano en Córdoba o envio a cargo del comprador.

Mas detalles por privado.


----------



## brigante 88 (17 Abr 2021)

Vendo plata FNMT.

Cincuentin año 89... con caja, capsula y certificado 135€
5 Ecu 1992.... con caja, capsula y certificado 24€
5 Ecu 1991.... con caja y certificado (sin capsula, ) 24€
1000 pesetas 1996 caja, capsula y certificado 12€

Peso plata "Fina"... 231g.
Marco precios individuales pero vendo *Todo junto por 195€, gastos de envío incluidos  RESERVADO*


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Con stock de lingotes de 1 kilo casi reventado ya me han dicho desde CIODE que o voy a por lingotes de 5 y 15, o sacos, o no me van a poder dar lo que pido antes de fin de año. Y los de 5 tienen pocos para la próxima semana, y para mayo unos cuantos más (bastantes).

Vendo Lingotes de 5 kilos Argor Heraeuss por transferencia bancaria, bitpay, en mano o envíos nacionales. Algo más baratos que en su homólogo de kilo. Los comercio a 375 Paquillos, 245 duros o algo más barato que en tiendas.

Hay foreros queriendo comprar onzas de oro a unos 1500, si alguien tiene le digo quien quiere y si hay por su zona. O sepan al menos un precio de referencia. El platino por 1210 € lo consigo en algunas onzas.

Lingote 1 kilo en Subasta de fin de semana:

Hilo de subastas de Oro, Plata y otros. 

A ver si alguno pone alguna moneda de prueba, o 5 Ecus.


----------



## Sony Crockett (18 Abr 2021)

Buenos días , quiero comprar algo de oro, zona Barcelona o Girona, pago spot+0,5, compra en mano, interesados mandar privado.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Abr 2021)

A 291 en Coiinvestdirect.....


----------



## frankie83 (18 Abr 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A 291 en Coiinvestdirect.....



Si no.. es que quieren vender a particulares más caro que las tiendas, para eso está el Wallapop o el mundo anunció


----------



## csan (18 Abr 2021)

Hombre, tanto como nueva, una moneda de más de 100 años...


----------



## frankie83 (18 Abr 2021)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Parece mentira que después de tantos años, todavía haya que explicar lo de con factura / sin factura y sus ventajas / inconvenientes
> Por la tarde borraré esta entrada



Parece mentira que creas que una tienda te va a dar factura si no la pides expresamente


----------



## Kruger (18 Abr 2021)

VENDO MONEDAS DE PLATA
- 10 Uds de 100 Pesetas Franco a 10,90€/ud. 
- 9 Uds Duros de plata(5 Alfonso XII, 4 Alfonso XIII) a 15,90€/UD. RESERVADOS
- 5 Uds de 5 Chelines (Jorge VI e Isabel II) peso 28,2gr/ud ley 500mls, a 10,50€/ud.






En mano en Valladolid o envío por cuenta del comprador.


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Abr 2021)

EL ORO ME LA SUDA

PERO HICE NUMEROS, Y QUIEN VENDA PLATA ES UN IDIOTA.

QUIEN TIENE EL METAL, PONE SU PRECIO.

CADA ONZA EN MANO, SON DE 200 A 400 ONZAS PAPEL QUE ROMPES AL TENERLA.

EN ALGUN MOMENTO NO HABRÁ NI UNA ONZA Y VOSOTROS MISMOS OFRECERÉIS MUCHÍSIMO MÁS POR TENERLA.

*No hay para todos, lo siento. La plata es más escasa que el oro en su Ratio. 

No pienso borrar el mensaje, que ensucie. 

Compro plata a idiotas, se llame Ciode, se llame Celtic, se llame Paco. Muchísimas gracias por venderme. *


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (18 Abr 2021)

Pues eso mismo, parece que no entendéis el concepto de propiedad privada y que el propietario de algo solo esté dispuesto a desprenderse de ello a cambio de la cantidad X y si no se la pagan pues sigue con su producto tan feliz y contento porque no le hace falta el dinero o no le sale de sus cojones morenos desprenderse de ello por menos.

Seguid buscando chollos en los tanatorios y en las colas del SEPE.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (18 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> EL ORO ME LA SUDA
> 
> PERO HICE NUMEROS, Y QUIEN VENDA PLATA ES UN IDIOTA.
> 
> ...





Pero tu estas vendiendo, te llamas a ti mismo idiota ?

Quien venda es un idiota dices y todos los días abres 20 hilos intentando colocar plata al que pilles, increíble oiga !!


----------



## romanillo (18 Abr 2021)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues eso mismo, parece que no entendéis el concepto de propiedad privada y que el propietario de algo solo esté dispuesto a desprenderse de ello a cambio de la cantidad X y si no se la pagan pues sigue con su producto tan feliz y contento porque no le hace falta el dinero o no le sale de sus cojones morenos desprenderse de ello por menos.
> 
> Seguid buscando chollos en los tanatorios y en las colas del SEPE.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk




Tu tampoco entiendes el concepto de haya gente a quien le extrañe que un particular pretenda vender su material mas caro que en una tienda en donde tienes todas las garantías.

Si salen foreros diciendo que en las tiendas venden mas caro, pagando impuestos, dando garantías, etc no es para enfadarse, simplemente reflejan que les parece extraño.


----------



## romanillo (18 Abr 2021)

están intentando colocar a quien pillen sus joros para pagarse las putillas y un par de mariscadas, déjalos hombre que encima se enfadan.


----------



## Anuminas (18 Abr 2021)

*SE VENDE PLATA* (Actualización)

1) Pakillos a SPOT 10,5€ tengo 300 tengo 50

2) Duros circulados a 16€ tengo 160 tengo 60

3) Se venden 3 estuches 2 estuches de la historia de la moneda 550 gramos de plata 925 o sea 508 gr DE PLATA PURA A SPOT por 355€

Los gastos de envió son a elección del comprador y pagados por el


----------



## Jimmyplor (19 Abr 2021)

Alguien tiene a la venta 1 Oz Libertad México Oro?

Gracias.


----------



## kragh (19 Abr 2021)

Vendo tubo de ... *VENDIDO*


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (19 Abr 2021)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues eso mismo, parece que no entendéis el concepto de propiedad privada y que el propietario de algo solo esté dispuesto a desprenderse de ello a cambio de la cantidad X y si no se la pagan pues sigue con su producto tan feliz y contento porque no le hace falta el dinero o no le sale de sus cojones morenos desprenderse de ello por menos.
> 
> Seguid buscando chollos en los tanatorios y en las colas del SEPE.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Tú con tu propiedad privada puedes hacer lo que te de la gana. Otra cosa es que pongas precios que sólo pagaría un pardillo, o un despistado. A tí no te gustan los que buscan chollos en los tanatorios, y a mí no me gusta la gentuza que vende mierda a precio de oro (1 kilo azteca a pelo). Bien ibas diciendo en el grupo de Telegram que era un regalo y que andabas tiempo buscando esa pieza, a los dos días ya estabas vendiendo esa, y la basura de estuche de Mexico. Al igual que los precios que has puesto con los carlillos.

Estás en tu derecho de rechazar ofertas, así como que desde el momento en el que pones un anuncio, el que la gente diga que tus precios son una pvta basura. No ensucies el hilo, porque tus precios son de pvta risa. Vete a Milanuncios a buscar inutiles.


----------



## vic252525 (20 Abr 2021)

Dispongo de granalla de cobre MILBERRY , 15 eur/kilo envio a cargo del interesado, mínimo 1 kg


también cambio por onzas de plata o oro etc

.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Abr 2021)

Jajaja, me parto la polla con el Talibanismo que reina en estos jilos....os aviso, que algun brote verde hay en los Ayatolas de x aqui....vuestro Gusman, se ha pasado al lado oscuro cripto....


----------



## Miguel371 (20 Abr 2021)

Buenos dias. Cambio monedas de oro 4 escudos y 8 escudos por onzas de plata. Interesados ecribir en privado.


----------



## kragh (20 Abr 2021)

kragh dijo:


> Vendo tubo de



*VENDIDO*


----------



## Silver_Surfer (21 Abr 2021)

Dejaros de moneduchas, la que vale es esta 










Moneda 2euros Juan Carlo con defecto de acuñacion | eBay


Las mejores ofertas para Moneda 2euros Juan Carlo con defecto de acuñacion están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



www.ebay.es


----------



## apeche2000 (21 Abr 2021)

vic252525 dijo:


> Dispongo de granalla de cobre MILBERRY , 15 eur/kilo envio a cargo del interesado, mínimo 1 kg
> 
> 
> también cambio por onzas de plata o oro etc
> ...



una pregunta ¿sabe usted (o algún otro forero) donde adquirir granalla de plata para apta para fundir en plan amateur?

me gustaría hacer una pieza de plata para un regalo

tambien puede ser la referencia de algún sitio que te hagan la pieza de plata por encargo pero a precio razonable

Gracias


----------



## Arbizuko (21 Abr 2021)

apeche2000 dijo:


> una pregunta ¿sabe usted (o algún otro forero) donde adquirir granalla de plata para apta para fundir en plan amateur?
> 
> me gustaría hacer una pieza de plata para un regalo
> 
> ...



Buenas Apeche,

Que tal estas?

Yo he visto granalla de plata en Andorrano.
Te dejo el link.

Saludos.






Granalla de Plata 999 100g


100 gramos de Granalla de Plata 999. 100g de Plata pura.




www.andorrano-joyeria.com


----------



## Manzano1 (21 Abr 2021)

vic252525 dijo:


> Dispongo de granalla de cobre MILBERRY , 15 eur/kilo envio a cargo del interesado, mínimo 1 kg
> 
> 
> también cambio por onzas de plata o oro etc
> ...



¿Que es milberry? Perdona mi desconocimiento


----------



## vic252525 (21 Abr 2021)

apeche2000 dijo:


> una pregunta ¿sabe usted (o algún otro forero) donde adquirir granalla de plata para apta para fundir en plan amateur?
> 
> me gustaría hacer una pieza de plata para un regalo
> 
> ...



TRADING METALES CREO QUE A OFRECIDO A VECES


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)

Granalla disponible desde 1 gramo separada en bolsas. Me dices cuanto pagas y la cantidad, y veo si puedo hacerlo, posiblemente si. No me negocien con karlillos que no hay acuerdo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Abr 2021)

apeche2000 dijo:


> una pregunta ¿sabe usted (o algún otro forero) donde adquirir granalla de plata para apta para fundir en plan amateur?
> 
> me gustaría hacer una pieza de plata para un regalo
> 
> ...



Si eres de madrid en montura y cadena vendian, era por la calle atocha, desconozco ahora mismo a cuanto la tienen, hace años era el mejor sitio por precio para comprar pero luego empezaron a haber tiendas por todos sitios y era facil comprar por otros sitios.


----------



## TradingMetales (22 Abr 2021)

Tengo 200 eurillos para droga, alguien me vende algunos gramos? En mano, para quitarme el mono de hoy. Plateada.

Me llegó la plata del Raideo del Viernes de CIODE. Hay lingotes para vender o negociar. El precio cambia cada día, más barato que en tienda. Descuento en cantidades o lingotes Gordos. Saquen sus papeles de colores, reciban algo que te hace sentir poderoso. Las barras de 5 kilos me hacen sentir como Thor con su martillo.


----------



## el_maico (22 Abr 2021)

Hola,

tengo algunas monedas que quisiera vender.

Tengo un Krugerrand - 1580€
Alguna de una onza de oro 24k. También 1560€
50 pesos mexicanos 1900€
Algunos caciques venezolanos de 1,5gr de ley 900 - 75€/u.



Mas info por privado.
Entrega en mano en Tenerife


----------



## financ (22 Abr 2021)

financ dijo:


> Pues aquí tenéis algo más de plata...
> 
> Vendo 40 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco.
> El precio es de 11 euros por moneda.
> Prefiero entregarlas en mano a alguien en Madrid.



Quedan solo 20 monedas, así que aprovecho para bajarlas a 10,75.


----------



## brigante 88 (23 Abr 2021)

Vendo 15 onzas: VENDIDAS!!! 
-12 Silver Eagle (varios años) 
-2 Filarmonicas 
-1Maples Leaf

Todas presentas alguna raya o marca en el campo del anverso o reverso. 

Precio 405€... gastos de envio incluido.


----------



## el_maico (23 Abr 2021)

[/QUOTE]

Edito y agrego monedas de plata


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Abr 2021)

Vendo lote de monedas de plata de 12€


56 Unidades 2005
46 Unidades 2006
24 Unidades 2008

En total, 126 Unidades disponibles

40 Unidades (lote mínimo) ... 15€/Unidad
100 Unidades o mas ... 14,50€/Unidad




Están en muy buen estado, sin bolsitas

Preferiblemente en mano (Zona Lugo), o trasporte a cargo del comprador

Dispongo de muchas referencias como vendedor a lo largo de los 10 años que estoy en este foro


----------



## el_maico (23 Abr 2021)

el_maico dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> tengo algunas monedas que quisiera vender.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruger (24 Abr 2021)

VENDO 6 MONEDAS 30€ PLATA 925 ESPAÑA

Año 2012 X Aniversario circulación del euro.
Año 2016 IV Centenario Miguel de Cervantes.
Año 2018 50 Aniversario de S. M. el Rey Felipe VI.
Año 2018 1300 Aniversario Reino de Asturias.
Año 2019 Museo del Prado 200 años.
Año 2020 Gracias.
Todas con envoltorio original de la FNMT, excepto año 2012 encapsulada.
Precio 189€. Envío por cuenta del comprador. VENDIDAS. 

10 Monedas 100 pesetas Franco 106€, envío incluido. RESERVADAS.


----------



## jgomealm (25 Abr 2021)

Buenas noches,

Unifico, actualizo y completo lo que tengo en venta.

*Actualizado/Continua en post 18/05/2021

Monedas/Lingotes de oro:*

5 - Lingotes Heraeus 1 gramo. 50€ / unidad.
3 - Monedas de Oro Filarmónica 1/10 oz. 2021. 170€ / unidad.
1 - Moneda de Oro Filarmónica 1/4 oz. 2021. 400€

Todas en cápsula.

*Onzas de plata:*

5 - Moneda de Plata Australian Brumby 1 oz. 2020. 50€
1 - Moneda de Plata Australia Coat of Arms 1 oz. 2021. 32€
4 - Moneda de Plata Australian Dragon 1 oz. 2021. 31€ / unidad
4 - Moneda de Plata Britannia 1 oz. 2021. 26€ / unidad VENDIDAS
2 - Moneda de Plata Elefante Somalí 1 oz. 2021. 28€ / unidad VENDIDAS
1 - Moneda de Plata Emu 1 oz. 2020. 41€
1 - Moneda de Plata Hoja de Arce 1 oz. 2021. 28€
1 - Moneda de Plata Koala 1 oz. 2009. 33€
1 - Moneda de Plata Koala 1 oz. 2015. 31€
2 - Moneda de Plata Koala 1 oz. 2021. 30€ / unidad
1 - Moneda de Plata Kookaburra 1 oz. 2020. 30€
1 - Moneda de Plata Krugerrand 1 oz. 2021. 30€
1 - Moneda de Plata Lunar Series III 1 oz. 2020. 36,00€
1 - Moneda de Plata Niue Búho 1 oz. 2021. 30€ / unidad
1 - Moneda de Plata Niue Star Wars - Darth Vader 1 oz. 2020. 33€
10 - Moneda de Plata Niue Tortuga 1 oz. 2020. 31€ / unidad
1 - Moneda de Plata Quokka 1 oz. 2020. 36€
1 - Moneda de Plata Santa Helena - Queen's Virtues: Victory 1 oz. 2021. 33€
1 - Moneda de Plata Tokelau - The Great Old Ones: Cthulhu 1 oz. 2021. 33€
1 - Moneda de Plata Tuvalu Los Simpson 1 oz. 2020. 40€

Todas en cápsula.

*Monedas plata FNMT:*

1992. Estuche moneda 200 pesetas. 42€
1996. 1000 pesetas. Juegos Paraolimpicos. 13€
1997. 1 euro. 14€
1998. 1000 pesetas. Mundial 98. 13€ VENDIDA
1998. 1000 pesetas. Expo 98. 15€
1998. 3 euros. Aniversario tierra firme. 15€
1999. 1000 pesetas. Juegos Olimpicos. 17€
1999. 2000 pesetas. Gobierno de Barcelona. 25€
2000. 1000 pesetas. J. Paralimpicos. Atletismo. 25€
Bicentenario de Carlos III. 35€

Entrega en mano en Córdoba o envio a cargo del comprador.

Mas detalles por privado.


----------



## Jimmyplor (26 Abr 2021)

Alguien tiene a la venta 1 Oz Libertad México Oro?

Gracias.


----------



## fff (28 Abr 2021)

Me interesan 8 escudos bonitos o muy bonitos.

(Sí, se que no son precisamente baratos  )


----------



## mosquin1 (28 Abr 2021)

Las muy bonitas las venden a precio alto en paginas de compra- venta. Aqui tienes una :









Moneda Onza 8 Escudos 1751 Santiago de Chile 27’05 gramos SIN CIRCULAR


Moneda Onza 8 Escudos 1751 Santiago de Chile 27’05 gramos SIN CIRCULAR




www.todocoleccion.net


----------



## fff (28 Abr 2021)

En mi humilde opinión, sí, está muy bonita, pero se ha pasado 10 pueblos... Ese Santiago es muy común y en un estado S/C (sin vano) yo no pagaría más de 4000€... Es verdad que está certificada MS-62, pero yo más de 4K no los veo...


----------



## brigante 88 (28 Abr 2021)

Ya no la tengo, pero esta pieza es exactamente igual a la encapsulada, ... y esto si que es una Joya.


----------



## fff (29 Abr 2021)

No brigante88, tu moneda no es igual a la anterior, para mi es ligeramente mejor. No tiene ni siquiera ligeros vanos, como la de todocolección, que ojo, es un piezón!
Y apuesto a que no pagarias los 8000€ aunque si estarías cerca de los 4000€...


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Abr 2021)

Vuelvo a anunciarlas ajustando un poco el precio...






Ver archivo adjunto 636165


Lote de 126 monedas de plata de 12€

56 Unidades 2005
46 Unidades 2006
24 Unidades 2008
14€/Unidad.

Si se las llevan todas, regalo el cofre que se ve en la imagen, y algunas bolsitas de silice para evitar la humedad en las monedas

Están en muy buen estado como se ven en las fotos

Preferiblemente en mano (Zona Lugo), o trasporte a cargo del comprador

Dispongo de muchas referencias como vendedor a lo largo de los casi 10 años que estoy en este foro


----------



## Goldaurum (30 Abr 2021)

Hola foreros.
¿Alguien conoce, o tiene información, sobre la emisión de "monedas" promocionales en EUROS, llevadas a cabo por NVMISMA o NUMISMA, con la N coronada que es el sello que acuñan en las monedas? Os agradecería información para compra/venta. 
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## frankie83 (3 May 2021)

fff dijo:


> No brigante88, tu moneda no es igual a la anterior, para mi es ligeramente mejor. No tiene ni siquiera ligeros vanos, como la de todocolección, que ojo, es un piezón!
> Y apuesto a que no pagarias los 8000€ aunque si estarías cerca de los 4000€...



Está guapa, sí, y mucho, pero me gusta más el reverso.. no sé si es la foto, parece que en anverso tiene como un pequeño golpe/deformación debajo de la fecha.. además de que parece tener algunas rayitas y también, incluso un poco de material.. de más? (entre la cara e "hisp") 

Si le sumamos que de la fecha 1751, en concreto, se ha encontrado un naufragio "lleno" que puede (o no) hacer que muchas piezas salgan a mercado en los próximos años, como mínimo tendría algún reparo en gastarme 4000 o más en un 8s de este año (también es verdad que suele ser el año de este busto con el mejor ratio calidad/precio.. voy de memoria de subastas recientes, perdón si me equivoco). 

dicho esto, no tengo una moneda mejor que enseñar, así que os doy las gracias a los dos por la discusión y las fotos. 

Saludos!


----------



## Aceituno (5 May 2021)

Hola

Pongo a la venta un lingote Sempsa de 1kg de plata.

850 €, portes, seguros y demás extras a cargo del comprador.

Un saludo


----------



## TradingMetales (6 May 2021)

3000 monedas de 12 € a 40.000 €. A ser posible en un único trato o por millar. En mano, Madrid.


----------



## Daviot (6 May 2021)

Aceituno dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pongo a la venta un lingote Sempsa de 1kg de plata.
> 
> ...



¿ Y que pasa si el comprador no lo quiere asegurar y luego por lo que sea se pierde el envío ? ¿ Quien paga qué ?. Sólo pregunto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 May 2021)

Escorpio dijo:


> *VENDO Lingote Oro 100 gramos*
> 
> Trato en mano en Tarragona o Lleida
> 
> Interesados y más información por privado




Que pides por el lingote, por granada, jaen, malaga......... incluso madrid si abrieran provincias imagino que no tiraras verdad


----------



## Pebelsina (9 May 2021)

Buenas tardes.
Voy a vender unas 50 monedas de 2000 pesetas.
Las dejo a 13 euros la unidad. Y si se quieren todas las dejo a 12'75.
Unas vienen en su blister original y otras no.
Entrego en mano en Valladolid o Madrid.
Gracias.

VENDIDAS TODAS.


----------



## Pebelsina (11 May 2021)

Buenas tardes. 

Voy a poner a la venta el siguiente lote de monedas de plata. 
Preferible venta en mano. 
Puedo entregar en Valladolid o Madrid. 
Se vende el lote completo preferiblemente.

El lote está compuesto por las siguientes piezas:
- 4 monedas de 25 pesos México 1968
- 1 moneda de 5 pesos México 1956
- 1 moneda de 5 pesos México 1952
- 3 monedas de 100 pesos México 1977
- 1 moneda de 100 pesos México 1978
- 2 monedas de 100 pesos México 1979
- 1 moneda de de 5 pesos México 1947
- 4 monedas de 5 pesos México 1948
- 1 moneda de 10 pesos México 1955
- 1 moneda de 10 pesos México 1956
- 1 moneda de 50 francos Francia 1974
- 3 monedas de 50 francos Francia 1975
- 25 monedas de 50 francos Francia 1977
- 22 monedas de 50 francos Francia 1978
- 10 monedas de 100 pesetas España 1966

El lote contiene en total 1.933'8 gramos de plata pura. 
Su precio es lo que marca el spot de la plata más 5 céntimos el gramo. 
Ahora mismo pues sería (0'729 + 0'05) × 1.933'8 = 1.506'43 euros. O sea unos 1.500 euros. 

Gracias. 

Pd: no me deja subir fotos pues ocupa demasiado.


----------



## Pebelsina (12 May 2021)

Si te paras a pensar eso no vendas o vete a una tienda a vender y listo.....
Personalmente he comprado y vendido bastante. Jamás he tenido ningún problema. Me gusta comprar y vender en mano por el simple hecho de que el comprador vea que todo está en orden y que las piezas están correctas y son lo que se espera de ellas......
A distancia también he vendido (y comprado) y a día de hoy todo en orden.


----------



## frankie83 (12 May 2021)

Fíjate a mi me da mal rollo comprar un lingote por si está solo recubierto de plata o directamente es otra cosa


----------



## frankie83 (12 May 2021)

N


paraisofiscal dijo:


> Cooooño!!! Eso son preguntas de novato.
> 
> Te compras un detector de billetes falsos, que los hay hasta que van a pilas...
> 
> ...



No conozco a NADIE que se hay comprado un detector de billetes falsos


----------



## csan (12 May 2021)

No hace mucho compré una buena cantidad de monedas, y claro el vendedor estaba inquieto por la autenticidad de los billetes. Al final lo más sencillo fué acompañarle hasta un cajero automático y que metiese los billetes en la maquina como si fuese a ingresarlos. El cajero los cuenta y compreba su autenticidad. Una vez contados y comprobados se le dice a la máquina que no se confirma el ingreso y te devuelve los billetes comprobados sin necesidad de efectuar el ingreso.


----------



## csan (12 May 2021)

Buenas,

Vendo preciosa moneda de 8 escudos y 400 euros del centenario de Dalí 2004. Tirada máxima 5000 piezas, 27 gramos de oro puro 999, 24 k . En mano en Barcelona o envíos. VENDIDA


----------



## Rafacoins (12 May 2021)

Actualizo porque me han reservado algunas, me quedan las últimas 91 monedas






Rafacoins dijo:


> Vendo lote de monedas de plata de 12€
> 
> 
> 56 Unidades 2005
> ...


----------



## frankie83 (12 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pero seguro que conoces a algún gilipollas que paga con el móvil o con el reloj.



Si, unos cuantos, aunque mi no comprender


----------



## frankie83 (12 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues será porque no he repetido veces que hay aparatos medidores de ultrasonidos para comprobar la autenticidad de las piezas, y es algo que no he inventado yo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo personalmente no manejo tanta cantidad para invertir 150 euros en eso y me imagino que tampoco será tan comune poseerlo


----------



## frankie83 (12 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues allá tu, pero aunque sólo compraras un lingote de una onza de oro ya merecería la pena la compra de un medidor de ultrasonidos.
> Desde la primera onza que compruebas ya está amortizado, porque si te tangan en una sola onza, ya te da con la broma para comprar 10 aparatitos.
> 
> Por otro lado, cuando te leo, me da que eres un poco troll por lo que dices y como lo dices, espero equivocarme y pensar que son mis manías.



Serán tus manías, es solo una opinión, solamente tengo un estilo directo


----------



## csan (13 May 2021)

csan dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Vendo preciosa moneda de 8 escudos y 400 euros del centenario de Dalí 2004. Tirada máxima 5000 piezas, 27 gramos de oro puro 999, 24 k . En mano en Barcelona o envíos.



Buenas,
Añado a la venta la siguiente moneda,
Moneda de 4 escudos de Gaudí 2010, de 200 euros .Tirada máxima 3000 piezas, 13,5 gramos de oro puro 999, 24 k . En mano en Bcn o envíos.  VENDIDAS


----------



## SheldonCooper (13 May 2021)

Vendo 2 lingotes de oro de 1 oz, Madrid o Valencia por 1550€/unidad

Edit: lo rebajó a ver si los vendo pronto. Si alguien se lleva los dos lo dejo a precio spot.

Trato en Mano en valencia este finde o Madrid entre semana


----------



## Jalapa (15 May 2021)

Hola, me ofrecen un lingote de Ag 999 1 kg de CMD Refiners Assayers con certificado

¿Lo conocéis alguno? Creo que son belgas

Pd: me han mandado fotos y la fundición la veo bastante basta


----------



## Jimmyplor (16 May 2021)

Busco:

- Libertad México 1 oz.
- Libertad México 5 oz.
- Brittania 1 oz.


Saludos


----------



## vetetuasaber (17 May 2021)

*Hola, se pone en venta lote de monedas de plata premium que detallo a continuación:*


*Egyptian Relic Series

RAMESSES II REPLUBLIC OF CHAD 2 TROY OZ

RAMESSES II AFTERLIFE REPLUBLIC OF CHAD 2 TROY OZ

HORUS COIN REPLUBIC OF CHAD 2 TROY OZ


KING TUT COIN REPLUBLIC OF CHAD 5 TROY OZ

QUEEN NEFERTITI REPLUBLIC OF CHAD 5 TROY OZ



2018 AUSTRALIA YEAR OF THE DOG 5 OZ 


2015 SILVER BLACK GORILA CONGO 1 OZ

2017 CAYMAN ISLAND MARLIN 1 OZ



2014 IMPALA SILVER COIN AFRICAN WILDLIFE 1 OZ

2015 BUFFALO SILVER COIN AFRICAN WILDLIFE 1 OZ

2016 MEERKAT SILVER COIN AFRICAN WILDLIFE 1 OZ

2017 HIPPO SILVER COIN AFRICAN WILDLIFE 1 OZ



2009 LIBERTAD DE MEXICO 1 OZ -------14 MONEDAS

2016 SUPERMAN CANADA 1 OZ

2017 NIUE PANDA 1 OZ

2017 TOKELAU BARRACUDA 1 OZ

2017 THE ROOSTER 1 OZ

2017 CANADA PREDATOR 1 OZ

2017 SILVER BRITANNIA 20th ANNIVERSARY TRIDENT 1OZ

2017 ISLAND COOK 1 OZ 

2018 NIUE DISNEY MICHEY MOUSE 1 OZ

2018 NIUE STAR WARS STORMTROOPER 1 OZ


Todas las monedas se encuentran en perfecto estado, en sus cajas en el caso de las Egyptian Relic Series y en sus cápsulas originales las demás, en el caso de las 14 monedas libertad se encuentran en buen estado en un tubo de mint.

TRATO EN MANO EN PROVINCIA DE CÁCERES O ALREDEDORES.

TAMBIÉN ACEPTO PAGO POR TRANSFERENCIA BANCARIA, GASTOS DE ENVÍO INCUIDOS EN EL PRECIO.

EL LOTE ES INDIVISIBLE.*

1650 Euros. Precio No Negociable.



*Un cordial saludo.*


----------



## Pebelsina (17 May 2021)

Buenas tardes.

Voy a poner a la venta el siguiente lote de monedas de plata.
Preferible venta en mano. Envío a cargo de comprador.
Puedo entregar en Valladolid o Madrid.
Se vende el lote completo preferiblemente.

El lote está compuesto por las siguientes piezas:
- 4 monedas de 25 pesos México 1968
- 1 moneda de 5 pesos México 1956
- 1 moneda de 5 pesos México 1952
- 3 monedas de 100 pesos México 1977
- 1 moneda de 100 pesos México 1978
- 2 monedas de 100 pesos México 1979
- 1 moneda de de 5 pesos México 1947
- 4 monedas de 5 pesos México 1948
- 1 moneda de 10 pesos México 1955
- 1 moneda de 10 pesos México 1956
- 1 moneda de 50 francos Francia 1974
- 3 monedas de 50 francos Francia 1975
- 20 monedas de 50 francos Francia 1977
- 17 monedas de 50 francos Francia 1978
- 10 monedas de 100 pesetas España 1966

El lote contiene en total 1.663'8 gramos de plata pura.
Su precio es lo que marca el spot de la plata más 3 céntimos el gramo.
Ahora mismo pues sería (0'7444 + 0'03) × 1.663'8 = 1.288'44 euros. O sea unos 1.280 euros.

Si se quieren piezas sueltas pues míramos a ver. 

Gracias.


----------



## Pebelsina (17 May 2021)

Pebelsina dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Voy a poner a la venta el siguiente lote de monedas de plata.
> Preferible venta en mano. Envío a cargo de comprador.
> ...



Vendidas las piezas de 50 francos franceses.


----------



## Pebelsina (18 May 2021)

Pebelsina dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Voy a poner a la venta el siguiente lote de monedas de plata.
> Preferible venta en mano. Envío a cargo de comprador.
> ...



VENDIDO TODO


----------



## Rafacoins (18 May 2021)

VENDIDAS TODAS



Rafacoins dijo:


> Actualizo porque me han reservado algunas, me quedan las últimas 91 monedas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 656607


----------



## Pebelsina (18 May 2021)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes piezas:

-2 monedas de 35 ecus. Gibraltar 1992. Precio: 37 euros cada una. 
-1 moneda de 35 ecus. Gibraltar 1991. Precio: 38 euros
-2 monedas de 25 guilders. Suriname 1990. Precio: 33 euros cada una 
-1 moneda de 50 vatu. Vanuatu 1994. Precio: 33 euros.
Precio para lote de las seis piezas: 200 euros. 

Son todo monedas de plata 925. 
Entrego en mano en Valladolid o Madrid.
Envío fuera a cargo de comprador.


----------



## brigante 88 (18 May 2021)

Vendo:
-2 cincuentines 5º centenario año 1990/1991 .
Precio 135€ cada uno


----------



## jgomealm (18 May 2021)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## Pebelsina (18 May 2021)

Buenas tardes 
Pongo a la venta las siguientes piezas:

-9 monedas de plata 10 dólares de las olimpiadas de Montreal. Canadá 1976. Contienen 1'44 onzas de plata pura cada unidad. 
Precio: 38 euros cada una. 

-4 monedas de plata de 5 dólares de las olimpiadas de Montreal . Canadá 1976.
Contienen 0'72 onzas de plata pura cada unidad. 
Precio: 20 euros cada una.

-1 set compuesto por dos monedas de 10 dólares y dos monedas de 5 dólares dedicado a los deportes acuáticos de las olimpiadas de Montreal. Canadá 1976.
Contiene en total 4'32 onzas de plata pura. 
Precio set: 115 euros. 

-1 set de cuero compuesto por dos monedas de 10 dólares y dos monedas de 5 dólares dedicado a las XXI olimpiadas de las olimpiadas de Montreal. Canadá 1976.
Contiene en total 4'32 onzas de plata pura. 
Precio set: 115 euros.

Son todo piezas de plata 925. 
Entrego en mano en Valladolid o Madrid.
Envío fuera a cargo de comprador.


----------



## Pebelsina (18 May 2021)

Escorpio dijo:


> *Vendo 1 lingote de oro 100 g*
> 
> Vendo 1 lingote de oro de 100 gr. Sempsa. Enseño factura de compra. En mano en Tarragona o Lleida. Ofertas por privado.



¿Cuánto pides?


----------



## Dtor. Serpiente (19 May 2021)

Scouser dijo:


> Pregunta rápida y luego se borra
> ¿sigue funcionando (con normalidad) el mercadillo de monedas (etc.) de Madrid de la Plaza Mayor?
> Gracias



Totalmente, si no hay lluvia puedes ir tranquilamente que estará, lo único si quieres estar tranquilo ve a primera hora luego no hay quien mire nada.


----------



## hazaña (19 May 2021)

Vendo solo por Bitcoin o ETH preferiblemente este último

Si te llevas 1 - 1650€ (equivalente en Crypto)
2 - 1615€ cada una
3 - 1580€ cada una
Las 4 - 1550€ cada una









IMG-20210519-153654


Image IMG-20210519-153654 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20210519-153629


Image IMG-20210519-153629 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20210519-153712


Image IMG-20210519-153712 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20210519-153704


Image IMG-20210519-153704 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20210519-153806


Image IMG-20210519-153806 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





*Vendidas, gracias al comprador y a burbuja 
*


----------



## frankie83 (19 May 2021)

Dtor. Serpiente dijo:


> Totalmente, si no hay lluvia puedes ir tranquilamente que estará, lo único si quieres estar tranquilo ve a primera hora luego no hay quien mire nada.



pero se reactivó después de la pandemia? Yo es que estuve un día hace tiempo y estaban solo 4/5 de los puestos hablando entre ellos y con los maletines cerrados.


----------



## Dtor. Serpiente (19 May 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> pero se reactivó después de la pandemia? Yo es que estuve un día hace tiempo y estaban solo 4/5 de los puestos hablando entre ellos y con los maletines cerrados.



Si lo reactivaron hará 2 o 3 meses. Lo hacen en el medio de la plaza mayor y lo tienen cercado y tienen aforo limitado.
Si no llueve ve tranquilo que está, lo único como les tienen limitados los puestos, repiten cada 15 días, un domingo unos el siguiente el resto.


----------



## jose4747 (19 May 2021)

Buenas, pongo a la venta otras 20 monedas de plata de 2000 pesetas del año 1995, están en perfecto estado dentro de su blister original. El precio sería 13€/unidad, no negociable, y el envío seria a cargo del comprador. Interesados envíen privado, gracias

VENDIDAS


----------



## frankie83 (19 May 2021)

Dtor. Serpiente dijo:


> Si lo reactivaron hará 2 o 3 meses. Lo hacen en el medio de la plaza mayor y lo tienen cercado y tienen aforo limitado.
> Si no llueve ve tranquilo que está, lo único como les tienen limitados los puestos, repiten cada 15 días, un domingo unos el siguiente el resto.



pues vaya mierda, allí debajo del sol a asarme, con aforo limitado y la mitad de vendedores.. porque debajo de la arquería se anidaría el temible virus.. me esperaré unos meses más.

gracias por la información, de todas formas.


----------



## Jimmyplor (20 May 2021)

Busco:

- Libertad México 1 oz.
- Libertad México 5 oz.
- Brittania 1 oz.


Saludos


J


----------



## brigante 88 (20 May 2021)

Disponibles:
250 Pakillos (100 pesetas) ................. 10,9€ unidad.

50 duros variados ................................. 16,2€ unidad

Trato en mano zona Burgos, Valladolid, Palencia, (otras localidades del norte preguntar por privado)


----------



## csan (20 May 2021)

Buenas,
Pongo a la venta el siguiente lote indivisible de plata de la FNMT compuesto por,
1 cincuentín de 1989
2 monedas de 5000 pesetas de 1989 y 1990
4 estuches con 2000, 1000, 500, 200 y 100 pesetas años 1989, 90, 91, 92
1 moneda de 5 ecus con alfonso x de 1990
1 moneda de 1000 pesetas del juan sebastian elcano 1998
1 moneda de 1000 pesetas del xx aniversario de la constitucion 1998
3 medallas de las carteras de 2006 y 2008, Colón, Andalucia y Aragón

Peso total 566,74 gramos de plata de 0,925 lo que supone 524,18 gramos de plata pura. Como algunas monedas tienen una fuerte patina verdosa, las dejo a spot -7 % e incluyo los gastos de envío. (Si se recoge en Barcelona descuento los gastos de envío). Precio 360 euros VENDIDAS

Saludos


----------



## mundofila (20 May 2021)

Pongo a la venta este lote de 27 monedas de 2000 pesetas: 17 en bolsita y 10 sueltas.
Precio: 337€ (envío certificado incluído)
_*VENDIDAS*_


----------



## csan (20 May 2021)

Buenas,
Pongo a la venta el siguiente lote de 2 monedas de oro:
1 moneda de 50 ecu de Felipe II de 1989 con una composición de oro 900 milesimas y plata 100 milesimas. Peso total 17,27 gr. contenido de oro fino 15,55 gr (1/2 onza Troy)
1 moneda de 10 ecu de las columnas de Hércules de 1989 con una composición de oro 900 milesimas y plata 100 milesimas. Peso total 3,45 gr. contenido de oro fino 3,11 gr (1/10 onza Troy)
VENDIDAS


----------



## coleccionador (20 May 2021)

coleccionador dijo:


> Vendo lingote de 1oz de paladio *precio 2425€*
> También aceptaría cambio por oro y/o plata, en mano o envío certificado incluido, en caso de querer asegurar u otro tipo de envío a cargo del comprador.
> En Vitoria o provincias limítrofes.
> 
> ...



*Rebajo precio un 10% por debajo de Spot *ahora mismo *2100€ la oz de paladio *mismas condiciones de envío


----------



## Jimmyplor (21 May 2021)

Busco:

- Panda (diversos años) plata
- Libertad México 1 oz. plata
- Libertad México 5 oz. plata
- Brittania 1 oz. plata


Saludos


J


----------



## csan (21 May 2021)

Buenas,

Pongo a la venta la siguiente moneda de Platino,

Moneda de la puerta de Brandemburgo de 500 francos franceses de 1993. Moneda de 20 gramos de platino puro 999 con una tirada máxima de 2000 ejemplares.
Moneda con un proof impecable. En su estuche original y con el certificado de la monnaie de Paris. VENDIDA


----------



## J&D (21 May 2021)

Buenas tardes conforeros.

Llevo tiempo leyendo y estoy interesado en comprar algunos pakillos u otras monedas de plata a otros foreros. La idea es hacer el trato en mano, pero tengo algunas dudas de novato, que me gustaría si tuvieran a bien y pudieran solucionar.

Primero, ¿cómo verifican la veracidad de las piezas que compran? Entiendo que si quedo en Madrid con algún otro forero sería, cuanto menos, bastante complicado sacar el calibre y la báscula en cualquier bar o lugar para comprobar la veracidad de las piezas una a una.

Segundo, mi idea de comprar plata serían pakillos, duros, 100 pts o incluso alguna de 12€ o 2.000pts. ¿Es numeroso el volumen de falsificaciones en este rango o es relativamente despreciable por puro costo del producto?

Tercero, al comprar en mano y ser un trato entre particulares... La posibilidad de tramitar factura es inexistente, ¿no?

Entiendo que son dudas paranoicas de novato, pero, como todo en esta vida, mejor, siempre, preguntar.


----------



## frankie83 (21 May 2021)

J&D dijo:


> Buenas tardes conforeros.
> 
> Llevo tiempo leyendo y estoy interesado en comprar algunos pakillos u otras monedas de plata a otros foreros. La idea es hacer el trato en mano, pero tengo algunas dudas de novato, que me gustaría si tuvieran a bien y pudieran solucionar.
> 
> ...



Sacar el calibre y/o la báscula no es ningún delito no? Es suficiente que vayas a un hotel pra que nadie de fuera esté mirando indiscretamente

en cuanto a la autenticidad hay gente por aquí que aconseja medidor de ultrasonidos u otras cosas, es suficiente que leas unss cuantas páginas para atrás, sino seguro que alguna alma buena te lo volverá a indicar


----------



## conde84 (21 May 2021)

J&D dijo:


> Buenas tardes conforeros.
> 
> Llevo tiempo leyendo y estoy interesado en comprar algunos pakillos u otras monedas de plata a otros foreros. La idea es hacer el trato en mano, pero tengo algunas dudas de novato, que me gustaría si tuvieran a bien y pudieran solucionar.
> 
> ...


----------



## J&D (21 May 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos. De verdad.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (22 May 2021)

Buenas, amijos.

A la venta moneda de 50 pesos mejicanos de 1947:














1.850 €

Trato en mano en Asturias o provincias cercanas.

*VENDIDA*


----------



## wolker (22 May 2021)

*C E R R A D O*


----------



## csan (22 May 2021)

Buenas,
Pongo a la venta moneda de 100 ecus de oro de 1989, de Carlos V .
Composición: Oro 900 milésimas, Plata 100 milesimas
Peso total : 34,55 gr
Contenido de oro fino : 31,10 gr ( 1 onza Troy)
con estuche, original y certificado
VENDIDA


----------



## csan (24 May 2021)

csan dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Pongo a la venta la siguiente moneda de Platino,
> 
> ...



*REBAJO A 700 EUROS*


----------



## Jony (24 May 2021)

Vendería 183 gramos de oro en lingotes Heraeus .29 lingotes de 2 gramos.13 lingotes de 5 gramos y 6 lingotes de 10 gramos.


----------



## oscar135 (24 May 2021)

Plata.
VENDIDOS
Vendo 115 pakillos a 10.90€/moneda. 

Doy preferencia si se compra el lote completo o si se hace trato en mano en la zona de Burgos.
Envio a cuenta del comprador.


----------



## Atanor (25 May 2021)

En venta

- *86 monedas de 12 euros* - Año 2009 - X aniversario Unión Económica
- Todas selladas en su blister original.

PRECIO:
Actualizo en nuevo post.


----------



## pcbyte (26 May 2021)

Vendo 50 gramos de oro por 2500 €.
Trato en mano en Valencia.
1 lingote PAMP de 20 gramos, 3 de 5 gramos, 4 de 2´5 gramos y 5 de 1 gramo.

VENDIDAS


----------



## csan (26 May 2021)

csan dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Pongo a la venta la siguiente moneda de Platino,
> 
> ...



Lo subo, por si alguien quiere adoptarla...


----------



## brigante 88 (26 May 2021)

Vendo lote de 37 duros variados ... Alfonso XII-XIII y Amadeo

Precio *600€ gastos de envío incluido* (16,2unidad) * RESERVADO*


----------



## TradingMetales (27 May 2021)

4 Lingotes sempsa de kilo disponibles para hoy o mañana para recoger en CIODE a 860 €. En mano Madrid.

Miles de paquillos a 10.8 € en mano en madrid, sólo pedidos de palabra hasta el domingo, luego sube de precio a 11


----------



## bonoce (27 May 2021)

Vendo 5 cincuentines V centenario con sus cajas de madera originales a 150 euros cada uno. Con la compra de dos unidades el envío por SEUR y seguro corre por mi cuenta. Pago por Bizum, transferencia, Paypal, Revolut o BTC

.


----------



## macalu (28 May 2021)

Hola
Son monedas bullion?
Saludos


----------



## macalu (28 May 2021)

Ok gracias


----------



## Kid (28 May 2021)

Con tu permiso, matizo:


1 onza troy de plata = 31,10 grm.925 milesimas de plata cada moneda16,65 grm. de plata pura60 monedas = 1Klg. de plata1 moneda = 0,5354 onzas


----------



## macalu (28 May 2021)

Kid dijo:


> Con tu permiso, matizo:
> 
> 
> 1 onza troy de plata = 31,10 grm.925 milesimas de plata cada moneda16,65 grm. de plata pura60 monedas = 1Klg. de plata1 moneda = 0,5354 onzas



Ok gracias, tenía la duda de si las koala, koakaburra, serie lunar eran bullion o proof


----------



## vetetuasaber (29 May 2021)

vetetuasaber dijo:


> *Hola, se pone en venta lote de monedas de plata premium que detallo a continuación:*
> 
> 
> *Egyptian Relic Series
> ...



SIGUE EN VENTA


----------



## Daviot (30 May 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Ok gracias, tenía la duda de si las koala, koakaburra, serie lunar eran bullion o proof



Bullion es sinónimo de inversión,

Creo que tu duda es entre BU que significa Brilliant Uncirculated (brillante sin circular) y Proof que es en acabado espejo.


----------



## macalu (30 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bullion es sinónimo de inversión,
> 
> Creo que tu duda es entre BU que significa Brilliant Uncirculated (brillante sin circular) y Proof que es en acabado espejo.



Ok gracias


----------



## brigante 88 (31 May 2021)

Plata americana

Lote compuesto por moneda americana Ley 900, desde "One Dime" a "One Dollar" *RESERVADO*

Peso total 333g de ley 900 ...*Hace un total de plata fina de 300g

Precio 220€ (lo que marca la cotización ahora mismo)*

Nota: El "Dolar" tiene agujero reparado.

*
como subir fotos*


----------



## TradingMetales (31 May 2021)

500 gramos + 3 x 100 gramos de Oro. Heraeuss y similares empresas conocidas. Spot -2% en Madrid o Pais Vasco en mano, la oferta estará disponible 72 horas.

Monsterbox de britanias, maples o filarmónicas para entrega inmediata y envío incluido, en 24 horas a domicilio, disponibles por transferencia bancaria a 14.500 1 caja, 2 x 28.000. También cash. Si se paga en cripto a 15.000.


----------



## Disolvente (31 May 2021)

Disponibles a la venta para foreros con "curriculum" - 2 x Krugerrand ( 1 oz. au. ) - 1500€ / unidad

Entrega en mano en Barcelona.

Interesados por MP.

*#### VENDIDAS #####*


----------



## csan (31 May 2021)

Buenas,
Compro monedas de oro de la FNMT (o colecciones de oro y plata), del 2008 en adelante. Ofertas por privado.
Gracias


----------



## vetetuasaber (1 Jun 2021)

vetetuasaber dijo:


> *Hola, se pone en venta lote de monedas de plata premium que detallo a continuación:*
> 
> 
> *Egyptian Relic Series
> ...



*1500 EUROS EL LOTE COMPLETO* SOLO HASTA EL DÍA 11 DE JUNIO, DESPUÉS IMPOSIBLE VENDERLO ASÍ QUE A QUIÉN LE GUSTE REALMENTE QUE APROVECHE ESTA OPORTUNIDAD ÚNICA A PRECIO DE MONEDAS BULLION.

VENDIDO


----------



## Kid (1 Jun 2021)

Oportunidad.

Vendo *250 Karlillos* de 12€ (años 2009 y 2010) en su bolsita original de la FNMT
*3.500 €.* Trato en mano en la zona de Barcelona.

_*---------- VENDIDAS ----------*

Cada Karlillo tiene 0,5354 oz de plata pura.
250 monedas por 3.500€ supone pagar un 1,16 % de premium respecto al valor facial de 12€.
En este momento, el valor de la plata, sin IVA, ya supone 3.100 € (3.750 € con IVA), o sea el 20% del premium ya amortizado.
Como inversión en plata, mucho más baratas que las bullion, con el seguro del facial de 12 €.
Si la plata llegara a los 26,15 €/oz ya se recuperaría el valor de compra, y por encima todo sería beneficio neto.
Por debajo de este precio, se conserva el valor de 3.000 €.
Para los que confían en que la plata ha de seguir subiendo, pues un precio tan bajo no tiene justificación, ¿no es una buena inversión? 
Por ejemplo, si llega al máximo de 31,94 €/oz (27/03/2011) ya se obtendría un beneficio de 775€, eso contando que se vendan a spot y sin IVA 
Y si tienes paciencia, aún se le puede sacar un rendimiento enorme vendiéndolas por unidades en eBay (independientemente del precio de la plata)._

Salut.


----------



## IzsI (1 Jun 2021)

Vendo monedas de plata Filarmónica de Viena año 2011.

Enseño factura de "elandorrano": Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería

A partir de 100 monedas, máximo 500, se podría dividir en múltiplos de 100.

Pago por transferencia/efectivo.

Entrega en mano en zona centro (Madrid-sur, C-La Mancha, norte Andalucía).

Envío a domicilio a cargo del comprador.

27€ por moneda.

Aquí puede verse valoración tanto como comprador y vendedor del forero @necho Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

Siguen en venta aunque hayan pasado días/meses, cuando hayan sido vendidas editaré este mensaje.

Saludos


----------



## dmb001 (1 Jun 2021)

IzsI dijo:


> Vendo monedas de plata Filarmónica de Viena año 2011.
> 
> Enseño factura de "elandorrano": Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería
> 
> ...



Cuántas tienes disponibles?


----------



## IzsI (1 Jun 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Cuántas tienes disponibles?




En este momento máximo 500 monedas, cualquier otra pregunta me escribes privado, saludos.


----------



## DARUMA77 (2 Jun 2021)

Vendo colección Australian Lunar I completa, 12 monedas, 1/10 oz oro, por 3150 eur. Bajo de precio a 3000.






Vendo colección Australian Lunar II completa, 12 monedas, 1/10 oz oro, por 3000 eur. Bajo de precio a 2850






Vendo colección Australian Lunar III, años 2020, 2021, dos monedas 1/10 oz oro, por 400 eur. Bajo a 380





Todas en perfecto estado. *¡¡ Ocasion unica de comprarlas de un plumazo !!*

Los precios están calculados respecto la página GOLD.DE con una cotización del oro en 1540 eur oz ,* eligiendo siempre el precio más bajo,*

Resultado en Gold. Para:
Colección Lunar I, 3350 +alrededor de 40 eur gastos envio por tener que comprarlas en diferentes tiendas = 3390 eur – 3000 = *Estoy vendiendo con *390 euros *de descuento respecto tiendas Gold.De.*

Colección Lunar II, 3125 + alrededor de 80 eur gastos envio por tener que comprarlas en diferentes tiendas = 3205 eur – 2850 = *Estoy vendiendo con* 355* euros de descuento respecto tiendas Gold.De.*

Colección Lunar III, 420+ 29 envio = 449 – 380 = *Estoy vendiendo con* 69* eur descuento respecto tiendas Gold.De*

En Ebay los precios son similares pero no hay disponibilidad de todas.

En mano en la zona norte de Madrid, (Alcobendas, San Sebastián de los Reyes)


----------



## macalu (2 Jun 2021)

Hola
Alguien me puede explicar como son los paquillos y los carlillos?
saludos y gracias


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (2 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Hola
> Alguien me puede explicar como son los paquillos y los carlillos?
> saludos y gracias



Los paquillos son las monedas de 100 pesetas Franco 19 gr Ley 0.800
Los carlillos son las monedas de 2000 pesetas, 12, 20 ó 30 euros, 18 gr Ley 0.925




paraisofiscal dijo:


> Y que tal si te lees los hilos sobre el tema, usando el buscador y tal... si no lees lo que ya se ha escrito repetidamente, no creo que leas lo que alguien tuviera a bien explicarte, así que busca un poco y encontrarás, todos lo hemos hecho así.
> 
> Pd.- VAGO !!!



Te molestas en entrar y echarle la charla, empleas tu tiempo en recriminar y no en ayudar. Eres muy empático.


----------



## macalu (2 Jun 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Los paquillos son las monedas de 100 pesetas Franco 19 gr Ley 0.800
> Los carlillos son las monedas de 2000 pesetas, 12, 20 ó 30 euros, 18 gr Ley 0.925
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo


----------



## Jimmyplor (2 Jun 2021)

Vendo colección American Eagle Plata años:

1986
1987
1988
1989
1990
1991
1992
1993
1994
1995
1996
1997
1998
1999
2000

Cualquier pregunta por privado. Gracias.


----------



## TradingMetales (3 Jun 2021)

Ante la escasez de mi disponibilidad de lingotes de 1 kilo, porque sois unos grandes simios apiladores, es turno de plátanos más grandes. Abrí alijo de lingotes que ya me estábais jodiendo bastantes monster y me empezaba a picar mi falta de suministro desde Europa.

*Lingotes de 5 kilos Argor Heraeuss, nuevos y variados, 200  199 196 195 disponibles (4400 €, descuento de 25 € adicional a cada lingote (4375,350,325...)*. El precio cambia según spot. Se ofrece factura. En mano, por transferencia o cripto. Envío a domicilio gratis. Descuento en cantidades.

Puedes pedirlo ahora y pagarlo luego, puedes revenderlo y ganar comisión, puedes traerme cliente y ganar también. Puedes reservarlo por adelantado e ir pagándolo poco a poco. Si no terminas de pagarlo o tienes urgencia te llevas en kilos y gramos lo aportado o devuelvo el capital íntegro, incluso ante caída del metal.

El día 15 me voy de vacaciones por Gandía 15 días, puedo despachar desde ahí y te invito a piscina olímpica calentita y a comer, si quieren ese punto de encuentro avisen antes para calcular cuántos enviar conmigo. Hasta entonces se dan en Madrid, y dejaré en tienda de General Pardiñas stock para quien quiera ir a recoger en horario comercial.

Mientras suelto esos lingotes espero ir recuperando stock de lingotes de kilo y monedas 999, al menos me dará un respiro. Los de kilo Sempsa los tengo goteando, puedo vender alguno por hacer el favor.

Hoy me han llegado 5 monsterbox de 100 oz Tokelau equilibirum 2018 con cápsula:







Tirada limitada a 30.000 unidades.

500 Unidades (5 cajas): 13.000 € Reservadas


----------



## BaNGo (5 Jun 2021)

Vendo 5 centenarios mexicanos. 50 pesos.
SPOT 1.875€.
Varios años. 1928, 1945, 1947.
En mano en Vitoria o Bilbao, o envío a cargo del comprador. 
Más info por privado.


----------



## Kruger (6 Jun 2021)

En venta plata vieja:


- 9 Duros (Alfonso XII, Alfonso XIII) 16,80€/ud.
- 8 Pakillos 11,20€/ud
- 5 Monedas 5 Chelines Sudáfrica (peso 28,2 gr/ud, ley 500mls). 10,50€/ud.
Preferiblemente lote completo, envío incluido 295 €. VENDIDO.


----------



## Atanor (6 Jun 2021)

*PRECIO ESPECIAL ENVIO GRATIS*



- *10 monedas de 12 euros* - Año 2009 - X aniversario Unión Económica

- En perfecto estado. Todas selladas en su blister original.

*VENDIDAS*

- Sólo peninsula.
- Pago por transferencia bancaria
- Interesados contactar por privado


----------



## scratch (7 Jun 2021)

*EN VENTA*
Lote de 9 "Paquillos" (100 pesetas 1966, estrellas variadas)
Precio 100 €
En mano en Madrid ó envío a cargo del comprador


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2021)

Cambio Plots de Chía. 1 Tera = 1 Oz cualquiera. Ganancia esperada unos 10 USD por mes y tera. Se descargan x FTP desde mi servidor o se transfieren al disco que traigas.

El kilo de plata fina contenida en monedas, a 850 € negociables por cantidad. Ofrezco mismo precio de recompra a lo vendido, aunque baje el metal, y envío por mi cuenta a domicilio por MRW al día siguiente. Unos 150 kilos disponibles, pueden incluir monedas de 12 € o 2000 pesetas como parte final del stock (cuando me lo jodáis por completo)

























Moneda de los enamorados, con cristal Swarovski. a 100 € la unidad. 2 x 95, 5 x 90

La de la herradura y pajaritos, tirada de 500 unidades, mismo precio. 

Tirada limitada a 1000 monedas, quedan 9 disponibles. Incluye saco y caja de regalo.


----------



## jgomealm (7 Jun 2021)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## lvdo (8 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Hola
> Alguien me puede explicar como son los paquillos y los carlillos?
> saludos y gracias




Hola macalu, aquí tienes una explicación breve y concisa:

100 pesetas de plata – La veta de oro

Carlillos – La veta de oro

Un saludo!


----------



## macalu (8 Jun 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Hola macalu, aquí tienes una explicación breve y concisa:
> 
> 100 pesetas de plata – La veta de oro
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo


----------



## jgomealm (8 Jun 2021)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## Rafacoins (8 Jun 2021)

Hola, podrías decir los precios, y si se pueden recoger en mano? (si se puede de donde eres)


Gracias


----------



## Núm3r0 7 (10 Jun 2021)

*EN VENTA *
Monedas de Plata

*Tubo de 25 MAPLE LEAF --- 1 Oz --- Año 2016 --------- 750€ Vendidas

Tubo de 20 FILARMÓNICAS 1 Oz --- Año 2014 --------- 570 € ( 28,5 € Unidad )

Entrega en Valencia en mano.*


----------



## Manzano1 (10 Jun 2021)

EN VENTA:

->5 LINGOTES NUEVOS SEMPSA AÑO 2020 950€/unidad

->12 KILOS Granalla 999 750€/kg

Trato en mano Salamanca, Valladolid


----------



## Razkin (11 Jun 2021)

Pongo a la venta preciosa moneda DOBLE soberano 2020 *VENDIDA*





Año: 2020
Peso: 15,96 g
Metal: Oro
Pureza: .9167
Grosor (mm): 1,52
Diámetro (mm): 28,4

Envío en cápsula Leuchtturm ULTRA SIN BORDES. (donde la he tenido siempre. Estado: por supuesto sin circular)

Precio 750 euros envío nacional certificado incluido (o posible en mano en Navarra).
En privado más información o fotos si precisáis.


----------



## Elver Galarg (11 Jun 2021)

Buenas tardes, ¿alguien vende monedas de Alfonso XII, XIII y Amadeo en buen estado y que las inscripciones sean legibles? Serían para colección privada. 

También busco Pandas del 2015.

Gracias


----------



## disken (11 Jun 2021)

Ya tengo experiencias muy positivas con varios foreros alguno de ellos muy respetados, el trato ha sido siempre IMPECABLE.


----------



## Arbeyna (12 Jun 2021)

Buenos días,


----------



## Nostromos (12 Jun 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Pongo a la venta preciosa moneda DOBLE soberano 2020
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 682298
> Ver archivo adjunto 682323
> ...



Le mando un privado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Atanor (12 Jun 2021)

*PRECIO ESPECIAL CON ENVIO GRATIS*


- *13 monedas de 12 euros* - Año 2009 - X aniversario Unión Económica

- En perfecto estado. Todas selladas en su blister original.

*VENDIDAS*

IMPORTANTE:

- Sólo peninsula.
- Pago por transferencia bancaria.
- Interesados contactar por privado


----------



## VIEJOSAM (13 Jun 2021)

scratch dijo:


> Resubo con nuevo precio
> 10,75 €/ud. por debajo de spot (11,096 €)
> *Total 96,75 €*
> Resto de condiciones se mantienen.



Estoy interesado y vivo en Madrid.
Un saludo


----------



## ueee3 (13 Jun 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Dispongo de las siguientes monedas 1oz Koala. Tanto la moneda como la cápsula en perfecto estado.
> *Solo una unidad de cada. *
> ...



Me encantaría participar en todo esto comprando... pero me faltan los conocimientos necesarios.


----------



## pedro.rgo (14 Jun 2021)

en venta las siguientes monedas de oro

- 20 liras Italia 1882 (contiene 5,8 gramos de oro puro). Precio: 295 euros
- 10 pesos mexico 1959 (contiene 7,5 gramos de oro puro). Precio: 385 euros
- 25 pesetas 1876 (contiene 7,31 gramos de oro puro). Precio: 378 euros

Trato en mano en la zona del valles occidental o Barcelona. Mas info por privado


----------



## Jebediah (16 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por último de momento pongo a la venta 2 Queen´s beasts :
> 
> - 1 Dragón de Gales de 10 oz Proof NGC 69 Ultra Cameo 420 + envío.
> 
> ...



¡Joder, menudo precio! Una pena no haberla visto a tiempo.


----------



## Daviot (17 Jun 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¡Joder, menudo precio! Una pena no haberla visto a tiempo.



Habrá más oportunidades y teniendo en cuenta tu interés procuraré avisarte antes.

Un saludo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Habrá más oportunidades y teniendo en cuenta tu interés procuraré avisarte antes.
> 
> Un saludo.



Eres coleccionista o vendedor ? simple curiosidad, algunas veces posteas cosas bien guapas todo sea dicho y mira que no soy muy de alagar a nadie.

Me has despertado o llevas tiempo despertandome curiosidad por comprar onzas y estas cosillas, yo era mas de ir a lo bestia y tirar de lingotes o plata a granel pero esperare a que los precios bajen, no tengo duda de que lo haran y si no lo hacen es que mal andamos y estare mas pendiente casi de los latunes que de las platas.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Jun 2021)

Lingotes Sempsa a 880 euros. Últimas unidades corre que vuelan. Descuento en cantidad. También lingotes de 5 kilos Heraeus.


----------



## arbones (17 Jun 2021)

Te envié privado, me las quedo yo las libertades


----------



## Daviot (17 Jun 2021)

arbones dijo:


> Te envié privado, me las quedo yo las libertades




Jajaja, lo siento, Brigante te ganó por la mano.


----------



## disken (17 Jun 2021)

Trato cerrado!


----------



## Atanor (18 Jun 2021)

*PRECIO ESPECIAL CON ENVIO GRATIS*
* Último lote disponible!!!*

- *13 monedas de 12 euros* - Año 2009 - X aniversario Unión Económica

- En perfecto estado. Todas selladas en su blister original.




*Precio*: *176 Euros*. *Envío por correo certificado con número de seguimento incluido en el precio*.

*VENDIDO !!!

IMPORTANTE*:

- Sólo peninsula.
- Pago por transferencia bancaria (No BIzum, no Paypal... Sólo transferencia bancaria).
- Interesados contactar por privado


----------



## hornblower (18 Jun 2021)

Oportunidad para alguien a quien le interese hacerse con una buena cantidad de plata de una vez. Preparado para que ocupe poco y que su traslado sea fácil.
*Restantes monedas de 12 euros se retiran de la venta*


----------



## Razkin (21 Jun 2021)

En venta. Para todos los gustos

- 1 moneda 10 oz Leon de Inglaterra 2017. Ya muy difícil encontrarla ( La última que vi, en goldsilver.be a 600 euros, unas pocas y se agotaron. se puede comprobar ahora en su página).

400 euros más gastos envío RESERVADA  VENDIDA 




- 2 monedas libertad 2 oz PROOF (2018 y 2019). Elegantes. 170 euros más gastos envío (las 2 juntas) .  VENDIDAS




- 1 Moneda 1 oz Spiderman 2017. La primera, exitosa y escasísima de la serie Marvel (el resto esta chupao conseguirlas).
Me la quito porque no gustan los hombres en mallas. Soy más de Jabato. Capitán Trueno o Corto Maltés.
120 euros mas gastos de envío (solo si encontráis oferta mejor en internet, tienda que la tenga en stock, me decís y negociamos)




Disculpad las fotos de mi humilde móvil. Todas están en perfecto estado de revista.
Un saludo a la peña.


----------



## IzsI (21 Jun 2021)

IzsI dijo:


> Vendo monedas de plata Filarmónica de Viena año 2011.
> 
> Enseño factura de "elandorrano": Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería
> 
> ...




Pongo precio, 27€ por moneda.

Siguen en venta aunque hayan pasado días/meses, cuando hayan sido vendidas editaré este mensaje.


----------



## DARUMA77 (21 Jun 2021)

Vendo colección Australian Lunar I completa, 12 monedas, 1/10 oz oro. *Bajo de precio a 2700 eur. Vendido*
















Vendo colección Australian Lunar II completa, 12 monedas, 1/10 oz oro, *Bajo de precio a 2700 eur*.
















Vendo colección Australian Lunar III, años 2020, 2021, dos monedas 1/10 oz oro, . *Bajo a 350 eur.*










Todas en perfecto estado. *¡¡ Ocasion unica de comprarlas de un plumazo !!*

Los precios están calculados respecto la página GOLD.DE con una cotización del oro en 1540 eur oz ,* eligiendo siempre el precio más bajo,*

Resultado en Gold. Para:
Colección Lunar I, 3350 +alrededor de 40 eur gastos envio por tener que comprarlas en diferentes tiendas = 3390 eur – 2700 = *Estoy vendiendo con 690 euros* *de descuento respecto tiendas Gold.De.*

Colección Lunar II, 3125 + alrededor de 80 eur gastos envio por tener que comprarlas en diferentes tiendas = 3205 eur – 2600 = *Estoy vendiendo con* *605 euros de descuento respecto tiendas Gold.De.*

Colección Lunar III, 420+ 29 envio = 449 – 350 = *Estoy vendiendo con* *99 eur descuento respecto tiendas Gold.De*

En Ebay los precios son similares pero no hay disponibilidad de todas.

En mano en la zona norte de Madrid, (Alcobendas, San Sebastián de los Reyes).


----------



## Pérfido (23 Jun 2021)

Shalom foreros. Vendo lingotes de plata. Karlillos. Onzas (maples, kokas, elefantes etc). 
Preferiblemente entrega en mano. Burgos,


----------



## csan (25 Jun 2021)

Buenas,
Pongo a la venta preciosa moneda proof 8 escudos de 400 euros de Gaudi año 2002. De 27 gramos de oro puro 999. Tirada máxima de 3000 piezas.
En mano en Barcelona o envio. VENDIDA


----------



## csan (25 Jun 2021)

Buenas,
Añado las siguientes monedas:
Moneda proof de 4 escudos y 200 euros 2005 de 13,5 gramos de oro puro de 24k. ley 999 dedicada a los premios príncipe de Asturias, tirada de sólo 1691 piezas. En mano en Barcelona o envío. VENDIDA

Moneda proof de 4 escudos y 200 euros de 2006 de 13,5 gramos de oro puro 24k. ley 999, dedicada a Carlos V, tirada de 2350 piezas. En mano en Barcelona o envío. VENDIDA


----------



## jgomealm (25 Jun 2021)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Jun 2021)

Llega el veranito, por lo que...

*VENDO

Monedas de 1 onza de Plata Proof ASE (American Silver Eagle) con caja y COA original de la US Mint de los siguientes años: *

Año 1999 x 5 monedas *proof* a 70 €/unidad (tirada de 549.796 monedas)
Año 2000 x 5 monedas *proof* a 65 €/unidad (tirada de 600.000 monedas)
Año 2001 x 5 monedas *proof* a 65 €/unidad (tirada de 746.398 monedas)







Precios orientativos por internet en torno a los 100 US $ (horquilla entre 80 y 120 $)

Todas las monedas PERFECTAS / sin mácula / inmaculadas


*Además US Mint Silver Proof Sets 50 State Quarters años 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006









*
Contiene cent, nickel, dime (ag), 1/2 dollar (ag), 1 dollar + 5 x quarters (ag)

*Total 46,25 g de plata .900 = 41,625 g de plata .999*

Precio por cada set proof: *50 euros*

En USA, ebay.com , son más baratos, sin tener en cuenta envío y aduanas

*






Morgan Dollar 1921, 1921 D, 1921 S 26,70 g plata .900 Total: +- 80 g plata .900
Precio por las tres monedas (no divisible) : 84 euros*







*Tengo también algo de junk silver yankee (precio a negociar) y 100 karlillos (monedas de 12 €) sin circular / sin funda a 15,55 euros/unidad*

*https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/reflexion-dominguero-platera-prenavidena.1470639/#*
*BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV)*

Precios no válidos si hay más de un 2% de variación en el spot (21'86€/oz)
No subo más fotos para no abrumar..y porque he tenido que borrar unas cuantas (máx. 5 imágenes...este foro ya no es lo que era...)

A ser posible, entrega en mano en Madrid o Costa del Sol

También hago envíos certificados según tarifas de correos + seguro a cargo del comprador y bajo su responsabilidad
Añádase 1 euro para el embalaje, siempre a prueba de bombas 

Doy prioridad a foreros con ciertas garantías y/o trayectoria...pero todos hemos tenido que empezar en algún momento, por lo que garantizo comprensión a unos...y a otros

Dudas / preguntas por MP

Mis valoraciones de intercambios con otros foreros a mitad de página del siguiente link

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

*¡GRACIAS!*

p.s. siempre han sido un dolor de muelas los envíos desde fuera de la UE...pero a partir del 1 de julio nos vamos a c*gar


----------



## TradingMetales (29 Jun 2021)

Pacos a 10.50 y filarmónicas u otras onzas a 27 € cualquier cantidad. Cualquier método de pago.


----------



## macalu (29 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pacos a 10.50 y filarmónicas u otras onzas a 27 € cualquier cantidad. Cualquier método de pago.



Buen precio


----------



## TradingMetales (30 Jun 2021)

Regalo 1 paco tradeable (hasta unos 15 €) a los que hayan comerciado conmigo este año.

Y además les ofrezco que sean testigos de cómo podría ser posible multiplicar una cuenta de 15 € (1 paco) hasta poder llegar a comprar kilos o toneladas de plata. Trato sólo con gente de confianza (los que han comerciado previamente conmigo). Yo te hago ganar mucha plata y te doy el capital inicial necesario (1 paco) + la tecnología que lo multiplica (robot de trading). Tu luego me devuelves el paco + plata en concepto de comisión de beneficios obtenidos. Me quedo 3 lingotes de cada 10 que te haga ganar. Yo pongo todo, tú la cuenta en broker con 15 € que yo te doy. No se puede depositar mas dinero, solo sacar, si sale bien en menos meses de lo que esperas ya debería dar para muchos kilos.

A los tacaños les tacañeo 1 lingote más por reciprocidad. Ahora que se jodan por regatear, si quieren plata gratis ahora, que paguen 1 kilo más que todos los demás. Los últimos serán los primeros.

Estoy ofreciendo tecnologia que vale millones para reventar el COMEX. Y no, no es broma. El Ejército de la Abundancia sigue su carrera. Y seréis testigos y miembros. Habrá sitio para todos, incluso los que nunca me compraron nada, pero que sirvan los que comerciaron conmigo como ejemplo de los resultados que el robot obtiene en cuenta real, serán testigos de un "milagro" de trading.

Y si sale bien, voy a necesitar TODA vuestra plata y más. Yo las comisiones de uso las cobro en metal, y vendo el metal para poder pagarme. Los primeros afortunados podrán decidir después de probar el robot el poder ofrecer el acceso a otros amigos o familiares, (cuentas de hasta 15 €) que tú mismo puedes ir abriéndoles de tus propias ganancias. Espera duplicar la cuenta cada 15 días o menos, aprox. Y podría acelerarse mucho más en las próximas versiones al público. Realiza el 97-98% de las operaciones ganadoras.

Hacienda somos todos, pero en este caso el problema es tuyo, yo ayudo. Sirve cualquier broker de MT4, estamos usando roboforex de prueba, cuentas cent. (15 € = a 1500 € en cuentas normales)

Llevo más de 15 años esperando este momento. Y todavía le queda mucho al robot, las siguientes mejoras son exponenciales. Pero la perfección es para resarcirse, ya funciona como para ir mostrando algo comercial, es una de las técnicas de mi libro, la de la página 258. Programada por Orlando castejón, en youtube tienen el vídeo.

Y lo pongo en este hilo, porque este tema de momento "secretillo", es para los listos de verdad del foro. Así que enhorabuena si viste esta información, que sé que no te la esperabas. Y si eres un afortunado, espero que disfrutes de plata gratis.

El resto de los mortales podrán usarlo a través de QTNT, pero ya quedó saturado con gente que quiere entrar, os pondrán en espera.

¿Y si sale bien? Pues vamos a disfrutar muchísimo. Y de momento plazas limitadas hasta que se necesiten caras nuevas. Esto ya va a tomar aires de guerra bursátil real.

Cuando alguno de vosotros llegó a mi oficina y vió pantallas y servidores y decía.. pero que tienes aquí montado! pues a esto me refería, y ahora es vuestro turno, como os dije.

En resumen, tengo un robot que genera plata pero que para funcionar necesita plata. yo pongo toda la plata inicial, tu me pones toda la plata restante, o la que puedas llegar a conseguir, siempre de todos los beneficios que ya hayas obtenido. Tu tarea es convertir FIAT a metal, y pagar con metal para conseguir Fiat durante más tiempo, para comprar más metal.

Como salga bien este círculo vicioso vamos a arruinar brokers. Como cuando saqué el robot Grienstein hace casi 1 década y el mundo del trading por España enloqueció.

Pues ahora, mejorado y creado por alumnos, es una obra indirecta mia, es mi propiedad intelectual, y es su robot y diseño.

Y no sé si joderemos COMEX, pero yo me voy a divertir mucho.

Y a los que se han tragado el hilo y no va con ellos, si dentro de unas semanas o meses sigues interesado en meterte después de ver resultados de otros, estoy buscando a quien me consiga plata como profesión y a lo bestia, a cambio le puedo ofrecer robots, cuentas sin límites y negocios relacionados con el EA, por si algún fondo de inversión lo quiere (tengo ya 2 fondos interesados y sólo pasando unas horas desde la noticia).

Tengo una herramienta que da PODER, eso no se compra con dinero. Espero poder ayudar a España a esferas muy altas con estas herramientas si fueran necesarias, para una Tecnocracia real. Llevo años esperando y no voy a ir demasiado rápido, por lo que de momento solo se que busco amigos y gente para ir probando si quieren y garantizo el capital inicial. Como se pasaron la voz mas rápido de lo que esperaba (tengo alumnos ansiosos y otra gente que lleva literalmente, esperando años a estos días que están sucediendo) pues se hizo un colapso de cuentas solicitadas. Pero a mi me gustaría que gente de este grupo entre a probar, sobre todo porque sé que podéis conseguirme metal en cierta cantidad, que es lo que más me interesa. De hacer ricos, primero vosotros, los metaleros de PLATA. (Joderos los del oro un poco, os dejo de segundones si queréis)

Y nada más, por si no habéis flipado lo suficiente, pues lo que digo confirmo que no es broma. Por lo que espero de verdad vuestra respuesta o contacto para este asunto, a los que se sienten aludidos con este mensaje. Y más sobre todo, y con más cariño, a aquellos que tuvieron que vender piezas de plata para seguir adelante, y que se las compré con lástima cuando me enteré de las razones. Aceptad mi plata para ver si pudiera haber una salida al túnel. Sólo se necesita paciencia y esperar a ver cómo crecen esos 15 €.

Para los cotillas que quieran ver, o para los afortunados, podeis mirar aquí las próximas semanas: CONFEDERATION


Por supuesto, pensado para WSS, cuando les lleve la noticia y los resultados de cuentas reales, puede que haya fiesta de gorilas. Como siempre, primero se vió en burbuja.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Regalo 1 paco tradeable (hasta unos 15 €) a los que hayan comerciado conmigo este año.
> 
> Y además les ofrezco que sean testigos de cómo podría ser posible multiplicar una cuenta de 15 € (1 paco) hasta poder llegar a comprar kilos o toneladas de plata. Trato sólo con gente de confianza (los que han comerciado previamente conmigo). Yo te hago ganar mucha plata y te doy el capital inicial necesario (1 paco) + la tecnología que lo multiplica (robot de trading). Tu luego me devuelves el paco + plata en concepto de comisión de beneficios obtenidos. Me quedo 3 lingotes de cada 10 que te haga ganar. Yo pongo todo, tú la cuenta en broker con 15 € que yo te doy. No se puede depositar mas dinero, solo sacar, si sale bien en menos meses de lo que esperas ya debería dar para muchos kilos.
> 
> ...




Joder tío, ¿Y todo esto te sale así, a las 5:44 de la mañana? ¿Pero tu no duermes o qué? Ojalá os salga y os forréis, me voy que tengo que remar, ya oigo a lo lejos el toque del tambor...


----------



## FranMen (30 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Regalo 1 paco tradeable (hasta unos 15 €) a los que hayan comerciado conmigo este año.
> 
> Y además les ofrezco que sean testigos de cómo podría ser posible multiplicar una cuenta de 15 € (1 paco) hasta poder llegar a comprar kilos o toneladas de plata. Trato sólo con gente de confianza (los que han comerciado previamente conmigo). Yo te hago ganar mucha plata y te doy el capital inicial necesario (1 paco) + la tecnología que lo multiplica (robot de trading). Tu luego me devuelves el paco + plata en concepto de comisión de beneficios obtenidos. Me quedo 3 lingotes de cada 10 que te haga ganar. Yo pongo todo, tú la cuenta en broker con 15 € que yo te doy. No se puede depositar mas dinero, solo sacar, si sale bien en menos meses de lo que esperas ya debería dar para muchos kilos.
> 
> ...



No hay tanta plata en el mundo para hacer lo que propones


----------



## SheldonCooper (1 Jul 2021)

Hola chavales,

Vendo estas monedas de oro de 1oz

Entrega en mano en madrid o envío por mensajero con opción de seguro.


1550€ - 2020 1 oz £100 GBP UK Gold Britannia Coin BU1550€ - 2020 1 oz €100 EUR Austrian Gold Philharmonic Coin BU1600€ - 2017 $150 Canada 1 oz Gold 150 Voyageur .9999 Coin (Assay Card)1550€ - 2021 1 oz £100 GBP UK Gold Queen's Beasts White Greyhound of Richmond Coin BU1550€ - 2020 1 oz $100 AUD Australian Gold Kangaroo Nugget Coin BU (In Capsule)


----------



## quaver (1 Jul 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Regalo 1 paco tradeable (hasta unos 15 €) a los que hayan comerciado conmigo este año.
> 
> Y además les ofrezco que sean testigos de cómo podría ser posible multiplicar una cuenta de 15 € (1 paco) hasta poder llegar a comprar kilos o toneladas de plata. Trato sólo con gente de confianza (los que han comerciado previamente conmigo). Yo te hago ganar mucha plata y te doy el capital inicial necesario (1 paco) + la tecnología que lo multiplica (robot de trading). Tu luego me devuelves el paco + plata en concepto de comisión de beneficios obtenidos. Me quedo 3 lingotes de cada 10 que te haga ganar. Yo pongo todo, tú la cuenta en broker con 15 € que yo te doy. No se puede depositar mas dinero, solo sacar, si sale bien en menos meses de lo que esperas ya debería dar para muchos kilos.
> 
> ...



¿Riesgos?


----------



## Wiflhy (2 Jul 2021)

quaver dijo:


> ¿Riesgos?



NINGUNO!!, joder que tonterias preguntas!


----------



## casaire (2 Jul 2021)

BaNGo dijo:


> Vendo 5 centenarios mexicanos. 50 pesos.
> SPOT 1.875€.
> Varios años. 1928, 1945, 1947.
> En mano en Vitoria o Bilbao, o envío a cargo del comprador.
> Más info por privado.



Buenas. Las has vendido ya?. Un saludo.


----------



## SheldonCooper (5 Jul 2021)

Hola chavales,

Adjunto fotos y actualizo el listado:


1550€ - 2020 1 oz £100 GBP UK Gold Britannia Coin BU1550€ - 2020 1 oz €100 EUR Austrian Gold Philharmonic Coin BU1600€ - 2017 $150 Canada 1 oz Gold 150 Voyageur .9999 Coin (Assay Card) VENDIDA1550€ - 2021 1 oz £100 GBP UK Gold Queen's Beasts White Greyhound of Richmond Coin BU1550€ - 2020 1 oz $100 AUD Australian Gold Kangaroo Nugget Coin BU (In Capsule) VENDIDA


En el hilo de referencias tenéis algunos de mis acuerdos anteriores. He hecho bastantes tratos por aquí sin problemas.

Se venden en mano en Madrid o por mensajero con opción de seguro.

*PRECIOS ACTUALIZADOS 9 Julio*


----------



## DARUMA77 (5 Jul 2021)

*Vendo colección, Kangaroo - Nugget, 1/10 oz gold coins,* *por 6800 euros*
Incluye caja personalizada con dos bandejas , tiene capacidad para tres bandejas.

*Valorado segun Ebay y GOLD.DE cotizando el oro a 1509 euros onza, en alrededor de 7800 eur. *

Consta de: *37 monedas* de 3.1gr de oro .9999 cada una , *total 114.7 gr. oro .9999*
- 1986 proof , 1987, 1988, 1989, son Nugget, little hero.
- De 1990 a 2021 , kangaroo, ( ademas de la 2014 standar esta la especial 2014 kangaroo Lunar con solo 3591 piezas acuñadas.)
Todas en perfecto estado , solo la cara de la reina del año 1988 tiene algun desperfecto.

Se venden en mano en Madrid , Alcobendas.
*Vendidas.*


----------



## brigante 88 (7 Jul 2021)

Disponible:

*60 duros "variados" Alfonso XII- XIII- Amadeo............... Precio 16,2€ unidad*

Trato en mano zona Burgos, Palencia, Valladolid 
(también posibilidad de cambio por oro)


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Jul 2021)

¿Alguien me vende Karlillos? K12. Privado, gracias, pasadme el precio. Hasta 1000 monedas, gracias. 

Algunos lingotes de kilo disponibles el fin de semana, 900 € y 5 € de descuento adicional en los siguientes. Sempsas y WSS

De 5 kilos Heraeuss a 870 € kilo.


----------



## BaNGo (10 Jul 2021)

BaNGo dijo:


> Siguen en venta.
> Vendo 5 centenarios mexicanos. 50 pesos.
> SPOT 1.815€. Actualizado.
> Varios años. 1928, 1945, 1947.
> ...



Sigo vendiendo 4 centenarios mexicanos. 50 pesos.
SPOT-1% 1.815€. Actualizado. ****RESERVADAS****
Varios años. 1928, 1945, 1947.
En mano en Vitoria o Bilbao, o envío a cargo del comprador.
Más info por privado.


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Jul 2021)

RAIDEO A CIODE.

Es verano y no apiláis como debéis, Ciode ha recargado plata y hay que seguir apretando a Sempsa.


Vendo lingotes de 15 kilos, 5, 1,500 gr, 250, 100, y 50 gramos, como los de Ciode pero a 10 € más caro por cada producto (En lingotes pequeños 1 €), precio web en tiempo real del momento que se haga la transacción. También Granalla en sacos de 25 kilos. El kilo de plata a unos 800 o menos en lingote, plata granalla 999 a unos 720 el kilo en saco entero.

Me avisan si quieren, a partir del LUNES hasta que podamos volver a vaciar la tienda de kilos. La oferta desaparecerá cuando se agote temporalmente. Yo estoy exhausto y preparando algo gordo que se va a retrasar como siempre un poco más. Aprovechen la apilación o avisen a amigos, estos precios no se ven. Con 100 kilos o menos les dejamos vacíos. Voy tomando nota de pedidos, de momento yo tengo para entrega 3 kilos Sempsa a mano que recompraría el Lunes.


----------



## Hostigador (10 Jul 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> RAIDEO A CIODE.
> 
> Es verano y no apiláis como debéis, Ciode ha recargado plata y hay que seguir apretando a Sempsa.
> 
> ...



Yo despues de los 700 y pico gramos ke te enseñé,no vuelvo a comprar hasta septiembre,como
pronto
Creeme,me encantaria seguir,pero mi"maldicion"no me deja


----------



## recollons (11 Jul 2021)

Hola! Son originales o réplicas exactas de joyería?


----------



## Frankiesc (11 Jul 2021)

Tienes alguno con el lema de * ++ * DIEU * + PROTEGE + * LA FRANCE en el canto?


----------



## Frankiesc (11 Jul 2021)

DARUMA77 dijo:


> *Vendo colección, Kangaroo - Nugget, 1/10 oz gold coins,* *por 6800 euros*
> Incluye caja personalizada con dos bandejas , tiene capacidad para tres bandejas.
> 
> *Valorado segun Ebay y GOLD.DE cotizando el oro a 1509 euros onza, en alrededor de 7800 eur. *
> ...



Me interesan, te he enviado un privado...


----------



## recollons (11 Jul 2021)

No entiendo, es q hay diferentes acuñaciones? Perdon por mi ignorancia, pero no es una moneda q conozca.


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Jul 2021)

RAIDEA A PACO: a 10.5 €, miles de ellos. Sólo hoy, lunes y martes. Hasta vaciar CIODE de lingotes. También 3K Karlillos12 a 14 €

Por cierto el Raideo CIODE se retrasa al martes, el lunes debe ser fiesta o cierra la tienda. 

Me van avisando para organizar, gracias.


----------



## SheldonCooper (12 Jul 2021)

Hola chavales,

Actualizo el listado, siguen disponibles 3 monedas de 1 oz de oro, todas a precio SPOT, ahora está sobre 1518€:

VENDIDAS

DISPONIBLE CANGURO CANADA 2017 1OZ ORO


En el hilo de referencias tenéis algunos de mis acuerdos anteriores. He hecho bastantes tratos por aquí sin problemas.

Se venden en mano en Madrid o por mensajero con opción de seguro.


----------



## olestalkyn (13 Jul 2021)

*VENDO

URSS / CCCP 150 rublos 1977 Emblema JJOO Moscú 80 SinCircular Platino Pt .999 1/2 onza (15,56 g) en caja original





Precio 595 euros*
150 rubles platinum - Coins + Banknotes MA Coin shops

*Jamaica 25 dólares 1978 SinCircular plata .925 136,08 g = 4,04 onzas plata .999 25 Aniversario coronación Precio: 110 € (27,5 €/oz)
Proof Tirada 22.000 25 Dollars - Elizabeth II, Jamaica*







*Jamaica 25 dólares 1982 SinCircular plata .925 136,08 g = 4,04 onzas plata .999 Campeonato Mundial de Fútbol España 1982 Precio: 133 € (33,25 €/oz)
Proof Tirada: 30.000 25 Dollars, Jamaica*







*España 10.000 pesetas Cincuentín SinCircular 168,75 g Ag .925 = 5 onzas plata .999 Precio: 120 euros/moneda*







*1 x 1989 Reservado (Tirada 47.041 unidades) y 2 x 1990 Reservados (Tirada 25.625 unidades) Total: 3 monedas. Con cajas de madera, cartón exterior y certificados
10000 pesetas 1989 - Discovery of America, Spain - Coin value - uCoin.net
10000 pesetas 1990 - Spanish Royal Family, Spain - Coin value - uCoin.net*

Precios no válidos si hay más de un 3% de variación en el spot (Pt 940 €/oz / Ag 22€/oz)

A ser posible, entrega en mano en Madrid o Costa del Sol

También hago envíos certificados según tarifas de correos + seguro a cargo del comprador y bajo su responsabilidad
Añádase 1 euro para el embalaje, siempre a prueba de bombas 

Doy prioridad a foreros con ciertas garantías y/o trayectoria...pero todos hemos tenido que empezar en algún momento, por lo que garantizo comprensión a unos y otros

Dudas / preguntas por MP

Mis valoraciones de intercambios con otros foreros a mitad de página del siguiente link

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

*¡GRACIAS!

P.S. Aquí Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV) a mitad de página me queda alguna onza americana, quarters, halves, dollars...*


----------



## amar35 (13 Jul 2021)

Vendo soberano de oro 8 gr. 
Precio 395 envio incluido.


----------



## SheldonCooper (15 Jul 2021)

Hola chavales,

Ya solo me queda a la venta una moneda que finalmente no se vendió, el resto han volado ya:

2020 1 oz $100 AUD Australian Gold Kangaroo Nugget Coin BU - RESERVADA

Entrega en mano en Madrid o mensajero con opción de seguro.


----------



## bonoce (16 Jul 2021)

Vendo 5 cincuentines a 140 euros cada uno. A partir de 2 unidades portes incluidos.

Años: 
1989
1991
1991
1990
1992


----------



## Orooo (16 Jul 2021)

Para jugadores de poker
Vendo este cubrecartas de plata, es una onza de plata 999

En milanuncios las he visto en 60 y 70 euros. Yo la vendo en 30 euros.


----------



## Leonovgoldstein (18 Jul 2021)

Buenas

Vendo 1 oz oro krugerrand
3 soberanos de oro
20 francos suizos oro
Zona Guipúzcoa /Donosti

Interesados mensaje privado, cash, en mano o envio tambien acepto btc.

Creo hay un forero de la zona Mundofilia, podemos charlarbpor privado si te interesa hacer un trato benéficioso para los dos. 
Un saludo


----------



## brigante 88 (19 Jul 2021)

Disponible:

4 onzas "Somalia Elephant 2010"----------------- 33 €
1 onza "Somalia Elephant 2009"----------------- 35 €
Nota: (encapsuladas, presentan patina y alguna mancha)


----------



## Leonovgoldstein (19 Jul 2021)

Leonovgoldstein dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Vendo 1 oz oro krugerrand
> 3 soberanos de oro
> ...



Siguen todas disponibles


----------



## Forcopula (21 Jul 2021)

Vendo plata:
1 x Moneda rusa 5 Oz bicentenario del Goznak, calidad proof y COA 220€
1x Moneda 5 Oz Serednikovo State 2018, calidad proof y CoA 210€ 
La pareja de rusas juntas por 420€
RESERVADAS

5x Año lunar del perro de Ruanda 2018 en Blister --------- 36€/ud (175€ las 5 juntas)

5x Spinner Dolphin 2020 --------- 37€/ud (180€ las 5 juntas)

20x Libertad 1/2 oz Proof 2016 --------- 20€/ud

5x Pac Man New Zealand Mint 2021 --------- 36€/ud (175€ las 5 juntas)

5x Delfines + 5x Pac man + 5x Perro Ruanda + 20 Libertades proof 1/2 = 25oz 800€ envío incluido

Adjunto fotos de las rusas cachondas  (El reverso es el mismo para las dos)



















Entrega en mano en Madrid o envío certificado a cargo del comprador


----------



## Leonovgoldstein (21 Jul 2021)

Leonovgoldstein dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Vendo 1 oz oro krugerrand
> 3 soberanos de oro
> ...



Vendidas


----------



## Manzano1 (22 Jul 2021)

Vendo 7 kilos de Granalla 999 a 720€ el kilo.
Trato en mano en zona Salamanca, Valladolid. También envíos a península.


----------



## Furillo (25 Jul 2021)

Compro pandas de plata


----------



## Jimmyplor (26 Jul 2021)

Vendo lote monedas American Eagle Plata de 1986 a 2000.
Contactar por privado.

Saludos.


----------



## elias2 (30 Jul 2021)

A la venta dos lotes de monedas de plata:

67 monedas de plata francesas de 5 francos años 1960-1964.
Monedas de 12 gramos, ley .835, (10 gramos de plata pura por moneda).
Precio: 450€

15 monedas de plata francesas de 10 francos años 1965-1972.
Monedas de 25 gramos, ley .900, (22,5 gramos de plata pura por moneda).
Precio: 235€

Se venden juntos o por separado. Fotos por privado.
Posible trato en mano en Aragon. Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (31 Jul 2021)

Pongo a la venta los siguientes lotes:

*25 duros 11 duros* de Amadeo, Alfonso XII y XIII..., envío a cargo del comprador.




*Estuche olimpiadas Moscú 1980:* 3 monedas de 10 rublos (33,3g ley 900) y dos de 5 rublos( 16,67g ley 900). En total 119'87 gramos de plata .999, o lo que es lo mismo 3,854 onzas troy. Alguna tiene una minúscula manchita blanca... (envío a cargo del comprador)





*Dos monedas de 5 euros plata 1998 homenaje a la Guardia Civil.* Encapsuladas, con certificado pero sin caja. 33'62g ley 925 milésimas. (envío a cargo del comprador)






Contacto por mensaje privado. Pago en efectivo, por transferencia o bizum. Posibilidad de entrega en mano en Málaga capital.

Mis valoraciones al inicio del hilo actual de valoraciones que, por cierto, abrí yo:

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


----------



## L'omertá (31 Jul 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Vendo *1 oz de oro bullion Buffalo año 2015*, *ultimo año en que la US Mint los hicieron sellados en su plastico de menta* ( hasta ese año llegaban en laminas de 20 buffalos que se tenian que recortar), *con pequeña mancha de oxido en la zona de la cola/trasero*.
> *Precio 1700 euros*.
> Paso video a los interesados por privado. Contactar por mensaje privado, email o directamente por whatsapp.
> 
> *VENDIDO*


----------



## Narwhal (31 Jul 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Vendo *1 oz de oro bullion Buffalo año 2015*, *ultimo año en que la US Mint los hicieron sellados en su plastico de menta* ( hasta ese año llegaban en laminas de 20 buffalos que se tenian que recortar), *con pequeña mancha de oxido en la zona de la cola/trasero*.
> *Precio 1700 euros*.
> Paso video a los interesados por privado. Contactar por mensaje privado, email o directamente por whatsapp.
> 
> *VENDIDO*



Joder ha durado menos que un pastel en la puerta de un colegio. Sin embargo en Coininvest está más barata. ¿Acaso están más caros los precios en venta entre particulares??


----------



## L'omertá (31 Jul 2021)

Vendo:
*Krugerrand de 1 oz de oro 2018
Precio: 1530 €*
*Efectivo o transferencia. **Envíos** a toda España.
(Mensaje privado para más info y fotos, precio no negociable)
VENDIDA, MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS POR VUESTRO INTERÉS Y PRONTITUD.*


----------



## skifi (1 Ago 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> Joder ha durado menos que un pastel en la puerta de un colegio. Sin embargo en Coininvest está más barata. ¿Acaso están más caros los precios en venta entre particulares??



No soy parte en ese trato, pero me imagino que hay algunas ventajas aunque sea mas caro:
- Inmediatez
- No dejar rastro en albaranes de tiendas
- Conseguir la pieza / año concreto
- Pago en efectivo entre particulares


----------



## Mrbcn (1 Ago 2021)

Joder, que bonitas!


----------



## jgomealm (5 Ago 2021)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## DARUMA77 (8 Ago 2021)

Vendo colección completa 2oz plata Australian Lunar II, 12 monedas de 2oz de plata en capsula original y perfectas, incluida caja artesanal con serigrafía en la tapa con mandala del zodiaco chino.
*Vendido parcialmente, el resto pasa a la venta independientemente.*
1150 euros.

Tener en cuenta que la primera, el año del ratón está valorada en torno a los 300 euros y la segunda la del buey en 125euros, el resto tiene precios normales.
En mano en Alcobendas o norte de Madrid.


----------



## DARUMA77 (8 Ago 2021)

Vendo 2012 Dragón 10 oz plata Australian Lunar Series II, 310 euros. Vendida




Vendo 2012 Dragón 5 oz plata Australian Lunar Series II, 190 euros.




Vendo 2013 Arche Noah 5 oz plata. 150 euros. (Pequeña rayita a la derecha escudo)




Vendo 2021 somalia elephant 5oz plata , 170 euros.




En mano en Alcobendas o norte de Madrid, tambien envio a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (13 Ago 2021)

Vendo lote de 21 monedas de 5 pesos mexicanos de 1947-48, los famosos Cuauhtemoc, (moneda histórica tocho tocho), en muy buen estado, con oxidaciones propias de su antigüedad....* (envío incluido o entrega en mano en Málaga descontando el envío). VENDIDAS*

Puedes pagar por Bizum, transferencia o en mano.









También tengo:

*12 duros* de Alfonso XII y XIII... *195€ (*envío incluido)
*Estuche olimpiadas Moscú 1980:* 3 monedas de 10 rublos (33,3g ley 900) y dos de 5 rublos( 16,67g ley 900). En total 119'87 gramos de plata .999, o lo que es lo mismo 3,854 onzas troy. Alguna tiene una minúscula manchita blanca... *90 €*
*2 monedas 5 euros plata 1998 homenaje a la Guardia Civil.* Encapsulada, con certificado pero sin caja. 1 onza troy cada una...* 25 € unidad*


----------



## Scouser (13 Ago 2021)

Vendo las siguientes monedas (en mano en Valladolid este fin de semana o en mano en Burgos a principios de la semana que viene)
Mensaje por privado y fotos por Whatsapp. Posibilidad de envío.
*Soberano*
1890M - 375€
1894M - 375€
1898S - 375€


----------



## arbones (17 Ago 2021)

Vendo las siguientes monedas.

1/4 bestias de la reina

GALGO 430€
TORO 450€
HALCON 450€
LEON 475€

las 4 juntas 1790€

kruguerrand de 1/4 420€
kruguerrand de 1/2 780€

lunar 3 de 1/4 oro

raton lunar y buey 850€


entrega en mano en Vigo o posibilidad de envio a cargo del comprador


----------



## Furillo (18 Ago 2021)

Actualizo


----------



## Cipotecon (19 Ago 2021)

Menudos precios… se supone que el mercado secundario sería más barato… estáis valorando a precio de tienda hasta lo del 2000, incluyendo todo el premium de las tiendas…
Dicho esto cada uno que le ponga el precio que quiera, pero yo prefiero comprar 1 oz de oro a un distribuidor fiable que aquí Sino me voy a ahorrar una buena cantidad


----------



## Cipotecon (19 Ago 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No puedes pretender apilar piezas con cierto valor numismático o de colección como si fuera Bullion a granel.
> 
> Puedes poner un anuncio comprando bullion a precio spot o con pequeño margen, seguro que alguien tiene algo para ti.



Quizas no me has entendido; no me refiero a ese tipo de monedas, me refiero a las bullion 24k que se estan ofertando aqui practicamente a precio de tienda


----------



## csan (19 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Menudos precios… se supone que el mercado secundario sería más barato… estáis valorando a precio de tienda hasta lo del 2000, incluyendo todo el premium de las tiendas…
> Dicho esto cada uno que le ponga el precio que quiera, pero yo prefiero comprar 1 oz de oro a un distribuidor fiable que aquí Sino me voy a ahorrar una buena cantidad



Aunque no es propiamente el hilo para discutir estos temas, es un asunto que se presenta con cierta frecuencia.
¿Por qué alguien paga más del precio del metal por una moneda a un particular?
Yo mismo la semana pasada en medio de la caida del oro, compré a un particular un más caro del precio del metal. Una moneda de 2011 y encima española.
Mis razones:
Me faltaba para completar una colección,no estaba disponible en la ceca y el trato era en mano e inmediato.
Con eso quiero decir que la casuistica es enorme.
Hasta un humilde kruger que normalmente se encuentra al peso, (poco arriba, poco por debajo de spot). Según las circunstancias se puede vender por encima de la cotización.
Trato inmediato, en mano y sin registro puede ser aliciente para muchos.

P.S. Y para que el mensaje tenga que ver algo con el tema del hilo, aprovecho para pedir. Si alguien tiene monedas de oro, u oro y plata de la FNMT a partir de 2008 que me mande un mensaje privado. Que tal vez me interesen.


----------



## Blue Heaven (19 Ago 2021)

Compro monedas de oro, tipo Maple Leaf, Filarmónicas, Eagles, etc.
Interesados contactar por mensaje privado. Preferiblemente trato en mano en Burgos.


----------



## Jimmyplor (19 Ago 2021)

Compro monedas Panda plata todos los años.


----------



## L'omertá (20 Ago 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> *PLATA*
> 
> -Disponible lote de 66 monedas de *5 BOLIVARES* años varios.
> -Peso bruto: 1.610g Ley 900
> ...



Suerte con la venta, amigo. Sólo quería comentar lo "extraño" que me resulta pensar en el "valor" que tendrían ahora esas monedas en el país en el que fueron acuñadas. Y quizás, ahora, salvarían vidas.
Sólo era una reflexión, perdón por ensuciar.


----------



## Orooo (26 Ago 2021)

TODO VENDIDO


----------



## DARUMA77 (29 Ago 2021)

Vendo monedas de 2oz plata, Australian Lunar II, en capsula original y perfectas .
- 2009 buey 130 euros.
- 2010 tigre 75 euros .
- 2011 conejo 75 euros.
- 2012 dragon 85 euros .* vendida*
- 2013 serpiente 80 euros.
- 2014 caballo 70 euros . *vendida*
- 2015 cabra 65 euros.
- 2017 gallo 70 euros .
- 2018 perro 65 euros. *vendida*
- 2019 cerdo 65 euros . *vendida*
- caja artesanal para esta coleccion , con serigrafia en la tapa en pintura dorada , de mandala del calendario lunar en estilo tradicional chino, con los 12 animales del ciclo de 12 años. 45 euros. Caja vendida








En mano en Alcobendas o envio a cargo del comprador con pago por paypal o bizum .


----------



## muhammad_ali (31 Ago 2021)

Hola, vendo lote de 100 monedas de 100 ptas de Franco a 10'50. Entrega en mano en Madrid centro. Si cambiase mucho el spot cambiaría el precio. Gracias


----------



## yopyop (31 Ago 2021)

*VENDIDAS*

Vendo 6 monedas de 1 onza de oro Krugerrand.
En mano en Madrid.

Varios años.


----------



## Anuminas (1 Sep 2021)

Vendo monedas de 100 pesetas de plata a 10'5€/ unidad, 

Se hacen envios, para compras de 50 palillos o mas ENVIO GRATIS, también posibilidad de trato en mano.

Tengo muchas valoraciones por compra-venta en el foro


----------



## casaire (1 Sep 2021)

Vendo moneda de 80.000 pesetas de oro. Serie Cultura y naturaleza. 1995.

Pesa 27 gramos y es de oro 999. Solo 1914 acuñadas.

1400 euros pido por ella. He hecho tratos en burbuja anteriormente .

Preferiblemente en mano en Valencia o envío por correo certificado a gastos del comprador .Contactar por privado.







VENDIDA.


----------



## brigante 88 (2 Sep 2021)

Disponible ORO.

- Moneda 20 pesos Mexico 1959

Precio........ 750€
Trato en mano zona Burgos * VENDIDA*


----------



## yopyop (2 Sep 2021)

*VENDIDAS*

46 Medallas de plata. Colección Conquista del Espacio, con sus hojas y álbum. También incluye unas fichas en cartón explicativas con las misiones (falta alguna ficha).

42 medallas de plata pura y 4 de plata 0.925. En total 1.085 gramos de plata pura. Tienen el tamaño y peso aproximado de las 5 pesetas de plata.

Fondo en acabado brillo y los relieves en un precioso acabado mate.

Entrega en mano en Madrid (posibilidad en Pontevedra, Coruña o Ferrol).


----------



## Razkin (3 Sep 2021)

A la venta. Tubo 20 oz. Eagle 2021 tipo 1 (el bueno ). 570 euros (envío incluido). Aceptaría oro bullion, 1/4 oz o similar como parte de un posible trato.

vendido


----------



## CoinsVal (3 Sep 2021)

Me lo quedo 


Razkin dijo:


> A la venta. Tubo 20 oz. Eagle 2021 tipo 1 (el bueno ). 570 euros (envío incluido). Aceptaría oro bullion, 1/4 oz o similar como parte de un posible trato.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 762766


----------



## Muttley (4 Sep 2021)

Me permito colocar esto aquí, pues está directamente relacionado con el post:
10 reglas para la compraventa entre particulares 
Se aprecia si comentáis vuestras experiencias en el canal.
Gracias a todos.

Si la moderación o en general no se considera este post como apropiado aquí, borro mensaje


----------



## olestalkyn (5 Sep 2021)

*VENDO*

10 pesos México 1908 oro .900 8,34 g Tirada: 890.000 unidades Sin Circular *Precio 393 € vendida
10 pesos 1905-1959, Mexico - Coin value - uCoin.net





*

5 pesos México 1955 reacuñación oro .900 4,18 g Sin Circular *Precio: 191 € vendida
5 pesos 1905-1955, Mexico - Coin value - uCoin.net*







2,5 pesos México 1945 reacuñación oro .900 2,08 g Sin Circular *Precio: 99 € vendida*
*https://en.numista.com/catalogue/pieces18813.html*

Precios no válidos si hay más de un 2% de variación en el spot de este fin de semana (1.540 €)
Intercambio en mano en Madrid
Dudas / preguntas por MP

Mis valoraciones de intercambios con otros foreros a mitad de página del siguiente link

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

*¡GRACIAS!

PS Hasta 100 karlillos (monedas de 12 €) sin funda y sin circular a 14,50 €/moneda*


----------



## bondiappcc (6 Sep 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> A la venta. Tubo 20 oz. Eagle 2021 tipo 1 *(el bueno* ). 570 euros (envío incluido). Aceptaría oro bullion, 1/4 oz o similar como parte de un posible trato.
> 
> vendido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 762766



Eso de "el bueno", ¿qué quiere decir?


----------



## Razkin (6 Sep 2021)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Eso de "el bueno", ¿qué quiere decir?



Apreciacion personal aunque muchos otros lo comparten. El tipo 2 sacado para este segundo semestre del año, no ha tenido gran aceptación y si muchas quejas. Ya lo hemos comentado anteriormente en el hilo sobre monedas y lingotes de inversión. Y de hecho, si ves tiendas, se está vendiendo más caro el tipo 1 que el tipo 2 (eso si lo encuentras)


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (6 Sep 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Apreciacion personal aunque muchos otros lo comparten. El tipo 2 sacado para este segundo semestre del año, no ha tenido gran aceptación y si muchas quejas. Ya lo hemos comentado anteriormente en el hilo sobre monedas y lingotes de inversión. Y de hecho, si ves tiendas, se está vendiendo más caro el tipo 1 que el tipo 2 (eso si lo encuentras)



Efectivamente, y de hecho por ser el bueno, el precio al que lo vendiste fue un regalo. 570 euros el tubo (envío incluido) del tipo I, te deja la moneda puesta en casa a 28.50, un precio muy bueno teniendo en cuenta, como dices, que es complicado encontrar esa pieza, y que si la encuentras, por menos de 40€ no te la llevas. Una mejor compra que venta, desde luego.


----------



## Jimmyplor (7 Sep 2021)

Busco 20 pesos mexicanos calendario azteca.

Saludos.


----------



## napobalo (7 Sep 2021)

Vendo lingote de oro de 1 gr heraeus 24 kilates, 65 euros, trato en mano en salamanca capital


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Sep 2021)

Jimmyplor dijo:


> Busco 20 pesos mexicanos calendario azteca.
> 
> Saludos.



Usted, y cualquier metalero de bien.


----------



## Jimmyplor (7 Sep 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Usted, y cualquier metalero de bien.



Sin comentarios....


----------



## yopyop (7 Sep 2021)

yopyop dijo:


> *VENDIDAS*
> 
> 46 Medallas de plata. Colección Conquista del Espacio, con sus hojas y álbum. También incluye unas fichas en cartón explicativas con las misiones (falta alguna ficha).
> 
> ...



*VENDIDAS*

Las medallas las tenía reservadas, pero el forero no concreto la compra. Así que disponibles de nuevo.

Añado a la venta 30 monedas de 2000 pesetas que son medio kilo de plata pura (499,50 gramos exactamente).


----------



## Luis18 (9 Sep 2021)

Buenos días, 

Compro 2 Krugerrands en Madrid.

Telegram: @Jahsoldier88

Un saludo


----------



## Scouser (9 Sep 2021)

*Vendo* un pequeño lote de _medias onzas_ (7):
Koala - 2009, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015 - en cápsula
Lunar I - Serpiente 2001 - cápsula original
Fotos por WhatsApp

Todas en excelente estado - 139€ + gastos (en mano en Valladolid)


----------



## Kruger (12 Sep 2021)

VENDO 8 DUROS DE PLATA (Amadeo I, Alfonso XII y Alfonso XIII). 136€ envío incluido.
VENDIDOS.


----------



## centenario (12 Sep 2021)

Jimmyplor dijo:


> Busco 20 pesos mexicanos calendario azteca.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Baalbek (12 Sep 2021)

Muy buenas!, Se vende medio rollo original de 10 monedas de plata de Emu 2018. Primera moneda de la colección. 
Perfecto estado. Precio 455e env incluído.
Posibilidad de trato en mano en La Rioja/Madrid.


----------



## jgomealm (13 Sep 2021)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## yopyop (14 Sep 2021)

*VENDIDOS*

Vendo:

- Un Krugerrand de una onza de oro.




Entrega en mano en Madrid.

- Colección acuñada por la FNMT de monedas de plata (alguna bañadas en oro puro) Historia de la Peseta. Son 24 monedas y vienen en un estuche con sus cápsulas y el certificado de la FNMT.




Son 550,82 gramos de plata 0.925, por lo tanto serían 509,51 gramos de plata pura.
Algo más de medio kilo de plata.

Entrega en mano en Madrid o posibilidad de envío.


----------



## DARUMA77 (15 Sep 2021)

*Vendo monedas Australian Lunar II , 1/10 oz oro, Todas en capsula original en perfecto estado*

2008 MOUSE , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *615 eur. **vendida*

2009 OX , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. 290* eur.*

2010 TIGER , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *220 eur. vendida*

2011 RABBIT, Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *185 eur.*

2012 DRAGON , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *215 eur. vendida*

2013 SNAKE , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. 185*eur.*

2014 HORSE , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. 185* eur.*

2015 GOAT , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *185 eur. vendida*

2016 MONKEY , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *185 eur. vendida*

2017 ROOSTER , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *185 eur.*

2018 DOG, Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *220 eur. vendida*

2019 PIG, Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *185 eur. vendida

Todas suman 2910 eur , Las vendo por 2700 euros si alguien compra la colección de doce monedas mediante pago en mano.*




*.


Vendo monedas Australian Lunar III , 1/10 oz oro, Todas en capsula original en perfecto estado*

2020 MOUSE , Australian Lunar III, 1/10 oz oro. *195 eur. vendida*

2021 OX , Australian Lunar III, 1/10 oz oro. *185 eur.



*



Vendo moneda 2021 Australian KOOKABURRA , 1/10 oz oro, En capsula original en perfecto estado. *190 EUR vendida





En mano en la zona norte de Madrid, (Alcobendas, San Sebastián de los Reyes) , o envio a cargo del comprador , pago por paypal o bizum.*


----------



## yopyop (15 Sep 2021)

yopyop dijo:


> *VENDIDOS*
> 
> Vendo:
> 
> ...



Vendidos los anteriores, pongo a la venta reproducciones de sellos de Correos en plata 0.925 y chapados en oro. Las colecciones no estarían completas y tienen algún sello repetido.
En total son 885,69 gramos de plata 0.925 y por lo tanto 819,26 gramos de plata pura.
A precio de cotización *RETIRADOS*







Recogida en mano en Madrid o posibilidad de envío.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (17 Sep 2021)

Nada.


----------



## Hostigador (17 Sep 2021)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Vendo unos 800 karlillos a valor facial.



O.O
Señor,a eso llamo yo un"kit de supervivencia"


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (17 Sep 2021)

Hostigador dijo:


> O.O
> Señor,a eso llamo yo un"kit de supervivencia"



Me cago en la puta, tienes razón, me los quedo otros cuantos años mas.

Aunque el mad-max se hace de rogar, olvidaos, que no los vendo.


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Sep 2021)

*VENDO*

(2x) *1 onza de platino .999 Isle of Man 1985 One Noble: 1000 € / moneda*
(2x) *1/10 onza de platino .999 Isle of Man 1985 Tenth Noble: 105 € / moneda

1 Noble - Elizabeth II, Isle of Man
1/10 Noble - Elizabeth II, Isle of Man







Precios en Degussa del platino (los Nobles son relativamente raros)

Resultados de búsqueda para: 'platino'*

Intercambio en mano en Costa del Sol

Envíos certificados según tarifas de correos + seguro a cargo del comprador y bajo su responsabilidad
Añádase 1 euro para el embalaje, siempre a prueba de bombas

Dudas / preguntas por MP

Mis valoraciones de intercambios con otros foreros a mitad de página del siguiente link

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

*¡Gracias!*


----------



## Hostigador (17 Sep 2021)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, tienes razón, me los quedo otros cuantos años mas.
> 
> Aunque el mad-max se hace de rogar, olvidaos, que no los vendo.



JAJJAJAJAJAJA eso me pasa por abrir la bocaza
Pero bueno,tampoco veo necesidad en mi caso,tengo casi 100 gracias al
usuario"Rafacoins",y otras cuantas monedas...En fin,unos pocos kilos,de momento
prefiero"recargar municion FIAT"


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (17 Sep 2021)

Hostigador dijo:


> JAJJAJAJAJAJA eso me pasa por abrir la bocaza
> Pero bueno,tampoco veo necesidad en mi caso,tengo casi 100 gracias al
> usuario"Rafacoins",y otras cuantas monedas...En fin,unos pocos kilos,de momento
> prefiero"recargar municion FIAT"



Yo las pille directamente en el BdE hace bastantes años.

No es que necesite Fiat, pero me jode tenerlas en una caja que pesa como un muerto, y como tenga la mala suerte de que algún hijoputa de rumano entre en casa me quedo tieso.

Igual preparo alguna trampa vietnamita.


----------



## Hostigador (18 Sep 2021)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Yo las pille directamente en el BdE hace bastantes años.
> 
> No es que necesite Fiat, pero me jode tenerlas en una caja que pesa como un muerto, y como tenga la mala suerte de que algún hijoputa de rumano entre en casa me quedo tieso.
> 
> Igual preparo alguna trampa vietnamita.



"Igual preparo alguna trampa vietnamita."
Modo Rambo activado jajajajjajajaja
Bueno,no tienen por ke estar en casa,puede ser a 10 metros de,100 metros de,etc. eso ya cada cual


----------



## muhammad_ali (21 Sep 2021)

muhammad_ali dijo:


> Hola, vendo lote de 100 monedas de 100 ptas de Franco a 10'50. Entrega en mano en Madrid centro. Si cambiase mucho el spot cambiaría el precio. Gracias




Actualizo el precio a 10 euros. Preferible entrega en mano en Madrid pero también hago envío


----------



## Rafacoins (21 Sep 2021)

Hostigador dijo:


> JAJJAJAJAJAJA eso me pasa por abrir la bocaza
> Pero bueno,tampoco veo necesidad en mi caso,tengo casi 100 gracias al
> usuario"Rafacoins",y otras cuantas monedas...En fin,unos pocos kilos,de momento
> prefiero"recargar municion FIAT"




Hola Hostigador, me alegra que aún conserves las monedas

Guárdalas todo lo que puedas, con el tiempo valdrán mucho mas


----------



## Jebediah (21 Sep 2021)

Vendo maple coin de oro 1/2, 1/4, 1/10, 1/20 y maplegram 1g, todos encapsulados. 1400€ envío asegurado UPS incluido.

*-VENDIDAS-*


----------



## zapp (22 Sep 2021)

Hola a todos

Quiero vender mis monedas de plata actuales en Madrid. Sran unos 5 kg compradas hace unos años.
Si hay a alguien interesado pongo lista.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alrb (23 Sep 2021)

zapp dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Quiero vender mis monedas de plata actuales en Madrid. Sran unos 5 kg compradas hace unos años.
> Si hay a alguien interesado pongo lista.
> ...



¿Que tipo de monedas tienes?


----------



## zapp (23 Sep 2021)

alrb dijo:


> ¿Que tipo de monedas tienes?



Philharmonicas, eagles, pesos, lingotes Islas Cook, .. solo inversión 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alrb (23 Sep 2021)

zapp dijo:


> Philharmonicas, eagles, pesos, lingotes Islas Cook, .. solo inversión
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Lo más importante ¿Que precios? Te he mandado un privado.


----------



## zapp (23 Sep 2021)

alrb dijo:


> Lo más importante ¿Que precios? Te he mandado un privado.



Por ahora puedo liberar 49 maples 1oz y 45 philharmoniker 1oz a 22 euros cada una. Aceptaría 2000 euros por ellas.
Los lingotes monedas Islas Cook de 30$ 1 kg serían 2. A 720 € cada uno


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alrb (23 Sep 2021)

zapp dijo:


> Por ahora puedo liberar 49 maples 1oz y 45 philharmoniker 1oz a 22 euros cada una. Aceptaría 2000 euros por ellas.
> Los lingotes monedas Islas Cook de 30$ 1 kg serían 2. A 720 € cada uno
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Mando privado


----------



## Manzano1 (23 Sep 2021)

zapp dijo:


> Por ahora puedo liberar 49 maples 1oz y 45 philharmoniker 1oz a 22 euros cada una. Aceptaría 2000 euros por ellas.
> Los lingotes monedas Islas Cook de 30$ 1 kg serían 2. A 720 € cada uno
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Me lo quedo


----------



## alrb (23 Sep 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Me lo quedo



Perdón manzano pero lo estamos tratando en privado.


----------



## zapp (23 Sep 2021)

alrb dijo:


> Perdón manzano pero lo estamos tratando en privado.



Gracias a los que me habéis mandado privados y ofertas. 

He cerrado el trato salvo fuerza mayor.
Gracias a todos


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zapp (23 Sep 2021)

zapp dijo:


> Gracias a los que me habéis mandado privados y ofertas.
> 
> He cerrado el trato salvo fuerza mayor.
> Gracias a todos
> ...



Lo siento, pero no estoy acostumbrado a recibir mmpp y no tengo el tfno. Al instante.
Gracias


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alrb (23 Sep 2021)

Lo mismo en mi caso miaavg. No he sido yo el "agraciado"
Mandé un privado y lo he indicado por aquí a las 2:16. Luego lo estaba hablando en privado con el vendedor desde ayer. Pregunté ayer en *público *que tipo de monedas y precio. Se ve que no debería haber preguntado nada en público.......

Pero nada, te vas a comer, aparece otro y para él.
Orden cero.

De todas maneras prefiero seriedad antes que nada. Si alguien vende lote bullion por la zona Madrid a precio justo que me escriba. Modelos o pátinas no me importan, sólo 999. Gracias


----------



## macalu (23 Sep 2021)

Es curioso el canal de Telegram de subastas metaleras donde la gente paga precios mayores q en tiendas como goldsilver o Eldorado, ayer y es solo un ejemplo una eagle type 2 a 32 euros cuando en eldorado estaba sobre 28,a esto contribuye el creador del canal poniendo gráficos del oro a poco q suba para hacer subir la subasta
Saludos


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (23 Sep 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Es curioso el canal de Telegram de subastas metaleras donde la gente paga precios mayores q en tiendas como goldsilver o Eldorado, ayer y es solo un ejemplo una eagle type 2 a 32 euros cuando en eldorado estaba sobre 28,a esto contribuye el creador del canal poniendo gráficos del oro a poco q suba para hacer subir la subasta
> Saludos



mas curioso que para algunos vendedores siempre pujan los mismos compradores


----------



## alrb (24 Sep 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> mas curioso que para algunos vendedores siempre pujan los mismos compradores



Sobre lo que indicas así funcionan los famosos NTFs del mundo cripto. Muchas veces pujan los mismos que intentan venderte unos pixeles, unas tierras virtuales, arte virtual o lo que sea. Si se hace así, debe funcionar. Y no solo eso, va a más.

Disculpar que ensucie el hilo.
Lo dicho si alguien vende lote de bullion a precio justo por Madrid que me comente. Inversión.


----------



## Manzano1 (24 Sep 2021)

alrb dijo:


> Lo mismo en mi caso miaavg. No he sido yo el "agraciado"
> Mandé un privado y lo he indicado por aquí a las 2:16. Luego lo estaba hablando en privado con el vendedor desde ayer. Pregunté ayer en *público *que tipo de monedas y precio. Se ve que no debería haber preguntado nada en público.......
> 
> Pero nada, te vas a comer, aparece otro y para él.
> ...



Nose porque das por supuesto que yo no estaba hablando con el user en privado antes que tú... Para que quede claro le mande el mensaje al momento de la publicación en el hilo, para la próxima más decisión, mucha suerte.


----------



## vic252525 (24 Sep 2021)

zapp dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Quiero vender mis monedas de plata actuales en Madrid. Sran unos 5 kg compradas hace unos años.
> Si hay a alguien interesado pongo lista.
> ...



pon lista y precios


----------



## alrb (24 Sep 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Nose porque das por supuesto que yo no estaba hablando con el user en privado antes que tú... Para que quede claro le mande el mensaje al momento de la publicación en el hilo, para la próxima más decisión, mucha suerte.



Esto es un hilo de compra y venta. No quiero ensuciar el hilo aunque no me ha parecido correcta la última venta:
1. Un vendedor que no publica tipo y precio genero de aquello que vende. Hay que preguntarle en varias ocasiones, dando largas.
2. Un comprador que aparece de la nada y "se lo queda".

Positivo es pues la venta física parece que esta que arde. Esperemos que no lleguen aquí esos tiburones del telegram. Creo que no seria nada bueno para el hilo.
Con esto no escribo más.
El administrador puede borrar todos estos mensajes, tal vez ensucian el hilo.


----------



## Manzano1 (24 Sep 2021)

alrb dijo:


> Esto es un hilo de compra y venta. No quiero ensuciar el hilo aunque no me ha parecido correcta la última venta:
> 1. Un vendedor que no publica tipo y precio genero de aquello que vende. Hay que preguntarle en varias ocasiones, dando largas.
> 2. Un comprador que aparece de la nada y "se lo queda".
> 
> ...




Deja de llorar, suponer cosas y ensuciar el hilo, la proxima vez ve directo al grano y no regates al user, este es un hilo de compra- venta no para descargar las frustaciones de los usuarios.



Por cierto pongo a la venta algun kilo de granalla 999 a 725€ el kilo.


----------



## Forcopula (24 Sep 2021)

Vendo 
1 onza de plata Proof de la serie Queen Beasts Greyhound of Richmond, en perfecto estado, con cajas, libreto y certificado. Precio 100e más envío, posibilidad de trato en mano en Madrid.


----------



## L'omertá (24 Sep 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Es curioso el canal de Telegram de subastas metaleras donde la gente paga precios mayores q en tiendas como goldsilver o Eldorado, ayer y es solo un ejemplo una eagle type 2 a 32 euros cuando en eldorado estaba sobre 28,a esto contribuye el creador del canal poniendo gráficos del oro a poco q suba para hacer subir la subasta
> Saludos





https://dle.rae.es/estafa


----------



## muhammad_ali (26 Sep 2021)

muhammad_ali dijo:


> Actualizo el precio a 10 euros. Preferible entrega en mano en Madrid pero también hago envío



Pongo a la venta también 100 monedas de 12 euros de plata por 13 euros


----------



## alrb (27 Sep 2021)

muhammad_ali dijo:


> Pongo a la venta también 100 monedas de 12 euros de plata por 13 euros



Me interesa el lote de 12 euros. Escribí un privado


----------



## apeche2000 (27 Sep 2021)

Hola, estoy interesado en comprar el PANDA DE PLATA y el KOALA DE PLATA de 1 onza, ambos del año 2020

Contactar por privado, gracias


----------



## Forcopula (27 Sep 2021)

Vendo 1/2 onza de oro alemana, con certificado y caja incluida.

Reservada.


----------



## muhammad_ali (28 Sep 2021)

muhammad_ali dijo:


> Pongo a la venta también 100 monedas de 12 euros de plata por 13 euros



Monedas de 12 agotadas. Sigo teniendo en pakillos


----------



## negociante54 (28 Sep 2021)

Gracias por la información.
__________________
Visita mi blog.provident.com.mx


----------



## Manzano1 (28 Sep 2021)

REBAJÓ LA GRANALLA DE PLATA A 700€ KILO


----------



## macalu (29 Sep 2021)

Sigue la censura en el canal de Telegram por parte del Administrador @CoinsVal, un usuario escribe q la plaa esta bajando un 3 % e inmediatamente el administrador le borra el mensaje y lo silencia una semana
Tremendo lo del canal de subastas metaleras, q vergüenza


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Sep 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Sigue la censura en el canal de Telegram por parte del Administrador @CoinsVal, un usuario escribe q la plaa esta bajando un 3 % e inmediatamente el administrador le borra el mensaje y lo silencia una semana
> Tremendo lo del canal de subastas metaleras, q vergüenza



haced un canal paralelo que se llame similar mandad mensajes simultaneos a todos los miembros del primer grupo y que el otro canal sea libre y se pueda hablar, yo ya he hecho alguna cosa de esas cuando he tenido ganas de dar porsaco.


----------



## macalu (29 Sep 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> haced un canal paralelo que se llame similar mandad mensajes simultaneos a todos los miembros del primer grupo y que el otro canal sea libre y se pueda hablar, yo ya he hecho alguna cosa de esas cuando he tenido ganas de dar porsaco.



Si algo había q hacer, voy a crear no llamado chat metalero


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Sep 2021)

Esta CLARINETE, que la gente que sostiene el tingladete, viven de esto sino de que.....pero eh, que soy un FACHA.....


----------



## macalu (29 Sep 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> Vamos a ver @macalu , sin necesidad de ser abogado de nadie, @CoinsVal ya dijo en su día que NO se pueden hacer comentarios en el canal de subastas y que para eso ya está el chat del canal. Se ha dicho mil veces porque de lo contrario sería un laberinto de pujas con comentarios y por eso se abrió el chat aparte. Por otro lado, yo soy uno de los que generamente sólo puja en sus lotes pero NO es porque esté compinchado con él (no le conozco de nada y vivo en la otra punta del país) sino porque soy orero y menos platero y es de los pocos que mete oro de inversión. Ojo, muchas veces mete lotes más orientados a coleccionistas y por eso veis que se pagan precios superiores a las tiendas a igualdad de peso. No tiene mayor misterio.



Hablo del canal chat de subastas metaleras , a ti te parece normal decir q la Plata baje un 4% y q te eliminen el mensaje? Te parece normal q coinsval publique una captura donde se ve cómo sube el oro por una noticia y q otro escriba q el oro seguíra bajando y q te eliminen el mensaje? 
Sabes pq lo elimina? Pq perjudica sus ventas


----------



## Goldman (30 Sep 2021)

A la venta monedas de 12€ en su embalaje original en Valencia o mediante envío a cargo del comprador, 13€/unidad.


----------



## pinay7 (30 Sep 2021)

Como verificais que el oro o plata es de verdad?


----------



## Daviot (30 Sep 2021)

pinay7 dijo:


> Como verificais que el oro o plata es de verdad?



No ha lugar esa pregunta en este hilo. Pásese usted por el hilo de oro y plata o el de monedas de inversión y gustosamente será atendida su petición.


----------



## Chocomeli (30 Sep 2021)

Hola, esta claro que cada uno vende al precio que le da la gana pero creo que el objetivo de la venta entre particulares deberia ser obtener alguna ventaja por el hecho de librarnos de intermediarios.

No entiendo que las monedas de 12 euros se puedan ofrecer a 13 euros por ejemplo. Una moneda que solo sirve como bullion y que encima es de 0,925 de pureza con una prima estratosférica que supera a las tiendas (que parten de la base de tener q repercutir iva).

Esa moneda o se valora por su valor facial o por la plata. Es una locura pagar mas de su valor facial en estos momentos en cualquier caso.


----------



## macalu (30 Sep 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> No he visto tu mensaje de la plata, pero lo que habéis denunciado aquí del gráfico que puso en plena subasta sobre la subida del oro (ahí sí que estaba yo presente), pudo hacerlo porque en ese momento se estaban subastando* sus lotes, *y todos los que subastan (*cuando se subastan sus lotes)* ponen mensajes estimulantes que muchas veces son de coña, pero los demás NO pueden escribir nada y eso lo han dejado claro como norma en repetidas ocasiones.
> Hombre....yo creo que no hace falta que él ponga ningún gráfico para que cualquiera de nosotros pueda saber el precio del oro a golpe de click.



A los 3 segundos de poner el mensaje lo ha borrado y me ha echado del canal


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Sep 2021)

Chocomeli dijo:


> Hola, esta claro que cada uno vende al precio que le da la gana pero creo que el objetivo de la venta entre particulares deberia ser obtener alguna ventaja por el hecho de librarnos de intermediarios.
> 
> No entiendo que las monedas de 12 euros se puedan ofrecer a 13 euros por ejemplo. Una moneda que solo sirve como bullion y que encima es de 0,925 de pureza con una prima estratosférica que supera a las tiendas (que parten de la base de tener q repercutir iva).
> 
> Esa moneda o se valora por su valor facial o por la plata. Es una locura pagar mas de su valor facial en estos momentos en cualquier caso.




yo lo que comentas medio lo veo, te entiendo en ciertos casos.

Pero solo te entiendo en ciertos casos no en todos.

Pagar un eurillo mas en esas monedas tampoco creo que suponga nada al que las compra, si no las quiere logicamente puede dejarlas, pero un tio que a saber desde cuando lleva con esas monedas que quiera ganarse un euro tampoco es una cantidad a tener en cuenta ni aunque venda 100 o 200 de esas monedas.

Me parece que esas monedas se pueden vender todabia a esos 12 euros en el banco, entonces por la misma logica que dices que es muy caro venderlas en 13 y que tendria que venderlas en 12 el que las vende te dira que para vendertelas a ti en 12 se va al banco de enfrente las cambia a su precio y se quita de quedar con nadie con los posibles riesgos que le pueda suponer esa quedada, normalmente no pasa nada y todos sois en persona buena gente pero y si algun dia das con uno que no lo es ??

Pero vaya en todos los demas casos si estoy de tu lado, yo mismo casi siempre que vendo es a spot y alguna vez si he vendido algo por un poco mas, no mucho es por el tema que te he comentado arriba por que quizas para vender a spot ni te interese y te tengas que ganar aunque sea unos pocos eurillos en una venta de pongamos 200 euros para que la venta sea medio logica por parte de el vendedor.

hay casos y casos, tambien he visto poner en venta lingotes de oro a mismo precio que degussa o unos euros menos, pues para eso casi mejor degussa y al menos no te calientas la cabeza de si es o no es bueno lo que compras, pero tambien puede ser que te merezca la pena por que el que venda te pille a diez minutos de tu casa y digas bueno venga voy a ver que tiene.......... o tambien habra de los que no quieran que ni dios sepa que estan comprando y prefieren comprar a particular, si es que hay muchos casos hombre,


----------



## yopyop (30 Sep 2021)

Moneda 80000 año 1993 Año Santo Jacobeo, 27 gramos de oro *RETIRADA*





Moneda 40000 año 1989 1ª serie V Centenario descubrimiento América 13,50 gramos de oro *RETIRADA*





Moneda 40000 año 2000 V Centenario Emperador Carlos V 15,55 gramos (media onza) de oro *RETIRADA*





Entrega en mano en Madrid.


----------



## yopyop (30 Sep 2021)

Moneda 200 euros 2009 Felipe II 13,50 gramos de oro *VENDIDA*





Moneda 200 euros 2008 Alfonso X El Sabio 13,50 gramos de oro *RETIRADA*





Moneda 100 euros 2011 Joyas numismáticas moneda Visigoda 6,75 gramos de oro *RETIRADA*





Entrega en mano en Madrid


----------



## yopyop (30 Sep 2021)

Moneda 20 euros 2013 75 aniversario Juan Carlos I 1,24 gramos de oro *RETIRADA*




Moneda 10 Cóndores 20.3397x0.900= 18,31 gramos de oro *RETIRADA* (tiene una marca de punzón en el escudo de haber comprobado su interior, imagino, queda centrada).





Entrega en mano en Madrid


----------



## Estais_avisados (30 Sep 2021)

Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de plata de 1 onza, ofertas por privado. gracias.


----------



## Autómata (1 Oct 2021)

Chocomeli dijo:


> Hola, esta claro que cada uno vende al precio que le da la gana pero creo que el objetivo de la venta entre particulares deberia ser obtener alguna ventaja por el hecho de librarnos de intermediarios.
> 
> No entiendo que las monedas de 12 euros se puedan ofrecer a 13 euros por ejemplo. Una moneda que solo sirve como bullion y que encima es de 0,925 de pureza con una prima estratosférica que supera a las tiendas (que parten de la base de tener q repercutir iva).
> 
> Esa moneda o se valora por su valor facial o por la plata. Es una locura pagar mas de su valor facial en estos momentos en cualquier caso.



Esas monedas cuando la plata llegó a estar a 25€ en 2012 las compraba el Andorrano por encima del facial, había gente que se iba a ciudades donde todavía tuviera existencias el BdE y se pagaba el viaje con la diferencia.
No se si existen monedas con valor facial y un valor del metal tan cercano. Como forma de tener dinero en casa me parece la mejor y entiendo que se compren por 1€ más, por las molestias.

Yo me deshice de las que tenía, una parte se las vendí a un coleccionista y otras las fui a cambiar al BdE. Guardo una pequeña cantidad de recuerdo.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Oct 2021)

busco tubos de britanias


----------



## Chocomeli (1 Oct 2021)

Autómata dijo:


> Esas monedas cuando la plata llegó a estar a 25€ en 2012 las compraba el Andorrano por encima del facial, había gente que se iba a ciudades donde todavía tuviera existencias el BdE y se pagaba el viaje con la diferencia.
> No se si existen monedas con valor facial y un valor del metal tan cercano. Como forma de tener dinero en casa me parece la mejor y entiendo que se compren por 1€ más, por las molestias.
> 
> Yo me deshice de las que tenía, una parte se las vendí a un coleccionista y otras las fui a cambiar al BdE. Guardo una pequeña cantidad de recuerdo.



La cotizacion de la plata es la que es y sale mucha mas prima que en tienda. Ahora el valor de la plata ni se acerca al facial.


----------



## subvencionados (1 Oct 2021)

Alguien sabe de algún laboratorio en España que garantice la calidad y cantidad del oro, o de alguna empresa que ofrezca ese servicio? Y de empresas de transporte especializadas tanto en el aseguramiento como en el transporte y el almacenamiento de oro.

Gracias


----------



## PLACOINS (1 Oct 2021)

EL hilo se creo para ofrecer o demandar piezas , se pierden los anuncios entre mensajes que ni venden ni compran . Por favor no lo toméis a mal , pero yo creo que tenemos muchos hilos como por ejemplo " ORO Y PLATA POST OFICIAL" , para escribir todo lo relacionado con el tema y dejar este exclusivamente para compras y ventas. Ya se ha hablado esto en mas de una ocasión aquí . Da coraje , abrir el hilo y encontrarte con mensajes ajenos a la finalidad del mismo. Un saludo.


----------



## amar35 (2 Oct 2021)

amar35 dijo:


> Vendo soberano de oro 8 gr.
> Precio 395 envio incluido.



*REBAJO EL PRECIO A 380 ENVIO POR MENSAJERIA INCLUIDO *

*Pongo a la venta tambien 286 pakillos a 10,90 la unidad.*
No tienen que ser los 286 ,venderia tambien lotes mas pequeños.


Vendido el soberano y 24 pakillos


----------



## kragh (4 Oct 2021)

Hola
Pongo a la venta un lote de...
VENDIDAS


----------



## yopyop (5 Oct 2021)

yopyop dijo:


> Moneda 80000 año 1993 Año Santo Jacobeo, 27 gramos de oro *RETIRADA*
> Ver archivo adjunto 792306
> Ver archivo adjunto 792307
> Ver archivo adjunto 792301
> ...



Vendida una, el resto en venta, las del mensaje citado y los dos mendajes siguientes.


----------



## Jimmyplor (5 Oct 2021)

Busco moneda de oro México de 20 pesos, 10 pesos, 5 pesos, 2'5 pesos y 2 pesos.

Saludos,


----------



## vic252525 (7 Oct 2021)

Ofrezco más Granalla de cobre
Ver archivo adjunto 633107


a 12 eur/kilo, Sin pedido mínimo , envóo a vuestro cargo.


----------



## Kruger (7 Oct 2021)

VENDO:
Serie lunar II , 12 monedas de 1 onza, cápsulas originales, estuche incluido.
2008 (ratón), 2009 (Buey), 2010 (tigre), 2011(conejo), 2012 (dragón), 2013 (serpiente), 2014 (caballo), 2015 (cabra), 2016 (mono), 2017 (gallo), 2018 (perro) y 2019 (cerdo). Precio 425€ envío incluido.

Serie lunar III año 2022 (tigre) moneda de 2 onzas. Precio 75€ envío incluido. No disponible.


----------



## apeche2000 (8 Oct 2021)

Estoy interesado en COMPRAR el PANDA de plata de 2020 de una onza

Por otro lado, estoy interesado en VENDER O CAMBIAR el PANDA de plata de una onza de 2006 y el de 2009.

Si tienes el de 2020 podemos plantear un intercambio pagando por tu parte la diferencia, ya que los que yo estoy interesado en vender son mas caros (precios a convenir)


----------



## amar35 (8 Oct 2021)

*Rebajo a 10,80 la unidad de 286 pakillos*

No tienen que ser los 286 ,venderia tambien lotes mas pequeños.


----------



## macalu (10 Oct 2021)

Interesado en comprar el koala del 2020 y pandas desde 1989


----------



## ElMayoL (10 Oct 2021)

amar35 dijo:


> *Rebajo a 10,80 la unidad de 286 pakillos*
> 
> No tienen que ser los 286 ,venderia tambien lotes mas pequeños.



De donde eres?


----------



## amar35 (10 Oct 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> De donde eres?



Respondido por privado


----------



## TarasBulba (11 Oct 2021)

Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de plata en Mallorca. Si hay alguien que me informe, MP.


----------



## muhammad_ali (11 Oct 2021)

Hola, actualizo monedas y pongo lote de 200 a la venta por 1900 euros. Sale la unidad a 9'50.


----------



## Estais_avisados (11 Oct 2021)

5 pesetas de Franco 1949 muy rara escucho ofertas


----------



## CoinsVal (11 Oct 2021)

Buenas noches!

Compro en mano en Valencia preferiblemente (aunque hay posibilidad de otras ciudades)

1/10, 1/4, 1/2, 1oz de oro con la única condicion que sean de acuñación oficial, nada privado.
Pago en efectivo o transferencia como interese al vendedor.

a spot aunque se puede pagar más dependiendo de la moneda.

Rápida respuesta al privado.


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Oct 2021)

amar35 dijo:


> *REBAJO EL PRECIO A 380 ENVIO POR MENSAJERIA INCLUIDO *
> 
> *Pongo a la venta tambien 286 pakillos a 10,90 la unidad.*
> No tienen que ser los 286 ,venderia tambien lotes mas pequeños.
> ...



Puedes poner


amar35 dijo:


> *REBAJO EL PRECIO A 380 ENVIO POR MENSAJERIA INCLUIDO *
> 
> *Pongo a la venta tambien 286 pakillos a 10,90 la unidad.*
> No tienen que ser los 286 ,venderia tambien lotes mas pequeños.
> ...



que tal están los pakillos? Mucho rallajo?


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Oct 2021)

muhammad_ali dijo:


> Hola, actualizo monedas y pongo lote de 200 a la venta por 1900 euros. Sale la unidad a 9'50.



Actualizas que? Que monedas?


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (11 Oct 2021)

CoinsVal dijo:


> Buenas noches!
> 
> Compro en mano en Valencia preferiblemente (aunque hay posibilidad de otras ciudades)
> 
> ...




OMG, el subastero. No creo que aki nadie te venda nada, no tienes buena fama. Al carrer pompero.


----------



## CoinsVal (12 Oct 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> OMG, el subastero. No creo que aki nadie te venda nada, no tienes buena fama. Al carrer pompero.



Primero deberías aprender a escribir y segundo, deberías usar este hilo para lo que es, que es comprar y vender. Todo lo demás no relacionado no va a aqui…


----------



## Tichy (12 Oct 2021)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> 5 pesetas de Franco 1949 muy rara escucho ofertas



1. Esa moneda no es de oro ni de plata, que es de lo que va este hilo.

2. Lo de "muy rara", dependerá del año de la estrella. Puede ser muy rara o puede ser corriente. Por no hablar de cómo hacer una oferta sin conocer el estado de la pieza.

3. Perdón por el mensaje ajeno al hilo. Ningún forero habitual necesita estas puntualizaciones. Pero por si acaso.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (12 Oct 2021)

CoinsVal dijo:


> Primero deberías aprender a escribir y segundo, deberías usar este hilo para lo que es, que es comprar y vender. Todo lo demás no relacionado no va a aqui…



Subastero ¿porKe m blokeas? Puedo ver la respuesta pero cuando me logueo, ya no esta. Ke pena k este no sea tu canal de Telegram xa expulsarme... jijijijiji m vas aguantar hasta ke m canse. Tranki, como ves hay trukis pa leerte y respomderte jojojojo

Oye tus subastas molan, s la primera vez ke veo k el subastero retira lotes si los anteriores no alcanzan el precio que considera. Haber si explicas eso porke mola eso de retirar piezas en medio de la subasta. Pa eso pon reserva no crres 

Pero tienes razon, este hilo s d compra, lo mismo hay k abrir 1 xa debatir sobre tus subastas, puedes invitar a juan bellot, colegui pompero. Aunke x aki ya se te conoce, de largo. Al carrrrrrrreeeeeer pompero


----------



## macalu (12 Oct 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Subastero ¿porKe m blokeas? Puedo ver la respuesta pero cuando me logueo, ya no esta. Ke pena k este no sea tu canal de Telegram xa expulsarme... jijijijiji m vas aguantar hasta ke m canse. Tranki, como ves hay trukis pa leerte y respomderte jojojojo
> 
> Oye tus subastas molan, s la primera vez ke veo k el subastero retira lotes si los anteriores no alcanzan el precio que considera. Haber si explicas eso porke mola eso de retirar piezas en medio de la subasta. Pa eso pon reserva no crres
> 
> Pero tienes razon, este hilo s d compra, lo mismo hay k abrir 1 xa debatir sobre tus subastas, puedes invitar a juan bellot, colegui pompero. Aunke x aki ya se te conoce, de largo. Al carrrrrrrreeeeeer pompero



Vaya tela con el coinsval,menos mal q ya le queda poco para q se le acabe el chollo


----------



## amar35 (12 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Puedes poner
> 
> que tal están los pakillos? Mucho rallajo?



Pues hay de todo,pero en muy mal estado no hay.Las he visto machacadas literalmente,en estas casi todas tienen las estrellas visibles.


----------



## Mediterrand (12 Oct 2021)

Hola, busco onzas de plata. Sólo animales y sólo en perfecto estado. Preferiblemente Barcelona en mano. Mensaje privado. Gracias.


----------



## Cipotecon (12 Oct 2021)

amar35 dijo:


> Pues hay de todo,pero en muy mal estado no hay.Las he visto machacadas literalmente,en estas casi todas tienen las estrellas visibles.



De donde eres? Manda por privado si quieres, otro forero te pregunto pero se lo enviaste por privado, por eso pregunto de nuevo


----------



## muhammad_ali (12 Oct 2021)

Actualizo cantidad y precio ya que antes tenía 100 pakillos a 10€. Ahora tengo 200 a 9'50€ (recién reservadas a otro forero)

En los próximos días tendré alguna chapa más para ofertar.


----------



## yopyop (13 Oct 2021)

Vendo moneda del Centenario, 50 pesos de oro de 1947.




*VENDIDA*

Entrega en mano en Madrid


----------



## feldene flash (13 Oct 2021)

a como se paga el kg de plata??


----------



## muhammad_ali (13 Oct 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> a como se paga el kg de plata??



Ahora cotiza a 650


----------



## Kid (14 Oct 2021)

Vendo lote de 5 monedas 
*Silver 1 1/2 oz POLAR BEAR 2013*
En perfecto estado y encapsuladas.
Trato en mano zona de Barcelona.
Precio del lote 200€


----------



## muhammad_ali (14 Oct 2021)

muhammad_ali dijo:


> Actualizo cantidad y precio ya que antes tenía 100 pakillos a 10€. Ahora tengo 200 a 9'50€ (recién reservadas a otro forero)
> 
> Estas monedas ya las he vendido pero voy a sacar más. Te he escrito por privado.


----------



## Furillo (14 Oct 2021)

SEMPSA


----------



## Pelopo (15 Oct 2021)

Buenos Dias!!
Pongo en venta :
Lingote de Kg Argor 750€ vendido
20 pesos mexico año 1959, 765€ vendida

ambos llevan envio por tipsa incluido en el precio
fotos y más detalles por privado

email alebreval@hotmail.com


----------



## Jebediah (15 Oct 2021)

¿Alguna idea de qué es esta moneda? Parece que en su día fue una medalla. Podría interesar su venta si alguien sabe el precio. Graciass.


----------



## DPimpon (16 Oct 2021)

Vendo 100 pakitos. La entrega puede ser en mano en Madrid o envío a gusto y coste del comprador
vendidas a un excelente forero y gran conversador. Muchas gracias


----------



## El tapicerrr (16 Oct 2021)

Hola. Busco lingotes pequeños de oro en blister. 1... 2.. o 2,5 gramos. 
También me puede interesar lingotes 250 gramos o 10 onzas de plata. 
Precios asequibles por favor, no salvajadas


----------



## oscar135 (16 Oct 2021)

Vendo 400 pakillos a VENDIDOS€/unidad.

Trato en mano en zona de Burgos otras zonas preguntar por privado.

Doy prioridad a trato en mano y lote completo


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Oct 2021)

Buenas noches,


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Oct 2021)

Monedas de 12 euros,

512 monedas a 6650 euros por transferencia bancaria. Varios lotes disponibles, si no llegas a la cantidad no te preocupes que la troceo.


Trato en mano en Madrid, cash o transferencia. Envíos nacionales a 10 euros en 24 horas. Criptos con sobrecoste del 2%

Lingotes, granalla y onzas variadas a mejor precio que cualquier tienda nacional. Onzas a 24 euros o menos, recompro onzas a 22.

Acepto intercambios de metal. Cambio onzas x pacos feos.
Cambio 100 monedas de 12 x 135 pacos.
Compro plata pagando en criptos. Vendo criptos x cualquier cosa apilable.

Se ofrece factura opcional. 2 tiendas físicas donde comerciar. 

+34 622 681659


----------



## wolfy (18 Oct 2021)

Hola!

Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de Oro 

Onzas de Oro (Krugerrand, US$, Maple Leaf, Etc) o más pequeñas (Soberanos, Etc)

Compra en Madrid (Preferiblemente capital)

Ofertas por privado.


----------



## Daviot (19 Oct 2021)

wolfy dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de Oro
> 
> ...



Hola @wolfy, ¿es la primera vez que compras o vendes en el foro?. Lo digo porque no he encontrado ninguna referencia sobre ti en el hilo de valoraciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## wolfy (19 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Hola @wolfy, ¿es la primera vez que compras o vendes en el foro?. Lo digo porque no he encontrado ninguna referencia sobre ti en el hilo de valoraciones.
> 
> Un saludo.



He comprado en el foro pero hace muuuucho tiempo. Antes del tema de valoraciones.

Cuando he vendido, he utilizado otros canales.  

Solo tienes que ver mi fecha de registro y reputación.

Saludetes. ;-)


----------



## Arthur69 (19 Oct 2021)

Gran Canaria.
¿Alguien interesado en compra, venta o trueque de monedas oro / plata?.


----------



## esquilero (19 Oct 2021)

Alguien vende onzas de oro australianas?
Precio?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Oct 2021)

Por lo que he visto... veo descuentos pero no GRANDES decuentos respecto a tiendas...


----------



## frankie83 (20 Oct 2021)

esquilero dijo:


> Alguien vende onzas de oro australianas?
> Precio?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Había uno por aquí que vendía 1/10 de onza creo.. mira en el hilo


----------



## DARUMA77 (20 Oct 2021)

DARUMA77 dijo:


> *Vendo monedas Australian Lunar II , 1/10 oz oro, Todas en capsula original en perfecto estado*
> 2008 MOUSE , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *615 eur. **vendida*
> 2009 OX , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *300 eur.*
> 2010 TIGER , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *220 eur.*
> ...


----------



## muhammad_ali (22 Oct 2021)

Pongo a la venta pakillos a spot. Hago envío y también entrega en mano en Madrid.

Interesados por privado. 

Saludos


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Oct 2021)

Buenas noches,


----------



## Jimmyplor (23 Oct 2021)

Vendo 4 monedas Panda plata:

- Panda año 1990: 85€
- Panda año 1995: 100€
- Panda año 1996: 95€
- Panda año 2005: 65€








Zona Barcelona, Tarragona o Lleida. Hago envíos (A cargo de comprador).

Para más detalles por mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## Mijuanro (23 Oct 2021)

Muy buenas a todos,

Se ceden piezas de 100 pesetas plata, "pakillos" en cantidades y lotes, para 200 piezas a 9,50, para cantidades superiores a mil piezas mejores precios y me desplazo por toda la península para entrega en mano.

Ante la duda preguntar por privado aclaraciones y otras alternativas de inversión en metales y numismática.


----------



## Jimmyplor (24 Oct 2021)

Busco 20 pesos Méjico oro.


----------



## Mijuanro (25 Oct 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> ¿Se “ceden”?



Las formas, es como decir que dispongo a la venta, disculpa las molestias


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Oct 2021)

Buenas tardes,


----------



## Xenomorfo (27 Oct 2021)

VENDIDA


----------



## muhammad_ali (28 Oct 2021)

Hola a todos, sigo teniendo pakillos a spot.

Hago envío o entrega en mano en Madrid.

Cualquier duda contesto por privado.


----------



## DARUMA77 (30 Oct 2021)

*Vendo monedas Australian Lunar II , 1/10 oz oro, Todas en capsula original en perfecto estado, He bajado el precio.*


2009 OX , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *290 eur.*

2011 RABBIT, Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *185 eur.*

2013 SNAKE , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *185eur.*

2014 HORSE , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *185 eur.*

2017 ROOSTER , Australian Lunar II, 1/10 oz oro. *185 eur.* 

2021 OX Australian Lunar *III* , 1/10 oz oro. *185 EUR.

En mano en la zona norte de Madrid, (Alcobendas, San Sebastián de los Reyes) , o envio a cargo del comprador , pago por paypal o bizum.*


----------



## brigante 88 (31 Oct 2021)

Disponible Plata.

-20 monedas de 2 pesetas variadas........... 115€

-5 monedas México "Cuauhtemoc".............105€. RESERVADO 


-Se vende preferiblemente los dos lotes en conjunto.
Envío gratuito por la compra de los 2 lotes, (un solo lote 5€ )


----------



## kboom (1 Nov 2021)

*Edito precio*. Buenas tardes. A la venta 5 silver eagles 2013 (con cápsula) 27€ unidad.
Lunar II 2017 rooster, 25 euros unidad.
*Kruguerrand plata 2020, 600 euros tubo 25 unidades*.
Preferible trato en mano en Sevilla, aunque puedo envíos. Hace mucho que no escribo en el foro, aunque tengo buenas referencias de transacciones del pasado. Saludos.
TODO VENDIDO.


----------



## TradingMetales (2 Nov 2021)

Vendo plata fina en lotes de 25 kilos o más, en monedas o lingotes. A precio actual variable de 0.80 el gramo precio final todo incluido, lote al azar según disponibilidad. Acepto cualquier método de pago no bizum, envío a domicilio y seguro incluido, opción a recoger en tienda. Compras de más de 100 kilos aplican nuevos descuentos. Descuento máximo en 1ton. Entrega inmediata. Acepto tarjetas y pago x paypal. Opción de usar balconchon desde casa con pago seguro desde domicilio.

Posibilidad de pago por partes tipo préstamo y disponibilidad de reventa inmediata a terceros. Paga hasta en 30 años. Reserva tu plata con antelación aunque no puedas pagarla, no sea que te quedes sin ella cuando sí puedas hacerlo.

Vendo monedas de kilo kookaburra 30th aniversario, edición super especial con tirada de 2500 unidades. Escucho ofertas en pacos, duros y granalla, o en euros. Moneda megapumpeable para futuros coleccionistas, una verdadera joya para los amantes de la kookaburra, que son miles en el mundo y no todos tienen su capricho. Muchos tienen la colección entera y no tienen esta pieza, ni todos podrán tenerla.

Compro monsterbox completa de Tokelau diseños mixtos de años anteriores a 17.000 euros 500 oz. 34 c/u

Compro granalla de cobre a lo bestia a quien tenga stock constante y me provea.

Vendo Monedas de 12, a 13. 2000 monedas a 25k. (12.5) oferta temporal y limitada.

Compro plata spot lo que no sea chatarra a reciclar , pago en eth. Compro onzas a 22 de 100 en 100 pagando en eth.

Vendo lotes de 1000 filarmonicas o Maples a 25k. 

Te cambio plata rastreable (tus onzas o lingotes comprados en tiendas europeas y webs de subastas, y lingotes con número de serie) o plata comerciada en el mercado de segunda mano y no justificada por plata no rastreable y justificada. (plata antigua con al menos 10 años desde su emisión, sin problemas) y gana un 5% extra de peso neto en el fino que cambies. Envíos pagados por mi parte o trato en mano.

Compro monsters de eagles, cualquier año.

Cambio Medio kilo de oro en granalla, acepto ofertas por encima del mercado o cambio por granalla de cobre, lingotes de plata a ratio o monedas de oro.

Vendo 1 gramo de oro al peso a 65 euros envío por correos incluido, por P2P, cualquier cantidad sin mínimo. Envíos de más de 5 gramos x mrw 24 horas incluido.

Cambio productos Hatsan a 3 kilos de plata. Blitz full auto y gryzzly de repetición, completos con mirilla, soporte y 100 plomos de munición. No incluye compresor de aire, puedo añadirlo aparte.


Acepto pagos P2P y mensajería privada en la cuenta: Scala011024

Semana de toma de pedidos, paciencia si no respondo al momento. @amar35 de esta semana no pasa perdona que soy un vago.

Gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## visaman (2 Nov 2021)

te ha faltado vender la mujer y suegra en un 2X1


----------



## TradingMetales (3 Nov 2021)

Cambio de ley: ¡No más plata y platino sin IVA en 2022 dentro de la UE!




​
Estimado cliente, ¡espero que este correo electrónico lo encuentre bien!


​
Cambio de ley: no más plata libre de IVA en 2022
Como se esperaba durante muchos años, debido a la presión de Bruselas, el Gobierno de Estonia introducirá una nueva enmienda a la Ley del IVA en 2022, la nueva enmienda quiere poner fin de manera efectiva a la plata, el platino y el paladio libres de IVA en Estonia.

Estonia es actualmente el único país de la UE que tiene una Ley del IVA, que permite legalmente a las personas comprar monedas de metales preciosos sin IVA, esa misma ley llegará a su fin en 2022 y entrará en vigor una nueva ley más restrictiva.

¡Aproveche esta última oportunidad para comprar plata, platino y paladio sin IVA mientras pueda!

¡Hágalo ahora, antes de que sea demasiado tarde!



Subida de precios inminente, atentos los que tengan plata, no malvendan.





Suelto pacos a 9.4 € para que hagan su última apilación, cualquier cantidad. Subidas de precio en España de la plata al por menor como hace más de una década. Próximo precio 11 € si se mantiene el spot. Última oportunidad real de aprovechar "gangas" al por mayor.


----------



## yopyop (3 Nov 2021)

Vendo en mano en Madrid
2 krugerrand de 1 onza de oro y 1 Maple Leaf de 1 oz de oro *VENDIDAS*
50 pesos de oro de México *VENDIDO*


----------



## TradingMetales (3 Nov 2021)

Filarmónicas a 23.5 a lo bestia en cash. La oferta dura hasta mañana noche. 1000 a 23 c/u


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Nov 2021)

mundofila dijo:


> Hola
> Pongo a la venta estos dos lingotes de 10 gramos de oro UMICORE.
> Vienen grabados con número de serie en el lingote y en el blister.
> Precio: 490€/cada (envío incluído)
> Ver archivo adjunto 826270




Ya me ha llegado lo que me enviaste tambien esta ultima semana, todo perfecto, si me entra mas dinero y sigues teniendo cosillas te seguire comprando, un placer.


----------



## jgomealm (4 Nov 2021)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## TradingMetales (4 Nov 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Filarmónicas a 23.5 a lo bestia en cash. La oferta dura hasta mañana noche. 1000 a 23 c/u



La plata sube, mi oferta se mantiene. Últimas horas para pagar hoy o mañana con Cash en Madrid, 3000 onzas disponibles. Estoy vendiendo a pérdidas.

Me descojono de algunas situaciones:


Hace 1 minuto


> 852 dijo:
> Buenas tardes.
> ¿Esa oferta es solo para compra en Madrid?
> ¿Haces envíos?
> Si haces envíos, ¿Puedes mostrar algunas fotos?



Pomperito, eres tú quien debe enseñar el dinerito.


Luego pongo fotos y la gente dice que las borre por loco

Me lo paso en grande, gracias.

Puedo recoger de Balconchón directo, y en 24 horas hay onzas en casa. Hasta las 20:00 se admite balconchón, luego sólo cash hasta la madrugada. Hasta las 3 AM atiendo hoy.


----------



## esquilero (4 Nov 2021)

Alguien me puede decir donde puedo comprar onzas de oro de manera física en el Principado de Andorra?

Mil gracias.


----------



## Mk3 (4 Nov 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> La plata sube, mi oferta se mantiene. Últimas horas para pagar hoy o mañana con Cash en Madrid, 3000 onzas disponibles. Estoy vendiendo a pérdidas.
> 
> Me descojono de algunas situaciones:
> 
> ...



cuando tengas Maples canadienses a ese precio del 2019 en adelante, si te acuerdas dame un toque.


----------



## TradingMetales (4 Nov 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> cuando tengas Maples canadienses a ese precio del 2019 en adelante, si te acuerdas dame un toque.



Del 2015 no las quieres? mira que sois exquisitos. Tambien tengo canguros y británias, mismo precio. También suelto monedas de 12 baratas, escucho ofertas por debajo de 12.5 y por encima de 12. Para mañana por la mañana a ser posible o durante la madrugada, que pierdo la oportunidad y se me van unos pacos baratos de un forero.


----------



## esquilero (4 Nov 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Del 2015 no las quieres? mira que sois exquisitos. Tambien tengo canguros y britanias




A cuanto los kanguros?
Modo de entrega?
Gracias


----------



## Mk3 (4 Nov 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Del 2015 no las quieres? mira que sois exquisitos. Tambien tengo canguros y británias, mismo precio. También suelto monedas de 12 baratas, escucho ofertas por debajo de 12.5 y por encima de 12. Para mañana por la mañana a ser posible o durante la madrugada, que pierdo la oportunidad y se me van unos pacos baratos de un forero.



es por el tema de las manchas de leche, me dicen que a partir del 2019 el problema está "corregido" no hay otro motivo, sino, me daría igual


----------



## TradingMetales (5 Nov 2021)

852 dijo:


> Ya te contesté que esa burla está fuera de lugar.



Te vendo pacos a 9.25 para compensarte, pero no me hagas hacerte fotos de cada Paco.


----------



## Kruger (6 Nov 2021)

En venta pequeño lote de Plata.
1 Moneda 100 pesetas Franco 19*67
4 Duros Alfonso XII y Alfonso XIII.
2 Monedas de 2 pesetas (1870 y 1882).
Precio spot + envío. Total 89€.


VENDIDO.


----------



## fran69 (6 Nov 2021)

A la venta:
Lote 80 piezas 100 pesetas Plata (15.20gr plata fina)., a 10€ unidad.


----------



## Zoeric (6 Nov 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Del 2015 no las quieres? mira que sois exquisitos. Tambien tengo canguros y británias, mismo precio. También suelto monedas de 12 baratas, escucho ofertas por debajo de 12.5 y por encima de 12. Para mañana por la mañana a ser posible o durante la madrugada, que pierdo la oportunidad y se me van unos pacos baratos de un forero.



Siguen a ese precio las de 12?


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Nov 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Siguen a ese precio las de 12?



El próximo "ofertón masivo" será posiblemente la próxima semana, vamos a ver que tal está el tema, ahora mismo no tengo necesidad. Es más, me han ofrecido darlas como corateral temporal, por lo que no tengo porqué perderlas a cambio de un interés. De momento os aviso que para próximos ofertones en ORO y PLATA, preparen k12 o cash, o criptos. No sé qué es lo que se necesitará, pero hará falta mínimo 50 o 100k entre todos de lo que sea para las pocas horas que estará disponible. Las iré comentando en WS Silver Spanish Shop. o por aquí. Se soltará plata de cualquier tipo "de oferta" para conseguir ofertas mayores, o bien puedes entrar a la oferta grande que se esté vendiendo si te gusta ese tipo de plata en específico. El lunes llamo y pregunto por la oferta semanal, si hubiera.


----------



## Zoeric (6 Nov 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> El próximo "ofertón masivo" será posiblemente la próxima semana, vamos a ver que tal está el tema, ahora mismo no tengo necesidad. Es más, me han ofrecido darlas como corateral temporal, por lo que no tengo porqué perderlas a cambio de un interés. De momento os aviso que para próximos ofertones en ORO y PLATA, preparen k12 o cash, o criptos. No sé qué es lo que se necesitará, pero hará falta mínimo 50 o 100k entre todos de lo que sea para las pocas horas que estará disponible. Las iré comentando en WS Silver Spanish Shop. o por aquí. Se soltará plata de cualquier tipo "de oferta" para conseguir ofertas mayores, o bien puedes entrar a la oferta grande que se esté vendiendo si te gusta ese tipo de plata en específico. El lunes llamo y pregunto por la oferta semanal, si hubiera.



¿De qué interés?
Hombre, necesidad no creo que tengas nunca. Tienes plata para llenar una mina, yo solo quiero un puñado.

No sé ni lo que es k12, me desconcentro leyéndote, también que estoy un poco fumado, pero podías separar por párrafos.
En cualquier caso me siento agraviado como el compañero al que le has ofrecido ese precio en los paquillos para compensarle.

Tírate el rollo y déjame 50 de 12 a 12,50 para que me sienta reconfortado.

Al leer por segunda vez entiendo que te refieres a doce mil merkels cómo has puesto k12 o cash o criptos pues pensé que era un bono nuevo o algo que habíais sacado en el reddit.

Si tuviera doce talegos para comprar plata de una iba a estar yo aquí...

A mi dame 50 carlillos que te los sacas de una uña.


----------



## fran69 (7 Nov 2021)

fran69 dijo:


> A la venta:
> Lote 80 piezas 100 pesetas Plata (15.20gr plata fina)., a 10€ unidad. VENDIDAS.
> 30 piezas Guillermo Tell 5 francos Suizos plata, 12.53 gr plata fina a 8.80€. UND.
> 28 piezas 50 F.Francia, 27 gr plata fina. a 19.25€ /UND.reservados


----------



## Scouser (7 Nov 2021)

Actualizo. Vendo las siguientes *onzas* de plata

Dragón Lunar I - 69€ (excelente)
Maple 2017 - 25€
México Balanza 1980 - 26€ (Tengo ocho)

Kookaburra 2000 *(2oz)* - 67€ (cápsula original redonda, pero algo dañada)

Evidentemente, los precios reflejan (a mi juicio) el estado de conservacion de las monedas

Mensaje por privado y fotos por WhatsApp. Envíos. En mano cerca de Valladolid


----------



## psychodurb (8 Nov 2021)

esquilero dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir donde puedo comprar onzas de oro de manera física en el Principado de Andorra?
> 
> Mil gracias.







__





Joieries Nova Joia - Andorra


Joieria i Taller de Dissenys i Reparacions a Andorra. Des del 1945 formem un equip humà amb més de 75 anys d'experiència en el sector. Inversions d'Or i Plata. Compra Venda d'Or i Plata. Diamants i Moissanites. Principat d'Andorra.




www.joieriesnovajoia.com





Hay más, pero yo aquí nunca he tenido problemas.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Nov 2021)

125 onzas variadas en BARNA a elegir de las normales que tenga el forero disponible, en tubos perfectos. Cash en mano, hasta el miércoles o viene e madrid a venderme. a 24 € cada una. Interesados me avisan por privado, 3000 € en total. Si no llegas a todo deja tu cantidad y trato de juntar órdenes, gracias.


----------



## fran69 (9 Nov 2021)

A la venta;

Lingotes de 10 Oz sellados... USA. 4 UND a 265 UND.
Monedas de 10 Oz kokaburras varios años. 4 UND.265 UND.
Fotos por wassap.
reservados


----------



## meusac (9 Nov 2021)

Alguien vende monedas de plata de 12 € ? estoy interesado en comprar 100


----------



## Kid (9 Nov 2021)

meusac dijo:


> Alguien vende monedas de plata de 12 € ? estoy interesado en comprar 100



¿A cuanto las pagas?


----------



## meusac (9 Nov 2021)

Kid dijo:


> ¿A cuanto las pagas?



a 12,75


----------



## Kid (10 Nov 2021)

Kid dijo:


> Vendo lote de 5 monedas
> *Silver 1 1/2 oz POLAR BEAR 2013*
> En perfecto estado y encapsuladas.
> Trato en mano zona de Barcelona.
> ...



Siguen a la venta.


----------



## meusac (10 Nov 2021)

Kid dijo:


> Siguen a la venta.



esas no me interesan


----------



## visaman (10 Nov 2021)

vendo monedas de horo de las rescatadas del odysey ese, razon Banco hespaña


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Nov 2021)

Envío incluido. Pago por cualquier medio.

Pack de 2 lingotes, de 1 kilo y medio kilo: 1200 €.
2 x Pack =2390
3 x Pack = 3580
4 x Pack = 4770
5 x Pack = 5960

Lingote suelto: 800 € 1 kilo, 420 medio kilo

OFERTA!!! Duros a 15.1 oferta 24 horas, recíbelos el sábado. WS Silver Spanish Shop. canal de telegram. O Compras o se pierden.


----------



## macalu (11 Nov 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 833022
> 
> 
> Envío incluido. Pago por cualquier medio.
> ...



Si los duros no están sucios y sin golpes me interesan 20


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Nov 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Si los duros no están sucios y sin golpes me interesan 20



Te he respondido por el telegram hace 3 horas sobre este tema. Y te dije, que no veo ni miro los duros. Otros foreros estarán encantados de dártelos limpitos y sin golpes, como si fueran bebés. Te recomendé a amar35 para eso.


----------



## dragunov (12 Nov 2021)

Buenas, para quien quiera diversificar de crypto a oro físico y evitar dolores de cabeza entre medias, tengo varios lingotes medio antiguos de oro 24k hechos en España con estampados oficiales de la fundidora. Acepto solamente PAGO en CRIPTOMONEDAS, para evitar volatilidades preferiblemente stablecoins (USDC/USDT o DAI), el trato solamente en mano.

Tengo unos 1150 gramos, cada uno de ellos es de 150.

dejo un par de fotos como referencia de las láminas de 150, tengo algunas otras que están cortadas de menos gramos, para cualquier duda MD


----------



## Kasta (12 Nov 2021)

Buenas tardes.
Pongo en venta 4 lingotes de plata 999 de CMD de 1000 g cada uno por 750€/unidad. Están comprobados con la máquina Sigma. Tienen certificado de autenticidad. Oferta solamente válida hasta el domingo 14/11. Envío certificado incluido.
Gracias.


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Nov 2021)

Hola, he intentado enviarte un MP, pero tienes restringidos los mensajes


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Nov 2021)

Estoy interesado en comprar Paquillos, si alguien tiene un lote, que se ponga en contacto por MP conmigo,

Gracias


----------



## Kid (13 Nov 2021)

Hola

Vendo 2 Krugerrands de oro de 1 onza, a Spot.
Años: 1978 y 198.
Transacción en mano en la provincia de Barcelona.
Dispongo de factura del Andorrano.

Oferta durante el fin de semana:
3.250€ las 2 monedas.

Salut


----------



## Kid (13 Nov 2021)

Kid dijo:


> Vendo lote de 5 monedas
> *Silver 1 1/2 oz POLAR BEAR 2013*
> En perfecto estado y encapsuladas.
> Trato en mano zona de Barcelona.
> ...



Siguen a la venta.
Premium a precio de Bullion (ahora mismo, equivale a Spot + IVA)


----------



## amar35 (13 Nov 2021)

Buenos días ,vendo 1 lingote de plata 1050 gr sellado con bolsa de tela y copia del papel de la joyería que lo refinó.
*740 € (precio por debajo del spot actual)*
Tambien lo cambiaria por 75 pakillos

*VENDIDO*


----------



## wolker (13 Nov 2021)

*C E R R A D O*


----------



## Kasta (13 Nov 2021)

Kasta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 835046
> Ver archivo adjunto 835048
> 
> Buenas tardes.
> ...



VENDIDO 1, AÚN QUEDAN


----------



## macalu (13 Nov 2021)

Hoy el amigo tradingmetales se operaba, quiero darle mi ánimo y apoyo desde aquí, espero que todo haya salido bien


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (13 Nov 2021)

Os alegráis del subidón de cotización u os entristece tener que pillar más caro? Imagino que nadie tiene el 100% en metal.


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Nov 2021)

Es un hilo exclusivamente para la compra y venta de metales, hay hilos específicos para debatir o preguntar, gracias por vuestra compresión


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (15 Nov 2021)

Kasta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 835046
> Ver archivo adjunto 835048
> 
> Buenas tardes.
> ...




¿Podrias subir fotos de la comprobacion de la maquina del Sigma?
Los lingotes no van numerados y el certificado parece que tampoco, entonces ¿cómo es que están certificados?


----------



## kragh (15 Nov 2021)

Hola
Pongo a la venta

+ un tubo de 20 ... *VENDIDOS*


----------



## Kid (15 Nov 2021)

Kid dijo:


> Vendo lote de 5 monedas
> *Silver 1 1/2 oz POLAR BEAR 2013*
> En perfecto estado y encapsuladas.
> Trato en mano zona de Barcelona.
> ...



Vendidas 3, aún me quedan 2 (3 onzas a 80€)


----------



## amar35 (15 Nov 2021)

Vendo:
-Varios tubos de 20 filarmonicas 560€ cada uno.
-Tubo de 25 canguros 700€
- 15 britanias sacadas del tubo por 28€ la unidad
- Algunos paquillos en muy buen estado a 11 la unidad
- 150 paquillos en estado normal a 10,60


----------



## Arthur69 (15 Nov 2021)

amar35 dijo:


> Vendo:
> -Varios tubos de 20 filarmonicas 560€ cada uno.
> -Tubo de 25 canguros 700€
> - 15 britanias sacadas del tubo por 28€ la unidad
> ...



Si te planteas fraccionar los tubos, me interesarían:
- 2 Filarmónicas.
- 2 Canguros.
- 2 Britanias.
Resido en Gran Canaria, y vería correcto 170 € portes incluídos.


----------



## amar35 (15 Nov 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Si te planteas fraccionar los tubos, me interesarían:
> - 2 Filarmónicas.
> - 2 Canguros.
> - 2 Britanias.
> Resido en Gran Canaria, y vería correcto 170 € portes incluídos.



Te respondo por privado.


----------



## Que viene (16 Nov 2021)

Vendo varios soberanos de oro bastante especiales en excelente condición.
Tienen premium pero aún así están por debajo del precio de mercado:

1861 reverso escudo 480 €
1868 reverso Australia 620 € (vendido)
1885 reverso escudo 480 €

1980 proof con caja y certificado 495 €
1981 proof con caja y certificado 495 € (vendido)
1982 proof con caja y certificado 495 €

1989 proof 500 aniversario con caja y certificado 1300 €

1996 proof con caja y certificado 530 €

2015 proof con caja y certificado 580 €
2016 proof con caja y certificado 580 € (reservado)
2017 proof con caja y certificado 850 €


Si estás interesado te puedo enviar fotografías y detalles.
Entrega en mano en Madrid o envío por mensajero y asegurado.


----------



## Núm3r0 7 (16 Nov 2021)

Vendo Tubo 20 OZ. Filarmónicas de Viena Año 2014 540€
También Onzas sueltas.

Preferible trato en mano en Valencia y Castellón.
Consultas y ofertas por privado.


----------



## Jimmyplor (16 Nov 2021)

Busco moneda de oro 20 pesos mèxico.


----------



## Kasta (16 Nov 2021)

Buenas tardes.
Pongo de nuevo en venta los 3 lingotes de plata 999 de CMD de 1000 g cada uno por 750€/unidad. Están comprobados con la máquina Sigma. Tienen certificado de autenticidad. Envío certificado incluido.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (16 Nov 2021)

Kasta dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Pongo de nuevo en venta los 3 lingotes de plata 999 de CMD de 1000 g cada uno por 750€/unidad. Están comprobados con la máquina Sigma. Tienen certificado de autenticidad. Envío certificado incluido.
> Ver archivo adjunto 839239
> Ver archivo adjunto 839240



Te hice dos preguntas a tu anterior post, que no debiste ver porque no respondiste.

¿Podrias subir fotos de la comprobacion de la maquina del Sigma?

Los lingotes no van numerados y el certificado parece que tampoco, entonces ¿cómo es que están certificados?


----------



## Kasta (16 Nov 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Te hice dos preguntas a tu anterior post, que no debiste ver porque no respondiste.
> 
> ¿Podrias subir fotos de la comprobacion de la maquina del Sigma?
> 
> Los lingotes no van numerados y el certificado parece que tampoco, entonces ¿cómo es que están certificados?



Buenas tardes, no lo leí, perdona. Recientemente he venido uno a un forero y antes de enviarlo le he enviado las fotos del peso correcto del Lingote así como fotos de la comprobación de la máquina Sigma. Mañana haré las fotos de la comprobación y subiré alguna. Respecto al certificado, estos lingotes no vienen con número de serie pero les acompaña una tarjeta a modo de certificado, es lo que se ve en las fotos.


----------



## Núm3r0 7 (16 Nov 2021)

Vendo Tubo 25 OZ. Mapple Leaf Canadá Año 2016 675 €
También Onzas sueltas.

Preferible trato en mano en Valencia y Castellón.
Consultas y ofertas por privado.


----------



## Kasta (17 Nov 2021)

Hola, aquí tienes la foto con la comprobación. Espero que eso resuelva tus inquietudes. Un saludo y gracias.

AÚN QUEDAN 3, Y POR ESTÁ SEMANA DE MOMENTO LOS MANTENGO A 750€ PORQUE TODOS LOS ÍNDICES APUNTAN A UNA SUBIDA. GRACIAS



No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Te hice dos preguntas a tu anterior post, que no debiste ver porque no respondiste.
> 
> ¿Podrias subir fotos de la comprobacion de la maquina del Sigma?
> 
> Los lingotes no van numerados y el certificado parece que tampoco, entonces ¿cómo es que están certificados?


----------



## risto mejido (17 Nov 2021)

Kasta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 840264
> 
> 
> Hola, aquí tienes la foto con la comprobación. Espero que eso resuelva tus inquietudes. Un saludo y gracias.
> ...



donde compraste el comprobador ese???

gracias

saludos


----------



## Kasta (17 Nov 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> donde compraste el comprobador ese???
> 
> gracias
> 
> saludos



En la página oficial del distribuidor de Europa. Pones la marca en Google y te sale la web oficial. Un saludo


----------



## brigante 88 (19 Nov 2021)

Disponible:
-Tubo 20 Oz. "Somalia Elephant 2022" ---------- 530€

Trato en mano zona Burgos , Valladolid. Para cualquier consulta por privado.


----------



## Kasta (19 Nov 2021)

Kasta dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Pongo de nuevo en venta los 3 lingotes de plata 999 de CMD de 1000 g cada uno por 750€/unidad. Están comprobados con la máquina Sigma. Tienen certificado de autenticidad. Envío certificado incluido.
> Ver archivo adjunto 839239
> Ver archivo adjunto 839240



OTRO LINGOTE VENDIDO, YA SOLAMENTE ME QUEDAN 2. SE MANTIENE 750€ CON ENVÍO CERTIFICADO INCLUIDO!!!


----------



## Kid (20 Nov 2021)

Kid dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Vendo 2 Krugerrands de oro de 1 onza, a Spot.
> Años: 1978 y 1981.
> ...



Up


----------



## wolker (20 Nov 2021)

*C E R R A D O. *


----------



## jgomealm (20 Nov 2021)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## averapaz (21 Nov 2021)

Buenos días! Vuelvo por aquí unos años después.

Pongo a la venta varios tubos de Filarmónicas de 20 unidades en perfecto estado.

Tengo disponibles de los años *2011 y 2012, cada tubo a 540 €* (no vendo menos de esa cantidad).

Trato en mano en la zona de Castellón y cercanías.

Si queréis más detalle, mandad MP.
Saludos!


----------



## fff (22 Nov 2021)

(Sigo) Interesado en ocho escudos en alta calidad preferiblemente.


----------



## jgomealm (22 Nov 2021)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## TradingMetales (24 Nov 2021)

PACOS a 9.9 10.5 € en cualquier cantidad, Madrid en Mano. Cantidades por miles, descuentos mayores. Duros a 16 cualquier cantidad. Pedidos hasta el Domingo. CASH - SEPA - Cripto. Envíos en 24 horas o en mano.

Pacos S/C a 10.30  vendidos todos (200)

COMPRO PACOS a mega tacañones que me lo dejen barato  *CARO *en masa.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (27 Nov 2021)

Compro Reverse Proof del año 2019 de *2 oz* .

Compro 1/10 de onza Panda Bimetalico del año 1995 GRADADA por NGC en un minimo de PF 68.

Compro Set Panda entero BIMETALICO del año 1997 con estuche y certificado o partes de ese set.

Compro media onza Panda Broken Leg, gradada o sin gradar, sellada o sin sellar.


Tambien hago trueques por otras monedas si se prefiere.
Contacto por Mensaje Privado o whatsapp.


----------



## galan1987 (30 Nov 2021)

hola buenas tardes 
Estoy interesado en comprar algunas monedas de oro y de plata en Malaga.
¿Alguien tiene algo en venta¿


----------



## Play_91 (30 Nov 2021)

Una pregunta chicos: si haces un pedido de oro online y pones que pagas con transferencia, pero luego no la realizas finalmente, por pereza, porque bajó el precio, por lo que sea ¿te la anulan o que ocurre?

Aqui las condiciones:

*§ 4 Pago, reserva de propiedad y consecuencias de impago*
El precio de compra y los costes adicionales (importe de la factura) deben pagarse siempre por adelantado. El pago de las órdenes puede realizarse bien por transferencia bancaria, o bien mediante tarjeta de crédito.

El importe de la factura se debe pagar inmediatamente y debe llegar a nuestra cuenta, a más tardar, en un plazo de tres días después del envío de la confirmación del pedido, de lo contrario tenemos derecho - incluso sin período de gracia previo - a rescindir el contrato (transacción fija).

Si no cumple con su obligación de pago, le cobraremos una penalización de 50 euros por cada factura no pagada en cuestión de gastos administrativos internos. El cobro de los importes impagados se transfiere a una agencia de cobro y se le cobrarán los costes reales resultantes en los que haya incurrido. Si ejercemos nuestro derecho de desistimiento, deduciremos cualquier pérdida de los precios de los metales preciosos (calculada como la diferencia de precio entre los precios de los metales preciosos en el momento de presentar su oferta de compra y los precios de los metales preciosos en el momento de la desistimiento del contrato). Adicionalmente, le haremos un cargo por los costes de “hedging” relacionados con su orden.

Al aceptar nuestros términos y condiciones, usted acepta expresamente pagar el monto total de los cargos por falta de pago (suma global para la administración interna, costos de cobro externos y eventuales pérdidas en valor de metales preciosos).


----------



## Daviot (1 Dic 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Una pregunta chicos: si haces un pedido de oro online y pones que pagas con transferencia, pero luego no la realizas finalmente, por pereza, porque bajó el precio, por lo que sea ¿te la anulan o que ocurre?
> 
> Aqui las condiciones:
> 
> ...



Supongo que te dan otra oportunidad de que pagues recordándotelo en un email. Si finalmente no pagas creo que tendrás difícil hacer una compra futura con ellos en su página. Eso de que se lo pasan a una agencia de cobros no sé si será verdad o es para meter miedo.


----------



## Platón (1 Dic 2021)

Buenas tardes

A la venta serie completa de la SA Mint Big Five Serie I de 1oz en plata BU

Las 5 piezas (Elephant - Lion - Buffalo - Rhino - Leopard) en su blister con certificado, 425 EUR y envío a cuenta y cargo del comprador.

Saludos


----------



## Forcopula (4 Dic 2021)

Vendo 20 pesos mexicanos. Precio 800e.
Preferiblemente en Madrid.


----------



## Kasta (4 Dic 2021)

Buenas tardes.
Reitero la venta de 2 lingotes de plata 999 de CMD de 1000 g cada uno por 750€/unidad. Están comprobados con la máquina Sigma. Tienen certificado de autenticidad. Envío certificado incluido.


----------



## Jimmyplor (5 Dic 2021)

Busco monedas plata onza México balanza. Cualquier fecha.


----------



## Kid (5 Dic 2021)

*Oportunidad 8 onzas de Plata por 175 €*

1 Filarmónica de Viena 2012, 1 oz.
2 Canada Wildlive Puma 2012, 1 oz.
2 Canada Wildlive Alce 2012, 1 oz.
2 Canada Oso Polar 2013, 1,5 oz.

Todas encapsuladas, trato en mano zona de Barcelona.

VENDIDAS

Observaciones:
A este precio, estamos hablando de metal, no de coleccionismo (mirar fotos)
La Filamórnica tiene pátina
Las Wildlive tienen "manchas de leche" (como todas las de esa serie)
Las del Oso Polar están bien (aunque no perfectas)


----------



## amar35 (6 Dic 2021)

amar35 dijo:


> *A la venta por tienpo limitado:*
> 
> 50 filamonicas (20 ya vendidas)
> 25 canguros
> ...



20 filarmonicas y algunos paquillos vendidos quedan 30 filarmonicas


----------



## Forcopula (6 Dic 2021)

Filarmónica 2018
Onza de oro fino, 1620€ entrega en mano en Madrid o cercanías


----------



## Forcopula (7 Dic 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Vendo 20 pesos mexicanos. Precio 800e.
> Preferiblemente en Madrid.



Rebajo a 790


----------



## Arbizuko (7 Dic 2021)

Buenas,

Pongo a la venta 4 tubos de onzas de plata de Maple del año 2015.

VENDIDOS

Saludos


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

MONSTER por Transferencia SEPA a 23.5 €. a 24 € CASH.

Pacos a 9.9
Duros a 15.5


Plata en chatarra u objetos 925: 650 € Kilo, 6000 € 10 kilos.
Granalla, 75 € 100 gramos.

Onzas al precio de Arbizuko en 1 tubo (post de arriba), mismo año u otras, cuando él las venta dejo las mías disponibles. Se las he querido comprar y hay demanda.


----------



## KARNAK (9 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> MONSTER por Transferencia SEPA a 23.5 €. a 24 € CASH.
> 
> Pacos a 9.9
> Duros a 15.5
> ...



Hola,
Me interesan onzas de plata en la CCAA de Madrid.
No me deja enviarte un privado.
¿me puedes contactar por privado?


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Dic 2021)

Vendo lote de 91 monedas de 12€. Preferiblemente en mano en Lugo. Están sin bolsita y en muy buen estado, 14€ la unidad (mínimo 25 monedas)


----------



## crufel (12 Dic 2021)

*RESERVADA *

A espera de la confirmación del pago.

*VENDIDA*

Aunque me hago cargo yo de los importes del envío.

---------
Vendo la famosa Lince bullion española. Comprada en Lamas Bolaños con su factura.






Precio: Spot + 20%. + 5 euros envío.

En tienda tienes que registrar tus datos y dar tu DNI, yo solo te voy a pedir el ingreso en cuenta. Envío certificado o normal, a elegir por el comprador aunque prefiero el primero. Ingreso en cuenta instantáneo, no vale con decir que llegará en dos días para ahorrarte dos euros.

Interesados, PM.


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Dic 2021)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Vendo lote de 91 monedas de 12€. Preferiblemente en mano en Lugo. Están sin bolsita y en muy buen estado, 14€ la unidad (mínimo 25 monedas)



RESERVADOS


----------



## Que viene (14 Dic 2021)

Actualizo:

Vendo varios soberanos de oro bastante especiales en excelente condición.
Tienen premium pero aún así están por debajo del precio de mercado:

1861 reverso escudo 470 €
1885 reverso escudo 470 €

1982 proof con caja y certificado 495 €

1989 proof 500 aniversario con caja y certificado 1280 €

1996 proof con caja y certificado 530 €

2015 proof con caja y certificado 580 €
2017 proof con caja y certificado 850 €


Si estás interesado te puedo enviar fotografías y detalles.
Entrega en mano en Madrid o envío por mensajero y asegurado.


----------



## CoinsVal (14 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches!
Pongo a la venta Lingote Sempsa en blíster numerado que hace de certificado. Pesa 50 gramos. Adjunto fotos y lo enseño en la sigma, se admite cualquier prueba adicional.
*2530€ *a spot. *VENDIDO*

Entrega en mano en València o envío.
Tengo más de 500 referencias positivas en wallapop y EBay con este mismo nombre.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (15 Dic 2021)

CoinsVal dijo:


> Buenas noches!
> Pongo a la venta Lingote Sempsa en blíster numerado que hace de certificado. Pesa 50 gramos. Adjunto fotos y lo enseño en la sigma, se admite cualquier prueba adicional.
> *2550€* prácticamente a spot.
> 
> ...



COÑOOOO EL SUBASTERO POMPERO!!!!!!!!!!!

500 referencias en gualtrapop y mierday, ¿y? Esas referencias aquí son humo, akis no valen ná.

¿Sabes lo que vale aquí? Ke determinados conforeros te den un like y respalden tu mensaje, floreros conocidos por todos y de contrastada reputación, eso es lo que akís se valora, y mira, me da en la narizota que no vas a tener ni un puto like de floreros conocidos que lleven por akí años tocando el tema metalero, y eso debería poner en modo alerta a cualquier buyer.

Siempre lo puedes colocar en tu canal subastero, allí siempre vendias todo, había un chico que siempre ganaba tus pujas, un campeon ese fenómeno. Seguro que le interecha, aunque la verdad que sin mirar mucho por las webs lo mismo que tú ofreces, lo hacen las tiendas de metales 100 euros más caro, pero claro, en esos 100 euros va la factura y la tranquilidad de comprarlo en un establecimiento del gremio, y no a un pompero que tiene 500 valoraciones en gualtrapop y mierday.

Saludos a ti, a bellot, y a todo el grupi subastas en general


----------



## alienhunter (15 Dic 2021)

Cambio lote de 125 monedas de 12€ de plata, en sus plásticos, por monedas de oro.
Preferiblemente trato en mano, vivo en Asturias, pero por trabajo podríamos vernos en Lugo o León.
También podría valorarse la venta en lotes de al menos 25 monedas por 14€/ud


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (16 Dic 2021)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Buenas, pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas de oro:
> 
> 1 Krugerrand de 1 onza (1690 Euros)
> 
> ...



que cantidad de oro tiene cada moneda?. El Krugerrand 1 onza, pero las otras ? Y que pureza tienen?


----------



## Martes i13 (16 Dic 2021)

EL_CAMPECHANO82 dijo:


> que cantidad de oro tiene cada moneda?. El Krugerrand 1 onza, pero las otras ? Y que pureza tienen?



Buenos días, te digo:

Krugerrand, tiene un peso total de 33,93 Gr. con una pureza de 22 Quilates, así de oro puro tiene una onza (31,1 Gr).
25 Ptas, tienen un peso total de 8,0645 Gr. con una pureza de 900/1000, así de oro puro tiene 7,25 Gr.
10 Francos, tienen un peso total de 3,22 Gr. con una pureza de 900/1000, así de oro puro tiene 2,9 Gr.

De cualquier manera en Google puedes encontrar estos datos y/o de cualquier otra moneda que busques.

Un saludo.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (16 Dic 2021)

CoinsVal dijo:


> Buenas noches!
> Pongo a la venta Lingote Sempsa en blíster numerado que hace de certificado. Pesa 50 gramos. Adjunto fotos y lo enseño en la sigma, se admite cualquier prueba adicional.
> *2530€* prácticamente a spot. *VENDIDO*
> 
> ...





SUBASTEROOOOO POMPEROOOOOOOOO

¿yA HAS VENDIDO EL TRINGOTE MAZACOTE?
NO te lo crees ni en tus sueños más húmedos!!!! A no ser que te lo haya comprado Bellotis, que entonces tó pué ser  porque se lo llevaba tó en tus subastas pomperas

Chavales la calidac está con los floreros de recorrido prestigio, con sus thankitos y demás.

cHALUDOS a la chavalada del grupi subastas pomperas que me leyen por akis.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Dic 2021)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Buenos días, te digo:
> 
> Krugerrand, tiene un peso total de 33,93 Gr. con una pureza de 22 Quilates, así de oro puro tiene una onza (31,1 Gr).
> 25 Ptas, tienen un peso total de 8,0645 Gr. con una pureza de 900/1000, así de oro puro tiene 7,25 Gr.
> ...



Podemos añadir que en esa época eran como el antecedente del euro.. una peseta un franco o una lira valían 0,29g de fino


----------



## Forcopula (17 Dic 2021)

Vendo onza Filarmónica de oro a precio de spot, a cambio de criptos (usdt o miotas).

Entrega en mano en Madrid, o envío aparte


----------



## Sanchopanzer (17 Dic 2021)

¿Alguien de Granada para compraventa en mano?

Por privado, plis


----------



## Cali (17 Dic 2021)

*VENDO 100 Oz bullion plata*, son maples y filarmonicas en tubo compradas entre 2012 y 2016, tambien 1/10 Oz maple oro 2013

*Plata 23,5 € Oz*, todo el lote *23 € Oz

1/10 Oz maple 2013 SPOT*

20 maples 2013
20 filarmonicas 2013
20 filarmonicas 2014
20 filarmonicas 2015
20 filarmonicas 2016

Trato en mano Madrid.




*ORO VENDIDO*


----------



## Kid (18 Dic 2021)

Hola

Vendo 2 Krugerrands de oro de 1 onza, a Spot.
Años: 1978 y 1981.
Transacción en mano en la provincia de Barcelona.
Dispongo de factura del Andorrano.

Salut.

VENDIDAS


----------



## wolker (18 Dic 2021)

Plata. 1 kilogramo.
-Year of the Tiger. Año 2010. Facial: $ 30.
Diámetro: 101 mm. Grosor: 14,60 mm.
Sin sacar de la cápsula.
*V E N D I D A*

Tubo (19 ud) Suriname Republiek. Año 2013. Única acuñación. *V E N D I D A S*

(3) Britannia 2011. En cápsula. *V E N D I D A S*


----------



## elias2 (26 Dic 2021)

RESERVADAS

En venta* monedas de 50 Francos Franceses de plata Hércules* (30g bruto. Ley 0.900. 27g plata pura)

Precio: *A spot (17,5 euros unidad)*

En mano en Zaragoza o Barcelona o por correo certificado a cargo del comprador.

Fotos por privado

RESERVADAS


----------



## TradingMetales (26 Dic 2021)

Lingotes de kilo a 675 € (Spot + 25€). Procedentes de chatarra o granalla nacional, para apiladores. Los recompro a Spot. En Enero habrá stock constante. También se pueden conseguir en el canal Telegram









Telegram: Contact @PlataFisica







t.me





Estáis a poco de salir en la colección de los Tacañones de Burbuja, con caricaturas de nuestras caras y sacamos una colección exclusiva que nos la quiten de las manos. Poco a poco.


----------



## financ (28 Dic 2021)

Buenas, 

Pongo a la venta 50 monedas de 100 pesetas de franco de 1966, a 9,75 cada una.

Si alguien está interesado en el trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid.


----------



## rubasic (28 Dic 2021)

Se me presenta la ocasión de comprar en mano una moneda de los 80, con papeles. Es el mismo precio casi que una de 2021. Cual comprariais antes?


----------



## Visrul (28 Dic 2021)

rubasic dijo:


> Se me presenta la ocasión de comprar en mano una moneda de los 80, con papeles. Es el mismo precio casi que una de 2021. Cual comprariais antes?



¿Qué moneda?


----------



## frankie83 (28 Dic 2021)

rubasic dijo:


> Se me presenta la ocasión de comprar en mano una moneda de los 80, con papeles. Es el mismo precio casi que una de 2021. Cual comprariais antes?



Si es una libra la de ahora


----------



## rubasic (29 Dic 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Qué moneda?





frankie83 dijo:


> Si es una libra la de ahora



Krugerrand.


----------



## amar35 (29 Dic 2021)

tratos ya realizados


----------



## Juanca15 (29 Dic 2021)

VENDIDA

Hola a todos!
Vendo Libertad de México 2009 1KG de plata 999. 1050€ + envío o entrega en mano Barcelona.
Saludos!


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (29 Dic 2021)

Juanca15 dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> Vendo Libertad de México 2009 1KG de plata 999. 1050€ + envío o entrega en mano Barcelona.
> Saludos!
> Ver archivo adjunto 886844
> ...



Anda que no ha dado vueltas esa pieza por varios canales de tm y portales de segunda mano, y es que esa rotura en la cápsula, es muy familiar y reconocida por muchos.

Si la vendes y quieres conseguir otra en perfecto estado por 980 más envío, te paso el enlace.






Mexiko Libertad 1 Kilo Silbermünze mit der Siegesgöttin 2009 | Heubach Edelmetalle


Mexiko Libertad Silbermünze mit der Siegesgöttin 1 Kilo 2009




www.heubach-edelmetalle.de





De nada.

PD saluditos al Subastero Pompero


----------



## risto mejido (29 Dic 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Anda que no ha dado vueltas esa pieza por varios canales de tm y portales de segunda mano, y es que esa rotura en la cápsula, es muy familiar y reconocida por muchos.
> 
> Si la vendes y quieres conseguir otra en perfecto estado por 980 más envío, te paso el enlace.
> 
> ...



perdon por ensuciar este hilo, pero es cierto que las de kilo vienen en estuche de madera y con lupa??
gracias y perdon por manchar este hilo


----------



## Muttley (29 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> perdon por ensuciar este hilo, pero es cierto que las de kilo vienen en estuche de madera y con lupa??
> gracias y perdon por manchar este hilo



La bullion no. Esa viene a pelo. 
Solo la proof like con caja, librito y certificado, 
La que viene con lupa, librito, certificado y caja es el calendario azteca.


----------



## Juanca15 (30 Dic 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Anda que no ha dado vueltas esa pieza por varios canales de tm y portales de segunda mano, y es que esa rotura en la cápsula, es muy familiar y reconocida por muchos.
> 
> Si la vendes y quieres conseguir otra en perfecto estado por 980 más envío, te paso el enlace.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info, pero si te refieres a perfecto estado, está tal cual me vino la pieza, y si, en Heubach, la compré hace unos meses y la vendo a precio de coste, ni más, ni menos. 
Y a mi pesar he de venderla, si no sin duda es una pieza que con mucho gusto me la quedaría.
Saludos!


----------



## Cali (30 Dic 2021)

*Sigue disponible 100 Oz bullion plata*, son maples y filarmonicas en tubo compradas entre 2012 y 2016.

*Plata 23,5 € Oz*, todo el lote *23 € Oz*

20 maples 2013
20 filarmonicas 2013
20 filarmonicas 2014
20 filarmonicas 2015
20 filarmonicas 2016

*VENDIDAS*

Trato en mano Madrid.


----------



## casaire (30 Dic 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> 1/2 oz Panda 1989 small date sin precinto y circulada por 925 eur puesta en casa. Se entrega dentro de un slab generico de plastico.
> 
> 1 oz Liberty 1988 (3 año de numeros romanos) circulada por 1700 eur puesta en casa.
> 
> ...



Por qué zona vives?. Un saludo.


----------



## Kruger (2 Ene 2022)

Feliz Año 2022!!
En venta Moneda Águila americana de oro (USA) 1/4 Oz.
Peso 8,48gr, ley 916,7 mls.
Valor facial 10 $. Año 2013.
Precio 449€, envío incluido. En mano en Valladolid.
VENDIDA.


----------



## olestalkyn (2 Ene 2022)

*VENDO*

200 karlillos (monedas de 12 €) Sin funda y Sin Circular a 15 €/unidad. Mínimo 50 unidades
Oro: - Reflexión dominguero-platera prenavideña







1 oz Ag China Panda 1992 fecha pequeña 100 € encapsulada
1 oz Ag China Panda 2001 75 € SC-
20 Monedas de 1 rublo (Rusia) Nicolás II entre 1896 (1ª emisión) y 1899, casi todas las variantes, MBC, a 33 €/unidad







*1,5 € Onza de oro reverse proof 2021 lince con funda azul de terciopelo de la RCM-FNMT 2.222 euros*







Primera emisión de moneda bullion de oro de España

Dudas, detalles y fotos por MP

Precios no válidos si hay más de un 5% de variación en el spot oro (1.612 €/oz) y plata (20,55 €/oz)

*Intercambio en mano en Madrid o envíos por cuenta del comprador*
Dudas / preguntas por MP

Mis valoraciones de intercambios con otros foreros a mitad de página del siguiente link
Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

*¡GRACIAS y Buen 2022!*


----------



## yopyop (3 Ene 2022)

Esto no es plata, pero como muchas transacciones son con envío, vendrá bien y lo cambio también por plata, lo añado:



Tengo varios miles de sellos nuevos de Correos en valores de 1,25 y 3,50 euros. Por lo que quien quiera hacer envíos más baratos, hago estos cambios:
Doy - Recibo
38,50 euros en sellos - Por cada Onza de plata.
24,50 euros en sellos - Por cada Duro (5 pesetas de plata).
15 euros en sellos - Por cada Paco (100 pesetas de plata de 1966).
10 euros en sellos - Por cada 7 euros en dinero.



Lote de 35 monedas de 12 euros y 2.000 pesetas.
Serían 20 de 2.000 pts y 15 de 12 euros.
Incluye todas las emitidas de 2000 ptas y casi todas las de 12 euros.
En total son 630 gramos de plata de ley o 0,925, lo que hace que contengan 582,75 gramos de plata pura, casi 19 oz de plata.

*VENDIDAS LAS MONEDAS*

En mano en Madrid (con posibilidad de hacerlo en mano en Pontevedra, Ferrol o Coruña) o a distancia.


----------



## amar35 (3 Ene 2022)

*36 onzas Tokelau Silver Bull & Bear Coin 2021
Encapsuladas precio 29 la unidad,lote completo a 27,50







*


----------



## alienhunter (4 Ene 2022)

alienhunter dijo:


> Cambio lote de 125 monedas de 12€ de plata, en sus plásticos, por monedas de oro.
> Preferiblemente trato en mano, vivo en Asturias, pero por trabajo podríamos vernos en Lugo o León.
> También podría valorarse la venta en lotes de al menos 25 monedas por 14€/ud



Sigue en pie.
Solo trato en mano; 
Si alguien se quedara las 125 monedas se podrían a 13,5€/ud

Enviado desde mi SM-F926B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## conde84 (7 Ene 2022)

Monedas de 10 diners de Andorra de plata 925 proof con 31,5 g de peso cada una.

Las monedas que estan en las fotos sin capsula se enviaran en un blister de plastico

21 euros cada una mas gastos de envio.

Para mas fotos o preguntas al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com o por mensaje privado.
*
RESERVADAS*


----------



## conde84 (7 Ene 2022)

Añado estas 3 monedas mas que en el otro mensaje no me dejaba


----------



## macalu (8 Ene 2022)

Compro eagles Plata del 2020,ofertas por privado


----------



## El tapicerrr (9 Ene 2022)

Busco lingotes de oro en blister de pequeños tamaños... Hasta 10 GRAMOS. Ofertas por privado. Trato en mano en Valladolid. También acepto envíos si las condiciones son buenas


----------



## Baalbek (9 Ene 2022)

Se vende lote de 150 pakillos a 9,80e la unidad.


----------



## Kasta (9 Ene 2022)

Se venden varios lingotes de plata 999 de la refinería CMD con peso de 1 kg cada uno. Están verificados por la máquina Sigma.
750€/u.
Más información por privado.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (9 Ene 2022)

Compro plata en mano en Barcelona a spot que no sean paquillos. Escribidme por privado. Gracias!


----------



## Juanca15 (10 Ene 2022)

Se cede Libertad de México 2009 1KG de plata fina a 999€ + envío. Entrega en mano Barcelona.
Dudas por privado, gracias.

[VENDIDA]


----------



## Kozak (11 Ene 2022)

Baalbek dijo:


> Se vende lote de 150 pakillos a 9,80e la unidad.



¿Envía al extranjero o sólo en mano?


----------



## Kasta (11 Ene 2022)

Kasta dijo:


> Se venden varios lingotes de plata 999 de la refinería CMD con peso de 1 kg cada uno. Están verificados por la máquina Sigma.
> 750€/u.
> Más información por privado.



Se modifica el precio durante unos días a 745€/u. según evolución del mercado de la plata


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Ene 2022)

Onzas filarmónicas a 22 y 22.5 en CASH, por unidades sueltas o miles.









Telegram: Contact @PlataFisica







t.me





Para finales de semana o principios de la siguiente, ya llegan los lingotes más baratos de España, a Spot +25 €. Ahorren!

También en venta álbums de colección, comprando a ciegas, abriéndolo y decidiendo, o por hojas-filas y piezas sueltas. Especial para revendedores.


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Ene 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> ¿Envía al extranjero o sólo en mano?



Yo envío a donde pagues.


----------



## Mk3 (11 Ene 2022)

Las Filomenas de que año son? En sus tubos o Monster supongo. Me interesa


----------



## kragh (13 Ene 2022)

Hola
Pongo a la venta


----------



## eldelavespa (16 Ene 2022)

Buenas, compraría monedas de plata 1 onza a precio spot para recoger en Asturias, mandarme privado, gracias.


----------



## yopyop (17 Ene 2022)

Venga, yo me animo también y compro a spot +2 euros las onzas de plata.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Ene 2022)

Vamos por Spot + 3 €, necesito 10.000 € en plata.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Ene 2022)

Retiro las monedas ante tercera guerra mundial, en estos momentos la plata ya no tiene precio.


----------



## Santogrial (19 Ene 2022)

Vendo gran stock de monedas de 12 € de plata .

13,5€ la unidad , en mano Madrid o envío a costa del comprador.


----------



## Kasta (20 Ene 2022)

Se venden varios lingotes de plata 999 de la refinería CMD con peso de 1 kg cada uno. Están verificados por la máquina Sigma.
750€/u.
Más información por privado.


----------



## fran69 (20 Ene 2022)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Buenas, compraría monedas de plata 1 onza a precio spot para recoger en Asturias, mandarme privado, gracias.



Yo también, pero yo voy hasta la casa del vendedor y le invito a caña y torti...


----------



## amar35 (20 Ene 2022)

amar35 dijo:


> *40 onzas Tokelau Silver Bull & Bear Coin 2021
> Encapsuladas precio 29 la unidad,lote completo a 27,50
> 
> 
> ...



Siguen disponibles


----------



## Santogrial (20 Ene 2022)

Vendo monedas de 50 Francos Franceses a 23€.

Entrega en mano Valladolid o Madrid , envio a toda España a costa del comprador.


----------



## remrem17 (21 Ene 2022)

Hola, para aprender y luego comprar.
Alguno por Menorca?


----------



## csan (22 Ene 2022)

Buenas,
Compro monedas de oro de la FNMT (o colecciones de oro y plata), del 2008 en adelante. Ofertas por privado.
Gracias


----------



## mnnieto (23 Ene 2022)

Todo ok


----------



## jgomealm (25 Ene 2022)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## amar35 (26 Ene 2022)

amar35 dijo:


> *40 onzas Tokelau Silver Bull & Bear Coin 2021
> Encapsuladas precio 29 la unidad,lote completo a 27,50
> 
> 
> ...







*Pongo a la venta tambien dos lingotes 999 de plata sempsa de un kilo,precio 875 €uros cada uno envio incluido por seur o similar.
Puedo bajar algo el precio por la compra de los dos lingotes *


----------



## Santogrial (27 Ene 2022)

Santogrial dijo:


> Vendo monedas de 50 Francos Franceses a 23€.
> 
> Entrega en mano Valladolid o Madrid , envio a toda España a costa del comprador.



cito bajo a 23 €


----------



## yopyop (30 Ene 2022)

Vendo Krugerrand 1979 1 Oz de oro *VENDIDA*







Vendo 3 soberanos de oro (han sido joya) en mano están mejor que en las fotos: *VENDIDAS*











Preferiblemente en mano en Madrid.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (30 Ene 2022)

¿Cual es el precio de la micra de oro?


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (30 Ene 2022)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> La verdad que dudo entre pagar 1850 euros por 50gr en la tienda de Degussa, con tu facturita, certificado y tal, o pagarte a tí esos mismos 1850 euros por 50 gr sin factura, sin referencias y tal ::



¿1850 euros por 50gr? Pues no lo vendo.


----------



## yopyop (3 Feb 2022)

Vendo 64 monedas de 50 francos Hércules, 30 gramos de plata 0.900.
Mínimo 5 monedas.
Preferible en mano en Madrid.

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## oscar135 (3 Feb 2022)

Buenas.

*Todas Vendidas*

Vendo Filarmónicas a xxxx €/onza por tubos completos.
Trato en mano en Burgos o envío a cargo del comprador.



Saludos


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Feb 2022)

Feliz semana apiladores,

Oro a Spot, 200 soberanos y más. Plata toda la que se quiera:









Telegram: Contact @PlataFisica







t.me





El oro, para cantidades de 6000 a 20.000 € semanales hasta agotar pila. Madrid o envíos, CASH, Cripto-transferencia. Relojes y Diamantes para dar el pase y revender o acumular. Circo garantizado.

COMPRO PLATA, Toda la posible sin pagar envíos, a ser posible en cantidad o de manera periódica. Gracias. Y no seas imbécil de vender, aguanta.

Tontoros bienvenidos temporalmente al grupo de apilación.

SE BUSCAN: Revendedores de metal y profetas. Para predicar la palabra y ofrecer ejemplos de stock.


----------



## dmb001 (9 Feb 2022)

Buenas: a la venta a spot el oro de la abuela, bueno, en este caso del abuelo. Preferiblemente trato en mano en Barcelona. Si queréis más info o vídeos, por privado.

-1911 $20 double eagle St. Gaudens Head Philadelphia. Como veis tiene un par de toques, pero es difícil de encontrar en tienda y con bastante premium.
-100 pesos chilenos/10 condores 1952. Como la anterior que se puso a la venta en el hilo, también tiene la marca del punzón utilizada antaño para comprobar la autenticidad de la moneda. Aquí la descripción.

*Vendidas.*


----------



## elias2 (9 Feb 2022)

A la venta lote de plata de Mexico.

48 unidades de 5 pesos Cuauhtemoc. Ley 900, 30 gr. 27 gramos de plata pura a 20 euros unidad. A partir de 25 unidades envio en bote para su posterior guardado. Monedas en muy buen estado. RESERVADAS

10 unidades de onza de plata LIBERTAD, escucho ofertas por privado.

Preferencia para trato en mano en Zaragoza y/o compradores de alguno de los dos lotes completo.

Envio a cargo del comprador.
Mas por privado.


----------



## dmb001 (9 Feb 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> Buenas: a la venta a spot el oro de la abuela, bueno, en este caso del abuelo. Preferiblemente trato en mano en Barcelona. Si queréis más info o vídeos, por privado.
> 
> -1911 $20 double eagle St. Gaudens Head Philadelphia. Como veis tiene un par de toques, pero es difícil de encontrar en tienda y con bastante premium.
> -100 pesos chilenos/10 condores 1952. Como la anterior que se puso a la venta en el hilo, también tiene la marca del punzón utilizada antaño para comprobar la autenticidad de la moneda. Aquí la descripción.
> ...



*Vendidas.*


----------



## elias2 (12 Feb 2022)

A la venta lote de plata de Francia.

Monedas de 50 francos franceses. Ley 900, 30 gr. 27 gramos de plata pura a 20, 5 euros unidad. A partir de 25 unidades envio en bote para su posterior guardado. Monedas en muy buen estado. 

Saludos


----------



## jgomealm (14 Feb 2022)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## Erzam (14 Feb 2022)

Buenas tardes
Pongo a la venta 4 lingotes de 5 gramos de oro cada uno.
3 de Argor y 1 de Sempsa.

VENDIDOS.

Gracias a los foreros por la atención y al foro por el espacio.


----------



## jgomealm (15 Feb 2022)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## yopyop (15 Feb 2022)

Vendo 50 pesos mejicanos de 1947.

*VENDIDO*





Preferencia entrega en mano en Madrid.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Feb 2022)

Erzam dijo:


> Por recomendación de algunos foreros, elimino parcialmente número de serie.



Qué utilidad tiene? Que no se sepa que lo has vendido?


----------



## Erzam (16 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Qué utilidad tiene? Que no se sepa que lo has vendido?



Buenos dias.
Es el número de serie de identificación individual.
Aparte de para lo que comentas, imagino que también para que ningún vendedor de falsificaciones de ebay pueda coger ese número y ponerlos en los suyos.


----------



## kragh (16 Feb 2022)

Hola

Pongo a la venta 3 tubos de filarmonicas a XXX,XX€ cada tubo (XX,XX€/onza).
*VENDIDOS*

Para más fotos o preguntas por mensaje privado.

Cataluña central o envio +7€


----------



## Martes i13 (16 Feb 2022)

Erzam dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> Es el número de serie de identificación individual.
> Aparte de para lo que comentas, imagino que también para que ningún vendedor de falsificaciones de ebay pueda coger ese número y ponerlos en los suyos.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## amar35 (17 Feb 2022)

Maples 2016 a la venta sin manchas de leche., precios según cantidad, 3 tubos a la venta unidades sueltas a 27,50.


----------



## fonx (17 Feb 2022)

Tengo algunas monedas de oro, por regalos o "herencia". No tengo necesidad de vender, pero a veces pienso que si tuviera que hacerlo como lo haría.

¿Quedais en persona y pagais en mano así sin más? La verdad que pagar 1oz de oro, que igual son 1800 y pico a día de hoy, en mano de un desconocido es un poco chocante. Bueno, así pagué yo mi primer coche de segunda mano, hace ya un par de décadas 

Tampoco tengo tanto. La moneda más grande que tengo es la de 50 pesos mexicanos del centenario de 1821 o algo así de 37.5g de oro puro


----------



## frankie83 (17 Feb 2022)

fonx dijo:


> Tengo algunas monedas de oro, por regalos o "herencia". No tengo necesidad de vender, pero a veces pienso que si tuviera que hacerlo como lo haría.
> 
> ¿Quedais en persona y pagais en mano así sin más? La verdad que pagar 1oz de oro, que igual son 1800 y pico a día de hoy, en mano de un desconocido es un poco chocante. Bueno, así pagué yo mi primer coche de segunda mano, hace ya un par de décadas
> 
> Tampoco tengo tanto. La moneda más grande que tengo es la de 50 pesos mexicanos del centenario de 1821 o algo así de 37.5g de oro puro



Interesante mensaje.. algunas pistas

1) no se sabe si vendes o no vendes, si quiere vender ponle un precio, recuerdo que el precio lo pone el vendedor

2) si te da cosa el trato en mano.. qué haces aquí?

2a) sin referencia alguna no creo que nadie te compre un pepino de 1800 euros de nada

3) lo mejor para ti es ir a una tienda y/o subasta, ellos sabrán cobrarte la correspondiente comisión

4) más tarde no olvides pagar impuestos a hacienda sobre la plusvalía (o sobre el total si no tienes factura de compra)


----------



## fonx (17 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Interesante mensaje.. algunas pistas
> 
> 1) no se sabe si vendes o no vendes, si quiere vender ponle un precio, recuerdo que el precio lo pone el vendedor
> 
> ...



Hola, no vendo de momento. Entré aquí por curiosidad. Quizás debiera haberme leido algunas decenas de páginas antes de preguntar nada. Es solo la duda que tengo de como debería de hacerlo si quisiese vender alguna de las monedas.

Por supuesto no pienso pagar ni un euro en impuestos si puedo evitarlo. Ya pago demasiados impuestos, y más que me los quieren subir por ser autónomo. Pero bueno, no te voy a aburrir con el tema.

Gracias por la respuesta, no obstante.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Feb 2022)

fonx dijo:


> Tengo algunas monedas de oro, por regalos o "herencia". No tengo necesidad de vender, pero a veces pienso que si tuviera que hacerlo como lo haría.
> 
> ¿Quedais en persona y pagais en mano así sin más? La verdad que pagar 1oz de oro, que igual son 1800 y pico a día de hoy, en mano de un desconocido es un poco chocante. Bueno, así pagué yo mi primer coche de segunda mano, hace ya un par de décadas
> 
> Tampoco tengo tanto. La moneda más grande que tengo es la de 50 pesos mexicanos del centenario de 1821 o algo así de 37.5g de oro puro




Joder pues claro, yo lo vendí en su tiempo y quedaba donde quisiese el comprador, a veces ponía a mi niña atrás en el coche porque no podía dejarla en casa y el tío subía , me daba la pasta y yo la moneda , contaba el dinero y adiós muy buenas , tan amigos.

Solo una vez tuve una experiencia mala como vendedor con un forero de aquí del foro , quedé con el, vamos a hacer la transacción y me saco un cuaderno y me pidió el dni para redactar un contrato de compra venta, yo por supuesto no le doy el dni a nadie ni mis datos, como mucho el móvil para crear seguridad y ni eso, pero bueno , con el Nick con el que vendía tenía muy buenas valoraciones de foreros y no hacía falta, pero el tío se emperró con mi dni, le dije que se lo dictaba y el copiaba, le di un dni falso y nombre y apellido tb falso y atpc
El forero en cuestión sigue siendo muy activo en este hilo,no es mal tío, pero no avisa que te va a pedir dni y eso no debería hacerse l es la esencia de este hilo; el anonimato


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Feb 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Joder pues claro, yo lo vendí en su tiempo y quedaba donde quisiese el comprador, a veces ponía a mi niña atrás en el coche porque no podía dejarla en casa y el tío subía , me daba la pasta y yo la moneda , contaba el dinero y adiós muy buenas , tan amigos.
> 
> Solo una vez tuve una experiencia mala como vendedor con un forero de aquí del foro , quedé con el, vamos a hacer la transacción y me saco un cuaderno y me pidió el dni para redactar un contrato de compra venta, yo por supuesto no le doy el dni a nadie ni mis datos, como mucho el móvil para crear seguridad y ni eso, pero bueno , con el Nick con el que vendía tenía muy buenas valoraciones de foreros y no hacía falta, pero el tío se emperró con mi dni, le dije que se lo dictaba y el copiaba, le di un dni falso y nombre y apellido tb falso y atpc
> El forero en cuestión sigue siendo muy activo en este hilo,no es mal tío, pero no avisa que te va a pedir dni y eso no debería hacerse l es la esencia de este hilo; el anonimato




Yo las veces que he quedado en alguna ocasion lo que si he visto es a la mujer bastante nerviosa dando vueltas por la acera de enfrente, movil en mano para llamar a la policia si llega un malvado atracador, no solo por esta pagina una vez quede en persona por ebay con un vendedor y tambien la mujer con carro incluido y bebe en acera de enfrente dando vueltas por si tenia que llamar ....... 

Al principio lo que si me pasaba es cuando vendia yo algo que llegaba y pensaba que iba a dar lo que fuera y irme rapidamente con mi dinero y no pensaba que el comprador quisiera estar una hora mirando lo que fuera para asegurarse de que no lo iba a timar.... pero bueno me daba cuenta de que era normal........

Ya lo que hago en caso de quedar ir sin ninguna prisa sabiendo que igual se va un largo rato......... otras veces el rato se va por que tambien te pones a hablar con la otra persona, muchas veces te aportan cosas interesantes, suelen ser foreros interesantes tanto los que compran como venden estas cosillas.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Feb 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues hombre, vendría bien saber quién es para evitar viajes a lo tonto.
> 
> Por otro lado el recurso de pedir dni al comprar una moneda es bastante ridículo, puesto que el comprador ha de saber lo que compra, yo nunca pedí dni a nadie, simplemente me aseguro de que lo que compro es auténtico y buen viaje...



es un forero activo, sobre todo en la compra venta de monedas de 12 euros, pero vamos lo mismo era al principio, el no llevaba muchas transacciones cuando me paso esto con el, porque nadie mas lo ha comentado, yo el papel que me dio como contrato lo tuve en el bolsillo de la puerta de el coche hasta que se desintegro jaja, lo mismo ya no lo hace, porque ademas siempre leo las valoraciones para ver si alguien lo comenta, pero nadie lo ha hecho, lo mismo fue al principio de su actividad metalera


----------



## frankie83 (18 Feb 2022)

Hola,
quería preguntar, para el oro de joyería 750, cual sería el sitio privilegiado para venderlo. 
Se puede conseguir vender a spot -algo%? cuanto es ese algo?

los particulares podrian estar interesados o mejor que me olvide del foro?

tratase de una decena de objetos de 1/2 gramos cada uno


----------



## Aml_85 (18 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Hola,
> quería preguntar, para el oro de joyería 750, cual sería el sitio privilegiado para venderlo.
> Se puede conseguir vender a spot -algo%? cuanto es ese algo?
> 
> ...



Hola Frankie! Buenos días
Te aconsejo que las interrogantes respecto a metales las realices en el tema creado para discutir cosas relacionadas a oro y plata. Este tópic es principalmente para la compra y venta entre los usuarios del foro. 

Aquí existe gente con mucha experiencia y que están abiertos a compartir sus experiencias con gente novata en el tema (propia experiencia). Sin embargo te aconsejo de todos modos que leas aqui mismo y seguramente salgas de todas las interrogantes que tienes. 

Un saludo!


----------



## Que viene (18 Feb 2022)

Vendo varios soberanos de oro bastante especiales en excelente condición.
Tienen premium pero aún así están por debajo del precio de mercado:

1861 reverso escudo 470 €
1885 reverso escudo 470 €
1982 proof con caja y certificado 495 €
1989 proof 500 aniversario con caja y certificado 1280 €
1996 proof con caja y certificado 530 €
2015 proof con caja y certificado 580 €
2017 proof con caja y certificado 850 €

Si estás interesado te puedo enviar fotografías y detalles.
Entrega en mano en Madrid o envío por mensajero y asegurado.


----------



## csan (18 Feb 2022)

Pues yo he vendido y comprado a particulares y curiosamente nunca he tenido problemas...desgraciadamente no puedo decir lo mismo de muchas tiendas y numismáticas.
En cuanto a los certificados facturas y demás, están bien, pero el certificado de autenticidad es la propia moneda.


----------



## frankie83 (18 Feb 2022)

Aml_85 dijo:


> Hola Frankie! Buenos días
> Te aconsejo que las interrogantes respecto a metales las realices en el tema creado para discutir cosas relacionadas a oro y plata. Este tópic es principalmente para la compra y venta entre los usuarios del foro.
> 
> Aquí existe gente con mucha experiencia y que están abiertos a compartir sus experiencias con gente novata en el tema (propia experiencia). Sin embargo te aconsejo de todos modos que leas aqui mismo y seguramente salgas de todas las interrogantes que tienes.
> ...



Llevo años leyendo el foro y me parece que sè donde preguntar, y no, no soy novato

Si pregunto aquí es porque quiero saber si alguien estaría interesado en comprar o a lo mejor de eso no hay mercado

gracias igualmente por tu respuesta


----------



## risto mejido (18 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Hola,
> quería preguntar, para el oro de joyería 750, cual sería el sitio privilegiado para venderlo.
> Se puede conseguir vender a spot -algo%? cuanto es ese algo?
> 
> ...



perdon por escribir sin vender ni comprar nada en este momento

sitio privilegiado seria donde mas te pagasen por el 
dicho esto veo dificil su venta a un precio "justo" para ti, porque quien quiera invertir lo hace en bullion o lingotes.
si es joyeria yo probaria todocoleccion.net o a las malas wallapop , se vende mucha joyeria por wallapop, yo intentaria venderlo como joya, no te flipes con otros precios de wallapop, lo pones como precio al peso (spot)+ un poco mas y lo venderas muy rapido.

si lo haces por wallapop cuenta que tal te fue

saludos


----------



## frankie83 (18 Feb 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> perdon por escribir sin vender ni comprar nada en este momento
> 
> sitio privilegiado seria donde mas te pagasen por el
> dicho esto veo dificil su venta a un precio "justo" para ti, porque quien quiera invertir lo hace en bullion o lingotes.
> ...



Agradezco una vez más tu respuesta, pero lo considero bastante nefasto como consejo, te diría que no vayas aconsejando semejantes cosas a los “novatos” 

Además dices que nadie estaría interesado… y luego me aconsejas ponerlo a spot+un poco más? Jaja déjalo anda


----------



## robertoburbuja (19 Feb 2022)

Hola vendo lingote de plata de las islas Cook de 5 kg por 4.000 euros. puedo enviar.


----------



## amar35 (19 Feb 2022)

robertoburbuja dijo:


> Hola vendo lingote de plata de las islas Cook de 5 kg por 4.000 euros. puedo enviar.



Empiezas fuerte, espero que al ser nuevo usuario el comprador se asegure de todo.
Por lo demás bienvenido al foro.


----------



## yopyop (19 Feb 2022)

yopyop dijo:


> Vendo 50 pesos mejicanos de 1947.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 944782
> Ver archivo adjunto 944783
> ...







Añado a la venta 4 monedas de 1 oz de oro Krugerrand.

Vendo las monedas sueltas.

*VENDIDOS*

Ubicación Madrid.


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Feb 2022)

ORO a SPOT +2, +1 y SPOT hasta -7% dependiendo su formato y la cantidad a comprar. Oro variado de diferentes tipos, directo de refinería y de compro oro. 
Oro 999 ó 18K, a elegir. Soberanos disponibles en cantidad. Granalla, lingotes, monedas, joyas y objetos. 

En Mano en tienda Ortega y Gasset 44, o envíos a través de terceros. Transferencias o en efectivo. Se aceptan criptos.

Se coordina desde WSS Spain ó:









Telegram: Contact @platafisica







t.me





Que pasen un feliz domingo


----------



## Daviot (20 Feb 2022)

fonx dijo:


> Tengo algunas monedas de oro, por regalos o "herencia". No tengo necesidad de vender, pero a veces pienso que si tuviera que hacerlo como lo haría.
> 
> ¿Quedais en persona y pagais en mano así sin más? La verdad que pagar 1oz de oro, que igual son 1800 y pico a día de hoy, en mano de un desconocido es un poco chocante. Bueno, así pagué yo mi primer coche de segunda mano, hace ya un par de décadas
> 
> Tampoco tengo tanto. La moneda más grande que tengo es la de 50 pesos mexicanos del centenario de 1821 o algo así de 37.5g de oro puro



Hola fonx, pues ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer. Intenta participar en los hilos de monedas y de oro y plata para conseguir mas mensajes y reputación. 

Y luego más adelante intentas hacer una venta pequeña para conseguir valoraciones buenas en el hilo de intercambios entre foreros. En ese hilo también puedes ver las valoraciones que tiene el forero con el que vayas a quedar. Suerte.


----------



## amar35 (21 Feb 2022)

5 monedas de 30€ a 34 la unidad, venta del lote completo
Malaga en mano o envío 7€ por seur


----------



## jgomealm (22 Feb 2022)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## ElMendaLerenda2021 (22 Feb 2022)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Disponible:
> -1 oz. krugerrand..... 1680€
> -1 oz. Eagle ............ 1730€
> 
> Trato en mano en Burgos o en Madrid jueves dia 24.




Hola

Los tienes disponibles? Estoy interesado. Soy nuevo por aquí.

Gracias.


----------



## ElMendaLerenda2021 (22 Feb 2022)

Hola a todos,

Estoy interesado en monedas de oro. Para entrega en mano en Mazarrón o Cartagena, aunque puedo moverme algo más.
Gracias.


----------



## Scouser (23 Feb 2022)

Alguien vende Kookaburras de 2oz, 10oz o de un kilo de las de 2001 a 2007?


----------



## Que viene (23 Feb 2022)

Ajusto precios por la alta volatilidad actual.

Vendo varios soberanos de oro bastante especiales en excelente condición.
Tienen premium pero aún así están por debajo del precio de mercado:

1861 reverso escudo: spot + 30 €
1885 reverso escudo: spot + 30 €
1982 proof con caja y certificado: spot + 50 €
1989 proof 500 aniversario (Rosa Tudor) con caja y certificado: spot + 700 €
1996 proof con caja y certificado: spot + 100 €
2015 proof con caja y certificado: spot + 100 €
2017 proof con caja y certificado: spot + 300 €

Si estás interesado te puedo enviar fotografías y detalles.
Entrega en mano en Madrid o envío por mensajero y asegurado.


----------



## TradingMetales (25 Feb 2022)

Duros a 17 €, en cantidad. 

Pacos a 11 € o menos. 

Lingotes de 1 kilo 999 sin marca, 730 € + 5 € de descuento adicional en cada uno comprado, acumulable. 

Soberanos a 400 €.

Onzas premium a 27 € en cajas de 100, ó 30 € unidad. 

Madrid, en mano o envíos 24 horas.


----------



## kragh (26 Feb 2022)

Hola

Pongo a la venta 1 tubo de 25 onzas de plata maple leaf ...
*VENDIDO*


----------



## Haz in to (28 Feb 2022)

Hola a todos, vendo lingote de plata de las islas Cook de 5 Kg.Puedo enviar tambien.Precio 4000 Euros


----------



## TDT' (2 Mar 2022)

Vendo una onza de oro al spot en el momento de cerrar el trato. Trato en mano en Madrid. Preferiría venderla a alguien que sepa lo que está comprando, que he leido en el foro que a veces os encontráis con la desconfianza de algún novato y a mí esas cosas me ponen de muy mal humor. Tengo pandas de 1984 con alguna mancha roja muy pequeña, maple o krugerand a elegir. Si os quema el dinero y las onzas os parecen pequeñas, puedo cambiarla por una moneda de 50 pesos en las mismas condiciones.
Es la primera vez que vendo, pero todas las monedas han sido compradas aquí. Yo invito al café, tal como me invitaron mis vendedores.

Se vendió el panda.


----------



## jgomealm (2 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/03/2022*


----------



## oscar135 (4 Mar 2022)

Vendo tubos completos de Maples (25 onzas) a 675€

Solo trato en mano en Burgos









IMG 20220211 135845 — Postimages







postimg.cc












IMG 20220211 135852 — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## BaNGo (4 Mar 2022)

Vendo 3 medallas de oro a *SPOT-4%* en mano en Vitoria o Bilbao o envíos a cuenta del comprador.

Medalla. AV. Pablo VI. Concilio Vaticano II. Oro de 917 mil. 10.55g. 26.00mm. PROOF.

Medalla. AV. Pablo VI. Concilio Vaticano II. Oro de 917 mil. 17.49g. 32.00mm. PROOF.

Medalla. 1968. Conmemoracions Mercedaries 1218-1868. Barcelona/1968. 165,79 g. Oro de 999 mil. 60 mm. SF/M en monograma. Firmado: J. García. En estuche. S/C.


----------



## wolker (5 Mar 2022)

*C E R R A D O.*


----------



## Honkytonk Man (5 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien vende monedas un una onza?


----------



## Honkytonk Man (5 Mar 2022)

amar35 dijo:


> Vendo 15 maples Canadá 2016 en tubo o encapsuladas. Precio 29€ o 28,50€ la unidad si compras las 15



Compro oro, no plata.


----------



## Furillo (6 Mar 2022)

oz Canguro 

Envío a cuenta del comprador


----------



## frankie83 (7 Mar 2022)

quería plantear la venta de 7 objetos de joyeria, oro 750.

1,61+0,67+0,83+1,36+0,64+1,64+1,58=8.33g
8.33*.75=6.25g fino

spot 95%=56eur/g
56*6,25=350eur

En mano en Madrid, interesados puedo mandar fotos por privado.


----------



## Daviot (8 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Hola, vendo Krugerrand del año 93. Comprado en Coininvest en la categoría de años diversos, puedo mostrar factura.
> 
> Muestra alguna pequeña imperfección en el borde como supongo todos los krugers que venden en esta categoría. Aporto fotos reales. Precio 1850 euros. Zona Madrid.
> 
> ...



VENDIDO

Sigo teniendo el Kruger a 1850 euros que hoy está incluso por debajo de spot.

La moneda luce muy bien a simple vista, las fotos las he hecho con una lente macro y eso resalta cualquier mínima imperfección.

También acepto parte del pago en
monedas más pequeñas como las de 20 francos o 1/4 oz, etc.


----------



## jorge el grande (8 Mar 2022)

Vendo lingote 10g oro Argor-Heraeus con factura comprado en el andorrano. En mano en Barcelona


----------



## casaire (9 Mar 2022)

Vendo lingotes de oro de 50 gramos , 1 onza (31,10 gr) , 10 gramos y 5 gramos . De la casa Perth Mint.




Precio a 58 euros gramo. 2900 euros el de 50 gramos , 1803 euros el de 1 onza , 580 euros el de 10 gr y 290 euros el de 5 gr. Entrega en mano en Valencia.

Tengo buenas referencias . Contactar por privado. RETIRADO DE LA VENTA .


----------



## bonoce (9 Mar 2022)

Vendo 5 cincuentines V centenario con sus cajas de madera originales a 150 euros cada uno. Con la compra de dos unidades el envío por SEUR y seguro corre por mi cuenta.


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Mar 2022)

Onzas a 29 € (Filarmónicas, Tokelaus)

Lingotes de kilo 999 desde 800 €.

50 francos franceses a 25 €, en cantidad a 24 €.

Oro a Spot + 3%.





Granalla 999 a 800 € Kilo. Chatarra 925 para fundir a 660 € kilo bruto.

Lingotes de 50 gramos, 50 €.

Transferencia bancaria o efectivo, envíos MRW 24 horas o en mano alrededor de España, se va a domicilio en cantidad.


Grupo Telegram: LQC WSS PLATA y ORO España. Compra Venta e Intercambios de Metal


----------



## kragh (9 Mar 2022)

Hola

Pongo a la venta


----------



## ElMendaLerenda2021 (9 Mar 2022)

kragh dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pongo a la venta 4 tubos de 25 onzas de plata krugerrand 2021 por 674€ cada tubo (26,96€/oz).
> RESERVADOS TRES
> ...



Si aún te queda alguno me lo quedo. Con envío.
Gracias.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Mar 2022)

*VENDIDAS*

Buenas, pongo en venta algo de junk silver.
Posibilidad de entrega en mano en León, Castilla y Madrid (consultar). Pago por transferencia y envío a cargo del comprador o en mano.

*LAS OLÍMPICAS TEUTONAS:*




180 monedas de 10 marcos de 1972 (15.5 g; ley 625), un total de 2790 g, es decir, 1743 g de plata pura.









10 Deutsche Mark, Germany


Detailed information about the coin 10 Deutsche Mark (Olympic Games in Munich, legend "IN DEUTSCHLAND"), Federal Republic of Germany, with pictures and collection and swap management: mintage, descriptions, metal, weight, size, value and other numismatic data




en.numista.com





A 7'22€ unidad, 1300€ (Spot 7.5, 1350).

*LOS FLORINES DEL REY JORGE:*




130 florines/2 chelines de Jorge V y de Jorge VI (11.31 g; ley 500), un total de 1449 g, es decir, 724.5 g de plata pura.









1 Florin - George V, United Kingdom


Detailed information about the coin 1 Florin, George V (2nd issue), United Kingdom, with pictures and collection and swap management: mintage, descriptions, metal, weight, size, value and other numismatic data




en.numista.com












1 Florin - George V, United Kingdom


Detailed information about the coin 1 Florin, George V (3rd issue), United Kingdom, with pictures and collection and swap management: mintage, descriptions, metal, weight, size, value and other numismatic data




en.numista.com












2 Shillings - George VI, United Kingdom


Detailed information about the coin 2 Shillings, George VI (with 'IND:IMP'), United Kingdom, with pictures and collection and swap management: mintage, descriptions, metal, weight, size, value and other numismatic data




en.numista.com





A 4.11 € unidad, 535€ (spot 4.38, 569)

*PLATA de 400 y 500:*




Lote de 243g en monedas de plata variada de baja ley (400 a 500), sobre todo inglesa y sueca, por un total de 70€.

5 Kronor - Gustaf VI Adolf, Sweden
½ Crown - George VI, United Kingdom


----------



## NUMISONZA (11 Mar 2022)

Ofrezco

Estuche Olimpiada Canadá 1974
1020 gramos de 0,925.. 770 euros. *RESERVADO*

Entrega en mano en Madrid, Valencia o Barcelona


----------



## wolker (12 Mar 2022)

*C E R R A D O.*


----------



## Minali (12 Mar 2022)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Disponible.
> -Lote de 240 duros "variados" (5 pesetas Alfonso XII- XIII- Amadeo,-Republica )
> Solo trato en mano zona Burgos...(para otras localidades del norte consultar por privado)
> 
> ...



Hol, buenas tardes te queda alguna disponible aún?


----------



## Josebs (13 Mar 2022)

Buenas compañeros, pongo a la venta el siguiente lote de monedas :

1 Maple 2017
1 Balanza Mexico 1980
1 Grecia 25 Ecus Pegasus
2 Grecia 10 Ecus Pegasus
1 Rinoceronte Giants of the Ice Ghana
1 Leopardo Somalia 2021

Todas en capsula. Precio 160€ con envio incluido. Fotos y detalles por privado, un saludo.


----------



## jgomealm (13 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes,

Actualizo y completo lo que tengo en venta.

*Actualizado 12/04/2022

Onzas de plata:*

1 - Moneda de Plata American Eagle (Diseño clásico) 1 oz. 2018. *Vendida*
4 - Moneda de Plata American Eagle (Type 1 - Ultima Diseño clásico) 1 oz. 2021. *Vendidas *
2 - Moneda de Plata Australian Brumby 1 oz. 2020. *Vendidas*
1 - Moneda de Plata Koala 1 oz. 2011. 45€
2 - Moneda de Plata Niue Piratas del Caribe -La Perla Negra 1 oz. 2021. 47€ / unidad
1 - Moneda de Plata Niue Serie DC Comics - Batman 1 oz. 2021. *Vendida*
1 - Moneda de Plata Niue Star Wars - Millennium Falcon 1 oz. 2021. 34€
2 - Moneda de Plata Niue Tetris 1 oz. 2021. 36€ / unidad
4 - Moneda de Plata Tokelau Toro y Oso 1 oz. 2022. *Vendidas

Monedas plata FNMT:*

1997. 1 euro. *Vendida*
1998. 1000 pesetas. Expo 98. 14€
1999. 1000 pesetas. Juegos Olimpicos. 16€
2000. 1000 pesetas. J. Paralimpicos. Atletismo. 24€
Bicentenario de Carlos III. 32€

Entrega en mano en Córdoba o envio a cargo del comprador.

Posibilidad de entrega en mano en Madrid (Zona Moncloa) algunos fines de semana. El próximo el del 15 de abril.

Mas detalles por privado.


----------



## NUMISONZA (13 Mar 2022)

Hola buenas, ofrezco lote de 4 kilos de plata la mayoría ley 800 por 2200 euros. Todo son reproducciones de monedas y aseguro que no hay ninguna que no sea de plata de la ley especificada.

Entrega en Madrid o Valencia


----------



## Reidor (14 Mar 2022)

mundofila dijo:


> Hola
> Pongo a la venta este lingote de oro de 10 gramos de la Perth Mint
> El blister ha sido abierto para su comprobación, la palabra VOID aparece escrita en el reverso (es lo que sucede si se manipula).
> Precio, envío incluído, 550€
> ...



Hola. ¿Me puedes decir cómo lo comprobaste y quién lo hizo? ¿Midieron la conductividad eléctrica del lingote o solo dimensiones y peso?


----------



## El tapicerrr (15 Mar 2022)

Reidor dijo:


> Hola. ¿Me puedes decir cómo lo comprobaste y quién lo hizo? ¿Midieron la conductividad eléctrica del lingote o solo dimensiones y peso?



Sé hace con una máquina sigma. Te dice sin fallo alguno el metal de la composición


----------



## DraghiEmpire (15 Mar 2022)

Vendo moneda de oro Panda China 1/4 de oz del año 2015 por 460€.
Viene en el sellado original de plástico de la mint, con factura de compra en degussa.
Solo entrega en mano en Madrid.

*VENDIDO*


----------



## MIP (15 Mar 2022)

Rafacoins dijo:


> *OJO, según esta web esos lingotes son falsos...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según la foto son auténticos.


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Mar 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Minted bars | gold and silver | The Perth Mint
> 
> 
> Stamped with The Perth Mint’s London Bullion Market Association registered mark, a symbol of their international tradability. Buy now
> ...



Es Cierto, lo siento me equivoqué

Borro el post


Un saludo


----------



## casaire (15 Mar 2022)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Es Cierto, lo siento me equivoqué
> 
> Borro el post
> 
> ...



Claro hombre... Si aquí nadie en su juicio vendería oro o plata falsos... Yo doy tef por privado y la entrega es en mano. No puede haber engaños.


----------



## mundofila (15 Mar 2022)

Hola
Pongo a la venta algo mas de 300 gramos en monedas de 50 céntimos, 1 peseta y 2 pesetas de plata españolas (ley 835) = 250 gr plata.
Mayoritariamente son monedas de 1 peseta, y su estado es malo, muy gastadas, no sirven para colección, sólo para plata.
Precio, envío incluído, 175€
*VENDIDAS*


----------



## INE (15 Mar 2022)

fonx dijo:


> Tengo algunas monedas de oro, por regalos o "herencia". No tengo necesidad de vender, pero a veces pienso que si tuviera que hacerlo como lo haría.
> 
> ¿Quedais en persona y pagais en mano así sin más? La verdad que pagar 1oz de oro, que igual son 1800 y pico a día de hoy, en mano de un desconocido es un poco chocante. Bueno, así pagué yo mi primer coche de segunda mano, hace ya un par de décadas
> 
> Tampoco tengo tanto. La moneda más grande que tengo es la de 50 pesos mexicanos del centenario de 1821 o algo así de 37.5g de oro puro



Qué miedo al efectivo tenéis, el lavado de cerebro
funciona a la perfección.


----------



## ELOS (16 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Qué miedo al efectivo tenéis, el lavado de cerebro
> funciona a la perfección.



Una cosa es tener miedo a usar el efectivo y otra distinta es tener miedo a poseerlo y guardarlo


----------



## Hostigador (16 Mar 2022)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Es Cierto, lo siento me equivoqué
> 
> Borro el post
> 
> ...











Método casero para comprobar la pureza de monedas y joyas


Para que el método sea casero y al alcance de todos he tenido en cuenta dos cosas: 1 – Plagiar a Arquímedes y luego aplicar la sagrada ley del mínimo esfuerzo. 2 – No gastar más de 10 euros en los materiales necesarios para el invento.




www.rankia.com




Siempre nos queda el metodo de un veterano de bolsa como es el señor Llinares Coloma
Saludos


----------



## mundofila (16 Mar 2022)

Hola
Pongo a la venta lote de 27 pakillos (18 gramos plata .800 = 15,20 gramos plata/cada)
Precio, envío incluído, 295€
_*VENDIDOS*_


----------



## jgomealm (16 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 10/04/2022*


----------



## Wiflhy (18 Mar 2022)

Buenas, 

Busco moneda oro pequeña 1/10 para compra en mano en Madrid.

Gracias.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Mar 2022)

A ver, pregunta ¿dónde comprar lingotes o placas de plata y oro al mejor precio sin terminar estafado? prometo thankear


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Mar 2022)

*VENDIDOS*

Cuatro lotes: posibilidad de entrega en mano en Madrid, León y Segovia, envío por cuenta del comprador.


----------



## Hostigador (19 Mar 2022)

amar35 dijo:


> ¿Donde mejor que aquí?
> Hay vendedores con mucha reputación y precios muy buenos.



Yo le compre hace 1 o 2 años a Rafacoins,y la experiencia fue muy buena(bueno,en verdad ya
lo dije pero en otro hilo,no recuerdo cual...)


----------



## Loignorito (20 Mar 2022)

amar35 dijo:


> ¿Donde mejor que aquí?
> Hay vendedores con mucha reputación y precios muy buenos.



Así lo veo yo, pero necesito ofertas de usuarios de larga trayectoria. Obviamente no me voy a jugar los cuartos con gente que carezca de ella, sin ánimo de ofender.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (21 Mar 2022)

Yo busco 1/4 krugerrand de oro pero no hay


----------



## casaire (21 Mar 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Cuatro lotes: posibilidad de entrega en mano en Madrid, León y Segovia, envío por cuenta del comprador.
> 
> *PCMs NOVOHISPANOS (ley 900): 110€*
> 
> ...



Buenas ..Ya tienes la transferencia hecha. Un saludo.


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Mar 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Yo le compre hace 1 o 2 años a Rafacoins,y la experiencia fue muy buena(bueno,en verdad ya
> lo dije pero en otro hilo,no recuerdo cual...)



Gracias Hostigador, mi experiencia contigo también fue buena en aquel entonces

Aún me queda alguna cosilla, pero poca cosa

Un saludo


----------



## Zoeric (23 Mar 2022)

Buenas, busco 20 pesos Mexicanos. Madrid.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Mar 2022)

Tengo para vender monedas de 50cts de Franco totalmente nuevas, sin circulación alguna.


----------



## Kid (24 Mar 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Tengo para vender monedas de 50cts de Franco totalmente nuevas, sin circulación alguna.



¿Las del agujero o las de aluminio?
¿De qué años?
¿Cuántas?

Cúrratelo un poquito


----------



## Loignorito (25 Mar 2022)

Kid dijo:


> ¿Las del agujero o las de aluminio?
> ¿De qué años?
> ¿Cuántas?
> 
> Cúrratelo un poquito



Aluminio. Luego pondré más datos que las tengo en la otra casa.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (25 Mar 2022)

Bueno, veo que hay un hilo para monedas y estoy aquí meando fuera del tiesto, así que lo re-publico allí y le añado otras que he encontrado en casa. Ahora linkeo el post...

He creado hilo nuevo para esto y más: Monedas de Loignorito


----------



## ACondeFer (25 Mar 2022)

Buenas! Estaría interesado en adquirir una moneda de plata de Bitcoin, las que salieron a la venta en el Andorrano; lamentablemente no llegué a tiempo y están agotadas... Si alguien quisiera deshacerse de una que me escriba, estoy interesado. Gracias!


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (25 Mar 2022)

ACondeFer dijo:


> Buenas! Estaría interesado en adquirir una moneda de plata de Bitcoin, las que salieron a la venta en el Andorrano; lamentablemente no llegué a tiempo y están agotadas... Si alguien quisiera deshacerse de una que me escriba, estoy interesado. Gracias!



En invermoneda tienen en venta un par de monedas acuñadas por Sempsa a 35€ con imagen de bitcoin. Por si te interesan ...

Lingote de plata Bitcoin, 1oz (2021) - Sol y Luna, Criptomonedas (invermoneda.com)

Lingote de plata Bitcoin, 1oz (2021) - Tierra, Criptomonedas (invermoneda.com)


----------



## IvanRios (25 Mar 2022)

ACondeFer dijo:


> Buenas! Estaría interesado en adquirir una moneda de plata de Bitcoin, las que salieron a la venta en el Andorrano; lamentablemente no llegué a tiempo y están agotadas... Si alguien quisiera deshacerse de una que me escriba, estoy interesado. Gracias!



En coininvest tienes el Bitcoin de plata del 2021 y el del 2022 (el del 2022 por 30€ y algo).


----------



## manueldavid (25 Mar 2022)

creo que el compañero que busca el bitcoin se refiere a la que salió en andorrano, que es la de Tchad. La que tienen en coininvest es distinta, es emitida por Niue.
La de Tchad por ejemplo la tienen aquí, aunque más cara que andorrano:








Moneda onza de plata 5000 Francs Tchad Bitcoin 2022


Moneda onza de plata 5000 Francs Tchad Bitcoin 2022, Tienda Numismatica y Filatelia Lopez, compra venta de monedas oro y plata, sellos espa?a, accesorios Leuchtturm



www.filatelialopez.com


----------



## BaNGo (25 Mar 2022)

Vendo 3 medallas de oro a SPOT-4% en mano en Vitoria o Bilbao o envíos a cuenta del comprador.

Medalla. AV. Pablo VI. Concilio Vaticano II. Oro de 917 mil. 10.55g. 26.00mm. PROOF. 532€

Medalla. AV. Pablo VI. Concilio Vaticano II. Oro de 917 mil. 17.49g. 32.00mm. PROOF. 883€

Medalla. 1968. Conmemoracions Mercedaries 1218-1868. Barcelona/1968. 165,79 g. Oro de 999 mil. 60 mm. SF/M en monograma. Firmado: J. García. En estuche. S/C. 9.124€


----------



## wolker (26 Mar 2022)

*C E R R A D O.*


----------



## wolker (26 Mar 2022)

*C E R R A D O.*


----------



## TradingMetales (26 Mar 2022)

Feliz fin de semana,

12 Soberanos a 435 € c/u en mano en Madrid o a domicilio. Si te llevas todos a 430 €.

Muchas, muchas monedas de 50 Francos,la gran mayoría bonitas, a 25 €, más de 100 a 24 €.

Monedas de 5 Francos a 8 € c/u.

Pacos a 11, 1 millar.

Lingotes de 1 kilo de plata 999 desde 775 €

Onzas a 28.5 €, filarmónicas. a 28 si te llevas 500 o más, a 27 si te llevas 1000 tokelaus con cápsula y caja de las bonitas.

Otras ofertas en:









Oro Plata Criptos Diamantes Relojes Arte Lingotes y Colecciones


Inversiones en Plata, Oro, Diamantes, Relojes, Arte, Lingotes y Colecciones.




t.me


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Mar 2022)

240 x 5 marcos alemanes 1951 (11.2 g; ley 625) a una media de 5'21 la unidad, total *1250*.

Cada una 7 g de fino, total 1680 g.

En su mayoría son de estas, más emisiones conmemorativas:









5 Deutsche Mark, Germany


Detailed information about the coin 5 Deutsche Mark, Federal Republic of Germany, with pictures and collection and swap management: mintage, descriptions, metal, weight, size, value and other numismatic data




en.numista.com





Entrega en mano en Madrid, León y Segovia.

Posibilidad de envío por cuenta del comprador.


----------



## oscar135 (26 Mar 2022)

Vendo 2 tubos de Maples del 2015.
700 € cada tubo (28 euros la onza)

Trato en mano en Burgos o envio a cuenta del comprador, si se compran los dos tubos incluyo el envio en el precio.








IMG 20220326 164646 — Postimages







postimg.cc












IMG 20220326 164707 — Postimages







postimg.cc












IMG 20220326 164753 — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## jorge el grande (26 Mar 2022)

Vendo lingote de 10g de oro ARGOR-HERAEUS para compra en mano en Barcelona con factura del andorrano


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Mar 2022)

SuperLote de 500 krugger de oro a spot +1% (1780)con factura original, cash en Madrid-Alcoy. Puedes ir pidiendo a ver si llegamos al menos a 100. Van por 5 pedidas. Por mensaje privado simplemente pon una cantidad de monedas, confirmo que he tomado orden con un thanks. Cuando haya más volumen nos organizamos todos según su ciudad. Si vamos rápidos y serios podrían quedar en 1750 €. Nos tomamos al menos una semana para coordinar.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (28 Mar 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> 240 x 5 marcos alemanes 1951 (11.2 g; ley 625) a una media de 5'21 la unidad, total *1250*.
> 
> Cada una 7 g de fino, total 1680 g.
> 
> ...




Hay que ser BABOSO y con poca dignidad para poner a parir a Madrid (y por tanto a los madrileños) creando un hilo propio para el motivo






*Tema mítico* : - MADRID, el auténtico Detroit de España


¡Viva el cherrypicking ese! Hilo homenaje a las tontadas vistas en ASTURIAS, la Detroit de España Extrema derroición y población estancada del municipio mientras los suburbios babilónicos crecen: Demografía de Madrid - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre BARRIO DEL AEROPUERTO: PAN BENDITO...




www.burbuja.info





y luego intentar colocar tu mierdaplata en la misma ciudad a la que no haces más que criticar.

Un poco de dignidad al menos... no valen disculpas ni cuentos que nadie cree. Has quedado bien retratado.

Pecunia non olet


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Mar 2022)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Hay que ser BABOSO y con poca dignidad para poner a parir a Madrid (y por tanto a los madrileños) creando un hilo propio para el motivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú te retretas con cada mensaje. Veo que te escoció mucho el tema, no falla que los zoquetes provincianos aspirantes a gatos no toleran burlas pero se cachondean del resto. Aprovecho y lo subo en homenaje a tu idiocia antes de mandarte al ignore.

Los tontos y el dinero nunca permanecen mucho tiempo juntos.


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Abr 2022)

Silencio. Calma. Tormenta.


----------



## Vic_marru (1 Abr 2022)

Hola, si alguien vende onzas de plata (Maple, británica, tokelau, niu, canguros, búhos, filarmonicas, somalis...) en Madrid en mano que me ponga un privado. Gracias


----------



## Zoeric (2 Abr 2022)

Buenas, busco soberanos BBB en Madrid.
Cash sano.


----------



## Gallego1979 (2 Abr 2022)

Vendo lingotes de 100 gramos de Albino moutinho,vienen en su estuche y certificado de pureza
100 euros


----------



## Gallego1979 (2 Abr 2022)

Vendo lingotes de 100 gramos de Albino moutinho,vienen en su estuche y certificado de pureza
100 euros


----------



## dragunov (2 Abr 2022)

compro onzas de oro a cambio de USDT/USDC o cualquier stablecoin, trato en mano por la zona de Ciudad Real mejor que mejor


----------



## Cipotecon (2 Abr 2022)

Busco pakillos y plata española para comprar en Madrid en dos o tres semanas


----------



## Cipotecon (2 Abr 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Feliz fin de semana,
> 
> 12 Soberanos a 435 € c/u en mano en Madrid o a domicilio. Si te llevas todos a 430 €.
> 
> ...



Si compro 100 unidades los dejas a 10 los pakillos?


----------



## DRAGONBLADE (4 Abr 2022)

Vendo oro en lingotes a granel. 
12% por de bajo precio mercado.
Interesados enviar mensaje privado.
Solo para grandes clientes.


----------



## crufel (4 Abr 2022)

Scouser dijo:


> Actualizo - Vendo estas onzas de plata y moneda británica
> 5 onzas Piramide de Tajin 1993 (en cápsula) - *195€*
> Britannia 2005 - *39€*
> Maple 1991 (muy mala conservación) - *25€*
> ...



Por muy poco más de esos precios las compras nuevas en Dracma o El,Andorrano y con factura


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Abr 2022)

PACOS a 10.5, cualquier cantidad. En mano o por envío. Gracias 
Se volaron 1700 pacos.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Abr 2022)

crufel dijo:


> Por muy poco más de esos precios las compras nuevas en Dracma o El,Andorrano y con factura



Y hacienda irá a tu casa y se lleva tu oro y plata. Ya verás. Soy tienda y sé lo que te digo , el 2022 viene jodido, subida de IVA incluída en 2-3 meses para plata.


----------



## TOJO_3 (7 Abr 2022)

Hola a todos.

Esto de Ucrania me está acojonando mucho y estoy pensando en comprar algo de oro por si vienen tiempos jodidos. Algo que sea fácil de comprar, vender y en "porciones" pequeñas. Creo que entendereis de que hablo.

Pues eso, seria alguien tan amable de darme algún apunte al respecto? O donde buscarlo.
Qué merece la pena comprar y donde en Bilbao?

Gracias de antebraso y abro paraguas.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Esto de Ucrania me está acojonando mucho y estoy pensando en comprar algo de oro por si vienen tiempos jodidos. Algo que sea fácil de comprar, vender y en "porciones" pequeñas. Creo que entendereis de que hablo.
> 
> ...



grupo telegram: wssspain









Oro Plata Criptos Diamantes Relojes Arte Lingotes y Colecciones


Inversiones en Plata, Oro, Diamantes, Relojes, Arte, Lingotes y Colecciones.




t.me





Hay escasez, quedan casi los restos. Aprovechen a apilar durísimo donde sea.


----------



## hornblower (7 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Esto de Ucrania me está acojonando mucho y estoy pensando en comprar algo de oro por si vienen tiempos jodidos. Algo que sea fácil de comprar, vender y en "porciones" pequeñas. Creo que entendereis de que hablo.
> 
> ...



Este es un hilo de compraventa majo. También hay otro con recomendaciones de foreros. Yo he hecho unas cuantas compras presenciales y online y hasta ahora sin problemas. 
En tu caso iria a por cuartos de onza, soberanos, 20 francos y del estilo


----------



## TOJO_3 (7 Abr 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Este es un hilo de compraventa majo. También hay otro con recomendaciones de foreros. Yo he hecho unas cuantas compras presenciales y online y hasta ahora sin problemas.
> En tu caso iria a por cuartos de onza, soberanos, 20 francos y del estilo



Gracias, tomo nota y voy pal otro hilo.


----------



## jgomealm (10 Abr 2022)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/04/2022*


----------



## jgomealm (11 Abr 2022)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 13/04/2022*


----------



## Hostigador (11 Abr 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> PACOS a 10.5, cualquier cantidad. En mano o por envío. Gracias
> Se volaron 1700 pacos.



A eso lo llamo yo"operar con mucho volumen"


----------



## Furillo (12 Abr 2022)

lotes indivisibles


----------



## jgomealm (13 Abr 2022)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 15/05/2022*


----------



## amar35 (16 Abr 2022)

Coleccion en plata y plata con baño de oro.
En el certificado viene el peso de cada una.

Precio 455 mas 6 de envio por mensajeria


1


----------



## amar35 (16 Abr 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Cómo se comprueba la reputación de un vendedor?








Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


Compra de plata a distancia a @amar35 , todo bien, buena comunicación y envío rápido. Además, tuvo la gentileza de meterme un paquillo de 1970 entre los del 66, que por lo visto es cosa bastante más estrafalaria. Recomendable. Lo mismo digo, un placer hacer tratos contigo. Un saludo




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Aml_85 (17 Abr 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Siempre me ha parecido bastante inútil ese hilo.. si te interesa un vendedor en concreto, como lo buscas rápido?



La lupa amigo, tan simple como la lupa


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Abr 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Siempre me ha parecido bastante inútil ese hilo.. si te interesa un vendedor en concreto, como lo buscas rápido?



De verdad?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Abr 2022)

Compro monedas plata 999 de 1kg Calendario azteca,Libertad,kookaburra y similares que estén en perfecto estado.
También onzas en Oro y monedas bullion oro, trato en mano en Madrid.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (18 Abr 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> 240 x 5 marcos alemanes 1951 (11.2 g; ley 625) a una media de 5'21 la unidad, total *1250*.
> 
> Cada una 7 g de fino, total 1680 g.
> 
> ...



Siguen a la venta y al mismo precio (20 ctms por debajo del spot de cada unidad, 48€ por debajo de las 240 unidades)


----------



## BaNGo (18 Abr 2022)

Vendo 2 medallas de oro a *SPOT-4%* en mano en Vitoria o Bilbao o envíos a cuenta del comprador.

Medalla. AV. Pablo VI. Concilio Vaticano II. Oro de 917 mil. 10.55g. 26.00mm. PROOF. (538€) 

Medalla. 1968. Conmemoracions Mercedaries 1218-1868. Barcelona/1968. 165,79 g. Oro de 999 mil. 60 mm. SF/M en monograma. Firmado: J. García. En estuche. S/C. (9.215€) 


Vendo moneda de oro a SPOT+3% en mano en Vitoria o Bilbao o envíos a cuenta del comprador. *1.400€* 
CHILE. 1843. 8 escudos. 26,92 gramos de oro 875


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (19 Abr 2022)

ACTUALIZO.

Vendo Krugerrand de 2020 de 1 oz de oro en perfecto estado y encapsulado. 1875 euros. Entrega en mano en Madrid. Hace que no vendo una moneda de oro desde 2012. En aquella ocasión vendí seis o siete y obtuve buenas valoraciones. Supongo que en algún sitio estarán.

Esta oferta caduca a las 72 horas.

Interesados al privado y agilizamos la gestión dándonos los teléfonos.

*vendida*


----------



## belkun (19 Abr 2022)

Vendo onzas de plata por tubos de 20 o 25 onzas de Maple Leaf, Britanias, Philarmonicas y Arca de Noe *VENDIDAS*
Precio de venta: -2 euros al precio de cada onza en tienda (Dracma Metales o CMC)





Trato en mano en Bilbao y puntualmente en Madrid


----------



## El tapicerrr (20 Abr 2022)

VENDIDOS!! 
Lote de Carlillos de 12€....20 unidades alguno sin bolsa. Preferible trato en mano en Valladolid. Lote 265€ en mano. Posible envío a cargo del comprador.
2010.. 2 unidades
2005.. 1 unidad
2004.. 5 unidades boda
2004.. 4 unidades Isabel
2003.. 1 unidad
2002.. 7 unidades
Para fotos o detalles por wasap... No me deja ponerlas..


----------



## Cipotecon (21 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien mañana viernes o pasado sabado en madrid??

Carlillos paquillos, aunque escucho ofertas de todo tipo y condicion


----------



## Anuminas (22 Abr 2022)

Vendo moneda *Krugerrand de 1 onza* de oro en perfecto estado a *SPOT*+envio ---*VENDIDA---*







Vendo *1/10 de onza de oro* filarmonica y *1/10 de onza de oro* britania por 410€ las dos+envio, aqui dejo la foto estan perfectas

Tengo muchisimas valoraciones positivas tanto de compra como de venta


----------



## atman (23 Abr 2022)

Pues... Yo vendo un lingote de 100 grms. de oro Sempsa. Con su certificado. En Bilbao


----------



## frankie83 (23 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> En coininvest tienes el Bitcoin de plata del 2021 y el del 2022 (el del 2022 por 30€ y algo).



Coininvest tiene tienda física en madrid? O es lo mismo que degussa?


----------



## IvanRios (23 Abr 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Coininvest tiene tienda física en madrid? O es lo mismo que degussa?



Que yo sepa no tienen tienda física, al menos por aquí España. Y en su página se autodenominan como un "portal on line."


----------



## Anuminas (23 Abr 2022)

Pongo estos *3 soberanos a 420€\unidad ---VENDIDOS---*


----------



## frankie83 (23 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Que yo sepa no tienen tienda física, al menos por aquí España. Y en su página se autodenominan como un "portal on line."



Lo digo porque si lo pones en Google Maps te indica degussa !


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (23 Abr 2022)

¿Dónde comprar unos 800€ en oro? En Valencia sé de un lugar en donde yo iba a recoger el oro y la plata para la joyería para la que hice prácticas, pero no sé si voy, les digo que soy un particular, me venderan el dinero que pudiera tener.


----------



## atman (23 Abr 2022)

¡Perdón! Ayer, ni foto puse. Lingote de 100 gramos.

Edito: He ido leyendo el hilo y veo que no es recomendable mostrar números de serie, así que edito la foto. Parece que hay más de un sinvergüenza corriendo por los foros y ésta es mi primera venta aquí. Si veis complicada la compra agradecería que me lo dejarais claro. Me ofrecen 5.400 y quería algo más, pero si no es posible, tampoco es tan mala oferta.


----------



## Hostigador (24 Abr 2022)

atman dijo:


> ¡Perdón! Ayer, ni foto puse. Lingote de 100 gramos.
> 
> Edito: He ido leyendo el hilo y veo que no es recomendable mostrar números de serie, así que edito la foto. Parece que hay más de un sinvergüenza corriendo por los foros y ésta es mi primera venta aquí. Si veis complicada la compra agradecería que me lo dejarais claro. Me ofrecen 5.400 y quería algo más, pero si no es posible, tampoco es tan mala oferta.



Con las monedas,como ves,esto no pasa porke no tienen nº serie


----------



## TradingMetales (25 Abr 2022)

atman dijo:


> ¡Perdón! Ayer, ni foto puse. Lingote de 100 gramos.
> 
> Edito: He ido leyendo el hilo y veo que no es recomendable mostrar números de serie, así que edito la foto. Parece que hay más de un sinvergüenza corriendo por los foros y ésta es mi primera venta aquí. Si veis complicada la compra agradecería que me lo dejarais claro. Me ofrecen 5.400 y quería algo más, pero si no es posible, tampoco es tan mala oferta.



Ya te debieron asaltar los jetas. Yo te pago lo que buscas. Cuidado con aceptar regateos por privado, no piques que hay quien vive de eso, de lo que te quita a ti frente al precio normal y razonable. Gracias por el aviso, que sirva a despistados.


----------



## atman (25 Abr 2022)

Gracias, @TradingMetales . Tú dirás. Por cierto, si es de interés, tengo fra. de compra.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Abr 2022)

atman dijo:


> ¡Perdón! Ayer, ni foto puse. Lingote de 100 gramos.
> 
> Edito: He ido leyendo el hilo y veo que no es recomendable mostrar números de serie, así que edito la foto. Parece que hay más de un sinvergüenza corriendo por los foros y ésta es mi primera venta aquí. Si veis complicada la compra agradecería que me lo dejarais claro. Me ofrecen 5.400 y quería algo más, pero si no es posible, tampoco es tan mala oferta.




Te han actualizado el precio de oferta con la bajada de hoy y la bajada de mañana ? es curiosidad.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (27 Abr 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ya te debieron asaltar los jetas. Yo te pago lo que buscas. Cuidado con aceptar regateos por privado, no piques que hay quien vive de eso, de lo que te quita a ti frente al precio normal y razonable. Gracias por el aviso, que sirva a despistados.



A mi es lo que me ha ocurrido con el krugerrand que he anunciado en la página anterior. Pedía 1875 euros, que es un precio bueno para una moneda de hace solo dos años e impecable. El primero que me escribió, eso sí, con muy buena formas, me ofrecía 1800 euros. Supongo que si da con alguien en situación de necesidad consigue su objetivo. No fue mi caso y dos días más tarde un forero me pagó lo que pedía. Uno al vender tiene que tener claro cuál es un precio justo (que se configura por varias variables), cuál es una ida de olla, y cuál es un regalo y, salvo que necesite urgentemente el dinero, no moverse del precio justo, porque quien es comprador y sabe perfectamente igual que tú qué es un precio justo, comprará.


----------



## TradingMetales (27 Abr 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> A mi es lo que me ha ocurrido con el krugerrand que he anunciado en la página anterior. Pedía 1875 euros, que es un precio bueno para una moneda de hace solo dos años e impecable. El primero que me escribió, eso sí, con muy buena formas, me ofrecía 1800 euros. Supongo que si da con alguien en situación de necesidad consigue su objetivo. No fue mi caso y dos días más tarde un forero me pagó lo que pedía. Uno al vender tiene que tener claro cuál es un precio justo (que se configura por varias variables), cuál es una ida de olla, y cuál es un regalo y, salvo que necesite urgentemente el dinero, no moverse del precio justo, porque quien es comprador y sabe perfectamente igual que tú qué es un precio justo, comprará.



Conseguí vender los 2 lingotes de los compañeros algo por encima de lo que le daban. Así que lo siento por los demás. Por favor empiecen a ser más justos.


----------



## chustazo (27 Abr 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> A mi es lo que me ha ocurrido con el krugerrand que he anunciado en la página anterior. Pedía 1875 euros, que es un precio bueno para una moneda de hace solo dos años e impecable. El primero que me escribió, eso sí, con muy buena formas, me ofrecía 1800 euros. Supongo que si da con alguien en situación de necesidad consigue su objetivo. No fue mi caso y dos días más tarde un forero me pagó lo que pedía. Uno al vender tiene que tener claro cuál es un precio justo (que se configura por varias variables), cuál es una ida de olla, y cuál es un regalo y, salvo que necesite urgentemente el dinero, no moverse del precio justo, porque quien es comprador y sabe perfectamente igual que tú qué es un precio justo, comprará.



Hombre, Coininvest tiene hoy los Krugerrs a 1.867€ y tienes factura, por lo que cuando vendas puedes declararlo y que sea todo transparente. Ya sé que no todo el mundo está interesado en eso pero no es descabellado pedir un descuento si prefieres que no quede registro de nada.
Y... por otro lado una oferta es una oferta, ¿no? si no interesa se rechaza y tan amigos.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Abr 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> A mi es lo que me ha ocurrido con el krugerrand que he anunciado en la página anterior. Pedía 1875 euros, que es un precio bueno para una moneda de hace solo dos años e impecable. El primero que me escribió, eso sí, con muy buena formas, me ofrecía 1800 euros. Supongo que si da con alguien en situación de necesidad consigue su objetivo. No fue mi caso y dos días más tarde un forero me pagó lo que pedía. Uno al vender tiene que tener claro cuál es un precio justo (que se configura por varias variables), cuál es una ida de olla, y cuál es un regalo y, salvo que necesite urgentemente el dinero, no moverse del precio justo, porque quien es comprador y sabe perfectamente igual que tú qué es un precio justo, comprará.



Hola,
un comentario sin animo de atacar.
también 1800 o parecido, por comprar a un privado, sería precio justo.. a 1900 aprox, tambien las encuentras en cualquier tienda.


----------



## Hostigador (27 Abr 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> A mi es lo que me ha ocurrido con el krugerrand que he anunciado en la página anterior. Pedía 1875 euros, que es un precio bueno para una moneda de hace solo dos años e impecable. El primero que me escribió, eso sí, con muy buena formas, me ofrecía 1800 euros. Supongo que si da con alguien en situación de necesidad consigue su objetivo. No fue mi caso y dos días más tarde un forero me pagó lo que pedía. Uno al vender tiene que tener claro cuál es un precio justo (que se configura por varias variables), cuál es una ida de olla, y cuál es un regalo y, salvo que necesite urgentemente el dinero, no moverse del precio justo, porque quien es comprador y sabe perfectamente igual que tú qué es un precio justo, comprará.



Con la experiencia se va aprendiendo sobre la"razonabilidad"de segun ke precios


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (27 Abr 2022)

chustazo dijo:


> Hombre, Coininvest tiene hoy los Krugerrs a 1.867€ y tienes factura, por lo que cuando vendas puedes declararlo y que sea todo transparente. Ya sé que no todo el mundo está interesado en eso pero no es descabellado pedir un descuento si prefieres que no quede registro de nada.
> Y... por otro lado una oferta es una oferta, ¿no? si no interesa se rechaza y tan amigos.



Hablo de hace unos días. Entonces el precio era otro. Dede entonces ha caído bastante:


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (27 Abr 2022)

chustazo dijo:


> Y... por otro lado una oferta es una oferta, ¿no? si no interesa se rechaza y tan amigos.



Sí, tienes razón. Supongo que es cosa mía que le tengo cierta manía a los regateos. He pasado años en un mundo en el que si se monta una reunión, y por la naturaleza de lo que se mercadea siempre son al más alto nivel, y quien viene a comprar sale ofreciendo un precio más bajo del que claramente se ha pedido, lo normal es que los propietarios se levanten de la mesa y esa persona pase a ser considerada non grata por hacerles perder el tiempo. No es que no se hagan ofertas, y se aceptan o se rechazan, pero éstas se hacen siempre a través de intermediarios, y al directivo o presidente solo le llega un papel que tarda menos de un minuto en mirarlo. Pero si eso se hace en la reunión ya física, estando presente quienes tienen poder de decisión por ambas partes y ocurre eso, se considera de muy mal gusto. Esto no es lo mismo, claro, pero a uno se le quedan ciertas costumbres y manías tras años de determinadas costumbres.


----------



## Hostigador (27 Abr 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Hablo de hace unos días. Entonces el precio era otro. Dede entonces ha caído bastante:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039501



Mayo Junio aprox. suele ser bajista para plata y oro,ke yo sepa


----------



## snoopi (27 Abr 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> A mi es lo que me ha ocurrido con el krugerrand que he anunciado en la página anterior. Pedía 1875 euros, que es un precio bueno para una moneda de hace solo dos años e impecable. El primero que me escribió, eso sí, con muy buena formas, me ofrecía 1800 euros. Supongo que si da con alguien en situación de necesidad consigue su objetivo. No fue mi caso y dos días más tarde un forero me pagó lo que pedía. Uno al vender tiene que tener claro cuál es un precio justo (que se configura por varias variables), cuál es una ida de olla, y cuál es un regalo y, salvo que necesite urgentemente el dinero, no moverse del precio justo, porque quien es comprador y sabe perfectamente igual que tú qué es un precio justo, comprará.



A mi ya me perdonaras tu y otros, pero ofrecer 1800 por algo que en mercado es algo superior no me parece un "asalto" de jetas. Es una buena oferta y si prefieres ganarle o sacar 75 euros mas, estupendo. Pero no veo "jetas"

75 euros menos no es una ida de la olla ni un regalo. Es pagar algo menos que en una tienda fisica con todas las garantias. Puede valer para gente que quiere ocultar dinero , pero para gente normal, te vas a una tienda del tiron.

De hecho, no se si te daria 1800 euros por algo que en una tienda con todas las garantias, me sale a 1875.

En mi opinion se la has vendido a alguien que no quiere rastro y por eso te ha pagado lo mismo que en tienda. El precio "justo" es lo que la gente esta dispuesta a pagar, no lo que tu creas justo. Si a ti no te parece "bien", no vendes y ya esta, pero todo el mundo tiene su version de "justo"

1- Comprar 100 euros mas barato que en tienda con factura
2- Vender al mismo precio que la tienda por que tu lo vales
3- Comprar algo en B y que no conste en ningun lado.

Lo justo ha sido vender a alguien en B o sin rastro y por supuesto, que no lo declararas a hacienda.

Preguntale a hacienda si le parece justo  tanto para el que vende como para el que compra.

Lo justo es "un percepcion" personal y todas son validas. Mi dinero esta en A y si quiero invertir en oro o me ahorro al menos 100 euros o me voy a una tienda.

Si me dedicaras a las pùtas o las drogas, te pagaria no 1875, te pagaria mas si es necesario. Luego vendo la monedita en A a 1800 y blanqueo esa pasta.

Pero bueno, supongo que todo es percepcion. Ida de olla para mi seria 1000 euros o 1500 euros , eso seria un jeta o dar menos aun.

Luego esta el "regateo" , 1800, dices 1850.......si te racanean 25 o 50 euiros buenos son. Es el mercado amigo

saludos , solo aporto mi punto de vista sin intencion de crear poelmicas


----------



## snoopi (27 Abr 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Sí, tienes razón. Supongo que es cosa mía que le tengo cierta manía a los regateos. He pasado años en un mundo en el que si se monta una reunión, y por la naturaleza de lo que se mercadea siempre son al más alto nivel, y quien viene a comprar sale ofreciendo un precio más bajo del que claramente se ha pedido, lo normal es que los propietarios se levanten de la mesa y esa persona pase a ser considerada non grata por hacerles perder el tiempo. No es que no se hagan ofertas, y se aceptan o se rechazan, pero éstas se hacen siempre a través de intermediarios, y al directivo o presidente solo le llega un papel que tarda menos de un minuto en mirarlo. Pero si eso se hace en la reunión ya física, estando presente quienes tienen poder de decisión por ambas partes y ocurre eso, se considera de muy mal gusto. Esto no es lo mismo, claro, pero a uno se le quedan ciertas costumbres y manías tras años de determinadas costumbres.



Pues no subas nada a wallapop jajjajaja por que fliparias. Lo normal y digo normal, es ofrecer algo menos, salvo que como dices, se tengan unas normas no escritas, para que entre foreros eso no se haga. Se pone en la chincheta y lee y ya.

Tambien se suele poner "no acepto ofertas" o "no regateo" y en ese caso, ya si seria de mal gusto si te vienen regateando (por wallapop aun asi te ofrecerian cacahuetes)

Personalmente me dedico astronomia y suele salir producto de segunda mano y entre compañeros pue soye, uno vende algo a 1000 y le dices "pepe", ya se que no es lo que pides, pero por 800 me lo quedaria, suerte con la venta y mi opcion con educacion esta ahi.


----------



## GOLDBUG (28 Abr 2022)

En Venta lingote de oro 50grs PAMP, con factura de compra, precio 2800€, entrega en mano en el Vallés (Barcelona) o envio por SEUR incluido,solo compradores serios. Gracias

- VENDIDO -


----------



## Pintxen (29 Abr 2022)

Sólo anuncios, por favor. Si llenamos de comentarios de cómo vender y comprar los anuncios quedan diluidos. Para eso están otros hilos como este: 





ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL


Bueno, ya que insistes, no te digo que te esperaba porque no es asi; directamente te convoqué aunque pensé que la provocación era demasiado obvia, pero me has demostrado que aún puedo esperar más de ti. En lo que hay que invertir es en la producción de gas biológico. Siempre quise saber si...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (30 Abr 2022)

Vendo Krugerrand de 1 oz de oro, año 2020, en perfecto estado y encapsulado.

Precio 1825 euros

Trato en mano en Madrid.

Comunicaciones al privado, por favor, dándonos los teléfonos para agilizar la gestión.

Oferta válida 72 horas


----------



## Razkin (2 May 2022)

Muy buenas a todos. Pongo en venta:

- Soberano 1909 Eduardo VII . Spot + gastos envío VENDIDA
- 20 pesos Mexico (calendario Azteca) 1959, Spot + gastos de envío VENDIDA
- 1 oz. Eagle 2021 type 1. Encapsulada Apmex Mint Direct. (recibidas por APMEX dentro de los primeros 30 días del lanzamiento de la casa de la moneda, asegurando máxima calidad de acuñación). 60 euros envío incluido.
En mano en Navarra. 

Soberano y 20 pesos circulados pero muy buen estado, son golpes ni rayas. 
Anuncio primero por aquí. Un poco de prioridad a los metaleros de burbuja. Y en un par de días colgaré en los grupos de telegram y discord si no he cerrado.
interesados por privado. Puedo enviar foto o breve vídeo.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (2 May 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Vendo Krugerrand de 1 oz de oro, año 2020, en perfecto estado y encapsulado.
> 
> Precio 1825 euros
> 
> ...



ACTUALIZO LA OFERTA:

Precio 1800 euros.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (3 May 2022)

ACTUALIZO LA OFERTA POR LA BAJADA DEL MERCADO

Vendo Krugerrand de 1 oz de oro, año 2020, en perfecto estado y encapsulado.

Precio *1750* euros

Trato en mano en Madrid.

Comunicaciones al privado, por favor, dándonos los teléfonos para agilizar la gestión.

Oferta válida 72 horas

*VENDIDA(S), en realidad eran tres las que estaba dispuesto a vender, vendidas las tres. *


----------



## DRAGONBLADE (4 May 2022)

Sabeis si alguna moneda de esta tiene valor ?


----------



## Hostigador (4 May 2022)

DRAGONBLADE dijo:


> Sabeis si alguna moneda de esta tiene valor ?



Este hilo es para oro y plata,y algunas de las tuyas no entran en ese campo:
Las de color marron cobre o bronce
Las bimetalicas
Tambien he de decir ke la 1ª nunca la vi
Informate en Numista,UCoin,Foronum,etc...


----------



## Furillo (6 May 2022)

Buenos días, pongo a la venta los siguientes lotes indivisibles a 99€ c/uno (acepto trasferencia bancaria, metálico o criptos). A recoger en persona en la zona Alicante-Valencia o envío a cargo del comprador:

LOTE 1:

- 1$ Dragon lunar series 2 2012 1oz 999
- 1oz Libertad México 2012
- 10 Yuan ski jumping 1992 27gr 925 proof







LOTE 2:

- 1oz Canada maple leaf 30anniversary 2018 1oz 9999
- 1oz Libertad México 2008
- 10 Yuan cross country ski 1992 27gr 925 proof







LOTE 3:

- 1oz. American Silver Eagle coloured 2000
- 1oz. Maple leaf gilded 2012







LOTE 4:

- 1oz. American Silver Eagle coloured 2003
- 1oz. Britannia gilded 2017


----------



## amar35 (7 May 2022)

19 libertades de plata pura de una onza del año 2014.
MUY BAJA TIRADA solo 429200 unidades
Precio 40€ la unidad

20 vendidas quedan 19


----------



## Rafacoins (7 May 2022)

Vendo un interesante lote de 23 monedas de 100 pesetas de plata a 11,50€ cada una (264,50€ el lote completo) con portes incluidos por GLS 24hs, aunque también las entregaría en mano en Lugo.

En mi opinión, creo que son ideales para invertir y guardar, ya que contienen 15,2 gramos de plata pura cada una según Wikipedia. El lote completo, serían aproximadamente 350 gramos de plata, lo que las deja con un precio por gramo muy bajo en un entorno de primas tan altas de la plata que vivimos ahora mismo

Les dejo varias fotos que se que les (nos) gusta verlas, espero que se vean bien...
n








Dispongo de muchas referencias en este foro de ventas durante muchos años y muchos años mas que pienso seguir por aquí 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## amar35 (9 May 2022)

*Rebajo el precio*




amar35 dijo:


> A la venta 160 monedas de 100 pesetas año 1966 (pakillos) en buen estado,con los años de las estrellas visibles casi todas menos 6 u 8 y brillo natural.
> 
> Precio 11,50€ 11 la unidad, lote completo o por partes.
> 
> ...


----------



## amar35 (9 May 2022)

*Rebajo el precio:*



amar35 dijo:


> 19 libertades de plata pura de una onza del año 2014.
> MUY BAJA TIRADA solo 429200 unidades
> Precio 40€ 37,50 la unidad
> 
> ...


----------



## BaNGo (10 May 2022)

Pongo a la venta 2 centenarios mexicanos de 1947 a SPOT. ***RESERVADAS***
En mano en Bilbao o Vitoria o envío a cargo del comprador. 
Más información por privado.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 May 2022)

Vendo (una y solo una esta vez) Krugerrand de 1 oz de oro, año 2020. En perfecto estado y encapsulada.

Precio: 1725 euros

Entrega en mano en Madrid.

Mensajes al privado, dándonos los teléfonos para agilizar.

Oferta válida 48 horas.

*vendida*


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (12 May 2022)

*VENDIDAS*:

Moneda 20 francos franceses 1913
Moneda 20 francos franceses 1854

330 euros cada una, 650 euros comprando las dos. Referencias por privado.


----------



## TradingMetales (13 May 2022)

60 soberanos de oro a 430 € 

Monedas de plata al peso fino, 7 kilos de fino contenido en casi 11 kilos de monedas. 








CASH Madrid, Valencia, Vigo, Bilbao. 

Trato en mano o a distancia.


----------



## brigante 88 (15 May 2022)

Disponible:


-Onzas Koala 2011 y Elefantes 2010(escasa) Hasta 5 onzas de cada tipo.

Precio.......38€/unidad

Trato en mano: Burgos y Valladolid (Envío a cargo del comprador)


----------



## gañan (15 May 2022)

ACondeFer dijo:


> Buenas! Estaría interesado en adquirir una moneda de plata de Bitcoin, las que salieron a la venta en el Andorrano; lamentablemente no llegué a tiempo y están agotadas... Si alguien quisiera deshacerse de una que me escriba, estoy interesado. Gracias!



La tienen de nuevo a la venta en Andorrano.





Moneda de Plata Bitcoin 2022 1 oz


Moneda de Plata Bitcoin 2022 de 1 Onza de República de Chad, con acabado BU. Estas monedas de 31,1 gramos de Plata pura están acuñadas con un valor facial de 5.000 CFA.




www.andorrano-joyeria.com


----------



## Furillo (15 May 2022)

Pandas de plata años variados, puedo enviar más fotos a los interesados. Los precios no son negociables y la entrega puede ser en zona Alicante-Valencia o envío a cargo del comprador:

-1991 por 110€






-2002 por 89€






-2003 gilded por 99€






-2003 por 110€






-2012 por 60€


----------



## frankie83 (15 May 2022)

gañan dijo:


> La tienen de nuevo a la venta en Andorrano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta en coininvest a 26!!


----------



## jgomealm (15 May 2022)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 08/06/2022*


----------



## Turpin (16 May 2022)

Buenas tardes. Vendo las siguientes monedas:

- 1 oz de oro Filarmónica (año 2019).........................1760 euros.

- 1 soberano de oro (año 2018)...................................420 euros.

Ambas en perfecto estado.

Asturias (en mano), o envío a cargo del comprador.


----------



## conde84 (16 May 2022)

A la venta:

*-5 filarmonicas del año 2014, 130 euros.

-3 onzas plata 9999 maple de las olimpiadas de invierno vancouver 2010 - 85 euros*





*-1 onza plata koala 2007 - 65 euros
-1 onza plata koala 2009 - 35 euros
-1 onza plata maple leaf 1988 (primer año) - 29 euros*

Para peticion de mas fotos al privado.

Envios certificados segun tarifas de correos.


saludos


----------



## TradingMetales (16 May 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> 60 soberanos de oro a 430 €
> 
> Monedas de plata al peso fino, 7 kilos de fino contenido en casi 11 kilos de monedas.
> 
> ...



Otros 300 soberanos disponibles, bajan de precio a 410 euros RESERVADOS

Pacos a 11 Euros. Duros a 16 limitados.

Lingotes de plata 1 kilo desde 720 euros

Lingote de 100 y 500 gramos de oro a spot negociable. Decenas de onzas Maples en venta, monedas de 50 pesos, austriacas de 30 gramos, videos en telegram para porno de oro. Voy a domicilio a nivel nacional en cierta cantidad para cash y trato en mano.









ANIBAL EL EQUIPO A


You can contact @elequipoa right away.




t.me


----------



## atika (16 May 2022)

Hola:
Vendo serie completa de Queen Beast, 2 oz. (10 Monedas encapsuladas)
Trato en mano en Madrid. Admito bizum o transferencia.
Precio 750€. (RESERVADAS)


----------



## sdPrincBurb (16 May 2022)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Vendo serie completa de Queen Beast, 2 oz. (10 Monedas encapsuladas)
> Trato en mano en Madrid. Admito bizum o transferencia.
> Precio 750€.



Un precio cojonudo para el que se la quiera quedar, pero cojonudo.


----------



## atika (16 May 2022)

Es una oferta justa. Creo yo. No iva a pedir las barbaridades que piden en ebay que no creo que compre nadie.


----------



## vdke (17 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Esta en coininvest a 26!!



Ahí como gestionan el iva... pq en principio no te lo cobran en la factura que emiten...


----------



## frankie83 (17 May 2022)

vdke dijo:


> Ahí como gestionan el iva... pq en principio no te lo cobran en la factura que emiten...



ya sí, estaba viendo, puede que metan los precios sin iva para lucirse más, lo mismo ocurre con lingoro.


----------



## casaire (17 May 2022)

mundofila dijo:


> Hola
> Pongo a la venta estas dos monedas de oro (precios con envío incluído)
> Onza Oro Filarmónica 2021, precio 1735€
> 20 Francos Oro 1906 (6,44 gramos, 5,80 gramos de oro) , precio 330€
> ...



Donde se ubica usted?. Lo digo por el trato en mano.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 May 2022)

Buenas tardes, Se subieron al grupo de Telegram colecciones enteras de Balboas de oro y otras monedas de colección individuales.

También hay 50 soberanos a 400 € cada uno, comprando 20.000 € de golpe a ser posible, o en lotes de 25. En Vigo o en Madrid, y este fin de semana por Valencia - Gandía nos vamos de tour para tratos en mano. Si hay más interesados que soberanos, seguimos sacando lotazos en los siguientes días y moviendo por España de paseo. Comenzamos un Tour Dorado por España, si tienes 10K o más no dudes en pedir visita. Si baja el precio del oro en el momento de comprar, bajamos el precio y lo ajustamos.

Pacos a 10, 100 unidades en CASH Madrid hasta el Viernes.

Joyeria de oro disponible al peso, por debajo de spot.

Cuberteria de Malta completa, algo más de 7 kilos, marcada con Bull Market, o Muy Buena. Se cambia por pacos, granalla u otro tipo de plata. Si es en euros a unos 4200 € envío incluido y/o puesta en mano.

Granalla de plata a 700 € kilo, el precio puede cambiar según mercado. 2 kilos a SPOT, o 2 kilos de lingotes a SPOT. El resto a su precio.

Cambio oro por plata a su ratio, tipo y forma.


----------



## Turpin (18 May 2022)

Buenas tardes. Vendo las siguientes monedas: *VENDIDAS*

- 1 oz de oro Filarmónica (año 2019) = *1750 euros.*

- 1 soberano de oro (año 2018) = *420 euros.*


.



Ambas en perfecto estado.

Asturias (en mano), o envío a cargo del comprador.


----------



## vdke (18 May 2022)

Una pregunta al respecto de mondeas sueltas.
¿Cómo se valora si una moneda está o no circulada?
¿Por muescas? ¿por degradación, manchas, año?
¿Es más recomendable comprar en un blister?


----------



## frankie83 (18 May 2022)

vdke dijo:


> Una pregunta al respecto de mondeas sueltas.
> ¿Cómo se valora si una moneda está o no circulada?
> ¿Por muescas? ¿por degradación, manchas, año?
> ¿Es más recomendable comprar en un blister?



Las modernas suelen estar impolutas, por otra parte da un poco igual porque no tienen valor numismatico. Una de hace doscientos años en cambio, cuanto más está en mejor estado, más se paga, pero alli ya entra la experiencia a la hora de valorar (en este caso agujeros manchas y rayazos, creo que son de los peores defectos)


----------



## Daviot (19 May 2022)

vdke dijo:


> Una pregunta al respecto de mondeas sueltas.
> ¿Cómo se valora si una moneda está o no circulada?
> ¿Por muescas? ¿por degradación, manchas, año?
> ¿Es más recomendable comprar en un blister?



Están circuladas las monedas que se usaban antiguamente como pago, por ejemplo los 20 francos franceses (gallo, lucky angel, Napoleón) y los 50 y 20 pesos mejicanos. Y sí, casi todas tienen pequeñas rayas o rayones algunas incluso golpes. Las que están muy bien conservadas te lo especificarán sino del montón.

Las monedas bullion o de inversión no vienen en blister. Generalmente vienen en tubos rozándose unas con otras ( de locos maltratarlas así ) y solo algunas como las australianas de la Perth Mint las sirven protegidas en cápsula individual.

Para asegurar un estado perfecto existen las certificadoras de monedas que las examinan y les dan un 70 si están perfectas y esas si las meten selladas en lo que se llama un slab.


----------



## TradingMetales (19 May 2022)

Lingote - Moneda de 5 kilos de Pirata.

Por debajo de precio de tienda de otro lingote parecido, y negociable por otras cosas de oro o plata.


----------



## el_maico (20 May 2022)

Hola foreros,

tengo onzas de plata para vender, de diferentes paises y años. Filarmonica de austria, de estados unidos, de mexico, de australia, etc... a 32€ unidad.
Si a algún forero de canarias le interesa, no dude en contactarme!


----------



## chete57 (23 May 2022)

Buenas noches,

*VENDIDAS*

Pongo a la venta LOTE de 25 monedas de 2000 pesetas (5 tiras de 5) todas del año 1994.
Emitidas por la FNMT y dedicadas a la Asamblea del FMI y del BM, todas en su blister original... sin abrir, sin roturas de bolsa ni rozaduras.

Serían 450 grs. de PLATA 0.925 (cada moneda pesa 18 grs.) 416 grs. de plata PURA.

El precio del LOTE sería -- 330€

En mano en Madrid, o envío a cargo del comprador

Saludos!


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (23 May 2022)

*Vendida* esta preciosidad

5 Oz Libertad Proof 2018, 
Referencias por privado.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (24 May 2022)

*Vendidas. *

2 monedas 1 Ducado Francisco Jose I de Austria
Precio: 390 euros las dos


----------



## Pepet (25 May 2022)

Vendo lingote oro de 100 grs. Precio spot. Entrega en mano , sur de la provincia de Tarragona


----------



## el_maico (26 May 2022)

Hola de nuevo,

Vendo onzas, a 31€, la unidad. 
Estoy en Canarias
Para envíos a la península, gastos de envío incluidos, mínimo 10 unidades.
Tengo algunos modelos 
mas
Las kokaaburra a 37€


----------



## el_maico (27 May 2022)

el_maico dijo:


> Hola de nuevo,
> 
> Vendo onzas, a 31€, la unidad.
> Estoy en Canarias
> ...



Reservadas las american eagle


----------



## Pepet (28 May 2022)

Vendo lingote oro de 100 grs. Precio spot. Entrega en mano , sur de la provincia de Tarragona

*Adjuntos*


IMG_20220525_113111 2.jpg
161,5 KBVisitas: 49

Rebajo precio a 5.450 €.


----------



## Scouser (28 May 2022)

Se venden estos soberanos (escudo) de 1861 y 1864
El precio es de *430€* cada uno, más los gastos.
En Valladolid, en mano
Kookaburra 1992 (cápsula original algo rota) - 34€


----------



## kragh (30 May 2022)

Hola,

Pongo a la venta  VENDIDA


----------



## TradingMetales (30 May 2022)

Soberanos a SPOT a ser posible al por mayor, hasta el fin de semana. Cash Madrid y mando empleado por España allá donde haya Cash que quiera Soberanos. Eliges diseño y año de toda la pila que se lleve.

Edito... Los Soberanos van a Baracaldo, Bilbao. De ahí se mueven a otro sitio. Si quieren reunirse por ahí, se admite Cash al por menor. Llegan en 1-2 días y comienzan ronda nacional. Gijon, San Sebastián y Barcelona posibles destinos siguientes, vayan apuntandose.


----------



## Arthur69 (1 Jun 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Soberanos a SPOT a ser posible al por mayor, hasta el fin de semana. Cash Madrid y mando empleado por España allá donde haya Cash que quiera Soberanos. Eliges diseño y año de toda la pila que se lleve.
> 
> 622681659 atiendo por teléfono mejor. Llamadas, a ser posible no whatssap. O por telegram usuario @troyoz
> 
> Edito... Los Soberanos van a Baracaldo, Bilbao. De ahí se mueven a otro sitio. Si quieren reunirse por ahí, se admite Cash al por menor. Llegan en 1-2 días y comienzan ronda nacional. Gijon, San Sebastián y Barcelona posibles destinos siguientes, vayan apuntandose.



Estaré atento a si se anima a cruzar el charco hasta Canarias.


----------



## Pepet (1 Jun 2022)

Esta fue la primera pieza de oro que compré, el año pasado. Este año he comprado un par de monedas de oro. Creía que el oro, a largo plazo, podría ser una buena forma de luchar contra la inflación . Pero hace poco vi un artículo sobre la venta de oro entre particulares y decidí probar. Soy consciente de que el hecho de vivir lejos de una gran ciudad, el que sea un perfecto desconocido y que, posiblemente un lingote, no es el mejor producto para compra/venta entre particulares, no ayuda. Esto me lleva a la reflexión de que estos inconvenientes serán los mismos dentro de 10 o 20 años. Si en el momento que tu decides vender, no hay interés por tu producto, el posible beneficio de comprar oro, pierde gran parte de su atractivo. Se aceptan consejos y sugerencias.

Disculpas por la peroratay saludos.


----------



## wolfy (1 Jun 2022)

Pepet dijo:


> Esta fue la primera pieza de oro que compré, el año pasado. Este año he comprado un par de monedas de oro. Creía que el oro, a largo plazo, podría ser una buena forma de luchar contra la inflación . Pero hace poco vi un artículo sobre la venta de oro entre particulares y decidí probar. Soy consciente de que el hecho de vivir lejos de una gran ciudad, el que sea un perfecto desconocido y que, posiblemente un lingote, no es el mejor producto para compra/venta entre particulares, no ayuda. Esto me lleva a la reflexión de que estos inconvenientes serán los mismos dentro de 10 o 20 años. Si en el momento que tu decides vender, no hay interés por tu producto, el posible beneficio de comprar oro, pierde gran parte de su atractivo. Se aceptan consejos y sugerencias.
> 
> Disculpas por la peroratay saludos.



El Oro es un bien finito. No conozco ningún momento de la historia en la que no haya habido interés por el Oro.

El problema es el formato como lo compres. Siempre será peor el lingote que la moneda.


----------



## frankie83 (1 Jun 2022)

wolfy dijo:


> El Oro es un bien finito. No conozco ningún momento de la historia en la que no haya habido interés por el Oro.
> 
> El problema es el formato como lo compres. Siempre será peor el lingote que la moneda.



Yo vendí unos soberanos por.. me parece que era entre 80 y 120 euros allá por el 200x, soberanos que en muuuchos años rentaron poco 

espero sea distinto en el futuro


----------



## wolfy (1 Jun 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Yo vendí unos soberanos por.. me parece que era entre 80 y 120 euros allá por el 200x, soberanos que en muuuchos años rentaron poco
> 
> espero sea distinto en el futuro



El Oro no es para especular, es una reserva de valor. 

Si buscas rentabilidad mejor la bolsa.


----------



## bonobo (1 Jun 2022)

Sere feliz si no vendo el oro que tengo.


----------



## frankie83 (1 Jun 2022)

wolfy dijo:


> El Oro no es para especular, es una reserva de valor.
> 
> Si buscas rentabilidad mejor la bolsa.



Tuve que venderlos pero llevaban 30 años en nuestro poder


----------



## TradingMetales (1 Jun 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Estaré atento a si se anima a cruzar el charco hasta Canarias.



Sí alguno más se anima, la próxima semana podemos ir a Canarias a ir repartiendo oro. Si quieren soberanos a spot avisen, en cuanto haya algún interesado mas, confirmamos viaje.


----------



## Turpin (2 Jun 2022)

Buenas tardes. En venta: *VENDIDA*

- 1 oz de oro Mapple Leaf (año 2019) = *1750 euros.*





En perfecto estado.

Asturias, en mano. También realizo envío con cargo al comprador.


----------



## amar35 (3 Jun 2022)

- A la venta 160 monedas de 100 pesetas año 1966 (pakillos) en buen estado.

Precio 11,50€ 11 la unidad, lote completo o por partes.


- Medio soberano oro de 1925 en muy buen estado:

Precio 235€

- Tambien hay disponibles duros a 18€ 17,50€ *VENDIDOS*

- 6 canguros a 28€ la ujnidad


Hago envios 7€ por seur o correos


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (4 Jun 2022)

Vendo una Krugerrand de 1 oz de oro. Año 2020. Entrega en mano en Madrid, al principio de la calle Cartagena (esquina a Francisco Silvela)

El precio en Coininvest de compra es hoy de 1803 euros

*La vendo por 1725 euros*, precio que mantendré hoy y mañana domingo.

Está en perfecto estado y encapsulada.

Mensajes al privado. No hago reservas. Quien antes venga, o me garantice con su palabra que viene, se la lleva.

*VENDIDA*


----------



## vdke (4 Jun 2022)

Os consulto por una moneda de este tipo (bitcoin oro) pues no las he visto en ninguna tienda en europa.


----------



## andy de paso (4 Jun 2022)

vdke dijo:


> Os consulto por una moneda de este tipo (bitcoin oro) pues no las he visto en ninguna tienda en europa.



1 oz Bitcoin Oro | 2022 | coininvest


----------



## frankie83 (4 Jun 2022)

andy de paso dijo:


> 1 oz Bitcoin Oro | 2022 | coininvest



Vaya sobre valoración no?


----------



## ELOS (4 Jun 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Vaya sobre valoración no?



Sólo hay 500 unidades. Pero sí, subida a la parra


----------



## brigante 88 (8 Jun 2022)

Disponible :
150 onzas "Maples Leaf " 2018

Precio 27€. (tubo de 25oz)
Precio lote de 150 oz.... 26,5€/oz

Trato en mano Burgos, Valladolid (consultar por privado otras posibilidades)


----------



## jgomealm (8 Jun 2022)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 16/08/2022*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Para invertir en oro, qué recomendáis? monedas o lingotes? me he fijado que la prima de las monedas es más alta que para los lingotes.
> En caso de comprar 1Kg o más, ¿alguna sugerencia sobre como almacenarlo de forma segura en España? (lejos de las garras del gobierno).



Monedas. 

La prima depende de la moneda.

Puede encontrar napoleones y similares a spot o poco por encima.


----------



## Hostigador (9 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Para invertir en oro, qué recomendáis? monedas o lingotes? me he fijado que la prima de las monedas es más alta que para los lingotes.
> En caso de comprar 1Kg o más, ¿alguna sugerencia sobre como almacenarlo de forma segura en España? (lejos de las garras del gobierno).



Añado lo mismo con respecto a la plata


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (10 Jun 2022)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie y con todo mi respeto , le comento por ser nuevo , que este hilo no lo dedicamos a consultas . El mismo es para oferta y demanda como puede ver en anteriores paginas.
> ORO Y PLATA POST OFICIAL , Hilo sobre monedas y lingotes.... son perfectamente adecuados para comentar cualquier consulta .
> Aquí terminaran perdiéndose los anuncios si lo dedicamos a otro fin . Mas tarde borraré este mensaje para no ensuciar el hilo.
> Un saludo a todos.



De acuerdo. Borro el mensaje y lo posteo en el otro hilo.
Una vez sepa qué moneda es mejor para mi, si a caso vuelvo a ver si hay alguna oferta que me interese.
Gracias por el aviso y perdonad por el off-topic.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Turpin (10 Jun 2022)

Buenas tardes. Vendo la siguiente moneda: *VENDIDA*

- 1 oz de oro Krugerrand (año 2018) = *1730 euros.*







En perfecto estado.

Asturias, en mano. También realizo envío con cargo al comprador.


----------



## adriansan (15 Jun 2022)

Hola a todos!

Vendo los siguientes lotes de monedas de plata:

- Colección completa 12 Australian Lunar II 1oz (480€, pack indivisible) *VENDIDO*



- 6 Australian Lunar II Snake High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz (60€ cada una, con estuche, caja y certificado numerado)


- 1 The Queens Beasts: Lion of England 2016 2 oz (100€)



Todo encapsulado y en estado de colección. Preferible el trato en mano en Barcelona o zona Vallés.

Saludos


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (16 Jun 2022)

A la venta:

Diez pesos cubanos oro 0,900; 15g de oro puro, un pelo por debajo de la media onza.












Arandela también de oro, 18 K.







*865 euros*



Trato en mano en Asturias o provincias limítrofes.

*VENDIDA*


----------



## chete57 (17 Jun 2022)

Buenas tardes!!
Pongo a la venta otra tira de 5 monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas del año 1994.
Emitidas por la FNMT y dedicadas a la Asamblea del FMI y del BM, todas en su blister original... sin abrir, sin roturas de bolsa ni rozaduras.

Su precio 68€

En mano en Madrid, o envío a cargo del comprador
Tengo tratos con gente del foro, TOTAL CONFIANZA





Saludos!


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (17 Jun 2022)

A la venta:
Tubo de 20 filarmónicas 2013. (Algunas tienen manchas lechosas propias de las monedas de plata pura)
Precio: 28€/unidad

*Total: 560€ (Envío gratis)*

Entrega en mano en Málaga o envío gratis (por mensajería pero sin seguro) a la península. Seguro opcional a cargo del comprador.


----------



## yopyop (19 Jun 2022)

*Retirados*


----------



## brigante 88 (20 Jun 2022)

Disponible:
-20 Balboas 1977 Panamá. peso 131gr. Ley 925

-Balboa 1947 Panamá. peso 26,73gr. Ley 900

Precio 140€ (envío correo certificado incluido)

Nota: los 20 balboas presenta finas rayitas por su campo


----------



## kragh (21 Jun 2022)

Hola
Pongo a la venta una moneda de *VENDIDA*


----------



## Furillo (23 Jun 2022)

Vendo lote indivisible


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Jun 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Vendo lote indivisible



De que?


----------



## Razkin (23 Jun 2022)

Vendo 2 Lotes:
1 - Caballeros del pasado (2022 1ª de nueva serie). Malta + Leopoldo (825 aniversario casa moneda Austria) . En sus blisters. 100 euros + gastos envío. VENDIDO
2 - 3 Monedas de la serie Simpsons. Las de la foto. 110 euros + gastos envío


----------



## brigante 88 (23 Jun 2022)

Disponible:
-Lote de 100 monedas de 100 pesetas Franco .

Precio: 10,3€/unidad

Trato en mano: Burgos, Valladolid y Madrid


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jun 2022)

olestalkyn dijo:


> *Vendo*
> 
> 8 escudos 1760 Fernando VI Lima, última de su reinado (acuñación póstuma). Rara. Oro .901 milésimas 26,98 g MBC-/MBC
> Múltiples golpecitos en canto, estuvo colgada, anverso y reverso rugosos
> ...



Es una replica de joyeria ???.


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es una replica de joyeria ???.



No


----------



## Hostigador (24 Jun 2022)

Rafacoins dijo:


> De que?



Es extraño,cuando ayer vi el mensaje de Furillo,estoy muy seguro de ke vi 2 fotos,pero en efecto ya no estan...
O fallo de la web,o ha decidido buscar otras fotos de mejor calidad,es lo ke se me ocurre
Salu2


----------



## Triyuga (29 Jun 2022)

Buenos dias, soy novato en oro y plata, estoy interesado como inversion, No coleccionista.
el peso en gr es lo que cuenta para mi.


----------



## Triyuga (29 Jun 2022)

Turpin dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Vendo las siguientes monedas:
> 
> - 1 oz de oro Filarmónica (año 2019).........................1760 euros.
> 
> ...



te he escrito un mensaje


----------



## coleccionador (2 Jul 2022)

Buenos días.

Se cambia colección de onzas Eagle de plata del año 1986 al 2013 en álbum 28 monedas, por otras de oro o plata, se escuchan ofertas .

Un saludo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Jul 2022)

Rafacoins dijo:


> De que?



De zurullos.


----------



## alco18 (3 Jul 2022)

¿alguién que venda monedas de 12€ en Madrid?


----------



## TradingMetales (3 Jul 2022)

alco18 dijo:


> ¿alguién que venda monedas de 12€ en Madrid?



a 15 euros las que quieras, y de 2000 pesetas a 13.5


----------



## Cuxin (4 Jul 2022)

Estoy interesado en vender una moneda de 30g de Panda 40th. Si hay alguien al que le encaje que me contacte por privado. Zona de A Coruña. Gracias


----------



## Mediterrand (4 Jul 2022)

Si vendes las Libertades de Mexico y las American Eagles a spot + 8% pago desayuno o cerve en el lugar de Castilla y León qué te encuentres.


----------



## ELOS (4 Jul 2022)

Se refería a un Seat


----------



## DPimpon (4 Jul 2022)

Mediterrand dijo:


> Si vendes las Libertades de Mexico y las American Eagles a spot + 8% pago desayuno o cerve en el lugar de Castilla y León qué te encuentres.



Libertades a spot +16% las compro yo


----------



## amtt (6 Jul 2022)

hola a todos tengo algunas monedas de plata nuevas encasuladas de tokelau 5 dolares tuna,pero no se como estan cotizadas estas monedas ahora y si me interesa venderlas.alguien me podria orientar?gracias


----------



## Saviero (6 Jul 2022)

amtt dijo:


> hola a todos tengo algunas monedas de plata nuevas encasuladas de tokelau 5 dolares tuna,pero no se como estan cotizadas estas monedas ahora y si me interesa venderlas.alguien me podria orientar?gracias



Las tokelau suelen ser las más baratas de la tienda, no se si habrá alguna mucho premium.
¿Cuáles son y a cuanto las compraste?


----------



## chete57 (6 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes!!
Pongo a la venta 14 monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas del año 1994.
Emitidas por la FNMT y dedicadas a la Asamblea del FMI y del BM, todas en su blister original... sin abrir, sin roturas de bolsa ni rozaduras.

*Total 180€ VENDIDAS*






En mano en Madrid (zona centro), o envío a cargo del comprador
Tengo tratos con gente del foro, TOTAL CONFIANZA


----------



## amtt (6 Jul 2022)

las compre a 25 cada una, es la Tokelau kakahi-yellowfin tuna 2014


----------



## Saviero (6 Jul 2022)

amtt dijo:


> las compre a 25 cada una, es la Tokelau kakahi-yellowfin tuna 2014



Por aquí están vendiendo a 27€ las onzas de plata 999, en las tiendas se pueden comprar a 24.85€ para que te hagas una idea.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Por aquí están vendiendo a 27€ las onzas de plata 999, en las tiendas se pueden comprar a 24.85€ para que te hagas una idea.



Eso era hace media hora pero la plata sigue su bajada infernal, ahora mismo ya hay varias tiendas ofertando onzas a 23,20 euros, mañana seguramente sean mas baratas aun, la plata esta alcanzado su verdadero precio.






Moneda de Plata Toro y Oso 2022 1 oz


Moneda de Plata Toro y Oso 2022 de 1 Onza de Tokelau, con acabado BU. Estas monedas de 31,1 gramos de Plata pura están acuñadas con un valor facial de $5 NZD.




www.andorrano-joyeria.com


----------



## amtt (6 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Por aquí están vendiendo a 27€ las onzas de plata 999, en las tiendas se pueden comprar a 24.85€ para que te hagas una idea.



Gracias compañero


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Jul 2022)

amtt dijo:


> hola a todos tengo algunas monedas de plata nuevas encasuladas de tokelau 5 dolares tuna,pero no se como estan cotizadas estas monedas ahora y si me interesa venderlas.alguien me podria orientar?gracias



Supongo que será la pieza dedicada al Atún de aleta amarilla. Esa moneda del 2014 fue la primera de la serie "Fauna marina" y con una tirada máxima de 500.000 piezas. A pesar de ser la primera, y que tras esa moneda se han seguido acuñando bajo la misma temática, no es que se haya revalorizado en exceso, ahora mismo ese tipo de piezas en el mercado están entre 30 y 40 euros la unidad, siempre y cuando la conservación sea la adecuada.


----------



## Saviero (7 Jul 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Supongo que será la pieza dedicada al Atún de aleta amarilla. Esa moneda del 2014 fue la primera de la serie "Fauna marina" y con una tirada máxima de 500.000 piezas. A pesar de ser la primera, y que tras esa moneda se han seguido acuñando bajo la misma temática, no es que se haya revalorizado en exceso, ahora mismo ese tipo de piezas en el mercado están entre 30 y 40 euros la unidad, siempre y cuando la conservación sea la adecuada.



Donde encuentras comprador a 40€?
Hice una búsqueda rápida en Google y ninguna tienda la vende. 
No digo que no se haya revalorizado, pero en ese caso donde encuentras al comprador que pague 40€? Porque la moneda es una tokelau al fin y al cabo y es muy raro que alguien esté buscando esa moneda específicamente


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Donde encuentras comprador a 40€?
> Hice una búsqueda rápida en Google y ninguna tienda la vende.
> No digo que no se haya revalorizado, pero en ese caso donde encuentras al comprador que pague 40€? Porque la moneda es una tokelau al fin y al cabo y es muy raro que alguien esté buscando esa moneda específicamente




Si quieres vender a 40 euros una pieza de esas dada mi dilatada experiencia y sabiduria en el campo te puedo decir que vas a vender una muy de vez en cuando, no es que no puedan venderse, por poder puedes incluso si te lo propones a mas pasta.

Pero venderas una cuando suene la flauta.

Si necesitas vender por que te sea necesario trincar pasta tendras que venderlas a precio de regalo en alguna tienda o a precio menos regalado pero igualmente barata a otro particular.

Por el foro escucharas cantos de sirena, no hagas caso, no los sigas, posiblemente quieren llevarte a naufragio.


----------



## amtt (7 Jul 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Supongo que será la pieza dedicada al Atún de aleta amarilla. Esa moneda del 2014 fue la primera de la serie "Fauna marina" y con una tirada máxima de 500.000 piezas. A pesar de ser la primera, y que tras esa moneda se han seguido acuñando bajo la misma temática, no es que se haya revalorizado en exceso, ahora mismo ese tipo de piezas en el mercado están entre 30 y 40 euros la unidad, siempre y cuando la conservación sea la adecuada.



hola compañero las monedas estan perfectas y encasuladas si algun forero esta interesado con una oferta decente se las podria vender,y gracias


----------



## TecnicoPRL1969 (8 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes a td@s...soy nuevo por aquí. No se si este es el hilo apropiado. Vengo a vender monedas de plata de 12€.
En concreto 2 tubos de 25 monedas x tubo en total 50 monedas y precio final 600 €
Trato en mano en el Valle de Aran o tambien hago envió nacional, portes a cargo del comprador. Pongo fotos. Interesados contesto x privado y mando mas fotos.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Hostigador (8 Jul 2022)

TecnicoPRL1969 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a td@s...soy nuevo por aquí. No se si este es el hilo apropiado. Vengo a vender monedas de plata de 12€.
> En concreto 2 tubos de 25 monedas x tubo en total 50 monedas y precio final 600 €
> Trato en mano en el Valle de Aran o tambien hago envió nacional, portes a cargo del comprador. Pongo fotos. Interesados contesto x privado y mando mas fotos.
> Gracias y saludos



Es cierto ke hay otro hilo solo para monedas de 12€,pero este hilo tambien es adecuado para ello


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Jul 2022)

TecnicoPRL1969 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a td@s...soy nuevo por aquí. No se si este es el hilo apropiado. Vengo a vender monedas de plata de 12€.
> En concreto 2 tubos de 25 monedas x tubo en total 50 monedas y precio final 600 €
> Trato en mano en el Valle de Aran o tambien hago envió nacional, portes a cargo del comprador. Pongo fotos. Interesados contesto x privado y mando mas fotos.
> Gracias y saludos



Vendido y bienvenido.


----------



## jkaza (8 Jul 2022)

Cambiando monedas de 12 euros de plata, por 12 euros de papelitos basura del BCE?

Pues sí que están desesperados algunos.


----------



## Hostigador (8 Jul 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Cambiando monedas de 12 euros de plata, por 12 euros de papelitos basura del BCE?
> 
> Pues sí que están desesperados algunos.



Aunke la plata ke contienen actualmente no llega a 11€,asi ke tampoco es tan descabellado


----------



## TecnicoPRL1969 (8 Jul 2022)

Hola pefiero el dinero para comprar accesorios bricolaje. Saludos


----------



## srdome (9 Jul 2022)

27 minutos tardo en vender las monedas de 12€, máxima liquidez en la plata, si está a un precio justo


----------



## Scouser (10 Jul 2022)

Se venden dos soberanos - 430€ cada uno
En mano en Valladolid (o cerca)
Envíos (como quiera un posible interesado)
También vendo un medio soberano de 1982 - 216€ (fotos por WhatsApp)


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Jul 2022)

srdome dijo:


> 27 minutos tardo en vender las monedas de 12€, máxima liquidez en la plata, si está a un precio justo



No es oro todo lo que reluce


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Jul 2022)

Jajaja...y luego dicen q los MP son pura liquidez...


----------



## amar35 (13 Jul 2022)

Vendo varios lingotes de plata CMD de 500 gramos con tarjeta certificado.
Precio 375 la unidad,envio solo 6€ por mensajeria 24 horas.


----------



## galan1987 (13 Jul 2022)

hola buenas 
me gustaría comprar plata zona de Malaga o alrededores. 
todo tipo de monedas


----------



## TradingMetales (14 Jul 2022)

Ya tenemos creación propia en el grupo de telegram wssspain. 

Esta moneda tiene un 2% aprox más de plata que una onza (31.7x gr) y es divisible en 4 partes. 

Si la veis por aquí o por allá ya sabeis de donde sale. La cambio x granalla para fabricar la del próximo año.


----------



## Saviero (14 Jul 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1123088
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123089
> ...



Es 999.9?


----------



## TradingMetales (14 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Es 999.9?



Sí


----------



## Saviero (14 Jul 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Sí



Separas granalla 0.925 por procesos químicos tu mismo? O solo fundes granalla 999.9?
Mera curiosidad


----------



## TradingMetales (14 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Separas granalla 0.925 por procesos químicos tu mismo? O solo fundes granalla 999.9?
> Mera curiosidad



Comprada en ciode.net en su mayoría, el resto afinada en Córdoba


----------



## Hostigador (14 Jul 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1123088
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123089
> ...



Buena idea lo del estriado del canto


----------



## casaire (15 Jul 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Comprada en ciode.net en su mayoría, el resto afinada en Córdoba



Muy bonita.. Donde se pueden comprar?. Y que precio tienen?. Las vendes tú ?


----------



## Jake el perro (18 Jul 2022)

La Generalitat vende 31 monedas de oro de la corona austrohúngara


La propietaria, una mujer de origen alemán afincada en Alicante, murió sin dejar herederos legales. La administración ha subastado su fortuna por más de 32.200 euros




www.elconfidencial.com





La Generalitat ha vendido en pública subasta, por más de 32.000 euros, un total de 31 monedas de oro de la corona austrohúngara procedentes de la herencia de una ciudadana de origen alemán, afincada en la provincia de Alicante, que *murió sin testar ni dejar herederos legales* y cuyos bienes pertenecen ahora a la administración. Las piezas *han sido adquiridas por un solo licitador *que ha pujado por los cuatro lotes en los que se repartían las divisas, aunque existía la posibilidad de pujar por solo uno o algunos de lotes, según ha informado la Generalitat en un comunicado.

Las 31 monedas de oro tienen *un diámetro de 37 milímetros*, un contenido áureo de 30,49 gramos de oro puro de 24 quilates y están datadas en 1915 en el imperio austrohúngaro 

Pues según mis cálculos, con ese contenido en oro y el precio que ha pagado, ha hecho una muy buena compra.


----------



## Hostigador (18 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lo interesante sería saber quién ha sido el agraciado...
> 
> Ya se comentó en el foro sobre esta subasta de varios lotes, imagino que al ser lanzada por la agencia tributaria, habrá tenido pocos novios (más que nada por temor del contribuyente), vamos... un negociete redondo.



Dichas subastas son de las ke salen en subastas.boe.es
¿O es en otro DNS cuando lo subasta la AT?


----------



## Aceituno (18 Jul 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Muy bonita.. Donde se pueden comprar?. Y que precio tienen?. Las vendes tú ?



Me uno a la pregunta, como curiosidad….


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Jul 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> La Generalitat vende 31 monedas de oro de la corona austrohúngara
> 
> 
> La propietaria, una mujer de origen alemán afincada en Alicante, murió sin dejar herederos legales. La administración ha subastado su fortuna por más de 32.200 euros
> ...



Bhalla ladroneshhh...


----------



## Scouser (19 Jul 2022)

Actualizo:

Los tres soberanos (escudo), de la página anterior, ahora a *425€* cada uno.
Medios soberanos a* 215€* (1897, 1900, 1910, 1982 (x2))


----------



## Nostromos (19 Jul 2022)

Scouser dijo:


> Actualizo:
> 
> Los tres soberanos (escudo), de la página anterior, ahora a *425€* cada uno.
> Medios soberanos a* 215€* (1897, 1900, 1910, 1982 (x2))



Hola @Scouser estaría interesado en el de 1861, te he mandado un privado.

Un saludo.


----------



## amtt (20 Jul 2022)

Hola vendo 25 pacos en su embalaje original sin abrir
Las fotos por telegram aqui me dice archivo grande y no me deja
Precio 310 envio incluido
Solo acepto criptos
Tambien tengo 3473 gr de chatarra de plata.
Y cuatro pandas de plata 2013,2014,2015 2016.


----------



## olestalkyn (20 Jul 2022)

Vendo lingotes de joyería / caseros de plata de 1 kg (997 a 1001 g) varias unidades en dos formatos distintos.







*666 euros cada lingote*
Nótense las líneas de enfriamiento







*Preferiblemente en mano en Madrid*
Oferta válida 48 h y/o variación más del 2 % spot Ag (590 €/Kg)

A mitad de página, mis valoraciones de intercambio con otros foreros
Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

Gracias


----------



## tbgs (21 Jul 2022)

amtt dijo:


> Hola vendo 25 pacos en su embalaje original sin abrir
> Las fotos por telegram aqui me dice archivo grande y no me deja
> Precio 310 envio incluido
> Solo acepto criptos
> ...



disculpa mi desconocimiento sobre monedas, he estado buscando pero no me queda claro
que son los PACOS?
Mil gracias


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (21 Jul 2022)

tbgs dijo:


> disculpa mi desconocimiento sobre monedas, he estado buscando pero no me queda claro
> que son los PACOS?
> Mil gracias








paquillo – La veta de oro







www.lavetadeoro.com


----------



## Hostigador (21 Jul 2022)

tbgs dijo:


> disculpa mi desconocimiento sobre monedas, he estado buscando pero no me queda claro
> que son los PACOS?
> Mil gracias



¿Y llevas mas de 10 años en burbuja?


----------



## tbgs (21 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> ¿Y llevas mas de 10 años en burbuja?



pero muy poco interesado en temas de oro y plata, 
aprendiendo lo que se puede.. jijij.


----------



## Hostigador (21 Jul 2022)

tbgs dijo:


> pero muy poco interesado en temas de oro y plata,
> aprendiendo lo que se puede.. jijij.



Habla con"TradingMetales",tiene kilos de monedas de 100 peseta 1966(pacos,pakillos,etc.)


----------



## Maifrond (21 Jul 2022)

Estás troleando ¿verdad?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Estás troleando ¿verdad?



Esta ofreciendo bastante mas de lo que van a dar en ninguna tienda o en ningun compro oro, no veo el trolleo por ningun lado, ademas esta pagando bastante mas de lo que valdran las mismas cosas para dentro de un par de semanas conforme siga bajando el precio.


----------



## Maifrond (22 Jul 2022)

Porque está ofreciendo un spot+8% por onzas de plata .999, esto es la onza a 19.88 euros. Y porque además, indica que está interesado en comprar fracciones de onzas de oro, a spot. 

Le pregunto si estaba troleando porque no son precios, aunque algún tarao le indique lo contrario, acordes al mercado. Pero si conoce realmente cómo está el mercado, los precios que se mueven en la compraventa de estos artículos de segunda mano, y aun así, considera que su oferta es razonable, ya la cuestión es otra.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Porque está ofreciendo un spot+8% por onzas de plata .999, esto es la onza a 19.88 euros. Y porque además, indica que está interesado en comprar fracciones de onzas de oro, a spot.
> 
> Le pregunto si estaba troleando porque no son precios, aunque algún tarao le indique lo contrario, acordes al mercado. Pero si conoce realmente cómo está el mercado, los precios que se mueven en la compraventa de estos artículos de segunda mano, y aun así, considera que su oferta es razonable, ya la cuestión es otra.




Ve a una tienda haber que te dan y luego dices que el tarado no conoce el mercado y la compraventa.

El precio que ha dado el muchacho es mas que razonable, de lo contrario no habria cientos de tiendas comprando y vendiendo metales, ejemplo solo daros una vuelta por la calle montera de madrid o por la calle recogidas en granada, fuente de las batallas, 

Imagino que estas tiendas que mandan todas las semanas paquetes con plata y oro que compran a precios por debajo del spot nunca habrian montado sus negocios de haber leido las opiniones que emiten mentes maravillosas por este foro.


----------



## Maifrond (22 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ve a una tienda haber que te dan y luego dices que el tarado no conoce el mercado y la compraventa.
> 
> El precio que ha dado el muchacho es mas que razonable, de lo contrario no habria cientos de tiendas comprando y vendiendo metales, ejemplo solo daros una vuelta por la calle montera de madrid o por la calle recogidas en granada, fuente de las batallas,
> 
> Imagino que estas tiendas que mandan todas las semanas paquetes con plata y oro que compran a precios por debajo del spot nunca habrian montado sus negocios de haber leido las opiniones que emiten mentes maravillosas por este foro.




Lo que tú digas. Es mejor darte la razón que exponer las cuestiones débiles en las que se apoya tu argumentación. Así pues, tienes toda la razón, eres una mente abierta y brillante, gracias por alumbrar el camino.

PD. Me ha hecho gracia que te refieras a la calle Montera y no a otras cuya concentración de tiendas dedicadas a la compraventa de metales de segunda mano es mayor. Supongo que te habrá fallado el subconsciente, consecuencia de la querencia al lumpen y rameras de la zona ¿no?. En tus intervenciones se nota el tiempo sustraído a la escuela y dedicado a los antros y burdeles más vulgares de la ciudad. ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## estupeharto (22 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lo interesante sería saber quién ha sido el agraciado...
> 
> Ya se comentó en el foro sobre esta subasta de varios lotes, imagino que al ser lanzada por la agencia tributaria, habrá tenido pocos novios (más que nada por temor del contribuyente), vamos... un negociete redondo.



Yo miré la información y el precio de salida de todos los lotes era el mismo, creo recordar 1561€.

El lote que quedara desierto en la primera, saldría con un -15% en la siguiente. Así hasta 4 subastas.

Las pujas tenían que hacerse por anticipado y en sobre. Indicando los lotes, pujas y determinando en qué número de subasta se pujaba. 

Después de ver el resultado, 30200€ por 31 monedas, sale a 993 €/Oz.

Huele que apesta.

1561 salida de la primera,
1327 de la segunda,
1128 de la tercera y 
959 de la cuarta y última.

Y se lo ha llevado todo un pujador a precio ligeramente por encima de la cuarta.

O sea, no ha habido nadie que haya pujado por ningún lote a 1128 en la tercera, por ejemplo.
Todos han pujado por debajo de 993.... ??

Sí, eran lotes considerables, había que dar datos, ir a recoger allí, examinar antes allí si no te querías arriesgar, porque no se podía devolver...
Pero alguien habría por esa zona dispuesto a ello....
Lo veo raro. Y también lo publicitan poco. Algún listillo se lo ha agenciado. Tal vez alguno conocedor de las pujas?
Viniendo de la politicada nada bueno cabe esperar


----------



## Maifrond (22 Jul 2022)

Vamos a ver.... que me parece que lo de meta*LERDO* no es fruto de la casualidad....

No dudo que haya comprado plata a spot, o incluso por debajo, pongo en duda que haya comprado plata 999 a spot +8%, que es lo que pretende. Si parte de una base errónea, todo su planteamiento es erróneo. Comprar plata por debajo de cotización no es un milagro, no se sienta Ud. tocado por la varita de la fortuna, comprar plata sucia (baja Ley) por debajo de spot o a spot, eso es el pan de cada día. 

Le pregunto por la oferta lanzada de plata 999 a spot +8% y me responde que ha comprado plata incluso por debajo, lógicamente omite qué tipo y pureza de plata, lógico, aquí no se atan los perros con longanizas.

Pasa al oro y vuelve a las andadas, error de planteamiento, yo no digo que no pueda comprar oro a spot, ni a spot -2%, lo que le digo es que no va a encontrar fracciones de onza bullion a spot, que es lo que pretende con el anuncio de compra. Cuestión marginal resulta la imbecilidad que me parece comprar a estos precios onzas de Kruger, ¿y usted dice que lleva de stacker 10 años?. Mire, las tontunas a su canal de tiktok, el término stacker se ha puesto de moda desde lo de WSS, no me venga con anglicismos de moderna concepción para darse un punto extra, porque en todo caso, el punto se lo debería dar en la boca.

Usted no ha comprado plata 999 a spot +8% en su vida, y medias o cuartos de onza de oro a peso, en su vida, así de simple. 

No me ponga ejemplos de sus magníficas compras porque poco me importa, así como poco o nada le debe importar si compro, no compro y dónde pongo el límite de pago.

De lo que no hay duda es que ud. es un aprovechado y un jeta, la cuestión es si actúa con mala fe o si es así de lerdo. (No hace falta que me responda).

*Si alguien tiene pensado vender algo a este jeta, que me escriba por privado, depende de la ciudad en la que resida, si conozco alguien de confianza se lo indicaré, siempre podrá sacar algo más de lo que le ofrece el espabilado.*

Buenas tardes meta*LERDO*.



Tú no has lanzado una oferta, tú eres un jeta y un aprovechado. Mis apreciaciones son tan equivocadas como tu oferta de razonable y ética. El mercado manda dice el tontorrón.... 

¿Qué es el mercado?, dices mientras clavas
en mi pupila tu pupila azul.
¿Qué es el mercado? ¿Y tú me lo preguntas?
El Mercado... eres tú.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Jul 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo miré la información y el precio de salida de todos los lotes era el mismo, creo recordar 1561€.
> 
> El lote que quedara desierto en la primera, saldría con un -15% en la siguiente. Así hasta 4 subastas.
> 
> ...



No estaría de más denunciarlo. Es un robo al estado y además canta demasiado.

es evidente que se ha escondido o que no está suficientemente publicitado

y que además la persona conocía
la subasta y se esperó a la última convocatoria para ganar aún más


----------



## Maifrond (22 Jul 2022)

Vas como pollo sin cabeza, deja de ver fantasmas donde no los hay. Poco te importa quien soy, me puedes llamar Tradingmetales o la voz de tu conciencia, como mejor te venga, y sobre todo como más tranquilo te sientas. Si piensas que soy Trading y esto te hace sentir más cómodo, sin problema.

Contigo he terminado, pero te hago un quote por si @TradingMetales quiere pasarse por aquí y contarte un cuento de buenas noches.


----------



## TradingMetales (22 Jul 2022)

Ofreciendo yo menos del spot por una onza? 

Te equivocas de persona. Y se te ve resentido por lo que sea conmigo. Allá tu y las peleas que os lleveis entre otros. Lerdo.


----------



## TradingMetales (22 Jul 2022)

Por tu comentario veo que eres un jeta y que además vas con poco dinero como para poder comprar todo tan barato, piezas sueltas vamos. No he leído lo anterior pero ya me queda claro el tema.


----------



## TradingMetales (22 Jul 2022)

Compro lo mismo y pago mas, trato en mano también allí o en Madrid. También compro las tuyas que vendas. A que precio vendes tus onzas? Más baratas que las mías?


----------



## Aceituno (22 Jul 2022)

¿Hay algún moderador en este foro?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Lo que tú digas. Es mejor darte la razón que exponer las cuestiones débiles en las que se apoya tu argumentación. Así pues, tienes toda la razón, eres una mente abierta y brillante, gracias por alumbrar el camino.
> 
> PD. Me ha hecho gracia que te refieras a la calle Montera y no a otras cuya concentración de tiendas dedicadas a la compraventa de metales de segunda mano es mayor. Supongo que te habrá fallado el subconsciente, consecuencia de la querencia al lumpen y rameras de la zona ¿no?. En tus intervenciones se nota el tiempo sustraído a la escuela y dedicado a los antros y burdeles más vulgares de la ciudad. ¡Enhorabuena!



No me ha fallado nada, si voy a madrid es a la montera asi veo si alguna esta buena, vayas a creerte que voy a ir a ver a paletos como tu.

Tu argumentacion es bastante mejor que la mia por lo que veo, a algunos os duele que se diga la verdad.

Como tu bien has dicho esta todo lleno de compro oros, si compran el oro por debajo del spot y estan abiertos es que hay gente que lo vende por debajo del spot, por lo que si un forero viene y oferta a spot no creo que la cosa sea como para decirle que si esta loco o si esta trolleando.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Jul 2022)

Lo hacen con toda la maldad del mundo, no te creas que son gentes inocentes.

Les duele que se diga que la mayoria de las veces en una reventa se paga por debajo del spot.

Son foreros interesados, la mayoria de los que se ponen a hablar de esta manera son vendedores, quieren hacer pensar que cuando se compra metal nunca se perdera dinero y siempre se podra volver a vender por encima de lo que costo, la realidad es otra........ pero eso no interesa en este foro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Usted no ha comprado plata 999 a spot +8% en su vida, y medias o cuartos de onza de oro a peso, en su vida, así de simple.



Yo no se si el otro forero ha comprado o no ha comprado plata 999 a spot mas 8%

Yo si la he comprado a spot sin el 8%.

Si es mentira lo que digo que me parta la cadera pero si es verdad que te la partas tu ya que entras a desmentir a foreros de bien por posiblemente intereses encubiertos.


----------



## Mediterrand (23 Jul 2022)

Sin entrar en discusiones Pimpinela y ya que parece que comprar plata a spot es más frecuente de lo que yo pensaba estoy interesado en onzas 999 y pagaría spot + 10%.
Entrega en mano en Barcelona o zona norte o pagando gastos de envío si la persona es de confianza.
Gracias


----------



## frankie83 (23 Jul 2022)

Mediterrand dijo:


> Sin entrar en discusiones Pimpinela y ya que parece que comprar plata a spot es más frecuente de lo que yo pensaba estoy interesado en onzas 999 y pagaría spot + 10%.
> Entrega en mano en Barcelona o zona norte o pagando gastos de envío si la persona es de confianza.
> Gracias



Pues vamos puestos a apuntarnos, yo también me apunto

quien no quisiera comprar plata a spot +10%, y casi que también a +20%, puesto que las más baratas se venden ahora por allí a +25/30%.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No estaría de más denunciarlo. Es un robo al estado y además canta demasiado.
> 
> es evidente que se ha escondido o que no está suficientemente publicitado
> 
> ...



No se esperó a la última, según las condiciones. A saber lo que pasó realmente.
Las condiciones eran que se tenía que indicar a qué subasta se pujaba.
Él tendría que haber puesto en un sobre que pujaba a todos los lotes en la cuarta subasta y por precio X. Eso en teoría.
Pero no tiene mucho sentido todo el caso.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2022)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> *Sigo Buscando y Comprando 1/10 de oz Panda Bimetalico 1995 gradado por NGC en un minimo de MS68. Pago por encima de los 800 euros por ese decimo *



Hola, si no es mucho preguntar y no tienes inconveniente en decirlo, ¿Por qué ese interés en esa moneda?


----------



## amar35 (23 Jul 2022)

Vendo 70 paquillos a 10,50 la unidad,hago envios por 6€ por mensajeria


----------



## AU10KAG1K (23 Jul 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Hola, si no es mucho preguntar y no tienes inconveniente en decirlo, ¿Por qué ese interés en esa moneda?



Para completar Set


----------



## Mediterrand (23 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues vamos puestos a apuntarnos, yo también me apunto
> 
> quien no quisiera comprar plata a spot +10%, y casi que también a +20%, puesto que las más baratas se venden ahora por allí a +25/30%.



Yo es lo que pensaba pero por lo visto este foro está lleno de gente que compra plata 999 a spot y lo ve normal. Vendiéndonoslas a nosotros a spot + 10% o + 20% harían el negocio del siglo pero no las acaban de ofrecer no sé por qué ‍♂


----------



## frankie83 (23 Jul 2022)

Mediterrand dijo:


> Yo es lo que pensaba pero por lo visto este foro está lleno de gente que compra plata 999 a spot y lo ve normal. Vendiéndonoslas a nosotros a spot + 10% o + 20% harían el negocio del siglo pero no las acaban de ofrecer no sé por qué ‍♂



Dicho esto, a modo de comentario.. 

me parece inútil poner anuncios de “compro bullion”, a menos que sea algo muy específico en plan “compro moneda x del año x”; aquí todos se supone que compramos bullion


----------



## Mediterrand (23 Jul 2022)

Tampoco pasa nada por pedirle que nos venda a spot +20% las onzas 999 que él compra a spot. Si se aceptan posts con demandas absurdas se pone la primera piedra para q cualquier pompero te llene el hilo de basura que es lo que ha pasado.


----------



## Mediterrand (23 Jul 2022)

+20% sería 21,95€ pero yo tirándome el rollo me quedo 100 onzas a 22€. Dónde las entregas. Contacta por privado. Mira, pensé que eras un cantamañanas pero ya veo que eres un gran tío. Onzas a 22 hacía mucho que no conseguía. Puedo ir a cualquier parte de Castilla y León esta semana. Igual te cojo alguna más para un amigo. Gracias.


----------



## amar35 (24 Jul 2022)

Moneda Libertad de mexico 1 kilo de plata pura 999 en perfecto estado tanto moneda como la capsula. 
MUY VALORADAS TIRADA DE SOLO 500 UNIDADES. 
Envio a toda españa.
Precio 1250€ 

Tambien tengo algunos paquillos (unos 70) en buen estado 
Precio 10,50€ la unidad


----------



## Nostromos (24 Jul 2022)

Esa libertad de plata se ve impecable, muy bonita....


----------



## amar35 (24 Jul 2022)

Nostromos dijo:


> Esa libertad de plata se ve impecable, muy bonita....



Gracias, la vedad que está impoluta


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Jul 2022)

Menos mal que este hilo es de compra-venta de oro y plata entre foreros...jo*er, abriros hilo propio para chorradas y tal. Gracias
(Borraré esta intervención dentro de 48 h)
Mejor voy a dejar estas líneas como recordatorio


----------



## amar35 (25 Jul 2022)

amar35 dijo:


> Moneda Libertad de mexico 1 kilo de plata pura 999 en perfecto estado tanto moneda como la capsula.
> MUY VALORADAS TIRADA DE SOLO 500 UNIDADES.
> Envio a toda españa.
> Precio 1250€
> ...




Quedan 60 paquillos


----------



## Paco12346 (27 Jul 2022)

A TOMAR POR CULO TODOS LOS POLLLAVIEJA CON ESTA MIERDA


----------



## brigante 88 (27 Jul 2022)

100 Francos Franceses 1857 "A" Paris (103.000 piezas de tirada)

Peso 32,26g de ley 900

Precio 1740€
Trato en mano zona Burgos, Valladolid (posibilidad Madrid)


----------



## risto mejido (29 Jul 2022)

si Quisiera vender un krugerrand de una onza en este hilo , que precio sería competitivo o el adecuado para venderlo fácilmente?
A día de hoy claro 
Gracias


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (29 Jul 2022)

Si voy y le piudo al cura de este pueblo oro, ¿me lo dará? (Soy pobre)


----------



## Dylan Thomas (29 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> si Quisiera vender un krugerrand de una onza en este hilo , que precio sería competitivo o el adecuado para venderlo fácilmente?
> A día de hoy claro
> Gracias



Yo trataría de venderlo más barato que las tiendas pero más caro que spot, porque el mercado real está por muy por encima


----------



## csan (29 Jul 2022)

Buenas,
Vendo estuche con las siguientes monedas proof,
Moneda de 8 escudos de 80.000 pesetas año santo Jacobeo 1993 de 27 gramos de oro puro 999 tirada de 1502 piezas.
Moneda de 2 escudos de 20.000 pesetas tumba del apóstol Santiago 1993 6,75 gramos de oro puro 999 tirada 1867 piezas
Cincuentín de 10.000 pesetas representando la catedral de Santiago y los peregrinos 168,75 gramos de plata ley 925
2 monedas de 8 reales de 2.000 pesetas y 27 gramos de plata ley 925 cada moneda.

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## csan (29 Jul 2022)

Buenas,
Vendo moneda proof de 8 escudos de 80.000 pesetas de 1999, conmemorando el año jacobeo con el apostol del pórtico de la gloria. 27 gramos de oro puro 999 con una tirada de sólo 1134 piezas.

*VENDIDA*


----------



## csan (29 Jul 2022)

Vendo el siguiente estuche:

Moneda de 4 escudos proof, de 200 euros de 2004, conmemorando la boda real, 13,5 gramos de oro puro 999 tirada de 6303 unidades
Moneda de 8 reales proof de 10 euros de 2004, conmemorando la boda real, 27 gramos de plata ley 925.

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## csan (30 Jul 2022)

Buenas,
Vendo moneda proof de 4 escudos de 200 euros de 2008 dedicada a Velázquez. 13,5 gramos de oro puro 999 tirada máxima de 3500 piezas.

*VENDIDA*


----------



## csan (30 Jul 2022)

Hola,
En venta la siguiente moneda: 100 dólares proof de Canadá de 1982 de 16,965 gramos de 22 k (de oro puro, media onza).
Trato en mano en Barcelona, o envíos.
VENDIDA
Saludos


----------



## csan (30 Jul 2022)

Buenas,
En venta la siguiente moneda: moneda de 20 euros de la V serie de joyas numismáticas, dedicado al medio excelente de los reyes católicos.
Peso 1,24 gramos de oro 24 k, 999.
trato en mano en Barcelona o envío certificado incluido. VENDIDA.


----------



## napobalo (30 Jul 2022)

Compro lingotes de oro 24 k de 0.1 gr o similar fracciones de gramo a spot o superior


----------



## frankie83 (30 Jul 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Compro lingotes de oro 24 k de 0.1 gr o similar fracciones de gramo a spot o superior



Eso existe? Un átomo?


----------



## napobalo (30 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Eso existe? Un átomo?



Y 0.025





Lingote oro fino 24k de 0.025 gramos en su blis - Vendido en Subasta - 192903916


Orientaprecios de Bisuteria. Vendido en Subasta: Lingote oro fino 24k de 0.025 gramos en su blister original. nuevo. Lote 192903916




www.todocoleccion.net


----------



## napobalo (30 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En ebay los hay a 5900 Eur/ozt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ya ha vendido 414, a la gente que le pasa dios mio

Yo tambien quiero vender lingotes de 5 euros a 30


----------



## Hostigador (31 Jul 2022)

La burbuja de los"premiums"


----------



## urano (31 Jul 2022)

Qué puedo hacer con el oro que tengo en relojes, pulseras, collares y anillos?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Jul 2022)

urano dijo:


> Qué puedo hacer con el oro que tengo en relojes, pulseras, collares y anillos?



Siempre puede haber quien te lo compre a Spot aunque sea para fundirlo,


----------



## urano (31 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Siempre puede haber quien te lo compre a Spot aunque sea para fundirlo,



Me aconsejas dinero FIAT en este momento?


----------



## Hostigador (31 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Siempre puede haber quien te lo compre a Spot aunque sea para fundirlo,



El forero"TradingMetales"funde oro y plata para venderlos como granalla
Si alguno esta por Madrid y necesita cash preguntadle


----------



## Scouser (31 Jul 2022)

_Se vende_
Soberano
1864 - 430€ (escudo)
1872 - 430€ (escudo)
1915 - 425€
1927 - 425€
Medio soberano
1982 - 210€
20 francos
1851 (A) - 340€
En mano en Valladolid (o cerca). Burgos (capital o Salas) algunos días de agosto. Mondariz


----------



## el_maico (5 Ago 2022)

Hola a todos,

tengo 60 paquillos disponibles. 

Estoy en Canarias, 10,50€ unidad


----------



## clod0000 (8 Ago 2022)

Vendo por unidad o por lote 40 Britannias de 2022 a 27€ la onza.
Entrega en mano en Madrid,también envío.


----------



## el_maico (8 Ago 2022)

Buenos días a todos. Vendo 32 monedas de plata de Venezuela. Peso total aprox. 778gr. 620€. Estoy en Canarias


----------



## el_maico (8 Ago 2022)

8 monedas de 10 bolivares de Venezuela. Peso aprox. 242gr. 
Precio 215€.
Estoy en Canarias


----------



## T-34 (9 Ago 2022)

Buenas, estoy buscando un soberano del 2020 o 2021. Saludos.


----------



## janjononas (10 Ago 2022)

el_maico dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> tengo 60 paquillos disponibles.
> 
> Estoy en Canarias, 10,50€ unidad



¿ haces envios a la peninsula?


----------



## infogold (10 Ago 2022)

Hola a todos, estoy en busca de un lote de monedas de 12 euros. A poder ser en Galicia. Gracias


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Ago 2022)

Hola, hay para algo más de 16000 € en oro, a spot y cercano spot, en kruggers, maples, monedas de 50 pesos y lingote de 50 gramos. A ser posible para CASH en Madrid o Zaragoza. Se hacen envíos.


----------



## Hostigador (10 Ago 2022)

infogold dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy en busca de un lote de monedas de 12 euros. A poder ser en Galicia. Gracias



¿Monedas de 12€ y en Galicia?La respuesta a tu pregunta es @Rafacoins 
Lleva mucho en el foro y mucho tiempo en el mercadeo metalero,tuve muy buena experiencia
con el


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> ¿Monedas de 12€ y en Galicia?La respuesta a tu pregunta es @Rafacoins
> Lleva mucho en el foro y mucho tiempo en el mercadeo metalero,tuve muy buena experiencia
> con el



Gracias Hostigador. Si, a @infogold lo conozco de hace muchos años, ya hicimos muchos tratos en el pasado y todo muy bien.
Gracias por recomendarme, ya le mando un whatsapp


----------



## daputi ha muerto (11 Ago 2022)

Alguien tiene pakillos para vender??
preferiblemente madrid, ávila, salamanca o valladolid.


----------



## Pintxen (12 Ago 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> Alguien tiene pakillos para vender??
> preferiblemente madrid, ávila, salamanca o valladolid.



Yo si quieres te puedo vender 7. Sería con envío.


----------



## Pintxen (12 Ago 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> Alguien tiene pakillos para vender??
> preferiblemente madrid, ávila, salamanca o valladolid.



Yo si quieres te puedo vender 7. Sería con envío.


----------



## infogold (12 Ago 2022)

Gracias @Hostigador, Ya hable con @Rafacoins. Seguro llegaremos a un buen acuerdo como en otras ocasiones.


----------



## daputi ha muerto (12 Ago 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo si quieres te puedo vender 7. Sería con envío.



ya he llegado a un trato con @Rafacoins que es una persona que en todo momento te está informando sobre lo que compras y lo envíos, pero me pueden interesar.


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Ago 2022)

infogold dijo:


> Gracias @Hostigador, Ya hable con @Rafacoins. Seguro llegaremos a un buen acuerdo como en otras ocasiones.



Gracias como siempre Infogold, ya te he enviado un whatsapp
Un saludo


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Ago 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> ya he llegado a un trato con @Rafacoins que es una persona que en todo momento te está informando sobre lo que compras y lo envíos, pero me pueden interesar.



Muchas gracias daputi, un placer hacer tratos contigo


----------



## el_maico (12 Ago 2022)

Hola a todos. Monedas varias de Venezuela de .835. Aproximadamente 1,700kg. 1000€. Preferiblemente en mano en tenerife. Buen finde para todos


----------



## Hostigador (12 Ago 2022)

el_maico dijo:


> Hola a todos. Monedas varias de Venezuela de .835. Aproximadamente 1,700kg. 1000€. Preferiblemente en mano en tenerife. Buen finde para todos



Las de 5 bolivares son ley 900,de hecho en esas hay escrito"lei 900"
Y tambien en todas las circulantes de Venezuela va escrito la masa de ALEACION y la pureza
Con otras no ocurre asi,en los 100 peso mejico 1977-1978 dice"20 gramos"y tambien"ley .720",sin embargo esa
moneda son 27,78 gramos ALEACION con 72% pureza,ergo esos"20 gramos"se refiere solo a plata...
Lo dicho,ke cada moneda circulante es una masa y pureza unicos...Webs tipo Numista,Foronum etc. ayudan


----------



## el_maico (12 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Las de 5 bolivares son ley 900,de hecho en esas hay escrito"lei 900"
> Y tambien en todas las circulantes de Venezuela va escrito la masa de ALEACION y la pureza
> Con otras no ocurre asi,en los 100 peso mejico 1977-1978 dice"20 gramos"y tambien"ley .720",sin embargo esa
> moneda son 27,78 gramos ALEACION con 72% pureza,ergo esos"20 gramos"se refiere solo a plata...
> Lo dicho,ke cada moneda circulante es una masa y pureza unicos...Webs tipo Numista,Foronum etc. ayudan



Aquí solo son monedas pequeñas, todas de 0.835. Las de 900 son las grandes que las tengo aparte. Muchas gracias


----------



## brigante 88 (13 Ago 2022)

RESERVADA!!! 


100 Francos Franceses 1857 "A" Paris (103.000 piezas de tirada)

Peso 32,26g de ley 900

Precio 1740€
Trato en mano zona Burgos, Valladolid y Madrid


----------



## SanRu (13 Ago 2022)

Hola!

Acabo de recibir en Herencia unas cuantas monedas de Oro y plata. Están en perfecto estado porque siempre han estado en la caja fuerte de un banco, aunque son monedas sueltas, o sea, sin ese plástico donde dicen el MS y todo eso.

Monedas de oro de 50 pesos de México de 1947.
Monedas de oro de 20 Dólares de los EEUU de 1908/1923/1924
Monedas de oro de 20 bolívares de Venezuela "Caciques"
Monedas de oro de 5 dólares de los EEUU de 1898/1900/1903
Monedas de oro de 5 pesos de Colombia de 1920/1927
Monedas de 2000 pts de plata de España de 1995-1999 
Monedas de 12€ de plata de España de 2003

No es mi intención venderlas, pero me gustaría saber los valores aproximado y mirando por internet veo que los valores varían mucho.

¿Debería llevarlas a algún sitio para obtener esa certificación? ¿Merece la pena?

Gracias.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (13 Ago 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Acabo de recibir en Herencia unas cuantas monedas de Oro y plata. Están en perfecto estado porque siempre han estado en la caja fuerte de un banco, aunque son monedas sueltas, o sea, sin ese plástico donde dicen el MS y todo eso.
> 
> ...



Este hilo no es el adecuado para tus dudas. Dicho esto, si no quieres vender, guárdalas a buen recaudo y ya. Para saber su valor mira por ejemplo ucoin.net
Si tienes más dudas, abre otro hilo


----------



## mk73 (13 Ago 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Acabo de recibir en Herencia unas cuantas monedas de Oro y plata. Están en perfecto estado porque siempre han estado en la caja fuerte de un banco, aunque son monedas sueltas, o sea, sin ese plástico donde dicen el MS y todo eso.
> 
> ...




Tienes un mensaje privado. Un saludo.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (15 Ago 2022)

Me urge mucho vender una moneda de oro. Tanto que si no la vendo entre esta noche y mañana a media mañana la venderé en The Gold House. Se trata de una Krugerrand del año 2020. En The Gold House me darían por él 1668 euros. El precio que veo en alguna web alemana es 1789. Por tanto considero una buena oportunidad de compra poder adquirirla por 1730 euros. Son 62 euros más de lo que me darían en Gold House. No aceptaré ninguna oferta menor a eso. La entrega sería en mano en Madrid y el comprador tendría que venir al comienzo de la calle Cartagena con el metálico. La moneda está en perfecto estado y encapsulada desde el primer día. Mensajes por privado. No consideraré aquellos que no den el teléfono, a los que corresponderé dándoles yo el mío.

Gracias. Un saludo.

HE EDITADO. Había puesto un kanguro, pero es una Krugerrand.

*RETIRADA DE LA VENTA*


----------



## brigante 88 (15 Ago 2022)

-Lingotes de plata Sempsa, con su blíster y tarjeta (son nuevos)

Precio 780€

Trato en mano: Burgos Valladolid y Madrid.


----------



## ANTONIOGOGO (15 Ago 2022)

Saludos a todos los miembros de este foro, llevo tiempo viéndolo y por fin me decidí a registrarme. Espero con el tiempo participar en la compra-venta de oro y plata, hasta ahora solo lo había hecho por tiendas.


----------



## Zoeric (16 Ago 2022)

Si llevas tiempo viéndolo habrás visto que este es un hilo EXCLUSIVAMENTE de compraventa.
No es para presentaciones ni peleas de lobas.


----------



## jgomealm (16 Ago 2022)

Buenas tardes,

*Continua en post 1/09/2022*


----------



## Rafacoins (16 Ago 2022)

Hola, estoy buscando monedas FNMT con certificado, cápsula y las cajas de cartón y madera. Si alguien quiere vender por un precio cercano a Spot que me contacte por privado. En lo posible en Lugo y alrededores
Muchas gracias


----------



## amar35 (17 Ago 2022)

150 monedas de 100 pesetas 1966 (paquillos) precio 10,80 la unidad, envío solo 7 euros por mensajería.


----------



## jgomealm (19 Ago 2022)

Buenos días,

*Continua en post 1/09/2022*


----------



## amar35 (19 Ago 2022)

amar35 dijo:


> 150 monedas de 100 pesetas 1966 (paquillos) precio 10,80 la unidad, envío solo 7 euros por mensajería.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1159613



Vendídas unas cuantas, quedan 93


----------



## sdPrincBurb (20 Ago 2022)

5 Oz Egyptian Relic 2021 “Anubis”.

La ultima de 5 Oz de la colección Egyptian Relics.

165€ trato en mano o sumar 5€ envío y embalaje.











Interesados mas detalles por privado.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (21 Ago 2022)

Vendo onza de oro Krugerrand en perfecto estado y encapsulada, del 2020, al precio al que la compran en The Gold House, 1655 euros.

Entrega en la calle Francisco Navacerrada, Madrid, pago en metálico. Evidentemente la intención es venderla hoy, porque mañana lunes la vendo a primera hora a ese precio en The Gold House. Interesados llamar al 629 561 691. No se hacen reservas. No se hacen envíos fuera de Madrid. La moneda se entrega donde se ha dicho.

*SE VENDIO EL LUNES EN THE GOLD HOUSE TAL COMO SE DIJO*


----------



## F650 (21 Ago 2022)

amar35 dijo:


> 150 monedas de 100 pesetas 1966 (paquillos) precio 10,80 la unidad, envío solo 7 euros por mensajería.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1159613



Son de plata?


----------



## F650 (21 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo anillos de casado 4 de dos relaciones anteriores. Que se puede hacer con eso?


----------



## amar35 (21 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Son de plata?



Claro, plata 0,800


----------



## Luke I'm your father (21 Ago 2022)

Vendería lote de 50 paquillos a precio cerrado 10 eurs / ud + envío.

VENDIDO.


----------



## amar35 (21 Ago 2022)

Lote de kookaburra 2022 plata 999 totalmente nuevas.
Precio 35€ la unidad, 33 si compras más de 10 unidades.
Envíos 7€ por mensajería


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Yo tengo anillos de casado 4 de dos relaciones anteriores. Que se puede hacer con eso?



Yo tenia uno aunque no era de casado lo tire por una alcantarilla junto a un llavero que me habia regalado la susodicha, no sabes la paz y tranquilidad que me dio aquello, tenia un amigo al que le gustaba el llavero que decia que le daba pena, le dije como te agaches a por el llavero te piso la mano y te la dejo en la alcantarilla pegada junto al llavero y al anillo, logicamente no se atrevio el gañan a intentar interceptar aquello.


----------



## F650 (21 Ago 2022)

amar35 dijo:


> Claro, plata 0,800



Pregunto desde el desconocimiento. Existe 100% plata?


----------



## F650 (21 Ago 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tenia uno aunque no era de casado lo tire por una alcantarilla junto a un llavero que me habia regalado la susodicha, no sabes la paz y tranquilidad que me dio aquello, tenia un amigo al que le gustaba el llavero que decia que le daba pena, le dije como te agaches a por el llavero te piso la mano y te la dejo en la alcantarilla pegada junto al llavero y al anillo, logicamente no se atrevio el gañan a intentar interceptar aquello.



En mi caso me alegro de quedarmelo yo pero no sé qué hacer, si venderlo así o como


----------



## Hostigador (21 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Pregunto desde el desconocimiento. Existe 100% plata?



Mas bien 99,99%...Esto se debe a la dificultad del refinado
Ademas,cuando se trabaja con tan inmensa precision,para llevar un control y certificar esa pureza,se usan
instrumentos de analisis fisico-kimico tan precisos ke detectan hasta una mota de polvo,y por eso nunca da 100%
Tambien tiene ke ver la regresion lineal,ke es una de las bases matematicas para el muestreo y analisis
de los lotes ke se refinan,pero esa es otra cuestion mucho mas tecnica y,si no se tienen algunos conceptos
claros de kimica,puede ser mu dificil de entender


----------



## ELOS (21 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Por si alguna vez habéis dudado de la autenticidad de alguna moneda que hayáis adquirido, os paso este video explicativo sobre la prueba de densidad - peso específico con monedas.
> 
> Ya se que aquí somos casi todos viejos, pero hay gente nueva a la que seguro le será de gran ayuda.



Medir el diámetro con una regla no parece muy seguro


----------



## XXavier (21 Ago 2022)

Las monedas de la RFA de cinco marcos eran de plata hasta los años 70, pero no tienen marcada la ley. En internet veo que el contenido en plata es de 625/1000 para las 'águilas' Silberadler – Die 5 DM Umlaufmünzen von 1951-1974 (y supongo que para todas las demás). Me parece una ley bastante baja para una moneda. ¿Alguien tiene una referencia de fiar para este dato...?


----------



## ELOS (21 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ni idea de a qué refieres con tu comentario.



perdona !!
Me confundí con otro vídeo


----------



## Hostigador (22 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Por si alguna vez habéis dudado de la autenticidad de alguna moneda que hayáis adquirido, os paso este video explicativo sobre la prueba de densidad - peso específico con monedas.
> 
> Ya se que aquí somos casi todos viejos, pero hay gente nueva a la que seguro le será de gran ayuda.



Exceptuando lingotes de oro,ke habria ke partirlos...Por el tungsteno,digo


----------



## Hostigador (22 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No precisamente, para eso están los ultrasonidos, eso saldrá en posterior vídeo.



¿Pero no son los aparatos de ultrasonidos muy caros?Yo decia partirlos pensando en un metodo economico


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (22 Ago 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Las monedas de la RFA de cinco marcos eran de plata hasta los años 70, pero no tienen marcada la ley. En internet veo que el contenido en plata es de 625/1000 para las 'águilas' Silberadler – Die 5 DM Umlaufmünzen von 1951-1974 (y supongo que para todas las demás). Me parece una ley bastante baja para una moneda. ¿Alguien tiene una referencia de fiar para este dato...?



Eso es lo que dice aquÍ:









5 Deutsche Mark, Germany


Detailed information about the coin 5 Deutsche Mark, Federal Republic of Germany, with pictures and collection and swap management: mintage, descriptions, metal, weight, size, value and other numismatic data




en.numista.com





Y no offtopiqueemos.


----------



## Pintxen (23 Ago 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Las monedas de la RFA de cinco marcos eran de plata hasta los años 70, pero no tienen marcada la ley. En internet veo que el contenido en plata es de 625/1000 para las 'águilas' Silberadler – Die 5 DM Umlaufmünzen von 1951-1974 (y supongo que para todas las demás). Me parece una ley bastante baja para una moneda. ¿Alguien tiene una referencia de fiar para este dato...?



Aquí solamente COMPRAS y VENTAS por favor. Para el asunto que planteas tienes este otro hilo: 





ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL


Eso ha dicho la US Mint, pero se sabe que no es cierto. Más bien se debe a que la US Mint lleva unos años funcionando de forma deficiente. Hace pocos días escribí sobre esto en el hilo "Miscelánea". Puedes echarle un vistazo. Realmente, hay muchos sectores -por no decir todos- que están...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TradingMetales (24 Ago 2022)

Aumento a 1000 pacos a precio de 10.5 en Madrid y envíos.


----------



## Baalbek (26 Ago 2022)

Muy buenas tardes,

Se vende lote de 90 pakillos a 9,80e la unidad, envío agencia 48h incluído. (Vendidos). Para disponibilidad de más lotes, preguntar por privado. Saludos.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (27 Ago 2022)

Vendo lote de 30 a 50 paquillos por 10/ud + envío.

Disponible solo este fin de semana.

Referencias por privado.


----------



## el_maico (29 Ago 2022)

Hola,
Vendo varios lingotes de plata. A 80 céntimos el gramo. Soy de tenerife


----------



## Pete Breakfast (30 Ago 2022)

Hola,

Compré en este foro monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco de plata y por circustancias me gustaría vender algunas.

Dispongo de 75 monedas que podría vender juntas o en lotes de 25. A 10 euros cada una y envío.

Saludos.


----------



## Arctic (31 Ago 2022)

Hola,
Tengo interés en comprar en mano en Madrid un par de monedas de oro. De 1 onza o de 1/2.
Contacto por MP.


----------



## TradingMetales (1 Sep 2022)

Arctic dijo:


> Hola,
> Tengo interés en comprar en mano en Madrid un par de monedas de oro. De 1 onza o de 1/2.
> Contacto por MP.



El amigo que tiene interés en comprar, dice que nos vende kruggers a precio de tienda menos 15 euros en cualquier cantidad, aprovechen la oferta de kruggers baratas que puede vendernos. Puede que ofrezca descuento en cantidad. Lo que no me ha quedado claro es cuánto quiere pagar por ellas, pero de momento compensa comprarle.


----------



## Arctic (1 Sep 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> El amigo que tiene interés en comprar, dice que nos vende kruggers a precio de tienda menos 15 euros en cualquier cantidad, aprovechen la oferta de kruggers baratas que puede vendernos. Puede que ofrezca descuento en cantidad. Lo que no me ha quedado claro es cuánto quiere pagar por ellas, pero de momento compensa comprarle.



Lo que compensa seguramente sea quedar contigo para ver la cara de gilipollas que tienes que tener. 
El tipo me escribe para ofrecerme krugerrands al increíble precio de tienda menos 10 euros por moneda. Así que una de dos. O me toma a mi por imbécil o tiene las neuronas justas para pasar el día. Y para que la primera sea cierta ha de serlo también la segunda.

Suerte vendiendo monedas a ese precio, seguro que hay fila para comprarte con tan suculento descuento. Y no soy tu amigo, yo no voy con retrasados.


----------



## TradingMetales (1 Sep 2022)

Arctic dijo:


> Lo que compensa seguramente sea quedar contigo para ver la cara de gilipollas que tienes que tener.
> El tipo me escribe para ofrecerme krugerrands al increíble precio de tienda menos 10 euros por moneda. Así que una de dos. O me toma a mi por imbécil o tiene las neuronas justas para pasar el día. Y para que la primera sea cierta ha de serlo también la segunda.
> 
> Suerte vendiendo monedas a ese precio, seguro que hay fila para comprarte con tan suculento descuento. Y no soy tu amigo, yo no voy con retrasados.



Ah, que tampoco vendes Kruggers como dijiste?

Venga, a buscar timar gente y sacarle sus monedas por otro lado. La próxima di que eres un jeta que no te interesa comprar oro si no tacañearlo.

Ahora dinos públicamente cuánto pagas, a ver si salen Kruggers y no se te cae la cara a pedazos, yo también los compro y el precio que me diste es correcto.


----------



## Arctic (1 Sep 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ah, que tampoco vendes Kruggers como dijiste?
> 
> Venga, a buscar timar gente y sacarle sus monedas por otro lado. La próxima di que eres un jeta que no te interesa comprar oro si no tacañearlo.
> 
> Ahora dinos públicamente cuánto pagas, a ver si salen Kruggers y no se te cae la cara a pedazos, yo también los compro y el precio que me diste es correcto.



De verdad que no sé ni por qué me molesto en contestarte, porque yo a diferencia de tu empleador no me desgravo nada por tu minusvalía.
Yo no vendo krugerrands. Ante tu increíble oferta de venderme con un descuento de 10 euros sobre la tienda, donde tengo factura y recibo una moneda auténtica 100% y sin circular, te dije que ya que tu precio era tan bueno yo te lo mejoraba aun más y te vendía a ti 15 euros por debajo en lugar de diez. Por no mandarte a tomar por culo directamente, básicamente.

Las monedas que busco no son para mi, son para una amiga que está empezando en esto y me ha preguntado si yo le vendería alguna de las mías, cosa que no tengo interés en hacer.
He comprado (y un par de veces vendido) aquí en el foro desde hace unos diez años, con gente muy diversa (algunos ya me han contactado entre ayer y hoy) y todas las transacciones se han cerrado en torno al spot. Lo que tu pretendas para sacarte un jornal, no me interesa ni lo más mínimo, "trader".


----------



## TradingMetales (1 Sep 2022)

Arctic dijo:


> De verdad que no sé ni por qué me molesto en contestarte, porque yo a diferencia de tu empleador no me desgravo nada por tu minusvalía.
> yo no vendo krugerrands. Ante tu increíble oferta de venderme con un descuento de 10 euros sobre la tienda, donde tengo factura y recibo una moneda auténtica 100% y sin circular, te dije que ya que tu precio era tan bueno yo te lo mejoraba aun más y te vendía a ti 15 euros pro debajo en lugar de diez. Por no mandarte a tomar por culo directamente, básicamente.
> 
> Las monedas que busco no son para mi, son para una amiga que está empezando en esto y me ha preguntado si yo le vendería alguna de las mías, cosa que no tengo interés en hacer.
> He comprado (y un par de veces vendido) aquí en el foro desde hace unos diez años, con gente muy diversa (algunos ya me han contactado entre ayer y hoy) y todas las transacciones se han cerrado en torno al spot. Lo que tu pretendas para sacarte un jornal, no me interesa ni lo más mínimo, "trader".



Bien, yo compro las monedas a Spot también, te puedo dar factura del mismo modo que otros, y por tanto no deberías darme otro trato a mismas condiciones o eso demuestra tu injusticia. Y decir el precio al que compras pues es como poco lo que se debe dejar en un anuncio puesto, y no buscar luego al más necesitado entre los que te contactan o ir apretando a unos o a otros. 

A SPOT +1% compro las próximas 10 Kruggers, por si quieres venderme.


----------



## jgomealm (1 Sep 2022)

Buenas noches,

*Continua en post 7/09/2022*


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Sep 2022)

Arctic dijo:


> Lo que compensa seguramente sea quedar contigo para ver la cara de gilipollas que tienes que tener.
> El tipo me escribe para ofrecerme krugerrands al increíble precio de tienda menos 10 euros por moneda. Así que una de dos. O me toma a mi por imbécil o tiene las neuronas justas para pasar el día. Y para que la primera sea cierta ha de serlo también la segunda.
> 
> Suerte vendiendo monedas a ese precio, seguro que hay fila para comprarte con tan suculento descuento. Y no soy tu amigo, yo no voy con retrasados.



A mi me tiene ignorado por poner post en los que cuando se inventaba historias en donde decia que la plata y el oro subirian hasta el infinito yo decia que mas bien bajarian hasta el infinito.


----------



## el_maico (2 Sep 2022)

100 filarmonicas de una onza de plata disponibles.
Precio 2800€
En Canarias


----------



## romanillo (2 Sep 2022)

el_maico dijo:


> 100 filarmonicas de una onza de plata disponibles.
> Precio 2800€
> En Canarias









Moneda de Plata Filarmónica 2022 1 oz


Moneda de Plata Filarmónica 2022 de 1 Onza de Austria, con acabado BU. Estas monedas de 31,1 gramos de Plata pura están acuñadas con un valor facial de 1,50€ por Münze Österreich. IVA Incluido




www.andorrano-joyeria.com





En Canarias es mas cara la plata ? creo que andorrano te manda las mismas filarmónicas de una onza por unos 2500 euros.









Compra la Moneda de Plata Filarmónica 1 Oz ~ AndGold


Acuñada en plata pura, la Moneda de Plata Filarmónica de Viena también ha demostrado ser un gran éxito entre los inversores. Plata 99,9%.




andgold.net







CMC











Comprar Moneda 1 Onza /31.10 Gramos Plata Filarmonica Viena VARIOS AÑOS / TUBOS 20 UNIDADES DISPONIBLES. online


Comprar Moneda 1 Onza /31.10 Gramos Plata Filarmonica Viena VARIOS AÑOS / TUBOS 20 UNIDADES DISPONIBLES. en CIODE, empresa de compra y venta de lingotes y monedas de oro y plata de inversión.




ciode.es






En CMC en Ciode incluso las bajan algo mas y como pone en sus paginas impuestos incluidos.

Chicos, me he perdido algo que no sepa y por eso en este chat ya queréis vender mas caro que en tienda con factura ?

Quizás queréis en un ultimo intento recuperar los euros que habéis perdido en vuestras inversiones y la que vais a perder ?


----------



## manueldavid (2 Sep 2022)

A 24,50 las tienes en coininvest, o sea, 2450 tienes las 100 y con los gastos de envío incluidos. Yo pensaba como romanillo, que aquí se vendía algo más barato que en tienda.


----------



## Hostigador (2 Sep 2022)

manueldavid dijo:


> A 24,50 las tienes en coininvest, o sea, 2450 tienes las 100 y con los gastos de envío incluidos. Yo pensaba como romanillo, que aquí se vendía algo más barato que en tienda.



Esa era la idea


----------



## Pintxen (3 Sep 2022)

A ver, no suelo hacer comentarios en este hilo ya que entiendo que es exclusivamente para anuncios de COMPRA y VENTA.
Cada uno pone el precio que crea conveniente a sus monedas, faltaría más. El que esté interesado debe de ser lo suficientemente mayorcito para saber si está dispuesto a pagarlo o no, esto no es un puto patio de colegio, absteneros por favor de publicar comentarios como esos.
Si las vende más caras que en Coininvest pues tardará en venderlas, o no, pero eso es su problema.
Otra cosa sería avisar a los foreros en caso de que notemos que las monedas son falsas o hay un intento de estafa.


----------



## bonobo (3 Sep 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> A ver, no suelo hacer comentarios en este hilo ya que entiendo que es exclusivamente para anuncios de COMPRA y VENTA.
> Cada uno pone el precio que crea conveniente a sus monedas, faltaría más. El que esté interesado debe de ser lo suficientemente mayorcito para saber si está dispuesto a pagarlo o no, esto no es un puto patio de colegio, absteneros por favor de publicar comentarios como esos.
> Si las vende más caras que en Coininvest pues tardará en venderlas, o no, pero eso es su problema.
> Otra cosa sería avisar a los foreros en caso de que notemos que las monedas son falsas o hay un intento de estafa.



Sin tratar de hacer un juicio de valored, no veo mal informar del precio de venta de las monedas en el mercado, los comentarios pueden sobrar pero la informacion no. No hablamos de monedas con un valor numismatico sujeto a especulacion, es plata al peso, y si es caro no esta de mas hacerlo ver, no tanto por criticar y fustigar al vendedor como por advertir al comprador novel.


----------



## Pintxen (3 Sep 2022)

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL


https://tass.com/economy/1504661 El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia considera razonable en el entorno actual crear reservas en oro, el yuan y otras monedas de países amigos, dijo el ministro Anton Siluanov en una entrevista con el canal de televisión Rossiya-24. "El papel del yuan en las...




www.burbuja.info




Podemos seguir debatiendo el tema aquí y dejar el hilo de compra-venta.


----------



## Rafacoins (5 Sep 2022)

Tengo un buen puñado de monedas de una y dos pesetas de plata. Todas de plata 835. En total creo que son unas 20 de una peseta, y otras 7 de 2 pesetas. Interesante para ir sumando un poquito de plata sin IVA

Si a alguien le interesa, hablamos por privado y se las vendo


----------



## jgomealm (7 Sep 2022)

Buenas tardes, Continua en post 3/10/2022


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Sep 2022)

Buenos días, hay pacos a 10.2 en mano en Madrid para el fin de semana. Luego suben a 10.5

Duros a 16.5

Onzas variadas 999 a 25 euros.

Oro en monedas al 1% por debajo del precio de tienda. 

3 Lingotes de oro 250 gramos por debajo de spot. 

Lingotes de plata desde 650 euros kilo. 

En mano en Madrid y Valencia o envíos.

Me desplazo en persona para cantidad.

Compro oro y plata o busco su comprador al mejor precio. 

Gracias.


----------



## Sony Crockett (11 Sep 2022)

Buenas Tardes, no sé si es el hilo correcto para hacer la consulta, mi suegra ha llegado de Ucrania y ha traído un pequeñito lingotito de oro, hace muchísimos años que lo tiene, desconoce la pureza, pesa unos 27 gr., parece como si tuviera rascada la parte de arriba, no descarto que sea de los tiempos de la URSS, alguien me puede aconsejar un sitio en Barcelona para que se lo valoren? Gracias.


----------



## Mrbcn (11 Sep 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Buenas Tardes, no sé si es el hilo correcto para hacer la consulta, mi suegra ha llegado de Ucrania y ha traído un pequeñito lingotito de oro, hace muchísimos años que lo tiene, desconoce la pureza, pesa unos 27 gr., parece como si tuviera rascada la parte de arriba, no descarto que sea de los tiempos de la URSS, alguien me puede aconsejar un sitio en Barcelona para que se lo valoren? Gracias.



Andorrano


----------



## csan (11 Sep 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Buenas Tardes, no sé si es el hilo correcto para hacer la consulta, mi suegra ha llegado de Ucrania y ha traído un pequeñito lingotito de oro, hace muchísimos años que lo tiene, desconoce la pureza, pesa unos 27 gr., parece como si tuviera rascada la parte de arriba, no descarto que sea de los tiempos de la URSS, alguien me puede aconsejar un sitio en Barcelona para que se lo valoren? Gracias.



Buenas, si quiere comprobar en casa la densidad, es muy facil encontar los quilates, dale un vistazo al siguiente video: 

sabiendo la pureza solo tiene que meterse en la calculadora que tiene el andorrano en su web y sabría cuanto le darían sin necesidad de ir a la tienda:





El Compro Oro más recomendado


Compramos oro, plata y joyas en España desde hace más de 50 años siendo un COMPRO ORO ágil, discreto y confiable. Mira lo que nuestros clientes opinan.




www.andorrano-joyeria.com





Saludos


----------



## kragh (13 Sep 2022)

Hola, Pongo a la venta este lote plata Panda. *VENDIDO*


----------



## mundofila (14 Sep 2022)

Hola
Para el que guste de este tipo de monedas, tengo la moneda de 1/10 onza oro lince 2022 de España.
Precio 214€ (envío incluído)


----------



## BaNGo (16 Sep 2022)

Vendo colección de monedas españolas de oro.
Solo trato en mano en Vitoria o alrededores y pago en metálico.


MONEDAESTADO54.045,02​SPOTGR. PUROOVERSPOT80 Rs M 1835MBC344,74 €328,32​6,08​5,00%80 Rs M 1836MBC-/MBC339,74 €328,32​6,08​3,48%80 Rs S 1839BC+339,74 €328,32​6,08​3,48%80 Rs S 1840MBC-339,74 €328,32​6,08​3,48%80 Rs B 1842MBC-/MBC344,74 €328,32​6,08​5,00%80 Rs M 1843MBC-344,74 €328,32​6,08​5,00%80 Rs M 1845MBC-/MBC339,74 €328,32​6,08​3,48%80 Rs S 1845BC+/MBC339,74 €328,32​6,08​3,48%100 Rs M 1850 CLMBC-448,69 €407,90​7,55​10,00%100 Rs B 1857EBC+448,69 €407,90​7,55​10,00%100 Rs M 1862EBC/EBC-428,29 €407,90​7,55​5,00%100 Rs M 1864MBC+428,29 €407,90​7,55​5,00%10 Es M 1865MBC/MBC+428,29 €407,90​7,55​5,00%10 Es M 1868EBC-428,29 €407,90​7,55​5,00%10 Es M 1868EBC-428,29 €407,90​7,55​5,00%25 Ptas 1878 DE-MMBC+389,04 €392,04​7,25​-0,77%25 Ptas 1878 DE-M0,00​403,80 €392,04​7,25​3,00%


----------



## BaNGo (16 Sep 2022)

Vendo colección de monedas de oro.
Solo trato en mano en Vitoria o alrededores y pago en metálico.
Más información por privado. Veo que alguna de las fotos no se cargan por el tamaño.


MONEDAESTADO54.045,02​SPOTGR. PUROOVERSPOTHOL. 10 guld. 1932SC343,65 €327,29​6,06​5,00%AUS. 100 schi. 1926EBC-1.258,70 €1.144,27​21,17​10,00%CHI. 8 Es. 18490,00​1.311,22 €1.273,03​23,56​3,00%COL. 5 ps. 1920 MMBC407,35 €395,48​7,32​3,00%COL. 5 ps. 1924 BMBC+/EBC-407,35 €395,48​7,32​3,00%SUD. 1/4 Kruger 1980SC432,85 €420,25​7,78​3,00%PERÚ. 1/2 libra 1905MBC207,63 €197,74​3,66​5,00%PERÚ. 1lb. 19070,00​407,35 €395,48​7,32​3,00%PERÚ. 100 ss. 19660,00​2.618,35 €2.276,83​42,13​15,00%MEX. 1945 2 ps0,00​87,55 €81,07​1,50​8,00%MEX. 2 1/2 pesos. 19450,00​109,44 €101,33​1,88​8,00%MEX. 1906 5 ps0,00​208,75 €202,67​3,75​3,00%RUS. 10 rub. 19000,00​468,51 €418,31​7,74​12,00%


----------



## BaNGo (16 Sep 2022)

Vendo 2 medallas de oro a *SPOT-6%.*
Solo trato en mano en Vitoria o alrededores y pago en metálico.

Medalla. AV. Pablo VI. Concilio Vaticano II. Oro de 917 mil. 10.55g. 26.00mm. PROOF. (490€)

Medalla. 1968. Conmemoracions Mercedaries 1218-1868. Barcelona/1968. 165,79 g. Oro de 999 mil. 60 mm. SF/M en monograma. Firmado: J. García. En estuche. S/C. (8.420€)


----------



## SexyVIcky (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## SexyVIcky (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pintxen (19 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


>



Esto es un hilo de COMPRA-VENTA de metales. Te has equivocado de lugar a la hora de subir ese vídeo. Te recomiendo que abras un hilo de "THRASH METAL ENTRE FOREROS" por ejemplo.


----------



## brigante 88 (23 Sep 2022)

Disponible:
-Moneda 20 Marcos 1905 Alemania. Peso 7,97g. - Ley900

Precio ....... 425€

Trato en Burgos y Madrid.
Envio correo certificado 6 €









100 onzas plata año 2018 "maple leaf"..................2750€
Solo en mano: Burgos, Madrid


----------



## Furillo (27 Sep 2022)

En venta las siguientes monedas:

- Half Sovereign 1893 4 gr. Ley 917: 210€





- Libertad México 1990 Proof (tirada 10.000 unidades): 75€, Acuñación débil en 1 y minúsculas manchas de leche:






Envío a cargo del comprador o entrega en mano en zona Alicante-Valencia.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (27 Sep 2022)

Vendo 1 oz oro Krugerrand del 2020, impecable y encapsulada por 1600 euros. El precio de hoy de compra de esta moneda en The Gold House es 1616. Oferta válida hasta las 19 horas de Madrid. Entrega en Madrid, calle Cartagena al inicio, en mano y en efectivo. No se hacen envíos.Mensajes por privado con teléfono. Se ignorarán los demás. No es una subasta. Se atenderán los mensajes que cumplan los requisitos en extricto orden de entrada.

*EDITO: VENDIDA*


----------



## Kid (27 Sep 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Vendo 1 oz oro Krugerrand del 2020, impecable y encapsulada por 1600 euros. El precio de hoy de compra de esta moneda en The Gold House es 1616. Oferta válida hasta las 19 horas de Madrid. Entrega en Madrid, calle Cartagena al inicio, en mano y en efectivo. No se hacen envíos.Mensajes por privado con teléfono. Se ignorarán los demás. No es una subasta. Se atenderán los mensajes que cumplan los requisitos en extricto orden de entrada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1206517



Algo no me cuadra.
Hace mas de 6 meses que la onza de oro superó los 1.600€. 
Ahora está por encima de los 1.700€.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (27 Sep 2022)

Kid dijo:


> Algo no me cuadra.
> Hace mas de 6 meses que la onza de oro superó los 1.600€.
> Ahora está por encima de los 1.700€.



Los precios de compra de estas empresas siempre son más bajos que el spot


----------



## Kid (27 Sep 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Los precios de compra de estas empresas siempre son más bajos que el spot



Para la tienda sí, pero entre particulares, creo que podrías venderla sin problemas a spot (yo lo he hecho en este foro varias veces).


----------



## Dylan Thomas (27 Sep 2022)

Kid dijo:


> Para la tienda sí, pero entre particulares, creo que podrías venderla sin problemas a spot (yo lo he hecho en este foro varias veces).



Entiendo que la vende barata porque le urge hoy. En tienda está a 1826€. Spot a 1701€. 1600€ es buen precio.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (27 Sep 2022)

Kid dijo:


> Para la tienda sí, pero entre particulares, creo que podrías venderla sin problemas a spot (yo lo he hecho en este foro varias veces).



Sí, calculando las cosas con tiempo se puede. Yo también lo he hecho. Pero aún recuerdo tus tres krugers a spot varias semanas por aquí actualizándose... Depende del momento económico y financiero, así como de las situaciones particulares, lo que es o no es razonable hacer.

EDITO: ¿No quieres una kruger, Kid? tengo entendido que se puede sobornar al lerdo de la nevera para que te instale una chimenea de leña guena guena del norte.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (27 Sep 2022)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Entiendo que la vende barata porque le urge hoy. En tienda está a 1826€. Spot a 1701€. 1600€ es buen precio.



Es la principal razón. O deshago una moneda, o deshago posiciones en algunas plazas.


----------



## Kid (27 Sep 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Sí, calculando las cosas con tiempo se puede. Yo también lo he hecho. *Pero aún recuerdo tus tres krugers a spot varias semanas por aquí actualizándose...* Depende del momento económico y financiero, así como de las situaciones particulares, lo que es o no es razonable hacer.
> 
> EDITO: ¿No quieres una kruger, Kid? tengo entendido que se puede sobornar al lerdo de la nevera para que te instale una chimenea de leña guena guena del norte.



Tienes buena memoria.
Al final las vendí, pero claro, no tenía ninguna prisa. De hecho conforme las vendía, compraba su peso en Alfonsinas y Napoleones. Mi intención era tener el oro en piezas más "manejables".
Salut


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 Sep 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Vendo 1 oz oro Krugerrand del 2020, impecable y encapsulada por 1600 euros. El precio de hoy de compra de esta moneda en The Gold House es 1616. Oferta válida hasta las 19 horas de Madrid. Entrega en Madrid, calle Cartagena al inicio, en mano y en efectivo. No se hacen envíos.Mensajes por privado con teléfono. Se ignorarán los demás. No es una subasta. Se atenderán los mensajes que cumplan los requisitos en extricto orden de entrada.
> 
> *EDITO: VENDIDA*
> Ver archivo adjunto 1206517



Hay algo que no entiendo, a esos precios y teniendo a menos de 300 mts. a un forero que todos conocen, no te haría falta ni anunciarlo.

Seguro que te compraría todos los kruguerrands que tengas a ese precio y no se sentiría un jeta como les llama a los demás cuando quieren comprar a esos precios.

También sirva este ejemplo para los que se echan encima de uno cuando pretende comprar plata a spot +8% diciendo que eso no puede ser.

Ahora un forero está vendiendo oro a spot -6% y nadie protesta.

*EDITO:*

Aquí se demuestra gráficamente lo *falsos* que son algunos criticando y echando en cara (con multinick cobarde) que pretender comprar plata a spot +8% es un crimen y es cosa de jetas, para luego él comprar oro a spot -6% y jactarse contandolo en público.

Fernando Tradingmetales, no eres coherente, tus palabras van por un lado y tus actos por otro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2022)

@OBDC

Ya ha empezado lo que pronosticaste, foreros vendiendo onzas de oro por lo que les quieran dar, la ruina ha llegado y el oro parece que no los salvo.

Por cierto, tiene pinta de que algunos foreros se creian que en las tiendas les iban a comprar sus monedas de oro o plata al mismo dinero que las venden o incluso al Spot jajajjajajjaj ajjajajajjajaja que gente mas noble, ingenuos, candidos...... sois, pobrecillos, de verdad os creiais que os darian lo mismo que pagasteis ?


----------



## wolfy (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> @OBDC
> 
> Ya ha empezado lo que pronosticaste, foreros vendiendo onzas de oro por lo que les quieran dar, la ruina ha llegado y el oro parece que no los salvo.
> 
> Por cierto, tiene pinta de que algunos foreros se creian que en las tiendas les iban a comprar sus monedas de oro o plata al mismo dinero que las venden o incluso al Spot jajajjajajjaj ajjajajajjajaja que gente mas noble, ingenuos, candidos...... sois, pobrecillos, de verdad os creiais que os darian lo mismo que pagasteis ?



Algunos sois tan imbéciles que cuando os señalan la luna os quedáis mirando el dedo.

En primer lugar ¿El vendedor a que precio compró esa onza? Porque no voy a decir quien o quienes aquí, pero hay muchos foreros que compraron esas monedas que tu afirmas que venden "por lo que les quieran dar" a un precio de 3 dígitos. Y no me incluyo entre ellos eh 

Por otro lado, si la "famosa" moneda lleva más de 1 año en propiedad del vendedor, sin duda no ha perdido dinero con esa venta que denominas "ruinosa"

En consonancia con lo que ha hecho el forero. Yo prefiero "perder" 16€ y hacer una operación anónima a vendérselo en un Compro Oro que tiene obligación de registrar la operación y que hacienda me venga con que les pague la mordida del 19% si no puedo justificar el origen de la moneda.

En fin, antes de soltar esos exabruptos, deberías pensar bien lo que dices.

Pocas veces he visto en este subforo una muestra tan clara del ridículo como la que has demostrado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

wolfy dijo:


> Algunos sois tan imbéciles que cuando os señalan la luna os quedáis mirando el dedo.
> 
> En primer lugar ¿El vendedor a que precio compró esa onza? Porque no voy a decir quien o quienes aquí, pero hay muchos foreros que compraron esas monedas que tu afirmas que venden "por lo que les quieran dar" a un precio de 3 dígitos. Y no me incluyo entre ellos eh
> 
> ...



Sabes lo que deciamos de chicos en mi colegio ? 

El que se pica ajos come.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (28 Sep 2022)

Os falta foro para tener que venir a ensuciar este hilo? Parecéis nuevos joder


----------



## wolfy (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Sabes lo que deciamos de chicos en mi colegio ?
> 
> El que se pica ajos come.



Menudo subnormal. 

El que se pica dice.... Pero si has hecho uno de los ridículos más épicos de este hilo. 

Anda, vete a pastar un rato.

*BORREGO*


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

wolfy dijo:


> Menudo subnormal.
> 
> El que se pica dice.... Pero si has hecho uno de los ridículos más épicos de este hilo.
> 
> ...




Vamos a citarte que todo el mundo pueda ver con claridad, que vean nitido.

Jojojo, al final si es verdad que los autonomos no parais de trabajar nunca, a las 12 y pico aqui esta en un sin vivir.


----------



## wolfy (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Vamos a citarte que todo el mundo pueda ver con claridad, que vean nitido.
> 
> Jojojo, al final si es verdad que los autonomos no parais de trabajar nunca, a las 12 y pico aqui esta en un sin vivir.



Jo jo jo....

No das ni una.

y es cierto, a las 12 y pico de allí  

Pal ignore de cabeza.....


----------



## estupeharto (29 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> @OBDC
> 
> Ya ha empezado lo que pronosticaste, foreros vendiendo onzas de oro por lo que les quieran dar, la ruina ha llegado y el oro parece que no los salvo.
> 
> Por cierto, tiene pinta de que algunos foreros se creian que en las tiendas les iban a comprar sus monedas de oro o plata al mismo dinero que las venden o incluso al Spot jajajjajajjaj ajjajajajjajaja que gente mas noble, ingenuos, candidos...... sois, pobrecillos, *de verdad os creiais que os darian lo mismo que pagasteis ?*



No, no dan lo mismo, dan más.
Porque resulta que la cotización no es siempre la misma. Ha subido un poco en los últimos tiempos.
Cosas de la disminución del poder adquisitivo de los papelitos, nada importante. Y cosas de que haya ciertas materias en el planeta que sirvan para los intercambios como ninguna otra y por eso llevan miles de años ahí en la palestra. Minucias.

Pero tío, que tú le des vueltas al tema de los negocios....
¿Tú no tienes pisos alquilados? ¿A que no los alquilas a pérdidas?
Pues lo mismo suele hacer la gente en todos los negocios. Es que trabajar para perder dinero, no es que sea uno tonto, es que simplemente no es ni sostenible.
Dime un comercio que venda más barato de lo que le cuesta lo que vende. Y que además, pague los impuestos a los ladrones del reino.
Pues lo mismo pasa con los negocios que se dedican a ese sector. Lo cual no es incompatible con el valor que pueda o no, tener un material en concreto.


----------



## yopyop (29 Sep 2022)

*VENDIDOS*

Vendo 3 Krugerrand

En Madrid en mano.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (2 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo, a esos precios y teniendo a menos de 300 mts. a un forero que todos conocen, no te haría falta ni anunciarlo.



Pues no sé quién es. Te lo iba a preguntar por privado, pero no se puede acceder a tu perfil y, por consiguiente, mandarte mensajes. Si me lo quieres decir por privado, te lo agradeceré. No tengo pensado, pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (2 Oct 2022)

wolfy dijo:


> Algunos sois tan imbéciles que cuando os señalan la luna os quedáis mirando el dedo.
> 
> En primer lugar ¿El vendedor a que precio compró esa onza? Porque no voy a decir quien o quienes aquí, pero hay muchos foreros que compraron esas monedas que tu afirmas que venden "por lo que les quieran dar" a un precio de 3 dígitos. Y no me incluyo entre ellos eh
> 
> ...



No tengo problema en decir a qué precio compré esa y algunas más en ese momento. Con la gran caída de precios cuando el pánico del coronavirus. A unos 1400 euros. Desde luego no es una gran ganancia, pero necesitaba vender algo y vendí eso, porque lo que no iba a hacer es vender de otras inversiones que me rentan más que el oro, y si en ese momento no tienes efectivo y de repente lo necesitas con urgencia, pues algo tienes que vender por menos de lo que te gustaría.

No tendría que dar ninguna explicación sobre lo que hago o no hago, pero a veces lo considero didáctico para que alguien (que en este caso no sé ni quién es porque no le veo, le debo tener en el ignore) aprenda que hay que tener cuidado con hacer juicios. Generalmente te equivocas. En este caso porque esa moneda de oro no es lo único que existía en mi mundo. A lo mejor tenía algo más importante que salvar que una puta moneda de oro.


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> No tengo problema en decir a qué precio compré esa y algunas más en ese momento. Con la gran caída de precios cuando el pánico del coronavirus. A unos 1400 euros. Desde luego no es una gran ganancia, pero necesitaba vender algo y vendí eso, porque lo que no iba a hacer es vender de otras inversiones que me rentan más que el oro, y si en ese momento no tienes efectivo y de repente lo necesitas con urgencia, pues algo tienes que vender por menos de lo que te gustaría.
> 
> No tendría que dar ninguna explicación sobre lo que hago o no hago, pero a veces lo considero didáctico para que alguien (que en este caso no sé ni quién es porque no le veo, le debo tener en el ignore) aprenda que hay que tener cuidado con hacer juicios. Generalmente te equivocas. En este caso porque esa moneda de oro no es lo único que existía en mi mundo. A lo mejor tenía algo más importante que salvar que una puta moneda de oro.



Haces bien de tenerlo en el ignore.

Yo he hecho lo mismo.

Menudo repaso le has pegado a imbécil que afirmó que eras ingenuo y vendías tu "moneda" por lo que te dieran. 

Pues la has vendido con el 15% de beneficio. Mucho mejor que haber guardado esos 1400 en €uros que hoy tendrían un valor equivalente a 1150€ gracias a la inflación galopante que tenemos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Oct 2022)

wolfy dijo:


> Haces bien de tenerlo en el ignore.
> 
> Yo he hecho lo mismo.
> 
> ...




Menudo repaso de que ?

Si la moneda le costo 1400 euros hace tiempo y la ha vendido por un 15% mas ha perdido capacidad de adquisicion.

Casi cualquier cosa que te pongas a mira ha subido en este ultimo tiempo un 50%

Siempre haceis el analisis del lado que os va mejor.

Podria haber comprado comida, bitcoin, incluso alpiste de pajaros y habria sacado un mayor beneficio, pero compro oro ..........


----------



## T-34 (3 Oct 2022)

alguien vende soberanos o krugers de 1/4?


----------



## jgomealm (3 Oct 2022)

Buenos días, Continua en post 22/10/2022


----------



## amar35 (3 Oct 2022)

Lote de 35 Kookaburras 2022 a 35€ la unidad, lote completo a 33€ la unidad.


----------



## TradingMetales (4 Oct 2022)

Hola, hay Pacos a 11 euros. Monedas de 100 pesetas de plata. Unos 1000 disponibles para Cash en Valencia, Madrid, Valladolid y Málaga.

Que tengan buen día.

Por cierto, hay gente que debo tener en ignore también que se quejan de estocastico guitierrrez, que sepan que su oro lo he comprado yo y que seguiré comprando todo lo que me quiera vender. Además me garanticé en persona que era consciente del bajo precio que me daba, no le quise timar y me dio una explicación muy razonable de los motivos por los que lo hace. 

Mientras unos ladran otros compran.


----------



## el_maico (4 Oct 2022)

Vendo onzas de plata. Tengo filarmonicas y algunos otros modelos. 29€ unidad. En Canarias


----------



## Alfredo69 (5 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Menudo repaso de que ?
> 
> Si la moneda le costo 1400 euros hace tiempo y la ha vendido por un 15% mas ha perdido capacidad de adquisicion.
> 
> ...



Jajaja mira que eres garrulo


----------



## Orooo (5 Oct 2022)

Se vende 3 tubos de 25 onzas de Maple Leaf del año 2021.
Se vende por tubos, no se venden onzas sueltas.
Precio 700 € el tubo.

Zona de Alicante. Tambien se puede desplazar por toda la provinicia.

Son de un amigo pero como si las vendiese yo, respondo por el. Yo le hice el pedido a Coininvest, tiene factura de compra.


----------



## Scouser (6 Oct 2022)

Se venden estos dos conjuntos de monedas (por separado o juntos).
Dada mi ignorancia de estas monedas, en esta ocasión rompo la regla (no escrita) de que el vendedor pone el precio, con lo cual mejor si a alguien le interesa, que me haga ofertas. Si alguien me puede orientar sobre su valor, se lo agradecería. 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## farang (7 Oct 2022)

Vengo aquí a soltar una cagada e irme, saludos


----------



## Pintxen (8 Oct 2022)

farang dijo:


> Vengo aquí a soltar una cagada e irme, saludos



Otro más al ignore


----------



## yopyop (8 Oct 2022)

Vendo en mano en Madrid.

-64 monedas de plata de 100 pesetas. Hay unas cuantas SC.* VENDIDAS*



-Cartucho se 25 monedas de la Caja de ahorros y monte de piedad de León. Tiene una pequeña rotura en el papel (se ve en una de las fotos). Las monedas tienen pinta de ser todas circuladas. *VENDIDO*









-Soberano de oro de 1917, ceca Melbourne, pequeño toque en la gráfila y el listel a la altura del año. *VENDIDO*









-Soberano de oro de 1976, con su cápsula inglesa. *VENDIDO*


----------



## yopyop (8 Oct 2022)

Vendo en mano en Madrid.

-5 ECU de plata de Bélgica y 50 ECU de oro (1/2 oz de oro 0.999) de Bélgica. Dedicados a Carlomagno. RETIRADO









-Estuche pack de madera con 1, 5, 10, 50 y 100 ECU de 1989. Son 1/5 y 1 oz de plata, 1/10, 1/2 y 1 oz de oro. Es decir 1,60 oz de oro en total y 1,10 oz de plata. RETIRADO


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Oct 2022)

Pacos a 10.4, hasta 1000 de ellos. En MADRID CASH para esta noche, mañana todo el día o Lunes por la mañana a primera hora como tarde. También puedo llevarlos donde estés mañana mismo a nivel nacional.


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Oct 2022)

pillo sitio en primera pagina


----------



## mundofila (10 Oct 2022)

Hola
Pongo a la venta este soberano de 1908. Algún pequeño golpecillo. 7,97 gramos x 0.917 (7,3 gramos de oro).
PVP: 410€ (envío incluído)
VENDIDA


----------



## sdPrincBurb (10 Oct 2022)

Compro monedas de 20 Francos en mano en Madrid: Gallos, Vreneli, Napoleon III o Angel.
Interesados por privado.


----------



## Visrul (12 Oct 2022)

Hola a todos. Estaría interesado en la siguiente onza de plata: Australia doble pixiu año 2020 de la Perth mint.








Australia 2020 “Double Pixiu”, 1 oz Plata







www.eldoradocoins.de




Si alguno estuviese interesado en vender o intercambiar por otras onzas de plata que me envíe un privado.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## jgomealm (12 Oct 2022)

Buenos días, Continua en post 22/10/2022


----------



## r@in (12 Oct 2022)

Un amigo de fuera me ha mandado estas fotos, por si tenía idea del precio. 
Le he dicho que lo miraría en un foro. ¿Cuánto pueden valer?


----------



## dmb001 (13 Oct 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Un amigo de fuera me ha mandado estas fotos, por si tenía idea del precio.
> Le he dicho que lo miraría en un foro. ¿Cuánto pueden valer?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1225164



Yo las vendería por 1700 euros los 20$ y 420 el soberano aproximadamente (si no tienen nada de especial que es lo más probable). 

Lo que debería hacer tu amigo si tiene posibilidad es ir a comprobarlas al numismático para asegurarse de que no son falsas ni tienen nada de especial. Luego mira a cuánto las venden en las tiendas y si le urge ponerlas a spot, si no le urge pues que ponga el precio que le dé la gana y las tenga a la venta una temporada larga. 

La cosa tampoco tiene mucho misterio.


----------



## r@in (13 Oct 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> Yo las vendería por 1700 euros los 20$ y 420 el soberano aproximadamente (si no tienen nada de especial que es lo más probable).
> 
> Lo que debería hacer tu amigo si tiene posibilidad es ir a comprobarlas al numismático para asegurarse de que no son falsas ni tienen nada de especial. Luego mira a cuánto las venden en las tiendas y si le urge ponerlas a spot, si no le urge pues que ponga el precio que le dé la gana y las tenga a la venta una temporada larga.
> 
> La cosa tampoco tiene mucho misterio.



Gracias.
Mi amigo es de fuera de la UE, y viene un par de veces al año a España. Había pensado vedarlas aquí por el tema de los impuestos en su país.
Las monedas fueron adquiridas en los años 80 en algún país del Golfo Pérsico. No son falsas, ya que ya ha vendido alguna a un profesional.


----------



## Goldman (14 Oct 2022)

Interesado en comprar onzas de plata en Valencia. Escucho ofertas por privado.


----------



## Orooo (14 Oct 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Se vende 3 tubos de 25 onzas de Maple Leaf del año 2021.
> Se vende por tubos, no se venden onzas sueltas.
> Precio 700 € el tubo.
> 
> ...



Quedan 2 tubos.


----------



## Sawa (14 Oct 2022)

Vendo lote de 26 monedas de plata canguro de 2.018 y dos de oro royal canadian también de 2.018. Están en perfecto estado.

El lote lo vendo por 900 Euros, contactar por privado interesados, entrega en mano en provincia de cáceres.


----------



## olestalkyn (15 Oct 2022)

Trato cerrado

Gracias


----------



## urano (15 Oct 2022)

Vendo joyas de oro, collares, pulseras y entre ellos este reloj;









Omega constellation años 70







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sereno1976 (17 Oct 2022)

Hola. Tuve problemas con mi cuenta y tuve que cambiar... A alguien le pasó últimamente??


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Vendo joyas de oro, collares, pulseras y entre ellos este reloj;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te puedo mandar privado. 

Hay monedas de 100 pesetas a 10.5, Duros a 17.5, en Málaga y Madrid, tratos a distancia.


----------



## urano (18 Oct 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> No te puedo mandar privado.
> 
> Hay monedas de 100 pesetas a 10.5, Duros a 17.5, en Málaga y Madrid, tratos a distancia.



Por?


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Por?



Tus ajustes de privacidad, mandame un privado tú si quieres vender esas joyas de oro.


----------



## ReptilYAno (19 Oct 2022)

Saludos.

Pongo a vuestra disposición dos lingotes de oro (un Argor Heraus Classic y un C Hafner), ambos de 5g, comprados en su día en El Andorrano (dispongo de las facturas). Quien esté interesado y desee conversar sobre el precio, método de envío y pago, le ruego que se ponga en contacto conmigo por MP.

Un saludo


----------



## Furillo (19 Oct 2022)

No disponible


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Oct 2022)

Bueno pues aqui me teneis dos años mas tarde viniendo a ofrecer algo.

Señores estan ante una oportunidad unica, dispongo de pocas unidades.

Cambio pastillas de yodo anti radiacion nuclear por onza de oro.

Este intercambio es por puro altruismo y diversion, me da igual haceros el cambio ahora que esperar un poco y recoger esas onzas de vuestras frias manos.


----------



## Hostigador (20 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Bueno pues aqui me teneis dos años mas tarde viniendo a ofrecer algo.
> 
> Señores estan ante una oportunidad unica, dispongo de pocas unidades.
> 
> ...



Jajajjajaja no hace falta saber mucho de kymyka para producir KI(yoduro de potasio)
Incluso se puede comprar directamente a Sigma-Aldrich(al estar considerado como"reactivo de
baja peligrosidad"cualkier particular lo puede comprar,porke si fuese algo chungo tipo clorhidrico te
piden mucha documentacion,ya ke solo instituciones autorizadas pueden
adquirir aquellos"reactivos de alta peligrosidad")


----------



## jgomealm (22 Oct 2022)

Buenos días, Continua en post 23/10/2022


----------



## Vzorak (22 Oct 2022)

BUSCO onzas de plata tanto BU como proof y de colecciones varias para CAMBIOS. Adjunto lista con repetidas y lista de interesantes (aunque pueden ser muchas más... pasar listas). Preferiblemente cambios en Madrid-Segovia-Valladolid.


----------



## jgomealm (23 Oct 2022)

Buenos días, Continua en post 01/12/2022


----------



## oscar135 (24 Oct 2022)

Vendo 240 onzas de plata Elefantes del 2023 a 27,5 euros/onza
Están nuevas.
20 por tubo.
Preferiblemente trato en mano en Burgos o alrededores









IMG-20221014-160743


Image IMG-20221014-160743 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20221014-160652


Image IMG-20221014-160652 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20221014-160801


Image IMG-20221014-160801 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20221014-160755


Image IMG-20221014-160755 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Scouser (26 Oct 2022)

*Anuncio actualizado en la página 173*


----------



## Goldman (26 Oct 2022)

Goldman dijo:


> Interesado en comprar onzas de plata en Valencia. Escucho ofertas por privado.



Up


----------



## Visrul (26 Oct 2022)

Vzorak dijo:


> BUSCO onzas de plata tanto BU como proof y de colecciones varias para CAMBIOS. Adjunto lista con repetidas y lista de interesantes (aunque pueden ser muchas más... pasar listas). Preferiblemente cambios en Madrid-Segovia-Valladolid.



Le he enviado un mensaje. Un saludo


----------



## amar35 (28 Oct 2022)

Vendo onzas de plata filarmonicas a 27€ y maples a 28,50€,ambas por tubos o unidades sueltas.
En Malaga o envios 6€.

Tambien unas 150 monedas de 100 pesetas a 11€ y 350 aproximadamente de 2 pesetas a 7€


----------



## Furillo (28 Oct 2022)

Vendo Libertad México set Proof 2017 (tirada 1000ud.) con caja, estuche y certificado originales por 229€ más envío o entrega en Alicante - Valencia.


----------



## TradingMetales (31 Oct 2022)

Hola! Esto lo tenéis paradito 

Monedas de 100 pesetas HOY y MAÑANA a 10 € en Madrid en mano.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (2 Nov 2022)

Atanor dijo:


> *A la venta Pesos de Mexico*
> 
> Oro Ley .900



Sin querer malmeter, ojo con la ley de las piezas mejicanas pequeñas. Una de dos y medio me dio una sorpresa fea hace no mucho.


----------



## amar35 (5 Nov 2022)

amar35 dijo:


> Vendo onzas de plata filarmonicas a 27€ y maples a 28,50€,ambas por tubos o unidades sueltas.
> En Malaga o envios 6€.
> 
> Tambien unas 150 monedas de 100 pesetas a 11€ y 350 aproximadamente de 2 pesetas a 7€



PRECIOS ACTUALIZADOS


----------



## Orooo (5 Nov 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Se vende 3 tubos de 25 onzas de Maple Leaf del año 2021.
> Se vende por tubos, no se venden onzas sueltas.
> Precio 700 € el tubo.
> 
> ...




Quedan 2 tubos de Maples a 700 euros el tubo.


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Nov 2022)

Se venden pacos a SPOT, unos 4000 pacos.


----------



## financ (6 Nov 2022)

En venta monedas de 5 ecus de plata. Tengo 10 disponibles, a 23 euros cada una.


----------



## Tirikitrauki (6 Nov 2022)

financ dijo:


> En venta monedas de 5 ecus de plata. Tengo 10 disponibles, a 23 euros cada una.



Con caja y certificado?


----------



## yopyop (8 Nov 2022)

*-4 monedas de oro de 25 pesetas, dos de 1877, 1878 DEM, 1880, VENDIDAS

Fueron joya, tienen un punto de soldadura en el canto del aro que llevaban:*






*-89 monedas de 1966 de plata VENDIDAS*




*-6 onzas de plata American Eagle de 1991, 94, 95, 96, 97 y 98, tienen las típicas manchas de leche algunas. VENDIDAS*





*-12 monedas de 12 euros y 1 moneda de 2.000 pesetas de plata. VENDIDAS




PREFERIBLE ENTREGA EN MANO EN MADRID.*


----------



## yopyop (8 Nov 2022)

*Vendo con entrega en mano en Madrid:
-5 ECU de plata de Bélgica y 50 ECU de oro (1/2 oz de oro 0.999) de Bélgica. Dedicados a Carlomagno. 910 euros:








-Estuche pack de madera con 1, 5, 10, 50 y 100 ECU de 1989. Son 1/5 y 1 oz de plata, 1/10, 1/2 y 1 oz de oro. Es decir 1,60 oz de oro en total y 1,10 oz de plata. 2.875 euros:









*


----------



## Dolan25 (13 Nov 2022)

¿Qué metal y en qué forma recomendáis para atesorar en casa?


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (13 Nov 2022)

"Algo" que conocí dejaba prestado el dinero a familiares y conocidos y cuando no le quedaba se lo pedía.


----------



## Gusman (13 Nov 2022)

Dolan25 dijo:


> ¿Qué metal y en qué forma recomendáis para atesorar en casa?



A estas alturas, plomo en formato 125 grains.
Por cierto este es el hilo de compraventa. Dudas a los otros hilos...


----------



## Ethan Power (13 Nov 2022)

Tengo 59 gramos en joyas de oro de 18K. ¿Alguien interesado? ¿Cuanto me pagarías?


----------



## Visrul (13 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> *A estas alturas, plomo en formato 125 grains.*
> Por cierto este es el hilo de compraventa. Dudas a los otros hilos...


----------



## DPimpon (14 Nov 2022)

Ethan Power dijo:


> Tengo 59 gramos en joyas de oro de 18K. ¿Alguien interesado? ¿Cuanto me pagarías?



eso debe tener un precio próximo a los 2100€. El problema es q en compra entre particulares el saber q eso es oro o no


----------



## Ethan Power (14 Nov 2022)

DPimpon dijo:


> eso debe tener un precio próximo a los 2100€. El problema es q en compra entre particulares el saber q eso es oro o no



Ya, lo mejor es ir a una tienda de compro oro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Nov 2022)

Ethan Power dijo:


> Tengo 59 gramos en joyas de oro de 18K. ¿Alguien interesado? ¿Cuanto me pagarías?



yo pagaria 1250 euros por 59 gramos, mas o menos ocmo en el compro oro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Nov 2022)

Ethan Power dijo:


> Ya, lo mejor es ir a una tienda de compro oro.



de donde eres


----------



## yopyop (14 Nov 2022)

Vendo 76 monedas de 100 pesetas de plata.
*VENDIDAS*
Entrega en mano en Madrid preferiblemente.


----------



## frankie83 (14 Nov 2022)

DPimpon dijo:


> eso debe tener un precio próximo a los 2100€. El problema es q en compra entre particulares el saber q eso es oro o no



Me dice un amigo italiano que allí no pagan más de 30/32, en fonderia a el le dan 34

borro los mensajes mañana para dejar despejado el hilo (este no que me parece útil)


----------



## Pebelsina (16 Nov 2022)

Estaría bien creo yo especificar que modelo son esas onzas y alguna foto.....


----------



## asqueado (17 Nov 2022)

Estoy interesado en la compra de esta moneda que llevo buscando desde hace mucho tiempo

Mexico 10 pesos 2005 silver IV Centenario D. Quijote


----------



## asqueado (17 Nov 2022)

Tambien estoy interesado en la compra de estas monedas de Gibraltar de 1 onza silver de Querubines por si alguien las tienes y quiere venderlas














*- Gibraltar 1 Royal 2001 plata 1 onza Querubines KM-900a

- Gibraltar 1 Royal 1999 plata 1 onza Querubines KM-832a

- Gibraltar 1 Royal 2000 plata 1 onza Querubines KM-892a

- Gibraltar 1 Royal 2002 Plata 1 onza Querubines KM-976a

- Gibraltar 1 Royal 1998 plata 1 onza Querubines KM-753a*


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Nov 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Estoy interesado en la compra de esta moneda que llevo buscando desde hace mucho tiempo
> 
> Mexico 10 pesos 2005 silver IV Centenario D. Quijote
> 
> ...



Hola, creo que yo la tengo, pero no estoy muy seguro... Si no es esa, es muy parecida


----------



## asqueado (17 Nov 2022)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola, creo que yo la tengo, pero no estoy muy seguro... Si no es esa, es muy parecida




Hola puede ponerme una foto de ella, quizas tenga esta que yo si la tengo


----------



## oscar135 (18 Nov 2022)

Vendo:

Paquillos a 10.5 euros, a 10.4 llevando mínimo 100.
25 Duros a 412 euros (16.5€/unidad)

Trato en mano en Burgos o envio a cuenta del comprador , también posibilidad de trato la próxima semana en el norte de la provincia, Bilbao, Vitoria o Miranda de Ebro


----------



## Altor (19 Nov 2022)

Vendo 20 monedas de 100 pesetas de plata a 10,5. 
Entrega en mano en Madrid


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Nov 2022)

Vendo Monedas de 100 pesetas a 10.4, y no quedan demasiadas por exprimir, apilen! Cualquier método.


----------



## BaNGo (21 Nov 2022)

VENDO estas medallas. Preferiblemente en mano en Vitoria o Bilbao.

medalla 24k y 165,79gr de Barcelona a 8.500€ (spot-6,5% aprox y por debajo de precio de recompra de Andorrano)


----------



## BaNGo (21 Nov 2022)

VENDO monedas de oro, preferiblemente en mano en Bilbao o Vitoria.


PRECIOGR PUROOVERSPOTFRA. 10 fr. 1855 ****RESERVADA****166,28 €2,90​5,00%ITA. 20 liras. 1839. CER ****RESERVADA****340,47 €5,81​7,50%ITA. 20 liras. 1851. CER340,47 €5,81​7,50%VEN. 1930 10 bol ****VENDIDA****174,20 €2,90​10,00%AUS. 100 schi. 19261.270,68 €21,17​10,00%PERÚ. 1/2 libra 1905 ****VENDIDA****209,61 €3,66​5,00%PERÚ. 100 ss. 1966 ****VENDIDA****2.574,33 €42,13​12,00%RUS. 10 rub. 1900 ****VENDIDA****472,97 €7,74​12,00%


----------



## financ (22 Nov 2022)

financ dijo:


> En venta monedas de 5 ecus de plata. Tengo 10 disponibles, a 23 euros cada una.



Siguen disponibles con caja y certificado


----------



## brigante 88 (25 Nov 2022)

Disponible:
-90 onzas Tokelau *"EQUILIBRIUM 2018"* con cápsula, se entrega en caja original .

Precio 90 oz.........2550€ (28,33€/oz)

Sueltas 29,5€ cada oz.

Nota: *En la foto aparecen 100onzas, pero solo se venden 90oz.*

Entrega en mano Burgos, Madrid y Valladolid.

También disponible 1 tubo de 20onzas *"ELEPHANT 2018"*..... 580€


----------



## Vzorak (26 Nov 2022)

En venta. En mano en Madrid:
- Hungria 1968, 100 Forint, Ignac Semmelweis, oro 8,41gr 0,900, proof --> 425 euros


----------



## Vzorak (26 Nov 2022)

En venta. En mano en Madrid:
- Australia Emu 2018 Proof 1 oz con caja+certificado --> 55 euros
- Australia Emu 2019 Proof 1 oz con caja+certificado --> 55 euros
- Australia Emu 2020 Proof 1 oz con caja+certificado --> 55 euros
- Australia 1992, koala 2009 1 oz --> 35 euros
- Ruanda 2017, año del gallo 1 oz (3ud)--> 32 euros/ud
- Fiji 2021, 50 cent, Chun Li, Ryu, Bison Vega street fighter 1 oz --> 36euros/pieza
- Santa Helena 2018, British Trade Dollar, 1 oz --> 35 euros
- Santa Helena 2018, US Trade Dollar, 1 oz --> 35 euros
- Santa Helena 2018, French Trade Dollar, 1 oz --> 40 euros


----------



## Scouser (30 Nov 2022)

*Se vende - plata*
Maple 1991 (manchas) - *24€

Se vende - oro*
1915 soberano - *425€*
1927 soberano - *425€*
1899-1999 Perth Mint Centenary sovereign (estuche, COA, cajita) - *450€*
1848 medio soberano - *230€ (pesa 3,82g)*
1915 medio soberano - *220€*
1982 medio soberano - *210€ *

Mensaje por privado y fotos por WhatsApp

Envíos. En mano en Valladolid


----------



## Furillo (30 Nov 2022)

Liquidado, gracias.


----------



## wolfy (1 Dic 2022)

Buenas!

En breve visitaré la zona de Bilbao

Si alguien tiene alguna(s) pieza(s) en Oro a la venta (Preferiblemente 1Oz) en Bilbao o alrededores que contacte conmigo por privi.

Solo tratos en persona.

Un saludo.


----------



## brigante 88 (1 Dic 2022)

Sigue diponible


brigante 88 dijo:


> Disponible:
> -90 onzas Tokelau *"EQUILIBRIUM 2018"* con cápsula, se entrega en caja original .
> 
> Precio 90 oz.........2550€ (28,33€/oz)
> ...


----------



## jgomealm (1 Dic 2022)

Sold Out.


----------



## yopyop (1 Dic 2022)

Vendo 82 monedas de 2000 pesetas.

*VENDIDAS*

Preferible entrega en mano en Madrid.


----------



## mk73 (8 Dic 2022)

Estaría interesado en comprar duros del año 1870, matrona tumbada, 5 pesetas. 
Si alguien vende, que me envíe privado. Gracias.


----------



## wolker (11 Dic 2022)

*C E R R A DO.

Muchas gracias a todos.
Un saludo.*


----------



## wolker (11 Dic 2022)

*C E R R A DO.

Muchas gracias a todos.
Un saludo.*


----------



## olestalkyn (12 Dic 2022)

*CERRADO
*
Oro: - Reflexión dominguero-platera prenavideña

*Gracias*


----------



## yopyop (13 Dic 2022)

Vendo 2 Krugerrand en mano en Madrid

*VENDIDOS*


----------



## gañan (13 Dic 2022)

Se que el hilo es de compra y venta pero aqui os dejo un meme para metaleros.


----------



## mosquin1 (16 Dic 2022)

Saco a venta buen lote de monedas de PLATA V Centenario emitidas por FNMT.
50 estuches de Cincuentines distintos años.
50 estuches de monedas de 5000 pts año 1989
Todas en estuches individuales de madera dentro de capsula de metacrilato y certificado emitido por FNMT.
Todas en calidad Flor de cuño.
Moneda de 10.000 pts “Cincuentin” a 150€ unidad
Moneda de 5.000 pts a 50€ unidad.
A interesados que soliciten les envío foto Por privado.
Gastos de envío a cuenta del comprador


----------



## brigante 88 (20 Dic 2022)

Disponible:

-*4 Ducados Austria 1915* (peso fino 13,76) ..............Precio 770€ Reservada

-*Lote 6 oz.* .....................Precio160€
5 Filarmonicas varios años. ( algunas manchas blancas)
1 Elefante año 2010 "escasa"( finas rayitas de limpieza)


-* Lote de 250 monedas de 100 pesetas Franco*............. Precio 10,7€/unidad
*para este lote de 100 pesetas, solo trato en mano en Burgos


----------



## mundofila (21 Dic 2022)

Hola
Pongo a la venta esta moneda de 2 escudos de Carlos IV 1799 Madrid MF. Diámetro: 22 mm, peso 6,64 gramos (ley 875)
No tiene golpes, pero está algo gastada, sobre todo el anverso.
Precio: 330€ (envío incluído).
VENDIDO


----------



## Baalbek (22 Dic 2022)

Muy buenas,

Se venden 90 unidades de 100 ptas plata a 10,60e la unidad. Envío agencia +5e. O bien trato en mano en Madrid


----------



## Sawa (22 Dic 2022)

Buenas vendo lote de 25 monedas de una onza de plata pura, del 2018. Las vendo a 20€ la moneda, están en perfecto estado. Adjunto fotografía.
Un saludo.




Hay foreros interesados así que os pongo al día, yo vivo en Plasencia, en Cáceres, la cuestión es que le deje las monedas a un amigo para que me las vendiera en Badajoz, ya que allí hay una tienda de numismática y el dueño estaba interesado, la cuestión es que me las quería malcomprar, por eso he decidido venderlas en el foro, porque me dan asco los usureros, y en una tienda de compra venta de oro y plata me ofrecieron 6 euros la moneda... jojojojojo... si está a 22 euros la onza, que puto margen es ese?... lo dicho, timadores y usureros. Por tanto si alguien interesado vive cerca de Badajoz en dicha ciudad las entrego en mano, si estuviera interesado para que las entregue en otro lugar pronto las podré tener para entregar en Plasencia o Cáceres.

VENDIDO. Gracias a todos por vuestro interés.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Dic 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Buenas vendo lote de 25 monedas de una onza de plata pura, del 2018. Las vendo a 20€ la moneda, están en perfecto estado. Adjunto fotografía.
> Un saludo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301345
> ...



Quien es el timador aquí? Vendes por 20 euros algo que se vende a 28/30!

si son buenas, no te faltarán compradores


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Dic 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Buenas vendo lote de 25 monedas de una onza de plata pura, del 2018. Las vendo a 20€ la moneda, están en perfecto estado. Adjunto fotografía.
> Un saludo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301345
> ...





Esto ya he dicho yo muchas veces que es lo que pasa y que es a lo que pagan luego realmente cuando vas a vender algo.

Pero en el foro alguno dice que ultimamente en las tiendas pagan sobre spot es decir mas del precio de la plata por que hay escased, que les dirias a estos ?


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (22 Dic 2022)

Vender en 20eur unas monedas que en tienda estan en 29. Yo no me lo trago. Nos quieren trolear.


----------



## elias2 (25 Dic 2022)

Trato en mano en Zaragoza o pago por adelantado con envío a cargo del comprador.
Fotos por privado.


----------



## rory (26 Dic 2022)

Hay algún forero de Granada que venda?


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Dic 2022)

Cedo lote de 5 lingotes de oro español recuperados en 1985 del navío Nuestra Señora de Atocha hundido en 1622 frente a la costa de Florida.
Lingotes documentados con certificado de autenticidad del Patrimonio histórico español y firmados por Felipe IV, Rey de España en aquella época.

Los lingotes tiene diferentes pesos, algunos están divididos en 2 partes, pero se venden emparejadas por su valor histórico.
Acepto ofertas a partir de +225% sobre el precio spot.

También aceptaría cambio por colección onzas panda oro NGC MS 70 (1993 a 1999)
Sólo atiendo demostrando solvencia.


----------



## carlosmartinez (28 Dic 2022)

Compro soberano, 25 pesetas, 20 francos y similar en mano en Tarragona


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Dic 2022)

rory dijo:


> Hay algún forero de Granada que venda?



Te llevo en mano lo que quieras, a ser posible en cantidad para dar solo un paseo.


----------



## Gusman (28 Dic 2022)

Buenos días,


Cedo monedas de oro encontradas hace décadas en un tesorillo.
Monedas documentadas con certificado de autenticidad del Patrimonio histórico del califato de Córdoba y firmados por Abderraman III, Rey del califato. El tema es que como no se árabe no entiendo una mierda de lo que pone.

Las monedas tienen diferentes pesos, pero se venden todas juntas ya que están pegadas la muy jodidas y no hay cojones a separarlas.
Acepto ofertas a partir de *spot*.

También aceptaría cambio por colección de cromos del mundial 82.
Sólo atiendo si haces el pino con una mano.

Felices fiestas y feliz día de los santos inocentes.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306611
> 
> Cedo monedas de oro encontradas hace décadas en un tesorillo.
> ...


----------



## L'omertá (28 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306611
> 
> Cedo monedas de oro encontradas hace décadas en un tesorillo.
> ...



Tienes un privado.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306611
> 
> Cedo monedas de oro encontradas hace décadas en un tesorillo.
> ...



¿Aceptas calzado usado a cambio? Te puedo cambiar por unas chanclas Adidas a spot.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Como soy un poco cerdete me molan mas las bragas usadas con premium. Las colecciono desde 1995.




Si te compran la coleccion de monedas avisame y te hago yo otra, muy facil hacer dinares arabes de oro, luego le pones tu el certificado y el coleccionista tan feliz.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Como soy un poco cerdete me molan mas las bragas usadas con premium. Las colecciono desde 1995.



Si te vale un calzoncillo de pata larga con palominos...


----------



## rory (28 Dic 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Te llevo en mano lo que quieras, a ser posible en cantidad para dar solo un paseo.



Es para un colega. Se lo digo y te cuento.


----------



## TradingMetales (29 Dic 2022)

Se vende:

500 Duros a 17.5 euros, en Bilbao o Madrid.

Pacos a 11.

Pandas 2014 a 50 euros, descuento en cantidad. También en blisters cerrados.

Kilos de Sempsa y otras marcas, por debajo del precio de tiendas.


----------



## mundofila (29 Dic 2022)

Hola
Vendo 100 pesetas Franco a 10,60€/pieza (hasta 150 monedas)
A partir de 30 monedas envío gratis
VENDIDOS


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (2 Ene 2023)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Escucho ofertas por privado por las siguientes monedas:



Eso son joyas, ¿por qué las vendes?

¿Te has dado cuenta de que es mejor apilar que coleccionar?
¿Las cambiarías por oro bullion raso?


----------



## Gggggerte (4 Ene 2023)

Buenos días.
Eagles 2020 escucho ofertas por encima de 32.
Pregunten por privado.
En mano, Madrid.


----------



## Autómata (4 Ene 2023)

Con el precio de la plata actual cerca de máximos, ¿se "mueve" algo el mercado de los K12 ? . Tengo unos pocos tirados desde hace más de 10 años (tenía más pero los fui a cambiar al BdE).


----------



## Tirikitrauki (Viernes a la(s) 4:45 PM)

Autómata dijo:


> Con el precio de la plata actual cerca de máximos, ¿se "mueve" algo el mercado de los K12 ? . Tengo unos pocos tirados desde hace más de 10 años (tenía más pero los fui a cambiar al BdE).



Interesa. ¿Podría darse ante una eventual subida de la plata que los k12 valieran más que el facial? Yo tengo algunos. ¿Conviene mantenerlos?


----------



## frankie83 (Viernes a la(s) 5:00 PM)

Autómata dijo:


> Con el precio de la plata actual cerca de máximos, ¿se "mueve" algo el mercado de los K12 ? . Tengo unos pocos tirados desde hace más de 10 años (tenía más pero los fui a cambiar al BdE).



Una inversión redonda ;-)


----------



## Tirikitrauki (Viernes a la(s) 5:12 PM)

frankie83 dijo:


> Una inversión redonda ;-)



¿Ironia?


----------



## frankie83 (Viernes a la(s) 5:19 PM)

Tirikitrauki dijo:


> ¿Ironia?



Tu verás, diez años sin ganar un duro y con una de las monedas más feas en comercio!


----------



## Perquesitore (Lunes a la(s) 9:45 AM)

frankie83 dijo:


> Tu verás, diez años sin ganar un duro y con una de las monedas más feas en comercio!



Perdón.
10 años sin PERDER un duro. No como otras muchísimas inversiones.


----------



## Rafacoins (Martes a la(s) 5:14 PM)

Hola,

Tengo un puñado majo de monedas de 1 y 2 pesetas de plata que quiero vender en 140€, en concreto son...

20 unidades de una peseta 3,50€/Unidad
y 
10 unidades de 2 pesetas 7€/Unidad

Si me pillan las 30 juntas, las enviaría a portes pagados

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rafacoins (Hoy a la(s) 11:28 AM)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Tengo un puñado majo de monedas de 1 y 2 pesetas de plata que quiero vender en 140€, en concreto son...
> 
> ...



RESERVADAS


----------



## brigante 88 (Hoy a la(s) 11:32 AM)

Disponible:

-2 Lingotes de kilo plata Sempsa "nuevos"............. 840€ cada uno.

-Moneda oro 50 pesos Mexico 1947.......................... 2120€ *VENDIDA*

Solo trato en mano Madrid y Burgos.


----------



## Rafacoins (Hoy a la(s) 7:36 PM)

Hola de nuevo,

Pongo en venta Pakillos de 100 pesetas de plata a 10,90€/unidad 

Portes pagados para lotes de 30 unidades (90 disponibles)

Gracias,


----------

